# Herve Leger = <3 Part Deux!



## shockboogie

As our community of HL lovers/addicts has grown, our original thread started by *lvpiggy* has been closed due to so many posts! It's awesome to know how much people have been enabled to become Herve Leger lovers in such a short period of time. Maybe one day, we can have our own subforum just like our Louboutin subforum here on tPF!  But for now, I would like to help continue our love for everything Herve via this new thread: *Herve Leger =  Part Deux!*


----------



## lilflobowl

i was wondering when it was going to happen! hahahahaha


----------



## roussel

Shockboogie love the bow dress and top you got! Love to see more modeling pics pls.


----------



## shockboogie

roussel said:


> Shockboogie love the bow dress and top you got! Love to see more modeling pics pls.




Thanks girl! I'll try and take more modeling photos of the magenta bow dress for sure!


----------



## luxlover

wow, our HL group has grown pretty big =).

I went to a Gala on Saturday night and wore my black HL dress:






The back of this dress is gorgeous and I got soooooo many compliments that night.


----------



## Megadane

^^Yay *Lux* you look fab in #27..it is such a sophisticated dress, I can't wait to wear mine!  How was the gala?  You look like you were having fun
*Shock *thanks doll, I wonder how long it will take for us to 'finish' this thread while dreaming of our very own subforum  The bow dress looks fabulous on you and like the lother girls suggested I think the top would be awesome with a higher waisted skirt


----------



## melissab

Ok my xxs came in... I can't get it zippered up past my chest


----------



## olialm1

^^^ which dress did you get?


----------



## melissab

the gunmetal bow dress.


----------



## Megadane

*Melissa *did you try Lvpiggys method of getting into HL's??  It's part of her signature and really helpful!
I hope you can make it work-do you have anyone who can help you??


----------



## Lec8504

did the xs fit you?  because the bow dress seems to be loose on the bottom but more fitted on top....


----------



## melissab

I am waiting for the xs to come in, its been sitting in customs since april 1st.  My ribcage is too fat  LOL I'm afraid I may break the zipper if I try to zip iy up those last 2 inches! the clasps do up just fine!


----------



## Lec8504

well as long as the clasp closes then it should be fine..have someone help you zip it up....i always have my bf help me put on my dress hahah.  Try one person holding the zippers together...while the other zips it up....one cm or so at a time


----------



## melissab

not happening   i don't want to break the zipper, it just doesn't stretch enough through that black band!


----------



## shockboogie

Ooh! So you ended up wearing an HL to the gala! You look so classy as always especially with your hair so elegantly up. Love it!



luxlover said:


> wow, our HL group has grown pretty big =).
> 
> I went to a Gala on Saturday night and wore my black HL dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back of this dress is gorgeous and I got soooooo many compliments that night.


----------



## shockboogie

Megadane said:


> ^^Yay *Lux* you look fab in #27..it is such a sophisticated dress, I can't wait to wear mine!  How was the gala?  You look like you were having fun
> *Shock *thanks doll, I wonder how long it will take for us to 'finish' this thread while dreaming of our very own subforum  The bow dress looks fabulous on you and like the lother girls suggested I think the top would be awesome with a higher waisted skirt



I know right? I have a good feeling that the tPF gods will bestow upon us our own subforum soon! *crosses fingers*. Thanks for your compliments and advice. I think I found a nice high wasted leopard print fitted skirt that will look good with the cami. Now to find somewhere to wear it to... soon I hope Maybe when it stops snowing here in MI! (Eek... yes, it's snowing in April here... argh!) Maybe I'll just take it to the Bahamas with me and wear it there!


----------



## Lec8504

melissab said:


> not happening  i don't want to break the zipper, it just doesn't stretch enough through that black band!


 
i guess just wait for the xs then..but everywhere else fits?


----------



## jen 2 o

it seems the black bands are sized differently from the rest of the dress!  on the gunmetal i ordered, the black bands fit okay, but the rest of the dress went on too easily.


----------



## melissab

Lec8504 said:


> i guess just wait for the xs then..but everywhere else fits?



everywhere else fits fine!  UGH! I hate waiting!!!  LOL


----------



## girlfrommoscow

shockboogie said:


> I know right? I have a good feeling that the tPF gods will bestow upon us our own subforum soon! *crosses fingers*. Thanks for your compliments and advice. I think I found a nice high wasted leopard print fitted skirt that will look good with the cami. Now to find somewhere to wear it to... soon I hope Maybe when it stops snowing here in MI! (Eek...* yes, it's snowing in April here... argh!)* Maybe I'll just take it to the Bahamas with me and wear it there!


It's snowing here too!!! not liking the weather at all, i am hoping it will get better since we have a long weekend coming up and I havent worn my last purchase yet

Love the bow dress on you BTW and i was wondering who will get the courage to start a new thread!!! )
We need more threads, so hopefully we will get our holy grail wish of a subforum!! )) i am keeping my fingers crossed too!!


----------



## lilmissb

Hmmm...I'm hoping my xs fits then. My weakest part (or fattest part) is my waist so if the black band doesn't fit I'm screwed....


----------



## lilmissb

BTW, *lux *you look great! Haven't seen you for a while. How's *piggy*? Haven't heard a peep from her in a long time. Is she ok?


----------



## Megadane

Oh *Melissa* I'm sorry to hear that, I know how pumped you were to get your first HL!!  There's lots of bids on a couple of gunmetal bow's on the bay so maybe yours will get snatched up quickly but I totally get your frustration.
I have #27 that *Lux* wore in the pic and after buying 5 dresses I think I'm more of a S in HL, the only M that fits me properly is the ash ombre and #39, but both could be tighter.  I'm considering selling the medium #27 but I'd be scared that I wouldn't find a S  I mean it fits..it just could be tighter, lol!
Sorry for the rant..it's been a long day.
*Shock* the skirt sounds really cool!  I love the artistry in your blog


----------



## ahleah712

*Shock*- thanks for starting the new thread and I think we should just start new threads everytime we talk about something new(like when everyone got their Haute purchases) so that we can get our subforum *crossing fingers*..hehehe...and glad you found something to go with your cami..you look great in it BTW and what muffin top are you talking about...you have a great body...

*Melissa*-sorry to hear that you can't zip up, but at least you got a xs on it's way...


----------



## lilgraycat

Reposting from the other thread:

Can any owners of the strapless navy and white dress bought from Hautelook tell me if your dress comes with a silicon strip at the top part of the dress? I only noticed today that this dress should have a silicon strip but mine did not come with it!


----------



## shockboogie

*Megadane*, thanks for checking out my blog I am always tempted to write something about fashion and tPF on it but then most of my clients (in my business/industry) check it out and I guess I'm kinda "in the closet" about my purchases, etc. Heehee!

*ahleah*, I found another skirt that I can use with the top aside from the leopard print one  Ill try to take photos to show them to you guys and ask your opinions as well

And yes, I do have a muffin top. Trust me! Thanks for thinking I dont though


----------



## luxlover

shockboogie said:


> Ooh! So you ended up wearing an HL to the gala! You look so classy as always especially with your hair so elegantly up. Love it!



Thanks for the compliment. I tried something new for the first time and  placed a Chanel brooch into my hair. The look was pretty cool =).


----------



## luxlover

lilmissb said:


> BTW, *lux *you look great! Haven't seen you for a while. How's *piggy*? Haven't heard a peep from her in a long time. Is she ok?



Thanks Lilmissb. I've been doing good. A little silent in this thread since I havent really seen any new HL that really catches my eye. Plus, I still need to wear all the dresses I currently have first before I buy anymore I think .

Piggy is also doing good. We just went out together the other night in our HL's. She was gorgeous as always and got lots of attention.


----------



## dreamdoll

*lux *- You look amazing in #27! And i love how you did your hair up


----------



## ahleah712

*Lux*- hahaha, I know what you mean when you say you don't see anything you like...You look awesome in that dress..and very sophisticated with your hair up like that...where'd you go to get it done?...lol


----------



## luxlover

ahleah712 said:


> *Lux*- hahaha, I know what you mean when you say you don't see anything you like...You look awesome in that dress..and very sophisticated with your hair up like that...where'd you go to get it done?...lol



thanks for the compliment. i actually did my hair myself . i just put it up and then stuck in lots of bobby pins... haha.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

lux you look great, and i wish i had your hair girl!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

By the way, my HL magenta bow dress arrived today  And i love it!!! Here are some pics. The best thing is that the dress's magenta colour is a perfect match to my CL fiorellino shoes


----------



## dreamdoll

You look amazing!! Ooh i love your fiorellinos!


----------



## annaspanna33

That dress looks so hot! Mine should be arriving tomorrow hopefully! Woop!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Nice one Shock for starting part 2 and massive thanks to LVPiggy for starting the whole thing in the first place!!

Lux and brazil, you both look amazing!! Brazil, the shoes are a perfect match, I love them!!


----------



## Shopalicious

Brasilian_Babe said:


> By the way, my HL magenta bow dress arrived today  And i love it!!! Here are some pics. The best thing is that the dress's magenta colour is a perfect match to my CL fiorellino shoes


 
Brasil : The shoes and the dress is a perfect match and may I say I love the EB CL your have... !!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Thanks for the compliments girls


----------



## Accessorize*me

*Brazilian Babe*, you look FABULOUS!!! The colour suits you and your figure is smashing!


----------



## lilflobowl

lux & BB, the both of you look really good! lux, like all the others, very pretty with your hair up!


----------



## keekee

my xxs purple off the shoulder from hautelook finally came in! BUT it's waaayyyy too short....i think i have too much of a booty for it....would an xs be any different in length??????

thanks girls!


----------



## shockboogie

^^How tall are you *keekee*?


----------



## shockboogie

Love the combo, *Brasilian Babe*!


----------



## keekee

shockboogie said:


> ^^How tall are you *keekee*?




i'm around 5'5"


----------



## Accessorize*me

*Luxlover*, you're a head turner and I am not surprised you got lotsa compliments that night....I'm sure you were the centre of attention!! You looked simply SUPERB!!


----------



## shockboogie

keekee said:


> i'm around 5'5"




Hmm... I'm 5'6 and the purple off shoulder isn't too short on me but Im an XS. I think the there's a bit more length when you do size up because for the bow dress, I tried the XXS and it was pretty short but then the XS was just perfect in length for me. Try sizing up?


----------



## roussel

luxlover I really like your hair in that pic! You always look classy with your hair up like that.  Pretty pretty as always!  
I stopped by the SF boutique yesterday and they still have that black dress in M.  I agree the detailing on that dress is awesome, esp the back part.


----------



## luxlover

Brasilian_Babe said:


> By the way, my HL magenta bow dress arrived today  And i love it!!! Here are some pics. The best thing is that the dress's magenta colour is a perfect match to my CL fiorellino shoes



oh, i love love this dress!! you look amazing. you have the perfect body for CL!!

once again, thank you ladies for all the wonderful compliments. you guys are making me start my day off with a big smile =).


----------



## melissab

Ok here I go with the xxs with assistance of the fiance... I can't even wear spanx under this sucker because the seams show!!! But you can see that I just can't get that last little bit done up...and I was finally able to breathe when I took it off!


----------



## melissab

update... ok I got it zipped up..


----------



## roussel

Yay Melissa! You got the bow dress!  Does it feel comfortable on?  I guess you can wait for the xs to compare.  You look great for someone who just had a baby!


----------



## melissab

I have to go with an xs for sure. I think if I breathe, I will rip a seam.


----------



## lilflobowl

i agree about sizing up to the XS but for someone who's just recently had a baby you do look great!


----------



## dreamdoll

I agree, looks like you should size up to XS, but you look amazing!! I wish I had your figure after a kid!


----------



## luxlover

oh i didnt realize the bow dress came in blue. very pretty color.


----------



## melissab

*luxlover* thats the gunmetal, it just looks blue because i took it with my macbook


----------



## Accessorize*me

*melissab*, you look fantastic...Love how this particular dress shows off your toned shoulders and body art! 

I think if you are too uncomfortable, it's better to size up. The style suits you to a T though...!

ARGH! Now I am sooo tempted by this bow dress, esp. in Magenta!! This thread is dangerous!


----------



## luxlover

melissab said:


> *luxlover* thats the gunmetal, it just looks blue because i took it with my macbook



ah gotcha. i was wondering where you got the blue and was just about to ask you so i can get one too haha.


----------



## roussel

Anyone own this dress worn by Cristina Milian?  I saw this at the store but didn't have time to try it.  It looks like it runs big, because the S I saw looks like a M.  Anyone have modeling pics so I can find out how short it is?  Thanks!


----------



## keekee

shockboogie said:


> Hmm... I'm 5'6 and the purple off shoulder isn't too short on me but Im an XS. I think the there's a bit more length when you do size up because for the bow dress, I tried the XXS and it was pretty short but then the XS was just perfect in length for me. Try sizing up?



thanks shockboogie! anyone know where i can still get an XS...other than ebay???


----------



## shockboogie

^^Try calling my super awesome SA Matthew from the Troy, MI Herve boutique He can probably find you one


----------



## ahleah712

*Brasilian babe*- that dress and CL combo couldn't be more perfect...and you look awesome...

*Melissa-* I think it is safe to size up if you're saying it's hard to breathe...and I agree, you look good for someone who just had a baby...love the body art...what is it?


----------



## ahleah712

keekee- I got the purple off shoulder also...and I agree, it's pretty short...I had to keep pulling it down when I wore it to our SF HL meet...it kept riding up..hahaha...not sure if sizing up would give it length though...girls?


----------



## melissab

thanks ahleah! its some lotus flowers and cherry blossoms, with some water fall,branches and 2 birds.  I call it my little paradise


----------



## ahleah712

OMG...sounds pretty..I loove Cherry blossoms...I have some on my left waist kinda where my rib cage is...

Sorry girls for getting off topic..hehehe...I love body art!!!



melissab said:


> thanks ahleah! its some lotus flowers and cherry blossoms, with some water fall,branches and 2 birds.  I call it my little paradise


----------



## CatNZ

looks like everyone's zipping emselves into the bow dress, I THINK mine arrived this morning as per tracking, hopefully will attempt trying it on tonight 

*melissab *you're looking fantastic in the xxs, am sure you'll fit back into it very soon!  hopefully you'll find an xs though!

*keekee*, is http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=110372321798&Category=63861 this the dress you talking about?  yeah I sized up just because it's so short, I had to really watch it when I sit down


----------



## Lec8504

not sure if you girls check your messages yet...but Mr. P just texted me...on 4/16 there will be a sale...only 10% off new merchandise though...and some gift goodies or something.  But hey it's better than nothing...go get em' ladies!  I'm trying to decide if I should get the blue deep v-neck dress then or some shoes I've been eyeing hehe.


----------



## Lec8504

keekee said:


> thanks shockboogie! anyone know where i can still get an XS...other than ebay???



e-mail Preston...he's the main SA at the HL store in SF....he usually can find really HTF dresses...

edit: melissa- just wait for the XS and see how that goes.....but if you are planning to lose more weight then maybe the xxs would fit for you in the end..


----------



## ahleah712

I say wait for the dress and get the shoes first...heheheh...isn't there gonna be a sale soon?




Lec8504 said:


> not sure if you girls check your messages yet...but Mr. P just texted me...on 4/16 there will be a sale...only 10% off new merchandise though...and some gift goodies or something.  But hey it's better than nothing...go get em' ladies!  I'm trying to decide if I should get the blue deep v-neck dress then or some shoes I've been eyeing hehe.


----------



## melissab

CatNZ said:


> looks like everyone's zipping emselves into the bow dress, I THINK mine arrived this morning as per tracking, hopefully will attempt trying it on tonight
> 
> *melissab *you're looking fantastic in the xxs, am sure you'll fit back into it very soon!  hopefully you'll find an xs though!
> 
> *keekee*, is http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=110372321798&Category=63861 this the dress you talking about?  yeah I sized up just because it's so short, I had to really watch it when I sit down



should be here tomorrow or thursday


----------



## melissab

I am in love with those bright mini skirts!!! but sooo expensive for a skirt!


----------



## Lec8504

ahleah712 said:


> I say wait for the dress and get the shoes first...heheheh...isn't there gonna be a sale soon?



someone correct me if i'm wrong...but I think that's the sale..except they lower the percentage off amount...it was suppose to be 30% but now it's 10% (?)


----------



## melissab

*Lec* the xxs small will not do, I am nothing but skin and bones in my ribcage area, and that is where its super tight!  I just have a wide ribcage


----------



## CatNZ

melissab said:


> I am in love with those bright mini skirts!!! but sooo expensive for a skirt!


 
ditto  I love those high waisted HL skirts, some celeb wore it in a melon-y shade?? it was cuuuuute!


----------



## melissab

I think it was Amanda Bynes! That pic of her is what made me want one so bad! but $600 for a skirt!?


----------



## Lec8504

Rihanna is known for wearing HL skirts too....the price isn't that bad imo..especially if they go on sale..it is technically half of a dress so it's half price of a regular dress..makes sense lol..so yeh....get it 

omg totally OT....but ahleah....this one website has the sword leather jacket that I want in a XS...yay!!!


----------



## Lec8504

melissab said:


> *Lec* the xxs small will not do, I am nothing but skin and bones in my ribcage area, and that is where its super tight!  I just have a wide ribcage



but overall body wise....like your legs and stuff...in the pic..u look really thin...definitely a XXS size.  Hm....post your modeling pics of the xs when you get it...i have a feeling it might be a little loose on you...hopefully i'm wrong though hehe


----------



## melissab

Lec8504 said:


> Rihanna is known for wearing HL skirts too....the price isn't that bad imo..especially if they go on sale..it is technically half of a dress so it's half price of a regular dress..makes sense lol..so yeh....get it
> 
> omg totally OT....but ahleah....this one website has the sword leather jacket that I want in a XS...yay!!!



I would totally scoop one if it came up in a sale!


----------



## CatNZ

ahhh yes, thats her... think I saw some on ebay for around half that price, still... it's not the same shade, and $250 on a skirt?!


----------



## may3545

Lec8504 said:


> not sure if you girls check your messages yet...but Mr. P just texted me...on 4/16 there will be a sale...only 10% off new merchandise though...and some gift goodies or something.  But hey it's better than nothing...go get em' ladies!  I'm trying to decide if I should get the blue deep v-neck dress then or some shoes I've been eyeing hehe.




Yeah I got the text too! Any people in the Palo Alto area want to go? I have work till later.... I'm worried I won't make it or will be too exhausted to go.


----------



## CatNZ

Lec8504 said:


> omg totally OT....but ahleah....this one website has the sword leather jacket that I want in a XS...yay!!!


 
 SWORD jackets... I have a couple and they're the softest things ever, and cheaper than Mike & Chris too... I wear em on days when I don't want to thrash my Rick Owens


----------



## melissab

CatNZ said:


> ahhh yes, thats her... think I saw some on ebay for around half that price, still... it's not the same shade, and $250 on a skirt?!



LOL I am constantly checking ebay for a skirt!


----------



## Lec8504

CatNZ said:


> SWORD jackets... I have a couple and they're the softest things ever, and cheaper than Mike & Chris too... I wear em on days when I don't want to thrash my Rick Owens



yup...sword is my first love when it comes to leather jacket...I have yet to see a Mike & Chris one that I really really love.  I do like one of the M&C style though...but the sword ones just appeal to me more hehe.


----------



## Lec8504

may3545 said:


> Yeah I got the text too! Any people in the Palo Alto area want to go? I have work till later.... I'm worried I won't make it or will be too exhausted to go.



most likely I won't make it.....but do post what you are going to get!  What are you thinking about?


----------



## Lec8504

CatNZ said:


> ahhh yes, thats her... think I saw some on ebay for around half that price, still... it's not the same shade, and $250 on a skirt?!





ooooo 250 is a great price!  What size...and color?


----------



## lilmissb

*lux* I'm so glad you and piggy are doing well. Tell piggy she's missed and to get her butt over and chat to us!  Due to all you gals showing off #27 I really want it now but I can't, have to concentrate on other HL's...and CL's....

*Brasilian* you look fab in your magenta bow halter. I LOVE LOVE LOVE your fiorellinos! Do you know rare they are? I'm sure you do being a CL lover.

*melissa* wow! You so did not just have a baby!!! Your figure is fab! Can I ask a question, do you have a half sleeve of tats of is that me just not wearing my glasses? I love tats. Edit, just saw what the tat is of. Cool!

*roussel* MASEML has the all pink version that Bar Rafaeli wore for the SI something or other. It's in the reference thread.


----------



## melissab

Thank you lilmissb!! hes 2 1/2 months now so I didn't just have him recently!


----------



## caterpillar

I had the all pink version. It's definitely one of the shorter dresses of the season.. I am 5'2" 5'3" ish and I definitely wouldn't want it any shorter (it's not TOO short on me though).

The dress is more 'stretchy' than the other fall 08 dresses. Stick with your regular size or go down a size if in between sizes.



roussel said:


> Anyone own this dress worn by Cristina Milian? I saw this at the store but didn't have time to try it. It looks like it runs big, because the S I saw looks like a M. Anyone have modeling pics so I can find out how short it is? Thanks!


----------



## roussel

Thanks lilmissb and caterpillar!  When I saw the S in the store it looks like it is going to fit me.  Is this the same price as the all pink one?  I'll check out the pics thread.


----------



## HerveLegerSA

Ladies, this new thread is growing fast............................


----------



## caterpillar

Has anyone successfully altered a dress to make it smaller? I really like one of the resort dresses but I felt it didn't have the same sucking in power (would need some taking in at the waist).


----------



## lilmissb

^^roussel, yes it is. Should be 60% off making it $420.


----------



## dreamdoll

*caterpillar *- I've managed to do this for a couple of my dresses...and they were perfect! HTH


----------



## lilflobowl

roussel, you've caught the bug!


----------



## dreamdoll

Oh dear, I'm really upset with our postal service, after rearrangements for redelivery after a fail, they are still running late, I'm writing in a complaint letter tomorrow...crap - my bow dress is delayed yet again!


----------



## ahleah712

^^sorry to hear that...


----------



## roussel

yes i have caught the bug!  you girls are good enablers!  thanks


----------



## lilflobowl

dreamdoll, you better post pics since the postman came!

roussel, heheehehehe! we're dangerous huh?


----------



## arireyes

I have a wedding to go to, do you think the Ash colourblock would work, If i wear a shrug?  Or should I look for something more conservative?


----------



## dreamdoll

Ah yes, I was getting upset (it was 10:30pm goodness! who delivers post at this time!) and then the trusty old courier woman came running down the stairs...


----------



## dreamdoll

arireyes - I think a shrug will go nicely with the dress, or another single tone dress...like the purple off shoulder with a shrug...


----------



## ahleah712

*d**reamdol*l- so you got your dress?


----------



## Lec8504

dreamdoll modeling pics!

and for those who know what i'm talking about....the countdown begins!


----------



## dreamdoll

So finally, here it is!!!  
And, please excuse my messy hair at night...lol
Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks *ahleah*!!

*lec* - yep counting down!!


----------



## Lec8504

dream you look amazing!

and bleh..dont like anything at the sale


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks Lec!! I can't even log in...


----------



## Lec8504

ur not missing out imo.....A LOT of pointy shoes..and those don't work for me...and most of the shoes have been on sale (better sale)..so yeh....


----------



## arireyes

Nothing much I like either, and I'm not one to buy something I dont think I will wear, even if it is on sale.


----------



## may3545

Dreamdoll you look amazing!

I was also on the gilt.com sale-- nothing I really liked. And the site was really really slow.


----------



## Lec8504

arireyes said:


> Nothing much I like either, and I'm not one to buy something I dont think I will wear, even if it is on sale.



yup...same here.  I've done that before, bought something just because it's on sale and never wear it, so never again will I fall into that trap.

anyways....i heard that there will be another gilt CL sale in May?  LOL...get ready ladies  hehe


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks May!!

Yea the site is crashing...really bad, I wanted to check out rock and republic, but looks like at the rate it's going, I'll be heading to bed instead!


----------



## missmollypolly

nevermind!


----------



## Megadane

Dreamdoll you look fantastic in your bow dress!!!


----------



## melissab

dreamdoll, how do you find the black band? is it super tight??


----------



## xegbl

dreamdoll, nice! I wanted to get that but it was sold out when I got onto the site...


----------



## lilmissb

*dream* you look fantastic!


----------



## CatNZ

yay Dreamdoll, we're magenta bow twins!!! Lookin good


----------



## linda83

gah, the more i see the magenta bow dress modeled, the more i want it! what is up with these dresses?!?


----------



## linda83

and uhm, never thought i needed a leather jacket, but now i need a SWORD! one clothing brand leads to another! gateway drugs...


----------



## shockboogie

^^haha! it is truly an addiction!


----------



## Lec8504

linda83 said:


> and uhm, never thought i needed a leather jacket, but now i need a SWORD! one clothing brand leads to another! gateway drugs...


 
hahah linda...glad you joined the bandwagon.  You can ask your resident piggy..she's an expert in both HL and SWORD   Oh and if you want to get them from revolve or tobi then im me....I know of a way you can get them cheaper hehe


----------



## shockboogie

I havent tried a SWORD but I am obsessed with Mike and Chris! I also love matching it with HLs


----------



## linda83

^^ Omg, yeah, I think a fitted leather jacket would look soo good with some HLs... Would love to see some modeling pics!


----------



## CatNZ

I have 2 jackets from Mike and Chris, 2 from SWORD and few Rick Owens... gotta say that if you're not getting Rick Owens, then SWORD is probably a better choice.  The leathers from SWORD is way softer and smoother.

not to mention that SWORD is a bit cheaper too.


----------



## dreamdoll

*meg*, *xegbl*, *lilmissb*, *CatNZ* - Thanks ladies!! 

*melissab* - My dress fits me perfect. It runs TTS as my other HL dresses...HTH!


----------



## *qp*

Any of you ladies have friends or relatives in France, Belgium, Monaco and Luxemburg? There is this french website " Anna Sand" similar to Gilt that have HL on sales now started on April 7 to 13 midnight. They have some really nice selections  You need to be member to view the sales. Here's the link if you're not a member yet. I'm a member but I dont live in France anymore... will have to call up some friends before the sales end. Meantime keep my fingers cross while I write to their customer service about shipping overseas.

http://72.14.235.132/search?q=cache:...&hl=ja&ct=clnk


----------



## Lec8504

omg!  if someone is able to order from there then please include me..i'll love you forever!


----------



## CatNZ

omg, thats a LOT of HL on sale  pity I'm as far away from Europe as one can get


----------



## *qp*

_This is actually one page you can see. They have another 2 pages full of dresses, skirts, tops ,jackets etc . I just managed to snatch the Rihanna mini skirt for 210 euros in my size and my friend actually let me ship this to her place in Paris _


----------



## melissab

^^ so jealous!


----------



## melissab

i can only see page one


----------



## ahleah712

OMG...I see a few I like already...who's has access to this?  I want something...
*Lec*- is that a aveline I see?


----------



## Lec8504

qp you are so lucky!

ugh omg....ahleah get online now and see if you have relatives in France that will make an account for us!!!


----------



## Lec8504

ahleah712 said:


> OMG...I see a few I like already...who's has access to this?  I want something...
> *Lec*- is that a aveline I see?



I want like 4 of the dresses...just on page one!

and yes it looks like an aveline..in my favorite color too!  OMG i'm going to dieeeee...

any of the bay area girls have relatives in france?  Please make an account and let me tag along


----------



## melissab

qp whats left in that skirt???


----------



## ahleah712

*qp*- you are so lucky....Need to go through my friends list on FB to see which one of my relatives live there...lol


----------



## *qp*

melissab said:


> qp whats left in that skirt???


 
I got the last one in 34. 

36, 38 and 40 still available 

http://www.annasand.com/FSRayon/Id-1605-Produit-0-Page-3-Rayon-111874



This hi waist skirt also comes in crème version ...very tempting !!!

in 36, 38 and 40 

http://www.annasand.com/FSRayon/Id-1605-Produit-0-Page-3-Rayon-111876


----------



## *qp*

wait ... I'll trying to find the way to show the other 2 pages


----------



## dreamdoll

Oh wow, thanks qp - will check it out!!


----------



## dreamdoll

Is there any way to sign up for membership? TIA!!


----------



## linda83

How do these sizes work? Is 34 an XXS, etc.?


----------



## Lec8504

ahleah....i just registered for the site!  Call me now!  now we just need to find someone to ship it to!


----------



## Lec8504

linda83 said:


> How do these sizes work? Is 34 an XXS, etc.?




yeh it's a xxs

ARGGG OMGGGGG MY AVELINE IS SOLD OUTTTTT!!!!


----------



## *qp*

Here's the other 2 pages

P.2

http://72.14.235.132/search?q=cache...e/Id-1605-Produit-0-Page-2&cd=1&hl=ja&ct=clnk

P.3

http://72.14.235.132/search?q=cache...e/Id-1605-Produit-0-Page-3&cd=1&hl=ja&ct=clnk


----------



## ahleah712

calling you...pick up your phone!!!



Lec8504 said:


> ahleah....i just registered for the site!  Call me now!  now we just need to find someone to ship it to!


----------



## dreamdoll

Lec8504 said:


> ahleah....i just registered for the site! Call me now! now we just need to find someone to ship it to!


 
How did you register? TIA!!


----------



## Lec8504

there's a register box on top of the page...

i can't get there right now cuz i'm logged in but just click on it and just follow the direction...you need to put in ur first and last name...email and password....france postal code and city...just google paris france zip code and you should get that easily hehe..that's what I did.  The directions are in french but it should be easily navigated around..


----------



## ahleah712

nothing good left...ugh


----------



## *qp*

Lec8504 said:


> yeh it's a xxs
> 
> ARGGG OMGGGGG MY AVELINE IS SOLD OUTTTTT!!!!


 
Good News !!! not yet sold out in xxs i. One in my friend's basket she  changed her mind and just released it. Keep checking back this website always takes like 5-15 mins to show up!


----------



## Lec8504

ahh but iono if i can fit into the xxs though....if it runs slightly big like the bow dress then maybee.......


----------



## lilmissb

Gosh! I really want to know someone who lives in france right now!!!


----------



## luxlover

ok, i need someone who lives in France right now! haha

I want this dress!


----------



## luxlover

if any of you girls know someone in france and is planning to order, please please let me know and let me tag one order =).


----------



## Lec8504

^ same here 

omg my aveline is still not showing up.....!!!


----------



## caterpillar

^^ is there an xxs in the aveline? which color?


----------



## *qp*

caterpillar said:


> ^^ is there an xxs in the aveline? which color?


 
sry my bad it's actually 36 (xs) that's the smallest they got in salmon


----------



## *qp*

Lux, I just placed order for the skirt and a dress. I'll have them shiped to my friend place in Paris. But at the check out page it says that it might take 15-24 days ( shipping within Paris, I dont know why it would take that long) if you dont mind, I can help .


----------



## dreamdoll

Lec8504 said:


> there's a register box on top of the page...
> 
> i can't get there right now cuz i'm logged in but just click on it and just follow the direction...you need to put in ur first and last name...email and password....france postal code and city...just google paris france zip code and you should get that easily hehe..that's what I did. The directions are in french but it should be easily navigated around..


 
Thanks - I got it!


----------



## dreamdoll

Is there anymore aveline left?


----------



## ahleah712

^ there's still a S in aveline white


----------



## may3545

OMG who lives in france??? LOL!!!


----------



## Lec8504

luxlover..that black dress you were looking at earlier is available in ur size!!!

and honestly..who ever took my XS aveline dress better put it back heheh


----------



## ahleah712

anyone get anything?


----------



## ahleah712

waiting for an answer from bf's mom...she has a friend who lives in france and might be able to help...wont know til 2m...


----------



## ahleah712

anyone know which season is the strapless one from?...the one with the blue stripes..


----------



## lilflobowl

Think it's spring 2008?


----------



## *qp*

I going to place my order now if any of you want to order let me know


----------



## caterpillar

^^ i PM'd you


----------



## luxlover

^^ I also just PM'd you *QP* .


----------



## lilmissb

I'm devastated!!! I got my magenta bow halter but it doesn't hook up by about 1 cm!!! That just proves that while I'm not busty I'm fat up top around my arms and rib cage!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

Ehhhhh?! Lilmissb are you sure.... That really sounds strange considering so many girls were tts for this style!


----------



## lilmissb

^*lilflo, *I got the XS as people were saying that it runs a bit big. 

Update, I got it hooked and zipped but it's not flattering at all! I can't even fit in a nubra!!! :cry:  Oh also, the problem is it also shows off the little flaps of fat between my torso and underarms.


----------



## lilflobowl

Ooohhhh... I see your problem now... If only you had gotten the cream then we could swop!


----------



## dreamdoll

*lilmissb* - sorry to hear that, maybe a S might be better? Seems to run TTS...


----------



## lilmissb

Hmmm, don't like the fatty bits showing. maybe if I lost weight but not sure if this suits me...  Maybe I should just sell it and get myself a bag or some CL's instead. I had such a high expectation of this dress and now I feel very sad that I don't fit it...oh well, I guess that's the way it goes. Should have gotten a strapless. Even though I love it.


----------



## melissab

awwww lilmissb! you have a fatribcage like me! that black band just doesn't want to stretch out as much as the rest of the dress!


----------



## melissab

my xs is here!!!!!


----------



## shockboogie

^^Pics!!!


----------



## melissab

ok this one fits sooooo much better! I can breathe!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

^ ooh you look amazing in the grey bow!! And your little one is a cutie!!


----------



## melissab

thank you !!  haha now I want the purple bow dress!!! LOL


----------



## shockboogie

^^I love the gray one on you! And you tattoos are awesome  Are you planning to get a full sleeve sometime?


----------



## melissab

thanks shock! I am just keeping it as a half sleeve  easier to cover up that way


----------



## jen 2 o

melissab i love the shoes with the bow halter!  you look great!


----------



## veeleigh

jen 2 o said:


> it seems the black bands are sized differently from the rest of the dress!  on the gunmetal i ordered, the black bands fit okay, but the rest of the dress went on too easily.



ITA! The black bands in the middle are nice and snug, which can create a little pooch below since the other bands are much looser!


----------



## caterpillar

does anyone know if the one shoulder dress (that heidi montag wore) runs small or big? is it very stretchy or stiff? (fall 08)

or how the navy blue strapless runs? (fall 08)


----------



## linda83

^^ I heard the one-shoulder dress runs on the smaller side, but I don't know for sure... I so want that dress...


----------



## shockboogie

caterpillar said:


> does anyone know if the one shoulder dress (that heidi montag wore) runs small or big? is it very stretchy or stiff? (fall 08)
> 
> or how the navy blue strapless runs? (fall 08)




I tried the one shoulder at the boutique and I think it fits TTS but is quite stiff and if you have wide ribs, zipping it up on the side might be a slight struggle but definitely doable.


----------



## lilmissb

melissa you look fab! Love the XS on you instead of the XXS. I def have a fat something!


----------



## Lec8504

aww lilmiss sorry they didn't work out :/  

mellisa..looking fierce  hehe  and yeah I agree the XS fits you much better.


----------



## ahleah712

*Melissab*- looks fab on you...loving the shoes too..what are they? And your baby is too cute!!!


----------



## melissab

thank you ladies!!!
*ahleah* the shoes are just from aldo! they are called the dison, and are only like $100!


----------



## *qp*

I was in Taipei last week I wore HL blk tube dress with my CL pigalle white as I was walking to my friend's party on the street these 2 japanese girls wanted to take pics with me. I was really shy as they approached me I didnt know what to do, hahaha. Just got this from the email they sent me today. I don't normally take pics of myself.











My HL Couture dress again with my CL pigalle white (doesnt show in the pic)


----------



## melissab

oops!^^ pic doesn't show!


----------



## dreamdoll

Opps can't see the pic!


----------



## melissab

now I can see them !! hot dresses!!!


----------



## *qp*

Just fixed sry the pics r huge !!!





dreamdoll said:


> Opps can't see the pic!


----------



## Accessorize*me

*qp*, sheer HAWTNESS! No wonder the Japanese Ladies want to take a picture with you!!


----------



## lilflobowl

wowowowowow qp!!!


----------



## *qp*

I was in Taipei last week I wore HL blk tube dress with my CL pigalle white as I was walking to my friend's party on the street these 2 japanese girls wanted to take pics with me. I was really shy as they approached me I didnt know what to do, hahaha Just got this from the email they sent me today. I don't normally take pics of myself.











My Herve Leger Haute Couture dress with my fav CL pigalle white again (doesnt show in the pic) in front of Luxy Club  in Taipei


----------



## *qp*

Sry for posting twice I tried to resize the pics. Can anybody tell me how to delete my old post??


Thanks!!!  *Melissab, Accessorize*me, Lilflobowl*


----------



## Lec8504

qp- i love that tube dress on you!  Nice legs


----------



## lvpiggy

i'm back! 

and . . . . i have an update: this little piggy found a resort dress that she actually likes! behold:


----------



## caterpillar

qp: you are gorgeous and have a gorgeous figure! love the tube dress on you.

lvpiggy: looking beautiful as always. i loved that resort dress too! it gave me the 'michelin man' look on my hips unfortunately (damn my pear shape!)


----------



## lvpiggy

caterpillar said:


> qp: you are gorgeous and have a gorgeous figure! love the tube dress on you.
> 
> lvpiggy: looking beautiful as always. i loved that resort dress too! it gave me the 'michelin man' look on my hips unfortunately (damn my pear shape!)


 

ah yes . . . being hipless would appear to be a plus for this particular dress then!

oh!!!  btw you know when i was @ the store, i tried on this one black dress which didn't suit me, but preston & i concluded it would look awesome on you . . .


----------



## Lec8504

*cat calls at piggy"


----------



## caterpillar

lvpiggy - which black dress is this? hehe i will have to visit the store again soon...


----------



## HerveLegerSA

caterpillar said:


> lvpiggy - which black dress is this? hehe i will have to visit the store again soon...


caterpillar, last call for u.


----------



## Lec8504

^ P...you need to get back to me regarding...something white...you know what.


----------



## caterpillar

Preston: link me to a picture! Must see...


----------



## Megadane

*Melissa* yay on the bow dress!  It's *perfect* on you, and I love your half-sleeve, tres cool
*Lil* I'm sorry about your bow..that sucks.  But no talk of losing weight..you're stunning!
*QP *love your pics!


----------



## melissab

^^ thank you!


Lec I was just in the reference, and I must say I have fallen in love with your pink tank!!!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

*mellisab*, you're a hot mama  you look great in the bow dress, and you baby is absolutely gorgeous too!!!

**qp**, i love your black and white dress.

*lvpiggy*, you look fabulous in your new resort dress!!!

By the way, I have just purchased my 3rd HL dress within a period of 6 weeks so i was wondering... Is there such as thing as a HLA (Herve Leger Anonimous) group i should be joining?


----------



## glitterglo

^^^

I think a few of us are right there with you on the HL addiction.  I know I am 

Also, so nice to see everyone's new dresses!  I am living vicariously through you all since I need to slow down!!! lol


----------



## dreamdoll

*qp* - wow you look amazing!! wish I had your figure!!!


----------



## Queenie

I finally had the chance to wear my dress during my Sydney trip


----------



## cupcake_flake

You look stunning *Queenie*!! Beautiful dress and family (from what I can see! hehe)


----------



## shockboogie

You are so cute, *qp*!!!

I love both dresses on you!



*qp* said:


> I was in Taipei last week I wore HL blk tube dress with my CL pigalle white as I was walking to my friend's party on the street these 2 japanese girls wanted to take pics with me. I was really shy as they approached me I didnt know what to do, hahaha. Just got this from the email they sent me today. I don't normally take pics of myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My HL Couture dress again with my CL pigalle white (doesnt show in the pic)


----------



## shockboogie

Missed you, *lvpiggy*!!!

Glad to see you back here You look really stunning in that white number!




lvpiggy said:


> i'm back!
> 
> and . . . . i have an update: this little piggy found a resort dress that she actually likes! behold:


----------



## dreamdoll

*Queenie* - looking good! you look amazing in the pink!!

*lvpiggy* - looking fab as always!!


----------



## ahleah712

*qp*-stunning!!! and you have a figure that is tdf...

*lvpiggy*- looking gorgeous also!! and where have you been?

*Queenie*gorgeous!!! love that dress!!!!


----------



## Lec8504

melissab said:


> ^^ thank you!
> 
> 
> Lec I was just in the reference, and I must say I have fallen in love with your pink tank!!!


 
hehe thanks, I highly recommend it, it's very flattering and it's comfortable in that it's not as tight as the other dresses and doesn't force your body into a certain shape, it molds to your body.  Also the hot pink makes the dress extra special imo...since the cut is rather plain hehe.


Queenie- love that pink dress!


----------



## Accessorize*me

*lvpiggy*, you look FAB...Do they have this dress in another colour? I love the style, but still don't have guts to wear the light colours yet....

*Queenie*, I'll say it again, that Blush colour is very pretty on you!


----------



## melissab

Lec8504 said:


> hehe thanks, I highly recommend it, it's very flattering and it's comfortable in that it's not as tight as the other dresses and doesn't force your body into a certain shape, it molds to your body.  Also the hot pink makes the dress extra special imo...since the cut is rather plain hehe.
> 
> 
> Queenie- love that pink dress!



 so if I were to hunt one down.....hehehe.. I should look for xxs in this one?


----------



## Lec8504

hmmm it depends on what season it's from I think.  Mine is the newest one so it fits pretty TTS but loose (but i like it that way) like the bow dress.  But Ahleah's is the older season and she got her usual size and it's REALLY loose on her.

so if it's an older season you might be able to wear a XXS...but if it's the newer ones then I would say order your true size (XS).


----------



## Accessorize*me

Much better fit *melissab*! Love the cool shoes, and the little adorable one and especially how the Bow behind the dress echoes your tattoo....Oops, now I might REALLY want this dress!


----------



## lilflobowl

hoorah! I finally picked up my hautelook purchase from dreamdoll just! modelling pics are here!


----------



## melissab

*Lec* thanks again for all your help with sizing etc.


----------



## *qp*

*Lec8504 , Caterpillar , Megadane, Brasilian_babe, Ahleah712 and Dreamdoll*

Wow! Thanks for all the awesome comments, I'm glad you like them. I'll post my colorful dresses, tops and skirts soon !!!


----------



## lilflobowl

queenie, very nice! the blush colour goes perfectly with your skin tone!


----------



## dreamdoll

Hey V, you look good in the purple!!


----------



## Zophie

Looks like I've missed a few pics, but everyone looks fab!


----------



## callmelulu

girls you look fantastic!  seriously, these dresses are prettier on real people than on the models!  love the resort dress, lvpiggy!  your collection is awesome.


----------



## shockboogie

hey lovelies! i just got back from the HL boutique with my best friend. I finally got her to try a few on for the first time and she loved it! She didn't get anything... yet... But I know once she does take the "leap", she will get addicted to it like us! She tried on one of the metallic ones for this season and I must say, it was just gorgeous! Now I'm contemplating if I should get more dresses too..... but I am on a ban so... hmmm Hopefully she buys one soon so I can live vicariously off her and she and I can both hit the town wearing HLs just like you girls! Being in MI makes me feel a bit lonely since no one here seems to know of Herve at all... Makes me feel a bit special though but I would love to have a bestie who has the same addiction as well. Heehee!


----------



## melissab

shockboogie said:


> hey lovelies! i just got back from the HL boutique with my best friend. I finally got her to try a few on for the first time and she loved it! She didn't get anything... yet... But I know once she does take the "leap", she will get addicted to it like us! She tried on one of the metallic ones for this season and I must say, it was just gorgeous! Now I'm contemplating if I should get more dresses too..... but I am on a ban so... hmmm Hopefully she buys one soon so I can live vicariously off her and she and I can both hit the town wearing HLs just like you girls! Being in MI makes me feel a bit lonely since no one here seems to know of Herve at all... Makes me feel a bit special though but I would love to have a bestie who has the same addiction as well. Heehee!



awww   I live in a VERY small town and no one here has even heard of a designer handbag let alone an HL!! I feel like the luckiest girl in the world here!


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks J!


----------



## Megadane

*Lilflo* looking seriously fabulous in your Haute dress!  Love it!
*LV* very, very nice chloice as always!
There are lots of S gunmetals on the 'bay..*Melissa's *pics are making me covet that dress even more
Must..refrain....


----------



## sharloett

Everyone's looking good!
*
Melissab* - Wow, glad the XS fits you well! You look fantastic!
*Lilflobowl* - That purple off shoulder looks great on you! Do you also find it a tad tighter than the usual fit? I find that mine makes my boobies look flatter than they already are! Time to whip out my nubra!! =P


----------



## peachi521

melissab said:


> ok this one fits sooooo much better! I can breathe!!!




Wow, this dress looks *fantastic* on you!    And *your shoes are killer*... who makes them (if you don't mind me asking lol)??

I have 2 HL dresses, one is a *red* simple short bandage dress (don't know the name) and the other is the *magenta* bow dress.  I love them both dearly but I've decided the red is much more flattering for my body shape... the purple fits well but it makes my bust look... well um... too busty?  lol.


----------



## ahleah712

*lilflobowl*- you look hot in that purple..

*Melissab*- I got the pink tank dress that Lec has in black,but was from previous season spring 08...I usually wear a S, but I got an XS and it was still loose...so you should prolly get XXS.


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks Meg, sharloett & ahleah!

as for your question sharloett, yea, my boobs have definitely been flattened out but I'm pretty sure my normal strapless bra will serve its purpose well enough!!


----------



## mlm4485

What are your opinions of this Resort 2009 dress?  
http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3416025&cp=3370524.3424603&page=2&parentPage=family

Does anyone know if the fit is large or small?


----------



## b00mbaka

Very cute! I love the contrasting stripe, it doesn't scream HL. I just wish it was a tad shorter


----------



## melzy

mlm4485 said:


> What are your opinions of this Resort 2009 dress?
> http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3416025&cp=3370524.3424603&page=2&parentPage=family
> 
> Does anyone know if the fit is large or small?



I don't like the contrast striping.

I do like this dress: http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...603&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family

D**n, HL is going to make me broke!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

*Lilflobowl*, you look great in the purple dress.
*melissab*,  forgot to say in my previous post that your tats are really cool, i especially like the bow tat at the base of your neck!!!

By the way, could you HL experts please help me out with what size i would be in this dress?






I´m 5ft3in 95lbs, i´m an XXS in the bow dress and an XS in the raspberry or pink honeysuckle dress. Would  i be an XS or an XXS in this dress?
TIA ladies!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

^ The pic is not showing up...


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

oops, sorry :shame: i´ve fixed the link, hopefully is works...


----------



## lilflobowl

I would stay tts for the ash ombre brasilian babe!


----------



## dreamdoll

I would say it runs TTS as well! HTH


----------



## kashmira

I love the ash ombre dress! I have never tried on an Hervé Léger dress and therefore have no idea of what size I have but I guess that it would be better to buy a too big one and have it altered rather than buying a too small one. Does anyone have the measurements for this dress in S, M and L and also do you think that this dress could be altered if buying a too big one?


----------



## lilflobowl

Brasilian babe, I re-read your post & would get the XS because I think it fits quite similarly to the raspberry/honeysuckle.

kashmira, the standard template that we follow is XS: 2-4, S: 4-6, M: 6-8. (girls, correct me if I'm wrong). However if you're still unsure about sizing then what you said is correct - it's better to buy a size bigger & have the option of altering rather than to buy it too small & being unable to wear it.


----------



## lilflobowl

sharloett & dreamdoll (& any other SG girls), wanna do a HL meetup sometime this month?


----------



## melissab

peachi521 said:


> Wow, this dress looks *fantastic* on you!    And *your shoes are killer*... who makes them (if you don't mind me asking lol)??
> 
> I have 2 HL dresses, one is a *red* simple short bandage dress (don't know the name) and the other is the *magenta* bow dress.  I love them both dearly but I've decided the red is much more flattering for my body shape... the purple fits well but it makes my bust look... well um... too busty?  lol.



Thank you! they are actually just from Aldo  they are called the dison.


----------



## melissab

So ladies, I was sooo excited about wearing my dress out lastnight for my fiances bday party!! And would you believe I came down with some kind of bacterial poisening!! Grrrrrr


----------



## girlfrommoscow

Oh no...I hope you feel better soon! I wore mine yesterday to a party, but had to restrain myself from the food, i was paranoid of having my tummy sticking out but after a couple of vodkas, i completely forgot about that fear lol


----------



## Lec8504

Brasilian_Babe said:


> *Lilflobowl*, you look great in the purple dress.
> *melissab*,  forgot to say in my previous post that your tats are really cool, i especially like the bow tat at the base of your neck!!!
> 
> By the way, could you HL experts please help me out with what size i would be in this dress?
> homepage.mac.com/teresahilton/GarageSaleImages/GarageSale_1238905048_40136.jpg
> 
> I´m 5ft3in 95lbs, i´m an XXS in the bow dress and an XS in the raspberry or pink honeysuckle dress. Would  i be an XS or an XXS in this dress?
> TIA ladies!!!



you would be an XS, since the bow dress fits the same as the raspberry dress from what I heard.  And the bow dress does run slightly big for girls who are true to size, like if you are a true size XS then you could fit into a XXS for the bow dress.  But the ash ombre dress is really tight and fitted.


----------



## Lec8504

kashmira said:


> I love the ash ombre dress! I have never tried on an Hervé Léger dress and therefore have no idea of what size I have but I guess that it would be better to buy a too big one and have it altered rather than buying a too small one. Does anyone have the measurements for this dress in S, M and L and also do you think that this dress could be altered if buying a too big one?



these dresses are somewhat tricky to tailor since they have long bands and short bands throughout the dress.  You need to find a really good tailor.  But to change the ash ombre from a medium into a small would be really really hard i think, I don't know if it could be done :/  You can try though....

also the ash ombre is pretty tight so if you get a bigger size, you might able to make it work.


----------



## Lec8504

mlm4485 said:


> What are your opinions of this Resort 2009 dress?
> http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3416025&cp=3370524.3424603&page=2&parentPage=family
> 
> Does anyone know if the fit is large or small?



I tried on a dress like this in the store (but blue) and I would stay TTS.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Thanks for your feedback ladies re: the ash ombre dress


----------



## luxlover

Brasilian_Babe, I would say you're in XS in the ash ombre. That dress fits TTS =).


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Thanks lux


----------



## sharloett

lilflobowl said:


> sharloett & dreamdoll (& any other SG girls), wanna do a HL meetup sometime this month?


 
Sure, do you guys usually meet on weekdays or weekends? I'd love to come.


----------



## dreamdoll

sharloett said:


> Sure, do you guys usually meet on weekdays or weekends? I'd love to come.


 
Yay! Let's meet up soon!


----------



## lilflobowl

Fri evenings are best for me! The rest of the weekdays are kinda bleah cos of work & all. Let's plan one (over PM) for this month!


----------



## Accessorize*me

Brasilian_Babe said:


> *Lilflobowl*, you look great in the purple dress.
> *melissab*, forgot to say in my previous post that your tats are really cool, i especially like the bow tat at the base of your neck!!!
> 
> By the way, could you HL experts please help me out with what size i would be in this dress?
> homepage.mac.com/teresahilton/GarageSaleImages/GarageSale_1238905048_40136.jpg
> 
> I´m 5ft3in 95lbs, i´m an XXS in the bow dress and an XS in the raspberry or pink honeysuckle dress. Would i be an XS or an XXS in this dress?
> TIA ladies!!!


 
*Brasilian Babe*, I'm 5ft2in and 85lbs and I wore the XXS in this dress, it fits just right. Agree with the rest to go for XS.


----------



## Accessorize*me

kashmira said:


> I love the ash ombre dress! I have never tried on an Hervé Léger dress and therefore have no idea of what size I have but I guess that it would be better to buy a too big one and have it altered rather than buying a too small one. Does anyone have the measurements for this dress in S, M and L and also do you think that this dress could be altered if buying a too big one?


 
*Kashmira*, I hope you get the Ash Ombre dress, it is very pretty!! I'm sure you will rock it!! 

I'm just thinking the shoulder strips may make it hard to alter on top....I would suggest to read through the threads and see if any of the girl's measurements match yours (if you are shy to post your stats), and what size they wear...That's what I did!


----------



## lilmissb

Hello all! I'm back from my long weekend in the country visiting the parents and I have a lot of catching up to do.
*
qp* you're a stunner! No wonder those Japanese girls wanted a pic!!! 

*piggy!!!* where have you been? That dress is awesome on you. 

*Meg* you're too sweet! I do need to loose 5 kgs then I'll be happy. Mainly working off the takeaway over Christmas!!! 

*Queenie* you look amazing! I think I know where you are in that balcony picture as I'm sure I've been there before.

*lilflo* you look fab in #46!! I'm really starting to like it now....oh dear...

*melissa* that sucks, sorry to hear you got poisoning! Hope you're better!!!

*Brasilian* which one did you buy for your 3rd?

Well, night ladies, must go to bed. Hope everyone had a great Easter weekend!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks lilmissb!

welcome back! your absence was definitely felt!


----------



## olialm1

Is it possible to get HLs altered without them being ruined? One I ordered just came in and I feel like it's sooo big compared to my other dress.


----------



## olialm1

My new one fits everywhere except the boobs!





Note the bagginess. And yes, I am wearing a nubra! ah!


----------



## roussel

melissab said:


> ok this one fits sooooo much better! I can breathe!!!


 
Yay! Melissa! This fits better I agree.  I have been on vacation in Vegas and I missed so many posts already here.  Good news is that while in Vegas I bought my second and third dresses!  I will post pics soon.
I tried on the new dresses too and some of them fit big, like the scoop neck tank dress.


----------



## roussel

melissab said:


> So ladies, I was sooo excited about wearing my dress out lastnight for my fiances bday party!! And would you believe I came down with some kind of bacterial poisening!! Grrrrrr


 
Everyone must be looking at you with that dress on, you hot momma!  Hope you feel better. I also wore my teal/black one shoulder dress for the first time the other night while in Vegas.


----------



## melissab

roussel said:


> Everyone must be looking at you with that dress on, you hot momma!  Hope you feel better. I also wore my teal/black one shoulder dress for the first time the other night while in Vegas.



I didn't make it off the couch   It didn't get worn


----------



## Lec8504

roussel said:


> Yay! Melissa! This fits better I agree. I have been on vacation in Vegas and I missed so many posts already here. Good news is that while in Vegas I bought my second and third dresses! I will post pics soon.
> I tried on the new dresses too and some of them fit big, like the scoop neck tank dress.


 
yeh the basic tank dress is loose..but i think it's meant to be that way..since it's really casual   What did you get?!  Post pics!


----------



## Lec8504

olialm1 said:


> My new one fits everywhere except the boobs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the bagginess. And yes, I am wearing a nubra! ah!


 
which dress is this?

I'm not sure about the altering, just take it to a tailor that you trust and see what they say :/


----------



## roussel

Lec8504 said:


> yeh the basic tank dress is loose..but i think it's meant to be that way..since it's really casual  What did you get?! Post pics!


 
I'll try to post pics later today.  I got the black sequined scoop neck dress with short sleeves (this one runs big so I got the S) , and a red/burgundy twisted strap dress (only the M left, but I think I can also fit the S).


----------



## melissab

roussel said:


> I'll try to post pics later today.  I got the black sequined scoop neck dress with short sleeves (this one runs big so I got the S) , and a red/burgundy twisted strap dress (only the M left, but I think I can also fit the S).



I can't wait to see pics!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

lilflobowl said:


> thanks lilmissb!
> 
> welcome back! your absence was definitely felt!




Awww thanks *lilflo*, you're so sweet! :shame: 

I have to say I missed you girls too! 

*oliam* which one did you get? The tank? It looks great but I know what you mean about the bust.

*roussel* you got another one?  can't wait to see it!


----------



## ahleah712

*Roussel*- can't wait to see pics...please post soon!!!!  what did they have at the Vegas store?  anything good left?  was it 70% off instead of 60%?

*lilmissb*- welcome back...I was wondering why you havn't post this past weekend...

*olialm*- I see...that's weird that it gets baggy there...yeah maybe take it to 
trusted tailor and get their opinion..

*Dreamdoll*, *lilflobowl*,* Shar*- you girls should totally meet up, take a bunch of pics and then start a new "HL meet up thead" and everyone will follow...hehehe


----------



## b00mbaka

I know that some of you have successfully shortened the straps on your dresses but has anyone removed the bands to make your dress shorter?


----------



## laurayuki

So it took me a while but this is what i scored on Hautelook


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *ahleah!* It's great to be back in civilization - mobile phone reception, high speed net & foxtel, ahhhhh! LOL!

*b00m* yeah, Lec had her pink tank shortened so it can be done!

HOT HOT HOT *Laura!*


----------



## lilflobowl

Olialm1, definitely is possible, you just have to find a skilled tailor


----------



## dreamdoll

*lilmissb* - welcome back!!

*roussel* - can't wait to see your pics!

*ahleah* - Yep we're arranging a meetup!

*laurayuki *- you look amazing in the teal!


----------



## lilflobowl

Looking good laura!

Roussel, bitten by the bug & hard!! Post modelling pictures please!!!!

Boom, like what lilmissb said, Lec had hers shortened so it is definitely possible!

Ahleah, we'd like to! Would need to increase the HL wardrobe as well if there are many meetups! Hahahaahah


----------



## dreamdoll

olialm1 said:


> Is it possible to get HLs altered without them being ruined? One I ordered just came in and I feel like it's sooo big compared to my other dress.


 
Definitely! I've got couple of my dresses altered, just have to find a reliable tailor who've had experience with altering HLs preferably...


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks so much lilmissb & lilflobowl! I'm off to see pictures of Lec's dress

*You look great Laura!


----------



## Lec8504

b00mbaka said:


> Thanks so much lilmissb & lilflobowl! I'm off to see pictures of Lec's dress
> 
> *You look great Laura!




b00m you can see the before and after pics in the Ref thread, it's my pink basic tank dress.  I would post pics here but I don't have it in this comp I think.  Anyways...I had two full bands taken off.  You know how the dress is made up of multiple bands?  Well at the bottom of the dress<usually> each band goes completely around the dress? All the tailor would need to do is take out however number of bands you want taken out and then just sew it back up again to clean out the bottom.  If you turn the dress inside out you can see the multiple seams running horizontally throughout the dress.  I hope this makes sense hehe.  

From what I gather from the tailor, it's usually easier to shorten these dresses versus shorten the strap.  Because a lot of times the strap is made up of more than one bands intertwining with each other, so they would need to unhook each separate bands and that could be a pain.


----------



## Lec8504

laurayuki said:


> So it took me a while but this is what i scored on Hautelook



omg laura you look so beautiful!! I never like the zip front dress but now you are seriously making me kick myself for not getting it.


----------



## Lec8504

oh wait nvm i found it b00m!

before:





after:


----------



## sharloett

Laura: Hawt hawt hawt!!! I never thought it was nice till now!


----------



## Queenie

Thanks everyone!  You all sure know how to make a gal feels good. I am sorry if I look bloated in those pictures. Had a really really great 7 course dinner.

*lilmissb*, you're sharp. It is at Quay's balcony.

I am loving the new modelling pictures!! Pls keep them coming.


----------



## b00mbaka

Thank you so much *Lec*!!! I see what you mean, it does look fairly simple. I'm sure my tailor won't have any trouble with it.

*It looks great in both lengths on you, by the way.


----------



## ahleah712

laurayuki-looking hot!!!!!...I want a zip front one now....


----------



## Lec8504

b00mbaka said:


> Thank you so much *Lec*!!! I see what you mean, it does look fairly simple. I'm sure my tailor won't have any trouble with it.
> 
> *It looks great in both lengths on you, by the way.



No problem and yeah it's pretty simple!  Good luck and remember to post pics of the finish product


----------



## Queenie

My new HL raspberry dress!


----------



## lilflobowl

You look amazing Queenie!!
Man, we're going to have to coordinate our outfits so that we don't have overlaps!


----------



## dreamdoll

*Queenie *- you look fabulous in raspberry!!


----------



## Accessorize*me

Looking so good...*Larayuki, Lec8504* and *Queenie*..!! WOWZAS!!


----------



## sharloett

Queenie - nice nice! Where is this restaurant you're at? 

Lilflobowl - can i get first pick of dress to wear cos i only have one!! and u guys know what i have...haha


----------



## Queenie

*lilflobowl, dreamdoll, Accessorize*me*, thanks! 

*lilflobowl*, and bags! *dreamdoll* and I have the same fushcia Hermes pochette. We prob have the same CL shoes too! LOL!

*sharloett*, this is at Sydney. I have also posted the pictures in my other thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/good-day-mate-445475.html


----------



## dreamdoll

Ah yes my KP twin!  I see you were wearing the black patent VPs with raspberry HL? VP twin too!! lol



Queenie said:


> *lilflobowl, dreamdoll, Accessorize*me*, thanks!
> 
> *lilflobowl*, and bags! *dreamdoll* and I have the same fushcia Hermes pochette. We prob have the same CL shoes too! LOL!
> 
> *sharloett*, this is at Sydney. I have also posted the pictures in my other thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/good-day-mate-445475.html


----------



## sharloett

OMG maybe dreamdoll and queenie should try the twin ensemble ? That'll be kinda cute! hehe


----------



## dreamdoll

LOL


----------



## kashmira

Accessorize*me said:


> *Kashmira*, I hope you get the Ash Ombre dress, it is very pretty!! I'm sure you will rock it!!
> 
> I'm just thinking the shoulder strips may make it hard to alter on top....I would suggest to read through the threads and see if any of the girl's measurements match yours (if you are shy to post your stats), and what size they wear...That's what I did!


 
Thanks Accessorize*me!

Does anyone know if the attached "measurement guide" is accurate and is it correct that you should go up one size? I think that I am a size 6 but does that mean that I should buy size L?
I'll go to Paris this summer and I assume that I should wait until then and try on a few dresses to make sure what size to get and then hold my fingers crossed for that I will be able to find the Ash Ombre dress on Ebay...


----------



## lilmissb

*Queenie* you look awesome in the raspberry!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

Hi Kashmira,
For most styles that run TTS, I believe you might be able to fit into a Medium, anyone please correct me if I'm wrong. HTH! 



kashmira said:


> Thanks Accessorize*me!
> 
> Does anyone know if the attached "measurement guide" is accurate and is it correct that you should go up one size? I think that I am a size 6 but does that mean that I should buy size L?
> I'll go to Paris this summer and I assume that I should wait until then and try on a few dresses to make sure what size to get and then hold my fingers crossed for that I will be able to find the Ash Ombre dress on Ebay...


----------



## lilflobowl

Sharloett, I totally agree! Yes, you may get first dibs; which dress do you have?


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

lilmissb said:


> Hello all! I'm back from my long weekend in the country visiting the parents and I have a lot of catching up to do.
> *
> qp* you're a stunner! No wonder those Japanese girls wanted a pic!!!
> 
> *piggy!!!* where have you been? That dress is awesome on you.
> 
> *Meg* you're too sweet! I do need to loose 5 kgs then I'll be happy. Mainly working off the takeaway over Christmas!!!
> 
> *Queenie* you look amazing! I think I know where you are in that balcony picture as I'm sure I've been there before.
> 
> *lilflo* you look fab in #46!! I'm really starting to like it now....oh dear...
> 
> *melissa* that sucks, sorry to hear you got poisoning! Hope you're better!!!
> 
> *Brasilian* which one did you buy for your 3rd?
> 
> Well, night ladies, must go to bed. Hope everyone had a great Easter weekend!!!


*
lilmissb*, i got the ash dress, sorry don't know which dress number it corresponds to but i will post pics soon 
*
laurayuki*, *Queenie* you guys look great in your new dresses.

*olialm1*, i think you look great in your dress as well, i wouldn't have noticed about the dress being loose around the boob area if you hadn't pointed it out.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Ok, here are pics of my latest purchase (Thanks luxlover! Again...  ) I love love love this dress!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^Hot! Dress twins! That was my 3rd HL too and the first one I actually kept!!! You'll get so much use out of it.


----------



## sharloett

lilflobowl said:


> Sharloett, I totally agree! Yes, you may get first dibs; which dress do you have?



The purple off shoulder


----------



## lilflobowl

Faboo brasilian!

Sharloett, ah! Ok, then I guess I shall wear my strapless ombre... Cos I wore my ash ombre the last time! Hmmm..... Decisions decisions!


----------



## linda83

*Queenie*, you look fabulous in the raspberry dresss. I soo want it!

*Brasilian_Babe*, super hot!! Still jealous of your shoe collection


----------



## olialm1

Lec I'm not sure which dress it is but I'll post pictures of the front later. I only have a picture of the back/side right now 





(I forgot to upload the other)
I'm gonna put it on ebay though, it just doesn't look right! I am getting this one instead, I just ordered it in xxs and I hope that fits my boobs better!





Does anyone have it/like it?


----------



## Accessorize*me

*Brasilian Babe*, can I please have our figure...!! Soooo GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Queenie

Thanks *lilmissb, linda83*, *Brasilian_Babe*. 

*sharloett*, that would be so freaky. LOL.

*Brasilian_Babe*, I wish I look half as good as you! HAWT MUMMY.

*lilflobowl, *I was actually thinking of wearing my ash ombre next. My CL is not black, it's tortise shell.

*olialm1*, I am sorry to hear abt the fitting. Hope the other dress that you'll be getting is right this time.


----------



## dreamdoll

*Queenie*, ah then we're not CL twins


----------



## luxlover

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Ok, here are pics of my latest purchase (Thanks luxlover! Again...  ) I love love love this dress!!!



You look STUNNING!!!


----------



## Lec8504

olialm1 said:


> Lec I'm not sure which dress it is but I'll post pictures of the front later. I only have a picture of the back/side right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I forgot to upload the other)


 
from the back it looks good on you....what size is it? xxs?  Can you upload the front?  And where did you get it from? 

and the dress that you want to get next, it's not really my style but lvpiggy has it i think and it looks really nice on her 

Brasilian_babe: Wow!  You have a crazy nice body!
Queenie: you have one of my fave dress from HL!  Lucky girl!  It looks great on you


----------



## missty4

Wow, I just went through this entire thread and (most) of the part one thread. 

They're such great dresses, ladies, thanks for posting!  I saw them on the hautelook sale but was too afraid to make the jump, and totally missed out. What are the chances that another sale will come again? Is the bay my best bet now?

I'm curious about this dress:





I'm around 5'3" 120 lbs and wear between 0-2. Would an XS be good for this style? 

I'm kinda excited about getting my first HL dress someday, but don't want to botch it up ush:


----------



## Accessorize*me

Accessorize*me said:


> *Brasilian Babe*, can I please have our figure...!! Soooo GORGEOUS!!


 
ARGH!! Re-read and noticed the major typo...I meant "can I please have _YOUR_ figure..."


----------



## olialm1

Lec8504 said:


> from the back it looks good on you....what size is it? xxs?  Can you upload the front?  And where did you get it from?
> 
> and the dress that you want to get next, it's not really my style but lvpiggy has it i think and it looks really nice on her
> 
> Brasilian_babe: Wow!  You have a crazy nice body!
> Queenie: you have one of my fave dress from HL!  Lucky girl!  It looks great on you







I won it on ebay  But it's already back on there! And it's an xs.


----------



## Lec8504

^ what season is that dress from?  anyone know?


----------



## shockboogie

^^What's wrong with the front fit of the dress?


----------



## olialm1

^^ I have no boobs. I could get it altered but I'd rather sell it and get an xxs.


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks everyone!   Glad i can contribute or enable some ppl LOL


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Thanks for the lovely compliments everyone.


----------



## sunkist_baby

*olialm1 *I hope I win your dress! It would be my first HL! The black/white dress looks good! I like it!


----------



## caterpillar

missty4 - i believe lux has that dress. i am guessing you would be an xs and since they don't make it anymore, ebay would be your best bet.


----------



## Megadane

*Olialm1* I've always really liked the dress you are considering!  I've seen a few girls wear it and it looks like a very cute, very versatile piece


----------



## Lec8504

caterpillar said:


> missty4 - i believe lux has that dress. i am guessing you would be an xs and since they don't make it anymore, ebay would be your best bet.


 
i agree, you would most likely be an XS, and the older dresses run a little big anyways so it gives you some leeway    Lux has the white and violet version..I think I've seen the gray and violet one on Gilt one time..you can see her modeling it in the Ref thread.


----------



## pro_shopper

Hi Everyone!

I have recently become a HL lover and I would like to ask a couple of questions....

I'm really interested in a black dress because I figured that it would be more versatile and easier to wear but on the otherhand I love the ombre colors too! (sooo pretty!) Also i'm thinking that aside from going out and clubbing or a dinner or something that maybe I can wear it out during the day with some nice shoes and a bag...

1) For HL dress owners, do you find that you are able to wear the dress out during the day as well? Or is it best for nights out only? Also would you recommend all black or a colored dress?

Also i'm usually a size XXS always in a mackage jackets but the chest is a bit tight...then for bottoms i'm usually a 0/XS/24 size.

2) Woud XS be best for me instead of XXS?

3) Where can I find HL, also is there anywhere that I can get it for sale right now? 

4) Also how long has HL been making the bondage style dress? Do you think that the look will become dated soon?

Please let me know i'm really hoping to get my first piece of HL soon!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^It's bandage, not bondage.


----------



## pro_shopper

laureenthemean said:


> ^^It's bandage, not bondage.


 
^ LOL Opps yeah not the best at spelling sometimes :shame:


----------



## Lec8504

pro_shopper said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I have recently become a HL lover and I would like to ask a couple of questions....
> 
> I'm really interested in a black dress because I figured that it would be more versatile and easier to wear but on the otherhand I love the ombre colors too! (sooo pretty!) Also i'm thinking that aside from going out and clubbing or a dinner or something that maybe I can wear it out during the day with some nice shoes and a bag...
> 
> 1) For HL dress owners, do you find that you are able to wear the dress out during the day as well? Or is it best for nights out only? Also would you recommend all black or a colored dress?
> 
> Also i'm usually a size XXS always in a mackage jackets but the chest is a bit tight...then for bottoms i'm usually a 0/XS/24 size.
> 
> 2) Woud XS be best for me instead of XXS?
> 
> 3) Where can I find HL, also is there anywhere that I can get it for sale right now?
> 
> 4) Also how long has HL been making the bondage style dress? Do you think that the look will become dated soon?
> 
> Please let me know i'm really hoping to get my first piece of HL soon!


 
1. I personally would not wear my HL during the day because it is really skin tight and over the top, but that's just me.  But there are certain dresses that you can layer a cardigan over and might be able to pull it off.   And I would get both black and bright colors and ombre colors: I love bright colored HL, but a LBD is always classic.  You can check out the Ref thread to see all of the different dresses.   

2. Please post your measurements and heigh and weight.  That would make it accurate and easier for us to tell you your usual HL size.  But you most likely would be a XXS.  It also depends on the dress and the season of the dress.  Since the older seasons are slightly more loose than the recent collection.

3. on 4/16, the HL store will be having a 10% off sale on all of the currect collection dresses.  If you are interested then contact P, the resident SA at the San Francisco HL store: preston@luciomontana.com
But if you are looking for older dresses then you can as P to look for you too, usually the Fall 08 dresses are 60% off.  Ebay is a good place too.  Sometimes there are sale at Gilt or Hautelook, just keep checking this thread, since the girls will post information if we find out any recent sales.

4. It's been a while, i think before Herve Leger was their own company and then Max Zaria (forgot the name lol) bought them out.  But if you are worry about it being trendy then just pick a classic color and cut.  Such as the Aveline in black or navy.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

pro_shopper said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I have recently become a HL lover and I would like to ask a couple of questions....
> 
> I'm really interested in a black dress because I figured that it would be more versatile and easier to wear but on the otherhand I love the ombre colors too! (sooo pretty!) Also i'm thinking that aside from going out and clubbing or a dinner or something that maybe I can wear it out during the day with some nice shoes and a bag...
> 
> 1) For HL dress owners, do you find that you are able to wear the dress out during the day as well? Or is it best for nights out only? Also would you recommend all black or a colored dress?
> 
> Also i'm usually a size XXS always in a mackage jackets but the chest is a bit tight...then for bottoms i'm usually a 0/XS/24 size.
> 
> 2) Woud XS be best for me instead of XXS?
> 
> 3) Where can I find HL, also is there anywhere that I can get it for sale right now?
> 
> 4*) Also how long has HL been making the bondage style dress? Do you think that the look will become dated soon?
> *
> Please let me know i'm really hoping to get my first piece of HL soon!



The original Hervé Léger fashion house was founded in 1985 and acquired by BCBG Max Azria Group in 1998.
Herve Leger was big in the 90s, you can youtube it for original fashion shows with all the big supermodels of the 90s
he is still making dresses under a different label, Herve L. Leroux

here is more if you would like to learn about the history
http://www.fragrancex.com/products/_bid_Herve--Leger-am-cid_perfume-am-lid_H__brand_history.html


----------



## luxlover

laureenthemean said:


> ^^It's bandage, not bondage.



yay!! Laureen is posting in here again! I havent seen you in awhile since I've been shying away from the CL threads (too much temptation) hahaha.


----------



## yepitssandra

ahhhhh i LOVE this thread!! 
i have a couple of herve leger dresses myself, I love them! I just can't eat when I'm wearing them haha. I just recently got this black and white one at Bergdorf Goodman (I live in NYC). My friend from Miami wants the same one but when I went back to Bergdorf's, it wasn't there anymore! Does anybody know of a place that sells this same dress?


----------



## klng

^^^ cool dress!  very edgy.


----------



## Accessorize*me

You look fab *yepitssandra*!

This dress is sold recently at NAP:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/39480


----------



## lilflobowl

Yepitssandra, welcome to the thread! You look great in that dress!


----------



## ahleah712

yepitssandra said:


> ahhhhh i LOVE this thread!!
> i have a couple of herve leger dresses myself, I love them! I just can't eat when I'm wearing them haha. I just recently got this black and white one at Bergdorf Goodman (I live in NYC). My friend from Miami wants the same one but when I went back to Bergdorf's, it wasn't there anymore! Does anybody know of a place that sells this same dress?




wow...you look hot!!! and love the dress...how much you got it for?


----------



## Lec8504

yepitssandra said:


> ahhhhh i LOVE this thread!!
> i have a couple of herve leger dresses myself, I love them! I just can't eat when I'm wearing them haha. I just recently got this black and white one at Bergdorf Goodman (I live in NYC). My friend from Miami wants the same one but when I went back to Bergdorf's, it wasn't there anymore! Does anybody know of a place that sells this same dress?



ooo love the sweetheart (?) neckline!


----------



## pro_shopper

Love the dress its gorgeous!


----------



## yepitssandra

ahh thank you guys so much!!

accessorize*me - my friend is forever in your debt!! shes an xsmall too so its perfect 

ahleah712 - i bought it for only $1000 because i had a $500 gift card to Bergdorf's! i felt so lucky


----------



## dreamdoll

^ *yepitssandra* - love the dress on you!


----------



## lilmissb

Looking good *yepitssandra!!!*


----------



## pro_shopper

Thanks Lec8504 and Girlfrommoscow for your responses! 

I'm looking at two different dresses right now...

Here are my measurements 32" bust (DD)
25.5" waist, 32" hip, 35" low hip...according to the HL website that would put me in the XXS or maybe XS range? 

These are the dresses that i'm interested in:
The grey ombre  dress...someone told me that it didn't stretch as much as previous season dresses and that this size should fit me fine:
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/divastylestar/items/Herve_Leger_Ash_Grey_Ombre_Off_Shoulder_Dress_xs

The other style is called the "constructed bust" dress...

I know that the dresses may vary a bit by style so can anyone give a bit more insight on which one would be better?

TIA


----------



## lilflobowl

For the grey ombre I would go with an XS


----------



## pro_shopper

lilflobowl said:


> For the grey ombre I would go with an XS


 
thanks lilflobowl,

I'm also interested in this dress...(the picture was borrowed from the HL reference thread): Can you please let me know which size you would recomend?

Thanks


----------



## caterpillar

^ you prob need an xs in that dress too. it runs small.


----------



## pro_shopper

caterpillar said:


> ^ you prob need an xs in that dress too. it runs small.


 
thanks caterpillar 
:cry: I onlly see this one in size XXS right now...
I guess I will have to keep my eyes open then. So from the sounds of it then I should expect to size up with HL since they run quite small?


----------



## Lec8504

^ no it's just these two dresses in particular are really tight hehe.

You have the same exact taste as me hehe..i have the ash ombre and I'm slightly bigger than you (25.5 waist, 34 bust and 36 hips) and I'm an XS...and I'm also looking for the raspberry dress too, but i'm still not sure if I should go for it yet.


----------



## dreamdoll

*pro_shopper* - the raspberry runs TTS for me (that's the fit on me in the pic)


----------



## caterpillar

pro_shopper not all the dresses run the same. i've tried both the ash and raspberry dress and they run smaller than some other HL dresses. i just based it on your measurements. typically you want to get your 'regular' size (00-0 = xxs, 0-2 = xs, 2-4 = s and so on).


----------



## lilflobowl

Pro_shopper, I'm ard your size (my hips are bigger by a lil) & I'm an XS in both. Actually for all my HLs I fit XS.


----------



## pro_shopper

Lec8504: LOL its always nice to meet someone that has similar taste! So have you decided on the dress yet? Its so hard to choose which one would be great for my first HL dress! I was thinking black but I buy EVERYTHING in black lol plus the bandage is more visible on colored dresses and theres so manuy designs! :S makes my head spin 

dreamdoll: I hope that you don't mind that I borrowed your pic! Do you prefer this dress or a solid color? I also saw one that was solid pink, looked very pretty. Its so hard to decide when you can't see them in person! 

Thanks caterpillar and lilflobowl for the additional sizing advice!

Ladies, do you mind me asking which you would prefer for your first dress? I was thinking:

1) Black-Just a classic style nothing crazy
2) Ash Ombre-the color combo is soo pretty, I love it! I can see this being a versatile piece...I thought that i might be able to wear a cardigan other top and wear this during the day.
3) Rasperry- (pink is my favorite color)
4) Pink-all pink classic style

I would appreciate your input since all you ladies have so much HL knowledge! I'm a newbie,clueless and this is my first time spending so much on a dress so i'm a little nervous too...


----------



## glitterglo

Pro_shopper, the ash ombre and raspberry dresses are both gorgeous and a great investment for a first HL IMO. I don't have either of these yet, but I've got my eyes open!


----------



## melissab

*yepitssandra*you look so gorgeous in that dress!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

pro_shopper, it depends. For me my first dress was something that I fell in love with at first sight. I did get a black HL originally thinking that heck, I should get more bang for my buck by getting something classic but in the end I just wasn't in love with it (the fact that it was a little bit big didn't quite help). 

Get something you love! That's where my vote is.


----------



## laureenthemean

luxlover said:


> yay!! Laureen is posting in here again! I havent seen you in awhile since I've been shying away from the CL threads (too much temptation) hahaha.


Haha, I drop in here from time to time, but I've gained too much weight to squeeze into an HL anymore! ush: My CL collection has been growing, though!


----------



## Accessorize*me

yepitssandra said:


> ahh thank you guys so much!!
> 
> accessorize*me - my friend is forever in your debt!! shes an xsmall too so its perfect
> 
> ahleah712 - i bought it for only $1000 because i had a $500 gift card to Bergdorf's! i felt so lucky


 
Glad I could help...!


----------



## javaboo

Hi Everyone! How is everyone doing? I haven't been here for a while.


----------



## gemibebe

Wow, I have been away for a while and the new thread is growing so fast!!!  Our original thread was closed due to its length?  We definitely NEED our own subforum!

Great to see so many new HL addicts and everyone looks gorgeous in their HLs!

I did drop in from time to time, but my focus has been mostly on CLs these days  and I haven't bought any HLs for some time: I yet to wear all the existing ones too.

But with my fav dresses of SS09 hit the store, I'll probably get look 8 and 9 very soon (already pre-ordered beginning of the year)!  Also I scored the Rihanna skirt from the annasand.com sale at the last minute (that was during my trip to France)!   That skirt is one of my fav HLs!  I'll also have my "custom-made" strapless ombre dress with straps added as I can't do strapless style.  This has been a project since end of last year and finally it's done!  I'm so excited!!!

As there are quite some new HLs coming, I'll be updating the HL 09 thread...


----------



## pro_shopper

thanks glitterglo and lilflobowl!

I love them both! Initially it was definetly the ombre that caught my eye! I tend to get everything in black lol! I will let you ladies know what I decide on once I get it! I also have a wedding to go to next month so it will be the perfect opportunity to wear a HL dress!


----------



## javaboo

I think the ombre is going to look perfect at the wedding. Its one of my favs cuz it really makes you look slim and holds everything in!


----------



## lilflobowl

Welcome back javaboo!


----------



## dreamdoll

WB javaboo!


----------



## ahleah712

pro_shopper said:


> Lec8504: LOL its always nice to meet someone that has similar taste! So have you decided on the dress yet? Its so hard to choose which one would be great for my first HL dress! I was thinking black but I buy EVERYTHING in black lol plus the bandage is more visible on colored dresses and theres so manuy designs! :S makes my head spin
> 
> dreamdoll: I hope that you don't mind that I borrowed your pic! Do you prefer this dress or a solid color? I also saw one that was solid pink, looked very pretty. Its so hard to decide when you can't see them in person!
> 
> Thanks caterpillar and lilflobowl for the additional sizing advice!
> 
> Ladies, do you mind me asking which you would prefer for your first dress? I was thinking:
> 
> 1) Black-Just a classic style nothing crazy
> 2) Ash Ombre-the color combo is soo pretty, I love it! I can see this being a versatile piece...I thought that i might be able to wear a cardigan other top and wear this during the day.
> 3) Rasperry- (pink is my favorite color)
> 4) Pink-all pink classic style
> 
> I would appreciate your input since all you ladies have so much HL knowledge! I'm a newbie,clueless and this is my first time spending so much on a dress so i'm a little nervous too...



Hello, 

trust me , you won't settle with just one...hahaha...I say get the ash ombre first...I love that dress and kicking myself because I passed over it when Mr. P offered to find one for me..:cry:...in in no time you will want another already...hahahaha lol.  I ended up getting a basic black one to have that as my LBD for my third and that one comes in pink...check the reference thread and you will see it on Lec.


----------



## ahleah712

welcome back *java *and *gemibebe*, so lucky you were able to get something from the annasand site...


----------



## yepitssandra

I'm about to get this ombre dress: 

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml;jsessionid=NCQ2T2DODIGHQCQAAKLRPVI?itemId=prod40540002&parentId=cat302837&masterId=cat234606&index=5&cmCat=cat000000cat230300cat231003cat234606cat302837

if i am an xs in my other strapless HL, would i be an xs here too?


----------



## ahleah712

^^^ooooo....I like that dress, but BF don't like me wearing one shoulder....havn't tried this style so can't advise...maybe other girls can...


----------



## Lec8504

gemibebe said:


> Wow, I have been away for a while and the new thread is growing so fast!!!  Our original thread was closed due to its length?  We definitely NEED our own subforum!
> 
> Great to see so many new HL addicts and everyone looks gorgeous in their HLs!
> 
> I did drop in from time to time, but my focus has been mostly on CLs these days  and I haven't bought any HLs for some time: I yet to wear all the existing ones too.
> 
> But with my fav dresses of SS09 hit the store, I'll probably get look 8 and 9 very soon (already pre-ordered beginning of the year)!  Also I scored the Rihanna skirt from the annasand.com sale at the last minute (that was during my trip to France)!   That skirt is one of my fav HLs!  I'll also have my "custom-made" strapless ombre dress with straps added as I can't do strapless style.  This has been a project since end of last year and finally it's done!  I'm so excited!!!
> 
> As there are quite some new HLs coming, I'll be updating the HL 09 thread...



congrats!  And I can't wait to see pics


----------



## missty4

*caterpillar, lec8504* - thanks for the tip. I got the XXS since it mentioned on the site I got it from that XXS is a 0-2, and XS is a 2-4, before I read the comments (yikes, I hope it fits since it's an older dress style). ush:


----------



## caterpillar

so does anyone know (for sure) if the swimsuits are swimable or not? i keep on hearing conflicting info...


----------



## lilflobowl

The last I heard is that they are...


----------



## dreamdoll

They are really gorgeous aren't they!


----------



## shockboogie

I've heard from 3 different SAs that the swimsuits are not meant for water.... just for "display" and walking around in a yacht or the beach but not for swimming since they use the same material. I don't think they would lie to me since they know if it was meant for swimming, they would make a sale off me. They look so hot though.... I wish they can be used in water...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yup, that's what the SAs told me too.  "We have lots of great swimsuits this season!  Well, not really swimsuits b/c you can't wear them in the water."


----------



## Shopalicious

I want the swimsuits too .. too bad they can't get wet.. !! Btw.. I finally got my Fall dresses in  !! I am sooo happy!!


----------



## luxlover

^^ i still dont understand this....

all fabric can get wet from water as far as i know? why cant the swimsuits get wet?...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Maybe they can, it's just not recommended?


----------



## lilflobowl

so weird. maybe the chlorine in the water or the salt in sea water would kill the material.

ah well, what funny tan-lines they would leave though.


----------



## Lec8504

they're cut but I totally agree about the tan lines lol.

I also like the tops much better than the bottoms..some of their bottoms look like granny panties or something, at least based on the pics.


----------



## missty4

missty4 said:


> *caterpillar, lec8504* - thanks for the tip. I got the XXS since it mentioned on the site I got it from that XXS is a 0-2, and XS is a 2-4, before I read the comments (yikes, I hope it fits since it's an older dress style). ush:



Dude, I talked to the SA and he mentioned an XXS is tiiiny and won't work if I have a chest (34B). Ack, boob poppage anyone?


----------



## caterpillar

^^ the xxs is tiny, hopefully you can sell or exchange if it's too small...

too bad about the swimsuits! seriously.. what's the point of a swimsuit you can't swim in???


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Haha, the SA said, "Well, you can lay out on the beach and look good!"


----------



## dreamdoll

Totally glamourous! But they're priced pretty high for swim wear too...


----------



## pro_shopper

Does anyone here own the long version of the HL dresses? I'm just thinking that it wouldn't be as "easy" to wear as a short one since it would look "dressier'.

They are very pretty  and I saw only a *few* pictures of the long version in the reference thread. Whats everyone's opnion on them?


----------



## roussel

Sorry for the late pics, I have been on vacation for almost 2 weeks and still suffering from this stubborn cold. Here are pics of my 2nd and 3rd HL.

Black with sequined neckline.  The S fits me well.










Like a terracotta color, with twisted straps.  I got the M (last one) but I think I could fit a S, since this is a bit loose.  I think I can get this altered in the back side along the zipper all the way down.  Anyone got that alteration done?


----------



## callmelulu

roussel you look gorgeous!  i am a huge fan of the non-mini HLs ( i have issues with my knees..) and you totally rock both of those dresses!


----------



## roussel

^ Thanks callmelulu, me too I also like them almost to my knees, because I have big hips... hee hee


----------



## klng

*roussel:*  You look amazing in both, especially the LBD!


----------



## lilmissb

*roussel* you look amazing! Love the black one on you the most!!!


----------



## melissab

Rous!! you foxy momma!!! I love your new dresses!!!


----------



## Megadane

*Roussel* you look stunning in all of them!


----------



## dreamdoll

*Roussel* - you look amazing!!! Love you in the black!!


----------



## roussel

Thanks klng, megadane, dreamdoll, melissa, lilmissb!


----------



## lilflobowl

*roussel*! fantastic buys & you look totally faboooooooo!!!
I'm pretty sure you shouldn't have any problems getting the terracotta dress altered if the bands aren't too complicated.


----------



## Onederland

alllright, i know it's been forever and day, but my sister finally had her prom last night and here's a pic of the dress.







also, about the whole swimsuit thing...

well, i learned while studying at Parsons, that 85% of the swimsuits on the market are not actually made or designed for swimming. CAN they get wet? yes. but is it designed for that? no.


----------



## lilmissb

^Wow! Looks great!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Roussel you look great, esp the black one!! Onederland, the black and white dress rocks!

I wish I had gotten the black one now!!


----------



## dreamdoll

*Onederland*, I love that dress! Kinda regreting I let it out of my shopping bag!


----------



## Accessorize*me

*roussel*, *onederland*, you gals look FABULOUS!!


----------



## ahleah712

looking fab* roussel* and *onederland*


----------



## shockboogie

*Roussel *-  Love the new purchases! You look hot!!!

*Onederland *- Like *dreamdoll*, you make me regret not purchasing it from Gilt! Stunning!


----------



## tresjoliex

Onederland said:


> alllright, i know it's been forever and day, but my sister finally had her prom last night and here's a pic of the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, about the whole swimsuit thing...
> 
> well, i learned while studying at Parsons, that 85% of the swimsuits on the market are not actually made or designed for swimming. CAN they get wet? yes. but is it designed for that? no.


 
I love it!


----------



## roussel

Thanks shockboogie, ahleah, accessorizeme, sammyjoe, lilflobowl!!!  

Onederland, that tube dress looks so hot!


----------



## lilflobowl

man... does anyone notice this thread has gone a bit flat since there aren't any sales?


----------



## bubblevita

hello everyone! I have been following the HL thread for a while now and all your fab pictures had convinced me that I need one too! I was wondering if you could help me out on the sizing for the following dresses, do they run TTS? From reading the old thread, I got the sense that I should size down, but in this thread, there are more suggesstions to stay TTS since the newer dresses don't stretch as much? Should I size down in the first dress since it's from 2008 resort and go for my true size for the one shoulder? TIA for your help!


----------



## olialm1

^^ I think you could size down in the 08 resort dress.


----------



## cjones99

Canadians!

Does anyone know if Holts Last Call sells any herve leger dresses?

Or evening if they carry evening wear?


----------



## lilwickitwitch

bubblevita said:


> hello everyone! I have been following the HL thread for a while now and all your fab pictures had convinced me that I need one too! I was wondering if you could help me out on the sizing for the following dresses, do they run TTS? From reading the old thread, I got the sense that I should size down, but in this thread, there are more suggesstions to stay TTS since the newer dresses don't stretch as much? Should I size down in the first dress since it's from 2008 resort and go for my true size for the one shoulder? TIA for your help!



oooh I want the grey one shouldered dress! =]


----------



## luxlover

lilflobowl said:


> man... does anyone notice this thread has gone a bit flat since there aren't any sales?



haha i've noticed this too. whenever theres a sale, we all go crazy .


----------



## sharloett

I totally agree...I need to see more HL in action so I can drool over them!


----------



## cupcake_flake

They do carry evening wear (lots of it), but I've never seen an HL dress in Holt's Last Call.. or even HR themselves. Has anyone else?




cjones99 said:


> Canadians!
> 
> Does anyone know if Holts Last Call sells any herve leger dresses?
> 
> Or evening if they carry evening wear?


----------



## emma4646

*Onederland*:beautiful dress indeed. I just ordered my 1st HL dress(grey ombre) in XS after reading all the sizing tips on this thread.


----------



## dreamdoll

Congrats *emma*!! Can't wait to see modelling pics!


----------



## emma4646

Thanks *dreamdoll*! I don't live in the US so don't have access to all the amazing department store sales...:cry:I hope that HL will not be another downward slope like Hermes.


----------



## olialm1

a tpfer didn't win my dress


----------



## dreamdoll

emma4646 said:


> Thanks *dreamdoll*! I don't live in the US so don't have access to all the amazing department store sales...:cry:I hope that HL will not be another downward slope like Hermes.


 
Ooh it's a slippery one too


----------



## lilflobowl

olialm1, that's ok, as long as someone got it.. (btw, better not post about your auctions here just in case...)


----------



## pro_shopper

cupcake_flake said:


> They do carry evening wear (lots of it), but I've never seen an HL dress in Holt's Last Call.. or even HR themselves. Has anyone else?


 Can I please ask where is holts last call??? I have never ever heard of it


----------



## pro_shopper

HL Experts!

I am eyeing this HL dress that VB is wearing, the purple and grey one (third dress from the left). I was wondering if you could provide me with some info in regards to sizing? TTS or size up?

Thanks so much!


----------



## olialm1

haha probably not lil... swankymama might come edit my post!


----------



## HerveLegerSA

Ladies, long time no see.  lets move on to the resort and spring collection.  This forum needs colors.


----------



## melissab

pro_shopper said:


> Can I please ask where is holts last call??? I have never ever heard of it


its at vaughn mills


----------



## melissab

^^ Hello Preston! How are you tonight!?


----------



## HerveLegerSA

mellissab, I am doing ok.  Thanks.  Do you have any dream dress from resort and spring collection?  

Same question applies to all the girls at this Forum.  Question of the DAY.

Then I can give you girls some fashion tips according to the selected dress........lol


----------



## melissab

I love the basic tank dress.. I know i'm boring.... but I also love the royal blue strapless!


----------



## Lec8504

melissa- the basic tank isn't boring if you get it in a fun color   They even have it in yellow if hot pink isn't your style heheh.  

P- you know what I want...lol sigh.  I even like that green halter that I tried on too....I can't believe that two of the dress that I really like from Resort are two colors that I thought would never work for my skin tone before (Coral and Green) lol


----------



## lilmissb

^You tried one  a green one? Like the one on Jenna Dewan green one?


----------



## Lec8504

The green one that I tried on is this one (and yes it is the same dress that I said in the other thread that I hated the color...lol)







surprisingly the green is really flattering imo..and the dress is really really short...lol i like it


----------



## lilmissb

^Ooh, TTS? How much? I actually quite like it. Did it look much like the bow halter?


----------



## Lec8504

Yeah it's TTS I would say, but all of the resort dresses I notice are made of thinner material so I could easily zip it up myself, versus the fall dresses where I usually need help lol.

It's somewhat like the bow halter, but it's a lot shorter than the bow halter.  About 2 bands shorter I would say.  It's a really mini dress..and that's just on me who is like around 5'5.  I can't imagine how it'll look on a girl who's a lot taller lol.


----------



## HerveLegerSA

Lec8504 said:


> The green one that I tried on is this one (and yes it is the same dress that I said in the other thread that I hated the color...lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surprisingly the green is really flattering imo..and the dress is really really short...lol i like it


*Lec*, I like the coral dress and the green dress on you too.  Amazing colors on you too.  For these 2 dresses, i would recommend a bald look. A pair of yellowish CL very prive + orange chanel bag with gold hardware for the coral dress should be breathe taking.  Whereas the green dress, reuse the same pair of CL shoes + HL yellow hard case clutch should be fun.

Who's next?


----------



## sunkist_baby

oooh look what i found 
http://www.gilt.com/s/personaloffers/product/8383361


----------



## Lec8504

ooo good find 

I've never seen that dress before...it's....egh.  It doesn't look like it would be flattering though...I mean that model must be really tall and thin and it doesn't do anything for her...lumps and stuff :/  How come this one doesn't have the bandages?


----------



## Lec8504

lilmissb said:


> ^Ooh, TTS? How much? I actually quite like it. Did it look much like the bow halter?



oh i forgot..it's around $1000 I think, I didn't really look at the price that much..but it's around there.  If it goes on sale then it would be an awesome price! hehe


----------



## sunkist_baby

Lec8504 said:


> ooo good find
> 
> I've never seen that dress before...it's....egh. It doesn't look like it would be flattering though...I mean that model must be really tall and thin and it doesn't do anything for her...lumps and stuff :/ How come this one doesn't have the bandages?


 
I have to agree - great price but the dress looks plain.. Ok, got another one for ya! Now this one is niceee
http://www.gilt.com/s/personaloffers/product/8390260


----------



## lilmissb

^I like that one! Lux has it.


----------



## Lec8504

sunkist_baby said:


> I have to agree - great price but the dress looks plain.. Ok, got another one for ya! Now this one is niceee
> http://www.gilt.com/s/personaloffers/product/8390260



oooo omg the purple one is back on!

Ahleah where are you?!  It's in your size too!


----------



## sunkist_baby

lilmissb said:


> ^I like that one! Lux has it.


 
I need to win the lotto... *sigh* No CL's for a while...but on the bright side, my first HL is on the way!


----------



## sunkist_baby

Lec8504 said:


> oooo omg the purple one is back on!
> 
> Ahleah where are you?! It's in your size too!


 
Dont forget the $10 off coupon from instyle!


----------



## melissab

where do you guys find these personal offers from Gilt? I am a member but I never see these.


----------



## lilflobowl

melissab, i think it's from the previous HL sale that Gilt had. You have to be on the waitlist or something before it'll pop up.


----------



## glitterglo

That purple dress from Gilt keeps tempting me...must resist!!!


----------



## shockboogie

^^I shouldn't have seen that deal on Gilt.... eh... I bought it...but then canceled it after 5 mins... just because I realized I have 2 purple/plum already and need a lime green or hot pink HL... argh... if only  I had a money tree... haha!


----------



## roussel

Is that purple dress TTS?  Shock what size are you?


----------



## lilflobowl

roussel, it apparently runs slightly larger so i think you can size down on it!


----------



## roussel

Thanks lilflobowl, so I should get a S then, since I wear a M in the teal/black one-shoulder?


----------



## shockboogie

^^Oh, I ordered and canceled an XS since that's my HL size but if it does run large, then I would be an XXS I guess. We have to ask luxlover!


----------



## lilflobowl

that's what I heard! compared to pre-fall08, fall08 sizes ran smaller... I hope I heard correctly!


----------



## roussel

I really like that purple dress...  that's the same one VB wore?  Calling luxlover... what size are you in this dress?


----------



## missty4

The black and white version is available too (in XXS and XS)

http://www.gilt.com/s/personaloffers/product/8383366

I already ordered it yesterday but it's too late to exchange for the purple, huh? Does that mean I have to wait for it to ship, return, receive credit, then try to get the purple one? Aww.. I hope it'll still be there. ush:


----------



## lilflobowl

i think VB's was silver & gray?


----------



## dreamdoll

I heard the dress runs large...better to size down!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

everyone looks great! these dresses are hot!


----------



## madamelizaking

Hi girls! I just purchased a HL for my stepmom and had a quick question...
The tags that came on it are white not black... do some styles come that way? It isn't a bandage dress...

tag attatched for reference

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## olialm1

purple/white one available too 
http://www.gilt.com/s/personaloffers/product/8390260


----------



## luxlover

the purple dress does run big. you ladies can definitely size down on it if you need to.


----------



## sunkist_baby

shockboogie said:


> ^^I shouldn't have seen that deal on Gilt.... eh... I bought it...but then canceled it after 5 mins... just because I realized I have 2 purple/plum already and need a lime green or hot pink HL... argh... if only I had a money tree... haha!


 
Hahaha a money tree would be nice.. I've always dreamt about a multiplying wallet..every bill you put it multiplies when you open it back up...


----------



## roussel

^ Me too, I am tempted to buy this dress but I am trying to justify the purchase if I really need another one.  I should be saving...  I want a CC that has no spending limit and I won't have to pay!


----------



## pro_shopper

olialm1 said:


> purple/white one available too
> http://www.gilt.com/s/personaloffers/product/8390260


 
^Ok so to clarify, I should size down for this purple/white dress and also is gilt.com only available for the US? :cry: this is such a great price!


----------



## sunkist_baby

^ yea! That's another thing I've always wanted..a no-limit credit card that you don't have to pay!  
What if you sell something? That way you won't fee bad about buying another dress! LOL


----------



## javaboo

Hi guys! I'm back again. I had the black/white version and have to say xxs was still ok for me since it was the smallest size. I think the biggest difference was between the xs and small (my friend order that one) because the small looks like a medium. The dress is super stretchy so if you think its safer to size down you can if you want. I would recommend that for the people wearing a small though.
*
Mr.P*: A little birdie told me you have some new spring stuff in.


----------



## lilmissb

sunkist_baby said:


> I need to win the lotto... *sigh* No CL's for a while...but on the bright side, my first HL is on the way!


 
Oohhh! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## ahleah712

OMG!!! I just ordered the dress on Gilt!!!


----------



## ahleah712

BF is mad because I said no more dresses...and I'm suppose to get my first CLs this weekend...gotta postpone that now...


----------



## Lec8504

ahleah712 said:


> BF is mad because I said no more dresses...and I'm suppose to get my first CLs this weekend...gotta postpone that now...


 
heheh yay congrats!


----------



## Lec8504

javaboo said:


> Hi guys! I'm back again. I had the black/white version and have to say xxs was still ok for me since it was the smallest size. I think the biggest difference was between the xs and small (my friend order that one) because the small looks like a medium. The dress is super stretchy so if you think its safer to size down you can if you want. I would recommend that for the people wearing a small though.
> 
> *Mr.P*: A little birdie told me you have some new spring stuff in.


 
P- when do you have those two Spring 09 dresses that I showed you?


----------



## lilmissb

Yay! Which one? The black or purple?


----------



## ahleah712

the purple


----------



## lilmissb

^Nice! I wish I had the money to get the black one.


----------



## ahleah712

^^ I don't really have money neither...I'm using money I'm saving for Hawaii...so hopefully I won't see anything I like there...


----------



## dreamdoll

*ahleah* - Congrats! can't wait to see modelling pics


----------



## ahleah712

thanks...I'll post pics as soon as I get it....so excited I got the purple/white one...I didn't think it will ever become available again on GILT so I was about to buy the black/white one last week when it became available..good thing I waited...


----------



## HerveLegerSA

Javaboo, told you Its spring in SF........


----------



## tresjoliex

http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1/2009/04/leger-cyrus/miley-cyrus-herve-leger-15.jpg

Where can I find this dress?


----------



## Maryanne007

I just bought this dress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 from the gilt personal offers for $211 total (had some gilt credits).  Do you think thats a good deal?  Does anyone own this?  would love to see what it looks like on a person!  Thanks!!


----------



## olialm1

^^ I'm not a huge fan of that dress but I've seen it on ebay a lot. I think the right person could pull it off though


----------



## Maryanne007

^^ was wondering about the sizing too.  I got a small. I have another HL dress in a xxs but its too tight and I've never worn it because of that...  Gilt said to size up for this one, I hope they are right.


----------



## Lec8504

tresjoliex said:


> http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1/2009/04/leger-cyrus/miley-cyrus-herve-leger-15.jpg
> 
> Where can I find this dress?



not out yet i think...it's a fall 09 dress...the spring dresses are barely coming into the stores.


----------



## olialm1

Maryanne007 said:


> ^^ was wondering about the sizing too.  I got a small. I have another HL dress in a xxs but its too tight and I've never worn it because of that...  Gilt said to size up for this one, I hope they are right.




Opposite. Girls in the thread on here said to size down, eek.


----------



## queenp1n

http://www.gilt.com/s/personaloffers/product/8383363

this one is up too


----------



## bubblevita

^ ahh that's the one I want. I think I'm an XXS, will the XS in this one be too big or you think I can get away with it? I don't like too skin tight stuff anyway but I don't want it to be bulging up, either.


----------



## glitterglo

Bubblevita, what are your measurements?  I have that dress in an XS and the ivory halter dress in an XXS and they both fit, just the XXS is a big snugger.


----------



## bubblevita

^ I don't really know my measurements but I'm 5'4" and 100 pounds, wear size 24 jeans? Do you think the XS would be okay?

oh I have small boobs, too. 34 barely a B cup


----------



## Lec8504

bubblevita said:


> ^ I don't really know my measurements but I'm 5'4" and 100 pounds, wear size 24 jeans? Do you think the XS would be okay?
> 
> oh I have small boobs, too. 34 barely a B cup


 
ooo you are def a XXS.  

And the older dresses run a bit big..so iono if you can fit into a XS.  You might be able to tailor it though if you want the dress that bag.  Because I'm like around 5'5 and 116ish...and I fit a XS and sometimes the XS are a bit loose on me.


----------



## Maryanne007

olialm1 said:


> Opposite. Girls in the thread on here said to size down, eek.


 
hm I thought that was for a different dress?  the purple and white?  since its not bandagey, maybe not skin tight will be ok....  scared!


----------



## bubblevita

Lec8504 said:


> ooo you are def a XXS.
> 
> And the older dresses run a bit big..so iono if you can fit into a XS. You might be able to tailor it though if you want the dress that bag. Because I'm like around 5'5 and 116ish...and I fit a XS and sometimes the XS are a bit loose on me.


Thanks for the response. I put myself on the waitlist for an XXS. hopefully one would turn up.


----------



## Lec8504

Maryanne007 said:


> hm I thought that was for a different dress? the purple and white? since its not bandagey, maybe not skin tight will be ok.... scared!


 
well almost all of the older season dress before fall08 run slightly big.


----------



## ahleah712

queenp1n said:


> http://www.gilt.com/s/personaloffers/product/8383363
> 
> this one is up too



ugh...why all of a sudden all these dresses turn up at GILT?  I like this dress also....but not that much to buy 2 dresses within 3 days....lol


----------



## ahleah712

bubblevita said:


> ^ I don't really know my measurements but I'm 5'4" and 100 pounds, wear size 24 jeans? Do you think the XS would be okay?
> 
> oh I have small boobs, too. 34 barely a B cup



like Lec said...you're totally a xxs....


----------



## ahleah712

Maryanne007 said:


> I just bought this dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the gilt personal offers for $211 total (had some gilt credits).  Do you think thats a good deal?  Does anyone own this?  would love to see what it looks like on a person!  Thanks!!




$211 is an awesome deal for some HLs....congrats on your purchase....


----------



## ahleah712

Sorry girls for being so chatty tonight...I just downed 3 jeager(spelling) bombs.....lol


----------



## lilmissb

^LOL ahleah! I love jaeger bombs! They are so nice. Maybe cos I love red bull?


----------



## lilflobowl

whoa! jaeger bombs are crazy sh*t & to drink 3 of them...!


----------



## Lec8504

lol ahleah...

and drats!  The burgundy and black dress that lvpiggy has was listed on ebay a while ago...and now bidding is going up pretty high...and it still has a couple of days left! BAHHHHH 

oh well..save up for my resort dresses time..


----------



## ahleah712

lilflobowl said:


> whoa! jaeger bombs are crazy sh*t & to drink 3 of them...!




hahaha.....my buzz is going away...I need more!!! lmao!!!!


----------



## ahleah712

lilmissb said:


> ^LOL ahleah! I love jaeger bombs! They are so nice. Maybe cos I love red bull?



I didn't have red bull so I drank with rockstar!!! was pretty decent...


----------



## lilflobowl

oh no, ahleah's on a roll! but she still has enough self-restraint to not buy 2 dresses in 3 days. muahahahha

& btw, if you drank them with red bull you wouldn't be getting any snoozes!


----------



## ahleah712

lilflobowl said:


> oh no, ahleah's on a roll! but she still has enough self-restraint to not buy 2 dresses in 3 days. muahahahha
> 
> & btw, if you drank them with red bull you wouldn't be getting any snoozes!



lol......I am on a roll...I usually don't drink jaeger...I'm a cognac drinker...but I've been really tired this whole week, and have been knocking out right when I get home these past few days....I am feeling a bit more awake!!!! hahaha


----------



## ahleah712

anyways...back to HL
*Lec*-piggy has a listing for the burgundy/black dress? and you're trying to get it?


----------



## lilflobowl

^ um, i think Lec meant that there's a burgundy/black dress that piggy has that another seller has put up on ebay..


----------



## ahleah712

oh okie


----------



## Lec8504

lilflobowl said:


> ^ um, i think Lec meant that there's a burgundy/black dress that piggy has that another seller has put up on ebay..



yeah heh 

I've always liked that dress..oh well..it's a sign for me to move onto spring and resort.   Has anyone else tried on any of the new dresses?

dude ahleah iono how you do it...the last time i had jaeger bomb with you guys..i had like 2...and i was gone haha


----------



## lilmissb

LOL at all you ladies!!! I can drink spirits but if you give me wine or champagne I'm gone in half a glass. 

Oh and yes moving onto resort and spring might be good. There will always be people selling older stuff on the bay.


----------



## Lec8504

yeah..i LOVE wine but it makes me so sleepy after wards!


----------



## lilflobowl

Champagne is my best friend! It's a happy drink! But on an empty stomach wreaks total havoc.


----------



## lilmissb

^ITA! But it's soooo good!


----------



## lilflobowl

Yes! Darnit, now you've got me imaginig champagne bubbles trickling down my throat at a good party & me in one of my HLs!


----------



## lilmissb

^Sowwy!!! :cry: Well go out then!


----------



## dreamdoll

Lol all this talk about lovely champpy!


----------



## janeatte

Hi, I'm really excited about buying my first Herve Leger dress, but I'm not sure what size to get.  I've tried to do some research, but can't come up with an answer.  Here's the dress I want:
http://i14.ebayimg.com/04/i/001/40/1f/a2b2_1.JPG
I am a size 26 usually (sometimes 27) in True Religion, Sevens, etc.  I am 5'5 and 120 lbs.


----------



## olialm1

^I'm a 25 in TR and Sevens and an XXS in HL.  I think you could do an XS.


----------



## tresjoliex

What size would I be?

I don't want it to loook too small on me either.

I'm 5'7.5" and 120 pounds. Usually 2-4.


----------



## linda83

^^ I'm 5'7.5" as well! That half inch counts... Also around 120 pounds, and I wear an XS. I think you're also an XS... but of course it depends on the dress.


----------



## oscarcat729

Ok so this is 100% off topic but...
Do any of y'all think Herve Leger reminds you of Heath Ledger? That's always what I think about when I see this thread.... carry on


----------



## tresjoliex

I don't think this dress suits her:


----------



## roussel

I had an event tonight and got to wear my red HL...


----------



## lilmissb

^Pretty! I like it.


----------



## Lec8504

janeatte said:


> Hi, I'm really excited about buying my first Herve Leger dress, but I'm not sure what size to get.  I've tried to do some research, but can't come up with an answer.  Here's the dress I want:
> http://i14.ebayimg.com/04/i/001/40/1f/a2b2_1.JPG
> I am a size 26 usually (sometimes 27) in True Religion, Sevens, etc.  I am 5'5 and 120 lbs.



both ahleah and I have this dress.   I am usually a 25-26 in True Religions and Sevens and I am usually a XS.  I would say for this particular dress I would stick with a XS for you. 

The bottom part is really fitted (tight), so much so that both ahleah and I sized up for this dress (I got an S).  The problem is that the top is pretty loose unless you are really busty (like a big C +).  So if I could do it over again, I would've gotten my true size in this dress.  You should stick with ur true size, which I think is an XS.  HTH.

edit- looking good roussel!


----------



## dreamdoll

*roussel *- looking fab!


----------



## janeatte

Lec8504 said:


> both ahleah and I have this dress.   I am usually a 25-26 in True Religions and Sevens and I am usually a XS.  I would say for this particular dress I would stick with a XS for you.
> 
> The bottom part is really fitted (tight), so much so that both ahleah and I sized up for this dress (I got an S).  The problem is that the top is pretty loose unless you are really busty (like a big C +).  So if I could do it over again, I would've gotten my true size in this dress.  You should stick with ur true size, which I think is an XS.  HTH.
> 
> edit- looking good roussel!



Thank you!  I am usually a 32B (but lately at Target, I've been buying 34B bras).  So, yah I think XS would be good for me.  Is the bottom so tight, it is hard to walk?  Also, do you know if this dress comes in other colors besides purple?  If I get the XS and it is too small would you consider trading?


----------



## ahleah712

ITA...it was my first HL and I sized up...if I could do it again I would also stayed TTS..I'm usually a S and got a M...I also lost about 10 lbs since I got the dress and plan on loosing about 5 more...so a S would be perfect...but like *Lec* said the bottom is tight and the top is loose.



Lec8504 said:


> both ahleah and I have this dress.   I am usually a 25-26 in True Religions and Sevens and I am usually a XS.  I would say for this particular dress I would stick with a XS for you.
> 
> The bottom part is really fitted (tight), so much so that both ahleah and I sized up for this dress (I got an S).  The problem is that the top is pretty loose unless you are really busty (like a big C +).  So if I could do it over again, I would've gotten my true size in this dress.  You should stick with ur true size, which I think is an XS.  HTH.
> 
> edit- looking good roussel!


----------



## ahleah712

*roussel*- looking hot.... you hot mama


----------



## roussel

Thanks lilmissb, lec, dreamdoll, ahleah!  I can't wait to wear HL every chance I get.


----------



## laurayuki

roussel. looking hot! i love that red number!


----------



## Lec8504

janeatte said:


> Thank you!  I am usually a 32B (but lately at Target, I've been buying 34B bras).  So, yah I think XS would be good for me.  Is the bottom so tight, it is hard to walk?  Also, do you know if this dress comes in other colors besides purple?  If I get the XS and it is too small would you consider trading?



well the more you wear it, it should stretch a little.  When I tried on the XS it was hard to zip up where my hips were at, that was why I didn't get it.  And I was also new to HL so I wasn't comfortable with it being skin tight.  Also I was in between sizes in the beginning I think, but I lost a bit of winter weight since then, so that's why now I think a XS would fit me best.  But I think if you are a true XS then a XS should fit you fine.    It shouldn't be so tight that you can't walk in hehe.  And I don't think it came in any other color, but there's dresses out there with a similar style and different color though.  

And I got my dress tailored (the straps since the top part was really loose), so I'm happy with it now...thanks for the offer though


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

roussel you look great!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

gorgeous roussel!

man, I'm waiting for the spring09 dresses to go on sale... although I really shouldn't 'cos I haven't worn two of my dresses yet!


----------



## roussel

Thanks Laura, Brasilian_Babe, Lilflobowl!  Me, too I am waiting for the resort and spring dresses to go on sale.


----------



## emma4646

Hello everyone,I received my 1st HL dress today(ash ombre in XS:beautiful) but it's too tight on me,especially around the ribcage.It's not comfortable.:cry:.I'm 5'2,100lbs,a B cup.I read this thread to decide on the size...I noticed from reading previous posts that some ladies who weigh around 120lbs can wear an XS.

I'm really sad to return the dress,especially since they don't have a bigger size.


----------



## javaboo

emma4646 said:


> Hello everyone,I received my 1st HL dress today(ash ombre in XS:beautiful) but it's too tight on me,especially around the ribcage.It's not comfortable.:cry:.I'm 5'2,100lbs,a B cup.I read this thread to decide on the size...I noticed from reading previous posts that some ladies who weigh around 120lbs can wear an XS.
> 
> I'm really sad to return the dress,especially since they don't have a bigger size.



*Emma*: I think you are probably a xs but I have tried several of these dresses and found that each one is different. The fabric on some do now stretch as much as the others. I am around your size and was able to wear an xxs. Their QA for this style was pretty poor.


----------



## olialm1

emma4646 said:


> Hello everyone,I received my 1st HL dress today(ash ombre in XS:beautiful) but it's too tight on me,especially around the ribcage.It's not comfortable.:cry:.I'm 5'2,100lbs,a B cup.I read this thread to decide on the size...I noticed from reading previous posts that some ladies who weigh around 120lbs can wear an XS.
> 
> I'm really sad to return the dress,especially since they don't have a bigger size.



I had the same issue but with the purple off the shoulder dress. I'm 5'2 and 115 pounds and got an xxs. I could have dealt with it and worn it but I just decided that it was too tight around the ribs.


----------



## Lec8504

emma4646 said:


> Hello everyone,I received my 1st HL dress today(ash ombre in XS:beautiful) but it's too tight on me,especially around the ribcage.It's not comfortable.:cry:.I'm 5'2,100lbs,a B cup.I read this thread to decide on the size...I noticed from reading previous posts that some ladies who weigh around 120lbs can wear an XS.
> 
> I'm really sad to return the dress,especially since they don't have a bigger size.


 
I'm 116ish and a B cup (but i fluctuate, sometimes I'm a regular B, other times I can be a small C) and I wear an XS.  It is tight, but it's suppose to be that way.  The more you wear the more it'll stretch too.  But for sure you are a XS in that dress, and probably a XXS in the regular dresses.


----------



## Lec8504

lilflobowl said:


> gorgeous roussel!
> 
> man, I'm waiting for the spring09 dresses to go on sale... although I really shouldn't 'cos I haven't worn two of my dresses yet!


 
same here...well resort09 dresses to go on sale.  I have my eyes on 3 of them haha


----------



## Lec8504

olialm1 said:


> I had the same issue but with the purple off the shoulder dress. I'm 5'2 and 115 pounds and got an xxs. I could have dealt with it and worn it but I just decided that it was too tight around the ribs.


 
oh you are def a XS in that dress.  That dress runs really small, as small as the ash ombre dress.


----------



## olialm1

Lec8504 said:


> oh you are def a XS in that dress.  That dress runs really small, as small as the ash ombre dress.




It fit me but it wasn't comfortable. I sold it and got the one pictured here http://blogs.glam.com/glamchic/files/2009/02/bar.JPG in an xxs! Fits much better. I'll probably post pics tomorrow.


----------



## janeatte

Lec8504 said:


> well the more you wear it, it should stretch a little.  When I tried on the XS it was hard to zip up where my hips were at, that was why I didn't get it.  And I was also new to HL so I wasn't comfortable with it being skin tight.  Also I was in between sizes in the beginning I think, but I lost a bit of winter weight since then, so that's why now I think a XS would fit me best.  But I think if you are a true XS then a XS should fit you fine.    It shouldn't be so tight that you can't walk in hehe.  And I don't think it came in any other color, but there's dresses out there with a similar style and different color though.
> 
> And I got my dress tailored (the straps since the top part was really loose), so I'm happy with it now...thanks for the offer though



Thanks for all of your help!  Now, I'm considering this dress:
http://imagehost.vendio.com/preview/fa/fashionandu/DSC_0040Large_001.JPG
It's $200 cheaper, so that's appealing.  I do still like the purple one better though.  Sorry for all of the questions, but it's a lot of money to invest 
Does anyone know how the pink dress runs?  
Lec, is the purple dress pretty short like a mini dress?  Is it low cut (showing a lot of cleavage)?  Do you have any pics of it on that I could see?
I'm usually solidly a size small (which is why I'm so confused about sizing), but I usually buy juniors clothing.  
I just measured myself and I'm 32B-26-34 5'5 120.  Am I an XS in the pink dress too?
Thanks everyone!


----------



## dreamdoll

Congrats olialm1! Can't wait to see pics


----------



## ahleah712

janeatte said:


> Thanks for all of your help!  Now, I'm considering this dress:
> http://imagehost.vendio.com/preview/fa/fashionandu/DSC_0040Large_001.JPG
> It's $200 cheaper, so that's appealing.  I do still like the purple one better though.  Sorry for all of the questions, but it's a lot of money to invest
> Does anyone know how the pink dress runs?
> Lec, is the purple dress pretty short like a mini dress?  Is it low cut (showing a lot of cleavage)?  Do you have any pics of it on that I could see?
> I'm usually solidly a size small (which is why I'm so confused about sizing), but I usually buy juniors clothing.
> I just measured myself and I'm 32B-26-34 5'5 120.  Am I an XS in the pink dress too?
> Thanks everyone!



sounds like you are a xs...I have the purple off shoulder and it's short to me, I'm 5'5.  If you go to the reference thread you should be able to see a group pic of of the SF meet up.  I had to keep pulling it down the whole night.  didn't show too much cleavage and I wore it a little more off shoulder than should.

Are you talking about the pink basic tank dress that *Lec* has?


----------



## Lec8504

olialm1 said:


> It fit me but it wasn't comfortable. I sold it and got the one pictured here http://blogs.glam.com/glamchic/files/2009/02/bar.JPG in an xxs! Fits much better. I'll probably post pics tomorrow.



oh wow really?  cuz i'm 5'5 and 116 and my XS in the ash ombre fits me like a glove.  I don't think there's anyway I could've squeeze myself into a xxs.


----------



## Lec8504

janeatte said:


> Thanks for all of your help!  Now, I'm considering this dress:
> http://imagehost.vendio.com/preview/fa/fashionandu/DSC_0040Large_001.JPG
> It's $200 cheaper, so that's appealing.  I do still like the purple one better though.  Sorry for all of the questions, but it's a lot of money to invest
> Does anyone know how the pink dress runs?
> Lec, is the purple dress pretty short like a mini dress?  Is it low cut (showing a lot of cleavage)?  Do you have any pics of it on that I could see?
> I'm usually solidly a size small (which is why I'm so confused about sizing), but I usually buy juniors clothing.
> I just measured myself and I'm 32B-26-34 5'5 120.  Am I an XS in the pink dress too?
> Thanks everyone!



honestly I have never tried on that dress that you posted so I'm not sure.  But since it's an older season dress like the one that oliam1 has bought, then they run slightly big.  So you would be safe to stick with a XS.  I'm around your size and I'm a true XS in HL dresses, maybe a XXS for some of the older seasons.  You should get a XS though because if it's a little bit big you can tailor it.  

Are you talking about the lilac dress?  It's short but not like mini mini dress short.  It's not short like how the purple off shoulder is short.  It's like maybe mid thigh?   

here's my modeling pics...and yes it shows cleavage since it's low cut...


----------



## ahleah712

^^^oh..thought you meant the purple off shoulder dress....hahaha


----------



## janeatte

Wow Lec, that dress looks awesome on you!  I totally want it more now, but the pink dress is more budget friendly.  
Ahleah, I'm deciding between the purple dress Lec has on in the pic and this dress:
http://imagehost.vendio.com/preview/fa/fashionandu/DSC_0040Large_001.JPG


----------



## klng

janeatte said:


> Wow Lec, that dress looks awesome on you!  I totally want it more now, but the pink dress is more budget friendly.
> Ahleah, I'm deciding between the purple dress Lec has on in the pic and this dress:
> http://imagehost.vendio.com/preview/fa/fashionandu/DSC_0040Large_001.JPG



*janeatte:* I have the black version (in XS) of the pink dress at the URL above.  It runs bigger than the Fall 2008 dresses and it is very stretchy.  Definitely size down for the pink dress.  I have an XS dress from fall 2008 that fits me tightly and perfectly like a glove. My XS black dress (same exact style as the pink dress you like) is loose, not skin-tight in the skirt - not sure whether it's because I have really narrow, almost nonexistent hips.


----------



## janeatte

klng said:


> *janeatte:* I have the black version (in XS) of the pink dress at the URL above.  It runs bigger than the Fall 2008 dresses and it is very stretchy.  Definitely size down for the pink dress.  I have an XS dress from fall 2008 that fits me tightly and perfectly like a glove. My XS black dress (same exact style as the pink dress you like) is loose, not skin-tight in the skirt - not sure whether it's because I have really narrow, almost nonexistent hips.



I actually ended up getting a totally different dress :
http://www.netwalk.com/~paulh/celebrity-wardrobe/herveleger/titanium-01.jpg
It was $700!  Eeek!  From everyone's advice, it seems that I am an XS, so that's the size I got.  I saw some modeling pics of it on lilmissb, javaboo, and luxlover in the *Herve Leger Reference Thread! PICS ONLY thread.  I hope I look as good in it as they do!*


----------



## olialm1

my new dress! I had a hard time taking pictures because I either looked like a pale zombie or it was just too dark, but anyway here is the result of my attempt to take pictures:




(my room is really messy )


----------



## linda83

janeatte said:


> I actually ended up getting a totally different dress :
> http://www.netwalk.com/~paulh/celebrity-wardrobe/herveleger/titanium-01.jpg
> It was $700!  Eeek!  From everyone's advice, it seems that I am an XS, so that's the size I got.  I saw some modeling pics of it on lilmissb, javaboo, and luxlover in the *Herve Leger Reference Thread! PICS ONLY thread.  I hope I look as good in it as they do!*



Yay! I have that dress too!  I'm still waiting for a skinny day so I can post modeling pics...


----------



## janeatte

olialm1 said:


> my new dress! I had a hard time taking pictures because I either looked like a pale zombie or it was just too dark, but anyway here is the result of my attempt to take pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (my room is really messy )



I can't see any pictures


----------



## janeatte

linda83 said:


> Yay! I have that dress too!  I'm still waiting for a skinny day so I can post modeling pics...



I'm so excited, can't wait to get it!  Javaboo said she thinks it's more forgiving than some other fall dresses.  Do you think it does a good job "shaping" your body?  I'm hoping it's a little longer than the purple cap sleeve dress I originally wanted (the one Lec is  modeling above).


----------



## olialm1

can you see them now?


----------



## lilmissb

Wow! So much has happened!!! I'm so far behind.

Congrats on the titanium dress *jeanette!* Of course you'll look just as good as us in it!!! I'm 5'2" and it comes down to my knees. I wanted it to be a bit shorter but it's all good. And you can wear a normal bra under it you don't have to get a NuBra.

*oliam* I love that dress! Congrats.


----------



## Onederland

so you ladies are right! 

that purple/white one popped up on gilt, and my sister had to have it. she's slowly becoming addicted and so are all her friends now. hahahaha.

anyways, my question is, we ordered it in an XS, cause thats the only size they had left. My sister is a perfect XS in the navy/white tube dress. and by perfect i mean super skin tight. My fear is that after reading this, the XS in the purple/white will be too big on her. i'm hoping it won't be horrible considering she's 5'7", but hmm. 

I feel like HL dress fittings are so fickle, and it totally depends on the body type on which they'll be on.

do you think she'll be alright?


----------



## janeatte

olialim1, I can see them now (it must have been a problem with my work computer)!  Gorgeous!


----------



## linda83

janeatte said:


> I'm so excited, can't wait to get it!  Javaboo said she thinks it's more forgiving than some other fall dresses.  Do you think it does a good job "shaping" your body?  I'm hoping it's a little longer than the purple cap sleeve dress I originally wanted (the one Lec is  modeling above).



Hmm, I dunno, I guess it's fairly TTS. I can get into it without any help, but it fits closely nonetheless. Do you prefer a longer dress?


----------



## janeatte

linda83 said:


> Hmm, I dunno, I guess it's fairly TTS. I can get into it without any help, but it fits closely nonetheless. Do you prefer a longer dress?



Well, I think I'm a little too shy to wear a skintight mini dress that also shows cleavage.  I'm hoping the titanium dress shows a little cleavage and skintight, but not also a mini dress?


----------



## danielles

Calling out to the girls who have the purple off-shoulder dress and anyone else who can help!!!

Hi girls! I don't mean to be annoying (cuz I've posted something similar on the other HL Thread) but this is my first HL purchase and I totally lost with sizing!!  I think I'm between size XS and S according to the sizing chart on the BCBG/HL website, but this whole 'dress-runs-smaller' thing is driving me nuts!!

I'm about 5'8", 118 pounds, measurements are approx 34-25-36, and I'm after the purple off-shoulder dress (which is known to run small). I know some of you girls here own that dress, so would you be able to tell me if I'm an Xs, S or even M cuz it runs small???

Your help will be GREATLY appreciated!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

*olialim1 *- Congrats, you look amazing!!


----------



## ahleah712

Olialm- congrats...Always thought that dress looks good...


----------



## iimewii

HI,

I am new to HL and I just fell in love with the dresses. I want to make my first  purchase and I am so confused on the size.  I am a 5'7 140, 36A, 31 Waist and 40 Hip.  Sorry bit of a weird shape.

Should I be getting a Large?  two links are the two dress I am considering.

Thanks alot!!
http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...all&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family

http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...all&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family


----------



## ahleah712

*danielles*-  I have that dress and yes I would say it does run small, but I'm a S and stayed TTS.  It does stretch a little after a few wears...I've been wearing it around the house to motivate myself to excercise more...hehehehe...anyways back to HL, I think you might be a XS, hence this dress is short and you're tall (I'm 5'5 and it's short on me) unless you're looking for something short.  I think you should stay TTS on this dress though.


----------



## Lec8504

Onederland said:


> so you ladies are right!
> 
> that purple/white one popped up on gilt, and my sister had to have it. she's slowly becoming addicted and so are all her friends now. hahahaha.
> 
> anyways, my question is, we ordered it in an XS, cause thats the only size they had left. My sister is a perfect XS in the navy/white tube dress. and by perfect i mean super skin tight. My fear is that after reading this, the XS in the purple/white will be too big on her. i'm hoping it won't be horrible considering she's 5'7", but hmm.
> 
> I feel like HL dress fittings are so fickle, and it totally depends on the body type on which they'll be on.
> 
> do you think she'll be alright?



it might not be skin tight like the navy tube dress, but you can always alter it   I don't have that dress but luxlover does and she says it runs big, so I don't think it'll be fitted on your sister, but again u can always alter it


----------



## Lec8504

danielles said:


> Calling out to the girls who have the purple off-shoulder dress and anyone else who can help!!!
> 
> Hi girls! I don't mean to be annoying (cuz I've posted something similar on the other HL Thread) but this is my first HL purchase and I totally lost with sizing!!  I think I'm between size XS and S according to the sizing chart on the BCBG/HL website, but this whole 'dress-runs-smaller' thing is driving me nuts!!
> 
> I'm about 5'8", 118 pounds, measurements are approx 34-25-36, and I'm after the purple off-shoulder dress (which is known to run small). I know some of you girls here own that dress, so would you be able to tell me if I'm an Xs, S or even M cuz it runs small???
> 
> Your help will be GREATLY appreciated!!!



I'm not as tall as you, but our measurements are somewhat the same and I'm a XS.  I say stay TTS and get XS.  It'll stretch a bit after wearing it.


----------



## Lec8504

iimewii said:


> HI,
> 
> I am new to HL and I just fell in love with the dresses. I want to make my first  purchase and I am so confused on the size.  I am a 36A, 31 Waist and 40 Hip.  Sorry bit of a weird shape.
> 
> Should I be getting a Large.  two links are the two dress I am considering.
> 
> Thanks alot!!
> http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...all&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family
> 
> http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...all&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family



ooo i love the blue dress that you are considering!  I was planning to get it but got distracted by other things haha.

hm i'm not quite sure but I would say a Large or a Medium.  Hopefully one of the other girls can comment.  But that blue dress is TTS.


----------



## Lec8504

janeatte said:


> Well, I think I'm a little too shy to wear a skintight mini dress that also shows cleavage.  I'm hoping the titanium dress shows a little cleavage and skintight, but not also a mini dress?



Yeh that titanium dress is def longer than the lilac dress.  You can see lilmissb wearing it in the ref thread, she looks amazing in it!


----------



## iimewii

anyone?


----------



## lilflobowl

I would hazard a guess with a Medium but it might be on the tighter side.. Don't forget that the bandages do/will stretch. Is there a store somewhere near you where you can try on any of the dresses?


----------



## danielles

thanks girls!! I think i will stay TTS since both of you said the same thing! Really appreciate it!  Now... if only a good bargain will appear on ebay... *twiddles fingers* hehehe!


----------



## olialm1

how do the resort 09 dresses fit? they don't look as bandage-y (if that makes sense) 
I really like the one shoulder that's similar to the ash ombre


----------



## olialm1

iimewii said:


> HI,
> 
> I am new to HL and I just fell in love with the dresses. I want to make my first  purchase and I am so confused on the size.  I am a 5'7 140, 36A, 31 Waist and 40 Hip.  Sorry bit of a weird shape.
> 
> Should I be getting a Large?  two links are the two dress I am considering.
> 
> Thanks alot!!
> http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...all&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family
> 
> http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...all&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family


I'm not familiar with those dresses and you're a lot taller than me but I'd say you're a medium?  Take a look at this 
http://www.bcbg.com/info/index.jsp?categoryId=3370741&backTo=3452566&savePath=3370524.3370525


----------



## janeatte

What is the price range for HL dresses on sale in the store?  I live actually just a couple of miles from the HL store in West Hollywood, but I'm too intimidated to go inside.  I actually worry that I overpaid for the titanium dress that I got and could have bought a dress on sale in the store instead?


----------



## klng

The HL store sales are usually 30% to 60% off retail price.  You can see the original retail price for each dress on www.herveleger.com

If I'm not mistaken, the HL store in San Francisco was selling the titanium dress at 60% off in February or March.


----------



## janeatte

Eep, then I definitely overpaid.  ::sigh:: live and learn


----------



## Lec8504

olialm1 said:


> how do the resort 09 dresses fit? they don't look as bandage-y (if that makes sense)
> I really like the one shoulder that's similar to the ash ombre



the resort 09 dresses are definitely a lot more loose than the fall 08 dresses.  Like I can zip up my true size in HL by myself easily, versus the fall 08 dresses, where I would need help to zip it all the way up.   It's not as bandage-y I guess, but I like it though because it is a lot more comfortable to wear.  And the cut and colors are still really flattering.  I haven't tried on the one shoulder ombre dress though.


----------



## iimewii

Thanks! Olialm1


----------



## janeatte

Wow, I just bought my second HL dress this week!  This is a very slippery slope!  I got the purple off the shoulder dress:
http://i.ebayimg.com/11/!BR(E1Fg!Wk~$(KGrHgoH-EYEjlLl2qfnBJ9lRRLKkQ~~_1.JPG
I hope it fits, but I think it may be too small, I got XS.


----------



## Lec8504

congrats!  can't wait to see modeling pics!


----------



## janeatte

Thanks!  I have a feeling I won't want to post pics of the purple dress if it's super tight though


----------



## sunkist_baby

OMG! My first HL came arrived today! I'm so excited hahaha. Will post soon!


----------



## melissab

Oliam and Lec! you guys look hot in your dresses!!!
Lec where did you get that cardigan? I really like it!


----------



## tresjoliex

What season is this from? I know I asked before but I love it.

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_wmaYDsHuO.../sIjPOIPCn6U/s400/sophia-bush-Herve+Leger.jpg


----------



## lilflobowl

sunkist_baby, post pictures!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

sunkist_baby said:


> OMG! My first HL came arrived today! I'm so excited hahaha. Will post soon!


 
Congrats!! Can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## olialm1

melissab said:


> Oliam and Lec! you guys look hot in your dresses!!!
> Lec where did you get that cardigan? I really like it!



thanks! where have you been?! you haven't posted here in awhile


----------



## melissab

olialm1 said:


> thanks! where have you been?! you haven't posted here in awhile



I had to get a job and the kids have really been stressing me out so I've kinda been MIA   How have you been!?


----------



## linda83

Argh! I bought #39 in XS, but I'm not sure if I should have sized up. Once I get the dress on, it feels pretty reasonable (not so tight that I have trouble breathing or anything). The front looks pretty good too, but the bf says they squish my boobs too much. He also pointed out that the straps in the back are kind of warped from being too stretched out. Now, I know that HL is supposed to fit skin-tight, but is there such a thing as too skin-tight? What do you ladies think? I'll try to get some pics posted later...

Considering this dress is impossible to find now, my only real options are to keep the XS, or to not have the dress  I love it so, though!


----------



## lilflobowl

Hey linda, it should be fine if you feel comfortable; the dress will stretch out with time so it'll be ok...


----------



## janeatte

Linda, that's a hard call, but I agree that if you're comfortable in it, you should be fine.  
I went to the HL store yesterday and actually bought dress #42 from fall.  They only had size S though.  What do you guys think?  I'll also post pics of #40 (size XS).  Excuse the funky heels, they were the first ones I could grab.  I couldn't get the back of #40 to zip up all the way in the back on my own.


----------



## Lec8504

Looks good!  

I'm usually a XS too and I had to get a S in the #42, so it's fine.  If you feel that the top is loose then you can always tailor it, that's what I did


----------



## Lec8504

linda83 said:


> Argh! I bought #39 in XS, but I'm not sure if I should have sized up. Once I get the dress on, it feels pretty reasonable (not so tight that I have trouble breathing or anything). The front looks pretty good too, but the bf says they squish my boobs too much. He also pointed out that the straps in the back are kind of warped from being too stretched out. Now, I know that HL is supposed to fit skin-tight, but is there such a thing as too skin-tight? What do you ladies think? I'll try to get some pics posted later...
> 
> Considering this dress is impossible to find now, my only real options are to keep the XS, or to not have the dress  I love it so, though!


 
what's the #39 again?  It's been so long since we've spoken in fall #s hehe.  But as long as you feel comfortable in it, and the dress will stretch a little with wear...

you'll know when it's too skin tight, when you get the michellan-man effect


----------



## linda83

janeatte said:


> Linda, that's a hard call, but I agree that if you're comfortable in it, you should be fine.
> I went to the HL store yesterday and actually bought dress #42 from fall.  They only had size S though.  What do you guys think?  I'll also post pics of #40 (size XS).  Excuse the funky heels, they were the first ones I could grab.  I couldn't get the back of #40 to zip up all the way in the back on my own.



Wow *jeaneatte*, you look great! They both look like they fit really well. #42 is so pretty. Really shows off one's assets! 

I found that I can get #40 zipped up by myself if I turn it around so the zipper is in front, zip it up, then turn it back the right way.


----------



## linda83

Lec8504 said:


> what's the #39 again?  It's been so long since we've spoken in fall #s hehe.  But as long as you feel comfortable in it, and the dress will stretch a little with wear...
> 
> you'll know when it's too skin tight, when you get the michellan-man effect



Heehee, it's the asymmetric one-shoulder champagne-colored dress. Hmm, I'll have to try it on again with a careful eye for the Michelin-man effect... :wondering


----------



## lilmissb

#39 is quite tight to get on but a lot of ladies are saying once it's on it's great! I wouldn't worry about it too much, as long as it fits and does what it's supposed to. Oh and if you can breathe in it it's all good!!! 
*
jeanette* you look fantastic in them! I have #40 and seriously, it's my fave one so far! I found it extremely easy to sip up so I must have a size too big! LOL! And you can wear a normal bra underneath which is fantastic. I got a nubra anyway for my wine coloured one.


----------



## luxlover

janeatte said:


> Linda, that's a hard call, but I agree that if you're comfortable in it, you should be fine.
> I went to the HL store yesterday and actually bought dress #42 from fall.  They only had size S though.  What do you guys think?  I'll also post pics of #40 (size XS).  Excuse the funky heels, they were the first ones I could grab.  I couldn't get the back of #40 to zip up all the way in the back on my own.



 you look fabulous. I love the lilac color on you.


----------



## Lec8504

omg I love ur new avatar C!!!!!  ok back to homework lol


----------



## dreamdoll

janeatte - #42 looks amazing on you!!


----------



## lilflobowl

janeatte, you look good in both! I swear, thanks to all you girls' modelling pics, more and more I want to get both dresses but I have to be realistic now!


----------



## janeatte

Thank you girls for the compliments!  I actually do like the lilac one better, which is funny because I thought I would like the titanium gray one better.  Has anyone ever had problems with the zippers malfunctioning or the fabric giving out?  With all the pulling and stretching it takes to get an HL dress on (especially when you're alone), it makes me wonder how delicate they are.


----------



## ahleah712

Wow *Janeatte*...you look hot in both...congrats on your new dresses!!!


----------



## ahleah712

*Lux*- Loving your new avatar....hehehehe


----------



## Maryanne007

I have a red HL skirt thats not really the color I want it to be.  What if I dyed it?  Has anyone ever heard or tried dying an HL?  I bet it sounds crazy, but I know people who dye a lot of other clothes... just wondering if the fabric would work.   Thanks!


----------



## Megadane

Hi girls!!
*Jeanette* the lavender looks gorgeous on you!  I've been MIA for awhile too, really busy with work and getting over a bad cold, I'm sorry!
But..apparently there's a *surprise birthday* event for moi out on the town tonight and I was thinking about wearing the fall#39 shoulder dress since I haven't worn it yet.  My BF can't keep a secret, lol, and we are going to dinner first.
I'm kind of hesitant though and wondering if I should just wear my new black TR skinnies with my black simples and a cute top..
Off to get more blonde thrown in my hair but what should I wear??
Please help me my wise HL girlfriends!


----------



## dreamdoll

*Meg*, Happy Birthday in advance!!!   

I'm positive you will look amazing in #39!! My vote goes to a HL for sure!!!


----------



## luxlover

ahleah712 said:


> *Lux*- Loving your new avatar....hehehehe



haha thanks babe. i've been wanting to post a new one for awhile, but i've been super lazy about taking out stuff and taking pics..

speaking of avatar...when am i going to see yours?


----------



## luxlover

lilflobowl said:


> janeatte, you look good in both! I swear, thanks to all you girls' modelling pics, more and more I want to get both dresses but I have to be realistic now!



haha this is why this thread is such an enabling thread... coming here too much is serious bad news for my wallet.


----------



## Onederland

okay ladies, i'm going to ask for you help.

we got the purple and white dress today and while it fits well, it's not super skin tight, and my sister would like to get it taken in about 2 inches or so, so that it will be super skin tight.

my question is, is it impossible to get this done because of the nature of the fabric? or is it simple? can any tailor do this? or do i need to look for a specialist tailor?

and if so, can anyone recommend a tailor in the San Diego/Orange County area?

please and thank you!


----------



## lilflobowl

Onederland, it is definitely possible. You just have to get a good tailor!

lux, yes! all this subtle enabling is very very bad!


----------



## luxlover

Onederland said:


> okay ladies, i'm going to ask for you help.
> 
> we got the purple and white dress today and while it fits well, it's not super skin tight, and my sister would like to get it taken in about 2 inches or so, so that it will be super skin tight.
> 
> my question is, is it impossible to get this done because of the nature of the fabric? or is it simple? can any tailor do this? or do i need to look for a specialist tailor?
> 
> and if so, can anyone recommend a tailor in the San Diego/Orange County area?
> 
> please and thank you!



its possible but its not going to be cheap, i was charged a decent amount when i got this done. the tailor will have to remove the zipper and then remove the extra fabric and then put the dress back together. make sure you go to a good tailor.


----------



## lilflobowl

^ i'm surprised you girls get charged so much for alterations; I had my strapless bow altered & it was a good 2" around the bust that got removed & it only cost me about USD27? That's despite the seamstress having to individually cut the length of each bandage around the boob.


----------



## sharloett

lilflobowl said:


> ^ i'm surprised you girls get charged so much for alterations; I had my strapless bow altered & it was a good 2" around the bust that got removed & it only cost me about USD27? That's despite the seamstress having to individually cut the length of each bandage around the boob.



Hey lilflobowl, is that the shop you recommended? They are indeed very good. Their service is the best I've come across and nothing is not 'alterable'! I'm glad I found a decent tailor finally, thanks to you!  They even altered my friend's belt for her, which was really a surprise for me


----------



## lilflobowl

^ yup yup yup!


----------



## dreamdoll

Yep, we've got a good tailor here locally, *lilflobowl* and I both went, I got alterations done for one dress. It only cost USD20, for tightening the back as well as straps, seemed like a lot of work! Best thing, they're reliable too!


----------



## xegbl

*lilflobowl: *can u PM me the name and address of the tailor? I might give her a visit when I go back to SG. Thanks!


----------



## dreamdoll

xegbl - It's Clancy at Far East Plaza Fourth Floor...


----------



## ahleah712

hey girls...got my purple/white dress from gilt 2 days ago....it actually fits..yay!!!  I'll post pics soon...


----------



## dreamdoll

Congrats ahleah! Can't wait to see pics


----------



## lilmissb

^^YAY ahleah!!!! Can't wait to see it


----------



## roussel

Just want to share ladies that I really like VS U Plunge backless pushup bra.  I just bought it for my red twisted strap dress that has a deep front and back and with the VS I get a good lift and nice cleavage.  I love the adhesive extension in the sides which I think helps with the pushup.  Also the U front makes it really invisible with a deep cut front.  Those who bought the Nubra, do you know if you can buy the adhesive to paint on the cups in case the stickiness goes  away?  The VS says in the box that you can wear it 25 times, but I am hoping it will last longer.


----------



## olialm1

I'm going to check that U-bra out. I have the nubra from VS and I spent $70 and I don't really like it much. I've worn in a handful of times and the stickiness is starting to fade now


----------



## luxlover

roussel said:


> Just want to share ladies that I really like VS U Plunge backless pushup bra.  I just bought it for my red twisted strap dress that has a deep front and back and with the VS I get a good lift and nice cleavage.  I love the adhesive extension in the sides which I think helps with the pushup.  Also the U front makes it really invisible with a deep cut front.  Those who bought the Nubra, do you know if you can buy the adhesive to paint on the cups in case the stickiness goes  away?  The VS says in the box that you can wear it 25 times, but I am hoping it will last longer.



dont buy the nubra from VS. the quality isnt as good as the original one imo. buy the nubra directly from nubra.com. you can get up to around 100 wears.

http://nubra.com/


----------



## luxlover

lilflobowl said:


> ^ i'm surprised you girls get charged so much for alterations; I had my strapless bow altered & it was a good 2" around the bust that got removed & it only cost me about USD27? That's despite the seamstress having to individually cut the length of each bandage around the boob.



what?! are you serious!! tailors are so expensive here in SF. I've been charged 35 usd just to fix a zipper on a non-HL dress before. Tailoring here can cost about 100 usd easily.

I got the sleeves on a jacket shorten a few weeks ago and the tailor charged me 55 usd.


----------



## klng

luxlover said:


> I got the sleeves on a jacket shorten a few weeks ago and the tailor charged me 55 usd.



Whoa!  And I thought it was really expensive to get things tailored in Atlanta.  It usually costs me between $25 and $30 to get sleeves shortened on suit jackets, and $30 to get suit skirts hemmed.


----------



## luxlover

klng said:


> Whoa!  And I thought it was really expensive to get things tailored in Atlanta.  It usually costs me between $25 and $30 to get sleeves shortened on suit jackets, and $30 to get suit skirts hemmed.



everything seems to be more expensive in SF and NYC.... >_<


----------



## lilflobowl

Totally serious abt the prices lux! Plus they do everything within a week so they're pretty darn efficient!


----------



## linda83

Took some photos this morning of me in #39. I wasn't sure if this dress was too small for me. I feel it has stretched out a tiny little bit already, so that's promising. What do you gals think? I think I kinda see some Michelin-man thing going on in the third photo of my butt, but maybe the dress will give a little more? I think I'll keep it anyway. It'll just be motivation to lose a little bit of weight  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## roussel

^ You look great in that dress!  Keeper!  I don't think it is too tight


----------



## Lec8504

linda83 said:


> Took some photos this morning of me in #39. I wasn't sure if this dress was too small for me. I feel it has stretched out a tiny little bit already, so that's promising. What do you gals think? I think I kinda see some Michelin-man thing going on in the third photo of my butt, but maybe the dress will give a little more? I think I'll keep it anyway. It'll just be motivation to lose a little bit of weight  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 759487
> View attachment 759488
> View attachment 759492


 
nope no michelin-man that I can see...you look amazing!  Now I know why other girls are so crazy about this dress....love love it!


----------



## tresjoliex

linda83, looks very verry good on you! rock it!


----------



## lilflobowl

looking faboo linda83!


----------



## lilmissb

linda you have one of my HG HL's! You are rocking it!


----------



## callmelulu

gawjuss! keep!


----------



## xegbl

It's gorgeous looking, makes me wanna hunt for 1 too!!


----------



## dreamdoll

*linda83*, you look amazing in the dress!! Totally gorgeous!!!


----------



## laurayuki

^ agree!!!


----------



## klng

*linda* you look gorgeous!  perfect fit!


----------



## ahleah712

looking hot *linda*!!!!  Keep it!!!


----------



## ahleah712

as promised here's my modeling pics of purple/white dress..

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3381/3503774620_5a5f9d274e_b.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3593/3503774154_8fdb441787.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3597/3502962703_35d009be5e.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3335/3503774378_9f448bf227.jpg

Sorry about all the links...I have no idea how to post pics on this forum...anyone want to teach me...and apparently I'm an awful photographer and in need of a new camera...hahahah


----------



## linda83

Thank you *roussel*, *Lec8504*, *tresjoliex*, *lilflobowl*, *lilmissb*, *callmelulu*, *xegbl*, *dreamdoll*, *laurayuki*, *klng*, and *ahleah712* for all of the lovely compliments! You ladies are all so supportive. Since I got the thread's approval, I guess I'm keeping it 

*lilmissb*, I know you've been looking for this dress too. I read through all the posts for information about the dress before I took the plunge. I will be sure to keep an eye out for a size S for you in the future!

*ahleah712*, love the purple/white dress on you! Loves how it shows off the cleavage! And congrats on the great deal.


----------



## dreamdoll

*ahleah*, you look amazing in the dress!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Aww thanks *linda!* That's so sweet of you! 

*ahleah* whoa! You look fabulous in the purple/white dress.


----------



## lilflobowl

Ahleah, amazing! Weet weet!


----------



## janeatte

ahleah and linda: you both look so good!  Seriously, I need to stop coming back here; it makes me want to buy more HL!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Linda and Aleah, you both rock the dresses!!!
I undrstand why lux and the others love the purple and white and I understand why Lilmissb is looking for your linda!!

I have been out of this thread, but I will keep on popping in, I have lost weight and I am now a size S, the M I have is now loose, and I mean loose!Lol!! Which is cool! I will still wear it!


----------



## lilmissb

^Wow, great one sammy! Congrats on the weight loss. It's nice to see you around!


----------



## callmelulu

ahleah, it's great, you look terrific! 

you ladies are a bad influence, i went from zero HL dresses to, i just bought my second within two months!  i will post pics eventually, must figure out shoes first!  and of course, where the heck i'm going to go in these fab dresses...


----------



## callmelulu

QUICK!!!! The outnet.com, net-a-porter's outlet site, has HLs on SAAAALE!!!


----------



## roussel

Love the purple and white dress on you ahleah!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks Lilmissb, I am still saving money esp with the CL sales to deal with!Lol!


----------



## Lec8504

ahhhh who has the coral colar and black dress??!  how is the sizing...there's only a XXS left and iono if my butt can squeeze into that....

and the blue tank dress...errr omg..iono what to get......

ugh my rasberry dress is on there too..for a hella good price....but only in a XXS...i know for sure there's no way i'll fit into that size. blech.


----------



## Lec8504

no one's awake??!  how does the sizing on that blue dress that kate winslet wore run?  errrrmmmm iono what to dooooo


----------



## lilflobowl

tbh i don't think the pricing looks that great given it's all in GBP?


----------



## lilflobowl

ah, my bad, i just realised i wasn't in the US page.


----------



## Lec8504

lol I feel kinda silly going crazy by myself but oh well...

I got it!  

The blue kate winslet dress that I've been dying to have since like forever!  Hopefully it fits :x  There's lots of XXS left


----------



## lilflobowl

ooohhhhhhhh!!! congrats on your new buy lec~ remember to post pics when it's in.

i love sales.
sales = getting to see more girls with modelling pics!


----------



## Lec8504

thanks lilflo!

are you eyeing anything?

they have a really good selection imo...HTF dresses for a pretty good price.  The ash ombre price is around what I paid for mine when I got it from the HL store.  

someone please get the black and coral off shoulder dress...it's winking at me :/


----------



## Lec8504

https://www.theoutnet.com/product/49340

gorgeous dress!  only $495!  Still left in a XXS and a Medium.

I tried this on in the store and it was super flattering.


----------



## lilflobowl

nah, not this time! i still have dresses i haven't worn out yet & i can't get more cos they'd just form a HL tower that'll be staring at me & collecting dust.

i've also kind of shifted my focus to shoes although i really shouldn't. CLs are super tempting even though i don't normally wear high heels! urghhhh... from one nasty obsession to another!


----------



## lilflobowl

i tried that one before & it made me look like a triangle. nuh uh for me~


----------



## Lec8504

^ I totally understand what you mean..:x  I was  trying to save up to get as much CLs as I can in the upcoming sale, but I guess I won't be able to buy as much now :/ bleh.  but oh well!  I was never that big of a shoes girl (until recently)...i would rather have my dresses hahaha


----------



## dreamdoll

Congrats *lec*, can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## Lec8504

lilflobowl said:


> i tried that one before & it made me look like a triangle. nuh uh for me~



hm really?  the main con for me was that it looks good only if i wear a bra...and that dress it's kinda hard to wear a bra in lol.  but i love the racerback


----------



## Lec8504

thanks dreamdoll 

whoa the rasberry dress in XXS is gone...and so is the black and coral off shoulder dress


----------



## lilflobowl

wah wah, maybe cos you have a bigger bust than i do! 

but yea, with all the sales coming up & me adding more & more shoes to the watchlist (i'm hoping that most of the shoes i've added are past season stuff & not available anymore so that i can reduce my list by many pairs) i smell trouble!


----------



## Lec8504

which shoes are you looking at?  Any VPs in there? 


but yeh I think after this dress I'm done too..i haven't worn my other HLs yet...i'll wait for the new resort/spring dresses to go on sale.


----------



## lilflobowl

eh, i'm like eyeing rolandos, lillian, eel skin altadama, tods ballet flats... but i defo am not buying all; it's going to be a shortlist (at most 1 CL) although the tods is pretty much a done deal 'cos i'm sold on their ballet flats.

& i just found a pair of chloe heels from theoutnet that i was eyeing a while ago! in my size too! practicing much restraint here... if the CLs that i like don't go on sale then at least i can justify buying these!


----------



## Lec8504

ooo ladies check out the United Kingdom version of theoutnet. There's the orange cut out dress in a XS and XXS left.  And the rasberry dress in a XS and XXS.  I would get the rasberry but then when converted it's $880 something....which isn't that great of a deal imo hehe.

actually the UK site has a lot of XS left versus the US site where there's mainly XXS.  There's the ash ombre and purple off shoulder left in XS to.


----------



## Lec8504

lilflobowl said:


> eh, i'm like eyeing rolandos, lillian, eel skin altadama, tods ballet flats... but i defo am not buying all; it's going to be a shortlist (at most 1 CL) although the tods is pretty much a done deal 'cos i'm sold on their ballet flats.
> 
> & i just found a pair of chloe heels from theoutnet that i was eyeing a while ago! in my size too! practicing much restraint here... if the CLs that i like don't go on sale then at least i can justify buying these!



oooo i heard Tods flats are really comfy.  I use to like flats  but iono why not anymore hehe.  I used to be really into Tory Burch flats


----------



## luxlover

hahaha ok, so who got what in this sale? i know Lec got the Kate Winslet dress.


----------



## luxlover

ahleah, you look amazing in the purple/white dress!! i like it better on you than on me. are you going to wear it to the meetup on the 16th? i want to see you in it =).


----------



## laurayuki

LOVE IT! how do they fit? is xxs super tight? or can i maybe squeeze in to them.. HMMMMMMMM




Lec8504 said:


> lol I feel kinda silly going crazy by myself but oh well...
> 
> I got it!
> 
> The blue kate winslet dress that I've been dying to have since like forever! Hopefully it fits :x There's lots of XXS left


----------



## olialm1

I really like the blue racer back dress but the bra situation does pose a problem!


----------



## Lec8504

I have no clue laura, but I got the XXS...so you should too!

Hopefully it'll fit considering: my basic tank dress is loose on me and it's a XS, and this dress looks somewhat like the basic tank dress.  And it's an older season dress, and almost all of those run big.  So yeh...*crosses fingers and toes*


----------



## laurayuki

omg i fell for the blue dress... lec i hope you don't mind.. .i grabbed one.... man this is why you don't see me on this thread a lot.. because it's either.. i bought something because of the thread or i'm showing what i bought... GOSH!!! LOL


----------



## Lec8504

olialm1 said:


> I really like the blue racer back dress but the bra situation does pose a problem!


 
the only way I can see that I can wear that dress is with those stickies..not the nubra ones i think.  Because that dress gives side cleavage too.


----------



## Lec8504

laurayuki said:


> omg i fell for the blue dress... lec i hope you don't mind.. .i grabbed one.... man this is why you don't see me on this thread a lot.. because it's either.. i bought something because of the thread or i'm showing what i bought... GOSH!!! LOL


 
of course i don't mind!  yay!  dress twins  

it's been a while since i've had my HL fix....lol.


----------



## caterpillar

^^ hehe i bought that dress too.. i hope it fits


----------



## nordy<3

i just caved and bought one too! i kept trying to talk myself out of it, but the temptation was too much. hopefully it looks as good on me as it does on kate winslet 



Lec8504 said:


> of course i don't mind!  yay!  dress twins
> 
> it's been a while since i've had my HL fix....lol.


----------



## laurayuki

^ kate and lec totally sold us on the dresses!!! .. it looks so good in picture! if it was just online i couldn't tell  at all!


----------



## Lec8504

whoa get ready for the next wave of the Kate Winslet dress modeling!  hehhe

S- you got it too?! yay!  Are you gonna get it for the 16th? 

hehe I just check the website and it's sold out.  I guess us tpfers took all of their stock


----------



## glitterglo

I can't wait to see the blue dress on everyone!!  I resisted temptation this time lol


----------



## lilmissb

Congrats on all the new dresses!!! I need modelling shots please!!!!


----------



## laurayuki

I feel like these stores should just wave the shipment of discount dresses in front of us first before they publish it online or in stores LOL


----------



## ahleah712

thanks for all the kind compliments *linda83*, *dreamdol*l, *lilmissb*, *lilflobowl*, *janeatte*, *sammyjoe* (congrats on becoming a S), *callmelulu*, *roussel*, and *lux*(I'm gonna wear it to the meet up on the 16th, and stop the nonsense, you look awesome in yours).


----------



## ahleah712

*Lec*, *laurayuki*, and *caterpillar*- congrats on your new purchase...

I forgot my phone today and missed the sale....I would've gotten the same dress as you girls...


----------



## caterpillar

yeah, i think i will wear it on the 16th.. if it fits. i really wanted the light pink one but it sold out!


----------



## Lec8504

^ the rasberry one?  The one that leona lewis wore right?

I'm in love with that dress but I have yet been able to find it in a XS.   Aww S if I knew that you wanted that dress I would've called u or something....it was there for a while taunting me hahha.  

Now I'm really hoping and praying that the Kate Winslet dress in XXS will fit me....oh well more motivation to work harder with the p90x.    

All of you other girls that got it are a true XXS, so you have nothing to worry about 

and looking hot L


----------



## b00mbaka

Some HLs on sale:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...ML1875B&Ns=P_privateprice|0&N=5051+4294927530


----------



## caterpillar

oh i meant the all light pink one, lol. it's a sort of v neck with skinnier straps.


----------



## sharloett

*aleah* and* linda* - you guys look great!

Looks like I missed out on some good buys on outnet, haha, the thread moves so fast I can't keep up! 

Anyway, my mum told me my cream bow dress shipment arrived today  I hope the size is alright for me. Will try to post pics tonight


----------



## lilflobowl

ooooohhhhhhhooooooohhhhhhhh *sharloett*, finally!


----------



## dreamdoll

*sharloett*, can wait to see pics!


----------



## sharloett

Sigh. This is depressing, the band around the middle just doesn't stretch as much as the other bands below it. That's so wierd considering I can squeeze into the purple off shoulder in XS yet this one is a bit stifling in the same size! I like the style of the dress though, its very prim and proper yet sexy at the same time 

Hmmm, *lilflobowl* - our deal still on?


----------



## lilflobowl

*sharloett*, PMed you!


----------



## *qp*

Here's pic as promised my CL Patent Pigalle white + HL Aqua Strapless


----------



## tresjoliex

^Looks totally fab.


----------



## lilflobowl

i said it in the CL thread & i'll say it again here *qp*, fabooooo!!


----------



## laurayuki

oh love the dress and shoes combo. sexy!


----------



## Queenie

Sorry if this was being posted before. Need an answer to this urgently! 

Is this dress TTS?


----------



## cookie03

i just ordered the purple off the shoulder dress from the outnet... ahh my first HL! i really like the color, i hope it fits well on me! yayy


----------



## queenp1n

omg herve leger is gonna be on gilt again next monday


----------



## lilflobowl

OMG!!!!!!!! but i have this sneaking feeling it'll be the leftover dresses from the previous sale? i'm still going to try my luck i guess!


----------



## Lec8504

yeah the pic the preview looks like an older season.  Hopefully there's nothing I like haha

Oh and ladies, HL on sale at Saks.  Pretty good deal if some of you guys can't wait for the newer dresses to go on sale.  They have that really interesting looking spring dress with the metalic accent on sale too.  Lots of new spring/resort dresses on sale!  some in the $500-600 range, a skirt for $380 something.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...=P_306418048_sort&N=5051+306418048+4294927530

good thing what I want isnt on there hehe.

edit- hm my link isn't working....it's the VIP sale...if you guys get saks email..just click on that.


----------



## queenp1n

is there any other way to view the saks sale?


----------



## cuteangel7777

*hi~ sorry i am a big HL fan but i am just a reader in this thread.. I click that email thinigi and i only see one dress- the black one.. any help on whats on there and how much it is?*


----------



## Lec8504

^ u got the e-mail?  

click on women's clothing and then click on "more" under designer and it should list Herve Leger in that list and you can see all of the dresses that's available.

it's flying like hot cakes though, when i first looked it had about 18 dresses on there with lots of sizes left and now there's only 12 with limited sizes, I see XXS and M though.  

The black dress with the v-neck?  I think it's $500 something listed. 

And sorry I don't know how else to access the sale, maybe one of the other girls can help u.

edit- i'm looking at it right now, both of the black dresses are not the new resort/spring collection but both have deep v-neck.  One have thinner straps and it's $585 and only XXS left.  The other one have the cap sleeve $790 in a Small and Large left.

edit again-  I just tried to go on the Saks regular site and searching HL and it pops up all of the HL that's on sale...so maybe the sale is live now?   try it, it should work.


----------



## queenp1n

"Unfortunately, you have to have been sent an email to view it on today.  However, it will be open to everyone starting tomorrow."

that's what the live chat associate told me

*sigh


----------



## iimewii

Does this dress run small? or TTS?






Thanks!


----------



## Queenie

*Lec*, I understand that you have the tube dress I posted on pg 47. Do you mind telling me if that is TTS?

And thanks for posting the Saks link. The only dress on sale is the Diane Cap Sleeve Bandage Dress at $790.


----------



## dreamdoll

*iimewii *- It runs true to size...


----------



## roussel

I can't see the Saks sale too   How much is the discount btw?


----------



## tresjoliex

*Herve Leger at GILTT on May 11*


----------



## sunkist_baby

tresjoliex said:


> *Herve Leger at GILTT on May 11*


 
OMG 

....my poor wallet :s...but then again if the prices are as good as their last sale, I'm all for it!


----------



## Lec8504

Queenie said:


> *Lec*, I understand that you have the tube dress I posted on pg 47. Do you mind telling me if that is TTS?
> 
> And thanks for posting the Saks link. The only dress on sale is the Diane Cap Sleeve Bandage Dress at $790.


 
it's tight but TTS

and iono what link you guys are looking at, but from what I gather, you need to get an e-mail invite from Saks and when you click on the link in there then it'll take u to the real sales page.  

You can't see everything on sale if you just go to the regular saks site.  

When I last checked, all of the HL dresses that they had (including spring and resort 2009 dresses) were 30-40% off.


----------



## Lec8504

queenp1n said:


> "Unfortunately, you have to have been sent an email to view it on today. However, it will be open to everyone starting tomorrow."
> 
> that's what the live chat associate told me
> 
> *sigh


 
yup...this is true regarding the Saks sale.

and the ash ombre one-shoulder dress was about 40% btw..and they still have a lot of sizes left, not sure if it will be there still by tomorrow though.


----------



## linda83

**qp**, you look fabulous!

Ack, HL Gilt sale next Monday, but I'll be in Germany!! Must make arrangements for Internet access at 9am EST, lol!


----------



## 8mc8

I just joined the forum last week, and I already found so many new obsessions! 

This may be a silly purchase, since I'm currently over 6 months pregnant!  But I'm hoping to quickly get back to my pre-pregnancy size this fall....what size Herve dress do I need if I'm usually 5'4" 110lbs, usually 24 jeans, and 34C bra (but maybe more this fall with nursing boobs!!)

I got the purple colorblock dress (top is silver, mid is magenta, bottom is purple) from Nordies in the XS, but since they have a liberal return policy I'm not too worried. However I'm eyeing stuff from theoutnet and saks and possibly gilt, etc  So I want to make sure I get the right size!  Can I fit the XXS in the ash ombre dress that so many of you girls look fabulous in? 

thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## Lec8504

i have a feeling the gilt sale will have a lot of the older season dresses...but that won't stop me from logging on early monday haha

and yay my blue dress from theoutnet is scheduled to arrive on 5/12!  yay!


----------



## Lec8504

8mc8 said:


> I just joined the forum last week, and I already found so many new obsessions!
> 
> This may be a silly purchase, since I'm currently over 6 months pregnant! But I'm hoping to quickly get back to my pre-pregnancy size this fall....what size Herve dress do I need if I'm usually 5'4" 110lbs, usually 24 jeans, and 34C bra (but maybe more this fall with nursing boobs!!)
> 
> I got the purple colorblock dress (top is silver, mid is magenta, bottom is purple) from Nordies in the XS, but since they have a liberal return policy I'm not too worried. However I'm eyeing stuff from theoutnet and saks and possibly gilt, etc So I want to make sure I get the right size! Can I fit the XXS in the ash ombre dress that so many of you girls look fabulous in?
> 
> thanks so much for your help!!


 
the ash ombre I would stick with your true size...a XS...that dress runs pretty small.  And especially since you are more heavy on top.  I'm around your size give or take a few lbs and smaller chest and I'm a true XS.


----------



## 8mc8

thanks for your quick response!
So do you think I'm an XS in Herve Leger dresses in general then?
I generally wear XS/0 in normal clothing, so that's why I ordered XS, but then I saw HL dresses come in size XXS (that's supposed to be for 0-2) and that threw me off!


----------



## Lec8504

Honestly you could be either a XS or XXS.  I said XS because you are a lot more bigger on top than the other girls.  what's your measurement?  And it depends on the dress too...the fall 08 dresses are a lot more tight than the resort 09 and pre-fall 08 dresses.  

For reference i'm: 34-25-35 and I'm a true XS.   And I usually wear XS and 0 in other clothing too.


----------



## laurayuki

Lec8504 said:


> i have a feeling the gilt sale will have a lot of the older season dresses...but that won't stop me from logging on early monday haha
> 
> and yay my blue dress from theoutnet is scheduled to arrive on 5/12! yay!


 
ditto


----------



## missmollypolly

Lec8504 said:


> yup...this is true regarding the Saks sale.
> 
> and the ash ombre one-shoulder dress was about 40% btw..and they still have a lot of sizes left, not sure if it will be there still by tomorrow though.


 
Are you talking about the ash ombre off shoulder dress, or the one shoulder dress like this: http://static.intelligent.lv/uploadEx/images/ru/people/style/na.kom.lucshe.17/2.jpg ?


----------



## Lec8504

^ no to both.

It's a brand new dress from Spring 09 collection.  It colors look exactly like the ash ombre dress, but the cut is like that other dress that you posted.  You can see it in the celebrity HL thread near the end of the page i think.


----------



## missmollypolly

Lec8504 said:


> ^ no to both.
> 
> It's a brand new dress from Spring 09 collection. It colors look exactly like the ash ombre dress, but the cut is like that other dress that you posted. You can see it in the celebrity HL thread near the end of the page i think.


 
Aha...I know the one!  Thank you!


----------



## glitterglo

So I just bought the ash colorblock dress (fall 2008).  I saw it on Ebay at a price I couldn't say no to lol

I have a feeling I'm going to need to get the straps shortened though.


----------



## queenp1n

you got it!
i was watching it and contemplating whether to get it or to wait for the saks and gilt sales, and i refreshed the page and it was gone!
haha well congrats.


----------



## dreamdoll

Congrats *glitterglo*!!


----------



## ahleah712

*qp*- looking fab!!!!


----------



## ahleah712

oh my...another HL sale...I might as well cancel my trip to Hawaii because I wont have any money left...hahaha..jk


----------



## ahleah712

congrats glitterglo on the ash ombre...I wanted that dress forever too...what size did you get?  I check ebay once in a while and all they have left is xs or xxs...I need a S


----------



## glitterglo

Ahleah, I got it in XXS.  Hopefully won't be too tight, but I should be fine since the cream halter I have is XXS.  Anyone know how this fit compares to the halter and/or bow dresses?


----------



## ahleah712

^^I heard it's tight but still TTS...maybe others can give you better info..


----------



## Lec8504

glitterglo said:


> Ahleah, I got it in XXS.  Hopefully won't be too tight, but I should be fine since the cream halter I have is XXS.  Anyone know how this fit compares to the halter and/or bow dresses?



I have both the ash ombre and the bow dress...and the ash ombre is definitely a lot more tight than the bow dress.  The bow dress I would say fit a little bit more loose than other dresses who are TTS.  Ash ombre is more TTS with a tight fit if that makes sense.  

But if you can fit into the cream halter in a XXS then you should have no problem fitting into the ash ombre, since I heard the halter runs tight too.


----------



## Lec8504

I know a couple of girls still want this dress...ash ombre off shoulder dress in XS is available again at theoutnet!

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/35422


----------



## *qp*

Thank you! *tresjoliex, lilflobowl, laurayuki, linda83  & ahleah712*


----------



## xegbl

glitterglo said:


> So I just bought the ash colorblock dress (fall 2008).  I saw it on Ebay at a price I couldn't say no to lol
> 
> I have a feeling I'm going to need to get the straps shortened though.




I was watching the same dress too, but am on a BAN... Congrats!


----------



## 8mc8

Lec8504 said:


> I know a couple of girls still want this dress...ash ombre off shoulder dress in XS is available again at theoutnet!
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/35422



Thanks again for the sizing info, I checked back at theoutnet, and saw they had the XS again...so I got it! 

Let's hope I lose the baby weight third time around this fall!


----------



## Queenie

Lec8504 said:


> it's tight but TTS
> 
> and iono what link you guys are looking at, but from what I gather, you need to get an e-mail invite from Saks and when you click on the link in there then it'll take u to the real sales page.
> 
> You can't see everything on sale if you just go to the regular saks site.
> 
> When I last checked, all of the HL dresses that they had (including spring and resort 2009 dresses) were 30-40% off.


Thanks dear!


----------



## cuteangel7777

*It finally worked! thank you!!

Soo now i am trying to decide whether i want the strapless dress (the white and black and it looks kinda like a bow) or the one off shoulder ombre dress. I really like but but i dont want to get both at the same time since i got 3 HL dresses this month already ( i know its only 1 week in.. i had been bad)..Soo any suggestion? I wear a xxs for tts dresses and xs for the tight ones- do u know which size i would fit for these two? 
TIA!!
 *


Lec8504 said:


> ^ u got the e-mail?
> 
> click on women's clothing and then click on "more" under designer and it should list Herve Leger in that list and you can see all of the dresses that's available.
> 
> it's flying like hot cakes though, when i first looked it had about 18 dresses on there with lots of sizes left and now there's only 12 with limited sizes, I see XXS and M though.
> 
> The black dress with the v-neck?  I think it's $500 something listed.
> 
> And sorry I don't know how else to access the sale, maybe one of the other girls can help u.
> 
> edit- i'm looking at it right now, both of the black dresses are not the new resort/spring collection but both have deep v-neck.  One have thinner straps and it's $585 and only XXS left.  The other one have the cap sleeve $790 in a Small and Large left.
> 
> edit again-  I just tried to go on the Saks regular site and searching HL and it pops up all of the HL that's on sale...so maybe the sale is live now?   try it, it should work.


----------



## lilmissb

qp you look FAB!


----------



## lilflobowl

hooray! met up with sharloett today & we did a dress swop! i'm a happy chica!


----------



## lilmissb

^Nice! So modelling pics???


----------



## lilflobowl

ah, i didn't take any cos it looks the same as my previous pic just that the top band is tighter & i don't need to send it for alterations 

(also cos the humidity in Singapore was ridiculous & by the time i put on the dress i was super unglam!)


----------



## lilmissb

Fair enough, I'll let you off this time!!!  

Going OT, have you seen any charcoal J Brand Lovestory jeans around have you? Or any other style in charcoal really, I want a new pair for winter.


----------



## lilflobowl

hrm... charcoal jeans? have you checked out frankie b? Revolve clothing has so many jeans (incl. frankie b) plus they have this discount code that you can use for 15% discount.


----------



## glitterglo

Lec8504 said:


> I have both the ash ombre and the bow dress...and the ash ombre is definitely a lot more tight than the bow dress. The bow dress I would say fit a little bit more loose than other dresses who are TTS. Ash ombre is more TTS with a tight fit if that makes sense.
> 
> But if you can fit into the cream halter in a XXS then you should have no problem fitting into the ash ombre, since I heard the halter runs tight too.


 
Lec, do you have the ash ombre or the ash colorblock?  The one I'm talking about is the #5, fall 2008.


----------



## sharloett

hoorah!!! Thanks to *Lilflobowl*, my dress now fits!!!!!
Although the top band is a little loose like what Lilflobowl anticipated, but at least the other sections fit better now. Yay! Post pics tom morn heh.


----------



## lilflobowl

hoorah sharloett! did you manage to zip it up yourself? quickly post pics - we're "voyeurs" here. hehehe


----------



## Queenie

Congrats *sharloett*!! Can't wait to see your modelling picture soon.


----------



## lilflobowl

sharloett, do you have CLs as well? if you do we could do HL + CL at one shot! (I know for sure everyone else has CLs )


----------



## dreamdoll

HLs and CLs would be perfect by me!!


----------



## Lec8504

glitterglo said:


> Lec, do you have the ash ombre or the ash colorblock? The one I'm talking about is the #5, fall 2008.


 
ahh sorry I think I just mainly read ahleah's reply to you and thought u got the ash ombre too.  I have the ash ombre not colorblock.  But I heard the colorblock is TTS, so you should be ok


----------



## Lec8504

looking forward to more modeling pics ladies 

did anyone get anything from the Saks sale?  Cuteangel did you? And sorry I don't know about the sizing on those two dresses...but usually resort is slightly more loose than the fall 08 dresses (which I"m assuming where ur XS dresses are from?)..so maybe XXS?  U can always return it


----------



## laurayuki

I got the blue dress last night. it fits perfectly! thnx lux for pushing me over the edge. the top is obviously for bigger cup girls but it's actually big enough that i can wear one of my padded strapless bra with it! 

pictures sometime later this week.. have to travel..


----------



## lilmissb

lilflobowl said:


> hrm... charcoal jeans? have you checked out frankie b? Revolve clothing has so many jeans (incl. frankie b) plus they have this discount code that you can use for 15% discount.


 
Thanks lilflo...must check it out.


----------



## Lec8504

laurayuki said:


> I got the blue dress last night. it fits perfectly! thnx lux for pushing me over the edge. the top is obviously for bigger cup girls but it's actually big enough that i can wear one of my padded strapless bra with it!
> 
> pictures sometime later this week.. have to travel..


 
wow that's really fast laura!  post pics!


----------



## xegbl

laurayuki said:


> I got the blue dress last night. it fits perfectly! thnx lux for pushing me over the edge. the top is obviously for bigger cup girls but it's actually big enough that i can wear one of my padded strapless bra with it!
> 
> pictures sometime later this week.. have to travel..



I wanted to get the blue dress but was glad I didn't cos I'm like 32A (after effects of breastfeeding ush and the top will definitely be loose on me.... 
I really envy those of u who have heavier tops cos u all rock in HL!!

Btw, for those with smaller boobs, what are the styles that looks good on u?


----------



## lilflobowl

The offshoulder, bow halter & strapless dresses! Think the one shoulder generally works for everybody!


----------



## sharloett

*Lil*- Got no CLs cos guess what, my feet are too big for them generally. The cut doesn't fit 

Anyway, here are my pics! Excuse the messiness in the background 

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=762968&stc=1&d=1241744747

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=762967&stc=1&d=1241744747


----------



## lilflobowl

Too big for CLs!? Looking great in the dress!


----------



## melissab

you look awesome Shar!!!


----------



## lilmissb

sharloett you look great! Well purchased....


----------



## may3545

You look great in that dress!


----------



## sharloett

Thanks for your compliments *Lilflobowl, Melissab, Lilmissb* and *May3545*!! I'm very happy with the dress


----------



## ahleah712

Lec8504 said:


> ahh sorry I think I just mainly read ahleah's reply to you and thought u got the ash ombre too.  I have the ash ombre not colorblock.  But I heard the colorblock is TTS, so you should be ok



hahahaha...I read it wrong too...I thought *glitterglo* said ash ombre...lol sorry...I want the ash ombre not ash coloblock...hahahaha


----------



## dreamdoll

*sharloett*, you look amazing in the dress!!


----------



## ahleah712

*Shar* you look fab!!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

Laura, post modelling pics please!!


----------



## Lec8504

sharl you look so cute in that dress!

impatient people (especially me) are waiting for your modeling pics laura lol


----------



## sharloett

Thanks *dreamdoll, ahleah*,  and *lec*! 

*Laura* - Modeling pics! 

*Lilflobowl* - So did you score any CLs?  Maybe next time we can visit the local CL store and I can show you what fat feet mean when I say I can't fit into a CL haha. I just have very broad feet sigh. CLs, sergio rossi, some guiseppes models...uh uh, can't fit!:cry:


----------



## lilflobowl

sharloett, i didn't get anything yet 'cos all the shoes listed on discount aren't the ones i've been eyeing!!!! but sure, let's go on a CL outing & you can show me what you mean!


----------



## sharloett

Sure, you've got a date!


----------



## lilflobowl

^ steady bom pee pee!


----------



## Queenie

*sharloett*, wow that was so STUNNING!! I admire anyone who dares to wear light-coloured HL dresses. You're officially my idol.


----------



## sharloett

Queenie: I'm flattered....then Lilflobowl must be your idol too cos she has the same dress as me! haha!


----------



## lilflobowl

you girls are too funny! I used to think that light colours were only good on darker skin tones but nowadays I don't think so. & the interesting thing is that HL dresses, regardless of the colour, just does wonders for the female silhouette!


----------



## lilmissb

I would wear a light coloured dress if I had the body! I love light colours especially cream but I need to get back into shape again first!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

Not sure if you girls know but the real Mr. Herve Leger has his own brand again! 

Herve L. Leroux


----------



## Sammyjoe

sharloett you look great!


----------



## dreamdoll

Hi ladies, here's a shot taken by my gf in Paris last week...


----------



## roussel

Aaah the salmon dress! Nice pic dreamdoll!
Oh I don't think I posted this yet, pic of the Las Vegas store I took last month.


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks roussel, wow look at the colours!


----------



## Queenie

*lilflobowl*, I agree. HL dresses are just amazing.

*lilmissb*, same here! I love the cream but if only I had that kinda body.

Wow thanks for sharing, *dreamdoll* and *roussel*!


----------



## lilmissb

*Queenie*, you do!

Thanks for the link *lilflo!*


----------



## callmelulu

dreamdoll said:


> Hi ladies, here's a shot taken by my gf in Paris last week...



thanks for the pic!  LOVE that skirt and top combo.  oh no.  just when i thought i was done...


----------



## dreamdoll

You're welcome! Matches the (vert anis?) kelly in your avatar


----------



## pro_shopper

Wow the boutique looks amazing! Wish we had one here...


----------



## Dukeprincess

HL sale on Gilt today!


----------



## lilflobowl

yupyups, we know! thanks for the alert though


----------



## roussel

Where are my HL girls?  Still awake my girls in the other side of the world?  Only a few minutes left...


----------



## Lec8504

whoa!! lilmissb!!  the one shoulder dress is only there only $500 something!

bleh I only see one dress that i'm somewhat interested in.....the rest i mainly have lol


----------



## x joie

darn, the one I wanted is in someone else's cart.


----------



## xegbl

How does the one shoulder dress run? TTS?


----------



## x joie

it's only 9:02!!!!


----------



## xegbl

Okay, I managed to grab 2 dresses!!


----------



## lilflobowl

who got what!


----------



## mars702

I tried to buy three dresses and all were in someones cart.  Looks like I'm not going to score this sale.


----------



## chinkyi23

does anyone know how the one shoulder fits?


----------



## x joie

lalala just sitting here, hoping my dress will come back! I have three hours before a project is due and this is what I am doing.. oh boy!


----------



## caterpillar

i only wanted the cream one shoulder but gilt didn't even carry an xxs oh well


----------



## xegbl

I managed to get the grey ombre and one shoulder (think it's 39) cream dress


----------



## lilflobowl

Tts!



chinkyi23 said:


> does anyone know how the one shoulder fits?


----------



## chinkyi23

Thanks lilflobowl. Getting ready to release the cream one shoulder in M at 12:10 if anyone wants it. I need a S.


----------



## callmelulu

geez everything is in someone's cart.   oh well good news for my wallet!


----------



## lilflobowl

congrats xegbl! you snagged the cream one shoulder from me!


----------



## x joie

Okay, I give up, I need to go onto campus now. 

Hope other people scored better than I did!


----------



## roussel

How does the prune ombre dress run? TTS or big?


----------



## shockboogie

All my sizes were in someone's cart by 12 noon! Argh...


----------



## Lec8504

ahleah got a dress!!!  

the navy blue tank dress  congrats!


----------



## lilflobowl

If you don't mind it not being as tight fitting as the S would be then you could definitely fit into the M...



chinkyi23 said:


> Thanks lilflobowl. Getting ready to release the cream one shoulder in M at 12:10 if anyone wants it. I need a S.


----------



## xegbl

lilflobowl said:


> congrats xegbl! you snagged the cream one shoulder from me!



 I'm like totally BANNED!! Hopefully it fits..


----------



## glitterglo

I think I might be spoiled, but the prices on Gilt are just "okay" compared to Hautelook's last sale. The ash ombre is a good price though.


----------



## shockboogie

roussel said:


> How does the prune ombre dress run? TTS or big?




I think its TTS because its cut like the bow dress isnt it?


----------



## shockboogie

I want the cream one shoulder in XS if anyone is letting it go!


----------



## missmollypolly

ahh I'm so disappointed about the one-shoulder...I think I need a S.


----------



## roussel

I want the blush lilac dress...


----------



## shockboogie

roussel said:


> I want the blush lilac dress...





oooh... thats pretty! i hope you get it!!!


----------



## xegbl

glitterglo said:


> I think I might be spoiled, but the prices on Gilt are just "okay" compared to Hautelook's last sale. The ash ombre is a good price though.



That's true cos Hautelook had the additional 20% coupon code... Well, they almost didn't honour that once they found out ppl were using it for Herve Leger....


----------



## more_CHOOS

i am going to save money on this sale...nothing i want


----------



## dreamdoll

oh my almost everything I was looking at is gone! I've logged out...what did everyone else get?


----------



## glitterglo

I have the colorblock mini (purple/pink) in my cart XS if anyone wants it...let me know and I'll let it go.


----------



## roussel

Yay I got the blush dress!  I'm checking out!


----------



## shockboogie

roussel said:


> Yay I got the blush dress!  I'm checking out!




SCORE!!!!!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

congrats roussel!! i was considering that too but they only had it in the M!


----------



## roussel

Wait is it TTS? Should I get the M?


----------



## dreamdoll

roussel said:


> Yay I got the blush dress! I'm checking out!


 
Congrats!!!!


----------



## arireyes

I've got the green reversible one in my cart, is that tts?  I really wanted the purple, black off the shoulder though.


----------



## lilflobowl

*roussel*, a couple of girls mentioned that when they sized up the top was a little loose  while the bottom half was comfy but nothing a few stitches can't fix. anyway if you've got a nice set of boobs I'm sure it'll be fine.

*arireyes*, seems that the green reversible is pretty TTS.


----------



## Lec8504

wow almost all of them were fall 08 dresses....ash ombre was a hella good price...i think i paid $200+ for it at the store.  I kinda wanted the one shoulder cream after I saw linda wear it lol...oh well i was good this time!  congrats to the girls who scored!


----------



## dreamdoll

arireyes said:


> I've got the green reversible one in my cart, is that tts? I really wanted the purple, black off the shoulder though.


 
Hmm not too sure about the green reversible one, but the purple black off shoulder piece is TTS...


----------



## Lec8504

almost all of the dresses are tight but TTS per fall2008.  Only the victoria beckham dress (purple and white and black and white) run big.


----------



## arireyes

I got it, someone must have let it go.  Gonna order it,.


----------



## shockboogie

My one shoulder cream dream is sold out... I hope a tPFer got it though!!!


----------



## roussel

That black with sequins around the neckline runs big, I got a S in that style


----------



## lilflobowl

^ i hope we don't find them on e*ay after this...


----------



## shockboogie

lilflobowl said:


> ^ i hope we don't find them on e*ay after this...





I hope not too... That would totally suck....


----------



## missmollypolly

Does the one-shoulder multi colored dress run very true to size?  I'm a 6 in everything and I'm wondering if I could fit into the M?


----------



## missmollypolly

just to add, my measurements are like 35-27-38


----------



## shockboogie

missmollypolly said:


> Does the one-shoulder multi colored dress run very true to size?  I'm a 6 in everything and I'm wondering if I could fit into the M?




It might be a little loose on you depending if you're top heavy or not.


----------



## dreamdoll

*missmollypolly*, I think you might be able to fit into a Small...


----------



## missmollypolly

shockboogie said:


> It might be a little loose on you depending if you're top heavy or not.


 
I'm a D-cup but otherwise proportionate through my upper body...I'm thinking I should pass and search around for a S?


----------



## ahleah712

Yay!!!! I was surprise I was able to put this in my cart!!!   



Lec8504 said:


> ahleah got a dress!!!
> 
> the navy blue tank dress  congrats!


----------



## linda83

*missmollypolly*, it's impossible to find elsewhere. Get it and return it if it doesn't fit!


----------



## linda83

Sigh, I can never get anything on Gilt. Depressing! Congrats to those who scored!


----------



## dreamdoll

*Ahleah*, congrats!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

V, I totally agree, would be just horrid if they end up on eb*y...


----------



## ambicion6

so sad HL will never fit me   there was one size L dress but I'm a size 12 and top heavy, so I left it alone.  oh well, just saved myself $600, but I hope the rest of you lovely ladies got what you wanted!!!


----------



## shockboogie

I am about to release the green reversible dress in xs. Let me know who wants it!


----------



## Lec8504

ahleah712 said:


> Yay!!!! I was surprise I was able to put this in my cart!!!



lol u were pretty fast...when i clicked to try to get it in mine it was gone...and that was like 10 sec into the sale i think hahha

ok roll count...who else got what?  Looking forward to modeling pics ladies


----------



## lilflobowl

congrats *ahleah*! hope this doesn't spoil your hawaii plans!

*mollypolly*, i actually think an M would be good for you. The one thing I've noticed about one shoulders is that if you get them too small it isn't flattering on a bigger bust - better to get it in the M then alter downwards in this case, KWIM?


----------



## missmollypolly

I ended up ordering the one-shoulder in M!  Hopefully it won't be too large.


----------



## lilflobowl

*ambicion6*, keep a lookout on the bay, some of the previous seasons' dresses should be able to fit you comfortably!


----------



## lilflobowl

congrats *missmollypolly*! it'll be fine I reckon! you don't want to be left gasping for air in case the chest is too tight anyway!


----------



## missmollypolly

lilflobowl said:


> congrats *missmollypolly*! it'll be fine I reckon! you don't want to be left gasping for air in case the chest is too tight anyway!


 
Hehe...I agree!  I'm super-excited...this is my first HL and I've had my eye on this dress for forever.  Thanks to everyone who helped me with the sizing info!


----------



## Lec8504

I agree with lilflo....you should be fine with a M especially if you are busty up top...and the fall dresses do run small...TTS but tightttttt.


----------



## dreamdoll

lilflobowl said:


> congrats *missmollypolly*! it'll be fine I reckon! you don't want to be left gasping for air in case the chest is too tight anyway!


 
That's true too...it can always be taken in a little...


----------



## Lec8504

ahleah - i don't think ur dress is from fall 08!!  I looked online and I don't see it anywhere?  ahh u lucky butt! lol


----------



## lilflobowl

not a problem & welcome to our obsession!


----------



## dreamdoll

missmollypolly said:


> Hehe...I agree! I'm super-excited...this is my first HL and I've had my eye on this dress for forever. Thanks to everyone who helped me with the sizing info!


 
Congrats!!! Can't wait to see action pics!


----------



## lilflobowl

ok girls, i'm off to lala land.. gotta wake up to another day of corporate slavery in 6 hours. something has to fund this (+CL) habit..


----------



## x joie

Lec8504 said:


> ahleah - i don't think ur dress is from fall 08!!  I looked online and I don't see it anywhere?  ahh u lucky butt! lol



ahleah's dress is from two seasons ago. my friend got it from saks when it  was first released... i've never seen it in the HL stores (SF, Vegas, or NYC) 

congrats! I wanted that one too but in XS...


----------



## arireyes

Yeah I'm sure they will be though.   I ordered the off the shoulder one.  Hopefully it fits.


----------



## missty4

Just curious, would the Victoria Beckham dress in an XS for a size 2 with C/D cup be pushing it? I saw that it runs larger, but more worried about the cut in front that might not be C/D cup friendly. Thanks


----------



## shockboogie

lilflobowl said:


> ok girls, i'm off to lala land.. gotta wake up to another day of corporate slavery in 6 hours. something has to fund this (+CL) habit..




goodnight and sweet dreams lilflo! i better start getting back to work now too to fund "the habit" as well


----------



## dreamdoll

Goodnight ladies...I'm off too! Long day at work tomorrow...


----------



## Lec8504

x joie said:


> ahleah's dress is from two seasons ago. my friend got it from saks when it  was first released... i've never seen it in the HL stores (SF, Vegas, or NYC)
> 
> congrats! I wanted that one too but in XS...



does it run TTS like the fall 08 dress or loose like the victoria beckham dress?  Or like ur tank dress?

yeh ahleah got the xs..we were all clicking at the same time i reckon haha


----------



## x joie

Lec8504 said:


> does it run TTS like the fall 08 dress or loose like the victoria beckham dress?  Or like ur tank dress?
> 
> yeh ahleah got the xs..we were all clicking at the same time i reckon haha


i think it runs smaller than the tank dress ahleah has-- if xs was big on her, this xs should work great.


----------



## roussel

goodnight lilflo and dreamdoll!


----------



## olialm1

I don't think the sale is too great. The other site that had a sale before this (I forgot the name) had a lot of the same dresses for way cheaper. Congrats to whoever scored the cream one shoulder dress though!


----------



## Lec8504

ah i see thanks joie!  yay congrats L 

oliam- actually for the one shoulder and the ash ombre this was the best price I've seen in a while.  I think you meant the haute look sale...and the only really good sale price there were the bow dresses.   And this sale has most of the fall 08 dresses...the other sale had a lot of the older season dresses from what I remembered.

 congrats again to whoever scored!  Gotta get ready for my school & work daily grind...


----------



## roussel

^ Lec you didn't get any?  Yes, really good price for that ash ombre which I really want to get, but nothing in my size


----------



## bbbrivera

I got the cream one shoulder dress in a medium.  I'm afraid it'll be too big, i'm usually a small, but I've wanted it so long, i'll get it tailored!


----------



## Lec8504

roussel said:


> ^ Lec you didn't get any?  Yes, really good price for that ash ombre which I really want to get, but nothing in my size



nah....the only thing that somewhat interest me was the navy blue tank dress that ahleah got..and I might buy it from her if it doesn't fit her since she got a XS.  But the other dresses..either i tried it on and it looks weird on me or i have already hehe.  Did you get the lilac dress roussel?  congrats btw!   I did put the cream one shoulder dress on waitlist though hehe

oh well more $$ toward the salmon/coral dress from resort 09 huh?


----------



## roussel

^ Yes I got the lilac dress!  Hope it fits, I haven't tried this one on yet.  I also put that cream one shoulder on hold.


----------



## cuteangel7777

Hi ladies!!

Congrat on ladies who got their loves on the gilt!!
I wanted to get the ash ombre and the one shoulder nude dress but i forgot this morning and when i got there at 9:20 both of them were gone in my size.. sooo sad... does anyone know where i can still find the one shoulder one?


----------



## cuteangel7777

xegbl said:


> I managed to get the grey ombre and one shoulder (think it's 39) cream dress



you got both of the dresses i really wanted! Congrat!


----------



## bettyyy

My boyfriend surprised me and bought 2 dresses off of gilt... the colorblock mini and the rosette mini.  Any of you ladies know how these fit?  He bought M and I'm scared they'll be too big...  TIA


----------



## shockboogie

^^ Aw  What a sweet boyfriend to surprise you with HLs! What are your measurements?


----------



## Lec8504

cuteangel7777 said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> Congrat on ladies who got their loves on the gilt!!
> I wanted to get the ash ombre and the one shoulder nude dress but i forgot this morning and when i got there at 9:20 both of them were gone in my size.. sooo sad... does anyone know where i can still find the one shoulder one?


 
the only one I can think of is ebay...but u have to pay a huge markup.  Or call around to the HL store and see if they can locate one for u....


----------



## cuteangel7777

Lec8504 said:


> the only one I can think of is ebay...but u have to pay a huge markup.  Or call around to the HL store and see if they can locate one for u....




Thank you thank you thank you!! i think i am gonna do that.. do u remember how much it was? and how it fits?


----------



## Lec8504

sorry I didn't really like that dress in the beginning so I didn't pay much attention to it....pm Linda..her sn is linda something..but I THINK she bought it from the boutique..not sure though.  This dress is tight but TTS..so stick with ur usual size.


----------



## lilmissb

Wow ladies! I can't buy anything off Gilt cos they won't take overseas credit cards :cry: I found that out last week when I tried to buy some J Brand jeans. It took a week to get my money back!!!

Wah! My one shoulder was on there too, what a b*tch!! MY HG of HL's.....  

Well done ladies. I personally would have liked of course my one shoulder and the ash ombre or the reversible. Oh well!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Lec8504 said:


> the only one I can think of is ebay...but u have to pay a huge markup.  Or call around to the HL store and see if they can locate one for u....



Can I just say that there is no way in hell you'll be able to find the ash ombre or one shoulder. They've been sold out for quite some time. I have bugged an SA about the one shoulder and he said sold out everywhere in all sizes. None availble. Zilch. If his answer wasn't right I will kill him!!


----------



## CatNZ

so many beautiful HLs on Gilt but none for us international people... guess I should start stalking ebay, no doubt a bunch of dresses will show up very soon


----------



## Lec8504

lilmissb said:


> Can I just say that there is no way in hell you'll be able to find the ash ombre or one shoulder. They've been sold out for quite some time. I have bugged an SA about the one shoulder and he said sold out everywhere in all sizes. None availble. Zilch. If his answer wasn't right I will kill him!!


 

did u talk to P lilmiss?

I remember a while ago he told me that the ash ombre was sold out everywhere too..and then I found out that there are still some at the other stores :x  I think they have stock somewhere..u never know..just try and ask around..but the price at gilt is pretty darn good..better than the HL store when they have their 60% off.


----------



## xegbl

Lec8504 said:


> did u talk to P lilmiss?
> 
> I remember a while ago he told me that the ash ombre was sold out everywhere too..and then I found out that there are still some at the other stores :x  I think they have stock somewhere..u never know..just try and ask around..but the price at gilt is pretty darn good..better than the HL store when they have their 60% off.




It's the same price as the HL store; I know cos I almost got it from P but decided not to after 2 dresses then... it's a better deal now just that I don't have to pay Sales tax on Gilt


----------



## lilmissb

Lec8504 said:


> did u talk to P lilmiss?
> 
> I remember a while ago he told me that the ash ombre was sold out everywhere too..and then I found out that there are still some at the other stores :x I think they have stock somewhere..u never know..just try and ask around..but the price at gilt is pretty darn good..better than the HL store when they have their 60% off.


 
That's who I bugged! He must have been so sick of me.


----------



## arireyes

Where has P been? He hasn't been around here.  Does anyone else here have this dress? I looked for pic's but didn't see it.


----------



## roussel

^ Did you get that one Ari?  It looks like the same cut as the purple off shoulder.


----------



## arireyes

yeah I ordered it, but I dont see anyone else wearing it,  Kinda makes me wonder if I made a good decision.


----------



## xegbl

arireyes said:


> Where has P been? He hasn't been around here.  Does anyone else here have this dress? I looked for pic's but didn't see it.



Luxlover has this but hers was grey instead of purple on top.


----------



## linda83

*lilmissb*, Gilt didn't have the one-shoulder dress in a size S anyway, so no loss to you there!


----------



## glitterglo

arireyes said:


> yeah I ordered it, but I dont see anyone else wearing it, Kinda makes me wonder if I made a good decision.


 
I love the dress!  I've just never seen it before, but I think it looks great.


----------



## arireyes

Thanks!  I thought I might be alone on this one, but Ill post pics when I get it.


----------



## lilmissb

linda83 said:


> *lilmissb*, Gilt didn't have the one-shoulder dress in a size S anyway, so no loss to you there!


 
I know  :cry:  but I thought I might get an XS and lose weight or alternatively get M and get it taken in.  meh


----------



## Lec8504

xegbl said:


> It's the same price as the HL store; I know cos I almost got it from P but decided not to after 2 dresses then... it's a better deal now just that I don't have to pay Sales tax on Gilt



for which dress?  cuz for sure the ash ombre is cheaper on gilt....I paid $800 something including taxes for it at the HL store when I got it from P.

the lilac dress is about the same price i think..cheaper on gilt because of no tax.

the teal and black dress is cheaper on gilt too.


----------



## Lec8504

lilmissb said:


> That's who I bugged! He must have been so sick of me.



hahah oh...yeh iono now I think whenever they say things are sold out...a month or so later it'll pop up again somewhere else.  I would just keep on looking around.  Did u try the las vegas or NY store?


----------



## lilflobowl

Lilmissb, gilt doesn't accept international ccs? Strange, I know dreamdoll has bought from them before


----------



## dreamdoll

roussel said:


> ^ Did you get that one Ari? It looks like the same cut as the purple off shoulder.


 
 same cut as the purple off shoulder, which I have...


----------



## xegbl

Lec8504 said:


> for which dress?  cuz for sure the ash ombre is cheaper on gilt....I paid $800 something including taxes for it at the HL store when I got it from P.
> 
> the lilac dress is about the same price i think..cheaper on gilt because of no tax.
> 
> the teal and black dress is cheaper on gilt too.



*the ash ombre during the 60% sale.. i think it's $636 + sales tax which comes up to ard $700 after adding in 9.5% sales tax*


----------



## janeatte

Speaking of the purple off shoulder, I just got mine.  I got a S instead of XS because I heard it runs small.  Thank goodness, I think the XS would not have been good at all.  I'm not sure whether to keep this one or not, thoughts?  It would probably look better with a bra?


----------



## janeatte

Oh, also does anyone know if there are fake HL dresses out there?  Just want to know if I should be careful when buying on ebay.  So sad I didn't get anything at the Gilt sale, congrats to those who did!


----------



## dreamdoll

janeatte, I love the purple off shoulder...  very versatile...


----------



## arireyes

janeatte said:


> Speaking of the purple off shoulder, I just got mine.  I got a S instead of XS because I heard it runs small.  Thank goodness, I think the XS would not have been good at all.  I'm not sure whether to keep this one or not, thoughts?  It would probably look better with a bra?



looks great on you!  I hope mine doesnt run too small.  I ordered my usual size!!


----------



## Queenie

All my sizes are gone at 12.05! *SIGH* Anyway, congrats to those who scored!

If you have anything to let go, please PM me.


----------



## CatNZ

janeatte said:


> Speaking of the purple off shoulder, I just got mine. I got a S instead of XS because I heard it runs small. Thank goodness, I think the XS would not have been good at all. I'm not sure whether to keep this one or not, thoughts? It would probably look better with a bra?


 
the purple off-shoudler looks great on you janeatte!  The lady at the HL boutique had trouble zipping me into it around the ribcage area, and I had to size up for it...  for the longest time I thought I over-indulged 

and yes, a bra does help with that style IMHO, something that provides a mild lift, but not so much padding!


----------



## Queenie

*janeatte*, I think you look FAB!! Keep it!







I am rather skeptical abt fakes (esp when it's made in China).


----------



## CatNZ

lilflobowl said:


> Lilmissb, gilt doesn't accept international ccs? Strange, I know dreamdoll has bought from them before


 
I think dreamdoll has contacts in the US   I signed up to Gilt (and HauteLook etc...), and read up on their policies, and they certainly don't do international orders :cry:


----------



## CatNZ

Queenie said:


> I am rather skeptical abt fakes (esp when it's made in China).


 
but even the authentics are made in China   I felt ever so slightly cheated when I got the purple offshoulder from HL boutique, then realised where HLs are made.....


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks CatNZ for clarifying...


----------



## janeatte

Thanks arireyes, dreamdoll, catnz, and queenie; I think I will keep it.  I'm going on a short trip to NY in June.  I'm using it as an excuse to wear my HL!  
So, there are fakes?  If so, how do you tell?


----------



## janeatte

Queenie said:


> All my sizes are gone at 12.05! *SIGH* Anyway, congrats to those who scored!
> 
> If you have anything to let go, please PM me.



I'd be interested too if any XS or S dresses don't work out for anyone.


----------



## CatNZ

janeatte said:


> So, there are fakes? If so, how do you tell?


 
I've seen HL look-alikes done by chainstores, but haven't spotted any blatant fakes on *bay...

in some ways I'd like to think HL is rather difficult to fake.  because I believe that the stretchy material is quite unique, and probably calls for some different techniques in garment construction... remember, it involves a LOT of stretch and shaping, but holding you in securely & firmly 

it's probably WAY too much effort and cost involved to produce a convincing replica....


----------



## lilflobowl

janeatte, looking very pretty in the dress!


----------



## lilmissb

*janeatte* you look fab! Congrats!!! I'm so behind in HL, when are the sales gonna start?


----------



## lilmissb

Why are these listed already???  

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-W-TAGS-1250...ryZ63861QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## dreamdoll

lilmissb said:


> Why are these listed already???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-W-TAGS-1250...ryZ63861QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
This is terrible!


----------



## shockboogie

janeatte said:


> Speaking of the purple off shoulder, I just got mine.  I got a S instead of XS because I heard it runs small.  Thank goodness, I think the XS would not have been good at all.  I'm not sure whether to keep this one or not, thoughts?  It would probably look better with a bra?




You look great in that dress, *janeatte*!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

argh! why do people like to do this? funny though that they'd list it when they haven't yet received it from Gilt yet?


----------



## olialm1

lilmissb said:


> Why are these listed already???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-W-TAGS-1250...ryZ63861QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




their username is circlit. What a goon.


----------



## meowmeow

I have caught the HL bug after seeing so many of you girls looking so gorgeous in HL! Since there are a limited HL dresses in Toronto, I am sad to say that I have not seen one IRL.... But I *just* score myself the Sequin-Detail dress off ebay in medium! I hope that it would fit me ... fyi, I am about 5"5', waist 29 and can usually can fit in a 6 in BCBG dresses. I hope that it will fit me and that I will look good in it! I can't wait!


----------



## Megadane

Hi *Meowmeow*!  I'm in London..we're practically neighboors  I have this dress and it's fantastic-I haven't worn it yet though, haha!  The detailing is gorgeous-have fun with it!



meowmeow said:


> I have caught the HL bug after seeing so many of you girls looking so gorgeous in HL! Since there are a limited HL dresses in Toronto, I am sad to say that I have not seen one IRL.... But I *just* score myself the Sequin-Detail dress off ebay in medium! I hope that it would fit me ... fyi, I am about 5"5', waist 29 and can usually can fit in a 6 in BCBG dresses. I hope that it will fit me and that I will look good in it! I can't wait!


----------



## Lec8504

congrats meow!  I saw this dress IRL on May at the last meet and she looked amazing...really elegant.  

did any of you guys get the blue kate winslet dress yet?!  Mine is "out for delivery"


----------



## Megadane

*Janeatte* the dress looks fabulous on you!!!

Sorry I've been MIA ladies- my BF found my little HL 'collection'  and freaked so to keep the peace I had to chill for a bit..
A few weeks ago I wore the HL resort I got from *LIL *and all he said was  "WHEN did you get THAT?".  I was so sad..I wanted to look pretty for him
Anyway-tempis for him, I've been spying  Spring#13 and cannot stay away any longer!
I'll have to go through the thread and check out the new purchases!!


----------



## Megadane

Awww *lilmissb* you didnt get the one shoulder  You've been coveting that one forever!  




lilmissb said:


> Wow ladies! I can't buy anything off Gilt cos they won't take overseas credit cards :cry: I found that out last week when I tried to buy some J Brand jeans. It took a week to get my money back!!!
> 
> Wah! My one shoulder was on there too, what a b*tch!! MY HG of HL's.....
> 
> Well done ladies. I personally would have liked of course my one shoulder and the ash ombre or the reversible. Oh well!!!


----------



## meowmeow

Megadane said:


> Hi *Meowmeow*! I'm in London..we're practically neighboors I have this dress and it's fantastic-I haven't worn it yet though, haha! The detailing is gorgeous-have fun with it!


 
Hi neighbor, do you have any modelling pictures of the dress? would love to see it!   where did you buy it btw?  




			
				Lec8504 said:
			
		

> congrats meow! I saw this dress IRL on May at the last meet and she looked amazing...really elegant.


 
I would love to see modelling pictures of girsl wearing this dress! But I can't seem to find any here... (or maybe I just don't know how to search for them!)


----------



## Lec8504

search for the Herve Leger Reference pic thread


----------



## Megadane

*meowmeow* if you PM me your email addy I'll send you some!  There is a HL reference thread with modelling pics
I can send the pics when I get home


----------



## Megadane

Oh...I got my dress from Preston-he's so helpful especially since were so HL deprived here!  I highly suggest making his acquaintance


----------



## roussel

meowmeow we have about the same measurements and I tried on this dress in M and it fits perfect.


----------



## lilmissb

Megadane said:


> *Janeatte* the dress looks fabulous on you!!!
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA ladies- my BF found my little HL 'collection' and freaked so to keep the peace I had to chill for a bit..
> A few weeks ago I wore the HL resort I got from *LIL *and all he said was "WHEN did you get THAT?". I was so sad..I wanted to look pretty for him
> Anyway-tempis for him, I've been spying Spring#13 and cannot stay away any longer!
> I'll have to go through the thread and check out the new purchases!!


 
As long as it's your money.....


----------



## Megadane

lilmissb said:


> As long as it's your money.....



Yes for sure..he bought me the first one so technically is an enabler
The rest is alllll me..


----------



## lilflobowl

Welcome back Meg!!!! Just cos bf isn't happy with the buying doesn't mean you can't meet us here!!


----------



## dreamdoll

Welcome back megadane!


----------



## Megadane

Aww thanks *Dreamdoll and LIL*..I missed it here!  Dont get me wrong I'm not complaining- I love my BF, he was just a little worried.
Anyways..back to business


----------



## Lec8504

wb meg 

oh and my blue kate winslet dress came today....and wow..these older season dresses run pretty darn big.    I can zip it up easily by myself, and I got an XXS..while i'm usually always a XS.   

It reminds me of the resort 2009 dresses.  The material is more thin (for lack of better word) than the fall 08 dresses...so it sort of molds to your curve rather than sucking in everything like a corset like some of the fall 08 dresses do.   Only gripe is that it bunches up when I walk...egh...

but this dress is so elegant looking!   Gives off the same feeling like the ash ombre..just different color 

oh and again i apoligize for cr@ppy quality pic..i'll TRY to take better pics next time when i'm at my bf moms house..since she has better lighting.  My room is always ridiculously dark even with natural sunlight and my full size mirror is always dirty because my nephew likes messing around in my room :/  hehe


----------



## janeatte

Wow Lec looking good!  It looks so classy on you!


----------



## shockboogie

^^Wow! You look great in it, girl! XXS! It fits your figure well for sure.


----------



## melissab

Awesome dress Lec!!! you look so good in it!!!


----------



## Lec8504

omg girls!  they restocked their inventory on theoutnet.com...hurry hurry!!  lots of dresses left!


----------



## shockboogie

How do you think the deep v neck in blue would fit me if im usually an xs? Could xxs work?


----------



## janeatte

This might be a stupid question, but how do you girls store your HL dresses?  I am hanging mine up, but I read on the HL site it says to store them flat in their garment bag.  I didn't get a garment bag even thought I bought 2 of mine at the store.


----------



## shockboogie

^^I store them in the garment bag - lay them flat down.


----------



## Lec8504

janeatte said:


> This might be a stupid question, but how do you girls store your HL dresses?  I am hanging mine up, but I read on the HL site it says to store them flat in their garment bag.  I didn't get a garment bag even thought I bought 2 of mine at the store.



I didn't get any garment bag either...but I just store mine inside out and laying flat down in my drawer.


----------



## Lec8504

shockboogie said:


> How do you think the deep v neck in blue would fit me if im usually an xs? Could xxs work?



if that vneck dress is an older season (i think it is) then I say def a xxs would work.


----------



## Lec8504

and thanks girls  

Just need a trip to the tailor to tighten a couple of areas and then maybe I can bring it with me to hawaii hehe


----------



## Megadane

*LEC* holy moly you are rocking that dress!!!  Your figure is stunning and the color is so beautiful..well done!!  Will you wear it this weekend?


----------



## meowmeow

*roussel*, thanks for the info!  I feel better now about getting the M 

wow *Lec8504,* you look HOT!You totally rock the dress!Megadane, my DH would probably kill me knowing how much I spent on a dress that I haven't even tried on!  but like what *lilmissb* said, as long as it's your money, that's ok.  You are very lucky that he bought you your first HL dress


----------



## xegbl

Loved it on u, Lec85904! Gorgeous!


----------



## lilflobowl

Good pick on the dress Lec! It suits you well!


----------



## dreamdoll

*Lec*, you look great in the dress!!


----------



## Lec8504

Megadane said:


> *LEC* holy moly you are rocking that dress!!!  Your figure is stunning and the color is so beautiful..well done!!  Will you wear it this weekend?



thanks meg   No I don't think I'll wear it this weekend...most likely i'm going to wear my magenta bow dress....Catepillar will probably wear this dress I think  

Sigh..time for me to do some p90x now....oh for the girls who are looking to tone up, I HIGHLY recommend p90x!  

And thank you girls


----------



## lilmissb

*Meg* well if he bought the first one....!!!  

*Lec* OMG! You look FAB!

I store mine on a hanger in the cupboard a la piggy style. I turn them inside out and drap over the hanger with the zipper facing upwards.


----------



## roussel

shockboogie said:


> ^^I store them in the garment bag - lay them flat down.


 
Stupid me, I hang them... ha ha.  Now I know what to do.


----------



## roussel

Lec8504 said:


> thanks meg  No I don't think I'll wear it this weekend...most likely i'm going to wear my magenta bow dress....Catepillar will probably wear this dress I think
> 
> Sigh..time for me to do some p90x now....oh for the girls who are looking to tone up, I HIGHLY recommend p90x!
> 
> And thank you girls


 
Lec, you looking really good in that blue HL!  I have to look into that p90x, since I saw my guy friend recently and I am amazed.


----------



## janeatte

roussel said:


> Stupid me, I hang them... ha ha.  Now I know what to do.



Heh, me too!  I wasn't even hanging them the way lilmissb does.  I was just hanging them regularly on the hanger.  Oops, I hope I haven't done too much damage.


----------



## roussel

Gilt order is showing as shipped! Yay!


----------



## dreamdoll

I think laying the dresses flat is the best...

*roussel*, congrats!!


----------



## caterpillar

C, you look awesome in the dress! I think you should wear it this weekend... I'll just wear something else (not herve leger).

I got my blue kate winslet dress today also but it doesn't fit me very well which is too bad. i got the xxs but i wear xxs in all the fall collection. i don't mind it being not super tight but the dress shape is too big on me so it just looks awkward. oh well, back to square one to finding caterpillar's perfect hl...


----------



## javaboo

There is a private sale happening at the SF store for one week only.

Here is what is going to be on sale from the resort collection:
dress 1 in blue/black version, 6, 14, 16, skirt 18 in grey and silver version, dress 19 and also the blue version, dress 22 amd 23, and dress 28.

Oh one more:
http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...603&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family

They are all going to be 40% off. Ask for Preston if you need anything.


----------



## Lec8504

S - are you sure you don't want to try to take it to the tailor?  It might not be that complicated to shorten the shoulder straps....and no i'm not going to wear this dress..it still needs to go to the tailor to get it tightened up.   But honestly I think this dress would look great on you if you tailor it a bit.

egh 40%...60% or bust for me lol

edit- and I agree, the best way to store them is to lay them flat so nothing stretch..and I turn mine inside out in case something gets on it.


----------



## caterpillar

I think for a dress this price it should be fixable with simple alterations. It's not just 'one thing' that can be fixed, seems like it'd need a lot of work.


----------



## caterpillar

2nd to 60% or bust!


----------



## Lec8504

caterpillar said:


> I think for a dress this price it should be fixable with simple alterations. It's not just 'one thing' that can be fixed, seems like it'd need a lot of work.



egh for the price (even on sale) you need to be 100% happy with it...if not then just sell it and get one that you love


----------



## lilflobowl

I wrap my dresses with garment tissues & then store them in a garment bag


----------



## lilflobowl

ITA with Lec; don't settle for a dress you don't love!


----------



## lilmissb

Not getting anything this time round. I'm thinking I'll concentrate on a new bag this month. Can't wait to see all the purchases pour in.


----------



## glitterglo

Lec, the blue dress looks so great on you!  How are you liking P90X?  I had started doing it about a year ago, but I stopped because I felt like I wasn't getting enough cardio (I love running).  I think I might start incorporating it again, but not every day like the program demands.


----------



## roussel

yeah 40% is still not good.  still hoping for at least 60%


----------



## veeleigh

meowmeow said:


> I have caught the HL bug after seeing so many of you girls looking so gorgeous in HL! Since there are a limited HL dresses in Toronto, I am sad to say that I have not seen one IRL.... But I *just* score myself the Sequin-Detail dress off ebay in medium! I hope that it would fit me ... fyi, I am about 5"5', waist 29 and can usually can fit in a 6 in BCBG dresses. I hope that it will fit me and that I will look good in it! I can't wait!



I got this dress from P and it really is elegant and lovely. Perfect way to wear the bandage style for fancier occasions. Congrats on such a wonderful purchase! The M should fit you fine. I'm 5'9" 150lbs and got a L and it fits and is very easy to zip up.


----------



## janeatte

Ugh, dresses from gilt seem to keep popping up on *bay.  Not the one I want though (teal and black one shoulder)


----------



## Lec8504

glitterglo said:


> Lec, the blue dress looks so great on you! How are you liking P90X? I had started doing it about a year ago, but I stopped because I felt like I wasn't getting enough cardio (I love running). I think I might start incorporating it again, but not every day like the program demands.


 
i really like it..i was sore for about a week and a half..but now my body is adjusting to it.  Honestly when I do the core synergistic or the cardiox or the pylometrics portion of p90x..i feel like i work out way hard then i ever did running for an hour on the treadmill.  Even their yoga, at the end of the session I would look like i just took a bath :x  

I find that it works really well for me, and I don't even do it religiously..i do it maybe...4 days a week and I don't watch what I eat at all lol.  I hate diets and I love chocolate and cream cheese lol so yeah..but my whole body is toning up really fast regardless.


----------



## Lec8504

roussel said:


> yeah 40% is still not good. still hoping for at least 60%


 
yay!  My coral dress girls are holding out too  heheh...lets chant "60% 60% 60%" haha


----------



## sunkist_baby

Oh no...I didn't realize the sizing was going to be THAT much of a difference with fall 08! The colorblock dress I got before was an XS but it was still a little roomy.. so I bought an XS in one of the fall 08 dresses and it's TIGHT...I mean so tight that I can't pull it down.. =(


----------



## Lec8504

yeh sizing diff is pretty big imo.  My dress from the older season is a xxs and its still not totally fitted on me...while i fit in XS in the fall 08 collection perfectly.

which dress did you get?


----------



## glitterglo

Sunkist, which Fall 08 dress did you get?

Lec, I totally hear you about hating diets!  lol I love all bad things - bread, cheese, dessert, pasta!!  Yum


----------



## lilmissb

Lec8504 said:


> i really like it..i was sore for about a week and a half..but now my body is adjusting to it.  Honestly when I do the core synergistic or the cardiox or the pylometrics portion of p90x..i feel like i work out way hard then i ever did running for an hour on the treadmill.  Even their yoga, at the end of the session I would look like i just took a bath :x
> 
> I find that it works really well for me, and I don't even do it religiously..i do it maybe...4 days a week and I don't watch what I eat at all lol.  I hate diets and I love chocolate and cream cheese lol so yeah..but my whole body is toning up really fast regardless.



Do you need a lot of room to do it? I only have a very small lounge room and most of it is occupied by our leather couch! I don't know if we can play dvd's down in our gym as they've got a tv but I think that's all.


----------



## Lec8504

no...at least not the workout that counts for me.  I do mainly a lot of the cardio stuff that they have including the yoga...and all of that mainly takes place on a mat.  So if you can fit a workout mat in your room then you should be fine.  There's a lot of running in place and jumping jacks and pushups so it's good.  If you want to do the kenpo workout, it has like side kicks and front kicks then you might want a slightly more space.


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks!


----------



## lilflobowl

Is there like a home video for this or something?


----------



## lilflobowl

Oh yea, just thought I'd share my joy with you girls; I picked up a pair of CLs last night! The joli noued d'orsays in black patent! Another pair of CLs to wear with my HLs! Thanks J!


----------



## Megadane

Yay *LIL...*congrats!!



lilflobowl said:


> Oh yea, just thought I'd share my joy with you girls; I picked up a pair of CLs last night! The joli noued d'orsays in black patent! Another pair of CLs to wear with my HLs! Thanks J!


----------



## lilflobowl

Thanks Meg!!


----------



## roussel

Hey girls, so when you lay your HLs flat, do you fold them?


----------



## lilflobowl

^I do...


----------



## olialm1

I fold mine, put them in the garment bag and put it in the box it came with.


----------



## ahleah712

Yea...I second what *Lec* said about P90x....It works...I started maybe 2 months ago and I lost 10 lbs....and have gotten alot of compliments from everyone...I actually only do it 3 times a week and only the cardiox, kenpo, and sometimes the ab ripper...that thing is hard!!!!! and it's only 15 mins...I must try the core synergistics and yoga again, didn't like it the first time I did it, gave me a bad headache.

Oh I also fold mine inside out and lay in drawer.


----------



## lilflobowl

Do you girls have a website for this thing I can check out?


----------



## Lec8504

http://www.beachbody.com/product/fitness_programs/p90x.do

I don't know for the long run how this program will work out regarding when you peak but I think it'll take a couple of months before your body gets use to the exercise.  But for now the pylometric and the core synergistic are what works best for me..and maybe the yoga too.


----------



## lilflobowl

Thanks Lec! Will print this out when I'm home & try to see if I can do some tonight.


----------



## lilmissb

lilflobowl said:


> Oh yea, just thought I'd share my joy with you girls; I picked up a pair of CLs last night! The joli noued d'orsays in black patent! Another pair of CLs to wear with my HLs! Thanks J!



Yippee!! I'm hoping to get some more shoes or a Bbag to go with my HL's and CL's.


----------



## Lec8504

np lilflo!  And congrats on the CL 

I've been meaning to buy my 2nd CL but I have just been side-tracked by so many other thing and i've never really been a shoe type of girl..hopefully i can get back on track come the sale in june 

which bbag are you looking at lilmissb?  I'm always on the look out for the perfect black city, a mint 05 would be ideal though


----------



## lilflobowl

The black 09s are really good too! I got one in jan & it totally killed any bag cravings after; a good looking bag with the ability to stop you from spending more bag $... What more could one ask for? Hehehehe


----------



## sunkist_baby

*Lec *and *glitterglo*, I just received this dress.  The top fits fine...but I can NOT get it past my hips =( What are the chances of it stretching some?? Wow, I've gotta look into this p90x thing!! So, what kind of muscle confusion techniques are we talkin here? 

Congrats on the joli noeud d'orsays, *lilflobowl*! They are GORGEOUS shoes. My black patent activas just arrived too


----------



## sylphfae

Hi!! I'm a total HL newbie and would love your input. I've been eyeing the grey ombre off-shoulder bandage dress (Product code: 35422) and I want even more badly after seeing all your gorgeous HL pictures!

I'm 5 feet 2, 98-99 pounds, and my measurements are 33A-25-34. I'm a bit confused for the sizing of this particular dress -I've heard flat girls like me should be getting XXS, but am wondering if that will be tight given the size chart. Would anybody be able to help please?


----------



## lilflobowl

If I were you, for the ash ombre I would go for the XS 'cos the XXS might be too tight (lv_piggy has a 23" waist & she wears the. XXS). Always better to get the dress a little bigger than to buy something smaller & end upnot being able to wear.


----------



## lilmissb

Lec8504 said:


> which bbag are you looking at lilmissb?  I'm always on the look out for the perfect black city, a mint 05 would be ideal though



I'm looking at the Twiggy, Day, First & Courier. Not sure if I want the City yet. I'm also interested in the Coin Purses, Giant Handles & Envelope Clutches!!  Let's just say I want one of EVERYTHING! LOL

Colour, anthracite, sanguine, charbon, mandarin, automne, officier & framboise are tickling my fancy. So basically everything!!! Again.





lilflobowl said:


> The black 09s are really good too! I got one in jan & it totally killed any bag cravings after; a good looking bag with the ability to stop you from spending more bag $... What more could one ask for? Hehehehe



Really? Since I want the anthracite I've heard that FW will be darker while SS is blue tinted. I know blacks are different every season too. Maybe I should get an 09 black. It's obviously SS09 isn't it?


----------



## sylphfae

Thanks for the quick reply, lilflobowl!!! I just realized that you're from Singapore too!! Where do you usually get your HL fix from?


----------



## lilflobowl

*lilmissb*, I've heard that the SS09 black bags were as close to the 05s in the bal forum so that was heartening; I actually have an anthracite coin purse from SS09 & honestly I'm not a big fan of it although it's very handy. SS09 is jet black, which I like very much!
*
sylphfae*, I usually order mine from the US! The price disparity between SG & US is ridiculous!


----------



## caterpillar

sylphae, i'm 5'3" 105 lb 30d-24-36 so i'm a bit bigger than you... i think you could do the xxs or xs. what do you usually wear in dresses? i think xxs would fit someone who usually wear a 00 and xs is more for a 0 (true size 0).


----------



## dreamdoll

lilflobowl said:


> Oh yea, just thought I'd share my joy with you girls; I picked up a pair of CLs last night! The joli noued d'orsays in black patent! Another pair of CLs to wear with my HLs! Thanks J!


 
Yay! Happy they fit you, no prob!


----------



## lilmissb

lilflobowl said:


> *lilmissb*, I've heard that the SS09 black bags were as close to the 05s in the bal forum so that was heartening; I actually have an anthracite coin purse from SS09 & honestly I'm not a big fan of it although it's very handy. SS09 is jet black, which I like very much!



Don't tell me that!  Now I don't know if I should get it or not. What don't you like about it?


----------



## lilflobowl

*J*, now just to get the foot petals & I'm set!

*lilmissb*, I'm not too sure how to describe it... I guess I was expecting it to be a super dark gray with inclinations towards black like the previous anthracite that when I got this I was a bit surprised?


----------



## janeatte

What should I do girls?  I found the teal and black one shoulder dress in my size for $840, which is the price I would have paid at 60% off plus tax, but knowing that I could have gotten it from Gilt on Monday for $698 plus shipping  makes me hesitate.  I am on the wait list on Gilt, but that probably won't work out right?  Should I just get it at $840?


----------



## lilflobowl

hrmmm... tough question janeatte. It depends on how much you really really want this?


----------



## janeatte

I really like the dress; plus I'd like a HL dress that has more of a sweetheart neckline and is a little longer than the ones I have (titanium squareneck, lilac blush v neck, purple off shoulder).  However, I have bought 3 HL dresses in the past month and maybe I should just be happy with that...


----------



## ahleah712

Janeatte- I would probably wait about 2-3 weeks to see if it pops up on your waitlist cause with shipping time and if someone decides to return it is about 2-3 weeks.  If it doesn't show up then get it from ebay.  I don't think anyone will buy it since they marked it up so much...you think?


----------



## CatNZ

I'm quite miffed as to how ebay sellers have taken advantage to these sales... grabbing the dresses then listing them at an inflated price.

when the bow dresses came on sale, there WERE decent sellers (stores or individuals) who listed them at an acceptable price for international buyers, e.g. $550 etc... I understand it's more than how much they cost on Gilt etc, but I'm fine with paying a 'little' extra since I cannot buy from sale sites directly.

now it seems like most sellers have gotten greedy, and are listing them WAY more than they're worth, pretty much hiking up the prices of supposedly-discounted HL on ebay, all accross the board.

sorry, just felt like ranting


----------



## lilmissb

Don't worry *CatNZ *I feel the same way! I note from your name that you're in NZ? I feel ya, I'm in Oz.


----------



## lilmissb

lilflobowl said:


> *J*, now just to get the foot petals & I'm set!
> 
> *lilmissb*, I'm not too sure how to describe it... I guess I was expecting it to be a super dark gray with inclinations towards black like the previous anthracite that when I got this I was a bit surprised?


 
Hmmm, I'm expecting it to be a mid gray with blueish undertones as per the pics I've attached. Is that what yours is like?


----------



## CatNZ

lilmissb said:


> Don't worry *CatNZ *I feel the same way! I note from your name that you're in NZ? I feel ya, I'm in Oz.


 
hiya *missb*   yeah I'm from NZ... been popping in this thread every now and then, am trying to boost my little collection, but its been more frustration than joy 

I know I should approach P if I'm truly after some HL deals, but clothes shopping takes so much more effort than Chanel and Louboutin - my other 2 lethal addictions that my wallet is trying (and failing) to sustain.

good to see someone from downunder though  at least we can now form our own little support group


----------



## lilmissb

^Hehehehe!  I have waaay too many expensive additions. I'm starting to think maybe I should just slow down though. Maybe once I get a Bbag I can concetrate on the smaller stuff like jeans and new shoes...LOL. I'm not sure what I want from HL now. I have #5 and #40 from Fall 08 and a wine coloured one with the cut out chest area from 2008 so that might have to do for a while...


----------



## roussel

^lilmissb def get a bbag! But I must warn you, it is really addicting! You'll want one of every color.  My lilac dress will arrive on Monday! Woohoo! And I got me a pair of YSL camel patent tributes to match!  Well, not so sure if it will match but so happy to get my first YSL!


----------



## lilmissb

^Yeah roussel! That's what I'm afraid of, Bbags look addictive and I already want one in every colour so not sure if I should open that door if you KWIM? LOL! I still can't decide which style to start with!!!

I have some black/bronze Tributes but they don't suit me :cry:

Hooray for the lilac dress, can't wait to see it!


----------



## CatNZ

roussel is right!  Bbags are addictive, after you get your hands on one, you'd want others in different sizes and colours!  then accessories 

shoes are no small investments either   perhaps jeans would be the most wallet-safe bet, but after ~75 pairs... I can't speak 

edit:  don't own any Bbags myself, but I like the look of City or Part-time, they aren't huge, but so cute in a bright colour


----------



## lilmissb

^Yeah, already sizing up all the accessories!

75 pairs of jeans? Wow, I love jeans but I don't think I could fit 75 pairs on my room what with everthing else I have.

I like the Day, Courier & Twiggy myself. Not sure where to start it's mind boggling :blink:


----------



## lilflobowl

Lilmissb, mine's more like the second picture that you attached... But like what roussel & catnz have said, bbags are addictive!


----------



## Lec8504

I love how the Day looks lilmissb...how it slouches especially if the leather is nice and thick..yum hehe.  I'm planning to buy a Maldives day in the near future to wear during the summer time, well that is if i don't let other things distract me hehe.  

Oh and for a shoe purchase update too...i just bought a pair of Miu Miu nude pumps for 40% at the Nordstrom sale that they are having 

they're exactly these but in nude
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...der&siteID=oGj7akNVsTg-t7FKSHZYNKLo_Oh6pTO55w

might have to go to Nordstrom this weekend and see if they have any other CLs on sale too though hehe


----------



## CatNZ

Lec8504 said:


> Oh and for a shoe purchase update too...i just bought a pair of Miu Miu nude pumps for 40% at the Nordstrom sale that they are having
> 
> they're exactly these but in nude
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...der&siteID=oGj7akNVsTg-t7FKSHZYNKLo_Oh6pTO55w
> 
> might have to go to Nordstrom this weekend and see if they have any other CLs on sale too though hehe


 

yum Lec, good score with the Miu Mius... I love their shoes   Think some nordies are doing pre-sell for CLs, goodluck!!!


----------



## CatNZ

lilmissb said:


> ^Yeah, already sizing up all the accessories!
> 
> 75 pairs of jeans? Wow, I love jeans but I don't think I could fit 75 pairs on my room what with everthing else I have.
> 
> I like the Day, Courier & Twiggy myself. Not sure where to start it's mind boggling :blink:


 

LOL yah I have them sorted and stored in giant plastic 'bins', it's almost a full-time job trying to keep my denim wardrobe rotating 

mmmmmmmm I love the look of Balenciaga wallets... they're so cute   Twiggy is a cute bag too, but maybe I'm biased, because it shares the same name as my kitten (looks like the cat in my avatar, but a tiny carbon copy)


----------



## lilmissb

lilflobowl said:


> Lilmissb, mine's more like the second picture that you attached... But like what roussel & catnz have said, bbags are addictive!


 
Really? Believe it or not that's the same bag! The dull one is inside the shop and the other one is outside in the sun.




Lec8504 said:


> I love how the Day looks lilmissb...how it slouches especially if the leather is nice and thick..yum hehe. I'm planning to buy a Maldives day in the near future to wear during the summer time, well that is if i don't let other things distract me hehe.
> 
> Oh and for a shoe purchase update too...i just bought a pair of Miu Miu nude pumps for 40% at the Nordstrom sale that they are having
> 
> they're exactly these but in nude
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/...NKLh6pTO55w
> 
> might have to go to Nordstrom this weekend and see if they have any other CLs on sale too though hehe


 
Hehehehe! I'm leaning towards a Day or Twiggy, more so a day as I don't have to carry it in my hands, I can sling it over my shoulder. I love the anthra, charbon, officier and black. Maybe even a pop colour.

Those miu mius are gorgy! Is the same nude colour as CL?




Lec8504 said:


> mmmmmmmm I love the look of Balenciaga wallets... they're so cute  Twiggy is a cute bag too, but maybe I'm biased, because it shares the same name as my kitten (looks like the cat in my avatar, but a tiny carbon copy)


 
I have an LV pochette wallet in Violette Vernis so I'm happy with wallets at the moment. I might get an envelope clutch or giant handle. Depends. I already have an Oroton clutch that I use a lot. 

Twiggy is such a cute name for a cat. I don't have any cats at the moment (and my partner doesn't like them) but I love cats. My old cat passed away 3 years ago. I now have a small dog who thinks he's a cat! And my cat was more like a dog!

I'm just worried with the Twiggy because it's a barrell shape that when it's on the shoulder it'll bow like a banana. Not fond of that look!


----------



## xegbl

Lec8504 said:


> I love how the Day looks lilmissb...how it slouches especially if the leather is nice and thick..yum hehe.  I'm planning to buy a Maldives day in the near future to wear during the summer time, well that is if i don't let other things distract me hehe.
> 
> Oh and for a shoe purchase update too...i just bought a pair of Miu Miu nude pumps for 40% at the Nordstrom sale that they are having
> 
> they're exactly these but in nude
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...der&siteID=oGj7akNVsTg-t7FKSHZYNKLo_Oh6pTO55w
> 
> might have to go to Nordstrom this weekend and see if they have any other CLs on sale too though hehe



Those shoes looks good! Btw, their description is a bit off... Christian Louboutin??


----------



## robertsn6534

Lec8504 said:


> I love how the Day looks lilmissb...how it slouches especially if the leather is nice and thick..yum hehe. I'm planning to buy a Maldives day in the near future to wear during the summer time, well that is if i don't let other things distract me hehe.
> 
> Oh and for a shoe purchase update too...i just bought a pair of Miu Miu nude pumps for 40% at the Nordstrom sale that they are having
> 
> they're exactly these but in nude
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...der&siteID=oGj7akNVsTg-t7FKSHZYNKLo_Oh6pTO55w
> 
> might have to go to Nordstrom this weekend and see if they have any other CLs on sale too though hehe


 
beautiful shoes! I got the exact same pair in pale pink


----------



## Lec8504

xegbl said:


> Those shoes looks good! Btw, their description is a bit off... Christian Louboutin??




hahha i just noticed that


----------



## ahleah712

Congrats on your new shoe purchase *Lec*...they look fabulous...


----------



## Lec8504

robertsn6534 said:


> beautiful shoes! I got the exact same pair in pale pink


I think we got the same color?  From Nordstrom right?  On my monitor it looks like it might be nude, hopefully it is nude...hopefully it'll be close to CL nudes 

and thanks Catnz!  I'll be checking my local nordstrom this weekend to see if there are any CLs...I like the Gabin but they look too casual, and iono if CLs are something I'll be ok with wearing 24/7...

lilmissb- I really like the shape and size of the twiggy, but only hand held though.  When I had mine, it was easy to put over my shoulder but it looks kind of awkward, because the shape is slightly long?  I'm really weird with bbags, in that I only like to carry it a certain way.  I like to carry Firsts hand held, City then I like to carry on my shoulder but only through the long strap lol.  

And I have to agree that Balenciaga is really addicting (especially when you have to collect all of the older nicer colors & leather, like the 05 rose, I would kill for a mint rose city), when I was really into bbags I got about 6 bags in a span of a couple of months lol...but then the LV bug hit and I let most of them go   I only kept 2 of balenciaga items, but I hope later on I can get some more to add to my collection.   I'm really picky when it comes to bbags, especially since the leather and the colors vary so much kwim?  Like I don't like veins, or spoltchy leather, but the thick smooth kind, and I can't seem to run into those anymore :/


----------



## lilmissb

^I totally know where you are coming from *Lec!* I hate veiny leather too!  Hehehehe


----------



## lilflobowl

did i just see 75 pairs of jeans?! 

*lilmissb*, are they the same bag? wow, shows how lighting makes a difference! but really, the CP i have resembles the second picture & i guess i had been hoping for something different.

*lec*, congrats on your shoe score! am I glad that you experienced the same bal obsession that I did when I jumped on the bandwagon. Within half a year I got myself 5 bbags (mini mini twiggy, twiggy, first, city & part-time) & a Chanel classic flap. it's quite bad isn't it? from bags to HLs to CLs..


----------



## lilmissb

^Yeah they are. Weird huh? I love the blueish colour though. Thinking would it look better on a twiggy, city or courier. Ack! Had too much sangria tonight to think about it. Meh!

How are you going?


----------



## lilflobowl

^eh? going to where?


----------



## lilmissb

^LOL, mean how are you?


----------



## lilflobowl

ahahahhah! omg, lilmissb, if sangria does this to you I can't imagine champers!!!

if I go to Melbourne anytime soon I must come & find you & witness the champers effect


----------



## hannahsophia

I purchased two dresses from the gilt sale monday and they arrived yesterday! I'm a size 8 bottom and size 4 top so I was worried about getting a medium but they both seem to fit.....


----------



## xegbl

Just FYI, Nordstroms is having sale on 3 HL dresses: 40% off

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3018266...are&siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-7zb0YgYyKS1IbNIqFSDQPg

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3018271...are&siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-IDxEbWrwKOnc0d.tOnQXaw

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3010126...are&siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-ez1mPc6yVkRycyjrLXa7RQ


----------



## Queenie

^ That Ombré One Shoulder Dress is very nice! Wonder how it fits.

Congrats *hannahsophia*! The dresses look FAB on you!


----------



## lilflobowl

ITA w/ Queenie, *hannahsophia*, looking gorg! & it's great that the Gilt items arrived so quickly!


----------



## roussel

hannahsophia you got the lilac dress too.  I can't wait for mine to arrive on Monday.


----------



## Lec8504

xegbl said:


> Just FYI, Nordstroms is having sale on 3 HL dresses: 40% off
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3018266...are&siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-7zb0YgYyKS1IbNIqFSDQPg
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3018271...are&siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-IDxEbWrwKOnc0d.tOnQXaw
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3010126...are&siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-ez1mPc6yVkRycyjrLXa7RQ


 
somehow I remember that saks sale price was better...


----------



## Lec8504

hannahsophia said:


> I purchased two dresses from the gilt sale monday and they arrived yesterday! I'm a size 8 bottom and size 4 top so I was worried about getting a medium but they both seem to fit.....


 
looking great! 

And you most likely are a small but these dresses do run smaller than most other HL dresses so a medium looks good   Ahleah got the lilac dress in a medium also and she's usually a small and it fits her fine.


----------



## Lec8504

lilflobowl said:


> did i just see 75 pairs of jeans?!
> 
> *lilmissb*, are they the same bag? wow, shows how lighting makes a difference! but really, the CP i have resembles the second picture & i guess i had been hoping for something different.
> 
> *lec*, congrats on your shoe score! am I glad that you experienced the same bal obsession that I did when I jumped on the bandwagon. Within half a year I got myself 5 bbags (mini mini twiggy, twiggy, first, city & part-time) & a Chanel classic flap. it's quite bad isn't it? from bags to HLs to CLs..


 
yup it is quite bad..but at least for handbag, I usually obsessed about one brand and then I jump to another..but hardly ever two designer at one time...which is good.  But now it's like..handbag, shoes, and dresses :x  Chanel, CL (mainly but i like other designers now too), and HL.   sigh.....

and aww the mini mini twiggy is so cute!  The only bbags I've gotten are the city, twiggy and first.  I would love a part-time though   Maybe I'll go back to bal after I get Chanel out of my system lol


----------



## roussel

Lec8504 said:


> looking great!
> 
> And you most likely are a small but these dresses do run smaller than most other HL dresses so a medium looks good  Ahleah got the lilac dress in a medium also and she's usually a small and it fits her fine.


 
Really? I got a M too in the lilac and I usually wear a M in the fall dresses.  I do fit a S in some older styles, and in the new resort pink tank dress.  You think the M will be small on me?


----------



## arireyes

My gilt order came in yesterday!!  When I looked at it , it seemed much smaller than my other dresses I thought there was no way in hell it would fit, but It's perfect.  Just very short.  I'll post pic's when I haven't just eaten a quarter pounder!  

Hannahsophia I love your dresses!  They look great on you.


----------



## Lec8504

roussel said:


> Really? I got a M too in the lilac and I usually wear a M in the fall dresses. I do fit a S in some older styles, and in the new resort pink tank dress. You think the M will be small on me?


 
opps sorry i typed too fast...

what i meant was that she did fine getting a Medium..but she could've fit into a small too.  Both ahleah and I sized up for this one but we had to get the top part tailored, but the bottom fits comfortably on ahleah and on me it's slightly loose but still ok.  The dress is TTS just really tight like most of the fall 08 dresses.  Like the ash ombre..if u know what i mean.   So you will be able to make the medium work   It'll be tight but it really stretch out after a couple of wears. And it really depends on how tight you like the dress to be...i perfer it to have a little more give, because the ash ombre one i feel like i can't eat anything when i'm in it :/ hehe

so you're fine with a M roussell   did you get the resort pink tank dress?!  do it so then we can be dress twins! lol


----------



## Lec8504

arireyes said:


> My gilt order came in yesterday!! When I looked at it , it seemed much smaller than my other dresses I thought there was no way in hell it would fit, but It's perfect. Just very short. I'll post pic's when I haven't just eaten a quarter pounder!
> 
> Hannahsophia I love your dresses! They look great on you.


 
pics pics!!


----------



## roussel

Lec8504 said:


> opps sorry i typed too fast...
> 
> what i meant was that she did fine getting a Medium..but she could've fit into a small too. Both ahleah and I sized up for this one but we had to get the top part tailored, but the bottom fits comfortably on ahleah and on me it's slightly loose but still ok. The dress is TTS just really tight like most of the fall 08 dresses. Like the ash ombre..if u know what i mean. So you will be able to make the medium work  It'll be tight but it really stretch out after a couple of wears. And it really depends on how tight you like the dress to be...i perfer it to have a little more give, because the ash ombre one i feel like i can't eat anything when i'm in it :/ hehe
> 
> so you're fine with a M roussell  did you get the resort pink tank dress?! do it so then we can be dress twins! lol


 
Thanks Lec! I like the dress snug, so hopefully the M fits me.  No I haven't bought the tank dress but I really liked it when I tried it on.  It is not part of the ongoing sale, right?  I wish it goes on sale 60%.


----------



## lilmissb

lilflobowl said:


> ahahahhah! omg, lilmissb, if sangria does this to you I can't imagine champers!!!
> 
> if I go to Melbourne anytime soon I must come & find you & witness the champers effect



Oh you'd be endlessly amused!!! Have you checked me out in the Louboutin chat thread? Man that was funny!!!

Lemme know if you're going to Melbourne and if I can I'll fly down a meet up with you! And drink champers


----------



## lilmissb

lilflobowl said:


> did i just see 75 pairs of jeans?!
> 
> *lilmissb*, are they the same bag? wow, shows how lighting makes a difference! but really, the CP i have resembles the second picture & i guess i had been hoping for something different.
> 
> *lec*, congrats on your shoe score! am I glad that you experienced the same bal obsession that I did when I jumped on the bandwagon. Within half a year I got myself 5 bbags (mini mini twiggy, twiggy, first, city & part-time) & a Chanel classic flap. it's quite bad isn't it? from bags to HLs to CLs..



BTW, which style did you like best *lilflo?*


----------



## lilmissb

*hanna* you look fab!


----------



## lilflobowl

*lilmissb,* cool beans!! amongst all the styles it's a toss up between the city & the part-time! & about melbourne/aussie for that matter I'll let you know  bf studied in melbourne so he's got a soft spot for the place!


----------



## dreamdoll

*hanna*, you look amazing!!

*arireyes*, can't wait to see your pics!!


----------



## linda83

*hannahsophia*, you look wonderful in both! I'm really fond of the lilac on you!

Just got back from a night out in Paris... Wore HL + CL... and my very first H!  Not a Birkin, but i'm happy! And I'd better stay happy for good long while because I have no more money now


----------



## xegbl

linda83 said:


> *hannahsophia*, you look wonderful in both! I'm really fond of the lilac on you!
> 
> Just got back from a night out in Paris... Wore HL + CL... and my very first H!  Not a Birkin, but i'm happy! And I'd better stay happy for good long while because I have no more money now



Congrats, I can't wait to score my first H too...!! But have to save $$ first


----------



## lilflobowl

^^oooohhhhh, which H did you get??


----------



## shinafae

Hello ladies ~

I am new here; I actually just registered to ask for your opinion on Hervé Léger sizing, as I am very new to both the marque and the fit and am not quite sure if I truly understand how these dresses are suppose to fit. 

I just bought this dress in a size S - suffice it to say that I can zip it up by myself, which I am not entirely convinced is a good thing with these dresses :







Would you say that this dress fits me properly ? I would like to get the ash ombré off-the-shoulder dress but am not sure if I should go for an XS or S. I realise that the dress measurments can vary a bit depending on the style, which is yet another reason why I wish to appeal to your expertise !

Thank you very much !


----------



## klng

*Shinafae:*  you're totally rocking that HL!  very cool. It seems to fit you just fine, but you would most likely be able to fit in a XS because you seem way thinner than me, and I wear a XS (in fall 2008 HL) and XXS (in all other collections of HL).


----------



## lilmissb

*shinafae* wow, never seen that one modelled before. You look awesome in it. Does it feel loose? I can zip one of mine up no probs and it fits perfectly.


----------



## linda83

*lilflobowl*, how could I forget to mention what I got, lol. Musta been a little too tipsy! I got an epsom 27cm Paris Bombay in etoupe ^-^ It has white contrast stitching, which I adore!


----------



## lilflobowl

Shinafae, this is the first time I've seen anyone model tt dresson tpf & I must say you're looking good!


----------



## sharloett

Shinafae, I was wondering how that dress actually looks and I must say you paired it really well with your tights! Just thought I spotted a bit of ruching at the cap sleeves? But from the pics the dress seems to fit fine


----------



## arireyes

Here it is!!  Wonder what Dh will think, it's pretty short! excuse the pumpkin for some reason my kids put it in the bathtub.


----------



## olialm1

^^ You look so good! Hot mama! haha


----------



## klng

*arireyes:*  You look great!  That's my favorite HL dress ever.  I love the colorblock design.


----------



## lilflobowl

arireyes, you are absolutely stunning! hubby is so going to be gobsmacked when he sees you in this!


----------



## roussel

Ari you look awesome!  I love your shoes too, which brand?


----------



## xegbl

arireyes said:


> Here it is!!  Wonder what Dh will think, it's pretty short! excuse the pumpkin for some reason my kids put it in the bathtub.



You Look Awesome and gorgeous in it!! Congrats!!
Yeah, it has similar cutting to the off shoulder purple and ash ombre dresses... they are all so short...


----------



## dreamdoll

*shinafae*, I think your HL size looks just about right! You look amazing!

*linda83*, congrats!!! Etoupe is a fabulous neutral 

*arireyes*, you look absolutely fantastic!!


----------



## arireyes

Thanks ladies!! And those shoes are just max studio. I actually got them at The Rack not too long ago.


----------



## Megadane

Gorgeous *Arireys!!*  Love the shoes too


----------



## dreamdoll

So SG ladies had a HL + CL meetup this evening...dinner and drinks after @ Grand Hyatt

L - R: Moi (ash colourblock), lilflobowl (purple off shoulder), queenie (honeysuckle)






Couple more shots


----------



## Megadane

Gorgeous shots *Lil, Queen and Deamdoll! *You all look amazing-jaws musta been dropping all over the place
Looks like a really fun night!


----------



## lilmissb

*ari* that dress is stunning on you!

*lilflo, queenie & dream  *you girls look fantastic! I bet you must have gotten all the attention looking that way!


----------



## shockboogie

OMG *ari*!!!!! You totally rock that HL!!! It's just perfect on you!!!



arireyes said:


> Here it is!!  Wonder what Dh will think, it's pretty short! excuse the pumpkin for some reason my kids put it in the bathtub.


----------



## shockboogie

*dreamdoll *-  That must've been a blast (the meetup!). All of you look stunning!


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks for posting the picks *J*, & to *lilmissb, Meg & shock* thanks for the compliments! last night I found out for myself how mini this dress is! hahahaha~

we actually bumped into another girl who was wearing a HL as well!


----------



## sharloett

Ahhh!! Look what I missed out on! You guys looked like you had a great time! Love the H all around!! You shld have asked that other girl how much she paid for her HL and then snigger when she says something 3X more than what we got it for? hahaha!!


----------



## sharloett

*Arireyes* - Lookin gd! Wish I can have a body like yours after I have kids


----------



## lilflobowl

^*sharloett*, too funny! no la, we didn't bother to ask her how much she paid for it, but she did look good in hers! the next time we have a meetup join us ok?


----------



## sharloett

*Lil *- Sure! After I'm done with the house stuff....thinking about impending move gives me a massive headache....plus I have no CLs and no Hs!! I'll stick out like a sore thumb! :greengrin:


----------



## lilflobowl

don't be silly! I have no H as well but I'm shamelessly popping up in the H thread! 

hahahahah  & as for CLs, well if they aren't comfortable you shouldn't get them.. my philosophy is that we only have one pair of feet which bear our full bodyweight so we have to take care of them, so why kill them with a pair of illfitting shoes?


----------



## sharloett

haha, I'd kill for Dreamdoll's kelly pouchette though, love the pink and is that lizard skin I spot? For some reason, I'm not really into the Birkin (thank god!) haha

Yeah, when it comes to shoes, comfort is no. 1!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks ladies  We had a nice time 

*sharloett*, do join us the next time  Ah yes, fushcia lizzie kelly pochette


----------



## Queenie

Thanks for posting *dreamdoll*. I had a whale of time last night! It was SO FUN!! I need to buy new dresses for the next meet!!  DH still teases me abt all my tpf meets -H, Balenciaga and now HL.

*dreamdoll*, I can't help oogling at your beautiful Tahitian pearls! What an elegant lady you are.

*lilflobowl*, and your jokes are too funny!! What a young and bubbly gal too.

*sharloett*, do join us the next time. (OT: Did you had your wedding PS done in Paris? I had mine taken in Paris many years ago. Is Kim your photographer? )


----------



## Queenie

And *Arireyes* wow wow wow, you look SO AMAZINGLY GOOD!!! You're putting me into shame.


----------



## dreamdoll

*queenie*, you're most welcome! I had a great time last night  We all hit it off pretty well!  Should defnitely do another meetup sometime!
Thanks dear, the tahitians are my latest obsession lol


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks Queenie! maybe I should consider moonlighting as a wisecracking comedienne... hehehehe! 

so... when's the next meetup! ahhaha!


----------



## arireyes

Queenie, lilflobowl, and dreamdoll, you all look great!!!!  I'm kinda jealous, wish there were HL girls around here!!  I've only seen one other person wearing HL in Chicago and she looked at me like I was nuts when I told her I liked her dress!  (i was wearing hl too)  OH well.


----------



## janeatte

*ari* wow you look amazing!  My body does not look that good and I don't even have kids!

*lilflo, queenie & dreamdoll *you guys look hot! It sounds like so much fun to go to a HL meet up.

Are there any HL meet ups in Los Angeles?


----------



## sharloett

*Queenie* - Woohoo, you eagle eye!  Yup, my avatar is my pre-wedding pic shot in Paris. But my photographer was Kelvin from Lighted Pixels. Kinda miss wearing my gown and stomping all over town in it  haha. That's like almost 2 years ago...


----------



## xegbl

*dreamdoll, lilflobowl, queenie*: Looks like u gals have fun!! I can't wait to go back to SG end of the year.. perhaps we can have another meetup then!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

arireyes said:


> Here it is!!  Wonder what Dh will think, it's pretty short! excuse the pumpkin for some reason my kids put it in the bathtub.


Wow you look amazing in that HL dress!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

lilflo, queenie & dream - you all look hawt!!!! I love these little meets for all the fav brands!!

arireyes - stunning look, I love the dress and your bathroom is lush!!!


----------



## gemibebe

*arireyes* OMG, you look utterly HOT!!!  This dress starts to grow on me and now I regret a bit to have missed it at the GILT sale 

*dreamdoll, lilflobowl* and *queenie*, you gals totally rock HL+CL!!!  I can't imagine how the people around you will react: must be all fell under your charm and speechless   I'm so envious of you gals being able to have meet-ups and to showcase your favorite brands: it's so much fun!  Really wish I could find someone here who share the same passion!

On another note, I have received my red skirt bought at the annasand sale!  Here are the modeling pics.  Please excuse the messy bed :shame:


----------



## lilmissb

^Gorgeous!!!


----------



## shockboogie

I'm loving the skirt on you, *gemibebe*! Was curious - did you size down or are you TTS with the skirt?


----------



## enamarie

hey girls, i'm new here and I've found out for this forum totally accidenatally as I've googled Herve Leger sales it's got me here on this forum.

As I'm visiting Paris in July and I know that there is summer sale in July in France I would like to buy Herve Leger dress cheaper, if possible.
I would appreciate if some uf you could share informations about sales in Herve Leger boutques, when are they? How much are dresses discounted? When does the sale in Herve Leger boutique usually start?

Thanks a lot for Your time, best regards! Ena


----------



## tresjoliex

Hey girls!

There is the magenta/black halter bow dress at Nordstrom, and I believe it is *40%*  off if anyone is interested. It is a size Large.


----------



## tresjoliex

gemibebe, is this skirt the same size as your dress size?


----------



## shinafae

Hello again,

Thank you very much for your responses ! I had not expected them to be so prompt ! I really do appreciate the help; and it seems from what you are saying that the size S would fit me well in the ash ombré dress... heum in that case I do believe that the main challenge shall be _finding_ the dress in a small. I seem to only be able to find it in an XS or an XXS.

Thanks again for the help.

*Ena*, I believe that there should be quite substantial sales going on right now in the Hervé Léger boutiques on autumn 2008 collections. Best of luck on your search for the dresses !


----------



## tresjoliex

Okay, so how many different skirt styles are there??

I see "Charlotte", "Leonie", the high waisted longer one....


----------



## arireyes

Love the skirt on you gemibebe!!


----------



## xegbl

U rock the skirt, gemibebe!!


----------



## dreamdoll

*gemibebe*, wow love the skirt on you!!

Thanks ladies for all the kind words


----------



## olialm1

arireyes said:


> Queenie, lilflobowl, and dreamdoll, you all look great!!!!  I'm kinda jealous, wish there were HL girls around here!!  I've only seen one other person wearing HL in Chicago and she looked at me like I was nuts when I told her I liked her dress!  (i was wearing hl too)  OH well.



I'm in Chicago too! I don't think I've ever seen anyone here wear HL!


----------



## sylphfae

caterpillar said:


> sylphae, i'm 5'3" 105 lb 30d-24-36 so i'm a bit bigger than you... i think you could do the xxs or xs. what do you usually wear in dresses? i think xxs would fit someone who usually wear a 00 and xs is more for a 0 (true size 0).


 
Wow, this thread moves fast! 

Thanks *caterpillar*, I usually wear 00 in dresses. I've tried both the XS and S (unfortunately, the bricks-and-mortar store was out of XXS) for a similar cut HL dress. The S was a bit loose. The XS was fitting and zipped up easily, but I didn't get that hugely sucking-in/smoothing corset effect that everybody reports! I'm wondering if going down a size to XXS would help (and would I even be able to fit into it -the XXS measurements look tiiiny?!) Is one supposed to wear HL dresses so tight that they are a bit of a struggle to zip up?


----------



## caterpillar

^ personally, i like it better with a bit of a struggle. if you can zip up that particular dress very easily i say the xxs.


----------



## CatNZ

*dreamdoll*, *lilflo* and *queenie*!!! you three looked perfect in the ensemble!!  you can do NO wrong with HL, CL and Hermes.... now I'm  about the cute little Kelly Pouchette 

and *gemibebe*, looking HAWT in that skirt!!!   amongst other gals, I'd love to know how the skirt fits


----------



## Sammyjoe

gemibebe the skirt looks hot on you!!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks CatNZ


----------



## lilflobowl

*gemibebe*, you are totally rocking that HL skirt babe!!


----------



## enamarie

shinafae said:


> Hello again,
> 
> Thank you very much for your responses ! I had not expected them to be so prompt ! I really do appreciate the help; and it seems from what you are saying that the size S would fit me well in the ash ombré dress... heum in that case I do believe that the main challenge shall be _finding_ the dress in a small. I seem to only be able to find it in an XS or an XXS.
> 
> Thanks again for the help.
> 
> *Ena*, I believe that there should be quite substantial sales going on right now in the Hervé Léger boutiques on autumn 2008 collections. Best of luck on your search for the dresses !


 
Shinafae, thank you so much! I'll call the boutique directly, I suppose they should know when the sales starts.
I will let you know when I get some infos.


----------



## sylphfae

caterpillar said:


> ^ personally, i like it better with a bit of a struggle. if you can zip up that particular dress very easily i say the xxs.



Thanks so much for your kind advice, *caterpillar*! I think I'll size down, I like a bit of a struggle as well!

All you ladies are looking soooo smoking hot in your HLs! I'm desperately wanting one now!!!


----------



## laurayuki

*gemibebe, arireyes and shinafae u girls look awesome!*
*arireyes, *ur bathroom look like my old house's bathroom.. HAHA is that wierd? but nice pictures!


----------



## shockboogie

Hey girls!!! NAP have a few HLs on sale now even the grey bow dress for $500++. Most of them are only 30% off but they got that rainbow dress on there too!


----------



## cfellis522

So my excitement for the weekend was shopping at a mall here in Dallas to find that they are opening a Herve Leger dress right here in Dallas!    Northpark Center to be exact!  It is supposed to be open next month.    The funny thing is that it is right next to Intermix.  The sales people at Intermix werent to happy about the HL store...

Cara


----------



## arireyes

olialm1 said:


> I'm in Chicago too! I don't think I've ever seen anyone here wear HL!



Can't believe I didnt notice you were in Chicago before!!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

Ladies, did you see the sale on Net-A-Porter?? I think i might cave in for the bow dress eventually )


----------



## tresjoliex

Does Preston still work at HL?


----------



## shockboogie

girlfrommoscow said:


> Ladies, did you see the sale on Net-A-Porter?? I think i might cave in for the bow dress eventually )




They have the gray one!!!


----------



## shockboogie

tresjoliex said:


> Does Preston still work at HL?



If you need help, there's always Matthew at Somerset


----------



## tresjoliex

shockboogie said:


> If you need help, there's always Matthew at Somerset



Do you have his email?


----------



## girlfrommoscow

shockboogie said:


> they have the gray one!!!



yeeeeees


----------



## olialm1

shockboogie said:


> Hey girls!!! NAP have a few HLs on sale now even the grey bow dress for $500++. Most of them are only 30% off but they got that rainbow dress on there too!




What does NAP stand for? 



arireyes said:


> Can't believe I didnt notice you were in Chicago before!!


I live right on Michigan Ave near Chanel/Lake shore drive. Are you in the actual city? !


----------



## shockboogie

tresjoliex said:


> Do you have his email?




Sorry I don't but you can call him at the store. If he isnt in, the other SAs there are really sweet and helpful.


----------



## shockboogie

olialm1 said:


> What does NAP stand for?
> 
> 
> I live right on Michigan Ave near Chanel/Lake shore drive. Are you in the actual city? !




NAP = Net-a-Porter


Check the sale out at: http://www.net-a-porter.com


----------



## Lec8504

omg the SG girls looks amazing!  Too bad we can't have a meet with all of us hehe

the SF girls just had another meet last Sat...I think two of the girls have pics hehe...just wanted to tell everyone that i had a great time besides my little mishap...haha i'm clumsy so you guys will probaby see more of that in the future lol.


----------



## caterpillar

^^ awww too bad i missed it ): i was really sick. can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Lec8504

omg and S sorry I didn't return ur calls.. I was at my bfs moms place most of the time n i get no reception there :/  Hope you are feeling better


----------



## arireyes

olialm1 said:


> What does NAP stand for?
> 
> 
> I live right on Michigan Ave near Chanel/Lake shore drive. Are you in the actual city? !


No I'm in the suburbs(used to live downtown) but I go out downtown.


----------



## xegbl

I just got my dresses from Gilt and I love the ash ombre!! 







The cream one shoulder is a bit loose though. The zipper part at the top is flapping (possibly cos i have NO BOOBS  - after-effect of breastfeeding) and it didn't have the bandage effect. I can zip it up quite easily, might need to get that altered i guess....


----------



## girlfrommoscow

^^^Loving both dresses on you!! Hot!!
I ordered the bow dress from NAP and a dress by DVF 
they just emailed me that they have to go through some extra checking of my card and that they refunded the small amount and i have to find out what it is and tell them?? what the heck is that all about??? i have ordered from the many times before and never had to do that!! anyone had to go through that at NAP??


----------



## lilmissb

^Gorgeous *xegbl!!* So jealous as you have my one shoulder...oh well, I have others.


----------



## lilflobowl

Good scores xegbl! 
Girlfrommoscow, welcome back & congrats for getting the gray bow!
Lec, what happened?


----------



## dreamdoll

*shock*, thanks for the sale info!

*xegbl*, you look fabulous in both!!

*Lec*, you had a mishap? Hope you're ok!

*Girlfrommoscow*, congrats on the bow!!


----------



## xegbl

*girlfrommoscow, lilmissb, lilflobowl, dreamdoll*: Thanks everyone!!


----------



## roussel

My lilac dress from Gilt came today. It fits good, but I notice it gives a bit of that Michelin man effect around the waist and hips. What do you ladies think? Plus I am still getting used to how short this one is compared to my other dresses.


----------



## ahleah712

OMG!!! I was trying to stay away from the forum because of my upcoming trip to Hawaii, but I've missed alot...*SG* girls...you girls are rocking the HL+CL combo!!! you girls look amazing!!!

I just got my dress I ordered on GILT and it didn't fit...too small...I thought the older seasons run a bit big but I guess this one runs TTS...I got the dark navy sweetheart neckline in xs...


----------



## lilmissb

I don't think it's as bad as you think it is *roussel*! Wowsers on the cleavage though!!! Whoa mamma!

*ahleah* the tank?


----------



## roussel

lilmissb said:


> I don't think it's as bad as you think it is *roussel*! Wowsers on the cleavage though!!! Whoa mamma!


 
Thanks lilmissb! Thanks too to VS U-plunge pushup bra, I got it on sale too last weekend for $15!  It goes low in the back and is perfect for these deep-V dresses.


----------



## roussel

xegbl lucky you to score those 2 dresses!  Lookin' good! I still am dreaming I'll get that ash ombre one day...

dreamdoll, lilflo, queenie I am so jealous you girls can get together like that, and to wear the things you love most!  I don't know anyone here in Sacramento.  You must have everyone's eyes at you lovely ladies that night.


----------



## ahleah712

*lilmissb*- yea, it was the tank with sweetheart neckline


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

This thread sure moves fast!!! Ladies, you all rock in your new HL purchases!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Boo hoo! I would ahve thought that ran the same as my wine coloured cut out front one. That is slightly tight on me but it still fits.


----------



## ahleah712

^^^yea the bottom fits fine and I actually like how it fits on the botttom, but the top under the arm meat is spilling out like how the bow dress was when I tried it...it also flattened my boobs...so not good...gotta let it go!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

Roussel, what michelin nonsense are you talking about!? You're totally looking fabulous! Man, the things I would do for your cleavage.......


----------



## DulceVida

hi everyone!! I dont know if this was discussed, but I'm becoming an avid HL collector! I hardly wear my dresses, I'm just one of those shoppers that buys expensive dresses and shoes and hords them away in the closet like artwork on a wall lol I wonder if these dresses will depreciate slower overtime compared to other designers? what do you ladies think?


----------



## DulceVida

xegbl said:


>


 
I have the same one! its so stunning I love it..how much did you pay off of gilt if you dont mind me asking? I know they were having the hl sale but I missed it


----------



## lilmissb

ahleah712 said:


> ^^^yea the bottom fits fine and I actually like how it fits on the botttom, but the top under the arm meat is spilling out like how the bow dress was when I tried it...it also flattened my boobs...so not good...gotta let it go!!!



Ouch! Fair nuff then...


----------



## l.searle

Hi, i have the black and cream hl dress that piggy is wearing on one of the first pages i am not sure what it is called? I also have the cornfield blue that gerri Halliwell was waring with the zip up the front. I have both these in a small. I want to buy the teal one with the black zip up the front does this run the same size as the ones i have or smaller??? Sorry if this doesn't make sense but i don't know there names!!!!!!
Thanks Libby


----------



## lilflobowl

*libby*, i believe those dresses run slightly big so for the front zip dress that you're talking about i would suggest sizing up. for some reason fall08 seems to run smaller compared to other seasons.


----------



## dreamdoll

*roussel*, wow you look fantastic!! I wish I had your cleavage too!!


----------



## spenry

Hi Ladies!

I am new to HL. I need help. I am 5'8, 58kg and 34A for bra. Should I wear XS or S?
I really want to get some dresses from GILT. But I am outside of the the US. Is there any way to buy them? I signed up but couldn't really buy!
I have attatched my photo that I can show you my outfit. (The dress in the photo is from Blumarine)

Thank you in advance!


----------



## lilflobowl

It's a bit hard to advise sizing based on your height & weight; if you share with us either your normal dress size or, better still, your waist & hips stats, we'd be able to help you better.


----------



## dreamdoll

spenry, it looks like you might be an XS...


----------



## spenry

dreamdoll said:


> spenry, it looks like you might be an XS...


* dreamdoll*, I read all here. I was gussing I might go for xs. Thank you!


----------



## CatNZ

wow... did anyone notice NAP's exclusive HL?? the Camille beaded dress, around 7500GBP 

I believe it only JUST arrived at NAP, and it's already sold out!!! seriously drool-worthy tho!


----------



## spenry

lilflobowl said:


> It's a bit hard to advise sizing based on your height & weight; if you share with us either your normal dress size or, better still, your waist & hips stats, we'd be able to help you better.


lilflobowl, I wear 25 and 26 for J Brand skinny jeans. I wear UK6, UK8, USA2, I38, XS and S. I have some dresses with F38 and F40(big for me) as well. I guess my body is flexible. I can fit variety sizes for my self.

Maybe XS for me?


----------



## lilflobowl

Yea, XS should be good for you! Especially for the mini dresses the XS might give you a bit length since you're tall.


----------



## spenry

lilflobowl said:


> Yea, XS should be good for you! Especially for the mini dresses the XS might give you a bit length since you're tall.


It might be too short for me if I wear the mini dresses.:true:


----------



## shockboogie

spenry said:


> lilflobowl, I wear 25 and 26 for J Brand skinny jeans. I wear UK6, UK8, USA2, I38, XS and S. I have some dresses with F38 and F40(big for me) as well. I guess my body is flexible. I can fit variety sizes for my self.
> 
> Maybe XS for me?




We're almost the same size as I'm a 26 in JBrand skinnies and I'm 5'6. I think XS will fit you just right. As for minis, I dont think it would be too short. I posted a few pics of me wearing a mini from the Fall 08 collection and I didnt think it was too short to worry about.


----------



## spenry

shockboogie said:


> We're almost the same size as I'm a 26 in JBrand skinnies and I'm 5'6. I think XS will fit you just right. As for minis, I dont think it would be too short. I posted a few pics of me wearing a mini from the Fall 08 collection and I didnt think it was too short to worry about.


 
Great information of you! Thank you very much! I am really looking for ONE now..


----------



## dreamdoll

*shock*, I love your new avatar!


----------



## shockboogie

dreamdoll said:


> *shock*, I love your new avatar!




Thanks *dreamdoll*!


----------



## lilmissb

ITA about your avi *shock!* Cute!


----------



## tresjoliex

^Me too. How glam.


----------



## klng

Netaporter.com has a bunch of HLs on sale right now.


----------



## Sammyjoe

dreamdoll said:


> *shock*, I love your new avatar!


 
I agree, it looks great!!


----------



## melzy

*50% off*

Herve Leger dress in XXS (TODAY ONLY) :greengrin:

http://www.ronherman.com/detail.aspx?ID=22848


----------



## lilflobowl

Genny = skank!!!
She should keep her paws to herself!


----------



## shockboogie

*lilmissb, tresjoliex, sammyjoe* - why thank you! i was just going thru my hard drive and found that pic of myself!


----------



## xegbl

U look really good in ur avatar, Shock!! Love it!!


----------



## lilflobowl

Oh darnit. I posted my previous post in the wrong thread!!! Sorry guys!


----------



## Queenie

shockboogie said:


> If you need help, there's always Matthew at Somerset


I have heard so many good things about Matthew! 

What's his email address or contact number again, *Shock*?


----------



## shockboogie

Queenie said:


> I have heard so many good things about Matthew!
> 
> What's his email address or contact number again, *Shock*?



Matthew's number is 248 649 6508. That's the HL boutique in Troy, MI. Please let him know Roxy referred you


----------



## gemibebe

Thanks *lilmissb, shock, arireyes, xegbl, dreamdoll, CatNZ, Sammyjoe, lilflobowl, laurayuki*!

*tresjolie*, the skirt is the same size as my normal dress size, which is an XS and it fits well.  I'm only aware of two skirt styles before the SS09 collection came out.  You're right that there's the high waisted longer skirt which I also have.  Look 11 obviously is another skirt which is thicker than the other skirts and less tight.  I've got some pictures here:












*xegbl*, you look great in both dresses!  Personally I prefer a bit better the ash ombre!  

*roussel*, where's the Michelin man??  I see nothing!!!  You look awesome in it!

*ahleah712*, so sorry to hear that the dress doesn't fit.  The navy sweetheart neckline dress is very cute, hopefully you can find your size soon.

*shock*, I really love your avatar too!  It's totally chic!  I went to your website and wow, you are so versatile!


----------



## tresjoliex

gemibebe, is your skirt called charlotte?


I just wanna get an idea which skirts are out there.


----------



## gemibebe

*tresjolie*, my skirt was from previous collection and I think Charlotte is the name for the skirts of Resort/SS09 like those on intermix.  If you look in more detail, my skirt doesn't have the same design as that of Charlotte, however, the length should be similar.  While the high-waisted long skirt is much longer than this one.


----------



## tresjoliex

I'm looking online and I see the Charlotte (but not exactly sure if this is a high waisted mini). I also see one labeled high waisted mini, and then the longer high waisted one.


----------



## laurayuki

lilflobowl said:


> Oh darnit. I posted my previous post in the wrong thread!!! Sorry guys!


 LOOOOOL this is cracking me up.. just came from that thread in hermes


----------



## shockboogie

Oooh! I'm loving this skirt!!! This is on sale too right?

*gemibebe* - Thank you  Thanks for checking out my website too! 


Back to the skirts... does anyone here have the chevron high waist style?






gemibebe said:


> Thanks *lilmissb, shock, arireyes, xegbl, dreamdoll, CatNZ, Sammyjoe, lilflobowl, laurayuki*!
> 
> *tresjolie*, the skirt is the same size as my normal dress size, which is an XS and it fits well.  I'm only aware of two skirt styles before the SS09 collection came out.  You're right that there's the high waisted longer skirt which I also have.  Look 11 obviously is another skirt which is thicker than the other skirts and less tight.  I've got some pictures here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *xegbl*, you look great in both dresses!  Personally I prefer a bit better the ash ombre!
> 
> *roussel*, where's the Michelin man??  I see nothing!!!  You look awesome in it!
> 
> *ahleah712*, so sorry to hear that the dress doesn't fit.  The navy sweetheart neckline dress is very cute, hopefully you can find your size soon.
> 
> *shock*, I really love your avatar too!  It's totally chic!  I went to your website and wow, you are so versatile!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

that skirt is hot!


----------



## tresjoliex

I think I'd wanna get a couple skirts instead of a dress right now. I could get more use out of the skirts. Are the older styles 40% off?


----------



## lilflobowl

sigh, tell me about it! I realised I was such a doofus but I couldn't delete my post anymore!



laurayuki said:


> LOOOOOL this is cracking me up.. just came from that thread in hermes


----------



## xegbl

tresjoliex said:


> I think I'd wanna get a couple skirts instead of a dress right now. I could get more use out of the skirts. Are the older styles 40% off?



Not sure of your size but there are a few skirts on sale at Intermix today...  a few dresses too


----------



## gemibebe

*tresjolie*, I got my skirt at about 200euro.  I don't know what's the original price, but I'd guess it's about half price.


----------



## glitterglo

I'm visiting my hometown this week (Miami), and just got back from the HL store in Aventura Mall.  I had a ball trying on different dresses   I took pics that I'll post later.  The store manager let me know there was a sale starting on 5/26, but she wasn't sure which exact styles or if the percentage would drop to 60% yet.  Sigh.

On another note, the Nordstrom Aventura had a green tank dress (not sure which season) in large on sale for $499.  Just FYI


----------



## lilmissb

lilflobowl said:


> Oh darnit. I posted my previous post in the wrong thread!!! Sorry guys!



I have to admit I was wondering why Genny = skank


----------



## janeatte

I'm so bummed.  I got my teal and black/grey one shoulder dress today and it's too small.  I'm wearing it around the house a little to see if it will stretch out, but it's kind of unflattering how tight it is.  I'll post pics soon.


----------



## janeatte

It was hard to get the pictures to come out.  I feel like it's too tight right around my waist.  The last pic shows best how unflattering it can be.  It looks ok as long as I stand up completely straight and make sure the side without the strap at the top doesn't fall down and cut into my boob area (causing a bulge).  Ugh


----------



## melissab

janeatte said:


> It was hard to get the pictures to come out.  I feel like it's too tight right around my waist.  The last pic shows best how unflattering it can be.  It looks ok as long as I stand up completely straight and make sure the side without the strap at the top doesn't fall down and cut into my boob area (causing a bulge).  Ugh



Love this dress!!!!


----------



## CatNZ

hmmm.... I'm checking out the teal reversible dress, does anyone know how the dress runs?  smaller than normal or TTS?   thanks!!

ebay linky just to make it clear which dress I'm referring to:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130307950233&_rdc=1


----------



## shockboogie

^^I think that one is TTS.


----------



## CatNZ

shockboogie said:


> ^^I think that one is TTS.


 

wheee... thank you *shock*!! 

just found another one... can you tell me how the orange beaded one runs then? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260411207520&_rdc=1


----------



## janeatte

melissab said:


> Love this dress!!!!


Thank you, but do you think a larger size would have been better?


----------



## roussel

I tried that one on and IMO it runs slightly large on me.


----------



## roussel

janeatte I think the dress looks fine on you.  I have that one too, it will stretch after a while.


----------



## lilflobowl

I think you look perfectly fine in the dress janeatte!!


----------



## dreamdoll

janeatte, I think the dress looks perfect on you...


----------



## melissab

janeatte said:


> Thank you, but do you think a larger size would have been better?



that size is perfect!!!


----------



## glitterglo

Janeatte, I also think the dress looks great. 

Below are the pics from my trying-on spree earlier today lol. I think I'm in love with the red dress now (first pic) and must find it on sale somewhere!  The last two dresses were from Bloomies (also not on sale).  Not crazy about either of those, but I thought I'd share anyways!


----------



## dreamdoll

*glitterglo*, thanks for sharing! I love the red and blue on you! Are they from spring 09?


----------



## roussel

glitterglo thanks for sharing pics! I also love that red dress on you.  I tried that on too and it just fits great doesn't it?  Must get that one on sale, too!  How do you like that salmon dress btw? Does it fit TTS?


----------



## shockboogie

^^I agree. I love the blue one the most! So vibrant!


----------



## janeatte

roussel, lilflobowl, dreamdoll, melissab, glitterglo - thanks for the input.  The dress did stretch a little more with wear.  I think it will end up being ok.  Whew!

glitterglo - I love that red on you!


----------



## klng

*glitterglo*  Your hot pink camera looks great with those electric-colored HLs!

*janeatte*  I think you look good in the green dress.  Glad to hear the dress stretched out!


----------



## spenry

*glitterglo*, I like the red dress on you!

Where can I see fall 2008 dresses with dress number? I researched but I could only see 7 at http://www.bcbg.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=3376885&cp=3370524&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt  

I need the dress with dress number...please let me know..


----------



## lilmissb

*janeatte* I like it on you but at the end of the day it's whether you feel ok in it. I had a strapless in coral and it was an AMAZING colour but at the end of the day I was so uncomfortable in it and I had to keep tugging at it and I hated the way I did that so I sold it.

*glitter* those dresses look awesome on you!


----------



## glitterglo

Thanks everyone!  

Dreamdoll, I'm not sure what seasons they all are, but I'm pretty sure most of them are either Spring or Resort.

Roussel, I did love the salmon dress too!  It's so pricey though ($1600-something).  I think it's true to size and still pretty roomy in the bottom.  It's one of the thicker material HLs I've tried, which is nice.  The scalloping on the bandages is also very flattering.


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks glitterglo!


----------



## Queenie

Thanks *Shockboogie*! 


shockboogie said:


> Matthew's number is 248 649 6508. That's the HL boutique in Troy, MI. Please let him know Roxy referred you


----------



## Megadane

*Jeanette *the teal looks beautiful on you..


----------



## callmelulu

glitterglo said:


> Janeatte, I also think the dress looks great.
> 
> Below are the pics from my trying-on spree earlier today lol. I think I'm in love with the red dress now (first pic) and must find it on sale somewhere!  The last two dresses were from Bloomies (also not on sale).  Not crazy about either of those, but I thought I'd share anyways!




love the red on you and the orange one, too!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

Oh we need a BIG update in our reference thread)) 
i just received my bow dress !! Its even better in person) i got the gray bow dress, but i still want the purple one) i will take some pics tonight if i go out)


----------



## lilflobowl

^ post pics girlfrommoscow!! it's been ages since we've last seen your modelling shots!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

i will I will, i have been so busy lately and not much time to go out and to wear my stunning dresses, the collection keeps on growing but the number of events to wear to doesnt show up that often, i do check out the thread and look at all you stunning ladies rocking HL )


----------



## galwaygirl007

HI Ladies,

Could anyone tell me where I could find the resort 09 herve leger cyan colour block dress?

Also wondering about sizing of this dress. I have a black HL tank dress in xs which fits fine and a coral HL aveline dress in xs that is too tight in tummy area so I'm selling it. Should I be looking for xs or s in the resort 09 herve leger cyan colour block dress?

Thanks!
galwaygirl007


----------



## dreamdoll

*girlfrommoscow*, would love to see your pics!


----------



## roussel

galwaygirl007 said:


> HI Ladies,
> 
> Could anyone tell me where I could find the resort 09 herve leger cyan colour block dress?
> 
> Also wondering about sizing of this dress. I have a black HL tank dress in xs which fits fine and a coral HL aveline dress in xs that is too tight in tummy area so I'm selling it. Should I be looking for xs or s in the resort 09 herve leger cyan colour block dress?
> 
> Thanks!
> galwaygirl007



Is that the dress Beyonce wore? I tried that dress and it runs TTS, the tank dress you got runs big IMO. So you should get a S in that cyan dress


----------



## galwaygirl007

Thanks for that info! So I am looking for an S! Yes its the one Beyonce wore. There were two s's for sale on e-bay last week but neither would send me pictures of the actual dress they had for sale just stock pic of Beyonce's dress so I didn't bid!

Can anyone tell me where it is available to buy? I have checked out net a porter matches intermix saks etc to no avail!

Thanks for your help!

Galwaygirl007

Will post pics tomorrow - its crazy late here in Ireland and I'm off to bed now!


----------



## roussel

That dress is now on sale at the HL stores for 40%


----------



## galwaygirl007

Thanks! 

Would anyone have details of a HL Store website or contact number that I could contact that would ship outside of the US?

Is there a store anywhere near Boston (Typical Irish, I have a sister in law there!) I could ask her to get it for me and post to Ireland 

Or a store in New York I could contact (have an aunt there too!) 

Thanks!
Galwaygirl007


----------



## dreamdoll

Hi there, welcome to TPF! You can do a search on this thread, there are a few contacts  GL!


----------



## galwaygirl007

Thanks Dreamdoll! I love this Forum!

I did my research and contacted a few of the HL Boutiques and eventually found one that stocked the dress in an S in the Rodeo Drive store at 40 % off. But they have told me the banding is in medium grey not black and that it was never available in stores with black banding (as seen in number 12 on resort 2009 section of HR website or on beyonce!). Before I go ahead and buy, is this true?

Also what size should I get? I'm 34, 26, 36 and 5'1

Galwaygirl


----------



## lilflobowl

I've seen the pictures & I believe the band is indeed a dark gray. It could be the lightings in the photos you've seen that would give the impression that the band is black.

Also based on your stats I'd definitely go with an S.

Glitterglo, I'm a bit slow commenting but you look good in all those dresses! Which one are you going to grab during the sales?


----------



## dreamdoll

Most welcome!
Not too sure on the colour, but I do think you should be a size S 



galwaygirl007 said:


> Thanks Dreamdoll! I love this Forum!
> 
> I did my research and contacted a few of the HL Boutiques and eventually found one that stocked the dress in an S in the Rodeo Drive store at 40 % off. But they have told me the banding is in medium grey not black and that it was never available in stores with black banding (as seen in number 12 on resort 2009 section of HR website or on beyonce!). Before I go ahead and buy, is this true?
> 
> Also what size should I get? I'm 34, 26, 36 and 5'1
> 
> Galwaygirl


----------



## lilmissb

galwaygirl007 said:


> Thanks Dreamdoll! I love this Forum!
> 
> I did my research and contacted a few of the HL Boutiques and eventually found one that stocked the dress in an S in the Rodeo Drive store at 40 % off. But they have told me the banding is in medium grey not black and that it was never available in stores with black banding (as seen in number 12 on resort 2009 section of HR website or on beyonce!). Before I go ahead and buy, is this true?
> 
> Also what size should I get? I'm 34, 26, 36 and 5'1
> 
> Galwaygirl


 
Hi! I'm roughly the same measurements (my waist is a little bigger) and I'm def an S. HTH!


----------



## lilflobowl

Lilmissb, you caved to the MCs!


----------



## lilmissb

^Yeah, I was weak and they were on sale.... :shame: SCP will send em out on either the 26th or the 27th and I should have them early the week after.  can't wait.


----------



## lilflobowl

Heh; I'm in the same boat, I caved to the Lillians that Barneys has on sale!


----------



## lilmissb

^Black patent? I should check out what barneys has.... ush:


----------



## lilflobowl

^yea!


----------



## xegbl

lilflobowl said:


> ^yea!



Congrats on all ur CL buys!! I decided to sit out this sale... was a bit tempted by the Galaxys though but they didn't have my size at Shoe In.... 

anyway, just got a new Chanel flap so my budget is super limited now... can't wait for it to arrive next week!!  And I'm already tempted to get 2 more flaps before I go back to SG for good!! Can't hardly wait!!


----------



## lilflobowl

Thanks xegbl! When are you back for good?


----------



## xegbl

lilflobowl said:


> Thanks xegbl! When are you back for good?



Eh... most likely end of the year cos my DS is starting K1 next year


----------



## lilflobowl

oooohhhhhh!!! then you can join our HL outings!


----------



## lilmissb

Anyone seen this dress around on sale? I like both colours.


----------



## dreamdoll

*xegbl*, congrats on the chanel flap! 

*lilmissb*, lilflobowl, congrats on your CLs!!


----------



## lilflobowl

^ thanks *J*! I can't wait! Once the other pair goes I can free myself from my ban & get a replacement!

*lilmissb*, I've not seen that dress on any of the sales so far but why not check with the stores? They should've started their sales already!


----------



## xegbl

lilflobowl said:


> oooohhhhhh!!! then you can join our HL outings!



Yah, definitely!! 

*Dreamdoll*: Thanks!!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *dream!* 

*lilflo* emailed P so waiting to see.... ush:  I really want a zipper one.


----------



## olialm1

lilmissb said:


> Anyone seen this dress around on sale? I like both colours.




There's a blue one on ebay in an xxs (I think that's the size). Tullulahgrace is the seller, she's a good one too - I bought a HL dress from her and shipping was really fast.


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks I saw hers. I need a S and I think they only cost $1050 RRP so I'm not really keen to get it at $1250 plus shipping. :blink:  Maybe she'll reduce her price?


----------



## Lec8504

congrats on all of the recent purchases girls!

Just got back from Hawaii, and I'm so happy to be home hehe.  Oahu is nice but too industrialize for my taste, I'm hoping to convince my bf to go to Maui next year for 4 days max. 

did you guys hear when the HL store will mark their stuff down to 60% yet?  I want to get the coral dress before I have to start on my banned (bf imposed) for the next couple of months   I guess I will have to miss out on the CL sale too :/


----------



## lilmissb

^What did he offer again? Did you tell us? Glad to hear you had a great time regardless. What's not to like about sun & surf?


----------



## Lec8504

no I just found out yesterday before we left Hawaii hehe.  He offered to buy me my white Jumbo for our anniversary present, but the only condition is that I need to be really on a ban for a while :/  I'm trying to squeeze a dress in beforehand though lol

so jealous of you girls who were able to get stuff from all of the sales for CL right now..sigh...the python delics are TDF!!  And the MCs!

my right hand still kind of hurts from my fall (from the last HL meet, that was the mishap I was talking about hehe, I fell...like full body down on the ground...cuz i missed a couple of stair steps hehe) so I weren't able to try to surf..next time though!


----------



## lilmissb

^Oh no! LOL though, it's something I would have done, falling on my face that is!!!

Oooh, white flap for anniversary! I have to say I'm not buying that much in the sales...just my leopard MC's....


----------



## dreamdoll

*Lec*, hope you feel better soon!
Btw white flap sounds fabulous!! Very nice of your bf 
Didn't get anything much from this round of sales, only a pair of Tods...


----------



## dreamdoll

*lilmissb*, congrats on your MC! Can't wait to see pics!! Btw, how cute is your little icon in your signature!  Where did you get it? lol


----------



## Lec8504

yup haha I'm extremely clumsy too (obviously) hehe.  I trip and stumble around a lot    That's why I'm not really jumping into high end shoes that much..my decolettes have a bunch of knicks on it already..and I wore it only twice :/

can't wait to see ur modeling pics of the MCs!  I wonder if the navy MC will ever go on sale 

thanks dreamdoll   The doctor said I sprained the muscle or something on my thumb...but it's getting better now...I just can't put much force on it.  My BF was hella laughing at me when I got home though..he was like "I can't believe you got hurt, the biggest accident you've ever had, at an HL meet!" lol.


----------



## lilmissb

That's no good *Lec!* You need some Loubie flats!!! 

*dream* I don't have the link at work but when I get home I will post the link for the extra cute smileys


----------



## dreamdoll

*lilmissb*, thanks!


----------



## lilmissb

Hey *dream! *the smiley site is 
http://translate.google.com/transla...=1&ct=result&prev=/search?q=wuerziworld&hl=en

Love the smileys there, use wisely my friend!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

lol thanks!


----------



## glitterglo

I received the ash colorblock dress I bought on Ebay today - I love the dress so much but I think it might be a little too tight. On the one hand, I love how it makes me look like I have boobage (lol), but on the other hand I tend to think a size up might look better. What do you guys think?


----------



## roussel

^ I like it on you glitterglo!


----------



## olialm1

lilmissb said:


> ^Thanks I saw hers. I need a S and I think they only cost $1050 RRP so I'm not really keen to get it at $1250 plus shipping. :blink:  Maybe she'll reduce her price?



I don't think she will. Sometimes she has these "5 day no reserve" listings but it's kind of up in the air. Maybe you could message her? She has a LOT of HL dresses.


----------



## tresjoliex

I went to the HL store and they didn't have a wide range of skirts


----------



## lilmissb

*glitter* I love the ash colourblock on you! Dress twins!!! I have that one and I absolutely love it.

Thanks *oliam*. I did try ages ago and even off the bay I think she wants about $400 more than sale price.    I might give it a go again if P can't find it for me.

Does anyone know if it's current resort or spring?


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

glitterglo said:


> I received the ash colorblock dress I bought on Ebay today - I love the dress so much but I think it might be a little too tight. On the one hand, I love how it makes me look like I have boobage (lol), but on the other hand I tend to think a size up might look better. What do you guys think?



gliterglo, i don't think you need to size up, you look perfect in that dress


----------



## lilflobowl

Glitterglo you look great! I don't think you need to size up at all!


----------



## glitterglo

Thanks ladies - I guess it just feels much tighter than my XS HL dress (this one is XXS).  I do need to get the straps shortened though.


----------



## Lec8504

no need to size up..you look amazing gliterglo!


----------



## caterpillar

agree no need to size up unless the dress is physically uncomfortable (like it hurts to move or something of that sort). it looks really great on you!


----------



## ahleah712

Agree with what the other girls have said...don't need to size up, it looks great on you...


----------



## sharloett

Nice dres *gliterglo*!


----------



## dreamdoll

*glitterglo*, you look great in the dress!


----------



## lilflobowl

Yay! I sold one of my dresses at breakeven so I'm really happy! 

Still waiting to see bay meetup & girlfrommoscow's modelling pics!


----------



## lilmissb

^YAY! Good for you. Which one did you get rid of?


----------



## dreamdoll

Congrats V!


----------



## lilflobowl

the cream bow that I had traded with sharloett.. after ordering the CLs I kinda felt guilty for overspending so I figured something had to go in order to maintain financial peace!


----------



## lilmissb

^LOL I know that feeling very well!!!


----------



## xegbl

You look great, glitterglo!! Congrats on the find!


----------



## lilflobowl

Lilmissb, your MCs have been charged? I'm still waiting for my Lillians to be... I'm a bit worried they'll be all out!


----------



## lilmissb

^I bought them from SCP though, where did you get yours? Mine have been sent too.


----------



## lilflobowl

Shucks; I got mine from the barneys sale- not too sure which state my SA's in though. I'm keeping my fingers & toes crossed!


----------



## lilmissb

^I'll keep everything crossed for you too!


----------



## lilflobowl

Thanks lilmissb! I just bugged my CC provider & they told me the transaction was approved in the wee hours of the morning! Yayyyyy!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^


----------



## dreamdoll

Congrats V!!! Can't wait to see pic


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Hi everyone, can someone please tell me what collection this dress is from? And what its retail price was? And if this dress fits true to size, runs large or small? I really love it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^From resort 09


----------



## dreamdoll

It's a nice dress, I've not seen it, does it only come in blue?


----------



## glitterglo

OMG I just scored the ash ombre on Gilt!!  I couldn't resist!! I guess I'll soon be evaluating which one of my recently purchased dresses I like better because one of them has to go!!  lol


----------



## dreamdoll

Congrats *glitterglo*!!


----------



## laurayuki

Sorry for the delay but here is the blue dress i scored with my glittart simples


----------



## dreamdoll

*laurayuki*, you look amazing!! Thanks for sharing the pics!!


----------



## arireyes

Laurayuki, love that dress on you!!!  That's the one dress I really want to get a hold of right now.


----------



## Lec8504

laura u look hot!  I love how the color of the dress photographs in ur pic


----------



## laurayuki

*thnx guys!* i really love the color of the dress  very popping and summery


----------



## luxlover

laurayuki said:


> Sorry for the delay but here is the blue dress i scored with my glittart simples


oh i love the color of this dress on you! the shoes are also super fun =).


----------



## shockboogie

You look so awesome, *laurayuki*!!! Love the combo!


----------



## lilmissb

*Laura* you look awesome!!! Love that J12


----------



## glitterglo

Laura, fabulous as usual.


----------



## sharloett

*Lil *- Woots, glad you managed to break even with the sale 
*Laura *- Love your blue dress. You look great! 

Wow, I'm loving the blue and other 'poppish' colours like orange and green for the resort 09 collection, but I'm wondering how they would look on asian skin tone? Am afraid to commit to one only to have it look scary on me! Yikes


----------



## lilflobowl

Sharloett, thanks! I think orange won't be too nice on our skintone unless it's a bright, sunburnt kind of orange... Green should work out pretty well I think? Especially if you're fair.


----------



## pamperz

That blue dress is goregous

I just got my first herve leger, the teal reversible from gilt, for my passing qual present and an upcoming wedding. I think its sooo beautiful, but is the shortness and the cleavage too much for a wedding. Esp since I'm going to be a backup photographer. Would I be too much of an ******* wearing this dress and being additionally conspicious by running around photographing?

Thanks, really need the input.


----------



## xegbl

pamperz said:


> That blue dress is goregous
> 
> I just got my first herve leger, the teal reversible from gilt, for my passing qual present and an upcoming wedding. I think its sooo beautiful, but is the shortness and the cleavage too much for a wedding. Esp since I'm going to be a backup photographer. Would I be too much of an ******* wearing this dress and being additionally conspicious by running around photographing?
> 
> Thanks, really need the input.



You can always wear it in reverse with a high-neck and that shouldn't be too bad..


----------



## olialm1

^ITA. I would say maybe tights would even work underneath, but not so much in summer.


----------



## Megadane

Beautiful in blue *Laura!!*


----------



## Lec8504

sharloett said:


> *Lil *- Woots, glad you managed to break even with the sale
> *Laura *- Love your blue dress. You look great!
> 
> Wow, I'm loving the blue and other 'poppish' colours like orange and green for the resort 09 collection, but I'm wondering how they would look on asian skin tone? Am afraid to commit to one only to have it look scary on me! Yikes


 
i love coral!  Most of us are eyeing the coral dress from resort 09 once it goes 60% off hehe.  I tried on the light green halter that is from spring or resort 09 and i really like that color too.  It really depends on your skin tone, because some of us have more yellow or pink.  You just need to try on the dresses, but i love HL in pop colors


----------



## Lec8504

xegbl said:


> You can always wear it in reverse with a high-neck and that shouldn't be too bad..


 
agree 

and iono how short it is on you, the length could be a factor also.  

but speaking of wedding..my sister is planning her wedding   And i'm the maid of honor i guess, so besides the typical dress that I would need to wear, for the reception i was thinking about wearing one of my HL dress.  But the only two that I could think would be suitable (especially in room full of older asian people) are my off shoulder ash ombre and my navy and white tube dress (gossip girl)....what do you guys think?


----------



## lilmissb

Question, how much resort or spring stuff is there that isn't on the website? I haven't been concentrating on HL lately so I feel kinda out of the loop.


----------



## glitterglo

Lec8504 said:


> agree
> 
> and iono how short it is on you, the length could be a factor also.
> 
> but speaking of wedding..my sister is planning her wedding  And i'm the maid of honor i guess, so besides the typical dress that I would need to wear, for the reception i was thinking about wearing one of my HL dress. But the only two that I could think would be suitable (especially in room full of older asian people) are my off shoulder ash ombre and my navy and white tube dress (gossip girl)....what do you guys think?


 
lol if older asian people are anything like older hispanic people (aka my family), then you should be safe with either of those two dresses


----------



## lilflobowl

Lec, I'd wear the strapless dress!


----------



## Jewelweed

Queenie said:


> Thanks for posting *dreamdoll*. I had a whale of time last night! It was SO FUN!! I need to buy new dresses for the next meet!!  DH still teases me abt all my tpf meets -H, Balenciaga and now HL.
> 
> *dreamdoll*, I can't help oogling at your beautiful Tahitian pearls! What an elegant lady you are.
> 
> *lilflobowl*, and your jokes are too funny!! What a young and bubbly gal too.
> 
> *sharloett*, do join us the next time. (OT: Did you had your wedding PS done in Paris? I had mine taken in Paris many years ago. Is Kim your photographer? )



Oooh, just checked in on the HL thread. Can I join you lovely ladies for the next HL meet?


----------



## dreamdoll

Sure jewelweed!


----------



## Megadane

lilmissb said:


> *Laura* you look awesome!!! Love that J12


 
LOL my thoughts exactly


----------



## lilmissb

MEG! How are you??


----------



## xegbl

*Laura, *loved how u look in the blue dress....!!


----------



## lilflobowl

But of course you mayyyyyy!!!



jewelweed said:


> oooh, just checked in on the hl thread. Can i join you lovely ladies for the next hl meet?


----------



## sharloett

Hey guys, received this notification from GILT, one of the reversible zip dresses in teal is available again. Don't think I really can pull this off but some of you really like it? Here is the link 

http://www.gilt.com/wl/item/1536854


----------



## Lec8504

^that link isn't working for me..this one does:

http://www.gilt.com/s/personaloffers/product/10238747

lilmissb- are you still looking for this dress?


----------



## Lec8504

glitterglo said:


> lol if older asian people are anything like older hispanic people (aka my family), then you should be safe with either of those two dresses



heheh

lilflo- bf wants me to wear the ash ombre but i'm leaning toward the tube dress too hehe


----------



## lilflobowl

Lec, never listen to the bf!!!! He just wants you more covered up!


----------



## lilmissb

Lec8504 said:


> ^that link isn't working for me..this one does:
> 
> http://www.gilt.com/s/personaloffers/product/10238747
> 
> lilmissb- are you still looking for this dress?



Hmmm...I do like it but I prefer this one


----------



## lilmissb

Wear the tube Lec!!! I love the ash ombre but tube!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

*lilmissb*, that's a lovely dress! I wonder how the back looks like...


----------



## lilmissb

Like this I think. OMG, some pigalles came up and I don't know if I should pull the trigger now....or sleep on it but I'm worried if I do I'll miss out...ARGH!


----------



## dreamdoll

Oh the back is lovely too!

Go lilmissb!!


----------



## lilmissb

^Hehehehe, P says they don't have that dress in store yet so it's a waiting game for me...as to the pink pigalles, well...I don't think I can resist...!!!  :blink:

Anyway, off to bed now for me, have a great night!


----------



## galwaygirl007

lilmissb said:


> Like this I think. OMG, some pigalles came up and I don't know if I should pull the trigger now....or sleep on it but I'm worried if I do I'll miss out...ARGH!



Lilmissb,

You look fantastic! Love the dress! Wish I had a figure like that!


----------



## lilflobowl

um... that ain't lilmissb...



galwaygirl007 said:


> Lilmissb,
> 
> You look fantastic! Love the dress! Wish I had a figure like that!


----------



## lmiller4

i have a gunmetal chevron HL long pencil skirt and im having a hard time deciding what to wear with it. i would really like to shy away from the typical tight tank top look. any ideas would be appreciated! thanks ladies! you all look amazing in your dresses!

pictures of skirts and tops would also be greatly welcomed!


----------



## tresjoliex

^Wear it with a flowy top but tuck it in, and pull it out a lil.


----------



## lmiller4

my thoughts exactly, i have a loose fitting scoop neck shirt that looks great, but its REALLY sheer! its white, and i just had a hard time finding the right undergarment to go with it..


----------



## lilmissb

galwaygirl007 said:


> Lilmissb,
> 
> You look fantastic! Love the dress! Wish I had a figure like that!


 
Hell I wish that were me but it's some celeb!


----------



## HerveLegerSA

Hey Ladies,  I am back to the forum.   Got my computer today.  SF bay area is going to have a night out again.  This time it will be 10 girls + mr P............


----------



## lilmissb

Hey P! Good to see you back on here!


----------



## Queenie

*lilmissb*, wow that was HAWT!!! I have a thing for Pigalle too. Hope it will comes in red later.


----------



## lilmissb

^Same here! I can only do 100's and they only have red 120's at the moment :cry:


----------



## lilflobowl

*lilmissb*, hang in there! might as well keep your money for something that you really want! what happened with your MCs now?


----------



## glitterglo

Guys I'm so upset over the ash ombre I ordered from Gilt! It came today and although it's labeled as an XS I really think its an XXS. There is no way in the world this dress fits me, I knew as soon as I took it out of the box 

Any of you with this dress in XXS or XS, can you help? The dress I have (when laid flat) measures about 12" across the chest, 10" across the waist and 13" across the hips. 

Here are some pics with it on top of my XXS (!) ash colorblock dress, which fits me perfectly. I'm so sad. I really wanted this dress!


----------



## Lec8504

^ awww i'm so sorry glitterglo  Maybe just try and see, and it'll stretch out over a couple of wears?

But I know for sure my ash ombre dress in XS is my tightest dress out of all of the ones that I own.   It runs pretty small, and it might take a bit of work for you to get it on, but it is TTS imo.


----------



## lilmissb

lilflobowl said:


> *lilmissb*, hang in there! might as well keep your money for something that you really want! what happened with your MCs now?



They were originally meant to be delivered on Thursday and now the UPS tracking says rescheduled to 9th June!!! WTF??? The airport is only 10-15 mins away from my home so where is the parcel "in transit" to????? 

Never ever get anything shipped by UPS, always go USPS but I didn't have a choice as that's what the boutiques use.

Bought the pink pigalles too. Really happy about that! Should be here this week!!!! 

*glitter* I'm so sorry it might not fit! Keep stretching it. Maybe it'll get better.


----------



## glitterglo

Lec8504 said:


> ^ awww i'm so sorry glitterglo  Maybe just try and see, and it'll stretch out over a couple of wears?
> 
> But I know for sure my ash ombre dress in XS is my tightest dress out of all of the ones that I own. It runs pretty small, and it might take a bit of work for you to get it on, but it is TTS imo.


 
Lec, do you mind letting me know what the measurements are on your XS ash ombre (laid flat)?  I just find it strange that my XXS ash colorblock is so much bigger than an XS, you know?  I want to let Gilt know in case the dress is mislabled and is truly an XXS (I really think this is the case).


----------



## galwaygirl007

lilmissb said:


> Hell I wish that were me but it's some celeb!



Ha Ha oops! Just looked at that again! God I'm sleep deprived and stoopid lately!

Sorry!


----------



## Lec8504

glitterglo said:


> Lec, do you mind letting me know what the measurements are on your XS ash ombre (laid flat)? I just find it strange that my XXS ash colorblock is so much bigger than an XS, you know? I want to let Gilt know in case the dress is mislabled and is truly an XXS (I really think this is the case).


 
mine's the same as yours: 13 -10- 13

but it's strange in that I always thought the colorblock dress runs small, since the colorblock dress is from fall 08 too.  I mean I know HL sizing can vary a lot with the older dresses, just not for fall 08, because one of the girls here got a basic tank dress from an older season in a XXS and it's loose on her when she's a true Small in HL.


----------



## xegbl

glitterglo said:


> Lec, do you mind letting me know what the measurements are on your XS ash ombre (laid flat)?  I just find it strange that my XXS ash colorblock is so much bigger than an XS, you know?  I want to let Gilt know in case the dress is mislabled and is truly an XXS (I really think this is the case).



I have a XS too and as per other girls who have it, it does run a bit smaller than usual HL dresses - seems like some of the Fall 08 dresses are like that. I usually fit in XXS and I have to take a XS in this dress. I read from previous posts that the cutting for the dress is quite inconsistent and not always the same. Hopefully, you can try to find a Small. HTH! Mine is 13-10-13" and I can zip it up quite easily.


----------



## galwaygirl007

xegbl said:


> I have a XS too and as per other girls who have it, it does run a bit smaller than usual HL dresses - seems like some of the Fall 08 dresses are like that. I usually fit in XXS and I have to take a XS in this dress. I read from previous posts that the cutting for the dress is quite inconsistent and not always the same. Hopefully, you can try to find a Small. HTH! Mine is 13-10-13" and I can zip it up quite easily.



There is a small ash ombre listed on ebay today -  item number 120429279585
and not a bad price! This might help?

I'm looking for one too but in a medium I think as it runs small?

Galwaygirl


----------



## glitterglo

Hmm thanks ladies!  I was able to get the dress on after my hubby helped to zip it up.  The bad news is that it was uncomfortably tight and gave me the dreaded "michelin effect".  I just can't believe how tiny the dress is - the measurements I found on Ebay for an XXS are the same as for the XS!

So now I guess I'll be on the hunt for a S in this dress!  Weird that I can span 3 sizes in one brand!  lol


----------



## lmiller4

ok ladies. i know i must sound like a complete mess here but im having some doubts. im wanting to wear the gunmetal long (to the knee) pencil skirt out for dinner with a certain someone who i obviously want to impress (so silly, i know!) however, im worried that the skirt will come off as "business meeting" or "day at the office." it fits properly, but im just having my doubts. (every girl wants to shine in her HL!) i plan on wearing it with black louboutins, and a oversized white shirt that is bloused out. any suggestions that could be better?


----------



## tresjoliex

^Post pics so we can see.

Maybe wear a mini skirt?


----------



## lmiller4

/Users/laurenmiller/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Modified/2009/Jun 2, 2009/IMG00215.jpg

/Users/laurenmiller/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Modified/2009/Jun 2, 2009/IMG00216.jpg

excuse the crazy photos! keep in mind i have no accessories on so im basically a blank canvas.


----------



## lmiller4

oops didnt work. shoot. i dont think photos are working for me right now?


----------



## yepitssandra

If it's an HL, it surely won't disappoint 

All HL skirts/dresses are absolutely skin tight, there is NO WAY that it won't impress, trust me!! You'll look fabulous. You'll have just the right amount of sexiness so as to not come off a little TOO strong. 

Go for it!


----------



## sharloett

Lec8504 said:


> i love coral! Most of us are eyeing the coral dress from resort 09 once it goes 60% off hehe. I tried on the light green halter that is from spring or resort 09 and i really like that color too. It really depends on your skin tone, because some of us have more yellow or pink. You just need to try on the dresses, but i love HL in pop colors


 
Thanks Lec, maybe I shld go try out the bright colours at the local store. I love the green halter too! 

Lil - Yup, I think orange wouldn't look too good on yellow-skin..Hmmmm


----------



## dreamdoll

*lilmissb*, congrats on your pink pigalles!!

*glitterglo*, I think it might stretch out, you might have to wear it a couple of times...


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks!


----------



## xoxomuffy

Hi ladies! Got my first HL dress (bought from a friend because it was too small for her).
It's the magenta bow dress =)
I am 5'3, 95 lbs, 34B but this dress is a XS. It's a little big in the hips but here's a shot from the back. Worth keeping?
Thanks!


----------



## glitterglo

xoxomuffy, I think it looks good!  Congrats on your first HL


----------



## lilmissb

^^Looks good from I can see.


----------



## Lec8504

xoxo- it looks good from what i can see but the pic is blurly.  You could've easily gone with a xxs in the bow dress, but I say keep it and tailor it


----------



## xegbl

xoxo: Congrats! U look good


----------



## laurayuki

stoping by  everybody looks very good in their new dresses


----------



## luxlover

Have any of you girls tried on the HL swimsuits?


----------



## dreamdoll

xoxo, you look good in the bow, congrats!!


----------



## Queenie

*xoxomuffy*, congrats!! Can't quite tell from your picture. It looks good from the back though.


----------



## sonya

http://www.net-a-porter.com/Content/060109/Issue&pageNo=15

and the next page for a short article on HL.


----------



## madamelizaking

yay! I finally feel I can post in here!!! I've been peeking in from time to time admiring all of your dresses and now I can post my own 

It's a size S and zips easy, do you think I could pull of an xs?

Herve Leger *Faints*


----------



## dreamdoll

*madamelizaking*, have commented in the other thread, but again you look fabulous!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Fantastic again Eliza!


----------



## madamelizaking

Sorry for posting so many times  THanks girls!!  Are HL supposed to be a bit tight when zipped or is it good when it zips up easily??


----------



## Sammyjoe

You look amazing!! Madame!!!


----------



## glitterglo

Madame, you could try the XS on and see how you like the fit.  Fit is a bit different for each dress, so you may like the look of XS on some and S on others.  This one looks good on you though, so it's really just a matter of preference (if you like it to be tighter vs. looser).


----------



## xoxomuffy

A few more clearer shots. I'm pretty sure I'm just going to keep it in and have it tailored to fit perfectly. I'm wearing it to a wedding on Saturday (ah, tomorrow!) so I'll see how it handles the first run. Thanks so much for the input girls! I appreciate it.


----------



## Lec8504

yeah..it looks really loose in the hips area, but that should be a easy fix if you take it to the tailor   congrats again!


----------



## bubblevita

My white mondrian dress arrived from Gilt and there are some black dirt mark on it.. It's faint but I can see it pretty easily when it's on.. I don't think it's a real stain, it's like the type of stain when a white shirt touches somewhere really dusty. Should I try to contact Gilt about it or just suck it up and pay for the dry clean myself?


----------



## Queenie

WOWOWOWOW!!!!! This is such a great look, *madamelizaking*!

You have such a great figure! 

Congrats on your new HL dress. I am pretty sure you'll not stop at one.


----------



## Queenie

It does looks loose, *xoxomuffy*. Hope your tailor is able to alter it.


----------



## Lec8504

madamelizaking said:


> Sorry for posting so many times  THanks girls!!  Are HL supposed to be a bit tight when zipped or is it good when it zips up easily??



looking good 

and it really depends how you like your dress to fit.  I have dresses that take a lot of work to zip up, and others that i can zip it up easily.  But you look fine in that dress, if you want then you can always tailor it to make it tighter.


----------



## dreamdoll

*xoxomuffy*, I think you can take it in a little...


----------



## galwaygirl007

Hi Ladies,

Does anyone have any idea when the Spring 09 Collection goes on sale?
Looking for the coral poppy ombre minidress!

galwaygirl007
 [FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## cfellis522

Good morning Ladies!  

I have the Ash Ombre Off the Shoulder dress in a small.  I am looking at the Off Shoulder contrast dress.  Does anyone know how they compare in size?  Similar?  Does one run smaller than the other?

Cara


----------



## lilmissb

^Cara I think they run about the same. Wait until the girls confirm but I think someone here has both in XS.


----------



## lilflobowl

^that's me!
Cara, I would suggest getting the offshoulder in S as well, cos both the ash ombre & the offshoulder run slightly small (& if you can fit one you can definitely fit the other).


----------



## lilmissb

^Oh good, I wasn't imagining things!


----------



## lilflobowl

^you weren't! in fact you have a good memory there!! 

no one's bought anything from the 40% sale? all holding out for the 60%?


----------



## lilmissb

^LOL! I try, I try....   I'm too busy with shoes and bags right now.


----------



## tflamme

_Hi Girls, here are some pics of my newest HL dresses!_




















This one is a bit loose on me:s


----------



## dreamdoll

*tflamme*, you look amazing in the dresses!! I love the neckline of the navy piece!!


----------



## lilmissb

Love them *tflamme!* I have the last one in burgundy but I just sold it.


----------



## tflamme

*lilmissb* and *dreamdoll*, thanks You guys are so sweet!!


----------



## lilflobowl

*tflamme*, welcome to our thread & congrats on your dresses! You look really young but good in your dresses!

BTW did you just happen to purchase a cream bow dress of ebay? Cos I just sold one last week & my buyer is in Norway, just like you!


----------



## tflamme

lilflobowl said:


> *tflamme*, welcome to our thread & congrats on your dresses! You look really young but good in your dresses!
> 
> BTW did you just happen to purchase a cream bow dress of ebay? Cos I just sold one last week & my buyer is in Norway, just like you!


 Thank you, I am 21 (soon 22) but everyone thinks I look like I am 14.
It has been I while since last time I did post anything in here, school has taken all my time this year!!! But it is aways fun 2 see modeling pics of you guys in youre fab dresses No I did not buy a cream bow dress on ebay, but I should have, I need one in a lighter coulour! I am going to Los Angeles and Las Vegas July 1., so I was just wondering if someone knew when the HL sale is starting?


----------



## lilflobowl

the sales have already begun I believe.. the boutiques are on less 40% for the resort collection!


----------



## dreamdoll

Did anyone get anything from the sales?


----------



## tflamme

lilflobowl said:


> the sales have already begun I believe.. the boutiques are on less 40% for the resort collection!


 That was just my luck, hehe. Thank you for replying!


----------



## lilflobowl

Not a problem!


----------



## madamelizaking

Nordstroms has plenty in designer clearance! Over 60% off!


----------



## mm16

^I can't find any online! can you post a link!?


----------



## NicolesCloset

WOW!!! Stunning pieces, you look incredible.


----------



## madamelizaking

In stores only from what it seems. They had plenty of basics, a black strapless M only (around 400) , Hot Pink , similar to the one above, for around 450? A Bronze/gold Sequin  off the sholder for around 600 I believe? This was at SCP



mm16 said:


> ^I can't find any online! can you post a link!?


----------



## girlfrommoscow

oh no....i neeed to get to US lol
how come we can never get those deals in Toronto?? i would love a pink tank dress!! a hae a black one and it fits soooo good!


----------



## laurayuki

I love the navy one as well! love your hair! tflamme


----------



## LoveGame

This may be a personal question but what do you guys wear underneath these dresses? a thong, commando, spanxs?


----------



## Lec8504

tflamme: cute!  we're dress twins with the hot pink tank dress 

LoveGame: most of the girls wear spanx with their dresses I think, for myself, it depends on the dress, but its either spanx or thong/seamless undies and nubra/regular bra. 

madamelizaking: thanks for the heads up!  Still so annoyed that I paid full price for the tank dress :x   The difference could've gone toward a pair of shoes hehe 

dreamdoll:  nope, did you get anything?  Most of the people I know are holding out for the 60%..and are distracted by other things (shoes and bags) or on a ban (myself ) hehe


----------



## melissab

madamelizaking said:


> yay! I finally feel I can post in here!!! I've been peeking in from time to time admiring all of your dresses and now I can post my own
> 
> It's a size S and zips easy, do you think I could pull of an xs?
> 
> Herve Leger *Faints*



you look amazing!!!! Congrats on the dress!!!


----------



## Queenie

*tflamme*, you look absolutely stunning in the dresses!!

I received this gorgeous thingy lately but unfortunately I have the same problem as *Xoxo*. It's a little too loose on my chest, hips an knees area - I need some boobs!! :cry:

(Sorry abt the messy background)


----------



## lilflobowl

*Queenie*! The purple against your skin colour is really nice! I suggest you bring the dress to Clancy to get them to fix it up for you? They should be able to do the chest & knees part although the hip area might be a tad difficult because of the bow at the back. 

*LoveGame*, no spanx for me; it's either a thong or boyshorts, although for the darker colours I can sometimes get away with my normal undies. As for the boobs, for the low cut dresses I either use nubra or stickers while for the offshoulder dresses I just wear my normal strapless bras.

*Lec*, I see not one but TWO Chanels on their way to you?!? Is that why you're banned now?


----------



## Lec8504

um...yeh :x

bf doesn't know about one of them..so i have yet to do a reveal.  I don't think I can do a reveal until a while later....since one of them is hiding safe and sound in a box underneath my bed lol.    I'm waiting for the 2nd one to come, but stupid Saks...I wanted to get the triple point promo but i made a huge payment on my saks account to pay for the bag and saks said that they have to hold larger payments (anything over 2k..is this even true?!) for up to 10 days.  So my bag was never ordered in time for the triple points ugh..now I'm waiting for the payment to just clear and then I'll probably just buy it w/out any promo argghhh

Quennie:  agree with lilflo..love the color on you   Just take it to the tailor and hopefully they can make it fit perfectly


----------



## lilmissb

*Queenie* that looks great on you! Congrats!!! 

*Lec* WTF? You have 2 Chanels??? OMG! How did that happen?


----------



## Lec8504

lol one was a work in progress and finally it's mine...in my fave color too (Pink!).  I loved the pink cruise flap but it was only lambskin so I jumped at a chance to get the caviar one when it popped up.  The other one, my bf is helping me get..his anniversary present to me...and why i'm banned lol.  I just need for payment to clear and I can get it....sigh so frustrating..i hate waiting.

Still so jealous of all of you girls who were able to get the CLs on sale.  Especially the Dillians and the MC   Hopefully fall will have some nice on CL too.....

what color is tempete lilmissb?  Sounds interesting....it's been a while since i've been back into the Bal forum..don't want to get tempted hehe


----------



## lilmissb

The storm one!  







Can't wait to see your Chanels!!!


----------



## Lec8504

omg is that a dark blue/grey color?!  sooo nice...ahh bbags are so tempting.  congrats on the twiggy....i love that shape..most people perfer the city but i think the twiggy is just as cute 

and thanks   When I get the other one..and if I can take pics w/out getting caught...then I think it's time for me to start my own collection thread.  weeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## IFFAH

*tflamme*, you look great in all and I love this with its simple neckline and the pop color_!_






*Queenie*, the color looks great on you.


----------



## IFFAH

*madamelizaking*, as usual you look great!


----------



## tflamme

*Queenie *and *madamelizaking* you girls look great!


----------



## melissab

tflamme! I love that pink on you!!!


----------



## Queenie

*lilflobowl *and *Lec8504*, I think it's rather difficult due to the bow. Guess I would have to put it up for sale.

Thanks *lilmissb* and *IFFAH*. I  the colour but unfortunately it doesn't fit me snuggly.


----------



## HerveLegerSA

Ladies, please move on to resort and spring collection.  This forum has been stuck in the fall winter collection 2008 forever........Boys come and go, so is season lol.


----------



## Lec8504

not that great of a discount - $744

but it's a really cute dress...if it was lower then i might be tempted hehe

https://www.theoutnet.com/product/49343

XXS, XS and Smalll available.


----------



## olialm1

^^ Definitely pass on that one. You can find it on ebay for way cheaper, I've seen the all black one a few times


----------



## Lec8504

hm strange...i've never seen it on ebay in a xs or xxs.  But you might be right in that it was on sale on one of the other websites for cheaper...haute maybe?  It looks familiar somehow.


----------



## dreamdoll

*l**ilmissb*, congrats on your bbag! And I see your leopards have arrived!! Gorgeous!!! Any action pics?

*Queenie dear*, sorry to hear about the fit! The dress (and the colour really pops on you) looks totally amazing on you!


----------



## lilmissb

^Posting for you now!  In the outfit thread


----------



## dreamdoll




----------



## Sammyjoe

*tflamme , Madame and Queenie you all looked fantastic!!!!!*

*Queenie, you have a large collection of shoes tucked behind you!Lol!!*


----------



## glitterglo

Another dress added to the Outnet in XXS:
https://www.theoutnet.com/product/27397


----------



## Queenie

*dreamdoll dear*, no worries sweetie. Hope I will find one that fits me soon. Perhaps I should hold out for the Resort collection! Been eyeing the coral one for ages.

*Sammyjoe*, hehe. That's nothing compared to some of you here.


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^Trust me Queenie, you well and truly rock the HL!!


----------



## olialm1

Lec8504 said:


> hm strange...i've never seen it on ebay in a xs or xxs.  But you might be right in that it was on sale on one of the other websites for cheaper...haute maybe?  It looks familiar somehow.



yep it was on hautelook


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

lilmissb said:


> The storm one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see your Chanels!!!


----------



## Lec8504

Queenie said:


> *dreamdoll dear*, no worries sweetie. Hope I will find one that fits me soon. Perhaps I should hold out for the Resort collection! Been eyeing the coral one for ages.
> 
> *Sammyjoe*, hehe. That's nothing compared to some of you here.


 
ooo you should totally get the coral one...i've been eyeing that one too   I'm planning to get it once the price is right haha

edit- LILFLO...i saw your modeling pics of the dillians..omg tdf!  This store in NYC has the coral one on sale for 60% off..but ....iono i'm on a ban....and iono what i can wear the coral one with :/


----------



## lilmissb

Keep an eye out for the coral resort dress for me too!


----------



## madamelizaking

South Coast Plaza Nordstroms had these yesterday

the below ina black two in M 

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=137914&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results

the below in a green in a s i think this was around 
http://www.net-a-porter.com/am/product/36833?cm_mmc=Datafeed-_-Froogle-_-UK-_-Herv%C3%A9%20L%C3%A9ger%20Classic%20bandage%20dress

the below in a hot pink (i think) in a s and m http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...oCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results#mainProductImage

They were all around 400$, one of them was even in the $300 range.


----------



## sharloett

Hi everyone, am doing Mr P a favour as he requested. He's compiling a list of orders for dresses TPFers wish to purchase when the 60% sale comes on. For those of you who have set your eyes on certain dresses (Resort and Spring 09) and want to purchase them at 60% off, pls email him.


----------



## dreamdoll

Ooh, which coral dress? Any picture?


----------



## lilmissb

When will 60% off occur?


----------



## sharloett

lilmissb - I have no idea actually. I'm keeping fingers crossed that the dresses I like will still be available at 60% off :wondering


----------



## Lec8504

^ um..I wouldn't worry about it.  And even if the SF store sells out, he can always order from another store for you.  I heard Las Vegas always has a lot of dresses in stock.    Look at the ash ombre dress from fall...that was by far the most popular dress in that collection and that dress is still floating around in the HL stores/gilt/etc... 

lilmissb- post modeling pics if you get the coral dress please!  I dont think i will get it yet, trying to stay good lol.


----------



## sharloett

Lec - The ash ombre dress is still available from HL stores? Gee, I didn't know. Are there sizes in S or M?


----------



## Lec8504

last time i heard it was a xxs or something like that.  I didn't know that you were looking for a small, a small popped up on gilt a couple of days ago i think, I just saw it when I was messing around with their personal offer numbers thing.  

but look at how long it took for that dress to sell out of most of the sizes....and so far I don't see anything from resort/spring that is going to be THAT popular...so yeh....if you want to be safe then just get your dress once it goes 60% off.   I'm more "whatever" now, so I'll just wait until later on hehe.


----------



## HerveLegerSA

LEC, we need to have a night out soon in SF.....SF Bay Area ladies, don't hide.


----------



## voodoo_mary

queenie- i have the same HL as u!
mine's an xxs. fits like a glove. but i have barely any boobs (its quite pathetic)
so i try to put padding into the cup area and it helps. maybe you can do that.
my dress is a tad loose at the waist. half an inch tighter would be great..
i'm 5'7 and abolut 46kg. so the dress looks long on me, i think


----------



## dreamdoll

*voodoo*, you look amazing in the dress!


----------



## sharloett

Lec - P just told me they have ash ombre in M in the stores....hehe but im still thinking abt it...

Voodoo_mary - Lookin good! U have a great figure!


----------



## voodoo_mary

hi sharloett and dreamdoll- breathing was tough in that dress. but i think breathing is over-rated sometimes!
i'm new to this thread.. who is mr P?


----------



## Queenie

*voodoo_mary*, are you that voodoo_mary who sells vintage stuff in Singapore? That is exactly how I like my dress to fit! Like a glove. I am 46kg too but I look nothing like you. Must be smthing wrong abt my bod.


----------



## Queenie

^ I realise why! I am only 5.3"!! Must reduce weight.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Mr P, is preston, the head HL SA Manager in San Fran, he can get any dress HL sells, he ships worldwide etc. His email address is in this thread somewhere.


----------



## glitterglo

Ladies if you see the ash ombre in S anywhere please let me know!!  I already have P on the hunt for it too.  I was going to try and see if the M would work but I doubt it, since my usual size is XS, and if I order the dress it's final sale.


----------



## lilflobowl

*lec*, thanks! I panicked a little when I saw your post but realised you were referring to the Dillians with the flowery attachment. Mine's the Lillians (3 straps) - almost identical except it lacks the top ankle strap that comes with the Dillians (4 straps)! I've been really bad with the CL sales & totally lost all self-control. very very bad.

*voodoo_mary*, you're so slim & look great in this dress!

*sharloett*, where have you been!?!? how's the house moving coming along?

*glitterglo*, I actually reckon you could fit the ash ombre in XS if that's your usual size, just a little more snugly. All my HLs are XS, including the ash ombre & purple offshoulder.

I wonder what happened to *Megadane*.. she's disappeared again


----------



## glitterglo

lilflobowl said:


> *glitterglo*, I actually reckon you could fit the ash ombre in XS if that's your usual size, just a little more snugly. All my HLs are XS, including the ash ombre & purple offshoulder.


 
I actually did get the XS ash ombre at the Gilt sale, and it is just way too tight.  I initially thought the tag was wrong and it was an XXS, because my XS ash ombre is much smaller than my ash colorblock XXS!  I *could* fit in it, but it is just way too tight and uncomfortable.   So now I'm hunting for a Small.


----------



## lilflobowl

^ oh righto, I had forgotten you had posted about that.


----------



## emma4646

*voodoo_mary*:You look amazing in your HL because you're tall and skinny.You have a great figure,certainly a "HL figure"!

PS.I think HL dresses look much better when one is not "heavy on top" or else it would be too too much...


----------



## roussel

lilmissb you got the coral dress?  i wanna see pics too pls


----------



## lilmissb

^Not yet. I'm thinking of it but I have my Bal coming in this month and I may buy another one or some shoes....


----------



## Lec8504

emma4646 said:


> *voodoo_mary*:You look amazing in your HL because you're tall and skinny.You have a great figure,certainly a "HL figure"!
> 
> PS.I think HL dresses look much better when one is not "heavy on top" or else it would be too too much...



I think it depends on the dress and cut.  But I personally feel that a C cup looks best in most of these dresses, since you have _something_...like you can actually fill out the dress w/out being too much.   
*
voodoo_mary*:  love the modeling pics 

*lilflobowl*-  sorry I keep on getting the dillians and lillians mixed up and one of the SA at the Hirschelifer (sp?) store confused me even more when she didn't know what the lillians were and I thought I was imagining it lol.  I originally called just to see what sizes they had left, and she said that they only have the dillians...which is good...for me lol.


----------



## Lec8504

sharloett said:


> Lec - P just told me they have ash ombre in M in the stores....hehe but im still thinking abt it...
> 
> Voodoo_mary - Lookin good! U have a great figure!



hmm iono if you are going to be able to tailor it though, because the straps are off-shoulder, so that might be tricky.  Like maybe they could tailor it but it might not be perfect.   Maybe one of the other girls can chime in if they have had good experience with tailor  a dress with the same cut.  If you're in SF then ask P, he can recommend a really good tailor, so far they have tailored all 5 of my dresses perfectly.


----------



## lilflobowl

*Lec*, no worries~ are you considering getting the Lillians?


----------



## Lec8504

i want the light pink ones...really bad   Hopefully they will still have some left in the fall...

oh did you girls go on LVR yet?  She has the blue patent lady claude on there.  Sigh..it's gorgeous!


----------



## leothelnss

You ladies look fabulous in your HLs!
I would love to own one someday


----------



## roussel

lilmissb said:


> ^Not yet. I'm thinking of it but I have my Bal coming in this month and I may buy another one or some shoes....


 
ha ha here comes the Bal addiction...  It's dangerous!


----------



## lilflobowl

*Lec*, I'm not sure.. I don't see it in the Fall09 list?


----------



## voodoo_mary

Queenie said:


> ^ I realise why! I am only 5.3"!! Must reduce weight.



i think you fill up your HL dress really well.. there's no need to change anything about the fit, so don't go loosing weight!


emma, lec- thanks
but i agree that a minimum cup size is required to fill out any HL dress.. i think it should be at least a B. i;m definitely an A. so i need to pad up

does anyone own am ombre HL? would love to see it modeled


----------



## Lec8504

^ the dress fits you really well no need to pad up  

I just think it depends on the cut of the dress, especially the really low cut v-neck ones and particular the one shoulder cream dress from fall08 (the one that Linda modeled), then it looks better if you are bigger up top.

lilflobowl- it's this one:
http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...orColor=TUFSSU5F&season=actual&seasProdID=50I

edit- a lot of us have the ash ombre off shoulder dress from fall08, search for the HL pic reference thread


----------



## HerveLegerSA

LEC, Did anyone contact u for the night out?  I am going to organize one.  10 girls + Mr. P........


----------



## tflamme

*voodoo_mary* you look amazing in your dress


----------



## Blueberry12

I hope you can help me ladies.

I´ve bought my first HL on Ebay , but I guess there are fake HL dresses too.


Can you tell my if this dress is real?


TIA!


----------



## lilmissb

^Hey *Blueberry*, it's an older dress. I can tell from the tag. I think it was a dress they made prior to BCBG/Max Azria buying HL. It looks like it was made in the 80's or early 90's to me. Hope that helps.


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx.

I guess then it´s real.

I don´t think they were faked back then.


But it´s a cute dress, isn´t it?


----------



## Blueberry12

I know it´s an older dress.




But I like it.


----------



## lilmissb

It's def cute Blueberry and I can see you in an outfit post soon!


----------



## sharloett

*Lil* - hehe, still at it with the new house...sigh...sick of cleaning and packing n unpacking! Oooh, did u catch the OnPeddar sale over the weekend? Darn, I didn't even peek in!


----------



## Blueberry12

lilmissb said:


> It's def cute Blueberry and I can see you in an outfit post soon!


 


Thanx.


----------



## lilflobowl

*Lec*, nice! But be strong since you're on a ban!

*Blueberry12*, it's definitely a unique dress that I'm sure will love amazing on, especially when paired with your CLs! Post modelling pics!!

*sharloett*, ganbatte! I did go for the sale but I came out empty handed cos I've kind of been excessive with the US sales! Now I have to start whittling down on my HLs in order to accomodate the latest addiction, the CLs! Not to mention I'm totally in love with Miu Miu's baby bow satchel so I'm trying to reshuffle my priorities to accomodate it.. ba! Enough of me babbling, why didn't you peek in?! We should meet up for an On Pedder checkout session soon since we've been talking about it!


----------



## Queenie

*voodoo_mary*, thank you. Just a few more kgs would do the job.

*Lec*, I agree with you.  I think some dresses look nice on girls with bigger up top.

*lilflobowl*, you didn't miss out anything from OP. I personally think the US sales are so much better. You're whittling down on HLs? You know who to look for, babe.


----------



## lilflobowl

*Queenie*, serious? I saw a couple of shoes I liked but not to the extent I would buy them on the spot!


----------



## dreamdoll

I think the OP sale wasn't that great...


----------



## Blueberry12

lilflobowl said:


> *Blueberry12*, it's definitely a unique dress that I'm sure will love amazing on, especially when paired with your CLs! Post modelling pics!!


 

Thanx.


I think my black calf Rolandos will look great with the dress.


----------



## Lec8504

Blueberry12 said:


> I hope you can help me ladies.
> 
> I´ve bought my first HL on Ebay , but I guess there are fake HL dresses too.
> 
> 
> Can you tell my if this dress is real?
> 
> 
> TIA!


 
can't help with the authenticity question..but made in USA?!  wow...the prices for the dresses keep on going up while their cost for labor goes down..bleh.


----------



## xegbl

Lec8504 said:


> can't help with the authenticity question..but made in USA?! wow...the prices for the dresses keep on going up while their cost for labor goes down..bleh.


 
Eh... think it's a USA Size S... not the made in tag i think...


----------



## Lec8504

ah...i see....

but still..i heard the dresses before were made in the USA...which makes me bitter. 

so anyone planning to buy anything during the 60% off sale?


----------



## lilmissb

When is the sale?


----------



## Sammyjoe

Good question, if I can get the kate winslet black dress at 60% off in a size Small, then yes!!Lol!


----------



## Blueberry12

I`ve got the dress:


----------



## lilmissb

^Nice Blueberry!


----------



## dreamdoll

Blueberry, you look good in the dress!


----------



## pisdapisda79

Blueberry, the dress looks great


----------



## roussel

when is the 60% sale?


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx Lilmissb, Dreamdoll, Pisdapisda79!


----------



## lilflobowl

I wonder what happened to everyone who used to come to this thread..


----------



## arireyes

Yeah seems a few people are missing.  I'm holding off for the 60% sale.  I'm also looking for another new car.  So thats taking up energy.


----------



## roussel

i have a trip to vegas next month and i hope there'll be 60% by then


----------



## olialm1

I tend to lurk. This is the first thread I check whenever I log in, but it definitely needs more action.


----------



## HerveLegerSA

When is the 60% off?  Ladies please let me know.............


----------



## lilmissb

I'm here lilflo!!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

Hey lilmissb, arireyes, olialm1 & roussel! *waves*


----------



## lilmissb

Hey lilflo!


----------



## sharloett

*lil *- Sorry, have been so busy b/w work and house that I'm having trouble keeping up with the thread. Plus, I recently went bonkers securing my first H on evil bay hehe so my priorities have shifted too! Probably have to go on an everything-ban soon!


----------



## lilflobowl

hahahha *lilmissb*! 

*sharloett*, WHOAAAA!!! Congrats is in order!! Which H style did you get?


----------



## dreamdoll

Congrats *sharloett*!! What did you get?

V, I'm here!! (been swamped with work)


----------



## arireyes

I'm thinking about this one, It's on sale at Nordstrom's.  I think I'd have it shortend a little though


----------



## HerveLegerSA

arireyes said:


> I'm thinking about this one, It's on sale at Nordstrom's.  I think I'd have it shortend a little though


arireyes, this dress is very nice.  But why nordstorm?


----------



## bobolo

Hi I just bought 2 from ebay 

300311611514 from jtandcompany It is from 2007 I think 

140324408568 Fall 2008
can any one authethic them ? 

I noticed the second dress Natasha in flame fits on the small side . 

Thanks


----------



## arireyes

HerveLegerSA said:


> arireyes, this dress is very nice.  But why nordstorm?


It's 60% off at Nordstrom.


----------



## Lec8504

ooo I tried on that dress Arireyes, it's a really nice dress IRL.  the zebra stripes enhances your natural hourglass shape really well.

P - I thought you said that there will be a 60% off sale soon?

lilflo- Some of the people that I talked to said that they don't want to be tempted so they're staying away from this thread hehe.  And other people are getting into other stuff like (H, Chanel, CL, etc...).  I sure as heck can't afford a bag, shoes and dress addiction all at the same time hehe 

roussel- hopefully it'll be 60% off when you get there!  I heard that they have a huge selection at the las vegas store too.  I'm planning to go to LV in October with a bunch of my gfs, so hopefully there will still be good stuff there hehe.  

I think this thread gets really alive when there's a huge sale..cuz there's always new HL fans that post (like the haute sale)..but now it's died down.


----------



## galwaygirl007

arireyes said:


> It's 60% off at Nordstrom.



:cry: I am so in the wrong country (Ireland) when it comes to HL!

I'm in love with the Cyan Colour Block Dress (the one beyonce wore in tokyo), but cannot get it in a size S anywhere!

Love hearing all about successfull HL purchases and the modelling pics - you all look fabulous in your HL !

The only problem is the more I visit this forum, the more new HL's and CL's I start to covet! I started off with one pair of Patent Ronaldo's and one black signature tank dress......


----------



## mars702

I was at LV today and they have a ton of stuff for 40-70% off.  The whole left side wall is on sale.  I have a bad memory so I don't remember sizes and colors of anything.  I tried on the red and blue one with the big fat bow on the chest since it was 70% off and it hurt my armpits so I left empty handed.  Still waiting for resort to go lower in price.


----------



## yepitssandra

Haha so I decided to wear my zebra Herve Leger dress to prom!! Yes a little unconventional but I didn't really want to bother buying a new dress. No full-length pictures of me in the dress were taken that night though


----------



## olialm1

^^ I love it! I wore a short dress to my prom too. I think it looks great on you.


----------



## glitterglo

Yepitssandra, you look great!  At least you wore a prom dress you know you'll love for years after prom!


----------



## honeyspice

*Blueberry *you look gorgeous!!! 
*yepitssandra *unconventional but chic! Congrats  

I've been wanting a magenta bow dress so bad in Large, was that ever made? 
I feel so sad needing to wear a large size .... *sniff sniff* Is Ebay the only option where I may find it?


----------



## dreamdoll

*yepitssandra*, you look amazing in the dress!!


----------



## arireyes

Looks great on you!!!  And I'm going to wait a bit on anymore HL.  I haven't even worn half of what I have!  I also just bought 2 pairs of CL's.


----------



## roussel

P - when is the 60% ?  Nordies is already doing 60...

mars702, is resort still 40% at Vegas?


----------



## dolcexoxo

The Zebra Stripe is on sale? Weird, I don't see it on my end...


----------



## Lec8504

Sandra you look great!  I wish I knew about HL when I was in HS hehe....


----------



## luxlover

I think I might get a swimsuit when the sale gets to 60%.


----------



## luxlover

lilflobowl said:


> I wonder what happened to everyone who used to come to this thread..



I havent been here regularly, but I do pop in once in awhile. The problem is theres been no new dresses I love.


----------



## Lec8504

luxlover said:


> I think I might get a swimsuit when the sale gets to 60%.


 
oooo which one C?!


----------



## arireyes

Nordtstoms has them on sale in store but not online.


----------



## dolcexoxo

Oh, okay! Thanks.


----------



## lilflobowl

*yepitssandra*, you look good in that dress & I'm very sure you definitely stood out in the crowd! Did you have a blast during prom?


----------



## lilmissb

*yepitssandra *you look great and I bet the other girls must have been jealous!

*lux* I'm with you, I'm gonna get a swimsuit. For my summer season


----------



## tflamme

*yepitssandra* you look great in the dress**


----------



## Lec8504

ladies, P just texted me and told me to forward the news that the coral dress and a v-neck zebra dress (? not sure which one that is) from resort 09 is going on sale for 60% off.  Go get em'!  And i'll live vicariously through you guys


----------



## sylphfae

Hi girls! I'm having a little problem with Gilt, and need help! Has anybody successfully ordered HL from Gilt using an international credit card? I tried ordering a dress on Saturday morning with an international credit card, but I couldn't complete placing my order because my billing address isn't in the USA. My Gilt account is not showing any open orders, but I checked with my bank and my credit card has been charged twice (ie for 2 HL dresses) by Gilt. I've written to Gilt about this today, but haven't heard anything back. Has anybody tried getting a refund from Gilt before? Are they more responsive to phone calls or emails through their customer service portal? 

Thanks so much for reading this, any comments would be much appreciated!


----------



## caterpillar

lec how come you're not getting the coral dress? i'm still debating.. even at 60% off I still think it's overpriced, haha.


----------



## Lec8504

^ I'm banned....made an agreement with the bf I won't buy anything for a while in exchange for one of my chanel flap lol...and I kinda broke that promise and got 2 CLs..so yeh...i feel REALLY bad..so nothing for me now.  Maybe in the fall if it's still available.  And I know what you mean....it's still going around $700?   

Are you still going to get it S?  I think you've been busy with the CL sales too right? hehe


----------



## Lec8504

sylphfae said:


> Hi girls! I'm having a little problem with Gilt, and need help! Has anybody successfully ordered HL from Gilt using an international credit card? I tried ordering a dress on Saturday morning with an international credit card, but I couldn't complete placing my order because my billing address isn't in the USA. My Gilt account is not showing any open orders, but I checked with my bank and my credit card has been charged twice (ie for 2 HL dresses) by Gilt. I've written to Gilt about this today, but haven't heard anything back. Has anybody tried getting a refund from Gilt before? Are they more responsive to phone calls or emails through their customer service portal?
> 
> Thanks so much for reading this, any comments would be much appreciated!



I say call them....i've had issues with them returning my e-mails so I just call them up (but be warn..there might be a long wait).


----------



## caterpillar

Lec, which CLs did you get? I didn't end up keeping anything from store sales, but I did end up with two beautiful new pairs from ebay (: Is your bf getting you the chanel flap? Exciting! You are so lucky!

I'm still debating on the dress. I'm torn between getting the coral resort, the fall 08 cream one shoulder (there's one on ebay but it's too pricy for me), and this one (older season):

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=129706&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results

the problem is they're all a little bit too overpriced!


----------



## galwaygirl007

Couldn't get the cyan colour-block dress resort 09 in a size S as its sold out everywhere, but I love it so much I caved and bought a M on e-bay. Dress measurements 34 24 30 my measurements 34 28 36. Do you think it will be ok?

Worried the chest area will be loose! I know HL dresses can be shortened but can they be taken in? Does anyone know a dressmaker who can do it? Willing to post it back to new york for alterations if it can be done!

Thanks in advance for any advise ladies!

Galwaygirl007


----------



## caterpillar

^ i think it might be ok minus the chest. as for alterations, call the herve leger boutique in ny and ask who they recommend for alterations.


----------



## dreamdoll

I think the M might be ok, but if you need to take them in, I believe there are tailors who are able to...HTH!



galwaygirl007 said:


> Couldn't get the cyan colour-block dress resort 09 in a size S as its sold out everywhere, but I love it so much I caved and bought a M on e-bay. Dress measurements 34 24 30 my measurements 34 28 36. Do you think it will be ok?
> 
> Worried the chest area will be loose! I know HL dresses can be shortened but can they be taken in? Does anyone know a dressmaker who can do it? Willing to post it back to new york for alterations if it can be done!
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advise ladies!
> 
> Galwaygirl007


----------



## galwaygirl007

Thanks for your help dreamdoll and caterpillar! I will post pics to get your opinions when the dress arrives


----------



## Megadane

*Sandra* you looked gorgeous for your prom!
Just like *Lec* said, I tend to stay away from checking the thread daily now due to my inability to walk away from a sale dress, especially after they've been modelled by the ladies here!


----------



## Megadane

Here are a few pics of me FINALLY wearing #27 and #39 on a euro cruise..after having them for over 4 months
*Lilmiss* if you were closer I would gladly share #39 with you!

http://s598.photobucket.com/albums/tt65/Orionk

I hope the link works..I'm pulling my hair out trying upload them


----------



## lilmissb

*MEG!*  That's soooo sweet of you!  

So that's where you've been huh? I did see a lot of uploaded photos on FB. You look AWESOME!!! I really love those dresses on you. Must get them...


----------



## pisdapisda79

Megadane; you look amazing in both dresses!


----------



## lilflobowl

Meg!
Hope you don't mind me helping!!






















*strange, the pictures aren't appearing?


----------



## lilflobowl

Gorgeous Megs!!!!! I notice a CL pairing!


----------



## dreamdoll

I can't see the pics either!


----------



## honeyspice

*Meg *you look stunning!!!


----------



## laurayuki

bravo girls! you all look stunning!


----------



## Megadane

Thanks ladies and Lilflo
Yes the CL's definately were broken in on this trip..they are my first pair and I love them!
Thank you for all if the nice compliments


----------



## Lec8504

OMG Meg, you look amazing!  As usual 



caterpillar said:


> Lec, which CLs did you get? I didn't end up keeping anything from store sales, but I did end up with two beautiful new pairs from ebay (: Is your bf getting you the chanel flap? Exciting! You are so lucky!
> 
> I'm still debating on the dress. I'm torn between getting the coral resort, the fall 08 cream one shoulder (there's one on ebay but it's too pricy for me), and this one (older season):
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=129706&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results
> 
> the problem is they're all a little bit too overpriced!


 
oh  yeh the cream one shoulder price on fleabay is ridiculous.  I'm waiting to see if it'll ever become available on gilt again lol.   And that other dress...that's before fall 08 right? ?

which 2 pairs did you get?!  

I got the scissor girls (not from the stores) and the pink patent yopi (my card is still not charge..so that's freaking me out a little).  Trying to decide if I should get the watersnake vps.....at an additional 33% off...it'll be really hard for me to ignore lol.  I'm trying though!  I need to have some extra money on me when I go on my trip next month.....

and yeah my bf got me my white jumbo caviar flap   I need to think of a good gift to get him back for his bday coming up hehe.


----------



## roussel

Meg you look stunning! Like a model!


----------



## dreamdoll

*Meg*, you look absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

Meg, you are absolutely stunning! i am planning to take my dresses on the cruise too - perfect for a formal night) which ship were you on?


----------



## glitterglo

Meg, love the dresses, you look great!  I'd be afraid to wear HLs on a cruise with all the food around lol


----------



## Megadane

glitterglo said:


> Meg, love the dresses, you look great! I'd be afraid to wear HLs on a cruise with all the food around lol


 
Well let's just say that Spanx are my new best friend.  But seriously, I ate all of the time and HL's are just so amazing in that they really help hide that second order of desert

When we were in Florence I went to Chanel as I have been contemplating the black 11/12 classic flap (I'm not sure if that is right?) but realized I would have to sell a couple of dresses to justify it.  After I wore them on the cruise I just couldn't part with them
Plus..I have always loved the coral dress that I've heard is now on sale..


----------



## Megadane

*Roussel, Dreamdoll, GFM and Glitterglo *thanks!  I don't know how many more years I'll be able to pull off wearing HL's so I'm committed to wearing them as much as I can now
*GFM* they are PERFECT for formal nights, and even other dinners where people do tend to dress up anyway.  We were on the Navigator of the Seas for a Mediterranean cruise.


----------



## lilflobowl

Is that your other half in the pics? Cos if he is you guys look good together!


----------



## IFFAH

*Megadane*,  these 2 on you!


----------



## caterpillar

Megadane you look STUNNING in all those dresses!

Lec, so lucky about the white caviar! I really want a white flap as my next chanel (: 

I love the pink yopi! Def get the watersnake VPs; I've seen a couple pairs on ebay and they are GORGEOUS (how much do they retail for anyway)? I ended up getting isado (older style) and python no prive on the bay. 

I'm leaning more towards the coral dress or the bloomie's dress (from some earlier season) over the one shoulder. I just think they're still both too overpriced.


----------



## Lec8504

uh...so um....i'm banned.  for real this time.  I was just SOOO annoyed waking up this morning to get an e-mail saying that my order for the Yopi was canceled...at least they didn't charge my credit card.  So i called Saks up and I got the pink suede ron rons (been wanting this forever after I saw a pictorial on them a couple of months ago) and aqua watersnake vps.  LOL...and yes I know i'm suppose to be on a banned....but they had them in my size!  That's crazy!  Esp since I think 36's sell out really really fast.  

so yeah, *if any of you guys see me talking about buying something...cyber-slap me please lol*

*S* the watersnake vps come out to be $400 something..no tax    And i say get the coral dress....I think it'll look stunning on you and we can be dress twins...eventually i will get it...just no funds yet


----------



## glitterglo

Okay ladies (and P) I need your opinions. Which of these two should I keep (and yes - I am only keeping one)!

I am seriously undecided.  Help!!


----------



## tresjoliex

glitterglo, definetly first!! i love that dress.


----------



## Megadane

Wow, I can see why you are undecided..they are both stunning on you!
I think I prefer dress #1..but they are both gorgeous!



glitterglo said:


> Okay ladies (and P) I need your opinions. Which of these two should I keep (and yes - I am only keeping one)!
> 
> I am seriously undecided. Help!!


----------



## Megadane

Yes *Lil *that's him..we've been together for almost 6 yrs


----------



## NicolesCloset

Wow they both look great. The first I say.  I want a HL dress so bad


----------



## glitterglo

Hmm thanks ladies   My hubby prefers the second one, but only slightly.  More votes please?


----------



## pisdapisda79

glitterglo;another vote for the 1st dress


----------



## IFFAH

This is a keeper, *glitterglo.*


----------



## lilmissb

1st one *glitter!* For sure. I have the same dress and I LOVE LOVE LOVE it. Always get complemented on it.


----------



## sharloett

* Lil, Dream *- Hehe, sorry for the delayed response... I got myself a raisin box kelly. Didn't expect it to be so light though. Its now my PRECIOUSssssss and sitting pretty in my closet. keke


----------



## dreamdoll

*glitter*, for sure the first one! ITA with lilmissb  It's one of my best pieces!


----------



## dreamdoll

sharloett said:


> * Lil, Dream *- Hehe, sorry for the delayed response... I got myself a raisin box kelly. Didn't expect it to be so light though. Its now my PRECIOUSssssss and sitting pretty in my closet. keke



Gorgeous!! Raisin box  Do bring her out at our next meetup


----------



## sharloett

^ No problem!  I went into the H forum to look and got really lost amongst all the names and terms! Need to do my H homework soon!


----------



## mars702

glitter- The first one for sure!


----------



## HerveLegerSA

glitterglo said:


> Okay ladies (and P) I need your opinions. Which of these two should I keep (and yes - I am only keeping one)!
> 
> I am seriously undecided.  Help!!


glitterglo, keep the first one, second one is really so-so.


----------



## lilflobowl

Sharloett, raisin is an amazing colour! Good buy!! Can I see & feel it when we meet???

Glitterglo, I'm with the crowd. The first dress is a definite stunner!


----------



## sharloett

*Lil* - Sure sure! It was a chance buy on my end haha ... and a little bit of luck too. I was eyeing it and it got sold. Then it got relisted the next day and I knew I had to get it!


----------



## lilflobowl

You know what that means? The two of you were meant to be!


----------



## galwaygirl007

glitterglo said:


> Okay ladies (and P) I need your opinions. Which of these two should I keep (and yes - I am only keeping one)!
> 
> I am seriously undecided.  Help!!



The First One looks Fab on you! The second one is ok but the first one is wow!


----------



## glitterglo

Thanks everyone   Pretty much confirmed what I knew (oh, and hubby now says he voted for the first one lol).  I have to get the straps altered on the ash colorblock still.  

BTW congrats to everyone on their new Hs and CLs! I am dying for a pair of the light pink Lillians myself, but they are nowhere to be found in a 5 or 5.5


----------



## Lec8504

I have to agree with the majority...the first one for sure glitterglo.  And the straps will be an easy fix 

I was eyeing the light pink lillians too but the 36 was long gone and I don't think it ever made it to the 2nd cut ...ah oh well.  

Did the 60% sale start already P?   I might visit you after I get back from my trip hehe


----------



## ahleah712

hey girls,  I've been away from this forum so I don't get tempted in buying ANYTHING...lol...I've popped in a few times here and there though.  

*Glitterglo*- I say the first one...definitely!!!
*Meg*- You look Gorgeous in those dresses...

I'm going to Vegas next month, hopefully I'll find something nice at the HL store there for my friends wedding in August...


----------



## glitterglo

I just noticed that Resort 2010 pics are up:

http://www.style.com/fashionshows/c...942&designer=design_house1637&trend=&iphoto=0


----------



## lilmissb

Hmmm, I'm not really feeling the love on these ones.


----------



## arireyes

I see a couple I kind of like, but nothing I have to have so far.  I'll probably change my mind later.


----------



## Lec8504

Dresss # 2 looks ok...need to see better pics...
#13 is ok too..but it's see through?!
#17 i like the cut..but is the material shinY?
#18 is ok too..but i would def need to see this in person..but my fave so far i guess
#39 is ok too..i like the color
#50..i hate the cut..but i love the color..sigh.

wow a lot of white for resort 2010.

and since i have no where else to vent..and you girls can understand...my white jumbo flap finally came after A LOT of issues with shipping/locating the bag..etc..and I noticed that there was a mark on the inside of the bag.  So...i shipped it back out to my SA ...and she told me that she'll replace it.  And now she texted me that it's sold out..and she doesn't know when they're going to get new stock.

Ugh...and I have to buy it from Saks because not only do I want to save on tax (which is $260 already..that's like half of a pair of CL shoes lol) but because my limit isn't that high, I wrote saks a check for the price of the bag so that I can buy it using my saks acct. so that I could get points..so I guess I'll have a credit of -$2650 once they get the bag back...UGH.  They told me that they can issue me a check back for that amount but it'll take 15 days, and I'll be out of the country by then..and I want my bag NOW.  I'm so annoyed.    Basically my SA said I have two option of either one buying a black jumbo caviar flap (which I do want...but I really really want the white one first..and it's supposed to be a gift from my bf and he likes the white flap more too)...or wait for the check and then buy it from the local Chanel store.  ARGG..and pay tax too!  and sorry if I don't make any sense but i'm really really pissed off.


----------



## lilmissb

^OH NO!    

I can't believe how much crap you just went through for that bag! I'm so disappointed for you. If it's from your bf and he likes the white one better....but then you have a big gaping hole in your account for your holidays. It's a totally crap situation! Your SA should have reserved another white one for you the minute you said it was being sent back. Grrrr!

But if you buy it this close to your trip, can you claim the tax back at the airport? Buy it duty free??


----------



## Lec8504

hmm you mean buy it when I go on my trip?  Like at the airport?  well I know that going to the Philippines we'll have one stop...but I'm not sure where the stop is at...and I heard luxury items are really marked up over in Asia.  

Even so..i still can't..i need the money for the trip..I want to get a couple of pearls necklace/bracelet for family and friends.  And the refund check from saks won't get to me until 10-15 business days.  I still don't understand how it could take them 10-15 days to issue a check to me.  I told them that i'll be gone starting July 5th and that i'm worried about the check just sitting in the mailbox while i'm gone..and they don't care.  Ugh...I think the only thing I can do now is just eat the tax..and get it at the Chanel store in SF.

It's sooo frustrating...I mean it's been about a month (?) since i've been trying to get this bag.  At first it took them a week to locate the bag, then the SA went on vacation without placing the order for my bag before she goes on vacation...so then the bag gets sold.  Then it's more waiting, then eventually they found the bag for me...and there's a mark inside this bag.  ughhhh .  Sorry everyone but I just need to vent   Thanks lilmissb for listening   I tried to vent to one of my guy friend and he was like "good it saved u money!" arggggg.  I don't wanna tell my bf yet...I don't want to stress him out...


----------



## glitterglo

Lec I'm really sorry about the situation with your flap.  Is the mark maybe something you can live with if they discount the purchase a bit?  Maybe they'd be open to that...


----------



## lilmissb

*Lec*, never b*tch to boys cos they will never understand!   

In Oz if you buy something within a month of travelling we can clain the tax (GST) back. Maybe check what the laws are around your tax situation.

I understand not wanting to stress your boy out but maybe you should let him know so he doesn't wonder where all your money went on your holiday.


----------



## Lec8504

thanks glitterglo for comisserating with me... 

Lilmissb-  well it's mainly his $$ cuz he gave me that $ to buy the bag as my aniversary present after he saw how much I liked it in Hawaii.  I mean I have enough $ in my acct to get it now but I'll be totally broke for our trip...ESP since I bought those cls at Saks. 

I guess the only thing I can do is wait after my trip n get back my $ frm Saks and buy it here.  Sigh

I'm at the movies waiting for transformer to start....heheh

No one likes the resort collection?


----------



## dreamdoll

Lec, I'm sorry to hear that. Hope it all works out! Transformers was good  Just a tad long.


----------



## lilmissb

I'm seeing Transformers on Saturday night! Can't wait!!!


----------



## roussel

lec sorry to hear about your white flap.  is your saks card mastercard?  you know you can use that in the Phils.  maybe if they put money back to your card then you can use the card if you're spending in the phils.  i use my cc all the time esp when i buy expensive stuff from the malls out there.  but only use it in the malls or fancy restaurants.  just an idea. 
btw, anyone getting the coral dress now that it's 60% off?  i would like to see modeling pics please


----------



## CRDS

please do a search, this thread is about Herve Leger.


----------



## Lec8504

^ errr ebay or bonanzle?  btw you can't talk about what you want to sell..just a heads up.

and thanks for all of the advice girls  

I just have the regular saks card..i haven't upgraded my card yet...i probably should though.  I'm going to check out what they have in the Philippines and if the price isn't that bad then I might try to see if I can buy it there.   BF said most likely I won't have to spend any $$ unless I want to buy gifts and stuff...because most of the meals are going to be expensed or his boss is going to pay for us hehe.   At least I have one good news today, I don't have to pay for my tix to the Philippines, my bf's boss is going to pay for my business class ticket!  YAY!!

glitterglo- the mark wasn't that bad..but I'll know that it's there.  And this bag will be my most expensive bag I own...so it's like..i want it perfect kwim?  

I 2nd Roussel's request, did anyone buy the coral dress?  Modeling shots please.....I'm so in  with that dress eheh.  I just realize...I should've gotten the yellow ron rons on sale..it would've looked good with the dress..cuz of the yellow straps hehe.

btw....*TRANSFORMER IS AWESOME...EVERYONE NEEDS TO SEE IT!*


----------



## HerveLegerSA

xxx
not allowed


----------



## lilflobowl

Lec, how annoying for that to happen!! What I think you should do though is to hold the $ instead, & if you know of people going to Europe to ask them if they can pick up the bag for you? If I remember correctly it's cheaper through that avenue. What do you think? Go & enjoy your holiday first, after all a white flap will always be re-produced by Chanel.


----------



## lilmissb

^^^Really Lec? I'm DYING to see it. Came out last night but we opted for Saturday night so we could have a group and have dinner etc.


----------



## roussel

Lec8504 said:


> ^ errr ebay or bonanzle?  btw you can't talk about what you want to sell..just a heads up.
> 
> and thanks for all of the advice girls
> 
> I just have the regular saks card..i haven't upgraded my card yet...i probably should though.  I'm going to check out what they have in the Philippines and if the price isn't that bad then I might try to see if I can buy it there.   BF said most likely I won't have to spend any $$ unless I want to buy gifts and stuff...because most of the meals are going to be expensed or his boss is going to pay for us hehe.   At least I have one good news today, I don't have to pay for my tix to the Philippines, my bf's boss is going to pay for my business class ticket!  YAY!!
> 
> glitterglo- the mark wasn't that bad..but I'll know that it's there.  And this bag will be my most expensive bag I own...so it's like..i want it perfect kwim?
> 
> I 2nd Roussel's request, did anyone buy the coral dress?  Modeling shots please.....I'm so in  with that dress eheh.  I just realize...I should've gotten the yellow ron rons on sale..it would've looked good with the dress..cuz of the yellow straps hehe.
> 
> btw....*TRANSFORMER IS AWESOME...EVERYONE NEEDS TO SEE IT!*



They have Balenciaga boutique there too, but you are right, I heard prices are higher than in the US, even Chanel I think.  Lucky lucky you to be flying for free and business class too, plus all expense paid!  I wish I can go, I can show you all the nice places to shop, ha ha.  Ooh yellow ron rons sound perfect for the coral dress.  Now come to think of it, what other shoes will go with it?


----------



## laurayuki

i feel like the new resort is robot age.... craziness!
the shapes and color will not be that flattering on everybody... sigh what's going on with the designs.. r they running out?


----------



## Lec8504

roussel said:


> They have Balenciaga boutique there too, but you are right, I heard prices are higher than in the US, even Chanel I think. Lucky lucky you to be flying for free and business class too, plus all expense paid! I wish I can go, I can show you all the nice places to shop, ha ha. Ooh yellow ron rons sound perfect for the coral dress. Now come to think of it, what other shoes will go with it?


 
oooo really?  I'm starting to feel the Balenciaga bug again, esp after I see all of the new colors.  Maybe after I get this Chanel fix out of the way then I should go back to bbag.  ****** have some awesome deals when I last checked.   And I wish you could go with me!  Omg I need someone to show me around Boracay and stuff     I'll be staying at the Sangri-la (sp?) in Makati....is that huge mall near there?  

bf said I have to stay with him 24/7..cuz he doesn't want anything to happen to me..shesh.  I want to wander around the city by myself..hehe i love doing that kind of stuff...and eat Asian fruits lol.  

And i agree with you laurayuki....when I was showing my bf the dresses last night..every other word out of his mouth was "uhh.." and "wtf?" lol.  It's VERY space age..very funky.  I was hoping for more pink dresses..guess not.  Fall isn't looking that great either..sigh.


----------



## roussel

if you haven't been then it is a good idea to stay with the bf.  so cool you're staying at the shangri-la, in makati, it is the coolest place to be.  you are in the center of everything, shopping, dining, nightlife.  omg i am so jealous!  you are about walking distance to glorietta and greenbelt shopping center (greenbelt 1,2,3,4, i dunno how many extensions there are now),  where the high-end stores are - Balenciaga, LV, etc.  pinoys love live bands/music, and the hardrock cafe there always have live bands almost every night.  i so miss going back, haven't been back in over 2 years.  now you are making me think about going there, but it is hard now that my daughter is in school.  
you can still get your fix of asian fruits from those big malls, since inside they have huge supermarkets/groceries.  
i am also excited about the new bal colors, esp the ones coming in spring 2010.  i need something blue.


----------



## Lec8504

Hurry girls!  BG is having an additional 25% off certain HL dresses...some of the dresses work out to be $450! And best yet, no tax!  Sizes are running out fast though...a couple of xs left.

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/search.jhtml?N=0&st=s&Ntt=herve+leger&_requestid=32866


----------



## Lec8504

roussel said:


> if you haven't been then it is a good idea to stay with the bf.  so cool you're staying at the shangri-la, in makati, it is the coolest place to be.  you are in the center of everything, shopping, dining, nightlife.  omg i am so jealous!  you are about walking distance to glorietta and greenbelt shopping center (greenbelt 1,2,3,4, i dunno how many extensions there are now),  where the high-end stores are - Balenciaga, LV, etc.  pinoys love live bands/music, and the hardrock cafe there always have live bands almost every night.  i so miss going back, haven't been back in over 2 years.  now you are making me think about going there, but it is hard now that my daughter is in school.
> you can still get your fix of asian fruits from those big malls, since inside they have huge supermarkets/groceries.
> i am also excited about the new bal colors, esp the ones coming in spring 2010.  i need something blue.



can you take your daughter back with you?  And yeh I guess I'll stick with my bf...my parents are worry about kidnapping over there.  Have you heard of anything like that?  From what I searched...it's a couple of little cases....but my parents are freaking out now :/


----------



## lilflobowl

meh... don't see anything enticing enough to spend on.. especially not after my CL spree!


----------



## coutureddd

posted in Deals & Steals Gilt personal picks

*HL Color Black Mini Bandage Dress Size M $498*
http://www.gilt.com/s/personaloffers/product/12450917


----------



## roussel

Lec8504 said:


> can you take your daughter back with you? And yeh I guess I'll stick with my bf...my parents are worry about kidnapping over there. Have you heard of anything like that? From what I searched...it's a couple of little cases....but my parents are freaking out now :/


 
no, don't worry about those.  those are isolated cases, you'll be ok, as long as you stay with your group and when you're in the city you'll be fine.  it is a beautiful country, you'll find the people really friendly and they can speak english very well.  we'll be picking up my mom from sfo tomorrow, coming back from her 3 month vacation there.  yes, my daughter has been there 6 times, but it is hard now that she is in school and her school break is only in june-aug.  i prefer to go there in jan-feb or nov-dec when the weather is cooler.


----------



## Lec8504

oh yeh..the last time i went back to vietnam was around December and the weather was a lot better.  I heard right now the weather can vary a lot....and wow lucky girl...she gets to go back 6 times?!  how fun!  does she like it a lot over there?

and the whole kidnapping thing, I don't put too much thought into it but my parents are freaking out...they're very over protective of me...so I need to calm them down hehe.  But it's a free trip for me to see my bfs "motherland"...I can't miss it  

roussel you're around the Bay Area?  OMG come to our meet next time!


----------



## roussel

june - aug is mostly rainy.  last time my daughter was there was last year, they went to bohol, another nice province to tour, with nice beaches like boracay.  she also attended kindergarten there for 3 months in one of our visits.  i had to leave her there for 3 months! it was really hard but we just decided to try if we can do it, never again.  
i'm in sactown.  yes i would like to join you next time if i can.  let me know when


----------



## Lec8504

oh wow...3 months...aww was she homesick? I heard that it might be rainy...hopefully the weather won't be too bad when we go....i need a couple of sunny days at Boracay for me to veg out at the beach and scuba dive hehe.  I'll FB you next time we have another meet..it'll be so fun!  Are you planning to buy the coral dress?  Or are you waiting/getting distracted like most of us? haha


----------



## roussel

I will have to try it on first. I'll be in Vegas in 3 weeks so I'll check out the boutique. Yes, so distracted by all the sales going on, too bad for my wallet. 
Let me know if you get the coral dress, too. Just a few more days til your trip, isn't it exciting? Yeah my daughter got homesick a bit but she was having fun playing with cousins an when she got back she speaks fluent Tagalog


----------



## Swanky

Hi guys!  This thread is very chat thread-esque.  We don't allow random chat threads in the forums.
Please keep this all about HL {and no selling - SA's or other}.

Thanks!


----------



## HerveLegerSA

Totally agreed with Swanky.  I would like to discuss more styling at this forum...Lets talk about the trend and styling.  Oh lets move on from the FALL COLLECTION.  Where are piggy, shop, javaboo, luxlover, and may?  I MISS THEM.


----------



## ilovefhf

is anyone selling herve leger dresses? =)


----------



## lilflobowl

*ilovefhf*, we're not allowed to sell or promote our items outside of the marketplace...


----------



## evanescent

hi ladies! im thinking of taking up the hem of my rosette dress, but unsure whether i should (1) remove two of the bandage layers or (2) take it up from the hem. here are the pics, im getting crossed eyed looking at them and would love a second opinion! thanks 

(1) 







(2)






ps: please excuse the mess, we have some visitors staying over!


----------



## dreamdoll

*evanescent*, first up, you look amazing in the dress!! My vote goes to (2) I like the proportion of the bands better, but might be a bit short...


----------



## olialm1

I vote #1, I think it'd be too short otherwise. Looks great though.


----------



## gemibebe

*evanescent*, you look GREAT in that dress!  My vote goes to 2) as it makes more proportionate and more elegant.


----------



## glitterglo

I like number 2 as well!!  Looks great on you!


----------



## HerveLegerSA

evanescent said:


> hi ladies! im thinking of taking up the hem of my rosette dress, but unsure whether i should (1) remove two of the bandage layers or (2) take it up from the hem. here are the pics, im getting crossed eyed looking at them and would love a second opinion! thanks
> 
> (1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps: please excuse the mess, we have some visitors staying over!


evanescent, I prefer 2.  Good proportional and length.


----------



## Lec8504

ditto to #2 as well


----------



## laurayuki

i like the hemmed version as well...


----------



## ilovefhf

im purchasing a herve leger dress, but im not really sure what size i should get. can someone tell me the sizing of herve leger? =) im around a US4/UK10


----------



## lilmissb

Love #2 evanescent. How funny to find you in all my threads! Next I'll see you the Bal forum!!!


----------



## glitterglo

ilovefhf said:


> im purchasing a herve leger dress, but im not really sure what size i should get. can someone tell me the sizing of herve leger? =) im around a US4/UK10


 
You are probably a Small, but to be sure what are your measurements?


----------



## lilmissb

^I second that, sorry didn't see your question before. I wear an S and I'm a US 4-6/UK 8-10.


----------



## evanescent

thanks so much everyone for your advice! looks like ill go for #2. *lilmissb*, i finally got over my b addiction and i dont think it's a good idea for me to resurface on the b forums!


----------



## lilmissb

^LOL!!! So how many bals did you end up with then? When did you develop an addiction to HL btw? Mine came on late last year.


----------



## evanescent

hmm after culling my collection, im sitting at 5 now: work (black SGH), city (rouge theatre), twiggy (ivorie), classique (black), day (teal). 

i've only started getting into HL recently, but omg it is so unbelievably flattering on! i'd love to get my hands on the ash ombre off shoulder dress. what HL dresses do you have?


----------



## HerveLegerSA

ilovefhf said:


> im purchasing a herve leger dress, but im not really sure what size i should get. can someone tell me the sizing of herve leger? =) im around a US4/UK10


*ilovefhf*, you are size S.  A popular size  Which dress are u getting?

*evanescent*, what size are you?  Ash Ombre dress does need to size up.  Which part of the Australia are you from?  Welcome to the forum.


----------



## lilmissb

^^Wow! All I have right now is a GSH day tempete. Mind you I've only just caught the fever though!!! 

I have #5 (ash colourblock) and #40 (square neck titanium one) from fall 08. If you go through the reference thread you'll see the dresses I've loved and sold. There are a few I have my eyes on right now so we'll see....

I love the ash ombre one!

Hey P! How are you?

Actually *evanescent*, P can help you find one. His details are all over this forum.


----------



## lilflobowl

Welcome to the thread evanescent!

Glitterglo, I actually wouldn't do anything to the dress; I think it's at a good length now!

Ilovefhf, you should be an S.


----------



## ilovefhf

thanks everyone! hope it isn't too small.. =) at worst i'll have to diet and hope it fits!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Evanescent, you look great in the dress, my favourite is option #2 as well. How's the sizing in that dress like? True to size?

By the way, there is an Ash Ombre on ebay in an XS if you're interested


----------



## ilovefhf

i really like the pink strapless dress, but ive not been able to get my hands on one =(


----------



## dreamdoll

ilovefhf said:


> i really like the pink strapless dress, but ive not been able to get my hands on one =(


 
Which one is this?


----------



## ilovefhf

http://www.dresslikestarz.com/2008/10/26/how-to-dress-like-mischa-barton-herve-leger-bandage-dress/


----------



## dreamdoll

Oh! This one!


----------



## lilmissb

Kinda long gone. Best bet is eBay or our resident HL expert Mr P. His details are all over the forum.


----------



## evanescent

ok so *HerveLegerSA *is mr P?  thanks for the welcome! im from perth, western australia. i took xxs in the rosette dress (is that the official name?), what would i be in the ash ombre dress?

*lilmissb*, i love your first b bag! great choice, i love the tempete. thanks for the recommendation, i just searched for the HL reference thread and oh my goodness everyone looks AMAZING in their HL!! so funny how everyone is of different shapes/sizes and yet every single one of you look fabulous!

*BB*, so glad to see you here! i missed you over at VF which incidentally is dead now... you look perfect in your HL dresses! what wouldnt i give to look like you after a baby. well, im size xxs in the rosette dress but not sure how that compares to the other styles. can anyone comment? what size did you take for your dresses? i think we're about the same size..?

thanks for the welcome *lilflobowl*!


----------



## lilflobowl

*evanescent*, no problem! If you took an XXS in the rosette dress then for the ash ombre you might be more comfortable in the XS.

*ilovefhf*, that dress is faboo! & I'm not just saying cos I have it!


----------



## glitterglo

lilflobowl said:


> Welcome to the thread evanescent!
> 
> Glitterglo, I actually wouldn't do anything to the dress; I think it's at a good length now!
> 
> Ilovefhf, you should be an S.


 
Lilflo, it wasn't me who posted the rosette dress.  I think the comment was meant for Evanescent.


----------



## lilflobowl

^aiya! sorry sorry, I thought I memorised correctly! (but it got you posting.. hurhurhur)

*evanescent*, I think you shouldn't do anything to the dress; it's at a good length!!


----------



## evanescent

*lilflobowl *- thanks! but the dress in the pics was "taken up".. i tucked the bands/hem in for the pics. the dress sits on my knees originally and being 5'2, i think its just too long on me.


----------



## HerveLegerSA

evanescent said:


> ok so *HerveLegerSA *is mr P?  thanks for the welcome! im from perth, western australia. i took xxs in the rosette dress (is that the official name?), what would i be in the ash ombre dress?
> 
> *lilmissb*, i love your first b bag! great choice, i love the tempete. thanks for the recommendation, i just searched for the HL reference thread and oh my goodness everyone looks AMAZING in their HL!! so funny how everyone is of different shapes/sizes and yet every single one of you look fabulous!
> 
> *BB*, so glad to see you here! i missed you over at VF which incidentally is dead now... you look perfect in your HL dresses! what wouldnt i give to look like you after a baby. well, im size xxs in the rosette dress but not sure how that compares to the other styles. can anyone comment? what size did you take for your dresses? i think we're about the same size..?
> 
> thanks for the welcome *lilflobowl*!


*Evanescent*, you are a XS in ash ombre dress.  Yes, I am Mr P.  Nice to meet you.......hahaha.  Ladies you girls are still stuck at the FALL 2008????? Don't u girls like colors?  Lets Party in Colors.


----------



## evanescent

thanks for that! i prefer sedate colours like anthracite.. hahaha think they suit my complexion more!


----------



## pro_shopper

Hey Ladies,

I purchased a gorgeous HL Gold Foil Dress recently and I posted it here (under "authenticate this apparel" forum). If any of the HL experts can help me out with this then I would really appreciate it!

Thanks so much


----------



## pro_shopper

HerveLegerSA said:


> *Evanescent*, you are a XS in ash ombre dress. Yes, I am Mr P. Nice to meet you.......hahaha. Ladies you girls are still stuck at the FALL 2008????? Don't u girls like colors? Lets Party in Colors.


 
^Ash Ombre is sooo gorgeous though!


----------



## glitterglo

Pro shopper, as far as I know they don't make fake HLs.  Your dress looks great!


----------



## pro_shopper

^ Aw thanks so much glitterglo! I will post a modelling pic later but i'm worried it might be a bit to revealing up top!


----------



## HerveLegerSA

pro_shopper said:


> ^Ash Ombre is sooo gorgeous though!


Agreed with pro_shopper.  Ash ombre dress is totally hot.  This dress can match with some many accessories in different color.  But again, we are stuck at FALL 2008.  Ladies lets move on...........


----------



## lilmissb

evanescent said:


> *lilmissb*, i love your first b bag! great choice, i love the tempete. thanks for the recommendation, i just searched for the HL reference thread and oh my goodness everyone looks AMAZING in their HL!! so funny how everyone is of different shapes/sizes and yet every single one of you look fabulous!



Thanks, I love it. You're so lucky! At least you get to go into Cult Status to have a look at Bals!!!


*evanescent* I can't wait to see the dresses you get!!! I think P can find an XS for you seeing as S is the most popular size! Contact him.


----------



## lilflobowl

*evanescent*, ah righto. then my vote's for #2!


----------



## gemibebe

I finally received the ombre dress that I "custom-made" end of last year to add straps as I can't do strapless but I love so much the dress.  I think they have done a good job.  Here's the ombre dress with the straps!  Sorry for the crappy photos: it was taken at night...












Anyone has taken the plunge with the sales??  I want to see modeling pics of the SS09 collection!!!


----------



## pro_shopper

^Wow the "Custom" HL is Amazing! Love it so much! What material did they use for the straps the color looks like it matches perfectly!


----------



## lilmissb

*gemi!* Haven't seen you for AGES! Hope you've been well. The straps looks awesome on the ombre strapless.


----------



## dreamdoll

*gemi*, the straps look good!!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

evanescent said:


> ok so *HerveLegerSA *is mr P?  thanks for the welcome! im from perth, western australia. i took xxs in the rosette dress (is that the official name?), what would i be in the ash ombre dress?
> 
> *lilmissb*, i love your first b bag! great choice, i love the tempete. thanks for the recommendation, i just searched for the HL reference thread and oh my goodness everyone looks AMAZING in their HL!! so funny how everyone is of different shapes/sizes and yet every single one of you look fabulous!
> 
> *BB*, so glad to see you here! i missed you over at VF which incidentally is dead now... you look perfect in your HL dresses! what wouldnt i give to look like you after a baby. well, im size xxs in the rosette dress but not sure how that compares to the other styles. can anyone comment? what size did you take for your dresses? i think we're about the same size..?
> 
> thanks for the welcome *lilflobowl*!


 
Thanks Eva 

As for which sizes i took, for the raspberry dress i took an XS (and it was already quite tight, no way i would've been able to fit into an XXS), for the magenta bow halter i got an XXS and for the ash colourblock dress i got the XS, although this ones feels a bit loose compared to the raspberry and the bow dress so i think i could've easily have gotten away with an XXS too, and yes i do believe we are the same size if memory serves me right! So you would definitely be an XS in the ash ombre as i've been told the fit for it is similar, as in as tight as the raspberry dress.


----------



## evanescent

*gemibebe *you look amazing in the dress!!! 

*BB*, thanks for that, they look like a perfect fit on you, even the colourblock! 

and thanks to P i should be getting the ash ombre dress soon! 

ps: do any of you wear shapewear underneath your HL dresses?


----------



## lilmissb

^nope, almost commando


----------



## Sammyjoe

The straps look great gemibebe!!


----------



## gymangel812

so i bought my first HL dress today on melrose in LA. i got a black racerback bandage dress. i got it for 650 (40% off). did I get a good deal or are they less on ebay? I can't find any in completed listings.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

gemibebe said:


> I finally received the ombre dress that I "custom-made" end of last year to add straps as I can't do strapless but I love so much the dress.  I think they have done a good job.  Here's the ombre dress with the straps!  Sorry for the crappy photos: it was taken at night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone has taken the plunge with the sales??  I want to see modeling pics of the SS09 collection!!!



*gemibebe* you look great, and i think the straps are a great idea. I can't really do strapless either... Can you please tell me if this dress fits true to size?


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

evanescent said:


> *gemibebe *you look amazing in the dress!!!
> 
> *BB*, thanks for that, they look like a perfect fit on you, even the colourblock!
> 
> and thanks to P i should be getting the ash ombre dress soon!
> 
> ps: do any of you wear shapewear underneath your HL dresses?



 Congrats on your new purchase. I look forward to seeing some modeling pics.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

By the way, do you ladies know what season this dress is from and if it runs true to size, small or large?


----------



## Lec8504

*gemibebe - *you look great!

*evanescent*- congrats on the ash ombre, it's my favorite dress so far   And it depends on the dress but some of the girls wear Spanx
*
gymangel812* - congrats on the dress..but i'm not sure if it's a good deal or not..because HL can go on sale up to 70% off...
*
Brasilian_Babe* - it's a Fall 08 dress.  It runs TTS but tight imo..so if you are in between size then it might be safer to size down.  But if you a true XS (for example) then stick with that size.


----------



## HerveLegerSA

gymangel812 said:


> so i bought my first HL dress today on melrose in LA. i got a black racerback bandage dress. i got it for 650 (40% off). did I get a good deal or are they less on ebay? I can't find any in completed listings.


*gymangel812*, Congratulations on your first HL purchase.  Racerback dress is very basic.  40% off should be good. As long as you like the dress, it is a good deal  LEC, do not mislead the girls about 70%, as most of the styles can't even make it to the 60%.....


----------



## gemibebe

Thanks everyone for the kind comments!

*pro_shopper*, the material used is identical to the original straps.  They have chosen the color which is the lightest in the ombre at the top to create a uniform look.

Yes *lilmissb*, haven't been here for a while: have been super busy.  Also I have been distracted by some other forums such as the CL, BV and the newly-established Tod's :shame: I'm surprised to see that we haven't moved much into the SS09 collection yet.  Is it because of the collection or the economic downturn?

*Brasilian_Babe*, for me the dress fits true to size.  Mine is a XS.  But I'd say it's perhaps tighter than some of my other XS, such as the extremely popular ash dress.

*evanescent* and *gymangel812*, congrats to both of you on your new purchases!  Please do post modeling pics!


----------



## lilflobowl

*gemibebe*, good idea on the strapless dress! I tried wearing mine out once & have a massive wardrobe malfunction happen! I've gotten mine altered since but haven't worn it out but if a malfunction happens again I know what to do.

*evanescent*, I've worn my dress with either a thong or normal, doesn't really seem to make a difference. I would suggest going with a thong for light colours though, cos VPL, if any, would definitely stand out more.

*gymangel812*, like what Lec has mentioned, if it's a basic/signature HL dress then I think 40% is decent. You should keep an open eye though because the boutiques & department stores do go on less 60%. Sometimes you have Hautelook or Gilt stocking HL as well & they've had sales of up to 70% so just keep an eye/ear out for such deals. 

*Brasilian_Babe*, for the strapless pink ombre my suggestion would be to size up, especially if you're in between sizes. You probably would be able to fit an XXS but it would be a little uncomfortable, especially since the material on this dress seems to be thinner than the raspberry/honeysuckle dress that we both have.


----------



## Lec8504

HerveLegerSA said:


> *gymangel812*, Congratulations on your first HL purchase.  Racerback dress is very basic.  40% off should be good. As long as you like the dress, it is a good deal  LEC, do not mislead the girls about 70%, as most of the styles can't even make it to the 60%.....



I'm not misleading anyone.  MOST dresses do go on sale eventually...most of the fall 08 dresses are on sale in the HL store a long time ago, the only exception was the blue and white Gossip Girl tube dress...which if i'm not mistaken, you sent out an e-mail to us saying that it's on sale now.  

Also the pink basic tank dress was very basic...you told me that it'll never go on sale..and it did.  

And the HL stores do go up to 70% off on sale...pretty sure both the SF and the Las Vegas store has offered that to certain clients.


----------



## gymangel812

Lec8504 said:


> I'm not misleading anyone.  MOST dresses do go on sale eventually...most of the fall 08 dresses are on sale in the HL store a long time ago, the only exception was the blue and white Gossip Girl tube dress...which if i'm not mistaken, you sent out an e-mail to us saying that it's on sale now.
> 
> Also the pink basic tank dress was very basic...you told me that it'll never go on sale..and it did.
> 
> And the HL stores do go up to 70% off on sale...pretty sure both the SF and the Las Vegas store has offered that to certain clients.


perhaps i'll return it if it wasn't a good price and i can get it cheaper. when do the stores go to 70% off? i'll be in la & vegas till the 12th.


----------



## Elissabeta

I think a good idea is also searching BCBGMaxazaria web. ...ther is some  HL dresses an sale now !!! I am still waiting when the Contrast Striped in Mediter Blu and Beaded Asymmetrical in Pumice go lower....and other styles too ....


----------



## galwaygirl007

lilmissb said:


> ^nope, almost commando



You lucky thing! You must have a completely flat tummy! Spanx are an essential part of the herve leger kit for me!


----------



## Lec8504

gymangel812 said:


> perhaps i'll return it if it wasn't a good price and i can get it cheaper. when do the stores go to 70% off? i'll be in la & vegas till the 12th.



I can't say for sure if your dress will go to 70% off..but if you don't need the dress yet then I would wait if I was in your shoe.  Also like LIlflo said...there's gonna be huge sales in gilt/haute later on the year too.  There's always good deals to be had, just if you can wait for it.  Also the HL store is having a 60% off sale right now...so you might find something you like better at a better price 

I'm packing and getting ready for my trip now..if any ladies know of a store in the Philippines that sell Herve Leger dresses then let me know


----------



## x joie

Lec8504 said:


> I can't say for sure if your dress will go to 70% off..but if you don't need the dress yet then I would wait if I was in your shoe.  Also like LIlflo said...there's gonna be huge sales in gilt/haute later on the year too.  There's always good deals to be had, just if you can wait for it.  Also the HL store is having a 60% off sale right now...so you might find something you like better at a better price



to chime in *gymangel812*-- I would also wait. However, you should check with the HL store to see what the return policy is on sale items. I've seen the racerback dress go for 70% at the Vegas store (it was a seasonal color though). They have the best stock & the friendliest SAs-- I also recall a manager telling me that they get all the leftover sale stock from all the other stores, though I don't know how true that is. I've scored a lot of great dresses there for 70%, including a basic strapless dress in black. Just call the store and ask an SA to ring up the dress for you the moment it hits 70%. The economy is tanking and I really don't know how many people are buying these dresses. I walked by the SF store a couple days ago and it looked D-E-A-D.


----------



## pro_shopper

^ does anyone know if I would be able to provide a US address and buy off Guilt.com??? They always have such amazing sales but i'm in Canada and they do not ship here


----------



## evanescent

thanks ladies for your comments re: undergarment 

*gymangel*, congrats on your purchase! would love to see a pic of your dress 

*BB*, i think *this* dress you are after is TTS. my friend who is the same size as me (us, really) took XXS in the dress. 

btw my friend wore *this dress* last night for her engagement and she looked beyond amazing!!! 

i had a browse through the other HL collections but i think fall 08 captured my style perfectly.. rosettes, bows, etc  im still dreaming for:

*#20*
*#24*
*#29*

i wish i discovered HL earlier!


----------



## bbbrivera

I have never seen one for sale online.


----------



## gemibebe

*gymangel812*, chances are slight that HL stores accept return of sale items.  Usually they state on the invoice "final sale".  However, you may still go to the boutique to see if you can exchange the item or ask for a store credit.  I don't think a refund is possible on sale item.

*pro_shopper*, I don't think gilt.com accepts int'l credit card.  So even if you have a US shipping address, unfortunately you still won't be able to buy off them.


----------



## roussel

Lec8504 said:


> I'm not misleading anyone. MOST dresses do go on sale eventually...most of the fall 08 dresses are on sale in the HL store a long time ago, the only exception was the blue and white Gossip Girl tube dress...which if i'm not mistaken, you sent out an e-mail to us saying that it's on sale now.
> 
> Also the pink basic tank dress was very basic...you told me that it'll never go on sale..and it did.
> 
> And the HL stores do go up to 70% off on sale...pretty sure both the SF and the Las Vegas store has offered that to certain clients.


 
yes, HL do go on sale for up to 70% off.  i bought a couple of my HL for 70% from the LV store.  i think this is good to know esp for people who can't afford these dresses at reg price, and i am one of those people


----------



## Queenie

^ I would wait too.

Still hoping to find that Gossip Girl tube dress for a good price.


----------



## glitterglo

Queenie, the tube dress is on sale now for 50% off - I'm wanting it too, but I want to wait till it gets to 70% too!


----------



## gymangel812

i was just at the LA sunset blvd store. most of the store was 70% off. i got the grey/black off the shoulder ombre? dress. and a pink-ish red criss cross dress. the SA said only that store is 70% off. i might take pics later of the 2 i bought.


----------



## glitterglo

GymAngel, congrats on  your two new dresses!  Post pics when you have a chance.

Do you remember if the LA store had the ash ombre dress in a size Small?


----------



## gymangel812

glitterglo said:


> GymAngel, congrats on  your two new dresses!  Post pics when you have a chance.
> 
> Do you remember if the LA store had the ash ombre dress in a size Small?


i bought a size small, not sure if there were any more though. it runs a bit small, all the other dresses i tried on (about 10) were xs but i had to get a small in this one.


----------



## Queenie

*glitterglo*, the Gossip Girl dress is on sale? Where did you see it?

*gymangel812*, lucky you!! Can't wait to see your pictures!!


----------



## Jewelweed

Hi Queenie, log on to herveleger.com


----------



## pro_shopper

gemibebe said:


> *gymangel812*, chances are slight that HL stores accept return of sale items. Usually they state on the invoice "final sale". However, you may still go to the boutique to see if you can exchange the item or ask for a store credit. I don't think a refund is possible on sale item.
> 
> *pro_shopper*, I don't think gilt.com accepts int'l credit card. So even if you have a US shipping address, unfortunately you still won't be able to buy off them.


 

Thanks for the info! Aw I was hoping that maybe I would be able to get one on sale this time...I guess not


----------



## evanescent

*gymangel*, congrats on your purchases!!! would you know if they have any more ash ombre dresses left in XS? i just purchased one thanks to P, but my friend might want one too!


----------



## caterpillar

does anyone know if the coral resort 09 dress is for 70% yet anywhere? last time i heard it was 60% but that's still too exp for me...


----------



## glitterglo

gymangel812 said:


> i bought a size small, not sure if there were any more though. it runs a bit small, all the other dresses i tried on (about 10) were xs but i had to get a small in this one.


 
Yeah I know, I'm usually an XS too but I tried the XS in this dress and was too small.  So I'm desperately looking for a S!


----------



## glitterglo

Queenie said:


> ^ I would wait too.
> 
> Still hoping to find that Gossip Girl tube dress for a good price.


 
Queenie, email Preston (he's a very helpful SA in Vegas).  His email is preston@luciomontana.com.  He can help you with the Gossip Girl dress!


----------



## gymangel812

evanescent said:


> *gymangel*, congrats on your purchases!!! would you know if they have any more ash ombre dresses left in XS? i just purchased one thanks to P, but my friend might want one too!


as of yesterday morning there was at least one xs because i tried it on & it didn't fit.


----------



## bagwhore83

*eva* I just have to say how GORGEOUS you look in the rosette dress! Have you picked it up from S yet? I love love LOVE it on you!! (PM83)


----------



## Queenie

Jewelweed said:


> Hi Queenie, log on to herveleger.com


I can't find it, *Jewelweed*. Under which collection?



glitterglo said:


> Queenie, email Preston (he's a very helpful SA in Vegas). His email is preston@luciomontana.com. He can help you with the Gossip Girl dress!


Thanks for the info, *glitterglo*.

I am so in love with the Resort 2009 Coral Poppy Mini dress!


----------



## Jewelweed

Hi Queenie, ah sorry I got Blair's dress mixed up with the strapless one with the inserts, which is marked down. 
Hopefully preston can help!


----------



## glitterglo

Oops I just noticed I said Preston was in Vegas lol.  He's actually in San Fran.  My bad.  Must have Vegas on the brain!!


----------



## galwaygirl007

Would like your opinion ladies! Sorry the pics are not great as it is night time (and they are 'without spanx and without fake tan' pics!).

Cyan Colour Block Dress Resort 09 number 12 and turquoise suede ron rons

Coral Poppy Ombre Mini Dress Spring 09 number 13 and black patent ronaldos (would not wear these shoes with the dress, waiting on my nude patent ron rons!).

Galwaygirl007


----------



## galwaygirl007

Last one!
Black Tank Dress


----------



## evanescent

thanks *BW*/*PM*!!  yup i got S to take it up - although he took out 2 bands instead of the hem up as he said the material might fray. has anyone had luck taking the hem of their dress up?

*galwaygirl *you look great in your dresses!! my fave would have to be the cyan colour block dress though, the colour looks amazing on you!


----------



## HerveLegerSA

galwaygirl007 said:


> Would like your opinion ladies! Sorry the pics are not great as it is night time (and they are 'without spanx and without fake tan' pics!).
> 
> Cyan Colour Block Dress Resort 09 number 12 and turquoise suede ron rons
> 
> Coral Poppy Ombre Mini Dress Spring 09 number 13 and black patent ronaldos (would not wear these shoes with the dress, waiting on my nude patent ron rons!).
> 
> Galwaygirl007


galwaygirl007, you look amazing in HL dresses.  I would also like to give you some fashion tips.  I would recommend you to wear grayish or silver high heel shoes with that beyonce dress.  You don't want to wear a pair of blue shoes to go with that dress as there is too much blue going on.  Also, you can wear your white gold jewelry matching to the shoes.  It will add luxurious favor to this dress.  Nude shoes are fine with the coral poppy ombre dress, however, I would recommend you another stronger coral color.  If you have noticed that the spectrum of redness of this coral ombre dress grows from top to bottom, therefore, the shoes should go with this flow.  I would recommend you a pair of stronger coral shoes.  For the basic black tank dress, a pair of black shoes are good.  You can also play with contrast, such as red.  Lets say your shoes are black, then of coz your bag could be red.  Fashion rule of contrast 101, all accessories have to be harmony in color that in return have to be harmony with the dress...............


----------



## lilmissb

Love those dresses *galway!*


----------



## galwaygirl007

HerveLegerSA said:


> galwaygirl007, you look amazing in HL dresses.  I would also like to give you some fashion tips.  I would recommend you to wear grayish or silver high heel shoes with that beyonce dress.  You don't want to wear a pair of blue shoes to go with that dress as there is too much blue going on.  Also, you can wear your white gold jewelry matching to the shoes.  It will add luxurious favor to this dress.  Nude shoes are fine with the coral poppy ombre dress, however, I would recommend you another stronger coral color.  If you have noticed that the spectrum of redness of this coral ombre dress grows from top to bottom, therefore, the shoes should go with this flow.  I would recommend you a pair of stronger coral shoes.  For the basic black tank dress, a pair of black shoes are good.  You can also play with contrast, such as red.  Lets say your shoes are black, then of coz your bag could be red.  Fashion rule of contrast 101, all accessories have to be harmony in color that in return have to be harmony with the dress...............



I know you are right, but that means I have to buy 3 new pairs of shoes! Eyeing a pair of CL red patent VP's for a while! I wonder if there are any final sale CL's in coral or silver ......:wondering This is not good! I must walk away from the computer.....


----------



## galwaygirl007

evanescent said:


> *galwaygirl *you look great in your dresses!! my fave would have to be the cyan colour block dress though, the colour looks amazing on you!



Thanks Evanescent! That's my favourite one too!


----------



## galwaygirl007

lilmissb said:


> Love those dresses *galway!*



Thanks lilmissb! 

(Seeing all you ladies look so well in your HL and sooo tiny (!) I feel a bit big even though I 'm only 7 1/2 stone and 5'1!)


----------



## lilflobowl

*galwaygirl*, IMHO I think the cyan colour block dress works the best for you!


----------



## bobolo

galwaygirl007 said:


> Last one!
> Black Tank Dress


 I like this one on you the most . 
The blue would be a close second . 
That is just my 5 cents


----------



## galwaygirl007

thanks lilflo and bobolo ! Seems everyone is in agreement! 

I love the cyan dress too, finally got it on e-bay after searching all the HL stores in vain! Its weird that it is the one that suits me best because pale freckly irish complexions are supposed to suit warm colours better - guess I'm the exception to the rule!

OK daytime pics of the dress I am unsure of - keep or sell and replace with another HL? Is it the shape or the colour (or both!) that just aint working?

TIA!


----------



## laurayuki

galwaygirl007 said:


> I know you are right, but that means I have to buy 3 new pairs of shoes! Eyeing a pair of CL red patent VP's for a while! I wonder if there are any final sale CL's in coral or silver ......:wondering This is not good! I must walk away from the computer.....


 
 i bought a pair of silver CL on sale recently and they r really comfy.. i forgot the name of it.. but it's sort of like armadilos


----------



## HerveLegerSA

galwaygirl007 said:


> thanks lilflo and bobolo ! Seems everyone is in agreement!
> 
> I love the cyan dress too, finally got it on e-bay after searching all the HL stores in vain! Its weird that it is the one that suits me best because pale freckly irish complexions are supposed to suit warm colours better - guess I'm the exception to the rule!
> 
> OK daytime pics of the dress I am unsure of - keep or sell and replace with another HL? Is it the shape or the colour (or both!) that just aint working?
> 
> TIA!


galwaygirl007, good job.  I like them.  The background is a kind of empty....Is that a guest room?  Can i visit you? lol


----------



## galwaygirl007

HerveLegerSA said:


> galwaygirl007, good job.  I like them.  The background is a kind of empty....Is that a guest room?  Can i visit you? lol



lol - its our converted attic - the computer and all my books are in one corner and thats about it up there! Come visit anytime (bring some HL dresses!).


----------



## lilmissb

laurayuki said:


> i bought a pair of silver CL on sale recently and they r really comfy.. i forgot the name of it.. but it's sort of like armadilos



turbellas


----------



## laurayuki

lilmissb said:


> turbellas


 GOtcha hehe yep


----------



## galwaygirl007

laurayuki said:


> GOtcha hehe yep



Turbellas? They look really nice? Where did you purchase? Wonder if they have any left......


----------



## laurayuki

^ just the boutique google image it  it looks nice! and comfy!


----------



## lilflobowl

*galway*, TBH I'm not really liking the coral dress.. but then again I could be biased because I never really liked the cutting of the coral dress in the first place.


----------



## galwaygirl007

lilflobowl said:


> *galway*, TBH I'm not really liking the coral dress.. but then again I could be biased because I never really liked the cutting of the coral dress in the first place.



Thanks lilflo,
I know what you mean! I dunno if its the colour or the cut but I think it makes me look about 4 sizes bigger than I am! Am debating selling it to replace with a v or scoop neck closed back style which seems to suit me much better.

Husband likes it though and wants me to keep it, and Mr. P is totally biased 

Which is why I am seeking the opinions of you guys!


----------



## HerveLegerSA

galwaygirl007 said:


> Thanks lilflo,
> I know what you mean! I dunno if its the colour or the cut but I think it makes me look about 4 sizes bigger than I am! Am debating selling it to replace with a v or scoop neck closed back style which seems to suit me much better.
> 
> Husband likes it though and wants me to keep it, and Mr. P is totally biased
> 
> Which is why I am seeking the opinions of you guys!


Galwaygirl007, I am not biased at all. I thought the coral ombre dress was totally hot.  This dress is so fun, and the back is totally sexy.  I would totally wear it to dinner or any cocktail events.  If you have long hair make sure you pull your hair up, cuz you want people to see your back, your sexy back...................HOT.


----------



## pro_shopper

Hey everyone,

Ok so I need some advice here! I just purchased this dress and I love it! the color is just amazing and the dress fits well but i'm worried that its too revealing! This one is a size XXS...do you think a XS would be better or is XXS ok? Pls let me know.

TIA


----------



## HerveLegerSA

pro_shopper said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Ok so I need some advice here! I just purchased this dress and I love it! the color is just amazing and the dress fits well but i'm worried that its too revealing! This one is a size XXS...do you think a XS would be better or is XXS ok? Pls let me know.
> 
> TIA


*pro_shopper*, this dress is like 2 years old.  I hope you got it good deal.  Anyway, this dress is TTS.  If you are XXS, then you are XXS, and vice versa........


----------



## Lec8504

galwaygirl007 said:


> Thanks lilflo,
> I know what you mean! I dunno if its the colour or the cut but I think it makes me look about 4 sizes bigger than I am! Am debating selling it to replace with a v or scoop neck closed back style which seems to suit me much better.
> 
> Husband likes it though and wants me to keep it, and Mr. P is totally biased
> 
> Which is why I am seeking the opinions of you guys!



hm well different cut works for different body types.  And this type of dress...it's not very flattering on you...i agree with lilflo.   But the other dresses that you posted, those look really nice on you 
*
pro-shopper:*  As long as the dress is comfortable and you can move around and it doesn't give you the michellan man effect then it's fine.    If you are worried about it being too revealing, going back to a XS won't change the cut of the dress that much...especially on top.  Only go back to a XS if the XXS is too tight.  But it looks great on u!  Love the gold color 

*BTW Hi girls!  I'm not on a lot nowadays because I'm in the philippines..right now i'm at the beautiful Boracay.  If you haven't been here...i HIGHLY recommend it.  It's the most beautiful beach I have been to.  The sand is like flour....which is amazing, so white and so fine.  If you have been to hawaii...then I would give Hawaii a 6 out of 10..this place is def a 10 out of 10 *

I'm waiting to go back to Makati and see if I can find any stores that carry HL lol..i doubt it but we'll see (which I can say is prob the only negative about this place heh)


----------



## pro_shopper

HerveLegerSA said:


> *pro_shopper*, this dress is like 2 years old. I hope you got it good deal. Anyway, this dress is TTS. If you are XXS, then you are XXS, and vice versa........


 
Thanks HerveLegerSA! I wasn't aware that this dress is 2 years old! I actually paid a pretty big price for this dress...I saw it on ebay and bought it right away because I just love GOLD...

As for the size, the XXS size fits...i'm just worried that it shows too much up top...


----------



## pro_shopper

Lec8504 said:


> hm well different cut works for different body types. And this type of dress...it's not very flattering on you...i agree with lilflo. But the other dresses that you posted, those look really nice on you
> 
> *pro-shopper:* As long as the dress is comfortable and you can move around and it doesn't give you the michellan man effect then it's fine. If you are worried about it being too revealing, going back to a XS won't change the cut of the dress that much...especially on top. Only go back to a XS if the XXS is too tight. But it looks great on u! Love the gold color
> 
> *BTW Hi girls! I'm not on a lot nowadays because I'm in the philippines..right now i'm at the beautiful Boracay. If you haven't been here...i HIGHLY recommend it. It's the most beautiful beach I have been to. The sand is like flour....which is amazing, so white and so fine. If you have been to hawaii...then I would give Hawaii a 6 out of 10..this place is def a 10 out of 10 *
> 
> I'm waiting to go back to Makati and see if I can find any stores that carry HL lol..i doubt it but we'll see (which I can say is prob the only negative about this place heh)


 
^Thanks Lec8504! I was unsure about the dress because I thought that it was too much...I needed some confirmation 

BTW where is this beautiful beach in the Philippines? Do you know how it compares to South Beach or Grand Caymans? I love the Grand Caymans...its my favorite place in the whole world! its gorgeous!


----------



## olialm1

proshopper I like it!! And it being 2 years old doesn't matter ... all that matters is that it looks good (and it does). Where are your shoes from?


----------



## HerveLegerSA

pro_shopper said:


> Thanks HerveLegerSA! I wasn't aware that this dress is 2 years old! I actually paid a pretty big price for this dress...I saw it on ebay and bought it right away because I just love GOLD...
> 
> As for the size, the XXS size fits...i'm just worried that it shows too much up top...


*pro_shopper*, this dress was not more than 350 during the huge sale at SAKS.


----------



## laurayuki

pro_shopper, 
Do not feel bad about the price you paid. please if i can get my hands on some older style dresses HL and other (the ones i missed when it came out) I would pay more than the sale price for them.  
I think there are a couple of styles every season that hold their prices a lot better than others because of demand.  
it's all a demand and supply game with price so please don't feel bad about the price. especially when you look so fabulous in it!


----------



## pro_shopper

olialm1 said:


> proshopper I like it!! And it being 2 years old doesn't matter ... all that matters is that it looks good (and it does). Where are your shoes from?


 
Thanks! The shoes are Roberto Vianni I got them on sale for $74.99! Heres the website:  http://www.joneve.com/collection/detail.cfm?prodID=24484&CATEGORY=1&SUBCATEGORY=62&PAGENUM=1

It came in other colors but i liked black best.


----------



## pro_shopper

HerveLegerSA said:


> *pro_shopper*, this dress was not more than 350 during the huge sale at SAKS.


 
Well i definetely paid more than the sale price as Saks  but I missed the sale so I don't think I would have been able to locate this dress otherwise. The color is TDF!




laurayuki said:


> pro_shopper,
> Do not feel bad about the price you paid. please if i can get my hands on some older style dresses HL and other (the ones i missed when it came out) I would pay more than the sale price for them.
> I think there are a couple of styles every season that hold their prices a lot better than others because of demand.
> it's all a demand and supply game with price so please don't feel bad about the price. especially when you look so fabulous in it!


 
^Thanks Laurayuki! 
Yeah, I figured I must have been overpaying but I loved the color I haven't seen many metallic color dresses from HL before (but I am a newbie to the brand)! Sometimes I wish I lived in the US just for the sales


----------



## laurayuki

^ there is no over paying for anything if you love it and look good in it.  plus just coz saks has a sale doesn't mean they have all the sizes. so u scored!


----------



## pro_shopper

laurayuki said:


> ^ there is no over paying for anything if you love it and look good in it.  plus just coz saks has a sale doesn't mean they have all the sizes. so u scored!


 Thanks laurayuki! I love the way you think!


----------



## HerveLegerSA

laurayuki said:


> ^ there is no over paying for anything if you love it and look good in it.  plus just coz saks has a sale doesn't mean they have all the sizes. so u scored!


Totally agreed with *laurayuki*, as long as you like the dress, any price is a good deal for you.  Why wait about the big sale when most of the time there is no more sizes left?  Also Herve Leger is such a good brand that always associates to the celebrities.  It is a kind of insane that the price drops to below 500 during the sale by other third vendors, especially the construction of these dresses is really complicated and also its design.  We need to support the designers, ladies.  Designers are not able to make it to the next collection if all the clients only want to buy sales prices.  It is more than getting a good deal, it involves support and love................where is the love?


----------



## Jewelweed

Ok i'm probably jeopardising my chances of any future help from HerveLegerSA in procuring a HL, but can I just say I'm a little uncomfortable with his comments. This is supposed to be a thread to enable each other and share our love for HL whatever the deals, the season and the prices. But it's become a critique session!


----------



## bobolo

pro_shopper said:


> Well i definetely paid more than the sale price as Saks  but I missed the sale so I don't think I would have been able to locate this dress otherwise. The color is TDF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Thanks Laurayuki!
> Yeah, I figured I must have been overpaying but I loved the color I haven't seen many metallic color dresses from HL before (but I am a newbie to the brand)! Sometimes I wish I lived in the US just for the sales


I know what you mean I live in a small city in Canada!!
Where who said they knew fashion did not know what DKNY was 10 years ago .


----------



## shockboogie

Jewelweed said:


> Ok i'm probably jeopardising my chances of any future help from HerveLegerSA in procuring a HL, but can I just say I'm a little uncomfortable with his comments. This is supposed to be a thread to enable each other and share our love for HL whatever the deals, the season and the prices. But it's become a critique session!



Ditto.


----------



## HerveLegerSA

Jewelweed said:


> Ok i'm probably jeopardising my chances of any future help from HerveLegerSA in procuring a HL, but can I just say I'm a little uncomfortable with his comments. This is supposed to be a thread to enable each other and share our love for HL whatever the deals, the season and the prices. But it's become a critique session!


*Jewelweed*, i will always help you.  I will always love you hahahahah.............Smile.


----------



## pro_shopper

bobolo said:


> I know what you mean I live in a small city in Canada!!
> Where who said they knew fashion did not know what DKNY was 10 years ago .


 
^I'm from a big city so we do have lots of brands but the prices and the sales especially are no where near the sales in the US! Plus most of the good stuff sells out before it even goes on sale! Or you can never find your size!


----------



## plain jane doe

HerveLegerSA said:


> Totally agreed with *laurayuki*, as long as you like the dress, any price is a good deal for you.  Why wait about the big sale when most of the time there is no more sizes left?  Also Herve Leger is such a good brand that always associates to the celebrities.  It is a kind of insane that the price drops to below 500 during the sale by other third vendors, especially the construction of these dresses is really complicated and also its design.  We need to support the designers, ladies.  Designers are not able to make it to the next collection if all the clients only want to buy sales prices.  It is more than getting a good deal, it involves support and love................where is the love?



I enjoy ghosting this thread, so I know you've been on here for a while, but really I'm uncomfortable with the level of advertising sometimes.

Added to the snooty comments above


----------



## olialm1

pro_shopper said:


> Thanks! The shoes are Roberto Vianni I got them on sale for $74.99! Heres the website:  http://www.joneve.com/collection/detail.cfm?prodID=24484&CATEGORY=1&SUBCATEGORY=62&PAGENUM=1
> 
> It came in other colors but i liked black best.



Thanks


----------



## roussel

shockboogie said:


> Ditto.



x3.

Shockboogie!!! Good to see you posting again.


----------



## klng

Jewelweed said:


> Ok i'm probably jeopardising my chances of any future help from HerveLegerSA in procuring a HL, but can I just say I'm a little uncomfortable with his comments. This is supposed to be a thread to enable each other and share our love for HL whatever the deals, the season and the prices. But it's become a critique session!



Ditto x4

Ladies, we are in a global recession.  There is nothing wrong or shameful about waiting for the sales and buying clothes from a previous season, especially when tons of people from all socioeconomic strata are losing their jobs everyday.  We have to be smarter about our spending.  

Many fashion designers have realized this and decided to produce collections more appealing to mainstream society.  However, dear Max Azria at Herve Leger did not seem to get the memo, as we can see in his neon spring 2009 collection and more avant-garde/80s Balmain-inspired punk rock fall 2009 collection.

I think HL may have peaked in its fall 2008 collection, which was amazing and flattering on girls of a wide range of sizes.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

klng said:


> Ditto x4
> 
> Ladies, we are in a global recession. There is nothing wrong or shameful about waiting for the sales and buying clothes from a previous season, especially when tons of people from all socioeconomic strata are losing their jobs everyday. We have to be smarter about our spending.



Ditto x5
I totally agree with your above statement *klng*

*pro_shopper*, the dress looks lovely on you. I don't think it looks like you need to size up unless it's physically uncomfortable for you.


----------



## glitterglo

I understand what P is saying, but nobody here should feel ashamed about waiting for a deal OR splurging on a dress they love.  Me personally, I'm simply not willing to spend upwards of $1,500 on a dress no matter how much I like it.  So, I wait for the sales, like many of us here do.  

It's not that we don't love HL, but really we already know the dresses will go on sale.  IMO if they don't have my size at that point, then it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## shockboogie

roussel said:


> x3.
> 
> Shockboogie!!! Good to see you posting again.



hey Roussel! Yeah, it's been awhile since I've last posted on here because Ive been busy taking care of the hubby now going thru dialysis and hopefully a transplant soon. Anywayback to the topic, I still follow this thread and just had to agree with the statement before it gets lost and forgotten here. *wink*

By the way, I missed all of you esp. you Roussel!!!!! And Lec, Im so jealous you're in Boracay!!!! How I miss my home country!!!


----------



## shockboogie

glitterglo said:


> I understand what P is saying, but nobody here should feel ashamed about waiting for a deal OR splurging on a dress they love.  Me personally, I'm simply not willing to spend upwards of $1,500 on a dress no matter how much I like it.  So, I wait for the sales, like many of us here do.
> 
> It's not that we don't love HL, but really we already know the dresses will go on sale.  IMO if they don't have my size at that point, then it wasn't meant to be.




I totally agree with you. In the economy, if something I want isn't available n my size when the sales hit, it's not meant to be I'm cheap like that and am a proud bargain shopper! Haha!


----------



## roussel

^ klng, i totally agree 100%!  

ok girls, i confess, i am a *'sale-only shopaholic'*! ha ha, esp in HL.  i could never afford to buy one at reg price.  is it a sin to be this poor?  don't we all deserve a piece of designer?  people can say what they want but i am really glad some designers are going more mainstream just like klng said, and that sales are going on left and right. 

sorry to be OT, ok back to HL... anyone seen anything worth checking out at the HL store in Vegas?  i'll be going next week... ;-D


----------



## pro_shopper

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Ditto x5
> I totally agree with your above statement *klng*
> 
> *pro_shopper*, the dress looks lovely on you. I don't think it looks like you need to size up unless it's physically uncomfortable for you.


 
^Thanks Brasilian Babe!


----------



## ahleah712

gymangel812 said:


> i bought a size small, not sure if there were any more though. it runs a bit small, all the other dresses i tried on (about 10) were xs but i had to get a small in this one.



I thought they were totally sold out of the ombre in Small?  I wanted this dress for the longest time...P, what happened?  I thought you said there's no more?


----------



## ahleah712

roussel said:


> ^ klng, i totally agree 100%!
> 
> ok girls, i confess, i am a *'sale-only shopaholic'*! ha ha, esp in HL.  i could never afford to buy one at reg price.  is it a sin to be this poor?  don't we all deserve a piece of designer?  people can say what they want but i am really glad some designers are going more mainstream just like klng said, and that sales are going on left and right.
> 
> sorry to be OT, ok back to HL... anyone seen anything worth checking out at the HL store in Vegas?  i'll be going next week... ;-D



ITA with all the girls...I'm a proud sale-only shopper also.. I can't afford to pay that much for a HL at reg price.

BTW, hi everyone. It's been a while since I posted or even checked this forum.  Didn't want to get tempted.


----------



## roussel

ahleah712 said:


> ITA with all the girls...I'm a proud sale-only shopper also.. I can't afford to pay that much for a HL at reg price.
> 
> BTW, hi everyone. It's been a while since I posted or even checked this forum. Didn't want to get tempted.


 
ahleah see you in Vegas next week?  i wish for both of us not to buy anything   i like your signature, btw.


----------



## techie81

Hi ladies!

Been browsing the threads this evening to get educated and I'm very overwhelmed! 

Before I even ask about general sizing, my bra size is a DD and gravity hasn't been so kind for me. Do HLs give enough support so that I don't have to wear a bra or insert, or should I be prepared to bring something when I try them on? Thanks in advance!


----------



## glitterglo

Hi Techie,  I think you should definitely bring a strapless bra to try them on just in case.  A lot of the ladies here also wear NuBras with their dresses.

Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## techie81

Thanks glitterglo, will do! I need to hunt down a relatively seamless one that gives me support then.


----------



## Lec8504

shock- good to see you posting again   I just went parasailing and banana boating...omg crazy!  lol...we should try to do a meet there if every1 can come at the same time..hehe it'll be so much fun!

and i agree with all of the girls...as long as u like the dress it doesn't matter if it's an older season or a new season, nor the price, if you can get it for so much less than retail..then i say you are a smart shopper..especially during this economy.  ESPECIALLY for dresses made in china.  They may look nice and the construction is nice but in the end, for the retail prices that HL is charging for a dress made in China is a bit much.  Honestly if it was made in europe, then I wouldn't mind saving up and paying retail.  But as of right now...unless i really LOVE the dress then I would rather wait and get it at a price that i'm comfortable with.   And if it's sold out..then whatever.  

The only thing i'm willing to pay retail now for is bags but only bags that i know won't go on sale any time soon like the chanel classic flaps.  Even CLs...i have never paid retail for a pair of CLs..it's not worth it to me....even for exotics


----------



## ahleah712

roussel said:


> ahleah see you in Vegas next week?  i wish for both of us not to buy anything   i like your signature, btw.



Yes! see you in vegas.  Message me on FB your cell number.  When do you want to meet?  I'm there Friday night til sunday morning.  Saturday is probably the best bet. Meeting at CL or HL boutique? hehehehe.....hopefully we won't do too much damage...lol


----------



## Lec8504

roussel said:


> ahleah see you in Vegas next week?  i wish for both of us not to buy anything   i like your signature, btw.



ahaha i doubt that roussel!!  No one can have that much will power lol


----------



## roussel

I know, but it helps that the SA said they are out of my size in the coral dress, and the scoopneck is not on sale. Also for CLs I can't justify paying full price, yeah I'm cheap. Ahleah I'll message you my cell the we can meet Sat at the HL boutique is that ok?


----------



## ahleah712

^ you know the SA at the vegas boutique? Sweet...better to talk to someone you know.  Hopefully I won't see any dresses, but I might want some shoes.  Do you know if there's a sale at the boutique?  I pretty good at holding back and not impulse buy, cause I'm broke as a joke....lmao


----------



## mars702

Have fun at the Vegas HL and CL boutiques.  I have 2 HLs from there and I bought both of them from the Russian lady (sorry forgot her name).  She is very helpful and offers honest opinions.


----------



## HerveLegerSA

ahleah712 said:


> I thought they were totally sold out of the ombre in Small?  I wanted this dress for the longest time...P, what happened?  I thought you said there's no more?


*Leah*, good question.  I did not know there was still any S around, as i have called sunset many many times.  I have also been looking for XS, and i have called vegas many many times and the manager told me NOMORE.  But all the sudden some girls told me Vegas has a lot.............I could not find any of XS and S from the computer system.  It must be magic.................lol.  I am so over with this ash ombre dress.....Next please.


----------



## Lec8504

R- you never know...they might have more of the coral dress..i honestly doubt that it's sold out..look at the ash ombre :/

L- not sure if the CL store will still have anything left, but where were u when Saks/Barneys/NM had their final call?!  CRAZY deals..even on exotics....and if u order from an out of state Saks..no tax..i love not paying tax lol

and I would like to credit techie (in the cl subforum) and our resident HL expert Lvpiggy for these pics...but look girls!  I"m so excited...FOR SURE i'm going to get the strawberry ombre...not sure about the yellow...need to see how that color looks on my skin tone...but both are sooo gorgeous 












don't ask me about which season or price or anything..i'm still trying to find out more info on these dresses...


----------



## shockboogie

^^I'm loving the strawberry ombre!!! I think that would look fantastic with your skin tone, Lec


----------



## japskivt

What floor is HL on at Saks in NYC?


----------



## pro_shopper

techie81 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Been browsing the threads this evening to get educated and I'm very overwhelmed!
> 
> Before I even ask about general sizing, my bra size is a DD and gravity hasn't been so kind for me. Do HLs give enough support so that I don't have to wear a bra or insert, or should I be prepared to bring something when I try them on? Thanks in advance!


 
^I'm a 32DD and if you look a few pages back you should see a pic of my most recent purchase. In that pic i'm braless and the dress fits fine the bust is a little tight its size XXS. I'm going to purchase a new nubra since I don't like going bra less  but i'm just worried that the extra thickness from the nubra will make the chest tighter..

If you do decide to go bra less then yes these dresses give enough support...they hold everything in!


Thanks LEC for the pics! I love the pink ombre so gorgeous! I might need that one...lol uh oh


ahleah: I have seen the ash ombre on ebay so look around...


----------



## roussel

ahleah712 said:


> ^ you know the SA at the vegas boutique? Sweet...better to talk to someone you know. Hopefully I won't see any dresses, but I might want some shoes. Do you know if there's a sale at the boutique? I pretty good at holding back and not impulse buy, cause I'm broke as a joke....lmao


 
I know Nida the Filipina SA, she is so nice but she will be on vacation starting the 25th she said, but I'll be able to catch her when I arrive on the 21st.  The other Russian lady is super nice too.  I dunno if there are any sale shoes, not prepared to buy any.


----------



## roussel

mars702 said:


> Have fun at the Vegas HL and CL boutiques. I have 2 HLs from there and I bought both of them from the Russian lady (sorry forgot her name). She is very helpful and offers honest opinions.


 
Yes, she is nice too and helpful.

Lec thanks for the ombre pics.  I missed out on the ash ombre, so hopefully these will go on sale too


----------



## linda83

roussel said:


> I know Nida the Filipina SA, she is so nice but she will be on vacation starting the 25th she said, but I'll be able to catch her when I arrive on the 21st.  The other Russian lady is super nice too.  I dunno if there are any sale shoes, not prepared to buy any.



Nida is great. She gave me 70% off the beaded burnt flame dress, even though it was marked 60%. Does she have an e-mail address??


----------



## roussel

yes, you can email her at nidacorpuz@hotmail.com
i also got a couple dresses from her for 70% off.


----------



## evanescent

thanks for that *roussel*! reading back a couple of pages, i have to say i share everyone's sentiments. i def got sucked into the whole hype of "most styles dont even make it to 60%" and "this is the last XS in the whole nation" etc etc.. only to find out they've been reduced even further AND there were some XS left. i know because another tpf'er bought the same dress for much less than what i paid, and one of my friends who wanted the same dress got quoted a lower price from a different store. oh well lesson learnt, if you are not desperate, then i'd say wait. 

*lec*, enjoy the phillippines!! my boyfriend is half filipino but has only gone to the phillippines (manila and bacolod) twice so next time he goes, i would love to join him. boracay is definitely on my list!


----------



## evanescent

oh how can i forget, here are some pics of my ash ombre dress. i love it! so thanks p for all your help.












ps: im not as tall as it looks in the pic.. the mirror lies. im only 5'1. and thats the XS i am wearing. i think i could have gone down to XXS as it doesnt seem as tight as the one shoulder rosette dress.

pps: sorry for the mess.. thats the only room with a full length mirror!


----------



## ahleah712

Lec- I was around for the Saks, NM, Barneys sale but I was just too slow and everything I wanted went so fast....  I wasn't really trying either.  I don't expect to see much at the CL store but was hoping I'll get lucky..hehehhe.  If not, I'm not tripping...I'm soooo gonna get the strawberry ombre also, of course on sale...hahahha.

And P, again I think alot of girls have already expressed that it doesn't matter if the dress is an old season...if I like it I'll get it whether or not it's current season.


----------



## ahleah712

evanescent- you look amazing...


----------



## ahleah712

pro_shopper- thanks for the heads up....


----------



## glitterglo

Evanescent, you look great!!  I LOVE that dress!!

Ahleah and Shockboogie, it's so good to see you girls posting here again.  Where are all the other HLers at???

Lec, hope you are having a wonderful time in the Phillipines.


----------



## roussel

evanescent love the ash ombre on you.  are there any left of this ever so popular dress anywhere?  so lucky you!


----------



## Lec8504

ahleah712 said:


> Lec- I was around for the Saks, NM, Barneys sale but I was just too slow and everything I wanted went so fast....  I wasn't really trying either.  I don't expect to see much at the CL store but was hoping I'll get lucky..hehehhe.  If not, I'm not tripping...I'm soooo gonna get the strawberry ombre also, of course on sale...hahahha.
> 
> And P, again I think alot of girls have already expressed that it doesn't matter if the dress is an old season...if I like it I'll get it whether or not it's current season.



haha totally agree...i'm sooo getting that strawberry ombre too but on sale lol.  It's ridiculous for certain people to look down on those of us who wait for sales...not every1 can/want to justify paying retail in times like this.  And honestly in times like these SAs should be more aware of the economy and don't deceive their customers because it will come back to bite them and they'll lose the trust of all of their clients....which might be why they are not selling as much as before.

Evanescent- you look amazing!  makes me really want to get those nude VPs.  and i totally agree with your other post...wow i guess there are a lot of "last XS in the whole nation" out there :rollseyes:

anyways...i'm moving on...i'm "done" with this whole situation.  Thanks girls for your well wishes...i'm so in love with the Philippines, which was a suprise for myself, how much i love it here.  Can't wait to see what you girls get later on....i have a feeling the strawberry ombre is going to be a hit


----------



## evanescent

thanks so much *ahleah*, *glitterglo*, *roussel *and *lec*!  i think for those who are after the ash ombre dress, it's best for you to call the stores directly, who knows there might be some left 

has anyone worn their HL dresses casually? im trying to get more mileage out of them, not many of us have glitzy celeb life, you know


----------



## linda83

*evanescent*, you look amazing in the ash ombre! You look like you could model that dress  Also, I liked the way NAP styled the ash ombre dress with a blazer: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/35422. It's *kinda* casual ;P Could wear it that way to a dinner out.

BTW ladies, the lime ombre dress *Lec8504* posted pics of a few pages back is on the BCBG site for $1590. Hopefully the strawberry ombre will be similarly priced, and therefore ~$650 when it goes to 60% off


----------



## pro_shopper

evanescent: I love your ash ombre dress! 

I know what you mean about getting the most use out of your dress and i'm thinking the same thing! I wore my gold one out during the day with a loose blk cardigan and a wide waist belt and heels.


----------



## linda83

Lec8504 said:


> It's ridiculous for certain people to look down on those of us who wait for sales...not every1 can/want to justify paying retail in times like this.  And honestly in times like these SAs should be more aware of the economy and don't deceive their customers because it will come back to bite them and they'll lose the trust of all of their clients....which might be why they are not selling as much as before.



Well said, *Lec8504*!!


----------



## Mrs Peel

Evanescent, I love your ash ombre dress & with the nude shoes your legs look so long! (I'm 5ft 1 in myself).

Ladies,
I was looking at the reference thread & you all look amazing.  I particularly liked Shockboogie's photos which were better than some magazine editorials I've seen recently.


----------



## shockboogie

^^Thanks *Mrs Peel*


----------



## cupcake_flake

*evanescent* you look breathtaking in that dress!

I wish Gilt would've shipped to Canada..  :cry: I really wanted that one!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

I agree, Evanescent you look absolutely gorgeous in the Ash Ombre.


----------



## techie81

Thanks for the advice! I need to check out this Nubra.


----------



## jsc6

I just got back from my trip to Vegas and picked up my very first HL dress!  I loved the way it fit (surprisingly, not super fond of body con dresses but it was actually quite flattering on me.)  I ended up buying 2! Thanks to everyone who posts in the Herve forum and keep all of us updated.


----------



## ahleah712

^ congrats, pls post modeling pics.  How much discount were they at?  and do you know which dresses are on sale?


----------



## jsc6

*ahleah712:*  i'm not 100% sure on the styles but i got a white/black one which originally costs $1250 and it was on sale for $625 and i got a red one which was originally $1050 for $739.  I'll post pictures once i get home, right now i'm sitting at the airport!


----------



## evanescent

thank you so much *linda*, *pro shopper*, *mrs peel*, *cupcake flake* and *BB*!  

*linda *- i like the blazer idea, will def give it a go! 

*pro shopper*, the outfit sounds really nice! i think a loose cardigan would dress it down nicely 

*jsc*, congrats and please post pics!


----------



## lilmissb

Wow, you guys have been chatty lil things while I've been gone!!!

*evanescent* you look fab in the ombre!

The lemon and strawberry ombre look like they're from current season. I know the lemon is either spring or resort but I hadn't seen it in the strawberry before. I like the lemon one the best but me and white don't really go together but I love how fresh it looks.

I hope you're having a ball *Lec!*

*jsc* hope you post modelling pics soon.

*techie!* Good to see you in here. I can't wait to see you in HL! You'll rock it. 

Sorry if I've missed anyone, it's hard to catch up after a week away!


----------



## Mrs Peel

Posted in the thread in the CL forum already but suppose I should post here too if we want a HL sub forum
Hardly anywhere to buy HL in England so I was very pleased to find 2 styles in the 50% off sales at Liberty in London.  Got my first every HL!  I think is a basic tank style in 'light cyan'.  I'm working away from home in France for a couple of weeks.  Will post pictures when I can as I am wondering whether it might need taking in a little.  
I got the impression that it should be quite a tight fit & while it fits across the upper body & waist OK it might be a little loose across the hips (I'm another shorty with boobs!).  Or I might just be remembering things wrongly.
I know someone had straps added to a strapless dress but has anyone had one taken in?


----------



## Mrs Peel

JSC,
Congratulations! Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## lilmissb

Congrats *Mrs Peel,* can't wait to see modelling pics so I know which ones you got!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

hello girls!

Just got back from HK & finally caught up with the thread. I must say I agree with some of the ladies who were feeling the discomfort - I felt it too & I didn't like it because the atmosphere has changed so much from 6 months' back. Frankly speaking I would never buy HLs at full retail price because I know that there's a helluva lot that we're paying just for the brand. 

Let's be realistic. Labour costs in China are not expensive at all (what, maybe USD4 max. an hour), the material costs will NOT amount to a few hundreds of dollars because it's just one bandage material dyed many different colours, so in the end what's left? Oh, that's right... advertising costs, operating costs of the stores (which incidentally will be shared by Max Azria & BCBG) so it's really just margins, margins, margins. The fact that the dresses can be sold for a 60-70% discount simply means that costs can be fully recovered at maybe 10% of the original retail price. It's simply ridiculous & personally speaking, especially when I have to do the currency conversions, not rational to buy the dresses unless on sale. In fact that's my practice for all the thing I buy, unless I know they're classics (for e.g. nude VP CLs or Bbags). & BTW, don't buy something just because it's "in" season. Screw that. If you like something it doesn't matter which season it comes from.

But enough of my jabbering & going with the flow of the thread...

*evanescent*, you look awesome in the ash ombre!
*pro_shopper*, if the dress fits & you look as good as you do I say throw reservations away & just rock the dress!
*jsc6*, can't wait to see your modelling pics!
*Mrs Peel*, if you can get HLs in the US I would recommend doing that! If I'm not mistaken the UK prices are a lot higher than the US prices (I think the UK sales bring the price down to US 100% retail?) Also there's usually more give around the boob portion of HL dresses whereas the hip portion usually fits just nice. That's my experience though.
*shockboogie, roussel, kIng & ahleah*, it's nice to see you ladies back in here!!


----------



## dreamdoll

Hey V, welcome back!


----------



## ahleah712

Hey lilflobowl, well said!  Did you have fun in HK?  Are they in sale season also?


----------



## lilflobowl

yoyos *J & ahleah*! I had loads of fun in HK - was supposed to fly back on Fri but I made a booking mistake & actually booked Sat's flight instead so got an extra day/night there. The sales were mostly from 50% onwards although there were some brands at 30% onwards. Me being the cheapo I am only bought stuff from less 50%. I put up all my goodies on my blog 'cos I'm lazy to post all over the place!


----------



## shockboogie

*lilflobowl*, welcome back from HK! 

You totally nailed it - the "sale" issue. Very well said

Btw, I left a little comment on your blog. Hope you had a great time shopping in HK. I just love shopping there!


----------



## lilflobowl

*shock*, I just saw your comment there! Thanks for visiting!

Man, now if the older girls would come back we'd have our happy HL community back once again!


----------



## shockboogie

^^I know. I miss the fun we all used to have here in this thread. I'm guilty of disappearing for a bit there because of some real life stuff I had and have to focus on but I still try to find time to at least read the stuff here. Maybe once a good sale comes up again - the fun on the thread will spike!


----------



## jsc6

sorry for the terrible quality of pictures, my camera was sent in to get fixed so my next option was my iphone.  Once my camera is back i'll take better pictures.


----------



## dreamdoll

Congrats!!! You look amazing 



jsc6 said:


> sorry for the terrible quality of pictures, my camera was sent in to get fixed so my next option was my iphone.  Once my camera is back i'll take better pictures.


----------



## lilflobowl

wow *jsc6*, you look great in your dresses!


----------



## arireyes

Those dresses look great on you jsc6!!   I still look through there, just not buying anything right now.  DH just bought me another car and lots of good stuff to go with it. So I've banned myself for a while!


----------



## lilmissb

*jsc* you look fab in those dresses!


----------



## ahleah712

looking awesome jsc6!!!


----------



## ahleah712

lilflobowl-  I just checked out your blog...wow you sure did do quite some damage there...hehehe...nice pieces!!!


----------



## jsc6

thanks to everyone for their sweet comments!


----------



## lilflobowl

Ahleah, thanks for visiting, & tell me about it man... I... Am... Broke!!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

tell me someone has been in my shoes! I listed my ash ombre dress on ebay & guess what! I took it down 'cos I was having a severe case of seller's remorse. 

MAN! The days of eating less have arrived.


----------



## galwaygirl007

lilflobowl said:


> tell me someone has been in my shoes! I listed my ash ombre dress on ebay & guess what! I took it down 'cos I was having a severe case of seller's remorse.
> 
> MAN! The days of eating less have arrived.



Glad you didn't sell the ash ombre - it looks far too good on you to sell it! You really should keep it!


----------



## klng

lilflobowl said:


> tell me someone has been in my shoes! I listed my ash ombre dress on ebay & guess what! I took it down 'cos I was having a severe case of seller's remorse.
> 
> MAN! The days of eating less have arrived.



Haha, the days of eating much less have already arrived for me.  I haven't been on this forum lately because I am so penniless after some emergency and extensive dental work! 

I get seller's remorse too, but sometimes I just increase the starting bid if no one has bid on the item yet, because I secretly want to keep it.  Hehe.


----------



## ani402

read the rules!


----------



## gymangel812

so i recently got my first (and probably only HL dresses, seeing as I have no where to wear them to lol) on sale while vacationing in LA. i *love* them, especially the ash ombre dress. sorry they're so big  i got a new laptop and don't have any photo editing software.


----------



## ani402

xxx


----------



## laurayuki

gymangle i love the pink number!! 

ani u can't promote ur own listings here


----------



## Lec8504

gymangle- love the ombre on you!
lilflo- do NOT sell the ombre!  That is one dress that will last forever 
ani- i think swanky warned you already :x  I would edit/delete your post if I were you.


----------



## ahleah712

gymangel- you look amazing in your new dresses...you said you just bought them in LA?  They still have the ash ombre? S?

lilflobowl- ITA, don't sell the ash ombre...


----------



## gymangel812

ahleah712 said:


> gymangel- you look amazing in your new dresses...you said you just bought them in LA?  They still have the ash ombre? S?
> 
> lilflobowl- ITA, don't sell the ash ombre...


thanks  i don't know if they do. i got these about 2 wks ago.


----------



## lilmissb

*gymangel* you look fab! Congrats on the dresses.

*lilflo* NO! Don't sell the ash ombre....phew! glad you didn't


----------



## lilflobowl

Gymangel, you look fabulous in your 2 dresses! Good choices!!!

You girls... Thanks for the support & for confirming that I wasn't being silly to delist my auction. Hugs to all! (Can't access emoticons on my BB)


----------



## glitterglo

Gymangel, those are my two favorite HL dresses!!  So classic and they look great on you!  Congrats!

Lil- you definitely need to keep the ash ombre.  I'm still working on getting that size S...sigh.


----------



## shockboogie

*Lilflobowl* - not your ash ombre!!!!

But yeah... I totally can relate to the days of eating less.. well more like shopping less and eating more... ack! Not good if I want to fit into my HLs!


You look amazing *gymangel*!!! I especially love the pop of pink!!!


----------



## shockboogie

*jsc*  - i love both dresses on you. so pretty!


----------



## evanescent

*lilflobowl*, dont sell your ash ombre, it looks so good on you! id keep mine forever.

*gymangel*, you look fabulous in both dresses!

*jsc*, love the dresses on you!


----------



## ahleah712

2010 resort preview...you have to sign up to view full collection or something.

BCBGMAXAZRIAGROUP - SPRING 2009


----------



## pro_shopper

Gymangel: I love both dresses! The pink color is TDF!

lilflobowl: I'm so glad that you didn't sell your ash ombre! Its such a gorgeous dress and IMO, a versatile dress as well!


----------



## Mrs Peel

Gymangel,
You look fab in both dresses esp with the CLs.

Lilflobowl,
So glad you didn't sell your ash ombre as you absolutely rock it.

Thanks for the tip about the US prices.  I think I got mine for the equivalent of 500USD at the 50% discount sale.  You are quite right though, HL is much more expensive here & the few places that stock it don't seem to buy many so it seems to rarely go on sale at more than 30% off.  I couldn't possibly buy full price, especially in the UK.
Think once I've worked out my sizing I might look to buy from the US, even with the 30%UK taxes for importing to the UK it will work out cheaper if I can score something in the US sales.  Thanks so much for taking the time to post about this, I'm very grateful


----------



## Sammyjoe

As usual all of you lovely ladies look great!!

I just wanted to give the UK ladies a heads up, soon Herve Leger will be opening up a store in London!!


----------



## lilflobowl

*Mrs Peel*, you mean the taxes on importing personal goods is 30%?!!?!?  I am flabbergasted! Do you know if the UK has any forwarding service that gives you a US mailing address? If it does then maybe there's a way to get past the exhorbitant tax!

Big thank you to all you girls; I don't feel so bad about retracting my auction now & my ash ombre is definitely feeling the love from you ladies!


----------



## klng

I just saw photos of my boss' 50 year old cousin and her 50 yr old BFF, and they totally rocked their fall 2008 Herve Leger dresses (red square neck with contrast red asymmetrical stripes, and the gray one that lilmissB has).  It seemed like a really wild and awesome party, but I'm not allowed to post pictures of them.  Haha.  Those two 50 yr olds seriously looked like 30 yr old black Barbie dolls.  I hope to be as hot and fabulous when I'm 50!


----------



## dreamdoll

lilflobowl said:


> *Mrs Peel*, you mean the taxes on importing personal goods is 30%?!!?!?  I am flabbergasted! Do you know if the UK has any forwarding service that gives you a US mailing address? If it does then maybe there's a way to get past the exhorbitant tax!
> 
> Big thank you to all you girls; I don't feel so bad about retracting my auction now & my ash ombre is definitely feeling the love from you ladies!



It's a lovely piece!!


----------



## Zophie

*gymangel*, they are beautiful!  I might be going to CA next month and hope if I do to go to an HL boutique.  I have one so far but still haven't worn it since I feel so OUT THERE with my boobs in it!


----------



## Zophie

*evanescent*, you look awesome in your ash ombre!  Everyone looks so fab in these dresses that I'm really wanting one!


----------



## ahleah712

I've been so lost!...did someone already mention the hautelook sale tomorrow (or in 6 hours)?


----------



## Lec8504

wtf lol...good call..hopefully i'll wake up in time...

egh just looked at the preview....and it's a bunch of the older dresses that I either have or dont want.  But whoever wants the grey bow dress...u guys might be in luck....


----------



## ahleah712

lol...I know...I was surprised no one mentioned it.  I usually don't check hautelook, but I happen to do so tonight!  That means "it's calling me"...lol


----------



## Lec8504

hahaha yup...i'll keep my fingers n toes cross for u.  Any dress u really want?  didnt u like the grey bow dress before?


----------



## ahleah712

^ yea, but I'm broke as a joke and couldn't get rid of that one dress yet......so I'm just gonna sit around for this one.  I'll try to wake up for it, but not going outta my way.


----------



## ahleah712

hope you get something nice!!!


----------



## glitterglo

OMG I totally missed this too!  Hopefully they'll have something good.


----------



## Zophie

ahleah712 said:


> I've been so lost!...did someone already mention the hautelook sale tomorrow (or in 6 hours)?


 

whwhwaat!  I didn't know!


----------



## Zophie

it hasn't started yet and I have to go to work


----------



## Lec8504

nah i'm not going out of my way too....i just woke up...good thing i didn't go out of my way...otherwise i would've been mad.  The prices aren't as good as the last time...i think it was cuz they had a promo code last time.  And the same dresses like last time...with a couple of diff ones (none that really catches my attention).  

Did anyone manage to get anything?  The bow dress price was ok.....

kays gotta get ready for work now..can't wait to see what every1 got


----------



## evanescent

i want the purple off shoulder dress but im in australia dammit!

hope to see everyone's purchases!


----------



## caterpillar

i got the cream one shoulder in xxs! it's not the best price (a little under 600 with tax and shipping) but i've been wanting this for so long and i've only seen it on ebay in my size for ridiculous prices (750 and up).


----------



## olialm1

I think their sale is eh. The only one I really like is the red "u" neck dress, I just don't have enough boobies for that. I also really like the grey ash ombre looking one.


----------



## Zophie

olialm1 said:


> I think their sale is eh. The only one I really like is the red "u" neck dress, I just don't have enough boobies for that. I also really like the grey ash ombre looking one.


 

I feel the same way, only I think I have too much boobies for that red dress and I might get that "michelin" effect in it.  I like the gray one but I'm not sure I can squeeze into XXS.


----------



## glitterglo

Congratulations Caterpillar!

I didn't get anything - nothing really caught my eye on this one.  But the bow dress was a good price!


----------



## lilflobowl

I'm passing up on the sales although I would've liked to have gotten the navy blue/white strapless & that red dress but I've definitely broke & have to stop shopping for a long while!


----------



## twinkling

Hey girls,

I've been really eyeing this thread now for quite a while and I absoultely adore all the dresses! Seeing as I'm in Germany and Herve Leger isn't as popular, I'm having a hard time finding any decent offers.
BUT I'm soon leaving for New York & area and Miama and I was wondering if you could help me out on some questions... First off, I don't know where to look for the dresses, especially where they'd most likely be on sale and second what a good deal for them (as in price) would be.. 

TIA for any answers! I hope I can contribute photos in here soon!


----------



## laurayuki

OMG the tube gossip girl dress.. how do they fit????? ugh i'm tempted by the XXS but afraid it might be too small.... HELP!


----------



## olialm1

Zophie said:


> I feel the same way, only I think I have too much boobies for that red dress and I might get that "michelin" effect in it.  I like the gray one but I'm not sure I can squeeze into XXS.




I would get the gray one for myself but I had the purple off the shoulder dress in XXS and I looked like a rolly polley.


----------



## olialm1

laurayuki said:


> OMG the tube gossip girl dress.. how do they fit????? ugh i'm tempted by the XXS but afraid it might be too small.... HELP!




I think you'd be fine in an XXS. I've seen your photos and you're quite thin,  what size did you get the teal v neck dress in? I remember seeing it. If that's an XXS I think you'd be fine.


----------



## laurayuki

^ i think i need an XS.. i just talked to a couple of ppl who have this dress.. if fits small aparently.. also the side zipper doesn't help... sigh


----------



## olialm1

I'm not a fan of the side zipper either. Too much bunching when sitting down. I hope it works out!


----------



## shockboogie

Congratulations *caterpillar*!!! Looking forward to modeling pics!!!


----------



## Lec8504

congrats S! Post pics when you get it and wear it out to our next meet 

Laura- I agree with whoever you talked to.  The tube dress runs small but TTS like the ash ombre off-shoulder dress.  So if you are in between sizes like XS and XXS, I would stick with XS to be on the safe side.  My tube dress is a XS and it fits exactly like my XS ash ombre, really tight but it fits better that way.


----------



## ahleah712

Congrats *Caterpillar* on your purchase...

Where's *lilmissb*?  I thought she's looking for that dress too?


----------



## Lec8504

lilflobowl said:


> I'm passing up on the sales although I would've liked to have gotten the navy blue/white strapless & that red dress but I've definitely broke & have to stop shopping for a long while!


 
same here...that sequin dress did tempt me a little but it's still too pricey.  I need to start to save up for the strawberry ombre n the ressort coral dress (if it ever pops up)...and cls lol


----------



## ahleah712

twinkling said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> I've been really eyeing this thread now for quite a while and I absoultely adore all the dresses! Seeing as I'm in Germany and Herve Leger isn't as popular, I'm having a hard time finding any decent offers.
> BUT I'm soon leaving for New York & area and Miama and I was wondering if you could help me out on some questions... First off, I don't know where to look for the dresses, especially where they'd most likely be on sale and second what a good deal for them (as in price) would be..
> 
> TIA for any answers! I hope I can contribute photos in here soon!



Not sure where you can look for dresses in NY/Maimi area, but HL dresses usually goes on sale 40%-70% off...anything in 60%-70% off retail price range is a good deal.  It also depends on the dress itself too though...HTH


----------



## glitterglo

Twinkling, both NY and Miami have HL boutiques.  The two I know of are the HL boutique on Madison Ave. in NY and in Aventura Mall in Miami.  Boutiques are having a 40% to 60% off sale now.

You can also find the HLs in most of the area upscale stores (i.e. Saks, Barneys, etc.).  The Bloomies and Nordies in Aventura Mall has HLs also.  Let me know if you have more questions about Miami, that's my hometown so I can def. help you out


----------



## linda83

Is it just me, or were the only sizes that were available for all but the gold foil dress XXS?


----------



## girlfrommoscow

I bought a classic tank dress last year at Saks when i went to Miami, so you should be able to find it there!!



ahleah712 said:


> Not sure where you can look for dresses in NY/Maimi area, but HL dresses usually goes on sale 40%-70% off...anything in 60%-70% off retail price range is a good deal.  It also depends on the dress itself too though...HTH




I logged on to Hautelook today one minute after the sale started and the only sizes that were available were xxs in most dresses not even s, let alone M in any dresses...apart from the sparkly one..but its a bit too much and i am afraid those sparkly pieces will start falling off lol

i am going to LA in August - i guess i will check out SAks ...i wonder if there is a HL store there somewhere..there MUST be!!


----------



## lilmissb

ARGH! I was ASLEEP!!! It's only just 7:30am here so I missed out big time. DAMMIT! I will never get that dress. 

Ok, I'm over it now....


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

I only just found out about the Hautelook :cry: and i missed out on the one shoulder strap beije dress, $522 is such a great deal!!!!


----------



## cupcake_flake

Oh geez, I almost got fired today for looking at the HL sale at work!! 	

But I did manage to snap up a cute purple dress.. hope it fits!

BTW laurayuki, the gossip girl tube dress DOES run small, so don't feel bad that you didn't get it!


----------



## caterpillar

twinkling, i think there is a store in new york. but you should visit herveleger.com and it'll tell you a listing of all the stores. there's a sale going on right now; the best price you will get in stores is 60% off which is pretty good (in my opinion).


----------



## Accessorize*me

Totally missed the Hautelook sale, but my Resort 09 Peach Blush Dress is here.....Think it is too big though....

The cut is so different from the '08 ones....:s Is it weird to take in the Dress from the sides/zipper? Anyone have any experience doing this? Thanks for the help in advance ladies!


----------



## lilmissb

^Bugger!!! No good. What size did you get? Your normal size?


----------



## sylphfae

Hi girls!! I desperatelydesperately want the Dove Multi Ombre Bandage One-shoulder Minidress (HAS6D800) from the Spring 2009 collection in size XS. Has anybody seen this dress anywhere? 

BTW, there's a really cute rose-lilac color-block tank dress in the Hautelook sale in XS! Somebody should definitely grab it!


----------



## dreamdoll

Wow, so many pieces are gone! Congrats to everyone who managed to snag a piece from the sale!


----------



## japskivt

Black Tank:


----------



## Accessorize*me

lilmissb said:


> ^Bugger!!! No good. What size did you get? Your normal size?


 
Yes, I did get my normal size. But it feels more like a whole size larger compared to my other ones....:blink:


----------



## evanescent

*japskivt *i love the dress on you! you look great!

congrats to the girls who managed to nab some dresses from hautelook - please post pics when you get them!

wish i could've bought the purple off the shoulder dress, it was such a great price!


----------



## cljwong

hi, this is my first time posting here, but have been viewing for a long time!

i just got my first HL (altho from an old season) - the beaded teal one that cheryl cole wore...
i got it in an XS and it fit ok, could put it on myself (but with a little struggle around the rib cage haha) 

i've heard that the beaded teal runs smaller, does anyone have any idea how much smaller? (trying to figure out my true size)
i'm 5'7 and 112 pounds.

thanks!


----------



## Zophie

japskivt said:


> Black Tank:


 
looks great on you!  I love that dress.


----------



## shockboogie

cljwong said:


> hi, this is my first time posting here, but have been viewing for a long time!
> 
> i just got my first HL (altho from an old season) - the beaded teal one that cheryl cole wore...
> i got it in an XS and it fit ok, could put it on myself (but with a little struggle around the rib cage haha)
> 
> i've heard that the beaded teal runs smaller, does anyone have any idea how much smaller? (trying to figure out my true size)
> i'm 5'7 and 112 pounds.
> 
> thanks!




Congrats on your first HL! Welcome to the addiction!

As for sizing, the beaded ones do get a little more snug but based on your height and weight - I think you can still fit in an XS. I'm 5'6 and weight about 10 lbs. more than you and I fit in XS mostly except in HL skirts where I fit in an XXS. Hope this helps!


----------



## shockboogie

japskivt said:


> Black Tank:



Lovely! Lovely!


----------



## bobolo

japskivt 

That dress looks awesome on you !!


----------



## ahleah712

*japskivt*- I already commented on CL forum, but I'll do it again here...you look amazing...


----------



## ahleah712

cljwong said:


> hi, this is my first time posting here, but have been viewing for a long time!
> 
> i just got my first HL (altho from an old season) - the beaded teal one that cheryl cole wore...
> i got it in an XS and it fit ok, could put it on myself (but with a little struggle around the rib cage haha)
> 
> i've heard that the beaded teal runs smaller, does anyone have any idea how much smaller? (trying to figure out my true size)
> i'm 5'7 and 112 pounds.
> 
> thanks!



Ditto to *shockboogie* "welcome to the addiction" hehehe... Please post modeling pics of what you got.


----------



## Lec8504

japskivt- you know what I think about modeling pics 
cljwong- you can easily fit into a XXS....I didn't know the beaded dress was that small fitting...but I don't think you should have any trouble with fitting into a xxs in HL. 

congrats to all of the girls who score!  Can't wait to see modelings pics


----------



## lilmissb

*jap* you look AWESOME! I love the basic tank, so flattering.

Sorry to hear that *Accessorize*

*cljwong* the teal beaded dress that Cheryl Cole wore is the same as the titanium square neck from Fall 08 #40 which I have and the sizing on that is standard as I got my normal size and it fits great! I can get it on without any problems and wear a normal bra underneath it. Hope that helps you. I also have the ash colour block #5 from Fall 08 in my normal size.


----------



## evanescent

ladies i need your eyes and ears! i cant stop thinking about this dress here:

http://www.style.com/slideshows/fashionshows/F2008RTW/HLEGER/RUNWAY/00200m.jpg

i had asked P about it before when i was trying to decide between the dress or the ash ombre dress, but he said this dress was never produced. however i remember looking at the HL reference pics thread and seeing *shockboogie *looking amazing in it, so im confused! i took his word for it since he's a HL SA, but if any of you see this dress around anywhere in XXS, can you please let me know? 

*cljwong *congrats on your purchase! you'll be addicted to HL dresses


----------



## klng

*evanescent:*   It's definitely been sold on eBay before in XS.  There is also a similar dress that luxlover wore in the HL store: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-ward...cs-only-please-dont-418610-3.html#post9720401


----------



## evanescent

thanks *klng*!! ill keep an eye on ebay. i like the dress that luxlover wore in the HL store too but i prefer the neckline of the other dress!


----------



## olialm1

*evanescent,* I'm pretty sure I've seen that one on ebay too.  I think Beyonce wore it too, I'm trying to find a photo to see if it's the same.


----------



## shockboogie

evanescent said:


> ladies i need your eyes and ears! i cant stop thinking about this dress here:
> 
> http://www.style.com/slideshows/fashionshows/F2008RTW/HLEGER/RUNWAY/00200m.jpg
> 
> i had asked P about it before when i was trying to decide between the dress or the ash ombre dress, but he said this dress was never produced. however i remember looking at the HL reference pics thread and seeing *shockboogie *looking amazing in it, so im confused! i took his word for it since he's a HL SA, but if any of you see this dress around anywhere in XXS, can you please let me know?
> 
> *cljwong *congrats on your purchase! you'll be addicted to HL dresses




The dress WAS produced and I remember I saw a few pieces when I bought mine at the Herve Boutique in Troy, MI on sale as well!

Try calling my SA Matthew (from Troy, MI), he can probably help you find one floating around. 

I hope you find this dress!!!! (We can be dress twins!)


----------



## keodi

galwaygirl007 said:


> Would like your opinion ladies! Sorry the pics are not great as it is night time (and they are 'without spanx and without fake tan' pics!).
> 
> Cyan Colour Block Dress Resort 09 number 12 and turquoise suede ron rons
> 
> Coral Poppy Ombre Mini Dress Spring 09 number 13 and black patent ronaldos (would not wear these shoes with the dress, waiting on my nude patent ron rons!).
> 
> Galwaygirl007


you look fabulous in those dresses!


----------



## cljwong

thanks for all the feedback ladies, sorry for being a newbie 

oh and i'm totally feeling the HL addiction, i keep feeling like i need to buy another one. will post pics soon


----------



## galwaygirl007

keodi said:


> you look fabulous in those dresses!



AAWW thanks keodi!  Was feelin a bit insecure about those pics, was thinking that maybe my 111 lb 5ft self is too big for HL!:wondering


----------



## evanescent

shockboogie said:


> The dress WAS produced and I remember I saw a few pieces when I bought mine at the Herve Boutique in Troy, MI on sale as well!
> 
> Try calling my SA Matthew (from Troy, MI), he can probably help you find one floating around.
> 
> I hope you find this dress!!!! (We can be dress twins!)



thank you so much *shockboogie*!! ill definitely give him a call!


----------



## linda83

galwaygirl007 said:


> AAWW thanks keodi!  Was feelin a bit insecure about those pics, was thinking that maybe my 111 lb 5ft self is too big for HL!:wondering



No way!! I think HL is for showing off a woman's curves, regardless of particular proportions!


----------



## laurayuki

Im out of my mind today... bought 3 dresses from the boutique!
I think i was pissed off that the resort 24 was gone and i really wanted that one.. so three dresses compensate the one dress i wanted lol pictures will follow tomorrow or monday


----------



## lilmissb

^Whoa! Can't wait to see them!!!


----------



## jsc6

*laurayuki:*  OH MY!! can't wait for modeling pics


----------



## dreamdoll

Congrats! Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## lilflobowl

whoa *laura*, that's quite a haul! will wait for pictures excitedly!


----------



## CLGuy

japskivt said:


> Black Tank:



Wow this dress looks fantastic on you!


----------



## CLGuy

gymangel812 said:


> so i recently got my first (and probably only HL dresses, seeing as I have no where to wear them to lol) on sale while vacationing in LA. i *love* them, especially the ash ombre dress. sorry they're so big  i got a new laptop and don't have any photo editing software.



Wow those dresses look great on you! The shoes aren't too bad either  haha


----------



## laurayuki

^thanks!

Here are some of the dresses i tried on but didn't purchase.


----------



## CLGuy

laurayuki said:


> ^thanks!
> 
> Here are some of the dresses i tried on but didn't purchase.



Wow Laura, very nice as always. I like the dress with the unique straps.


----------



## olialm1

Laura the black one with the funky straps looks great on you!! It's really slimming and just works well on you!


----------



## pisdapisda79

laurayuki: You look amazing in this dress!

what season is it from & does anyone know the price?


----------



## shockboogie

*laurayuki*, I love both dresses on you! So glam!


----------



## lilmissb

*laura* you look great in both of them but do like the first one better!


----------



## klng

*laura* I love the first black HL.  it's so edgy and cool. you look great in both.


----------



## laurayuki

one of the dress i bought


----------



## CLGuy

laurayuki said:


> one of the dress i bought



Wow Laura now that is an HL dress. I love the color too.


----------



## jsc6

Laura, that dress is stunning on you and the color combo is amazing.  I love it!


----------



## lilmissb

Purty *Laura!* I love that colourway.


----------



## lilflobowl

Laura, you look amazing in the strappy black dress!! The dress you bought looks nice too, I don't recall this colour combi in the scoop neck? Only available in stores?


----------



## caterpillar

laurayuki the black strappy one and the one you bought look amazing on you. i have to ask.. what kind of bra are you wearing with the dresses? i find all the dresses tend to squish my boobs into an unflattering uniboob or sausage shape, but i can't wear a regular bra with them either.


----------



## dreamdoll

*Laura*, you look fabulous in the black strappy piece!! 
Nice colour tones in the one you purchased as well!

*gymangel812*, congrats on your purchases!! I love the ash ombre on you!


----------



## glitterglo

Laura, I agree with everyone - all the dresses are awesome!  Can't wait to see the other two you bought!


----------



## may3545

Laura, the dresses are awesome! I like them all!


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks guys!!



lilflobowl said:


> Laura, you look amazing in the strappy black dress!! The dress you bought looks nice too, I don't recall this colour combi in the scoop neck? Only available in stores?


It's not really a scoop neck i think on the BCBG website there is a picture showing it to be more like open shoulder look? but I cannot get the straps to stay that way at all.. so it's not really exactly how it looks on the website but it's the same one



caterpillar said:


> laurayuki the black strappy one and the one you bought look amazing on you. i have to ask.. what kind of bra are you wearing with the dresses? i find all the dresses tend to squish my boobs into an unflattering uniboob or sausage shape, but i can't wear a regular bra with them either.



Ha i wasn't even wearing a bra in the changing room but i think any nubra would help 



pisdapisda79 said:


> laurayuki: You look amazing in this dress!
> 
> what season is it from & does anyone know the price?



I believe it's the spring season? it's on sale for 40% right now. i didn't check the tag.. but should be around 1600 - 1700 retail full price?


----------



## laurayuki

This is it. but the straps don't open that way HAHA i have no idea maybe i'm retarded but i tried


----------



## lilflobowl

ah righto. maybe you need to have really broad shoulders to wear it that way. hrmmm.. but i think it looks nice the way you wore it


----------



## 4LV

Have you girls heard that boutique is having 70% sale on everything that originally for sale of 40-60% on July 29th? Please contact Elizabeth at Las Vegas store, she is a doll!


----------



## lilflobowl

4LV, are you serious? *must be strong must be strong must be strong must be strong*


----------



## olialm1

^^ :d


----------



## laurayuki

LOL i didn't hold out that much longer. i was really waiting for the final sales.. but i checked my favorite resort dress was all sold out and i just can't wait anymore... but maybe ~~~~ LOL must resist!


----------



## roussel

Hi there girls! Got back from Vegas and didn't see anything I like.  I tried on a few dresses but they are mostly the wrong size, too long, and not 100% in love with them. 
4LV, I wish you are right.  I didn't hear my SA telling me that while I was in Vegas last week.
Laura you look great in those dresses you tried, esp the black strappy one.  
Jap, love the scoopneck dress on you.  
I also missed out on the Hautelook sales, but I guess there weren't any in my size anyway.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Laura you look amazing, love the mixed combo on you, the green go so well together, I also like the first black one on you too.


----------



## galwaygirl007

laurayuki said:


> one of the dress i bought



Laura,

this dress looks lovely on you - so does the first black one - you should get that one too!


----------



## Lec8504

Laura- Love the black strappy dress on you..you should get that!  The one you did buy is lovely too!

4lv- really?!  WOW....hmmmmmmmmm....can i be strong?!  I want to get another pair of CLs and the LV sprouse scarf...argghh...i need a money tree 

Roussel-  how did the trip go?  So no new dress?  What about shoes?


----------



## Chaneller

I love your dresses, they all look fab! 

I have a sizing question, since I'm afraid that I wouldn't fit into one or it would look unflattering on me. :wondering I'm a US size 10-12 top, size 4-6 waist and size 8 hips. Do you think they'll stretch enough around my top and hip, but not sag around my waist?

I would have to order one from NAP, since there's no stores with Hervé Léger clothing where I live at the moment.


----------



## annaspanna33

Ladies,

I have a 'ball' to go to - formal dress, either ball gowns or cocktail dresses. I have this HL:

Celebrity Fashion Face-Off: Heidi Montag vs. Vanessa Minnillo at The Insider

Except its a bit longer on me I think.....

So, would love your opinions please - do you think its too casual for such an occassion? Was thinking of doing big hair and jewelllery...


----------



## Lec8504

Chaneller said:


> I love your dresses, they all look fab!
> 
> I have a sizing question, since I'm afraid that I wouldn't fit into one or it would look unflattering on me. :wondering I'm a US size 10-12 top, size 4-6 waist and size 8 hips. Do you think they'll stretch enough around my top and hip, but not sag around my waist?
> 
> I would have to order one from NAP, since there's no stores with Hervé Léger clothing where I live at the moment.


 
what's ur actual measurement?  and HL is a body con dress...so it should mold around your curves..i mean look at Kim K....

anna- iono..t o me that dress is more like party/clubbing ....but maybe post some modeling pics n how u plan to dress it up?   The only HLs that I think would be appropriate for a "ball" would be some of the longer black dresses...


----------



## Mrs Peel

annaspanna33 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I have a 'ball' to go to - formal dress, either ball gowns or cocktail dresses. I have this HL:
> 
> Celebrity Fashion Face-Off: Heidi Montag vs. Vanessa Minnillo at The Insider
> 
> Except its a bit longer on me I think.....
> 
> So, would love your opinions please - do you think its too casual for such an occassion? Was thinking of doing big hair and jewelllery...


 
Is it a 'white tie' ball or a 'black tie' ball?  If it is white tie then I would have thought the HL might not be formal enough.  If it is a black tie & people are going to be wearing cocktail dresses then it should be fine.


----------



## caterpillar

Chaneller said:


> I love your dresses, they all look fab!
> 
> I have a sizing question, since I'm afraid that I wouldn't fit into one or it would look unflattering on me. :wondering I'm a US size 10-12 top, size 4-6 waist and size 8 hips. Do you think they'll stretch enough around my top and hip, but not sag around my waist?
> 
> I would have to order one from NAP, since there's no stores with Hervé Léger clothing where I live at the moment.



i say you try to fit your hips. the top will stretch some, and you might have to get the waist taken in a bit (but it's doable). you should def order from somewhere that takes returns though!


----------



## CLGuy

annaspanna33 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I have a 'ball' to go to - formal dress, either ball gowns or cocktail dresses. I have this HL:
> 
> Celebrity Fashion Face-Off: Heidi Montag vs. Vanessa Minnillo at The Insider
> 
> Except its a bit longer on me I think.....
> 
> So, would love your opinions please - do you think its too casual for such an occassion? Was thinking of doing big hair and jewelllery...



Well rule of thumb, just don't want to show too much skin at a formal event. Since it is strapless you want it probably at or below knee.


----------



## klng

annaspanna33 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I have a 'ball' to go to - formal dress, either ball gowns or cocktail dresses. I have this HL:
> 
> Celebrity Fashion Face-Off: Heidi Montag vs. Vanessa Minnillo at The Insider
> 
> Except its a bit longer on me I think.....
> 
> So, would love your opinions please - do you think its too casual for such an occassion? Was thinking of doing big hair and jewelllery...



*Annaspanna:*
I think it's *way too casual for a formal ball*.  At a truly formal ball or dance, all ladies should wear floor-length ball gowns or dresses.  Unless if you're talking about Barrister's Ball where poor law students usually end up wearing knee-length cocktail dresses.

At a *semiformal* event, it's appropriate to wear your HL strapless dress because semiformal attire includes knee-length cocktail dresses and classy mini-dresses that do not show too much skin.

I had to learn the differences between semiformal and formal attire because I was a sorority girl who had to go to these events all the time during college.


----------



## Chaneller

Lec8504 said:


> what's ur actual measurement?  and HL is a body con dress...so it should mold around your curves..i mean look at Kim K....



 A body con dress, yes that sounds good to me.

According to a cm to inches online converter I'm 39(36DD)-25-37.5 and 5' 8" tall, so I guess I'm a KimK body type with longer legs then. 

Okay, I'll just have to visit the HL retail stores on my next trip to Florida.


----------



## luxlover

caterpillar said:


> laurayuki the black strappy one and the one you bought look amazing on you. i have to ask.. what kind of bra are you wearing with the dresses? i find all the dresses tend to squish my boobs into an unflattering uniboob or sausage shape, but i can't wear a regular bra with them either.



nubra is the way to go with these dresses. you can get them from nubra.com


----------



## bobolo

Chaneller 
Sounds like you would be a med. 
I would also stick to open / lower neck styles .


----------



## Lec8504

wow your waist is 25 and you're 5'8?!  my gosh...i'm so jealous right now hehe

But you do have a classic hourglass shape...HL is made for you   I say get either a small or a medium and if it's too loose then you can get it taken in.  Sometimes the waist area might be a little tricky because HL is made up of a bunch of different pieces of fabric sewn together but if u have a good tailor then they might be able to do it.  

But yeh wait until you are in the states to buy HL..i heard HL in Europe is ridiculously expensive.  

oh btw..not sure when the sale is...or if it's over..but this website has A LOT of HL on sale from time to time at AMAZING prices..and they only ship within Europe.  So it might be worth it to check it out (have some1 fluent in French with you):
http://www.annasand.com/Accueil


----------



## bobolo

:Laura 
You look amazing in all the dresses . 
But my 2 favorites are   
The black strappy and 
the Greenish one !!


----------



## aznbaybee4u

I dont have any herve leger dresses yet but I am thinking about buying one.. Can somebody tell me what the difference is between herve leger and other designers (like bcbg, DVF, etc)? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Lec8504

it's a body con dress...it molds to your body shape..kind of like spanx..other designers have dresses that are like this too but the style of HL is unique imo.  You're in SF..just go to the HL store in the union square mall (where Bloomingdales is at) and try on some of them.  

And HL is apart of Max Azria...so basically it's a higher end version of BCBG.


----------



## CLGuy

Chaneller said:


> A body con dress, yes that sounds good to me.
> 
> According to a cm to inches online converter I'm 39(36DD)-25-37.5 and 5' 8" tall, so I guess I'm a KimK body type with longer legs then.
> 
> Okay, I'll just have to visit the HL retail stores on my next trip to Florida.



Wow you have the perfect womanly measurements.


----------



## linda83

Chaneller said:


> A body con dress, yes that sounds good to me.
> 
> According to a cm to inches online converter I'm 39(36DD)-25-37.5 and 5' 8" tall, so I guess I'm a KimK body type with longer legs then.
> 
> Okay, I'll just have to visit the HL retail stores on my next trip to Florida.



I'm gonna guess you're a size S


----------



## jsc6

*Chaneller*:  I'm almost similar to your measurements, i'm 34DD, 26 in jeans but I'm 5"2.  I just recently bought 2 Herve dresses both size M but some styles I was a small.  Honestly, If you can try them before purchasing .. it's going to save you the hassle of potentially having to return them.  The only problem on some smalls was getting it to zip over my bust .. it was just too tight and since you're a 36 it might be even tighter.  I hope that helps for you.


----------



## bobolo

I live  in a Mid size city in Canada actually on the Detroit US Border. I figure some of you may be familar with the area . Not the most fashionable area. 

I would like to wear one of my dresses out for dinner * Sophie Star * 
it is a older style black knee length with caps sleeve scoop top with a loop detail . 
I am wondering if you think it would be too much . 
(** I usually wear my dreses when I go out in Montreal and NYC. )

Thanks for your advise


----------



## Chaneller

Thank you guys for your kind words. I  was thinking I'm at least an XL in HL sizing, but maybe I'll fit into a L or a larger M after my weight loss.

Everyone else here in Scandinavia seems tall _and_ skinny, so that makes me feel even more big and amazon-like with all my curves and it's not easy to find one-piece dresses that fit. We've been having weekly taco nights and barbeque dinners with our friends throughout the summer so now I need to drop about 8-10 pounds to feel more comfortable, and then go and try on some HL dresses.

Do you wear sleek seamless or push up bras with your dresses btw?


----------



## Chaneller

OMG, I found this pic @ LVR! Seems a pre-order item.

Isn't it gorgeous!


----------



## CLGuy

Chaneller said:


> OMG, I found this pic @ LVR! Seems a pre-order item.
> 
> Isn't it gorgeous!



Wow that is a gorgeous dress!


----------



## Lec8504

Chaneller said:


> Thank you guys for your kind words. I was thinking I'm at least an XL in HL sizing, but maybe I'll fit into a L or a larger M after my weight loss.
> 
> Everyone else here in Scandinavia seems tall _and_ skinny, so that makes me feel even more big and amazon-like with all my curves and it's not easy to find one-piece dresses that fit. We've been having weekly taco nights and barbeque dinners with our friends throughout the summer so now I need to drop about 8-10 pounds to feel more comfortable, and then go and try on some HL dresses.
> 
> Do you wear sleek seamless or push up bras with your dresses btw?


 
ur waist is a 25....if u get a L then there might be bunching...just to give you something to compare to..i'm 5'5..i'm a XS in the fall 08 collection..XXS in the older collections..and probably could fit into a XXS in the new collection too...my measurements are 34-25-36...so you're measurements aren't that much bigger than me...well except obviously for the chest area lol.

and depending on the dress..then i would wear a push up bra..or a nubra.  But most of these dresses are very cleavage-y ..so i don't think you would need a push up for them.


----------



## Lec8504

Chaneller said:


> OMG, I found this pic @ LVR! Seems a pre-order item.
> 
> Isn't it gorgeous!


 
It's very Angelina Jolie-ish..lol iono y..but yeh the dress is not for me...but i'm sure u girls can rock it though


----------



## olialm1

I loooove this one! http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...525&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family

Hilary Duff was seen in the green one and I think Kate Winslet was in the silver version but red is TDF.


----------



## Lec8504

oh wow i love that!  Is that new?  darn so many new dresses..any one have pics of kate in the silver one?


----------



## xegbl

Is it me or none of the dresses have XXS? The smallest I can find online is XS??


----------



## pro_shopper

^They do come in XXS, maybe they are just sold out online?


----------



## olialm1

Lec here - http://www.catwalkqueen.tv/Kate Winslet in Herve Leger.jpg


----------



## lilflobowl

maybe it's just me but I feel like that dress didn't do much for Kate Winsley nor Hilary Duff. Kinda made them look a bit.. dumpy?


----------



## lilflobowl

Chaneller, that dress is very cool. I think it gives off a slight rocker-chick/S&M vibe  the only thing though is the shoulder pads. eeps.


----------



## Lec8504

lilflobowl said:


> maybe it's just me but I feel like that dress didn't do much for Kate Winsley nor Hilary Duff. Kinda made them look a bit.. dumpy?



hm i agree...from the pic that Oliam posted of Kate Winslet...i've seen that pic before..i just didn't realize that it was the same dress that's on the bcbg website.  It looks sooo much better on the model on the BCBG website....


thanks oliam1


----------



## lilmissb

LOVE that black dress that's Angelina Jolie-ish. The red is pretty good too!


----------



## olialm1

I think the dress looked really good on Kate Winslet but not Hilary Duff. I think it was the color though.


----------



## cljwong

hi guys, just wanted to post a pic of my first HL purchase =)

still feels quite tight around the ribcage... i think i must just have a wide one!

(sorry i only know how to post these as attachments)


----------



## lilflobowl

*cjlwong*, you look good!!! this is one dress that definitely looks better worn than on the hanger. Congrats & welcome to the club! I assure you this will not be your last


----------



## klng

lilflobowl said:


> maybe it's just me but I feel like that dress didn't do much for Kate Winsley nor Hilary Duff. Kinda made them look a bit.. dumpy?



I totally agree.


----------



## dreamdoll

You look amazing!



cljwong said:


> hi guys, just wanted to post a pic of my first HL purchase =)
> 
> still feels quite tight around the ribcage... i think i must just have a wide one!
> 
> (sorry i only know how to post these as attachments)


----------



## roussel

olialm1 said:


> I loooove this one! http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...525&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family
> 
> Hilary Duff was seen in the green one and I think Kate Winslet was in the silver version but red is TDF.



That is the dress I want.  I like how it looks on Kate but not on  Hilary.  I like the gray one that Kate was wearing.

cljwong that dress looks perfect on you.  i really love that shade of green.


----------



## olialm1

I like the red  I wonder if it'll ever go on sale. $1500 is the cost of my December vacation!!


----------



## jsc6

*cljwong*:  that dress looks fab on you!


----------



## klng

cljwong said:


> hi guys, just wanted to post a pic of my first HL purchase =)
> 
> still feels quite tight around the ribcage... i think i must just have a wide one!
> 
> (sorry i only know how to post these as attachments)




you look great!  we are dress twins.


----------



## bobolo

cljwong said:


> hi guys, just wanted to post a pic of my first HL purchase =)
> 
> still feels quite tight around the ribcage... i think i must just have a wide one!
> 
> (sorry i only know how to post these as attachments)


 

Looks perfect!!


----------



## lilmissb

*ckljwong* you look great in it! Are are dress cousins as I have the titanium one in the same style.


----------



## laurayuki

i love the green one on you ckijwong


----------



## shockboogie

*cljwong* - You look great in that dress! Fits you perfectly!


----------



## CLGuy

cljwong said:


> hi guys, just wanted to post a pic of my first HL purchase =)
> 
> still feels quite tight around the ribcage... i think i must just have a wide one!
> 
> (sorry i only know how to post these as attachments)




That dress looks great on you! Fits very well.


----------



## Naomi80

Hello,
I'm a newbie hereI just received my first HL & CL
I don't think I've seen this dress here before. I totally love these
Though I think I would have felt more comfortable in a size bigger. Or is this how they're suppose to fit?


----------



## dreamdoll

You look amazing!! I think this looks perfect on you!




Naomi80 said:


> Hello,
> I'm a newbie hereI just received my first HL & CL
> I don't think I've seen this dress here before. I totally love these
> Though I think I would have felt more comfortable in a size bigger. Or is this how they're suppose to fit?


----------



## bobolo

Stunning!!
It looks perfect!!


----------



## shockboogie

^^I agree. It's perfect!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

I have to agree with everyone else; it's perfect on you & it's so nice to see a new style on one of us!

Congrats on a good score!!


----------



## Jewelweed

*whistles* you look hot!!


----------



## mo-djoe

ok... this is the total package ! This dress is made for you, it's gorgeous and you too ! It's maybe a little bit too short on the back , but I'd go for flat shoes with this one, BTW , never ever saw HL dress with flat shoes...



Naomi80 said:


> Hello,
> I'm a newbie hereI just received my first HL & CL
> I don't think I've seen this dress here before. I totally love these
> Though I think I would have felt more comfortable in a size bigger. Or is this how they're suppose to fit?


----------



## Naomi80

Thank you ladies!!

*mo-djoe* - Yes, I agree with you about them being a bit short on the back. The dress itself is a bit short plus my long torso and big bum gave a bit help as well
I'd love to try some flats but I'm a bit hesitant cuz I have short legs:shame:


----------



## Lec8504

u look great Naomi!  

This dress does run extremely small....I couldn't fit into my usual HL size (XS)..and my friend who is always a XXS fitted into the XS..but it was still really tight on her.  But you have great legs..and it's a fun dress to go out in   I'm the same way as you about flats..i would never wear flats with HL haha...the CLs look great with the dress though


----------



## lovemaui

Melissab,
You look absolutely amazing in this dress. You look like size xxs by the photo.


----------



## lovemaui

Naomi80,
You to awesome in this dress. What is the size of the dress and what is your size if you don't mind posting it? I just purchased different style but wanted to know how your dress fit..... It's a beautiful dress and great choice in shoes also....


----------



## lovemaui

I think HLs look better slightly tight and you look perfect in this dress.


----------



## Lec8504

lovemaui said:


> Naomi80,
> You to awesome in this dress. What is the size of the dress and what is your size if you don't mind posting it? I just purchased different style but wanted to know how your dress fit..... It's a beautiful dress and great choice in shoes also....


 
it depends on the season of the dress.  Naomi80's dress was from the fall 08 collection, the dresses in that collection are always more slightly fitted and tight than the newer collections.  Her dress in particular runs extremely small..i would say it's a full size smaller imo.   This dress is a lot smaller than the ash ombre off shoulder dress...which imo fits TTS but really tight.


----------



## CLGuy

Naomi80 said:


> Hello,
> I'm a newbie hereI just received my first HL & CL
> I don't think I've seen this dress here before. I totally love these
> Though I think I would have felt more comfortable in a size bigger. Or is this how they're suppose to fit?



Wow that dress looks great on you. Perfect size.


----------



## jsc6

Naomi that dress looks amazing on you!! it fits your perfectly!


----------



## Naomi80

Thank you all for the lovely comments

*Lec8504* - Ok..that would explain a lot. No wonder they were so tight:shame:
I went through this thread before I got them but no one actually had the same size as me. I am 31(32a-b) - 23.5 - 34 and when I looked up at the HL measurement guide I was pretty close to XXS, so I just figured they'd fit. Well..they _are_ tight but I can wear them by myself without help, so I guess they're not too bad. ITA, CL is a great match with HL dress. I love both of them 

*lovemaui *- I don't mind at allThe dress is XXS and I am 5'4", 102~104lb and my measurements are 31(32a-b) - 23.5 - 34.


----------



## ahleah712

Wow..you girls look amazing in those dresses...

Havn't been coming here as often as before...there's alot of new HL lovers...welcome to the addiction ladies...


----------



## lilmissb

*Naomi* you look fantastic in that dress! The only I might say looks a bit not so good is the ruching on the zipper on the back. I personally can't stand that in my dresses but the overall fit is great!  Oh and don't wear flats with it! I love pairing my high heeled CL's with HL


----------



## evanescent

hi ladies! im at las vegas at the moment and popped by the HL boutique - they have quite a number of previous seasons' stock reduced by 60%-70%, as has been reported by some tfp'ers.

everyone has been so kind as to help me with my dresses, so im glad i have the chance to reciprocate now  here are some of the styles that i remember that were on sale.

*spring 09*:

http://www.style.com/slideshows/fashionshows/S2009RTW/HLEGER/RUNWAY/00250m.jpg

http://www.style.com/slideshows/fashionshows/S2009RTW/HLEGER/RUNWAY/00290m.jpg
*
fall 08*:

http://www.style.com/slideshows/fashionshows/F2008RTW/HLEGER/RUNWAY/00010m.jpg

http://www.style.com/slideshows/fashionshows/F2008RTW/HLEGER/RUNWAY/00110m.jpg (and yup they still have this in XS!)

http://www.style.com/slideshows/fashionshows/F2008RTW/HLEGER/RUNWAY/00130m.jpg

http://www.style.com/slideshows/fashionshows/F2008RTW/HLEGER/RUNWAY/00190m.jpg

http://www.style.com/slideshows/fashionshows/F2008RTW/HLEGER/RUNWAY/00260m.jpg

http://www.style.com/slideshows/fashionshows/F2008RTW/HLEGER/RUNWAY/00270m.jpg

http://www.style.com/slideshows/fashionshows/F2008RTW/HLEGER/RUNWAY/00320m.jpg

http://www.style.com/slideshows/fashionshows/F2008RTW/HLEGER/RUNWAY/00400m.jpg

http://www.style.com/slideshows/fashionshows/F2008RTW/HLEGER/RUNWAY/00410m.jpg

http://www.style.com/slideshows/fashionshows/F2008RTW/HLEGER/RUNWAY/00440m.jpg (but grey up top with black bottom/skirt)

http://www.style.com/slideshows/fashionshows/F2008RTW/HLEGER/RUNWAY/00460m.jpg (in coral/pink colourway)

http://www.style.com/slideshows/fashionshows/F2008RTW/HLEGER/RUNWAY/00480m.jpg

and thats as much as i remember.


----------



## evanescent

*naomi*, you look AMAZING! the dress is a perfect fit on you. and actually i would also wear flats with it, i think it's quite an easy dress to dress down. 

i got the bow dress that leighton meester wore in the cover of entertainment weekly  no shoes cos my feet were SORE from walking - i only have 1 night in vegas! im really happy to have found this dress cos i was told it was no longer available.












close up of the pretty bow:


----------



## lilflobowl

*evanescent*, you look great in that dress! better than leighton meister!!!


----------



## jsc6

*evanescent:*  love the bow on that dress, it's adorable and it fits you great!!


----------



## Lec8504

evanescent: the dress looks great on you 
naomi:  wow you are tiny then!  I thought the dress that you got was a XS..but if you can into that XXS and zip yourself up..wow (in a good way hehe)!  Cuz my friend is like 4'11 and 90lbs..and she could barely get into the XS..I had to help her lol.  And yes always do a HL + CL combo


----------



## lilmissb

*eva* you look great in that dress! Love it. Wish I was in Vegas too!!!


----------



## galwaygirl007

lilflobowl said:


> *evanescent*, you look great in that dress! better than leighton meister!!!



I agree with lilfobowl. Evanescent, its a really eyecatching HL dress - stunning! And it fits you perfectly!


----------



## dreamdoll

*evanescent*, you look amazing!

*naomi*, wow the piece looks stunning on you!


----------



## Naomi80

*evanescent* - Wow those are eyecatching dress and you look amazing in those!

*Lec8504* - Living in Japan doesn't make me feel tiny at all(Japanese are ever so tiny) but thank you!
Does that mean I can wear XXS in other HL dresses too? These were my first one and I have no clue how others fit:shame:I'm interested in ash ombre...like everyone else:greengrin:


----------



## cljwong

*naomi80* wow you look sensational! you've got great legs!

*evanescent* oooh i love that dress, its beautiful! great choice, it looks perfect on u


----------



## gymangel812

naomi, you look fab! i think i've seen you on AF & HF with some fab jeans too


----------



## pro_shopper

Wow evanescent thanks for posting all the sale items! I wish there was a HL boutique here  They have such an amazing selection! I can't believe they still have the ash ombre in stock!

You look amazing in your new HL!


----------



## dreamdoll

Ita!



lilflobowl said:


> *evanescent*, you look great in that dress! Better than leighton meister!!!


----------



## Naomi80

gymangel812 said:


> naomi, you look fab! i think i've seen you on AF & HF with some fab jeans too


 
Thank you!!Yes, I'm a member of both forums. It so nice to see someone from AF or HFIf I remember correctly, you also wear Diesels don't you?


----------



## gymangel812

Naomi80 said:


> Thank you!!Yes, I'm a member of both forums. It so nice to see someone from AF or HFIf I remember correctly, you also wear Diesels don't you?


yep  i think i've actually bought 2 pairs from you, lowky 71J and something else.... maybe matic 89s? can't remember.


----------



## evanescent

thank you so much ladies! it was great being able to try the dresses on. i realised that the recent collection dresses are bigger cut than the fall 08 dresses which fit really tight on. in fall 08 dresses, i could do with XXS or XS, but for the spring 08 dresses, the XS are really big on me.


----------



## Naomi80

gymangel812 said:


> yep  i think i've actually bought 2 pairs from you, lowky 71J and something else.... maybe matic 89s? can't remember.


 
Thought soI remembered the matic 89S but totally forgot about the lowky 71J


----------



## lilmissb

^^Really? Wow, there are going to be a lot of tears for piggy and other girls her size then.


----------



## Kelly H

Hi all! I've been stalking this thread for a while now and inspired by all of your stunning photos decided to get a HL dress as well. Since there are no Herve Leger store/ reseller anywhere near I live I decided to look for one i eBay. So found this powerseller with lots of HL, BCBG and 99% positive feedback...and naturally assumed it has to be the real thing. The long awaited dress finally arrived today and I'm just looking at the dress - speechless. It's nothing what I expected it to be. Something seems "off", the quality looks poor and it's sooo tiny that there is no way I could ever be able to wear it. Can you please help me to tell if it's fake? Like, what should I look for? I just can't imagine a dress from a brand this expensive could look like the one I'm holding in my hands.


----------



## Lec8504

^ can you post pics of the dress?  From what I know...there are very FEW fake HL dress :/...only the imitation..like the ones from Bebe..


----------



## Kelly H

Lec, I only have the camera on my phone now so the quality will be bad..But what kind of pics do you need?


----------



## Kelly H

Found camera! So, here are some pics:


----------



## Kelly H

And a few more details to show the "quality"


----------



## missmollypolly

That dress definitely looks like its been worn already or something...get in touch with the seller.  What did it look like in the ad??


----------



## glitterglo

If I'm not mistaken, I think I've seen that dress on Ebay before, it was being sold as an "unfinished" dress (meaning the seams on the inside weren't touched up).  Do you recall this information being in the listing?


----------



## Lec8504

^ def looked like it was unfinished....it's the 1st time i've seen an HL dress like that...


----------



## Lec8504

evanescent said:


> thank you so much ladies! it was great being able to try the dresses on. i realised that the recent collection dresses are bigger cut than the fall 08 dresses which fit really tight on. in fall 08 dresses, i could do with XXS or XS, but for the spring 08 dresses, the XS are really big on me.


 
yup fall 08 dresses are always tighter than the new dresses and dresses older than the fall 08 collection.


----------



## Lec8504

Naomi80 said:


> *evanescent* - Wow those are eyecatching dress and you look amazing in those!
> 
> *Lec8504* - Living in Japan doesn't make me feel tiny at all(Japanese are ever so tiny) but thank you!
> Does that mean I can wear XXS in other HL dresses too? These were my first one and I have no clue how others fit:shame:I'm interested in ash ombre...like everyone else:greengrin:


 
if you're a XXS in that dress then you are def a XXS in all of the other dresses...the newer collection dresses (like resort and spring 09) might even be a little loose on you.


----------



## Kelly H

glitterglo said:


> If I'm not mistaken, I think I've seen that dress on Ebay before, it was being sold as an "unfinished" dress (meaning the seams on the inside weren't touched up).  Do you recall this information being in the listing?



No, it was just described as "brand new with tags" with the following information:   $650 new Herve Leger black fitted rayon jersey sleeveless above knee, mini cocktail dress xs. The pictures in listing did not show the inside of the dress and there also no HL tags (just the eBay sellers own tag) nor a care tag or a size tag. Here's the listing: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...19666&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1
(yes - I actually did think a price this low is possible since the retail value is only $650 and he's a titanium power seller)

*
**
*


----------



## Lec8504

hm..i didn't think a fake HL is possible...and i'm not sure if this is one of the super older season dresses  (before 2008)...but the cut and sewing of the dress looks extremely sloppy.  

None of my HLs look like that..even in the sellers pic you can tell that the dress on the outside looks really poorly made and rough (best word I can think of right now).  

And from my own knowledge there wasn't any HL that was retailed under $700....i'm not sure..maybe you can pm LVpiggy and see if she has any other insight...since she's the only one that I can think of that has a longer/more-extensive knowledge of HL.


----------



## Naomi80

Lec8504 said:


> if you're a XXS in that dress then you are def a XXS in all of the other dresses...the newer collection dresses (like resort and spring 09) might even be a little loose on you.


 
Thank you!!


----------



## Naomi80

Kelly H said:


> No, it was just described as "brand new with tags" with the following information: $650 new Herve Leger black fitted rayon jersey sleeveless above knee, mini cocktail dress xs. The pictures in listing did not show the inside of the dress and there also no HL tags (just the eBay sellers own tag) nor a care tag or a size tag. Here's the listing: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...19666&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1
> (yes - I actually did think a price this low is possible since the retail value is only $650 and he's a titanium power seller)


 
I actually saw a very similar one on ebay but the seller was different. I'm not sure if it's the same one but the one I saw was described as HL sample dress and they looked pretty similar to the dress you got.


----------



## bobolo

Kelly H said:


> No, it was just described as "brand new with tags" with the following information: $650 new Herve Leger black fitted rayon jersey sleeveless above knee, mini cocktail dress xs. The pictures in listing did not show the inside of the dress and there also no HL tags (just the eBay sellers own tag) nor a care tag or a size tag. Here's the listing: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...19666&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1
> (yes - I actually did think a price this low is possible since the retail value is only $650 and he's a titanium power seller)
> Hi
> 
> Funny I bought a HL dress from the same seller item #
> 300311611514 *** Sophie Star **
> I could not find this dress anywhere else . But I did find a HL top which was similar from another seller .
> The finishing was good, but the tag was sewn in.
> The dress I bought was a size small and it fits larger than one of my Falll 08 HL dresses( I have the Ntasha Flame )
> Anyways sorry about my rambling
> I was wondering the same thing .
> Is it fake ??
> 
> re the finishing It may be a sample!! Samples are usually not finished
> as well as retail pieces
> I have seen that style before.
> Sorry I could not be any help


----------



## Lec8504

i haven't bought anything new...but i'm starting to get the HL itch again...maybe I can a "scratch" it soon....

anyways..since there haven't been much activities in this thread..i thought I would post some "action" pics.  I wore my ash ombre to a gala that I went to with the bf in the Philippines, and I wore my pink tank dress this weekend for my gfs bday celebration  












I need opinion on this though..which one do you guys think is better?  The strawberry ombre off-shoulder (which I don't even know when it'll be available) or the coral dress from Ressort 09?


----------



## olialm1

lec, which Coral dress?


----------



## Lec8504

^ this one..it has yellow straps (which doesn't show in these pics...)







this dress and the strawberry off-should ombre that i posted a while back..kind of are the same color..so iono if i can justify buying both :x


----------



## glitterglo

Lec, I'm glad to see you're getting so much use out of your HLs. I have yet to wear mine out!! 

Also, I'd go for the coral one since you already have the ombre dress (I know, it's another color but still).  BTW, I finally got my ash ombre off Ebay.  Still waiting for it to get here but I'll post pics when it does.


----------



## Lec8504

^ u should wear them out!  I love to wear mine when I go to parties/club/fancy dinner dates with the bf/etc...lol.  My ash ombre i've only gotten a chance to wear it twice though...since it looks a bit dressy to me...so I don't really wanna wear it going to a club or something like that.  

I still haven't had the chance to wear my gossip girl blue tube dress...hopefully my gfs will want to go to a lounge next time..since I wanna wear it with my aqua watersnake VPs.  And there's no way in heck i'm wearing the VPs to a club.  I already messed up my patent decolettes wearing them clubbing...  

hm...and yeh..thanks for your vote   Just hopefully there is still that coral dress in my size..last time I heard it was sold out..but i learned not to take what the SAs say too seriously.


----------



## glitterglo

I know, I think the problem is that the hubby and I currently live in a small-ish town so we never go out clubbing, etc.  I'd feel seriously out of place wearing one here...but I should wear them more when I visit my hometown (Miami).  It's just most of my social activities with friends involve a restaurant, and I feel self-conscious about wearing an HL to dinner.  I feel like my stomach will stick out after I eat lol.

Let me know what you decide about the dresses


----------



## olialm1

I like the coral one! The strawberry ombre is cute though. I too have yet to wear my HL out other than to a wedding.  It forced me to get rid of my purple ombre, black tank-ish dress, and black tube dress and only kept the my black/cream/gill one!


----------



## lilflobowl

Lec, go for coral! I honestly like the ombre dress in ash much more than strawberry. Good to see you rocking the HLs on nights out; mine have been sitting in storage waiting for the occasion to make an appearance!


----------



## ahleah712

ITA with lilflobowl and olialm...I say the coral one also because you already have the ash ombre.

I'm actually happy that I was able to wear two of my dresses this past month...took two of them to my Vegas trip and wore them to the club...both were pretty club appropriate...the black tank dress and the purple off shoulder...going to be wearing the lilac one to my friend's wedding end of August.  Looking for some nice light colored CLs to wear with the dress...let me know if you have any ideas or see any deals on some...I'm a size 38.5 to 39.


----------



## dreamdoll

*Lec*, my vote goes to coral too! You look amazing in the ash ombre + pink tank!


----------



## lilflobowl

*ahleah*, with the lilac dress you might want to consider maybe a nude or a silver pair of heels, not necessarily CLs... But if they have to be CLs for nude you could consider the Nude VPs; it might be a bit hard to get hold of some lighter coloured CLs this season...


----------



## lilflobowl

..


----------



## Lec8504

*glitterglo*- HL would be absolutely perfect in Miami    And yeh i hate eating and wearing HL too....I find that sushi works best for HL since it's pretty light...but one time my bf took me to this amazing steak house for my birthday or something and I was wearing my ash ombre..omg when i got up..i kept on putting my hands over my belly...bf was like "stop, people are going to think you're pregnant" .   I'll post pics of which dress (or both) when I get them hehe.

*olialm1*- the purple ombre..that's the one with the high cut front right?  And yeh I notice a lot of our old regular girls here selling their dresses on ebay....I still can't bring myself to sell any of my dresses yet (except for 1)....even though most of them i've worn at most twice..but...when I open my HL drawer..it just makes me happy seeing all of the colors hehe.  

*lilflobowl*- the Singapore girls need to have another night out!  I love looking at pics of the HL + CL + Bal/Chanel/Hermes combo hehe.   And yes, the ash ombre is still my most favorite dress, but my favorite color is pink...so the strawberry ombre...sigh.   LOL every1 is voting for the coral dress but somehow I keep on making excuses for the strawberry ombre...maybe I just need to see the colors in person.

*ahleah712 - *i think most HLs are perfect for clubs...even more perfect for weddings but I hardly go to weddings..none of my friends are getting married anytime soon hehe.  I agree with lilflobowl regarding the nude VPs..i'm looking for one too   But for the lilac dress...I'm also trying to get the purple VPs...it's a darker purple..but it's in the same color family..so i think it'll match well with the lilac dress.   Have u worn the lilac dress recently?  I've only worn mine once...I need to loose my bottom belly pooch before I feel comfortable wearing that dress :x

*dreamdoll*- thanks!  lol i guess it's all for the coral dress then....and even though I haven't gotten it yet but I"m trying to see which shoes would go well with it...I can only think of the nude VPs :/


----------



## ahleah712

Thanks *lilflo* and *Lec* for all the recomendations.  Yes, I have consider the Nude VPs but HTF at a affordable price for me. lol  So I'm thinking something in bone, silver or purple any shade...Kinda regretting I didn't buy the magenta Pigalles someone offered me..lol, they weren't my size though.


----------



## ahleah712

*lilflo*- I'm not trying to sound materialistic, immature or anything, but this wedding I'm going to...my ex of 5 years will be going with his newlywed wife also....so I got to look my best!  So, I'm thinking...gotta be HL+CL combo!!!!


----------



## galwaygirl007

glitterglo said:


> I know, I think the problem is that the hubby and I currently live in a small-ish town so we never go out clubbing, etc.  I'd feel seriously out of place wearing one here...but I should wear them more when I visit my hometown (Miami).  It's just most of my social activities with friends involve a restaurant, and I feel self-conscious about wearing an HL to dinner.  I feel like my stomach will stick out after I eat lol.
> 
> Let me know what you decide about the dresses



Glitterglo - glad I'm not the only one with small town / resturant HL issues lol! I bought one HL this summer with the excuse that one of my friends is bound to get married and ....no wedding! Just hoping I will still fit in the dress next summer!


----------



## galwaygirl007

ahleah712 said:


> *lilflo*- I'm not trying to sound materialistic, immature or anything, but this wedding I'm going to...my ex of 5 years will be going with his newlywed wife also....so I got to look my best!  So, I'm thinking...gotta be HL+CL combo!!!!



Thats not materialistic or immature - that is just one of those occassions in life that calls for looking fantastic, and the HL+CL combo has the wow factor that is called for! 'What? this old thing? I just threw it on!'


----------



## olialm1

Lec- I think so? It looks like the ash ombre kinda, just purple and the bandages criss cross over each other and there is a pink stripe down the back.


----------



## Lec8504

L - what you're doing is completely normal...lol..whenever I think I would see any guys (exes or guys who i used to like/use to like me) then I always wanna look my best....just something girls do i guess hehe.   

Oliaml1- yeh I think I know which one you are talking about.  That dress would be a nice dress to wear to a wedding...


----------



## kmarney

I adore the Leger dresses, but just haven't bought one yet.  Waiting for the perfect "first" one!


----------



## Kelly H

Thank you so so much for your advice and insights!  I just contacted the seller, so fingers crossed that things will work out...I truly hope that some day (when I have the chance to visit a HL store - no more online shopping for me!) I can post my own HL modeling pics here!


----------



## olialm1

Lec it was WAY too short on me, like right below my ass short.  I was going to wear it to a wedding though but my other dress was more appropriate but the purple one looked fine with tights.    When are you going to get the coral/or strawberry ombre?


----------



## lilflobowl

*ahleah*, NOW YOU TELL US!! Of course you have to go there & knock his blardee socks off at how gorgeous you are post-him era!! Nothing about that is being materialistic at all; I'm sure most of us would do the same. I know I would 

Have you considered calling Paris about the Nude VPs? They're cheaper than the US; I know FootCandyShoes has Nude VPs on their webpage as well so you might want to check them out?

*kmarney*, welcome to the thread! Take your time looking for your first HL dress; they aren't cheap so you should definitely buy one that you love & flatters your figure!

*Lec*, I still think the coral rocks; I know you like the strawberry ombre but if you think about it that would virtually be a combo of your pink signature tank & your ash ombre... may as well channel the funds towards buying something totally unlike what you currently have! BTW, the purple dress olialm's referring too should be the purple one that Lindsay Lohan wore in Ugly Betty.


----------



## caterpillar

C - the coral dress! Is it 70% off yet? LOL I still want it but 70% off is the only way I'll do it.

And I totally know what you mean about CLs getting ruined in clubs... I think I'll continue to wear mine at clubs since I hardly go clubbing anyway.


----------



## dreamdoll

Ooh the nude VPs would go perfect! 



Lec8504 said:


> *glitterglo*- HL would be absolutely perfect in Miami  And yeh i hate eating and wearing HL too....I find that sushi works best for HL since it's pretty light...but one time my bf took me to this amazing steak house for my birthday or something and I was wearing my ash ombre..omg when i got up..i kept on putting my hands over my belly...bf was like "stop, people are going to think you're pregnant" . I'll post pics of which dress (or both) when I get them hehe.
> 
> *olialm1*- the purple ombre..that's the one with the high cut front right? And yeh I notice a lot of our old regular girls here selling their dresses on ebay....I still can't bring myself to sell any of my dresses yet (except for 1)....even though most of them i've worn at most twice..but...when I open my HL drawer..it just makes me happy seeing all of the colors hehe.
> 
> *lilflobowl*- the Singapore girls need to have another night out! I love looking at pics of the HL + CL + Bal/Chanel/Hermes combo hehe. And yes, the ash ombre is still my most favorite dress, but my favorite color is pink...so the strawberry ombre...sigh. LOL every1 is voting for the coral dress but somehow I keep on making excuses for the strawberry ombre...maybe I just need to see the colors in person.
> 
> *ahleah712 - *i think most HLs are perfect for clubs...even more perfect for weddings but I hardly go to weddings..none of my friends are getting married anytime soon hehe. I agree with lilflobowl regarding the nude VPs..i'm looking for one too  But for the lilac dress...I'm also trying to get the purple VPs...it's a darker purple..but it's in the same color family..so i think it'll match well with the lilac dress. Have u worn the lilac dress recently? I've only worn mine once...I need to loose my bottom belly pooch before I feel comfortable wearing that dress :x
> 
> *dreamdoll*- thanks! lol i guess it's all for the coral dress then....and even though I haven't gotten it yet but I"m trying to see which shoes would go well with it...I can only think of the nude VPs :/


----------



## lilflobowl

oh & *Lec*, I think we have some undercurrents stirring for a Singapore HL night... the only problem is that it's so frigging hot & humid these past few months it's unbearable!! The thought of the heavy bandage clinging onto the skin & teetering in high heels.. I'm shuddering a bit at the thought (purely because of the weather though)!


----------



## Lec8504

Lilflo-  What's the temperature there?  When I went to the Philippines, even though it was rainy season but certain days the humidity just totally kicks my butt lol

Dream-  yup!  I just need to locate one after I satisfy my craving for the acid washed python VPs hehe.  How have u been?  I miss the thread originals....

S- last time I heard it was still around 60%...but I'm sure if you are interested enough..certain SAs can you give u the additional 10% on top.  I was approached with almost 70% off..but i held back....since I don't need the dress at this moment...I can use the $$ for something else.   And yup my decolette need a trip to the cobler..it has a couple of nicks in it :x   I think I'll wear my regular CLs (leather & suede) to the club..but my exotics..i don't think I can.  I'll wear it to lounges and dinner though hehe.  Are you coming next Sat?


----------



## caterpillar

C - I can't! I'm still in Korea.. will be back late september. When I get back I def want to go to another meet up! 

My decolletes got a huge gash in it.. but the cobbler fixed it. I can still tell but it's not very noticeable. At first I thought I was going to cry but I got over it, haha.

How did you get offered 70%? I've asked a couple SAs but they've all pretty much said no. 

Did you get your chanel yet? I decided I'm going to hold off on Louboutins for a while and save up for a chanel white flap (small one). But I guess that means no Louboutins for a long time. 

What's the CL lady lynch look like? I love the lady page...


----------



## Lec8504

^ lol i totally forgot again...my memory is really bad these days haha.  How's Korea?  Food there must be super yummy!  I want to go to Korea!  Stalk 2pm for me (if you don't know..they're a popular boy band there hehe)...they shoudldhave a free fan meeting coming up i think 

P a while ago told me he can get the coral dress for me for 66-67% off...it was the 60% and he said he'll take of an additonal 6-7%..forgot what.  But that was a while ago so iono if he'll do it anymore..i might just wait to see if it'll pop up on one of the upcoming gilt/hautelook sale.  I feel no need to buy a new HL just yet..need to get my Chanel + CL fix before i focus on HL again.

it's almost fall..so i might hold off on the while flap n get a black jumbo caviar flap..im not sure yet...im trying to decide.  Since the SA said the white flap for the resort collection is like pure white..n in the future they might do a creamier white (which i don't want).  But if i get the white now..i wont be able to really use it until a while later...and i don't have a black bag yet...and i think the black caviar would look really cute with the grey and black skinnies ive been buying lately (paired with a dark colored top and bright CLs (like my hot pink ron rons) hehe.  

Lady Lynch peole say look like a clichy..but im not sure...it comes in black glitter..which i really adore.  You can see it on the Christian Louboutin website.


----------



## caterpillar

^ tell me what you end up deciding on for the chanel! did your SA say last resort was the pure white? i really want a pure white with gold hw... but I don't think they make any like that. I'm not sure.. not really an expert on chanel.

i like black too though. it's classic!


----------



## Lec8504

I will S   The white that I like is the Resort 09 white..but I only saw that with silver..not sure if they did it with gold hw.  The SA said the other whites that Chanel has done is more ivory..not pure white like this one...

cant wait till u get back!  We'll def get together..have u been to bambuddha lounge?  My gfs and I might go there..


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks Lec, I'm well, been stuck mostly at the H threads 

I love the white flaps, they are gorgeous in person! But practicality-wise, white tends to get colour transfers so easily..I'm thinking too..Let me know what you go for 



Lec8504 said:


> ^ lol i totally forgot again...my memory is really bad these days haha. How's Korea? Food there must be super yummy! I want to go to Korea! Stalk 2pm for me (if you don't know..they're a popular boy band there hehe)...they shoudldhave a free fan meeting coming up i think
> 
> P a while ago told me he can get the coral dress for me for 66-67% off...it was the 60% and he said he'll take of an additonal 6-7%..forgot what. But that was a while ago so iono if he'll do it anymore..i might just wait to see if it'll pop up on one of the upcoming gilt/hautelook sale. I feel no need to buy a new HL just yet..need to get my Chanel + CL fix before i focus on HL again.
> 
> it's almost fall..so i might hold off on the while flap n get a black jumbo caviar flap..im not sure yet...im trying to decide. Since the SA said the white flap for the resort collection is like pure white..n in the future they might do a creamier white (which i don't want). But if i get the white now..i wont be able to really use it until a while later...and i don't have a black bag yet...and i think the black caviar would look really cute with the grey and black skinnies ive been buying lately (paired with a dark colored top and bright CLs (like my hot pink ron rons) hehe.
> 
> Lady Lynch peole say look like a clichy..but im not sure...it comes in black glitter..which i really adore. You can see it on the Christian Louboutin website.


----------



## ahleah712

What do you girls think?  Should I do these with the Lilac dress to the wedding?  Or you think it's too much?

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...sp?a=29&dept=F&manufacturer=LOU&category=SAL&


----------



## Accessorize*me

*Lec8504*, another vote for the Coral Resort 09 Dress. I have this dress and the Ash Ombre off-Shoulder one as well, and must say the Coral Dress is alot more flattering.

It is cut a lot larger too so size down if you like the dress more fitting, you will rock it!


----------



## lilflobowl

too much I feel *ahleah*; the attention should mainly be on the dress? The print of the minibouts would be competing with the allure of the figure-hugging dress.

dammit. all this talk about HLs is making me want to look at them again!


----------



## cindy05

Thought you ladies would enjoy reading this article: Testing Herve Leger to its Limits.

There is only so much the bandages can do.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-1160692/Beth-Ditto-tests-Herve-Leger-bandage-dress--limits.html?ITO=1490


----------



## lilflobowl

Hmmm, I've seen her picture before but never commented; I think the article's title is a bit mean though? It's refreshing to see someone go out & dare to challenge the stereotype of who can wear what.


----------



## roussel

Lec, another vote for the coral dress.  Yes, get the black caviar flap, I love mine to death!  It is my only Chanel and it is classic!  Hello to everyone!


----------



## glitterglo

Ahleah, those shoes are nice, but I think I'd prefer a nude shoe for a wedding.  The leopard print ones would be great for a night out, though!  I just think it may be a bit too flashy for a wedding.


----------



## Megadane

*Lec*  Both the coral dress and the black caviar flap are heavenly...I say go for it!!


----------



## lilflobowl

big hellos to *roussel & Meg*!! how've you girls been?!


----------



## glitterglo

I finally received my ash ombre!!  

I'm so happy...this was my ultimate HL HG.  I think I'm done for a while now (at least that's what I say now lol)


----------



## Megadane

Hey Lil!!!  Things are great-really busy with work and horse shows. I have been getting my HL's out and about though
How are you?
Rousel I LOVE your ring!
Glitterglo your ash ombré is fabulous on you-congrats!


----------



## ahleah712

Yea, I had a feeling the leopard ones were too much...thanks for the response *lilflo* and *glitterglo*.

*Glitterglo*- you look awesome in the ash ombre

*Megadane*-good to see you back and glad you're able to get your HLs out and about.


----------



## roussel

Thanks Meg! Glad you get to wear your HLs.  Mine have been hiding in the closet, no place to wear them yet.
Glitterglo love the ash ombre on you!  
Hi ahleah and lilflo!


----------



## lilflobowl

*glitterglo*, congrats on finally getting your UHG & you look good in it!!

*Meg*, wahoo!!! post pics! Guess what? For work I actually handle the racehorse air transportation (but not to Canada though cos we don't fly there) for races (duh) & breeding purposes! 

*ahleah*, no worries; where we can help/give advice we will definitely try to help!

*roussel*, have you been shopping up a storm!!?


----------



## linda83

*Lec8504*, lovely photos of you in your HL! We should all wear our dresses more, and snap photos when we do!

*glitterglo*, you look fab in the ash ombre and Scissor Girls! I kind of want that dress too, but not sure about the off-shoulder look on me...

*Megadane*, what kind of riding do you do? You're look so tall and thin, I'm gonna guess dressage! Or equitation?  I rode some in college, and miss it...


----------



## Lec8504

*ahleah712-* nah to the shoes for me too..i say try to find the purple VPs on sale if you can..but the nude VPs would be perfect for it.  Nude VPs are slightly cheaper in the UK though right?

*Accessorize*me*-  omg you have the coral dress?!  Modeling pics please!  I haven't seen this dress on any1 else by myself hehe.  I tried on the XS (my true HL size) but I think I could've gone with the XXS...we'll see..i need to try it again..my weight fluctuates a lot hehe.

*lilflobowl *- your body is made for HL..u need to look into getting more 

*cindy05*- and i agree with lilflo..the article is a little mean...somethings just shouldn't be said.

*roussel* - yes....I'm leaning more towards the black one right now..i think I can get the white one later on...hopefully.  But the black caviar would look awesome with a nice SWORD leather jacket hehe.

*Megadane* - how have u been?!

*glitterglo*- you look amazing in the ash ombre!  I love this dress 

*linda83*-  when r we gonna party it up?! lol...and my bf wanna come to the next meet...are you free this weekend?  We might go out on sat


----------



## glitterglo

Thank you for the compliments Megadane, Ahleah, Roussel, Lilflowbowl, Linda83 and Lec  

Lec, I tried on the coral dress and posted pics a while back (I think around April or May).  Lemme try to dig it up again.  The one I tried on was an XS, so I think you could definitely go with XXS (I think I could have sized down on that dress as well), and my ash ombre is a S so I know you're smaller than me.


----------



## glitterglo

Lec, here's the photo I took of the coral dress.


----------



## roussel

^ love that one glitterglo!


----------



## Lec8504

oh I remember seeing this pics..but I love that dress on you glitterglo!  You should've gotten it


----------



## lilmissb

Hey girls! Sorry I haven't been around lately, I'm trying to avoid temptation. I would usually read back what I've missed but I'm just going to look at this page as I don't want to want any more right now...

*glitter* both dresses are super hot on you! Love the coral though, just that bit brighter.

Ok, backing out now so I don't want anything else....  Have fun girls!


----------



## dreamdoll

*glitter*, you look great in both dresses!

*meg*, how have you been?

*lec*, a black flap is classic I agree with roussel..


----------



## lilflobowl

*Lec*, thanks babe! I would wear them more often but just need to find the occasions! Clubbing in Singapore is usually in jeans & a tank top so can't pull out all the stops for that (not to mention I haven't gone clubbing in ages.. think it's part of getting old)... soooooooo are you going to get the coral dress??

oh no! *lilmissb* has come & gone again, just like the wind!


----------



## plain.jane

i wish to own one dress .. pink/salmon color


----------



## lilflobowl

man! tell me I'm crazy!

I keep thinking about the bright pink resort dress that JLo has & how awesome it'd be if it was on less 70%! Anyone think I'm crazy for thinking about that dress especially since I already have the honeysuckle? Somehow I keep thinking that they're two completely different dresses even though the primary colour is obviously almost the exact same shade...


----------



## lilflobowl

this is the dress I'm referring to:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Herve-Leger-Colorblock-Mini-Dress-XXS_W0QQitemZ200373687898QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Dresses?hash=item2ea733d65a&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

There's no way I'm paying so much for it though!


----------



## dreamdoll

It's a beautiful piece! 



lilflobowl said:


> man! tell me I'm crazy!
> 
> I keep thinking about the bright pink resort dress that JLo has & how awesome it'd be if it was on less 70%! Anyone think I'm crazy for thinking about that dress especially since I already have the honeysuckle? Somehow I keep thinking that they're two completely different dresses even though the primary colour is obviously almost the exact same shade...


----------



## lilflobowl

I know! But thanks to this year's HL+CL+2 Tokyo/1 HKG trip I can't say the same about my bank account being pretty! Why oh why oh why oh why oh why!


----------



## dreamdoll

The colours will look amazing on you


----------



## lilflobowl

you're such an enabler!!!!!!!


----------



## dreamdoll




----------



## glitterglo

Lilflo, you can always try that one on and then decide which of the dresses you like better.  If it turns out you like that one better than the honeysuckle, you can sell your honeysuckle.


----------



## lilflobowl

*glitterglo*, practical advice but now I have sentimental reasons tagged to my honeysuckle dress - I wore that to my friend's hen's night plus it earned me a cheek kiss by a Thunder from Down Under hottie!


----------



## Lec8504

I love your rasberry dress lilflo..so do not even CONSIDER selling it!  But honestly..even though both are technically "pink" dresses but the colors and the design and styles are so different..i could/would justify having both.  Especially if you love the color pink


----------



## Accessorize*me

Lec8504 said:


> *ahleah712-* nah to the shoes for me too..i say try to find the purple VPs on sale if you can..but the nude VPs would be perfect for it. Nude VPs are slightly cheaper in the UK though right?
> 
> *Accessorize*me*- omg you have the coral dress?! Modeling pics please! I haven't seen this dress on any1 else by myself hehe. I tried on the XS (my true HL size) but I think I could've gone with the XXS...we'll see..i need to try it again..my weight fluctuates a lot hehe.
> 
> *lilflobowl *- your body is made for HL..u need to look into getting more
> 
> *cindy05*- and i agree with lilflo..the article is a little mean...somethings just shouldn't be said.
> 
> *roussel* - yes....I'm leaning more towards the black one right now..i think I can get the white one later on...hopefully. But the black caviar would look awesome with a nice SWORD leather jacket hehe.
> 
> *Megadane* - how have u been?!
> 
> *glitterglo*- you look amazing in the ash ombre! I love this dress
> 
> *linda83*- when r we gonna party it up?! lol...and my bf wanna come to the next meet...are you free this weekend? We might go out on sat


 

*Lec*, sorry for the delay...The DH (aka designated Camera-man) has been home late these few days and I stink at taking pics from the mirror....Will try to get him to grab some befor he heads off to work tmw!


----------



## evanescent

sorry i havent been on here for ages - *lec*, you look amazing in your HL!! both the ash ombre and pink dress look fabulous on you. in the phillippines pic, is that your boyfriend beside you wearing the barong?? 

*glitterglo*, love the ash ombre on you too. i really love this dress! everyone just looks so amazing in it.

*lilflo*, i think both the JLo and honeysuckle dresses are so different!! if you can find it for 70% off, you should definitely get it!


----------



## lilflobowl

Ok, this is official. All you girls are such enablers!!!!!

Now to start scouting around for the dress.... Have any of you girls seen it still in stores?


----------



## Accessorize*me

As promised, pics of my Resort 09 Coral Dress.







I think it is a tad too big for me, especially at the bottom hem part of the dress, but not sure if I should alter it....Any advice from the experts will be very much appreciated!


----------



## may3545

^Gorgeous!


----------



## Lec8504

what size did you get Accessorize*me ?


----------



## Lec8504

evanescent said:


> sorry i havent been on here for ages - *lec*, you look amazing in your HL!! both the ash ombre and pink dress look fabulous on you. in the phillippines pic, is that your boyfriend beside you wearing the barong??
> 
> *glitterglo*, love the ash ombre on you too. i really love this dress! everyone just looks so amazing in it.
> 
> *lilflo*, i think both the JLo and honeysuckle dresses are so different!! if you can find it for 70% off, you should definitely get it!


 
thanks *evanescent*!  And yes he's wearing the barong, his boss made him wear it lol

*and lilflo*- you need to get that dress!  Sorry I can't be of much help, since I haven't been to the store in ages.  BF hates going into the SF store :/  And im not sure when i'll get the coral dress...after I get everything else i want..it's not really that high on my priority list right now hehe.


----------



## Accessorize*me

Lec8504 said:


> what size did you get Accessorize*me ?


 
I bought the XXS. :weird:

Does it look too big? I don't mind it being slightly more breathable but not loose till I feel silly in it....


----------



## Lec8504

ooo so that dress does run pretty big...cuz I tried on the XS and it wasn't that fitted..I could've gone with a XXS in that dress.  If you really like it then I say take it to a good tailor that you know and have them tighten it from where the ziper is at.  But the length is good on you, it just needs to be tighter from your waist and down imo.


----------



## Accessorize*me

Lec8504 said:


> ooo so that dress does run pretty big...cuz I tried on the XS and it wasn't that fitted..I could've gone with a XXS in that dress. If you really like it then I say take it to a good tailor that you know and have them tighten it from where the ziper is at. But the length is good on you, it just needs to be tighter from your waist and down imo.


 
Thanks for all the advice *Lec*! I'll try to find a good tailor, the one I use currently told me it is very difficult to alter so she only took the straps in.

I frankly love this dress! Am extremely bloated today (even my rings are tighter), and even then I felt quite alrite in this dress....But I only wear my Ash Ombre when I feel slimmer than usual!!


----------



## Lec8504

oh really?  hmmm are you by chance in the Bay Area?  I know of a good tailor that you can use.  But it is really hard because of a lot of these dresses the tailors have to take apart each bandage one by one to tailor it.    

But if it's not super loose on you and you're ok with it then it's fine   Cuz in the other pics it looks fine on you..only the bottom part is loose.

 I love the yellow CLs you paired with it..i was thinking of buying the yellow ron rons just for this dress hehe


----------



## Accessorize*me

Thank you *may3545*!! Still deciding what shoes to wear with it. 

I like how the Neon Yellow shoes bring out the straps, but I have a pair of similar Gold ones that will match my clutch, and not look so bright/80s paired together....Hahahaha! Decisions...


----------



## Accessorize*me

Lec8504 said:


> oh really? hmmm are you by chance in the Bay Area? I know of a good tailor that you can use. But it is really hard because of a lot of these dresses the tailors have to take apart each bandage one by one to tailor it.
> 
> But if it's not super loose on you and you're ok with it then it's fine  Cuz in the other pics it looks fine on you..only the bottom part is loose.
> 
> I love the yellow CLs you paired with it..i was thinking of buying the yellow ron rons just for this dress hehe


 
No, I'm not in the Bay Area, but thanks so much for the generous offer!

Yeah, the bottom part is loose so I keep feeling like I should be standing with my legs apart more ...Is that weird?  Hahahahah!

I'm the other way, I bought the Dress to go with those Loubies....!


----------



## laurayuki

OH you look great Accessorize*me! 
I love your hair!!! i dunno what i will need to do to get me hair look flawless like that!!!


----------



## bobolo

Kelly H said:


> Thank you so so much for your advice and insights!  I just contacted the seller, so fingers crossed that things will work out...I truly hope that some day (when I have the chance to visit a HL store - no more online shopping for me!) I can post my own HL modeling pics here!


 Hi 
What happened when you contacted the seller ?


----------



## glitterglo

evanescent said:


> sorry i havent been on here for ages -
> *glitterglo*, love the ash ombre on you too. i really love this dress! everyone just looks so amazing in it.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks evanescent!  I really love this dress too, it's my favorite.
> 
> Accesorize Me, I think the coral dress looks good on you. You are tiny!  Maybe by shortening the dress the bottom won't look too "wide" KWIM?  Though it might be hard with this dress because the end is "scalloped"....


----------



## dreamdoll

*A*me*, you look amazing!! Hmm perhaps take it in a little? I took mine in at Clancy..


----------



## Accessorize*me

*Larayuki*, you're so sweet! I just happen to have a good hair day! Most days, it's a mess...! Heheheh!

*glitterglo*, thank you! 
I think this Resort Dress is cut bigger for sure. I have a few other HL dresses and none of them fit this way....My Ash Ombre is very tight!
Yes, I thought of that too...Which is why I had initially wanted to just live with the slightly more generous cut. I like the longer length too.....But looking at the pics, makes me think I really should fix the hem part!

*dreamdoll*, thanks girl! Was thinking of heading to them too, but I have a party to attend this weekend so I thought I will just wear it first.....Heheheheh!

If not, I don't have many excuses to wear my HL dresses! LOLs!


----------



## ahleah712

*Accessorize*...you look stunning...and I agree with the girls..should probably hem it so it won't look as loose at the bottom..

BTW, you are tiny!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

That's true too, we're planning on a SG meetup soon (maybe September). You should join us if you can! 




Accessorize*me said:


> *Larayuki*, you're so sweet! I just happen to have a good hair day! Most days, it's a mess...! Heheheh!
> 
> *glitterglo*, thank you!
> I think this Resort Dress is cut bigger for sure. I have a few other HL dresses and none of them fit this way....My Ash Ombre is very tight!
> Yes, I thought of that too...Which is why I had initially wanted to just live with the slightly more generous cut. I like the longer length too.....But looking at the pics, makes me think I really should fix the hem part!
> 
> *dreamdoll*, thanks girl! Was thinking of heading to them too, but I have a party to attend this weekend so I thought I will just wear it first.....Heheheheh!
> 
> If not, I don't have many excuses to wear my HL dresses! LOLs!


----------



## lilflobowl

*Accessorize*me*, you look good in that dress & I like how it matches your CLs but I would get it altered if I were you. Clancy is pretty good - I've gotten one of my dresses altered around the bust there - & the results were good! Best part is that they weren't too ex either.

& I checked with my SA about the dress.... I'm really sad right now! That dress was only retailed by the department stores & not the HL boutiques themselves. However I do have some good news; all the Resort 09 stuff is on less 60% & they even have the Gossip Girl dress on less 60%, available in XS & S in brand new, never put out on the "floor". Go grab them girls! Oh yea, this is the Troy HL boutique - look for Matthew & tell him Vanessa referred you.


----------



## Accessorize*me

*Ahleah712*, thank you! I am small-framed and it sometimes makes finding clothes that fit well difficult....but the good part is that I can still wear the same stuff from years back!

*dreamdoll*, Really appreciate your PM! Looking forward to joining you gals!! YAY!

*lilflobowl*, thank you for all the tips, you're right....I will get it altered right after my party on Friday! Btw, I PMed you!


----------



## Lec8504

lilflo- did your SA mention when they will start with the 70% off?


----------



## roussel

lilflobowl said:


> *Accessorize*me*, you look good in that dress & I like how it matches your CLs but I would get it altered if I were you. Clancy is pretty good - I've gotten one of my dresses altered around the bust there - & the results were good! Best part is that they weren't too ex either.
> 
> & I checked with my SA about the dress.... I'm really sad right now! That dress was only retailed by the department stores & not the HL boutiques themselves. However I do have some good news; all the Resort 09 stuff is on less 60% & they even have the Gossip Girl dress on less 60%, available in XS & S in brand new, never put out on the "floor". Go grab them girls! Oh yea, this is the Troy HL boutique - look for Matthew & tell him Vanessa referred you.




Is the pink or lime tank dress included?  I need a S


----------



## linda83

*Accessorize*me*, love the photo of you in the coral resort dress! And I agree with *laurayuki*, your hair is fab! I've seen your photos in the Hermes forum and your hair is always perfect


----------



## lilflobowl

Lec, unfortunately no mention of 70%...

Roussel, he said that all of resort is on less 60% so I think it should be? I can check it out for you if you'd like

Accessorize*me, got your PM & replied!


----------



## pursefairy

Hi ladies in S'pore:

Where do you send your HL dresses for alterations? Thanks!


----------



## lilflobowl

*pursefairy*, Clancy @ Level 4 in Far East Plaza. They've done good jobs on all my clothes & they alter HLs within a week.


----------



## evanescent

*A*Me* the dress looks amazing on you! i think it is just a touch too big on you.. how does it feel on? i think it would look better if the bottom band is a little tighter. 

oooh if you ladies are having a singapore meet between 6-12 october, i would love to come as i will be there for a friend's wedding!!


----------



## dreamdoll

Am sure we can arrange one in both September and October. 



evanescent said:


> *A*Me* the dress looks amazing on you! i think it is just a touch too big on you.. how does it feel on? i think it would look better if the bottom band is a little tighter.
> 
> oooh if you ladies are having a singapore meet between 6-12 october, i would love to come as i will be there for a friend's wedding!!


----------



## Accessorize*me

Thanks *Linda83, Lilflobowl, evanescent!*

*evanescent*, I must say this dress is my loosest XXS. It's also a touch wide around the back/waist. It doesn't feel ill-fitting on, but as it gets worn during the day and even more stretched out, the dress moves around and wrinkles at all the wrong places...That doesn't bother me as much as the bottom hem though....Because it tends to flick out all over!

I must try to get the dress to a tailor when I return from Shanghai......


----------



## gemibebe

*Accessorize*me*, the dress looks fab on you!  I esp. like how it matches with your CL!  Agree with the other girls that maybe you just need to alter it a bit smaller and a good tailor should be able to do the job.

*lilflobowl*, thanks for the info! Is it just the cruise or also include SS09?  

BTW, I just saw online this red dress.  Anyone knows if this is HL?  If so, which season does it come from?  TIA!


----------



## lilflobowl

*gemibebe*, I'm not sure about SS09 'cos I hadn't asked about it but I'm guessing that some of the pieces should be on less 60%? Also about the dress, it doesn't seem like a HL to me...

*evanescent*, YES! We should meet when you're in SG!


----------



## 4pursesake

Does anybody know when gilt or hautelook will have their next HL sales ?


----------



## olialm1

lec - i watched part of the comedy central roast of joan rivers and her daughter was wearing the dress you want! made me think of you


----------



## pursefairy

lilflobowl said:


> *pursefairy*, Clancy @ Level 4 in Far East Plaza. They've done good jobs on all my clothes & they alter HLs within a week.


 

thanks lilflobowl


----------



## evanescent

*dreamdoll*, thanks! i would love to come if there's a meet in october! 

*A*Me*, it sounds like you definitely need to get it altered! i think it will be worth it


----------



## Lec8504

olialm1 said:


> lec - i watched part of the comedy central roast of joan rivers and her daughter was wearing the dress you want! made me think of you


 
haha olialm...you made me LOL (my co-worker thinks I'm nuts) 
But yeh I saw pics of her wearing it..usually i hate everything that's on her, but that dress made even her looked nice hehe

any of the SF girl going to the fall 09 preview invite thing?  I don't see anything I like from Fall 09 though


----------



## basicandorganic

Hello everyone. I'm from Toronto and I'm trying to find an HL dress that I can wear to my cousin's wedding, a Christmas party, and two other events.
And this is all in the next 5 months. 
The things, I've been looking around and I haven't found any HL dresses I liked in Holt Renfrew.
I saw a few in the BCBG store on Bloor but these dresses:
1. http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...756&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family
2. http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...756&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family
3. http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...756&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family

Weren't on sale.
I'm kind of confused as to how I should go about this.
Should I try buying one next time I go to NY or something?
The first dress that I linked to was 2,500$ CAD in the boutique.. which I thought was ridiculous because I could probably get one on sale in the US?
I would loveee to find dress number 2 in XS. *sigh*
Is this possible?

I'm very clueless when it comes to HL! heh..


----------



## xegbl

basicandorganic said:


> Hello everyone. I'm from Toronto and I'm trying to find an HL dress that I can wear to my cousin's wedding, a Christmas party, and two other events.
> And this is all in the next 5 months.
> The things, I've been looking around and I haven't found any HL dresses I liked in Holt Renfrew.
> I saw a few in the BCBG store on Bloor but these dresses:
> 1. http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...756&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family
> 2. http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...756&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family
> 3. http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...756&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family
> 
> Weren't on sale.
> I'm kind of confused as to how I should go about this.
> Should I try buying one next time I go to NY or something?
> The first dress that I linked to was 2,500$ CAD in the boutique.. which I thought was ridiculous because I could probably get one on sale in the US?
> I would loveee to find dress number 2 in XS. *sigh*
> Is this possible?
> 
> I'm very clueless when it comes to HL! heh..



I believe the first one is on sale rite now in US HL boutiques for 60% off, not sure if there's any left though. Try giving them a call.


----------



## Lec8504

I think all of them went on sale already...60% off?  You might want to call the HL store in the US..I heard Las Vegas still have a lot of dresses left.


----------



## bobolo

basicandorganic said:


> Hello everyone. I'm from Toronto and I'm trying to find an HL dress that I can wear to my cousin's wedding, a Christmas party, and two other events.
> And this is all in the next 5 months.
> The things, I've been looking around and I haven't found any HL dresses I liked in Holt Renfrew.
> I saw a few in the BCBG store on Bloor but these dresses:
> 1. http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...756&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family
> 2. http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...756&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family
> 3. http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...756&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family
> 
> Weren't on sale.
> I'm kind of confused as to how I should go about this.
> Should I try buying one next time I go to NY or something?
> The first dress that I linked to was 2,500$ CAD in the boutique.. which I thought was ridiculous because I could probably get one on sale in the US?
> I would loveee to find dress number 2 in XS. *sigh*
> Is this possible?
> 
> I'm very clueless when it comes to HL! heh..


 



I would call the US stores / ebay
or look on line  but keep in mind 
the duty is aprox 30 %for items made in China and you will be charged gst . 
if you declare it . 
Good luck 
hope this helps


----------



## evanescent

lilflobowl said:


> *evanescent*, YES! We should meet when you're in SG!



*lilflobowl*, sorry i didnt see your post till now!!! will pm you when it gets closer to the date 

*basicandorganic*, i saw this dress:

http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...756&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family

in HL boutique in las vegas early this month and it was 60% off.. i think i saw size XS and S. 

i think thiswas there too, although i cant be sure..

http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...756&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family

although i cant remember the sizes, sorry! i honestly wouldn't pay full price for HL dresses as they do go on sale and i still managed to find my size even though i was 2 seasons late in joining the HL party!


----------



## laurayuki

I have the second one (green with gray/black bottom) they should be on sale to 60% off now.  Although sizes may be limited. 

call both NYC boutiques and West coast ones.. also Michigan store as well


----------



## basicandorganic

evanescent said:


> lilflobowl, sorry i didnt see your post till now!!! will pm you when it gets closer to the date
> 
> basicandorganic, i saw this dress:
> 
> http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...756&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family
> 
> in HL boutique in las vegas early this month and it was 60% off.. i think i saw size XS and S.
> 
> i think thiswas there too, although i cant be sure..
> 
> http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...756&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family
> 
> although i cant remember the sizes, sorry! i honestly wouldn't pay full price for HL dresses as they do go on sale and i still managed to find my size even though i was 2 seasons late in joining the HL party!



Yeah, I will feel VERY guilty paying full price for an HL dress. I have 4 days off in October, so I'll try and find something in NY or maybe Vegas  

Thanks everyone!  I'll keep in touch and see what I find.


----------



## galwaygirl007

The Outnet is advertising a herve leger sale coming soon!


----------



## meganfm

galwaygirl007 said:


> The Outnet is advertising a herve leger sale coming soon!



I saw that!  And I'm excited!


----------



## sharonephone

Beautiful Isabelle dress in Rose red on Last Call NM sale online 50% off. Too expensive for me still, but gorgeous.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...952610%2B4294967288%26pageSize%3D160%26st%3Ds


----------



## basicandorganic

Love that colour ^


----------



## evanescent

i received my purple off shoulder dress today! i really love it!!! 

here's a pic:


----------



## lilmissb

^BEE-YOO-TI-FUL! 

Love that on you


----------



## cfellis522

Evanescent - You look awesome!  I have wanted that dress in a small for so long!  I just love the purple color!!!  What size did you end up getting and whats your normal dress size?  It fits you perfectly!!!  Cara


----------



## glitterglo

Evanescent, every dress looks so perfect on you!!  You could totally be an HL model.  Congrats on the new dress!


----------



## evanescent

thanks *lilmissb *and *cara*!! i really love the purple too! i got the dress in XXS. i usually wear size 0, 24 or 25 in jeans, and am 156cm. i hope one comes up for you soon!

aww thank you *glitterglo*, you are much too kind!!


----------



## dreamdoll

You look amazing!! The purple looks gorgeous on you 



evanescent said:


> i received my purple off shoulder dress today! i really love it!!!
> 
> here's a pic:


----------



## laurayuki

^ you look amazing!


----------



## Lec8504

wow seriously...your body is TDF!  You could totally be a HL model....how small is your waist? if you dont mind me asking hehe


----------



## may3545

evanescent said:


> i received my purple off shoulder dress today! i really love it!!!
> 
> here's a pic:



You have an amazing body-- that dress is drop dead gorgeous on you !


----------



## basicandorganic

evanescent said:


> i received my purple off shoulder dress today! i really love it!!!
> 
> here's a pic:



Wow! what are your measurements... im so jealouss!


also:
I tried on this dress:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/46956

in a pale gold colour at Holt Renfrew today...
it was one (or maybe even two) sizes too big... but im determined to get my size.
it was gorgeous.
what shoes/clutch would i pair with it though?
thanks in advance! :3


----------



## lilflobowl

Evanescent, that dress looks great on you & you've got to be tiny to be able to fit the xxs! Just wondering if purple's your favourite colour 'cos your other HL is in purple isn't it!

Can't wait to meet up when you're in SG!


----------



## evanescent

you ladies are very sweet!  thank you *dreamdoll*, *laurayuki*, *lec*, *may*, *basicandorganic *and *lilflobowl*!!  cant wait to meet up too! 

*lec *and *basicorganic*, im 32-23-34 - quite "hippy" and look horrible in jeans. 

*lilflobowl*, yes i do love purple! i think purple is my kryptonite as pink is yours 

*basicandorganic*, that's a gorgeous dress! i think you should keep accessories to a minimal so the dress stands out. personally i would wear nude shoes and probably champagne gold satin clutch? good luck with your search!

im so glad that you ladies are still very supportive and non judgemental about past season HL purchases  fall 08 is (to me) THE best HL season ever.


----------



## ahleah712

evanescent- you look gorgeous in that dress!!!  we're dress twins but you look way better in this dress than I do....PURPLE is my favorite color also!!!!


----------



## pursefairy

laurayuki said:


> I have the second one (green with gray/black bottom) they should be on sale to 60% off now. Although sizes may be limited.
> 
> call both NYC boutiques and West coast ones.. also Michigan store as well


 
Hi Laurayuki,
What size did you get? Does it fit TTS? TIA


----------



## roussel

evanescent you look gorgeous! don't say that you look horrible in jeans, no way with that figure of yours!  i love fall 08 dresses too, i agree best season so far


----------



## Lec8504

evanescent said:


> you ladies are very sweet!  thank you *dreamdoll*, *laurayuki*, *lec*, *may*, *basicandorganic *and *lilflobowl*!!  cant wait to meet up too!
> 
> *lec *and *basicorganic*, im 32-23-34 - quite "hippy" and look horrible in jeans.
> 
> *lilflobowl*, yes i do love purple! i think purple is my kryptonite as pink is yours
> 
> *basicandorganic*, that's a gorgeous dress! i think you should keep accessories to a minimal so the dress stands out. personally i would wear nude shoes and probably champagne gold satin clutch? good luck with your search!
> 
> im so glad that you ladies are still very supportive and non judgemental about past season HL purchases  fall 08 is (to me) THE best HL season ever.


 
lol i'm somewhat the same measurements as you..just add 2 inches to everything haha.  But please no way could you look bad in jeans!  sigh..i need to lose weight!  

and yes fall 08 is the best season by far.....so far nothing from fall 09 catches my eye :/


----------



## glitterglo

Lec8504 said:


> lol i'm somewhat the same measurements as you..just add 2 inches to everything haha.  But please no way could you look bad in jeans!  sigh..i need to lose weight!
> 
> and yes fall 08 is the best season by far.....so far nothing from fall 09 catches my eye :/



Lec, don't be crazy!!  lol  you don't need to lose any weight!!!


----------



## Lec8504

^ lol thanks glitterglo....well at least tone up...my booty hasn't seen the eliptical machine in so long (i'm embarassed to say hehe).  

There's anoter rasberry dress in XS on Ebay...it's currently at $130 something....hopefully it doesn't go up really high..i'm so tempted!  I've been eyeing that dress ever since I got into HL..not sure why I never bought it :x haha


----------



## olialm1

I was looking at US magazine today and there were photos of Bethenney Frankel in 2 HL bathing suits. I have two words: camel toe.   Not cute!


----------



## roussel

^ ha ha!


----------



## Dimple

For those who purchase their HL dresses from the boutiques in the US and live outside the US, how does it work? :shame: Do you call up any store and ask them to see whether they have something in stock? Then do you provide your credit card details over the phone or fax it through? Then do they send it overseas?

Or do you contact P and he tracks it down for you?


----------



## ahleah712

^ sorry *Dimple*, but I think P don't work for HL anymore.  Not sure how they process int'l orders, maybe other girls can help...sorry, not much of a help here..hehehe


----------



## ahleah712

olialm1 said:


> I was looking at US magazine today and there were photos of Bethenney Frankel in 2 HL bathing suits. I have two words: camel toe.   Not cute!


----------



## jamandhoney

Hi girls,

I'm new to this thread. Everyone looks soo amazing in their HL. 

*evanescent* - you look beautiful in the purple dress. Very envious of your figure.

Does anyone recommend a reputable HL seller on ebay? 

I am looking to purchase the off shoulder purple dress that *evanescent* has on ebay for the 1st time but not sure about authenticity etc... and of course what is a good price? 

I found these two on ebay..

*1*

*2*

Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks girls.


----------



## caterpillar

*C*, i didn't know you had those measurements. you always say you are bigger than me but i believe we have similar measurements but you're taller! so you're not actually bigger than me at all!


----------



## glitterglo

jamandhoney said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I'm new to this thread. Everyone looks soo amazing in their HL.
> 
> *evanescent* - you look beautiful in the purple dress. Very envious of your figure.
> 
> Does anyone recommend a reputable HL seller on ebay?
> 
> I am looking to purchase the off shoulder purple dress that *evanescent* has on ebay for the 1st time but not sure about authenticity etc... and of course what is a good price?
> 
> I found these two on ebay..
> 
> *1*
> 
> *2*
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks girls.


 
As for authenticity, these both look good to me.  HLs aren't being faked to my knowledge.  I think they also had the purple off-shoulder on the Outnet if you want to look there also.  Good luck!


----------



## jamandhoney

Thanks *glitterglo*.  I just checked outnet and it's not there.


----------



## olialm1

^^ IMO you can find the off the shoulder one for cheaper. I sold my purple off the shoulder one for $390


----------



## Lec8504

caterpillar said:


> *C*, i didn't know you had those measurements. you always say you are bigger than me but i believe we have similar measurements but you're taller! so you're not actually bigger than me at all!



No i'm not 32-23-34! lol...I said I was her measurements add 2 inches to everything lol.  And I am bigger than you!  And when is your butt coming back to the US?!  Carpool to the CL meet? 

*jamandhoney*- You can find the purple off shoulder dress relatively easy, if you are not in a hurry then the Outnet should have another HL sale and I'm pretty sure that dress will be there again.  You just need to sign up and they'll let you know when the sale starts.  It's also on Gilt and Haute sale a lot too....and from what I know, there's no fakes for HL YET.  There's the bebe (and others) immitation but those are easy to spot.


----------



## dreamdoll

*jamandhoney*, the purple off shoulder dress is currently still on Neiman Marcus.com if you are still looking. As for sales, whether the dress will be on sale, is truly anyone's guess, HTH!


----------



## Lec8504

Neimans put up a bunch of older season (fall 08) dresses on there, and all full price...I'm not sure what they're thinking.  Especially when the purple off shoulder dress was on sale in the HL store/Gilt/Haute for around 400-500 :/


----------



## caterpillar

C, I did add 2" to everything lol so it is close to my measurements.

I'll be back on the 18th of sep! I'd love to carpool to the CL meet if you can... do you know if the other girls are going?


----------



## evanescent

thank you so much for your lovely compliments *ahleah*, *roussel*, *jamandhoney*! 

*lec*, from your pics, i can say that you don't need to lose weight! you look amazing in your HL dresses! 

*dimple*, i bought my ash ombre off shoulder dress from p, but *ahleah *is right, p does not work for HL anymore. when i went to vegas i bought my purple bow dress from nida and she is really lovely!!! very kind and honest, i couldn't recommend her enough. the boutique charges $100 for int'l shipping, but 8% tax is waived. pm me if you want her details. 

*jamandhoney*, i got my purple off shoulder dress off ebay cos i couldn't purchase through hautelook, they wouldn't accept international credit cards. but i think outnet will be having a HL sale soon, so keep your eyes peeled!


----------



## galwaygirl007

Ladies,

You US HL lovers know whats on sale and what isn't! Can you tell me when the following dresses are likely to go on sale? (or if any similar older season dresses in dark red or brown exist) TIA!

Decided you girls were right and the coral cyrille dress doesn't suit me- too pink toned, neck too high and back too low - so its going - now I'm looking for a suitable replacement (autumn coloured, v-neck, cap sleeves).

Any recommendations?


----------



## girlfrommoscow

just got back from cruise - got the dress on sale from herve leger store in los angeles


----------



## lilflobowl

Wah!! Long time no see girlfrommoscow! You look great in that dress!!


----------



## basicandorganic

galwaygirl007 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> You US HL lovers know whats on sale and what isn't! Can you tell me when the following dresses are likely to go on sale? (or if any similar older season dresses in dark red or brown exist) TIA!
> 
> Decided you girls were right and the coral cyrille dress doesn't suit me- too pink toned, neck too high and back too low - so its going - now I'm looking for a suitable replacement (autumn coloured, v-neck, cap sleeves).
> 
> Any recommendations?



I've tried on the red one today...
it amazinggggg! I didnt really dig the capsleeves cos they were a bit big on my small shoulders.
no clue about the sales though, im in canada and we rarely have sales.


----------



## yellow08

Very cute GirlfromMoscow!


----------



## evanescent

*girlfrommoscow*, i love your entire outfit!!! you look amazing!


----------



## dreamdoll

*girlfrommoscow*, you look amazing in the new HL!! It's been sucha long time


----------



## glitterglo

*Galway girl*, that red dress is one of my favorites!  I don't know if those are likely to go on sale, I think they might be the classics (usually just the seasonal stuff goes on sale). 

*GirlfromMoscow*, I love the outfit!  How was your cruise?


----------



## Lec8504

*girlfrommoscow*- you look great!  I haven't seen this dress modeled yet 

*galwaygirl007*- these dresses are really new I think.  I'm not sure when they will start their sale for their new merchandise, and since they should be classics...there's not that big of a chance that it'll go on sale :/  I've been waiting for the Aveline dress from (fall 08 i think) to go on sale still 

*S*- egh...i think i have "bigger bones" than you though...cuz there's no way we're the same size..i wish!  I'm not sure if the other girls are going, I'll ask when it gets closer but Linda is coming (you haven't meet her yet but she's a HL girl too..she post here every once in a while..the one with the cream one shoulder dress from Fall08)


----------



## olialm1

Hilary Duff in a HL dress!


opinions? it's too peachy IMO but it looks great on her! I want it!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

Thank you ladies for sweet comments, the cruise was AMAZING!!!
with so much work and not a lot of partying i hardly get to wear my beloved Herve!! and now summer is coming to an end..i better hurry!!
i love this dress though- it is VERY stretchy) and not too heavy to wear - since its strapless it does seem to travel south occasionally though - thinking of getting straps attached to it!!


----------



## Dimple

Can I get some help on sizing please? I'm interested in the ash ombre off the shoulder dress from Fall 2008 but unsure about sizing. I've researched and everyone has mentioned the dress runs small. My measurements are 4'8' or 4'9, I'm 95 pounds, B cup, 25 inch waist and my hips about 31' I think (that I will have to double check). Will the XS be too small for me?


----------



## lilflobowl

Nope, if anything I suspect it could be even a little big!


----------



## Lec8504

hm..my gf is 4'11 and 105 lbs...she has a C cup...25 inch waist too i think...and she fits fine in my XS.   

I would suggest that you go with a XXS though, because it's meant to be fitted.  When people say it runs small, I don't think it runs a full size small.  It's just tighter than other dresses..but it's meant to be like that.   It's honestly TRUE TO SIZE..imo.


----------



## Dimple

Thank you lilflobowl & Lec8504 for your help


----------



## lilflobowl

*Lec*, I think I know who you're referring to!


----------



## loverundercover

Hi ladies! I've been checking up on the Herve threads and all you gorgeous ladies have me thinking I need one of these dresses in my life 

I'm 5'2", 101 lbs, 32-25-33 and am wondering what size I should look into getting? There aren't any where I am to try on. I'm currently looking at the strapless styles but am a full C cup, would it flatten me or look weird? Thanks so much!


----------



## Angel1988

Hey everybody,

I am contemplating to buy my first HL dress: I saw a gorgeous one at my boutique. I just have a few questions.

Does anybody wear their HL dresses during the day? Or do you guys see it only as an evening dress. I know there are different cuts, but they stay very sexy. I am typically someone who (likes to) overdress. I'm just not the girl who lives in jeans, although I don't want to go over the top either.

And do you guys think you can wear them with tights (for in winter). I come from Begium and the weather 's generally pretty cold here.

Thanks a lot


----------



## Lec8504

lilflobowl said:


> *Lec*, I think I know who you're referring to!



hehe no, i'm not talking about piggy if that's who you're thinking of.  I have another gf who is around the same size as her though (a little bit bigger though).

*love-* I woulld say you are a XXS...maybe XS in some of the really smaller cut dresses.  My blue tube dress doesn't squish my boobs..you just need a good bra.  Which tube dress are you looking at?  Beccause there's a pink/beige tube dress from fall..and that runs SUPER small.  My gf who would be a XXS in HL...could barely squeeze into the XS.

*angel*- personally, I would not wear mine in the day.  It's only at night for dinner/lounges/clubs/parties.   Also I've seen a pic where someone who tights with their HL..and again I wouldn't do it..it looks awkward and takes away from the appeal of the HL imo.  Wearing a sweater dress with tights is ok...but a skin tight dress with tights..kinds of contradicts.  But if you want to wear it then go ahead..especially if the winter time is crazy cold over where you are at.


----------



## bagpacker

Ooooh fun thread, can't believe I've only just discovered it. not the biggest HL fan as they're not spanx friendly so I can only wear them when I've been good watching my weight  Anyhow I have two and here's the first


----------



## bagpacker

And here's numero 2. 

Have never had the confidence to wear them out. Had to suck in my stomach for these photos  and don't know if I can keep that up all night. :lolots:


----------



## sillywahine

bagpacker- you look gorgeous!! Oh how I wish for a bod like that!


----------



## dreamdoll

bagpacker, they look gorgeous on you!!


----------



## ahleah712

*Bagpacker*- are you crazy!!! you have a nice body!!! you look gorgeous in your HLs...


----------



## jsc6

*bagpacker:* agreed with all the posts above, they look amazing on you!


----------



## bagpacker

*sillywahine*: I wish I had a body like that too!

Thanks _sooo_ much *dreamdoll*, *ahleah712 *& *jsc6* but now I feel like a fraud.... :shame: should probably have posted photos of my _real_ self, with my belly hanging out... I guess I wanted to live up to the cuteness of previous posts on this thread. Sorry.

When I heard about HLs I heard they were like wearing control underpants and they magically fixed your figure. But then I tried them at the store and fell in love with the images you see above (of stomach sucked in) and then I bought them thinking I could wear Spanx under to achieve such svelteness. Er nope.


----------



## Angel1988

bagpacker said:


> Ooooh fun thread, can't believe I've only just discovered it. not the biggest HL fan as they're not spanx friendly so I can only wear them when I've been good watching my weight  Anyhow I have two and here's the first



I really love that dress and I think you wear it perfectly. I love the length too and the way you combined it with the yellow bag. I'm just not too sure about the sandals with the orange strap to be honest, but if that's the way you like it, go for it.


----------



## galwaygirl007

Just bought this dress on ebay! I thought it was the closest I'd get to the red cap sleeve dress I wanted.

My credit card is hiding in the corner! 

What do you think ladies? About 400 is good for a HL dress in Ireland!


----------



## dreamdoll

Congrats galwaygirl!! Can't wait to see action pics!


----------



## ahleah712

Congrats *Galwaygirl*!  Please post modeling pics when you get them...


----------



## galwaygirl007

Thanks Dreamdoll & Ahleah 712 ! I will post pics when it arrives!

The seller jacksos313 was so nice (She put in a BIN price for me) and she has a few more HL's listed  - a green one, a white one and another red one. Don't know if the listings have ended or not though - I haven't checked since last nite.


----------



## dreamdoll

Would love to see pics!

P.s: There're some rules about advertising..not sure if you can post them here.



galwaygirl007 said:


> Thanks Dreamdoll & Ahleah 712 ! I will post pics when it arrives!
> 
> The seller jacksos313 was so nice (She put in a BIN price for me) and she has a few more HL's listed  - a green one, a white one and another red one. Don't know if the listings have ended or not though - I haven't checked since last nite.


----------



## galwaygirl007

Ok Mods please delete my post if its not ok. I thought it was ok as they are not my listings. Ebay listings are posted all the time in the CL steals and deals section. If its not appropriate I'm sorry!


----------



## dreamdoll

Apologies, I may be wrong, in any case, will be great if the listings can be posted in the deals thread - http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/post-ebay-website-herve-leger-finds-443663-10.html





galwaygirl007 said:


> Ok Mods please delete my post if its not ok. I thought it was ok as they are not my listings. Ebay listings are posted all the time in the CL steals and deals section. If its not appropriate I'm sorry!


----------



## glitterglo

Ladies, HL on Gilt this Wednesday!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

Can't wait to see what everyone gets!! 



glitterglo said:


> Ladies, HL on Gilt this Wednesday!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

*Galwaygirl*, I'm sure you'll look great in the red dress; post modelling pics when it comes in k?

*glitterglo*, non-US citizens can't buy from Gilt anymore :cry:


----------



## bagpacker

Why, oh why, did I come to this thread ush: now I am falling for HLs again... I am seriously lusting after Fall09 cranberry. It is such a gorgeous colour!!!

I haven't been through the entire thread so please forgive me if this has been discussed before but do HL fans know of any control underwear which doesn't show under or give you "muffin tops"? TIA


----------



## galwaygirl007

dreamdoll said:


> Apologies, I may be wrong, in any case, will be great if the listings can be posted in the deals thread - http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/post-ebay-website-herve-leger-finds-443663-10.html



Posted the sellers remaining HL listings in the herve leger ebay finds thread if anyone is interested ! 3 HL dresses an emerald green one, a red one and a cream one all size S and at $375 - $420 currently.


----------



## Dimple

Too bad Gilt doesnt ship overseas 

I bought this dress recently  I was so worried it was going to be too small for me but it actually fits.


----------



## galwaygirl007

Dimple said:


> Too bad Gilt doesnt ship overseas
> 
> I bought this dress recently  I was so worried it was going to be too small for me but it actually fits.



Wow Dimple the bow dress looks fab on you! Beautiful!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

today i accidentally stumbled onto BCBG on Bloor in Toronto and discovered that they started selling Herve in there!! Not a lot there and only few on sale, but better selection than Holts..i think its getting a little bit better here..still best to go to US for Canadians though..


----------



## meganfm

Can't wait for the Gilt sale!  Although I have no idea what size I am in HL....I'm usually a 4 as long as it has a fuller skirt because my hips are quite wide.  Think I could fit a S ok?


----------



## roussel

meganfm i think you are a S, but some styles run big, so you can wear XS.


----------



## meganfm

^Even if my hips are usually like, 2 sizes bigger than my top?  I usually wear a 29 in jeans.


----------



## Lec8504

megan- what's your measurements?  That's probably the best way to determine your size in HL..and it also depends on the season that you are interested in.  Like for myself..in the Fall08 season I'm always a XS..but the earlier season and the newest 09 seasons then I can go to XXS.

ugh..sooo did not need to see the Gilt sale....hm....going to try to be good :x   But i haven't had my HL fix for a while...if I see any of the dresses that's on my wish list...then it's over lol.


----------



## dreamdoll

Congrats dimple!! Looks amazing on you!!


----------



## hannahsophia

do you think the hl sale will be the same dresses that have been at the other sample sale websites?


----------



## meganfm

Lec8504 said:


> megan- what's your measurements?  That's probably the best way to determine your size in HL..and it also depends on the season that you are interested in.  Like for myself..in the Fall08 season I'm always a XS..but the earlier season and the newest 09 seasons then I can go to XXS.
> 
> ugh..sooo did not need to see the Gilt sale....hm....going to try to be good :x   But i haven't had my HL fix for a while...if I see any of the dresses that's on my wish list...then it's over lol.



Last I checked...I was 33/26.5/39.


----------



## Lec8504

hannahsophia said:


> do you think the hl sale will be the same dresses that have been at the other sample sale websites?



most likely...with a couple of new ones thrown in...but who knows...they might surprise us and have all new dresses in..i just wouldn't hold my breath. 

Megan- you most likely are an XS..S in some of the more tighter fitting dresses (like the ash ombre off shoulder).  I'm 34-25-37(or maybe a little bit more since I gained a bit of weight...and all of it goes to my hips lol) and I'm a solid XS in the Fall08 dresses.


----------



## may3545

The outnet has a sale for half off right now =) But Gilt should have better deals. I also posted this on the ebay/website finds.


----------



## glitterglo

The Outnet's sale isn't all that great - but the raspberry dress did sell out right away!!


----------



## keodi

galwaygirl007 said:


> Just bought this dress on ebay! I thought it was the closest I'd get to the red cap sleeve dress I wanted.
> 
> My credit card is hiding in the corner!
> 
> What do you think ladies? About 400 is good for a HL dress in Ireland!


 
Congrats! I cannot wait to see action pics!!


----------



## Lec8504

the gray bow dress went pretty fast too.....but it's the same old dresses.  Hopefully Gilt has at least a couple new ones


----------



## roussel

Can't wait for the gilt sale tomorrow... Hope they are the spring and resort dresses...


----------



## sweetiemermaid

roussel said:


> Can't wait for the gilt sale tomorrow... Hope they are the spring and resort dresses...



is there a herve leger sale on Gilt tomorrow, i didnt see anything on my calender tho


someone please confirm.


thanks,


----------



## Mininana

they have a sale at the outnet


----------



## laurayuki

Long overdue update on one of the three dresses i bought like a month ago.. 
first one i uploaded was the green/gray combo dress
this one is a new fall classic dress  i like it 

I only wore a simple nubra low cut too.. not even extra push up! hahaaa


----------



## roussel

Wow Laura! That dress is hot!


----------



## Mininana

laura you have an impecable taste and the hottest Asian body I've ever seen (I'm asian too LOL)


----------



## linda83

*laurayuki*, dang, you look great! That dress seems to be a good one for showing off 

*Lec8504*, did you get a honeysuckle dress at theOutnet?? Cuz I did  I hope it fits...


----------



## laurayuki

hehe thanks guys! and i have no idea how that dress did it but it really pushed my boobs up and closer haha it's an illusion!

I can't wait for the HL sale on Gilt tomorrow too.. i'm such a fanatic now


----------



## sweetiemermaid

laurayuki said:


> hehe thanks guys! and i have no idea how that dress did it but it really pushed my boobs up and closer haha it's an illusion!
> 
> I can't wait for the HL sale on Gilt tomorrow too.. i'm such a fanatic now



so there is really a HL sale on Gilt tomorrow, wonder why I didnt see anything on my calender tho


----------



## Lec8504

L- you got the rasberry dress?!  I got there too late and it was all sold out!  What size did you end up getting?  Modeling pics when it gets here woman!


----------



## galwaygirl007

Hope some of the gilt sale dresses make their way to ebay or bonanzle (at a fair price!) where us non US HL followers can get at them ! I guess I can dream!

Please Gilt, start accepting international orders !!!

Best of luck ladies! Can't wait to hear what bargains you get!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

why wont Gilt ship to Canada? WHyyyy? But then again, maybe its a good thing - my collection needs a break

BTW Laura - this dress is stunning on you!! I think  i might wear one of my dresses next week for my SO's bday and then another week for a friend;s bday
lots of birthdays to attend this month


----------



## arireyes

I should not have looked at this thread!  I had no idea Gilt was having a sale tomorrow.  Uh oh


----------



## shockboogie

^^Uh oh indeed.....


----------



## roussel

Anyone know how the coral dress (with yellow straps) run?  Lec, I know you tried it on, does it run big?

Shock, I saw your pink barbie shoes in your blog, they are so pretty!


----------



## dreamdoll

*Laura*, you look amazing in the dress!!


----------



## shockboogie

roussel said:


> Anyone know how the coral dress (with yellow straps) run?  Lec, I know you tried it on, does it run big?
> 
> Shock, I saw your pink barbie shoes in your blog, they are so pretty!




Thanks mare! I wasn't able to resist. Well, I preorder those a loooong time ago so it's within budget 

It's been so long since I haven't been on here - HL forum. Missed you guys!!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

hey *shock*! it's good seeing you posting here again!

Man, I really want to see what's going to be on the Gilt sale but since I can't buy internationally there really isn't any point is there!! *Lec*, be strong & don't overspend!


----------



## olialm1

when does it start?


----------



## caterpillar

Laurayuki, I love that dress on you! I think lvpiggy has the grey/silver version. It's my favorite herve leger dress of all time.


----------



## meganfm

Around 15min til the sale starts!  I'm going to be juggling between the HL and McQueen sales.  Here's hoping everyone snags something good!


----------



## olialm1

Not impressed with the sale. I don't see ANY xxs.


----------



## Lec8504

No XXS...some XS....but nothing that catches my eye.  They do have new dresses though.  The black basic tank dress was a good price i think....oh well..good for my wallet 

R- the coral dress is a pretty loose when I tried it on my usual HL size (XS)..I could've gone with a XXS easily.  
Lilflo- I didn't buy anything, aren't cha proud of me?  hehe...oh well this $$ save can go toward my CLs


----------



## laurayuki

@_@ a bit too late for t he first hot pink dress... go go go!


----------



## roussel

nothing that really catches my eye... does the turq dress run big?
i like the white dress, but i'm scared it'll get dirty easily.  anyone own that one?


----------



## olialm1

I want a skirt! Anyone get anything off mcqueen? I want the scarf


----------



## glitterglo

I kinda want that blue dress but it's in people's carts!!


----------



## hannahsophia

i finally picked up the skirt i've been looking for! i wanted to coral dress but then gilt got glitchy and said it was in my cart and then said my cart was empty. i logged out and now i can't log back in. oy!


----------



## meganfm

olialm1 said:


> I want a skirt! Anyone get anything off mcqueen? I want the scarf



I wanted the turquoise stud flats, but they sold out INSTANTLY.  $70 for a pair of $500+ shoes, no wonder.  I was hoping (unrealistically, haha) for skull scarves.

Was so tempted by a couple of dresses, but then I remembered I've got a big fat CC bill coming my way from my vacation, so I had to skip over


----------



## glitterglo

MeganFM, I agree, some of the McQueen prices were super cheap!!  I was amazed.


----------



## roussel

Glad I didn't get anything... my wallet thanks me


----------



## sweetiemermaid

hi ladies, i purchased this dress, do you this is good price?

http://www.gilt.com/s/herv/product/16670528

thank u very much


----------



## sweetiemermaid

sweetiemermaid said:


> hi ladies, i purchased this dress, do you this is good price?
> 
> http://www.gilt.com/s/herv/product/16670528
> 
> thank u very much



also, what season this was from?


----------



## sweetiemermaid

how about this dress?

http://www.gilt.com/s/herv/product/16670535


----------



## glitterglo

Ladies, there are a bunch of HLs over at the Neiman Marcus mid day dash.  Prices aren't that great but there are some rare dresses...gogogo!!


----------



## Lec8504

^ that's Resort or Spring 09...i forgot which one.  It's a pretty good deal for it...62% is good...sometimes in the actual store the percentage off goes to 70% but then you would have to wait a while for a dress this new.


----------



## Lec8504

lol wth..Neimans have a lot of the same dresses as Gilt.  The gown is cute....but too pricey for me...and i would have no clue where to wear it to.


----------



## sweetiemermaid

Lec8504 said:


> ^ that's Resort or Spring 09...i forgot which one.  It's a pretty good deal for it...62% is good...sometimes in the actual store the percentage off goes to 70% but then you would have to wait a while for a dress this new.




thank you thank you, what do you think the second one? i kinda want a bright color dress....


----------



## Lec8504

^ HL makes a lot of beautiful brightly colored dresses, especially coral..I have 2 of them that I have my eyes on right now..just waiting for them to go on sale 

But for that particular dress..if you like it go for it...but it's not my personal taste...the chest area...reminds me of chicken cutlets LOL....but that's just me haha :x


----------



## sweetiemermaid

i finally decided to go with http://www.gilt.com/s/herv/product/12450911
i love it so much, just dont know how it fit

what u gals think? good?


----------



## sweetiemermaid

Lec8504 said:


> ^ HL makes a lot of beautiful brightly colored dresses, especially coral..I have 2 of them that I have my eyes on right now..just waiting for them to go on sale
> 
> But for that particular dress..if you like it go for it...but it's not my personal taste...the chest area...reminds me of chicken cutlets LOL....but that's just me haha :x



haha...thats what my DH say, he say NO for that one....

i finally picked the crystal dress...I really like it, do you happen to know which season it from?


----------



## laurayuki

HAHA WAITING and constant CLICKING paid off!!!!!!! the dress is MINE!


----------



## laurayuki

I second lec, i don't like the mcdonald colored dress


----------



## sweetiemermaid

laurayuki said:


> I second lec, i don't like the mcdonald colored dress




hehheeeee....


----------



## laurayuki

precious.... preeeeciousssss

http://www.gilt.com/s/herv/product/15807148


----------



## hannahsophia

yay i got the coral dress toooo. either they have more quantity this time or people just aren't buying. last time everything sold out so quick.


----------



## sweetiemermaid

laurayuki said:


> precious.... preeeeciousssss
> 
> http://www.gilt.com/s/herv/product/15807148




hi Laura, do you know which season this dress was from? 

http://www.gilt.com/s/herv/product/12450911

thank uuuuuuuu


----------



## laurayuki

man i actually have no idea lol it looks really unique... perhaps it is from a year ago? or maybe new... i don't think it's a part of the Spring/Summer season so it could be fall or S/S a year ago?


----------



## sweetiemermaid

laurayuki said:


> man i actually have no idea lol it looks really unique... perhaps it is from a year ago? or maybe new... i don't think it's a part of the Spring/Summer season so it could be fall or S/S a year ago?




thank u ....actually i found it from fall 2008 collection...I kinda the dress, but do you think it look so old season when you wear it out? 
it will be my very 1st HL dress.....


Btw, you look amazing in your last purchased...what did you get this time?


----------



## Lec8504

^ I think MOST of the girls in here their dresses are from the fall08 collection (I have only one dress from the new 09 season and the rest is all fall08)....because it is the best season by far imo.   The fall 08 dresses are really well made and the colors aren't eye popping so they're classic/timeless....it won't look old at all.   

Dresses that dates itself are the really neon colored dress..like the "mcdonalds" dress hehe.  

Which coral dresses are you guys talking about?  The McDonalds dress or the deep plunge dress (isn't that red though?).

Congrats Laura...you will look amazing in that dress!


----------



## laurayuki

^ agreed. I have a couple of s/s dresses and the one i just purchased is a classic style but for Fall 09 (just different colors than last year)

I really like the classic styles and also fall 08  hopefully i will complete the collection with this nice pink dress and then maybe a black one and i'm done! hahahaahaa

yes hopefully no more damage for me for a while.. 

Thanks, Lec!


----------



## Lec8504

Was the dress that you got pink or red?  I think my bf was right..i might be color blind lol

And yup....I mean a bright color is fine but it also depends on the cut.  If I want a hot pink dress or anything like that then I want the cut to be classic.


----------



## laurayuki

gosh i can't really figure out the color either 
it's not hot pink (like barbie pink) it's not rasberry.. it's not red.. 
i guess it's fuschia with a hint of rasberry? LOL

it's rouge on the gilt silte

this is the one i got.. i like the unique cut, makes me feel like even if i don't have big boobs it won't look bad.. somehow i like the small boob low cut look (not bony of course) 
and i like the fact it's short.. i have so many medium/long dresses from HL


----------



## sweetiemermaid

laurayuki said:


> gosh i can't really figure out the color either
> it's not hot pink (like barbie pink) it's not rasberry.. it's not red..
> i guess it's fuschia with a hint of rasberry? LOL
> 
> it's rouge on the gilt silte
> 
> this is the one i got.. i like the unique cut, makes me feel like even if i don't have big boobs it won't look bad.. somehow i like the small boob low cut look (not bony of course)
> and i like the fact it's short.. i have so many medium/long dresses from HL




gorgeous dress...


----------



## ahleah712

ugh!!! So mad!!! I'm sick so I took some meds last night and K.O....didn't wake til 12pm...missed it..pretty good prices..


----------



## ahleah712

I guess good for my wallet..the only one I really wanted was the navy one from fall 08..nothing else caught my eye...maybe the silver one with the weird straps, but a little too sexy for my taste now..lol


----------



## galwaygirl007

laurayuki said:


> this is the one i got.. i like the unique cut, makes me feel like even if i don't have big boobs it won't look bad.. somehow i like the small boob low cut look (not bony of course)
> and i like the fact it's short.. i have so many medium/long dresses from HL



Can't wait to see modelling pics laurayuki!

One or two dresses on ebay already look to be from gilt - looks like sellers are listing them before they even recieve them!

Don't really feel I missed out on the gilt sale - had a peek even though they don't sell internationally - the dress laurayuki got and the turquoise one are cute though!


----------



## laurayuki

^ thanks! yeah i think most of them are the same dresses they had last time.. some more classic line dresses/skirts which is exciting


----------



## callmelulu

hooray!  i got 2 skirts!  didn't think i'd see those go on sale.  now all i need is...somewhere to wear them.  i'm thinking weekends on the playground w/my toddler is not going to cut it...


----------



## dreamdoll

Congrats on your red dress from the sale Laura, love the shade of red!


----------



## dreamdoll

Congrats, can't wait to see action pics!



callmelulu said:


> hooray! i got 2 skirts! didn't think i'd see those go on sale. now all i need is...somewhere to wear them. i'm thinking weekends on the playground w/my toddler is not going to cut it...


----------



## sillywahine

d'oh! this is what I get for turning off my email notification for sales! I JUST found about it and of course...everything was sold out....I am gonna wake up early for the Outnet HL sale!!!


----------



## caterpillar

^when is the outnet sale? they already have some HL up but they're not cheap at all.


----------



## ahleah712

Congrats to the girls who was able to get something!!! Can't wait for modeling pics!!!


----------



## hellokitty99

recently after visiting the store, i really want a HL dress, but wasn't impressed with this sale. i think the last gilt HL sale was better.


----------



## loverundercover

Lec8504 said:


> *love-* I woulld say you are a XXS...maybe XS in some of the really smaller cut dresses.  My blue tube dress doesn't squish my boobs..you just need a good bra.  Which tube dress are you looking at?  Beccause there's a pink/beige tube dress from fall..and that runs SUPER small.  My gf who would be a XXS in HL...could barely squeeze into the XS.



Thank you for the helpful info  I am loving the navy and white dress but not too sure if I can find it still and if I do, at a good price. But there are so many cute new dresses I keep seeing on here, it makes it so hard to settle on one!

And congrats to everyone who snagged something from the sales lately


----------



## olialm1

The outnet "sale" is a big joke IMO. You can get the majority of those dresses for waaaay cheaper on ebay!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

olialm1 said:


> The outnet "sale" is a big joke IMO. You can get the majority of those dresses for waaaay cheaper on ebay!



ITA
i wonder if people buy Herve from them at all, if you go to store or on ebay you can find better prices

i saw the dress i bought in US on sale 60% off another day and in toronto it was FULL price!! who decides what goes on sale??


----------



## sillywahine

OMG Nordys got HLs for 60% off!!! only M and Ls........darn!
$419
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3018287...+leger+in+All+Categories&origin=searchresults
$419
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3025308...=related&cm_Sp=Related-Items-_-Product-_-Auto
$499
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3018274...+leger+in+All+Categories&origin=searchresults


----------



## glitterglo

So the Spring 2010 collection was shown recently:
http://www.coutorture.com/4953085

I really like some of the looks, including #5, , #10 and #25.

Also, how did I miss this one?!?  It's shown under the Fall 2009 section of the web site on shop, but not on the collection.  I love it!!
http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...500&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family


----------



## HalcyonGirl

So does anyone like this dress from the SS 10 collection?


----------



## olialm1

^^ It reminds me of those denim bags Coach made. I don't like it, at all. But that's just because I know I couldn't make it work. It'd be cute on the right person though!


----------



## laurayuki

nope not at all


----------



## callmelulu

i find it neither sexy nor elegant, and usually HL is at least one if not both of those IMO


----------



## Lec8504

^ ditto to what she said.

big gigantic NAY for me.

so far I only like #44 for the Spring 2010 collection....we'll see.  HL is sadly loosing the luster for me....however I did see a really pretty dress that Megan Fox wore for the cover of the most recent Cosmo...and it's actually made by the original Herve Leger I think...need to do some digging on that


----------



## girlfrommoscow

i kind of like these ones, not sure if i like them enough to get them, the collection is not blowing me away, plus is it me or these models look ghastly, some of them look like ghosts walking down the runway and they look so misearable, i know they are not supposed to smile but they could smile with their eyes!!


----------



## HalcyonGirl

I noticed last season when the models had like, feathers on their head how miserable they looked. I wonder if he picks the thinnest, most sad looking models for a reason.


----------



## shockboogie

Nordies got the sweetheart Amethyst in xs!!! Hurry!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3018287?Category=&siteId=oGj7akNVsTg-qfQNCa7cBGvELxViJux0JA

* Someone better take it since I'm on a ban!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

HalcyonGirl said:


> I noticed last season when the models had like, feathers on their head how miserable they looked. I wonder if he picks the thinnest, most sad looking models for a reason.



the make up is also very grey and miserable


----------



## sillywahine

shockboogie said:


> Nordies got the sweetheart Amethyst in xs!!! Hurry!
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3018287?Category=&siteId=oGj7akNVsTg-qfQNCa7cBGvELxViJux0JA
> 
> * Someone better take it since I'm on a ban!



I bought it!! hopefully it wont get cancelled....last night they only had M/L and now XS is in stock...but who knows how their inventory works!


----------



## sillywahine

just got my email.....canceled....:cry: I have been looking for one in the $400 range for the longest time....!


----------



## HalcyonGirl

girlfrommoscow said:


> the make up is also very grey and miserable



Yes like, there's no color to their faces. 
Very weird choices for such a vibrant, sexy label.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Hi everyone, i haven't posted in here for ages so i didn't get temped into getting anymore dresses 

I did end up getting the Fall 08 one shoulder dress in beije, and i was wondering what kind of bra everyone wears with that dress? I'm a B cup and the dress really flattens my chest up so i wanted to give my bust a bit more shape. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated


----------



## evanescent

*BB*, i wear a strapless underwired bra with my rosette one shoulder dress and it's fine! 

nothing i like from the new season  am i doomed to like only fall 08??


----------



## laurayuki

i kind of like some of the 2010 RTW dresses like sequence shiny stuff.... but at 3000 a pop i think i rather buy chanel and dior... sigh why do they jack the prices and lower the creativity in their design


----------



## Dimple

evanescent said:


> *BB*, i wear a strapless underwired bra with my rosette one shoulder dress and it's fine!



eva - do you have any suggestions on a particular brand?


----------



## evanescent

Dimple said:


> eva - do you have any suggestions on a particular brand?



actually i havent found any strapless bras that fit me perfectly, so i've resorted using my pleasure state biofit bra and having the straps tucked in!


----------



## shockboogie

sillywahine said:


> just got my email.....canceled....:cry: I have been looking for one in the $400 range for the longest time....!




I'm so sorry *silly*. I'll keep my eyes peeled for $400 range HLs and hopefully you can get one soon!


----------



## lilflobowl

This is the only dress that I like from the whole collection! I wonder how much this will go for though... & all these absolutely skinny girls.. I wonder when the designers will realise that these dresses actually look better on the real woman! I think BCBG Max Azria should hire us tpfers instead of these chicks to sashay down the runway! We'll show them how these dresses ought to be worn! 



girlfrommoscow said:


>


----------



## meganfm

So what happens to the plainer bandage dresses (like what is in stores now)?  Are those still going to be released next season?


----------



## sweetiemermaid

hi Ladies, 


I just received my dress from Gilt.com, but there was no Tag nor the label showing where it was made from, in this case How do i Know it was brand new, is it always like that...this is the 1st time i order from online sample sale...

please help...this is the dress I ordered



thanks a lot................


----------



## callmelulu

sweetiemermaid said:


> hi Ladies,
> 
> 
> I just received my dress from Gilt.com, but there was no Tag nor the label showing where it was made from, in this case How do i Know it was brand new, is it always like that...this is the 1st time i order from online sample sale...
> 
> please help...this is the dress I ordered
> 
> 
> 
> thanks a lot................


that is odd b/c my skirt came even with price tags on it! maybe email them?


----------



## sweetiemermaid

callmelulu said:


> that is odd b/c my skirt came even with price tags on it! maybe email them?



thank you, i will definitely do contact that, I just found a Tag inside the dress and saying it made in China, is this correct? 

USD1950 dress made in China?


----------



## gemibebe

I second that.  3k??!!  Can't believe it!  Where did you see the price *Laura*?  

By far this is one of the very few dresses I like:









laurayuki said:


> i kind of like some of the 2010 RTW dresses like sequence shiny stuff.... but at 3000 a pop i think i rather buy chanel and dior... sigh why do they jack the prices and lower the creativity in their design


----------



## sweetiemermaid

sweetiemermaid said:


> thank you, i will definitely do contact that, I just found a Tag inside the dress and saying it made in China, is this correct?
> 
> USD1950 dress made in China?




I called Gilt.com, and they say it was shipped directly from factory, is imported and it is no TAGGGGGGGG

BTW, i google it and it stated on website Herve leger by max maria is made in China


----------



## olialm1

Lil + Gemi you guys picked/like gorgeous dresses!


----------



## galwaygirl007

My e bay purchase arrived today .....


----------



## lilmissb

Does anyone know if the Beyonce blue and black dress is on sale at all?

*galway* you look fab in that dress!

I like that dress *gemi!*

HATE that Gilt don't do international sales!!!


----------



## galwaygirl007

Thanks lilmiss!

Are you asking about the turquoise and black dress? I bought mine on e-bay, the seller still has xxs and xs listed I think (but they are pricey). (I bought an M and had it altered because I wanted the dress so bad!). I had tried all the HL Stores for an S but they said it was sold out. I think it went on sale really early in the summer.

But if it is anything like the ash ombre 'sold out' doesn't seem to mean 'sold out' and it will suddenly become available again in some stores! Hope one turns up for you! If you find an S let me know if there is more where it came from as I could only get the length and the cap sleeves altered on the m so the 'bandage effect' is not as good as it should be!


----------



## evanescent

*galway *you look gorgeous in the dress!!

*gemi*, that would be my favourite too out of the whole collection! i imagine it will be pricey due to the sequins/crystals?


----------



## galwaygirl007

evanescent said:


> *galway *you look gorgeous in the dress!!
> 
> *gemi*, that would be my favourite too out of the whole collection! i imagine it will be pricey due to the sequins/crystals?



Aw, thanks evanescent! Glad things worked out for you with your ebay buyer!


----------



## dreamdoll

*galway*, you look amazing!






*gemi*, love the golds in that dress!

*lilmissb*,  it is a pity Gilt doesn't ship int'l!


----------



## dreamdoll

all made in China



sweetiemermaid said:


> thank you, i will definitely do contact that, I just found a Tag inside the dress and saying it made in China, is this correct?
> 
> USD1950 dress made in China?


----------



## laurayuki

I checked the prices on herve leger for a couple of the non flashy dresses and that was close to 2500 or 2900... can you imagine a sequence number?



gemibebe said:


> I second that.  3k??!!  Can't believe it!  Where did you see the price *Laura*?
> 
> By far this is one of the very few dresses I like:


----------



## olialm1

They are seriously getting out of control with these prices. WTF they aren't even handmade!


----------



## sweetiemermaid

olialm1 said:


> They are seriously getting out of control with these prices. WTF they aren't even handmade!



and they were made in China


----------



## galwaygirl007

Thanks dreamdoll, evanescent and lilmiss for your kind words!

Think I will be sticking with older HL styles - not liking the new (crazy expensive) ones at all!


----------



## gemibebe

*galwaygirl007*, you look gorgeous!  That red is one of my favorite colors!

*olialm1* and *dreamdoll*, glad that we have the same preference!

*lilmissb*, me too wish Gilt would ship internationally!

*evanescent*, I'm sure it'll be VERY pricey!  According to *Laura*'s information (thanks *Laura*), this dress may well be over 3k!!!  Even if it'll go 70% off, it'll still be around 1k!!!  That's quite outrageous!


----------



## glitterglo

Galwaygirl, that red dress is one of my absolute favorites!!  Congrats!

And I agree with everyone - those prices are out of control!!


----------



## linda83

*galwaygirl007*, you look lovely in your new red dress


----------



## roussel

wow, these super-high prices are unbelievable! there goes my HL addiction... i don't think i can afford if the prices are these high.


----------



## galwaygirl007

Thanks gemibebe, glitterglo and linda 83! 

Thats my herve leger collection complete for now! Keeping my black signature tank dress, cyan colour-block dress and the rouge v-neck dress and letting go of my coral ombre.

Has no-one told BCBG Max Azria there is a global recession??!!!


----------



## lilmissb

I'm getting turned off HL to be honest. They keep rocking up their prices and making their designs much more avante garde and I'm not sure if I'm liking it.


----------



## dreamdoll

I have to agree, those are my thoughts too...



lilmissb said:


> I'm getting turned off HL to be honest. They keep rocking up their prices and making their designs much more avante garde and I'm not sure if I'm liking it.


----------



## callmelulu

dreamdoll said:


> I have to agree, those are my thoughts too...



me three.  glad i have my few pieces from the good old days (08!)


----------



## lilmissb

^SAME HERE!!! My fave season on Fall 08. Can we stay there forever? Or even if they bring out the same dresses in different colourways...


----------



## amorris

Ok HL lovers residing in Australia,Sydney.. 
I don't think there's any HL stockist here, so how do you get their dresses from?? Except for ebay?!

Also I'm an AU size 8/9.. Which dress size should I get XS or S? 
Thanks!


----------



## lilmissb

^I'm an S in HL and I go between a AU 8-10. I get them off ebay and from the boutiques.


----------



## amorris

lilmissb said:


> ^I'm an S in HL and I go between a AU 8-10. I get them off ebay and from the boutiques.



Thanks, are they pretty loose or are they actually quite tight on you? Cuz usually girls of our size go for a size XS.. and which boutiques are u talking about?


----------



## lilmissb

They're not super tight and they're not loose. I prefer to breathe and being able to move so I choose S. Have a look in our modelling thread and you'll get an idea of how they fit on us all. I get them from the HL boutiques in the US. If you got to the HL website they'll list all the stores.


----------



## Lec8504

amorris said:


> Thanks, are they pretty loose or are they actually quite tight on you? Cuz usually girls of our size go for a size XS.. and which boutiques are u talking about?



what's your measurements?


----------



## amorris

where's the thread with the modelling pics?

my measurements are:

bust 34"
waist 30"
hips 34"


----------



## glitterglo

Amorris, I think you are a size Small in most of the dresses.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Dimple

amorris said:


> Ok HL lovers residing in Australia,Sydney..
> I don't think there's any HL stockist here, so how do you get their dresses from?? Except for ebay?!
> 
> Also I'm an AU size 8/9.. Which dress size should I get XS or S?
> Thanks!



I'm quite sure Parlour X in Paddington stocks it.


----------



## amorris

Thanks all, I'll definitely check out Parlour X


----------



## galwaygirl007

Just watched the clips on u-tube of 90210's premier episode of the second season - Naomi Clark (actress AnnaLynne McCord) in coral cyrille ombre herve leger.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_VuhJJk0LA

The dress looks so hot on her, with her mile long legs and perfect figure (not so hot on 5 foot nothing me! ). Wish I could have made it work for me - alas at 28 years of age I think my growing (taller!) days are over - lol!


----------



## Lec8504

^ her legs look amazing in that dress 

amorris- I agree with glitter..you are def a Small in the HL dresses..for the new ones like Resort and Spring 09 then you might make a XS fit..since they run a bit looser than the older seasons.


----------



## bobolo

galwaygirl007 said:


> Just watched the clips on u-tube of 90210's premier episode of the second season - Naomi Clark (actress AnnaLynne McCord) in coral cyrille ombre herve leger.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_VuhJJk0LA
> 
> The dress looks so hot on her, with her mile long legs and perfect figure (not so hot on 5 foot nothing me! ). Wish I could have made it work for me - alas at 28 years of age I think my growing (taller!) days are over - lol!


 

I thought she looked to skinny !!

And missy you look great in your dresses!!


----------



## sonya

I was at that show and thought the girls looked too skinny, they were so flat. You want more of a shape to fill out those designs. The general feeling was that the collection was boring. 




girlfrommoscow said:


> i kind of like these ones, not sure if i like them enough to get them, the collection is not blowing me away, plus is it me or these models look ghastly, some of them look like ghosts walking down the runway and they look so misearable, i know they are not supposed to smile but they could smile with their eyes!!


----------



## PANda_USC

I am not sure if I should go for an XXS or XS in HL since I've never tried their dresses on. Could someone help with sizing? ^_^. *Many thanks in advance!*

P.S: All of you look beautiful in your HL's! I hope I have enough confidence to wear one...


----------



## olialm1

^^What are your measurements? And what season are you interested in? IMO the fall 08 runs smaller than the new dresses.


----------



## PANda_USC

Goodness..I love all of the HL dresses..even the new, avant garde ones!!

Bust:31"-32"
Waist:24"
Hips: 31"

And what styles look good on people that are short..anyone 5'3" out there that have specific dresses that flatter the petite stature?

Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## Lec8504

^ you're an XXS.   And almost all of the dresses can be tailored..so it doesn't matter how tall you are really.  Just find a cut that flatter your figure..then you're good to go


----------



## glitterglo

Panda, I am also 5'3.  I think most of the dresses work well for our height.  There are some longer styles that might look a little strange because they hit at the knee, but most of the ones I've tried look fine length-wise.


----------



## PANda_USC

^*glitterglo*, thanks! Do you know if the material of the HL dresses is easy to alter? I can imagine the very long ones that hit the knee..looking like they dwarf me!


----------



## Amaryllix

Ladies, I was double-checking Hautelook to see about designer info for their blowout sale tomorrow morning... and they have HL!!


----------



## glitterglo

Oh my!!  Big trouble!!  Blowout sale


----------



## roussel

I know I shouldn't have checked this thread...


----------



## sylphfae

Hi ladies! Does anybody know if Hautlook accepts international credit cards? I know that they only ship to the USA and Canada, but there's nothing specific on their website about international credit cards. I've done a search in this thread, but can't seem to find a definitive answer on this. Has anybody done a successful purchase with Hautelook recently, using an international credit card? 

Thanks for your time!!


----------



## sillywahine

I can't see it on their website anymore! is it over?


----------



## csre

it starts tomorrow 8am pst (it is under designer blowout sale)


----------



## Amaryllix

@Sylph: I'm not quite sure, so you may want to give their customer service a call or e-mail if you can. 

If you want to see a preview of some of the dresses available, watch the video. It's towards the end a bit. There are some cute styles there!


----------



## lilmissb

sylphfae said:


> Hi ladies! Does anybody know if Hautlook accepts international credit cards? I know that they only ship to the USA and Canada, but there's nothing specific on their website about international credit cards. I've done a search in this thread, but can't seem to find a definitive answer on this. Has anybody done a successful purchase with Hautelook recently, using an international credit card?
> 
> Thanks for your time!!



No they don't.


----------



## sylphfae

lilmissb said:


> No they don't.


 
bummer! thanks for your replies, ladies! 

This is probably a long shot, but is there anyway to get around this credit card restriction, for holders of international credit cards, short of getting somebody in the USA to purchase on your behalf?


----------



## lilmissb

^ No. I think the checkout system recognises foreign credit cards from your numbers supplied and what happened to me is they debit the money out of your credit card and it sits in limbo for 5 days before it drops back into your account.

I do know some SG girls have had success. Not sure why. But I don't think it works all the time.


----------



## dreamdoll

I don't think there's any way around it!



sylphfae said:


> bummer! thanks for your replies, ladies!
> 
> This is probably a long shot, but is there anyway to get around this credit card restriction, for holders of international credit cards, short of getting somebody in the USA to purchase on your behalf?


----------



## olialm1

Hautelook has pretty good prices on some dresses. The cream 1 shoulder is less than $500 and the bow dress is $285


----------



## roussel

nothing in my size... great prices though!


----------



## glitterglo

I have the gossip girl tube dress in my cart...should I do it!!?!  Aaack!!


----------



## Amaryllix

If you can't live without it, I say go for it! 

Nothing I can't do without at the sale, but lovely prices!!


----------



## jennified_

I just want that cream one shoulder!!!! thats all I want!!!!


----------



## roussel

I want the bow dress in M, is it all gone? anyone got this dress?


----------



## Amaryllix

I think all the mediums but the sequin dress are gone. D:


----------



## sweetiemermaid

does anyone know Hautelook charge tax or not? i got charge 9.75% tax since im living in LA...that suck...


----------



## roussel

they do charge tax.


----------



## sweetiemermaid

roussel said:


> they do charge tax.




thanks...I think im gonna pass this sale, 70%-10%tax = 60%off...gilt.com is better...


----------



## babybubba753

lots of xxs left...does HL not make XS sizing
all i see are smalls , then it jumps to XXS


----------



## Amaryllix

^It's a final sale from their HL sale a month+ ago, so there's not a whole lot left.


----------



## sillywahine

darn! no xs....back to scouring ebay...went to the SF HL few days ago but not much xs left....pooo


----------



## roussel

ok so who scored from this sale, anyone?


----------



## girlfrommoscow

i am staring at the gold dress with sequins, does anyone knows how it fit? its a good price for it!


----------



## sylphfae

I like the one-shoulder rosette dress!! Did anybody score anything from the sale??


----------



## caterpillar

i received my cream off shoulder from the previous hautelook sale and the xxs is so not flattering on the boobs... lol


----------



## girlfrommoscow

the sale is still on, not any sizes though...i keep coming back to the sequined dress but still have no clue on sizing with those should I? or shouldn't i?


----------



## olialm1

caterpillar lets see pics! and try wearing a nubra with the dress, it'll make a difference on the chest IMO


----------



## sylphfae

Hi girlfrommoscow! I was looking at the sequinned dress over the weekend in the boutique, it fits TTS. The price on Hautelook is great and the dress is well-crafted! However, I'm not sure if you'll get lots of wear out of it cos the sequins limit its wearability/versatility. To me, it's definitely not an everyday dress, but I can imagine it would look stunning if styled right for a big event!


----------



## urasia

Hi! I'm new to Herve and felt so incredible when I wore my new dress to an event that I just had to share!!! Love love love Herve Leger!


----------



## Felle1984

You look stunning, *Urasia*!


----------



## dreamdoll

Looking amazing!



urasia said:


> Hi! I'm new to Herve and felt so incredible when I wore my new dress to an event that I just had to share!!! Love love love Herve Leger!
> 
> View attachment 894753


----------



## PANda_USC

*urasia*, ah, gorgeous dress! I am thinking about buying that exact one!!


----------



## galwaygirl007

urasia said:


> Hi! I'm new to Herve and felt so incredible when I wore my new dress to an event that I just had to share!!! Love love love Herve Leger!
> 
> View attachment 894753



Stunning urasia! Welcome to the addiction!


----------



## linda83

*urasia*, you look amazing!


----------



## evanescent

*urasia *you look amazing!! 

i finally have a lemming for a non-fall08 dress! does anyone know if this is still available in store:

http://www.style.com/slideshows/fashionshows/S2009RTW/HLEGER/RUNWAY/00180m.jpg

and most importantly, is it reduced?  

thanks all!


----------



## sylphfae

you're so pretty, urasia!!!! and that Herve is just stunning on you!!


----------



## urasia

Thanks for the lovely comments guys!!! evanescent that dress is GORGEOUS...I would love to know where to get one as well!


----------



## olialm1

LADIES!!! I just bought something off Hautelook and I'm wondering how long shipping usually takes? It says 10-14 business days but I call bs. TIA.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

olialm1 said:


> LADIES!!! I just bought something off Hautelook and I'm wondering how long shipping usually takes? It says 10-14 business days but I call bs. TIA.



COngratulations!! I have eventually decided not to buy the sequined dress, its so memorable, that it would be hard to wear more than once and will take a lot of care..oh well, i can save money for something else.

Where are you at? When i ordered from Hautelook it took about 2 weeks to arrive to Toronto


----------



## linda83

*olialm1*, which dress did you get?  I think when HauteLook had the Herve Leger sale back in March, it took 14 business days for them to just ship the dresses out! Perhaps it'll go faster this time, in case these dresses were returns from previous sales, and they actually have the dresses on hand?


----------



## dreamdoll

Congrats on your purchase!!! Hautelook takes a while to ship...up to 14 days is about right...



olialm1 said:


> LADIES!!! I just bought something off Hautelook and I'm wondering how long shipping usually takes? It says 10-14 business days but I call bs. TIA.


----------



## OrangeCounty

Does anyone know if there are fake HL dresses and skirts out there? I am looking on ebay at some items which is why I am wondering! I just dont want to get jipped b/c I am seeing some prices that are pretty low for HL.


----------



## linda83

^^ I don't believe there are any fake HLs (at least, that's what's been stated on this thread in the past). You could post links to auctions you're interested in, and I'm sure the ladies on this thread could weigh in on authenticity


----------



## helpchow

urasia - you look so gorgeous in that dress. you could be an actress or a model.


----------



## lvpiggy

and the prodigal piggy returns! (^(oo)^)v

i must admit i really was not feeling the last couple of collections, and i'd just about given up on HL . . . but then . . . one fateful afternoon, on a sunny paris street, piggy nearly backed into the window of the rue cambon HL store! who would refuse such a prompting of fate? not i, said the little piggy 

and sure enough, i rifled through all the racks, and just as i was about to leave, i spotted this:










the colour is called coffee . . . also, not sure if this has already been reported, but the SA at rue cambon confirmed that going forward, they will be cutting the XXS from the sizing range


----------



## olialm1

^ WTF? WHY would they eliminated xxs?!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

^ ITA. I just started getting interested in Herve and I just so happen to be an XXS...what am I gonna do now.? Will I only be able to shop old collections?!?!?! *Are they getting rid of the XXS and making the XS the same proportions as the XXS? * ::cries::


----------



## lvpiggy

*olialm1, PANda_USC* - ITA, it's super annoying . . . but i think it's b/c the XXS wasn't selling that well . . . that's why there were always lots of XXS dresses left at the sales, even tho the XS and S sizes were all gone . . . they shifted the scale down a bit, but the XS is still noticeably looser than the Fall 2008 XXS, although i would say it's pretty similar in fit to the older Resort 2008 collection XXS dresses


----------



## glitterglo

Hi Piggy, nice to see you back!  Love that new dress!

Urasia, the cream dress looks great on you!

Ladies, someone please buy this one so I don't!
http://www.gilt.com/s/personaloffers/product/16670534?size=xs&wli=8160749


----------



## dreamdoll

Welcome back!! You look amazing in this new dress!



lvpiggy said:


> and the prodigal piggy returns! (^(oo)^)v
> 
> i must admit i really was not feeling the last couple of collections, and i'd just about given up on HL . . . but then . . . one fateful afternoon, on a sunny paris street, piggy nearly backed into the window of the rue cambon HL store! who would refuse such a prompting of fate? not i, said the little piggy
> 
> and sure enough, i rifled through all the racks, and just as i was about to leave, i spotted this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the colour is called coffee . . . also, not sure if this has already been reported, but the SA at rue cambon confirmed that going forward, they will be cutting the XXS from the sizing range


----------



## Dimple

OrangeCounty said:


> Does anyone know if there are fake HL dresses and skirts out there? I am looking on ebay at some items which is why I am wondering! I just dont want to get jipped b/c I am seeing some prices that are pretty low for HL.



I was wondering about this myself. I noticed a particular seller on ebay had the same pictures as *these *ioffer (a site notorious for fakes) ones. I noticed the ebay seller have items that are Miu Miu / Marc Jacobs inspired clothing but only states "Miu" (not Miu Miu) and "Marc" (not Marc Jacobs) in the title. It just makes me think perhaps they are starting to make fakes. Then again, they did sell cheaply awhile back, so who knows.

You look gorgeous *lvpiggy *


----------



## lilmissb

Wow piggy! Nice to see you back here!!! You look fabulous as usual. Why are they cutting out XXS????


----------



## OrangeCounty

Dimple said:


> I was wondering about this myself. I noticed a particular seller on ebay had the same pictures as *these *ioffer (a site notorious for fakes) ones. I noticed the ebay seller have items that are Miu Miu / Marc Jacobs inspired clothing but only states "Miu" (not Miu Miu) and "Marc" (not Marc Jacobs) in the title. It just makes me think perhaps they are starting to make fakes. Then again, they did sell cheaply awhile back, so who knows.



That is exactly who I was referring to! I asked her if her product was real and she said yes, but she has a recent feedback stating that a dress was not authentic. She said she gets it from a woman in China where HL is made. The skirt I was looking at looks auth, but I am not sure since the price is so low. I am looking on ioffer now and there are tons of fakes on there....I am so surprised!


----------



## Nieners

I really want to buy my first HL dress, but not sure what the perfect first choice is, any ideas?


----------



## lilmissb

^Depends on what you want it for Nieners and how conservative you want it to be.


----------



## dreamdoll

Wow now they have fakes too?



Dimple said:


> I was wondering about this myself. I noticed a particular seller on ebay had the same pictures as *these *ioffer (a site notorious for fakes) ones. I noticed the ebay seller have items that are Miu Miu / Marc Jacobs inspired clothing but only states "Miu" (not Miu Miu) and "Marc" (not Marc Jacobs) in the title. It just makes me think perhaps they are starting to make fakes. Then again, they did sell cheaply awhile back, so who knows.
> 
> You look gorgeous *lvpiggy *


----------



## Dimple

I'm not too sure. It makes me think they are, as normally the items listed on ioffer are usually fake. If you have a look at *this* ebay seller, he has the same photos as *this *ioffer seller. 

Also if you do some research into the seller on ioffer, he appears to have an *account* on ebay as the items seem to be photographed and displayed in a very similar way. This seller left a positive feedback for the original seller on ebay for a Herve Leger item 1 hour after someone mentioned the purple bow dress was fake. It seems like the seller has two accounts. 

ETA: One more thing I just noticed was that the "positive" ebay feedback was left on 02-Oct-09 *11:46*. However the item ended on 02 Oct, 2009 *11:23*:24 AEST. How is it the person received an item 20 minutes after the auction ended? Surely a seller with 200+ feedbacks would know to leave feedback after receiving an item.

Correct me if I'm wrong but just my thoughts.


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks for sharing Dimple...good for everyone to be more alert.


----------



## marizza

urasia said:


> Hi! I'm new to Herve and felt so incredible when I wore my new dress to an event that I just had to share!!! Love love love Herve Leger!
> 
> View attachment 894753


 
You look amazing in this dress!


----------



## caterpillar

Here's me in the cream off shoulder. not sure about the boob area (not wearing a bra here). size xxs.


----------



## jsc6

caterpillar: the one shoulder looks stunning on you, fits you perfectly!


----------



## tresjoliex

caterpillar, very pretty!


----------



## glitterglo

I think it looks great on you, caterpillar


----------



## PANda_USC

*caterpillar*, the dress looks great on you!!


----------



## olialm1

ITA. It looks awesome, and your boobs don't even looked squished. What loubs are those?


----------



## caterpillar

^they're bronze isados


----------



## dreamdoll

*caterpillar*, you look amazing in the dress!!


----------



## lilflobowl

looking good *caterpillar*!


----------



## PANda_USC

Hey girls! Just wanted to know..does anyone have this dress? And has a ..uhm...small chest? I want to buy this dress but I am afraid of the dress sliding down and exposing my breasts for all to see...and does anyone have pointers on how to prevent the dress from doing that?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## PANda_USC

Also!!

I was looking at the grey bow dress in XXS! the auction said that the size runs a bit bigger. Anyone who has the bow dress in asphalt or violet and wears XXS, does it run true to size or is it a bit bigger like the seller said? (my size: Chest=31", Waist=23.5", Hips, 31") I don't want it to be saggy on me...

Thank you thank you thank you in advance!


----------



## bagsforme

Intermix.com is having a sale on european designers oct 9-18.  Leger is included.  Use code EUROPEAN for 30% off.


----------



## glitterglo

Panda, re:  the strapless dress you should be okay.  The dresses have rubber banding around them so they shouldn't slide down.

As for the bow dress, I don't think it would be saggy on you at all.  The top part of that dress is the tighest IMO.


----------



## PANda_USC

*glitterglo*, thank you so much for the help!


----------



## dreamdoll

To prevent the dress from sliding (if you are concerned), you can ask HL for matching straps to attach, HTH



PANda_USC said:


> Hey girls! Just wanted to know..does anyone have this dress? And has a ..uhm...small chest? I want to buy this dress but I am afraid of the dress sliding down and exposing my breasts for all to see...and does anyone have pointers on how to prevent the dress from doing that?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thank you for this 



bagsforme said:


> Intermix.com is having a sale on european designers oct 9-18.  Leger is included.  Use code EUROPEAN for 30% off.


----------



## caterpillar

panda, the bow dress runs a little big compared to fall 2008 dresses. the xxs on me was fine, but def not as tight as some of the other dresses. my measurements are bigger than yours so i'm not sure if you'll get the 'tight' effect.


----------



## PANda_USC

^*caterpillar*, thank you so much. Yeah..I imagine the bow dress, since the seller even admitted it could run to a size 2!, would be huge on someone like me who is more of a 00...and my having a small;flat chest...it just would look awful..Haha, you're convincing me more and more to buy the same HL dress you have(the one shoulder piece)!!! : P!!


----------



## tresjoliex

Will the charlotte skirt hit sale at boutiques greater than 30%?


----------



## dreamdoll

My contribution for the weekend..one lovely tpfer was in town, and we had a HL meetup  Thanks ladies! I had a fabulous evening


----------



## gwendolen

Pretty!


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks for posting pics J!


----------



## gemibebe

*lv*, you look gorgeous as always!

*caterpillar*, you look great in that cream one shoulder dress!

*PANda_USC*, I have this dress and I have the same concern as yours.  So I asked the store to put two straps.  Here's the modeling pic:






*dreamdoll*, already said in the H forum: you girls are so HOT in the HLs!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks *gwendolen*, *gemibebe*! 

*V*, don't mention it 

*gemibebe*, you look fabulous in the tube! I got straps for it too


----------



## dreamdoll

So, I got the news from the lovely ladies last night that our local HL boutique is finally open! Here's a spy pic to share...and this is what caught my eye  But local prices are way high!


----------



## PANda_USC

*gemibebe*, that's brilliant!! I think I will have to add straps to it to prevent slippage. Thank you so much for supplying a photo too!! Your post is extremely helpful.

*dreamdoll*, Oo, the shades of pink on that one shoulder dress are beauuuutiful....


----------



## Bagged

I ordered this one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thinking about getting this one, also.  This is gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You ladies look wonderful!!


----------



## lilmissb

Oh wow *dream!* How is the pricing in the boutique there?


----------



## klng

*Dreamdoll*, I love the pink one-shouldered dress you posted above.  It reminds me of this HL from the Sartorialist blog.


----------



## dreamdoll

Exorbitant! 
I think we're better off still buying from the US..



lilmissb said:


> Oh wow *dream!* How is the pricing in the boutique there?


----------



## dreamdoll

Congrats! Please post pics when you get them 



Bagged said:


> I ordered this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about getting this one, also.  This is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ladies look wonderful!!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks for this pic kIng! I love the dress too  I believe it is the exact same design just in pink tones...



klng said:


> *Dreamdoll*, I love the pink one-shouldered dress you posted above.  It reminds me of this HL from the Sartorialist blog.


----------



## lilmissb

dreamdoll said:


> Exorbitant!
> I think we're better off still buying from the US..


 
What a shame!


----------



## dreamdoll

But I'm glad that we have the boutique locally now (tho I doubt they'll ever actually go on real mark-downs)...makes seeing in person a lot easier 



lilmissb said:


> What a shame!


----------



## sylphfae

The service in the Singapore HL boutique seems pretty good so far! SAs are friendly and very helpful! Sizes are quite limited though. 

Random, but I came across the Ungaro Cruise 2010 show, and the pink Ungaro dress looks awfully like the navy-and-white HL Blair dress! Strange coincidence??


----------



## lilflobowl

*sylphfae*, I think it's more like inspired/copying rather than mere coincidence!


----------



## PANda_USC

Thank you all for helping answer my questions earlier!

I have another question now, about the bow dress in XXS.  I've seen that everyone has either the violet/black bow dress or the asphalt grey/black bow dress, and I was told that the XXS for that style ran a bit larger than normal(instead of being a 00, it ran up to a size 2).

So then what about this dress? It's the bow dress in an ivory/cream color..completely monochrome. Did it come out during the same season as the grey and violet versions, and if so, will the XXS be running up to a size 2 as well?
*
Thanks so much in advance!*


----------



## may3545

^Hey Panda! I tried this cream dress as well-- it's from the Fall 08 season i believe.. I found that it ran big as well. 

You can always alter the dresses if you really love it but it doesn't come in a smaller size-- however, it's a huge hassle and a risk as it may not turn out right due to the intricate bandage stitching.


----------



## PANda_USC

^ *May!*..it's such a gorgeous, timeless color too..and I'm picturing it with my Chanel Westminster Flap..sigh.....a lot of women said it runs from 00-2 but that seems like a pretty wide range to me..I guess if I really *love* it, I should just buy it and get it altered so that it fits more snug on me...it's worth a shot!


----------



## glitterglo

Panda, I honestly think it will fit you just fine.  It's not going to be so large it's "swimming" on you, KWIM?


----------



## PANda_USC

^ I know I know but the place where I'm worried it will sag  is the chest area since I am quite flat...O_O...no one wants a saggy chest area, : P.  You're right *glitterglo*, I shouldn't stress so much about it and just go all in!


----------



## dreamdoll

What blatant copies!

*Panda*, I think it runs a little bigger...HTH


----------



## glitterglo

PANda_USC said:


> ^ I know I know but the place where I'm worried it will sag is the chest area since I am quite flat...O_O...no one wants a saggy chest area, : P. You're right *glitterglo*, I shouldn't stress so much about it and just go all in!


 
To me, the chest was really snug on this dress.  I'm really flat too, and it fit me okay.  I ended up selling my cream dress to fund another dress, but I still thought it was fabulous


----------



## sylphfae

dreamdoll, lilflobowl, I agree! It's so strange that a couture house would copy a ready-to-wear line though (maybe it's Lohan's influence!)

Panda, the dress is really cute!! Rachel Bilson looks awesome in it, and she's probably an XXS too, cos she's tiny! She might have got it altered though..


----------



## Bagged

dreamdoll said:


> Congrats! Please post pics when you get them


Thanks, I will!


----------



## arireyes

lvpiggy said:


> and the prodigal piggy returns! (^(oo)^)v
> 
> i must admit i really was not feeling the last couple of collections, and i'd just about given up on HL . . . but then . . . one fateful afternoon, on a sunny paris street, piggy nearly backed into the window of the rue cambon HL store! who would refuse such a prompting of fate? not i, said the little piggy
> 
> and sure enough, i rifled through all the racks, and just as i was about to leave, i spotted this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the colour is called coffee . . . also, not sure if this has already been reported, but the SA at rue cambon confirmed that going forward, they will be cutting the XXS from the sizing range


I love this dress!  How does it run?


----------



## linda83

PANda_USC said:


> ^ I know I know but the place where I'm worried it will sag  is the chest area since I am quite flat...O_O...no one wants a saggy chest area, : P.  You're right *glitterglo*, I shouldn't stress so much about it and just go all in!



I think this dress runs pretty true to size in the chest area, actually. It's looser below the chest. I tried it on in my regular size, and the chest was really really tight for me.


----------



## PANda_USC

*dreamdoll* and *linda83*, thank you for clearing that up for me! I really appreciate you taking the time to answer my queries.

*linda83*, did you end up buying the dress or was the looseness below the chest a deterrent?


----------



## evanescent

hi ladies! hope everyone is well! i've just returned from singapore for a wedding and met up with 3 lovely HL ladies! it was such a pleasure meeting all of you!!  some pics:

sharloett: cream bow dress
dreamdoll: purple off shoulder dress
lilflobowl: honeysuckle dress
evanescent: rosette one shoulder dress


----------



## evanescent

and also wore HL to the wedding:


----------



## PANda_USC

*evanescent*, stunning HL dresses all around! I love how you pair it with CL's and Chanel(the same way I would want to dress it up).


----------



## evanescent

catching up on posts.. *caterpillar*, you look great in the one shoulder dress!!! 

*dreamdoll*, thats such a cute dress, i didnt see if when i was in store! how much is it? did you see the $8k dress?? 

thanks *panda*!!


----------



## LiLi<3

melissab said:


> ok this one fits sooooo much better! I can breathe!!!


 
I don't know what's cuter....your dress or the baby!! 
Joking! The dress looks fab and your baby is so adorable.
I hope one day i can own one of these dresses. *sigh*

ETA: Oh my, seems i missed many others...
everyone looks so pretty in their HL dresses.


----------



## sharloett

Woot, I caught up on some posts finally!

*evan* - Love your glittery CLs, did not really see them that night. Lovely!!
*Panda* - Hope I'm not too late but the cream bow dress, its not too big at the chest area. I'm rather flat too, and I have not had to alter my size S dress... yet...haha!
*Dream *- I need to go check out the local HL store man...


----------



## may3545

evanescent said:


> hi ladies! hope everyone is well! i've just returned from singapore for a wedding and met up with 3 lovely HL ladies! it was such a pleasure meeting all of you!!  some pics:
> 
> sharloett: cream bow dress
> dreamdoll: purple off shoulder dress
> lilflobowl: honeysuckle dress
> evanescent: rosette one shoulder dress



All you ladies look stunning! I wish I had more occasions to wear my HLs, then I'd buy more hehehe.


----------



## olialm1

Super cute pictures!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*sharloett* hahaha, thank you "bosom buddy", ^_^. I saw you had the exact dress I want. It looks great on you, ^_^


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Nice pics! everyone looks fab in their HL


----------



## dreamdoll

*evanscent*, thank you for the pics!! And you look gorgeous in the ash ombre!! Hmm I think the dress I saw was about $2.5k 

*sharloett*,  worth checking out the local store!


----------



## lilflobowl

*evanescent*, thanks for posting pics! I hope you enjoyed your trip here! Can you email them to me? I'll PM you my email address!

*sharloett & dreamdoll*, let's have a HL outing get-together! Then we can just happily snap pics of the dresses we tried on


----------



## evanescent

thanks ladies, it was a fabulous night out! V, let me know what email address you want me to send them to, although i've tagged you on FB


----------



## glitterglo

Ladies, looking fabulous as always


----------



## dreamdoll

Sure 



lilflobowl said:


> *evanescent*, thanks for posting pics! I hope you enjoyed your trip here! Can you email them to me? I'll PM you my email address!
> 
> *sharloett & dreamdoll*, let's have a HL outing get-together! Then we can just happily snap pics of the dresses we tried on


----------



## caterpillar

everyone looks AMAZING in their dresses!


----------



## piaffe73

Hello Leger Lovers,
I need some advice, I just bought my first dress on ebay (the Estelle in black and white) and it is absolutely gorgeous  but doesn't fit right everywhere... I got the large size, the bottom fits fine but my 36B chest doesn't exactly fill out the top! Also the straps are a little long, but I wonder it it could be altered successfully given the way the straps are attached in the back... Also its not really very tight, I could get it on easily by myself, which I thought was in indication that it was too big, but as its not the traditional bandage dress maybe its different? Help! What should I do? Re-sell it and hope a medium comes along and that it fits? Try to get it altered? Any suggestions which tailor I should go to (I live in Honolulu, but travel to LA)? Also as a side note, what underwear do you ladies wear with your light colored Legers given that most show through?


----------



## dreamdoll

I think you might possibly be able to take in just the top alone. However, reading that it is not that tight on you, I'd say I believe L is too large for you. HLs normally require a bit of "help" to get into I think, they look fabulous very fitted...and regarding underwear, definitely try a nubra, and wear nude bottoms if it's a light coloured piece. HTH!



piaffe73 said:


> Hello Leger Lovers,
> I need some advice, I just bought my first dress on ebay (the Estelle in black and white) and it is absolutely gorgeous  but doesn't fit right everywhere... I got the large size, the bottom fits fine but my 36B chest doesn't exactly fill out the top! Also the straps are a little long, but I wonder it it could be altered successfully given the way the straps are attached in the back... Also its not really very tight, I could get it on easily by myself, which I thought was in indication that it was too big, but as its not the traditional bandage dress maybe its different? Help! What should I do? Re-sell it and hope a medium comes along and that it fits? Try to get it altered? Any suggestions which tailor I should go to (I live in Honolulu, but travel to LA)? Also as a side note, what underwear do you ladies wear with your light colored Legers given that most show through?


----------



## piaffe73

Thanks for your comments dreamdoll, I have a tough decision to make... The dress is so beautiful and I got it for a steal ($370), I'd hate to let it go. My only worry with going smaller is that it fits well around my ribcage and from reading this thread it sounds like that is the trickiest spot to fit. I don't know what I'll do...


----------



## dreamdoll

I understand, and the price you got it at is a definitely steal! The dresses do stretch out quite a bit, however if you love the one you have too much, perhaps go to a reliable tailor to take it in...GL!



piaffe73 said:


> Thanks for your comments dreamdoll, I have a tough decision to make... The dress is so beautiful and I got it for a steal ($370), I'd hate to let it go. My only worry with going smaller is that it fits well around my ribcage and from reading this thread it sounds like that is the trickiest spot to fit. I don't know what I'll do...


----------



## glitterglo

Ladies, I thought I'd just put a warning out there.  It seems HL fakes have hit the market.  I saw the below HL listed on eBay for a too-good-to-be-true price, and something about it looked off to me, so I compared it to photos of the authentic HL dress.  Sure enough, there were subtle differences.  The most glaring one is the number of "bands" on the bottom is different.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280411534682&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Beware!


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *glitterglo*... I guess it was only going to be a matter of time since the dresses are made in China anyway?

edit to add: oh, it seems like in the listing she added this: "noted: This is the actual dress that you going to received.  This is Herver Leger INSPIRED 2009 brand new style of bandage Dress!! Great deal!! Same quality"


----------



## Dimple

glitterglo said:


> Ladies, I thought I'd just put a warning out there.  It seems HL fakes have hit the market.  I saw the below HL listed on eBay for a too-good-to-be-true price, and something about it looked off to me, so I compared it to photos of the authentic HL dress.  Sure enough, there were subtle differences.  The most glaring one is the number of "bands" on the bottom is different.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280411534682&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Beware!



I think the seller you mentioned above is the one I mentioned previously - *this* one. The formatting of the auctions are both very similar; as are the photos. It was bound to happen unfortunately.


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks for this!



glitterglo said:


> Ladies, I thought I'd just put a warning out there. It seems HL fakes have hit the market. I saw the below HL listed on eBay for a too-good-to-be-true price, and something about it looked off to me, so I compared it to photos of the authentic HL dress. Sure enough, there were subtle differences. The most glaring one is the number of "bands" on the bottom is different.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280411534682&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Beware!


----------



## glitterglo

Dimple said:


> I think the seller you mentioned above is the one I mentioned previously - *this* one. The formatting of the auctions are both very similar; as are the photos. It was bound to happen unfortunately.


 
Good catch, dimple.  I think this is indeed the same seller.  They are in the same location and have similar items, most of which are probably fake.  (on another note, I wasn't aware there was fake Anthro or Betsey Johnson)!

The good news is, the HL she had up was removed


----------



## PANda_USC

Just got my first Herve Leger dress, pre-loved, but still a beautiful array of colors!

*Thank you everyone * who has inspired me to buy HL because of all of their fabulous modeling pics and a special thank you to everyone who facilitated my introduction to Herve Leger on this thread my answering my sizing questions(*dreamdoll, glitterglo, May, caterpillar, gemi, lec, oli)*!


----------



## laurayuki

oh u look cute!!!  love it! u wore it well


----------



## dreamdoll

*panda_usc*, you look fabulous!!


----------



## olialm1

Great purchase panda!! It is super cute and flattering. It looks great on you


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

panda_usc, you look gorgeous. Eva and everyone at the Singapore meet, you all look smoking hot!!!

I wish someone would organise a HL meet here in Sydney!!!!


----------



## may3545

*G*, you look AMAZING! We gotta go out and wear our HL dresses now =D


----------



## lilflobowl

Looking good panda~


----------



## Lec8504

panda...you look amazing!  Hopefully we'll meet if we do have another meet up


----------



## glitterglo

Panda, congrats on your first HL!  It looks beautiful on you!


----------



## Bagged

Ladies, my dress arrived a few days ago!  Can't wait to wear it later this year.  On a diet right now and will need to drop a few sizes, but I am not worried about that.


----------



## Bagged

lvpiggy said:


> and the prodigal piggy returns! (^(oo)^)v
> 
> i must admit i really was not feeling the last couple of collections, and i'd just about given up on HL . . . but then . . . one fateful afternoon, on a sunny paris street, piggy nearly backed into the window of the rue cambon HL store! who would refuse such a prompting of fate? not i, said the little piggy
> 
> and sure enough, i rifled through all the racks, and just as i was about to leave, i spotted this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the colour is called coffee . . . also, not sure if this has already been reported, but the SA at rue cambon confirmed that going forward, they will be cutting the XXS from the sizing range


Nice!! Those shoes!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*laurayuki*, thank you, and a double thank you for posting all of those pics of you wearing HL, ^_^

*dreamdoll*, thanks Love! I think I might purchase the dark violet off the shoulder HL that you have..next purchase perhaps? You modeled it very well!

*brasilianbabe*, ::blushes:: thank you!

*May*, let's go lounge hopping all dolled up!

*lilflobowl, thank you!*

*lec*, thank you! You mean the Bay Area meet in November? Looks like it's gonna be Tuesdayyy or Friday..hope you can make it!!

*glitterglo*, first but not last right? : P. Too bad they're getting rid of xxs huh?


----------



## PANda_USC

And my addiction to HL has started!! I just wanted to get all of your opinions on these two dresses from HL's Spring 2010 line and Resort Line..they're very uhm...cutesy/doll-ish but I really like that look.

*What do you think? I know a lot of people the thread were saying they were unimpressed by HL's new dresses...Thanks in advance!*


----------



## lilflobowl

Panda, tbh I don't feel they're representative enough of HL. They are pretty dresses but IMHO HLs are about the bandages...


----------



## evanescent

*panda*, you look amazing!!! great buy! 

i tend to agree with *lilflo *about the HL characteristic.. to me what sets HL apart from everything else are the bandage layers. i mean, they're pretty dresses, but i think you can get that look from another brand!


----------



## laurayuki

i like the glitter stuff but i feel like they are going to be totally overpriced.. Yikes! when it hits the $1,900 mark I have to compare it with Armani, J Mende, Dior and all the other great designers and I would rather buy something different...


----------



## PANda_USC

*lilflobowl*, hmm..I agree but hm...do you think the bandages will come out again or will Leger be pumping out these more generic designs? 

*evanescent*, thank you! I was a bit dubious about the HL dress because I'm not used to uhm...wearing skin tight things? But I'm glad I did!! Seeing all of you in these amazing dresses made me want one too! What other brands would you recommend that would fit an XXS in HL? I need guidance! 

*laurayuki*, thank you for your input!..gah..I cant get the sparkly one out of my head...haha..and I love your sparkly new purchase!


----------



## Lec8504

i agree with the girls....the sparky ones are nice..but way overprice..especially for something made in China.  Even with the 60% off :/   Laura the Marchesa dress you posted on FB is absolutely gorgeous!  I would rather spend my $ on that then the new HLs hehe.  

Panda...another HL meet in Nov?  Who's organizing it?


----------



## PANda_USC

*Lec*, there is? I didn't know there was another Bay Area HL meet in November! I am organizing tPF meet for the Bay Area for November at Gitane (older brother is part-owner), restaurant in downtown SF...Are you joining us? You should come! They have nummy spanish tapas and stuff drinks and a wonderful boho/gypsy theme!


----------



## lilflobowl

Panda, I believe the bandage dresses will always be there. Whether or not it'll be at a "reasonable" price point though is another matter altogether. All of us were lamenting earlier on that the prices HL is now trying to command is getting outrageous, even when on 60-70% sales, considering it holds a Made in China label. The perception of quality, price & that label just doesn't work in HLs favour, though that's just my opinion as a consumer though.


----------



## PANda_USC

*lilflobowl*, true that. He cant expect to hike up the prices unless he maintains some high standards with respect to quality, design etc. Thank you for your insight!


----------



## joools3

Hey ladies, I need help in purchasing my first HL dress!!! I live in Canada so there are few stores that have it, so I will be making my first purchase online.

My dimenions are 32C-25.5-35

Would anyone know if I would be a XXS or XS???  

I also do like this dress:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270473213043&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

How does the sizing on that work??

Thanks ladies!!!!


----------



## joools3

Also, I don't want to purchase a dress that would flatten out my breasts! lol


----------



## PANda_USC

^xs!


----------



## joools3

Are you sure xs? Because I've asked some tPF members for their dimensions and it's around my size and certain dresses they were XXS?? Btw, I'm extremely tiny on top lolol Pear Shape... lol


----------



## PANda_USC

*joools*, I wear an XXS and my chest is 31", 23.5" waist, 31-32" hips and man..the dress was quite snug on my butt....I actually had a bit of trouble pulling it over my bum because it's disproportional to my torso(runner legs and bum)....O_O...yeah..I think you're an XXS on the top..but your hips are an XS. You're absolutely right though! Some of the styles run a bit bigger than others...sometimes XXS, that are supposed to be equivalent to 00 run to size 2!* I hope someone else can answer about the sizing of that particular style!*


----------



## sweetiemermaid

I am really confused, I check ebay for HL dress, and there are two style of price tag, are they both real? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...trksid=m38&_nkw=%09260494615808&_fvi=1&_rdc=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Herve-Leger...temQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Dresses?hash=item27ac6ada51


----------



## joools3

PANda_USC said:


> *joools*, I wear an XXS and my chest is 31", 23.5" waist, 31-32" hips and man..the dress was quite snug on my butt....I actually had a bit of trouble pulling it over my bum because it's disproportional to my torso(runner legs and bum)....O_O...yeah..I think you're an XXS on the top..but your hips are an XS. You're absolutely right though! Some of the styles run a bit bigger than others...sometimes XXS, that are supposed to be equivalent to 00 run to size 2!* I hope someone else can answer about the sizing of that particular style!*


 
thanks alot Panda!! I'll just get everythng in XS just to be on the safe side ! lol


----------



## PANda_USC

*jools3*, gahh, it varies by style! Just buy one at first to see how the fit is!! Hahaha..I know..it's so easy to get carried away with these gorgeous dresses, huh? I'm HL greedy too, muahahaha


----------



## lilflobowl

Jools, you're the same size as me (except your boobs are bigger) so I would say that for the Fall08 collection you'd be an XS because the cutting ran smaller but for the collections before you'd be an XXS. Even the newer collections run slighter bigger than Fall08 so it's quite possible that you'd be an XXS. 

Having said that though, if you're unsure about sizing it's always better to go one size up & then go to a good tailor & get the dress altered down.


----------



## lilflobowl

Oh, & as for the dress in question, I would get the XS if I were you.


----------



## Lec8504

joools3 said:


> Hey ladies, I need help in purchasing my first HL dress!!! I live in Canada so there are few stores that have it, so I will be making my first purchase online.
> 
> My dimenions are 32C-25.5-35
> 
> Would anyone know if I would be a XXS or XS???
> 
> I also do like this dress:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270473213043&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> How does the sizing on that work??
> 
> Thanks ladies!!!!



You would be an XS in that dress.  That dress runs extremely tight around the hips/butt area.   I'm usually a XS in HL..but that dress I got a S since it felt more comfortable at the time...but now I wish I had gotten it in my usual size since it does stretch a little after the first wear.   Also that dress is a very deep v-neck...it's very flattering up top..so i vote for that dress


----------



## Lec8504

sweetiemermaid said:


> I am really confused, I check ebay for HL dress, and there are two style of price tag, are they both real?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...trksid=m38&_nkw=%09260494615808&_fvi=1&_rdc=1
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Herve-Leger...temQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Dresses?hash=item27ac6ada51



The grey dress (i think LVpiggy has that dress...or someone else in here does..maybe you can ask them)...but I've never seen that price tag before though.  

The coral dress...the tag looks good..it's the same as all of mine.


----------



## lilflobowl

Lec, long time no see!


----------



## linda83

sweetiemermaid said:


> I am really confused, I check ebay for HL dress, and there are two style of price tag, are they both real?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...trksid=m38&_nkw=%09260494615808&_fvi=1&_rdc=1
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Herve-Leger...temQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Dresses?hash=item27ac6ada51



Are you talking about how the first dress's tag doesn't have a price on it? A dress I bought from theOutnet didn't have the price printed on it. Not sure if it looks exactly like that, but it looks fairly legit to me.


----------



## renayamasaki

Awww, Panda, your dress is SUPER cute~
Love the gradation and amazing figure!


----------



## Lec8504

linda- really?  the blue dress I bought from the outnet had a price on it....iono has anyone else seen a price tag like that?  All of the fakes popping up now is making me wary of buying HL on ebay.   

lilflo- hey!  yeh I've been busy with job (raise = more work = less tpf time) and a new handbag obsession lol.  How have u been?  Any new dresses?


----------



## sweetiemermaid

Lec8504 said:


> linda- really?  the blue dress I bought from the outnet had a price on it....iono has anyone else seen a price tag like that?  All of the fakes popping up now is making me wary of buying HL on ebay.
> 
> lilflo- hey!  yeh I've been busy with job (raise = more work = less tpf time) and a new handbag obsession lol.  How have u been?  Any new dresses?



thats what i thought, I searching ebay around and authentic tags all have price on it....I check ioffer.com, and here it goes...


http://www.ioffer.com/i/herve-leger-dress-new-arrival--123500121

the silver dress had been wide faked

so does other styles, we need to really be careful...
http://www.ioffer.com/selling/themoonlight


----------



## olialm1

FAKE herve leger dresses?  What's next?!?!!


----------



## joools3

Thanks alot lilflobowl and Lec!! you ladies ROCK!


----------



## bowsnhearts

Hi girls, I have been lurking on this thread for a long time now!! All the ladies look so lovely in their HL dresses!

I am intending to get one eventually as they are so lovely!

I am just wondering how stretchy are the HL dresses? I am just concerned because I have an ample bust and am afraid that with the extra support the HL dresses give, I might end up looking quite indecent. 

Do the dresses snap back into shape after dry cleaning? Or will it remain stretched?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## PANda_USC

*renayamasaki*, thank you for the compliment on my first HL dress and my figure, ^_^.


----------



## lilflobowl

Lec, congrats on the raise! I can see where that $$ has been going ;P no new dresses for me; instead I've been buying lotsa unnecessary clothes & a couple of "cheap" bodycon skirts from Topshop!

Joools, no worries. Glad to know I've been of some help.

Bowsnhearts, the dresses will shrink back after drycleaning. My opinion is that the strapless dresses might be a bit of a gamble for bustier girls but most of the dresses can accomodate at least a C-cup comfortably.


----------



## piaffe73

dreamdoll said:


> I understand, and the price you got it at is a definitely steal! The dresses do stretch out quite a bit, however if you love the one you have too much, perhaps go to a reliable tailor to take it in...GL!


 
Thanks for the encouragement dreamdoll, I've decided to keep the dress, its too beautiful to part with! As far as a tailor, I've gotten the impression on this board that Clancy in SF is the way to go. I'll be there for a 5 hour layover around Christmas, wonder if that's enough time to see if they can work magic with my dress...  

Also I just have to say everyone in this thread looks fantastically hot in their Legers, which is good incentive to keep going to the gym so I can do my dress justice but bad for my shopping habit! Seeing all your lovely Louboutins paired with the HLs doesn't help either!


----------



## piaffe73

Oops, I didn't realize Clancy's is in Singapore!


----------



## Lec8504

^ I highly recommend Diaz Brothers in San Francisco.  A lot of the HL girls in SF take their dresses to them.  I had about 4 of my HL dresses altered there, and they've never messed up on anything.

*Lilflobowl*- yes, it's embarassing lol.  My bf was like "your boss is just fueling your addiction" hahah.  But I did promise him that after I get all 3 of my chanels then no more for a while for me..I need to start seriously saving up for our Japan trip.    And clothes (and accessories) are never unnecessary...we need it everyday..lots and lots of it!


----------



## renayamasaki

*PANda_USC* no problem! 
It really does look stunning on you though, lol.

*Lec8504*
Oohhh I'm saving for Japan too! 
Are you sightseeing? Probably not with a HL dress though, ahaha


----------



## neko-chan

How tight should your HL fit? I made the cardinal sin of buying before trying and they sent me a larger size. Anyway, when I wear it, it's really comfortable but I don't feel "sucked in" by it especially in the waist area, and I'm wondering if that is normal. Is the semi-uncomfortable/very constricted look just an illusion, or really should it fit as such?

Please be honest you lovely ladies! 







Can you tell I ate before I took this picture? haha


----------



## lilflobowl

Neko-chan, nice dress & I actually think it fits you just nicely! You don't want it too tight cos then little rolls may appear here & there. It just be fitted & just a little difficult to put on. Mustn't forget that once zipped up the dress will mold itself to your bodyshape so it won't feel suffocatingly uncomfortable.

Lec, I'm going up in january for snowboarding! You're going to totally enjoy the cherry blossoms & the food there!


----------



## Lec8504

renayamasaki said:


> *PANda_USC* no problem!
> It really does look stunning on you though, lol.
> 
> *Lec8504*
> Oohhh I'm saving for Japan too!
> Are you sightseeing? Probably not with a HL dress though, ahaha



when are you planning to go?

I usually would hate to have to save for anything but Japan is soo worth it, both my bf and I absolutely love the food, the shopping and the culture over there  

Are you planning to go to any of the cities outside of Tokyo?

We're planning to try to aim for at least 3 different cities within 2 weeks...I want to bring an HL dress but my friend said that it's more conservative over there..so I'm not too sure.  I'll probably just bring one in case...maybe for a nice dinner out heheh.  

*Neko*: ditto to everything lilflo said..the dress fits you well 
*Lilflobowl-* ooo have fun!  One of my gfs wants to go to Japan just for the snowboarding too hehe...I can't snowboard..I think i can last at most 30 minutes before my butts starts to hurt really bad from falling lol.


----------



## piaffe73

Lec8504 said:


> ^ I highly recommend Diaz Brothers in San Francisco. A lot of the HL girls in SF take their dresses to them. I had about 4 of my HL dresses altered there, and they've never messed up on anything.


 
Thanks Lec8504! I will definitely look them up!


----------



## Dimple

It makes me wonder whether *this *person is selling any authentic HL items. The seller appears to have taken photos from other sources including I think evanescents *photo*. I know HL dresses go cheap when they're on sale, but the price the seller has set makes me think they arent authentic... or that the seller is too lazy to even bother to take photos.


----------



## sweetiemermaid

neko-chan said:


> How tight should your HL fit? I made the cardinal sin of buying before trying and they sent me a larger size. Anyway, when I wear it, it's really comfortable but I don't feel "sucked in" by it especially in the waist area, and I'm wondering if that is normal. Is the semi-uncomfortable/very constricted look just an illusion, or really should it fit as such?
> 
> Please be honest you lovely ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell I ate before I took this picture? haha




Oh My, you look gorgeous! May I ask what size did you got?


----------



## PurseAddict79

neko-chan said:


> How tight should your HL fit? I made the cardinal sin of buying before trying and they sent me a larger size. Anyway, when I wear it, it's really comfortable but I don't feel "sucked in" by it especially in the waist area, and I'm wondering if that is normal. Is the semi-uncomfortable/very constricted look just an illusion, or really should it fit as such?
> 
> Please be honest you lovely ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell I ate before I took this picture? haha


 

Ohhhhhmygosssshhhhh you look frikken HAWT!! Yow!!! *making cat calls at you* 

Seriously, you look amazing... I think it fits you perfectly. Perhaps the reason you don't feel sucked in is because there's nothing to..ahem... suck in. You have a gorgeous figure dahling... just gorgeous. And you're totally rockin' that dress...


----------



## sweetiemermaid

Girls, I won this auction and just received the dress...

is this authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280411169041&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## PANda_USC

*neko_chan*, love that color against your skintone, and the dress fits fabulously!


----------



## olialm1

mermaid it looks good to me but maybe you could ask her to take a photo of the tag that's in the actual dress? and piggy posted a photo of her wearing the dress so she'll know for sure!


----------



## sweetiemermaid

olialm1 said:


> mermaid it looks good to me but maybe you could ask her to take a photo of the tag that's in the actual dress? and piggy posted a photo of her wearing the dress so she'll know for sure!




thanks Dear! I actually already received the dress... I will upload more pix of tag soon...the thing bothers me is this dress is heavy, but not as heavy as the dress I bought before....

I dont know becoz is different style or...

I have this dress...


----------



## sweetiemermaid

sweetiemermaid said:


> thanks Dear! I actually already received the dress... I will upload more pix of tag soon...the thing bothers me is this dress is heavy, but not as heavy as the dress I bought before....
> 
> I dont know becoz is different style or...
> 
> I have this dress...




I have uploaded more pix of the tag, what do you guys think?


----------



## lilflobowl

^tag looks ok; I know that my dresses from Fall08 aren't as heavy as those from previous seasons so it's probably just a case where they use thinner bandage materials for the dresses?


----------



## sweetiemermaid

lilflobowl said:


> ^tag looks ok; I know that my dresses from Fall08 aren't as heavy as those from previous seasons so it's probably just a case where they use thinner bandage materials for the dresses?



thank u so much!


----------



## sorsara

if someone has a really really flat small behind, do you think an HL dress would make them look even flatter?.. does someone need a bit of curves in order too look good in these dresses?


----------



## PANda_USC

^*sorsara*, HL dresses are quite snug, much like a second skin, and I'd imagine that they'd highlight and *enhance* everyone's bum and chest, even if there's little there to begin with. And besides, even if the person's got a flat bum, I don't even think anyone would notice because the dresses are HOT, ^_^!


----------



## flashy.stems

i love all your HL dresses.
HL = dress gawd, much like CL = shoe gawd. GENIOUS


----------



## neko-chan

*sweetiemermaid* - it's actually an S. I ordered an XXS (My meaurements are 32-22ish-33).

Thanks for all the kind feedback, I'm going to keep it since exchanging is a hassle. I just hope it doesn't stretch out or anything. Can't wait to see all more gorgeous HLs in action!


----------



## pisdapisda79

Has anyone seem the Resort 2010 dresses in stores yet?


----------



## sweetiemermaid

neko-chan said:


> *sweetiemermaid* - it's actually an S. I ordered an XXS (My meaurements are 32-22ish-33).
> 
> Thanks for all the kind feedback, I'm going to keep it since exchanging is a hassle. I just hope it doesn't stretch out or anything. Can't wait to see all more gorgeous HLs in action!




the dress is gorgeous on you, maybe i should consider order 1 size up since I always order XS now...


----------



## olialm1

Spotted: green "lime" off the shoulder ombre dress on feebay!


----------



## renayamasaki

I'm going this December actually. 

I'm not just heading over to Tokyo because my bf lives away in the suburbs, but I'll still drop over to obviously shop! 

Yeah, you should bring an HL dress for a nice dinner!
Dressing up nice always makes us women feel good, hehe. 

It depends on when and where you go. TPO is UBER important in Japan, so just be cautious! Besides, if you're gonna be going to 3 different cities in 2 weeks you might as well dress comfortably for the trip!   (That's a lot of traveling in 2 weeks!)



Lec8504 said:


> when are you planning to go?
> 
> I usually would hate to have to save for anything but Japan is soo worth it, both my bf and I absolutely love the food, the shopping and the culture over there
> 
> Are you planning to go to any of the cities outside of Tokyo?
> 
> We're planning to try to aim for at least 3 different cities within 2 weeks...I want to bring an HL dress but my friend said that it's more conservative over there..so I'm not too sure.  I'll probably just bring one in case...maybe for a nice dinner out heheh.
> 
> *Neko*: ditto to everything lilflo said..the dress fits you well
> *Lilflobowl-* ooo have fun!  One of my gfs wants to go to Japan just for the snowboarding too hehe...I can't snowboard..I think i can last at most 30 minutes before my butts starts to hurt really bad from falling lol.


----------



## renayamasaki

Just out of curiosity, do women (or can women I should say) wear SPANXs under an HL dress!?

I definitely do not have the perfect figure for an HL dress, and am wondering if it'll literally show...everything...

Do we have to go underwear-less...!?


----------



## PANda_USC

*O_O..commando? *

HL's are skin tight and form fitting, but not to the point where you cant wear underwear, lol! Hmm..good question about the SPANX though..


----------



## Lec8504

*sorsara-* well..if someone has a small behind..then it'll show...like an HL dress can't make your butt bigger hehe...but from the front it can create the illusion of a more voluptuous figure.  Some of the dresses are really flattering on the chest area..while others can make your waist look smaller...

*renayamasaki-*  sounds fun! We're not sure as of yet if 3 cities is a lot to do in 2 weeks..in my head it sounds feasible..but we'll see when it gets closer.  My bf wants to start planning at the beginning of 2010...but I can't help but start to plan a little already hehe.

And a lot of girls wear spanx underneath their HLs...I used to..but then I just got lazy and the HL does a pretty good job of sucking it in..that I don't feel like spanx is needed.  But A LOT of people do wear spanx with their HLs  

You don't have to go commando lol...but seamless undies or thong should do the trick hehe.


----------



## renayamasaki

LOL, yes, commando! 

Don't worry *PANda_USC*, I wouldn't, but am just wondering if anybody has ever done that. Hehe.
(and somehow, I actually don't think I'd be TOO shocked if it ever happened.)

Hey, you NEVER know...I've heard some terrible things us women will do for fashion! 

*Lec8504*, thanks for the info! I just have a little bit of flubber on the side, but I guess spanx might not necessary be needed. I'll just try with and without!


----------



## PANda_USC

*renayamasaki*, when you get your dress(es), please post mod pics so we can all admire them!!


----------



## roussel

hi HL ladies! just want to say i will get a chance to wear my black HL to my trip to NYC next week, so excited!  i have 4 HLs and i've only worn 2 so far.  i'll be wearing my black scoopneck (with sequins along neckline) with short sleeves to dinner in NYC.  i still haven't worn my lilac dress and i am even thinking of selling it since i find it too revealing.  how's everyone doing?


----------



## olialm1

You guys are never going to believe this! I was reading  Crossroad Trading's website (they are a thrift shop) and looking at pictures of clothing/shoe/purse "finds" that people sent pictures in of and SOMEONE GOT A HERVE LEGER DRESS FOR $47 DOLLARS!!!!!!!!!! Under the picture it says "Harve" but I'm just going to assume that's a typo. Is this a legit Herve dress?

http://crossroadstrading.com/Library/_DB_Files/Entry3_59_item_image_3_Fullsize.jpg
http://crossroadstrading.com/db/ite...?Page=2&SearchID=5&DatabaseID=3&StoreLocation[]=__ALL__



PS I go commando in my HLs!


----------



## PANda_USC

*olialm*, lolol, the truth comes out! Commando it is!!!


----------



## renayamasaki

That is EXTREMELY hard to believe...47 dollars!?
Unreal...and if it IS real...Well, that lady sure got a crazy deal! 

By the way *olialm1*, thanks for being honest about going underwear-less.
I know this may be kinda personal, but do you do this because you get panty-lines?

I'm just worried about that, since I HATE VPL. It is one of my pet peeves... >_<



olialm1 said:


> You guys are never going to believe this! I was reading  Crossroad Trading's website (they are a thrift shop) and looking at pictures of clothing/shoe/purse "finds" that people sent pictures in of and SOMEONE GOT A HERVE LEGER DRESS FOR $47 DOLLARS!!!!!!!!!! Under the picture it says "Harve" but I'm just going to assume that's a typo. Is this a legit Herve dress?
> 
> http://crossroadstrading.com/Library/_DB_Files/Entry3_59_item_image_3_Fullsize.jpg
> http://crossroadstrading.com/db/ite...?Page=2&SearchID=5&DatabaseID=3&StoreLocation[]=__ALL__
> 
> 
> 
> PS I go commando in my HLs!


----------



## mo.space

Ola Hervekinz

Is this authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320441006401&_trksid=p2761.l1259

does this seller sell authentic items?

cheers


----------



## olialm1

To be honest, I never really wear underwear. I know this may come as a shock and TMI to some of you, but I just don't. I don't like underwear lines or wedgies.


----------



## PANda_USC

*olialm*, ahh!! I love it, free spirit!!!


----------



## olialm1

Lol


----------



## lilflobowl

Mo.space, the design & tags look ok but I've not seen this colour combination before.

Olialm1, wow! Kudos to you &, as panda phrased it, your free spirit. Doesn't it feel weird though in pants?

Roussel, long time no see here! Hooray to finally being able to wear your black dress! Don't sell the lilac though - it's such a pretty dress & good for day-time cocktails & stuff!


----------



## Dimple

mo space - that's the seller I mentioned previously who appears to have an account on ioffer with what looks like fake HL dresses.


----------



## bowsnhearts

Woah...that seller has sold so many HL dresses and skirt at such low prices! And ALL positive feedback!!! Unbelievable!


----------



## sweetiemermaid

mo.space said:


> Ola Hervekinz
> 
> Is this authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320441006401&_trksid=p2761.l1259
> 
> does this seller sell authentic items?
> 
> cheers




I almost 100% sure is fake, everything that seller sell is fake, I am Chinese, I know all chinese's trick...since the dress was made in china, so they say it was stole from factory warehouse blah blah blah, but is all Bxxshit...

check ioffer.com and almost every style have been faked now...it sucks


----------



## sweetiemermaid

sweetiemermaid said:


> I almost 100% sure is fake, everything that seller sell is fake, I am Chinese, I know all chinese's trick...since the dress was made in china, so they say it was stole from factory warehouse blah blah blah, but is all Bxxshit...
> 
> check ioffer.com and almost every style have been faked now...it sucks




btw, check this one...seems to be that seller has her own webstie...

www.fabcloset.com


----------



## PANda_USC

*sweetiemermaid*, ahh, thanks for the head's up! It is sheisty...she has borrowed images from all these other sites instead of offering images of the items she is actually selling... what is the world coming to??!?!


----------



## sweetiemermaid

PANda_USC said:


> *sweetiemermaid*, ahh, thanks for the head's up! It is sheisty...she has borrowed images from all these other sites instead of offering images of the items she is actually selling... what is the world coming to??!?!




no problem Panda...she even claim everything she is selling are authentic..suck a joke


----------



## olialm1

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p2761.l1259&item=320441006401

is that REALLY fake? It looks fine to me!


----------



## bowsnhearts

Wow...fabcloset looks like a very legit site too!!! If I haven't read it here, I would have been so mistaken!


----------



## bowsnhearts

olialm1 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p2761.l1259&item=320441006401
> 
> is that REALLY fake? It looks fine to me!



Yeah...since even the real HL dresses are made in China...are there any tips for us to tell the difference between the real HL and a fake HL?

I'm quite worried because I am interested in a few of the past seasons' dresses and the only place I know where to get them is on ebay. And even though ebay is quite strict with their policy of listing fakes, there are some sellers who still managed to do so!


----------



## bowsnhearts

sweetiemermaid said:


> no problem Panda...she even claim everything she is selling are authentic..suck a joke




After what sweetmermaid said, I went to google iOffer and guess what I found? I found this person called fabcloset on iOffer trying to buy fake HL dresses off here!

http://www.ioffer.com/i/Nwt-Herve-Leger-Rosette-Bandage-Dress-Ash-Size-XXS-125658973

If you scroll down to the very bottom, there's a seller and buyers' question area and the first person's username is fabcloset. Are they the same person? 

I really don't care if people are buying or selling fake HL dresses because I can't really control it but you shouldn't claim that your goods are real when they aren't. At least be truthful!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*bowsnhearts*, I'm pretty sure they're the same person...and haha..people usually want real and will pay more for real versus replicas...I don't think sellers care about being truthful..they definitely care more about profit!


----------



## olialm1

So the seller we're talking about on ebay right now has the same photos as someone on iOffer for a herve leger skirt.

Ioffer:
http://www.ioffer.com/i/-NWT-Herve-Leger-High-waisted-bandage-Grey-skirt-XS-S--125266195

ebayer:
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NWT-Herve-Le...ItemQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Skirts?hash=item4a9bccb756


interesting!


----------



## sweetiemermaid

bowsnhearts said:


> After what sweetmermaid said, I went to google iOffer and guess what I found? I found this person called fabcloset on iOffer trying to buy fake HL dresses off here!
> 
> http://www.ioffer.com/i/Nwt-Herve-Leger-Rosette-Bandage-Dress-Ash-Size-XXS-125658973
> 
> If you scroll down to the very bottom, there's a seller and buyers' question area and the first person's username is fabcloset. Are they the same person?
> 
> I really don't care if people are buying or selling fake HL dresses because I can't really control it but you shouldn't claim that your goods are real when they aren't. At least be truthful!!!




Girl you are good!! haha... actually my friend already ordered a bow dress from there, and it will arrived this friday or so, we will inspect together and even bring it to the boutique to verify...I will keep u guys post...


----------



## renayamasaki

Wow, it's so sad that practically every style is duped...

As sad as it is, it's almost better off to spend the full price to get the official piece than to find one that is discounted and not know if it's real or fake...


----------



## bowsnhearts

sweetiemermaid said:


> Girl you are good!! haha... actually my friend already ordered a bow dress from there, and it will arrived this friday or so, we will inspect together and even bring it to the boutique to verify...I will keep u guys post...



Imagine the backlash HL PR department will get if the fake ones can't be differentiated from the real ones at all?


----------



## hellokitty99

olialm1 said:


> So the seller we're talking about on ebay right now has the same photos as someone on iOffer for a herve leger skirt.
> 
> Ioffer:
> http://www.ioffer.com/i/-NWT-Herve-Leger-High-waisted-bandage-Grey-skirt-XS-S--125266195
> 
> ebayer:
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NWT-Herve-Le...ItemQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Skirts?hash=item4a9bccb756
> 
> 
> interesting!


 

maybe one of them stole the pictures from the other or they both took if from someone else.  wouldn't be uncommon.  the other day i saw a ebayer with 100% feedback score on over a few hundred selling an obvious fake LV and claiming it was real.


----------



## Dimple

bowsnhearts said:


> Yeah...since even the real HL dresses are made in China...are there any tips for us to tell the difference between the real HL and a fake HL?


 
 I dont think its a good idea to provide these tips. Its a public forum and those making the fake dresses will know how to improve their skills in making the dresses. It will make it even harder for us to distinguish this.


----------



## sweetiemermaid

I cant believe this fake dress sold for $585, you can get it from ioffer for $69 shipped

http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-COL...temQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Dresses?hash=item3ca6b06500


----------



## Lec8504

even though I haven't seen any fake HL dresses in person..but I would imagine that the "feel" of the fabric would be different.  Real HL dresses are really durable and thick.  

anyways, lets hope more people will be aware that there are fake HLs out there.  Ebay isn't safe anymore. sigh.


----------



## Dimple

wow... I didnt realise that one was fake.


----------



## sweetiemermaid

bowsnhearts said:


> After what sweetmermaid said, I went to google iOffer and guess what I found? I found this person called fabcloset on iOffer trying to buy fake HL dresses off here!
> 
> http://www.ioffer.com/i/Nwt-Herve-Leger-Rosette-Bandage-Dress-Ash-Size-XXS-125658973
> 
> If you scroll down to the very bottom, there's a seller and buyers' question area and the first person's username is fabcloset. Are they the same person?
> 
> I really don't care if people are buying or selling fake HL dresses because I can't really control it but you shouldn't claim that your goods are real when they aren't. At least be truthful!!!




OMG, they already deleted the listing...who has the screenshot...i want to show my friend that the site selling knock off's


----------



## bowsnhearts

sweetiemermaid said:


> Girl you are good!! haha... actually my friend already ordered a bow dress from there, and it will arrived this friday or so, we will inspect together and even bring it to the boutique to verify...I will keep u guys post...



How did it go sweetiemermaid?

Someone actually said on that page that you were referring to that the seller sends them a cheap ring/necklace in the package and not a HL dress.

God...I don't know what's more awful. The seller for selling fake stuff and THEN sending fake stuff or the buyer for buying fake stuff.


----------



## sweetiemermaid

bowsnhearts said:


> How did it go sweetiemermaid?
> 
> Someone actually said on that page that you were referring to that the seller sends them a cheap ring/necklace in the package and not a HL dress.
> 
> God...I don't know what's more awful. The seller for selling fake stuff and THEN sending fake stuff or the buyer for buying fake stuff.




Dear, my friend havent received the dress yet...I will ask her, and I dont understand the ring thing????????????


----------



## gymangel812

Dimple said:


> I dont think its a good idea to provide these tips. Its a public forum and those making the fake dresses will know how to improve their skills in making the dresses. It will make it even harder for us to distinguish this.


if that's the case, then the whole purse forum is wrong because this site is partly about distinguishing real from fake and tips to tell real from fake. the fakers haven't made a perfect copy of anything yet. we should help each other out in determining real from fake.


----------



## Lec8504

^ well actually no, because some of the other threads..people just authenticate real from fake but they don't give a reason why.  Like the Christian Louboutin forum....the girls there never tell why certain shoes are fake....or what are the traits of fake shoes.


----------



## lilflobowl

I partially agree with gymangel though - it would be great if we could learn how to distinguish because then we don't have to rely on another source. But I guess the best is still to buy from the stores when they're on sale.


----------



## Dimple

Lec8504 said:


> ^ well actually no, because some of the other threads..people just authenticate real from fake but they don't give a reason why.  Like the Christian Louboutin forum....the girls there never tell why certain shoes are fake....or what are the traits of fake shoes.



I know with the Chanel forum, the ladies dont advise on why something is fake. Its basically what Lec mentioned. They advise whether its real or fake but dont provide the reason why & the reasoning behind that is because there are probably lurkers who can find out better ways of making fakes. I think that's quite reasonable.

I agree it would be fantastic on finding out how to distinguish real from fake though.


----------



## Lec8504

lilflobowl said:


> I partially agree with gymangel though - it would be great if we could learn how to distinguish because then we don't have to rely on another source. But I guess the best is still to buy from the stores when they're on sale.



well none of us could say that we are pros at telling real versus fake HLs..since the issue with fake HLs just popped up quite recently.   The only way that I will be able to tell is if I compare a certain dress with the ones that I own.  But I still think that it'll be hard to tell real versus fake HL base on pictures, you would need to feel the fabric and see the stitching in detail IRL to tell 100%.    

Basically if something is too good to be true, it is.  Everyone just need to be extra careful when buying off from ebay from now on.  

But as more fakes pop up and we get better at telling fakes versus real..I still feel that it would be in the best interest of everyone to not divulge everything.  There are always lurkers on this site..and you never know...they could be reading what we are saying on here.  It might be a little bit paranoid..but better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## gymangel812

sorry i assumed that this forum does say why things are real fake because of these type of threads:
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-shopping/how-to-spot-a-fake-balenciaga-139748.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/chanel-authenticity-tips-308404.html

both are stickied threads that give tips...


----------



## lilmissb

If anyone is interested, here are some authentic HL's for sale from a trusted seller!
http://shop.ebay.com/shockboogieninja/m.html


----------



## dreamdoll

ITA, it's hard to comment on authentic HLs v fakes, best to buy from the stores!


----------



## Lec8504

I went to Neiman Marcus Last Call in Milpitas, CA and I spotted the navy and white tube dress ala Gossip Girl.   Someone else was looking at it, and I didn't try to get it because I have one already...but it looks like it's a XS.  So if anyone is interested then you might want to try your luck at your local NMLC store.


----------



## Dimple

This *ioffer *auction appears to have stolen the photos of a member of tPF.


----------



## galwaygirl007

That is a stolen pic! And there are more stolen pics of other HL Dresses. Thats Terrible - they should be reported!


----------



## olialm1

I just had to laugh at the fact that they used her photos that are WATERMARKED. They are so stupid.


----------



## shockboogie

^^OMG. That's really "smart" of them! Ha!


----------



## dreamdoll

*shockboogie*, how terrible that the pics are watermarked and still "stolen"!


----------



## shockboogie

I know, *dreamdoll.* Maybe they don't understand what the watermark is there for?


----------



## dreamdoll

Maybe should report the seller and get the listing removed!

Anyone got any new purchases lately? I just got back from Paris and stopped by the HL store but nothing quite caught my eye...although I just came back with more orange boxes though and a reveal with some holiday pics lol


----------



## shockboogie

I tried to click on the Report Item button but it sent me to a page which Google said has a SPAM attack!


----------



## PANda_USC

*dreamdoll*, ahhh!! :: excited to see your *H *reveals::

Does anyone know when the new collection will hit stores? *And have they already phased out the XXS size?* Thanks in advance!


----------



## PANda_USC

Oh, could someone tell me if this is authentic? HL Coral Dress XXS

and does anyone have an HL Paillette Dress like the dress in the attached photo?(the ones with the U-neck and straps and sequins)  I was wondering how the sizing is for this style(does it run bigger than other styles) and if it's easy to alter a sequins dress...I know it's quite long so I would definitely need to get it shortened since I'm a shorty..

*Thanks so much in advance everyone!*


----------



## dreamdoll

Hmm, maybe send them an email to report?



shockboogie said:


> I tried to click on the Report Item button but it sent me to a page which Google said has a SPAM attack!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thank you! The thread is in my siggy 
I'd love to see the new collection too. Heard they have already started to phase out XXS, but please correct me if I'm wrong...



PANda_USC said:


> *dreamdoll*, ahhh!! :: excited to see your *H *reveals::
> 
> Does anyone know when the new collection will hit stores? *And have they already phased out the XXS size?* Thanks in advance!


----------



## shockboogie

^^I haven't seen an XXS at my boutique for the new collection so maybe they already have? I'm not sure.


----------



## PANda_USC

*dreamdoll* and *shockboogie*, thank you so much! I wonder if they're going to change the XS sizing to the XXS's dimensions....


----------



## olialm1

Panda it looks real IMO. I had that exact dress before in black before the fakers but wait for others to chime in.


----------



## olialm1

Anyone else think this is fake? I'm very confused now that they seem to be popping up everywhere but this one doesn't look right to me. Other opinions? But of course don't give away as to why you think it's fake if you agree. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-Sil...temQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Dresses?hash=item3356e8e9c6

WTF is with the mannequin's chest? Since when do they have huge boobs like that?


----------



## sylphfae

PANda_USC said:


> Oh, could someone tell me if this is authentic? HL Coral Dress XXS
> 
> and does anyone have an HL Paillette Dress like the dress in the attached photo?(the ones with the U-neck and straps and sequins) I was wondering how the sizing is for this style(does it run bigger than other styles) and if it's easy to alter a sequins dress...I know it's quite long so I would definitely need to get it shortened since I'm a shorty..
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks so much in advance everyone!*


 
hi panda, i was with my friend when she tried on this dress in the boutique, it fits TTS. She is very slim and she wore an XS in this and it fit well. It is definitely longer than most of the other HLs though!


----------



## PANda_USC

*olialm*, thanks for authenticating it for me! And hey...don't judge! Mannequins can have gigantic breastesses too, hehehe.

*sylphfae*, o, thank you! I will try to hunt down an XXS and get it altered...it doesn't seem like Saks or Neiman's or Bloomie's carry anything smaller than an XS huh?


----------



## PANda_USC

I don't know if this is "news" but Nordstrom's online has some of the HL Resort 2010 dresses available for pre-order..


----------



## olialm1

^None of those are too exciting IMO. They are the same dresses from previous seasons with subtle alterations.


----------



## lilflobowl

bleah... they really need to do something different with the bandages. I wonder why the designers behind the brand seemed to have lost steam post Fall08.


----------



## PANda_USC

*olia*, *lilflo*, I agree. These dresses are lacking pizazz...very plain...


----------



## lilflobowl

I suspect the easiest way to check is with the tags & labels. The proportion of that mannequin & the lighting used throws me off.



olialm1 said:


> Anyone else think this is fake? I'm very confused now that they seem to be popping up everywhere but this one doesn't look right to me. Other opinions? But of course don't give away as to why you think it's fake if you agree.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-Sil...temQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Dresses?hash=item3356e8e9c6
> 
> WTF is with the mannequin's chest? Since when do they have huge boobs like that?


----------



## sweetiemermaid

Hello, Just want to give u guys an update, my friend received her dress ordered from Fabcloest, she told me it look legit and it feel very good...so I guess as long as she is happy...$395 for a happy dress is not that much


----------



## sylphfae

PANda_USC said:


> *olialm*, thanks for authenticating it for me! And hey...don't judge! Mannequins can have gigantic breastesses too, hehehe.
> 
> *sylphfae*, o, thank you! I will try to hunt down an XXS and get it altered...it doesn't seem like Saks or Neiman's or Bloomie's carry anything smaller than an XS huh?


 
hiii panda, there's one on ebay (it's a bit pricey though!)
http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-GOL...temQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Dresses?hash=item3ef9e09ea5

btw! it is a fair bit longer than most other HLs -my friend is almost 1.7m, and it was hovering around her knees, so if you're shorter than that, you might have to get it altered up!


----------



## PANda_USC

*sylphfae*, thank you dear! I'm already watching it on eBay, lolol.  I am waiting until she lowers the prices..she has the black and steel blue version available too in XXS! She's the woman I am buying my Louboutin Dorado strass Pigalles from...maybe I could talk her down for the HL...cant buy now though, need to save 1-2K extra for x-mas presents for the family!


----------



## olialm1

^I doubt she will budge on prices. I bought a Herve Leger dress from her though, she was a really nice seller. Good with communication!


----------



## PANda_USC

*olialm*, hehe, oh really? Yeah..she sells lovely louboutins and hl dresses and chanel bags...I think since her black and blue pailettes dresses haven't moved..she may be willing to negotiate! ^_^. Maybe I can ingratiate my way into her favor...hehe. She is very nice and helpful! I don't think asking to pay $1700 for it instead of the $2000 she's asking is too crazy, right?


----------



## sylphfae

Hi lovely HL experts! I'm thinking of getting this dress, would anybody be able to help authenticate it please? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Herve-Leger...temQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Dresses?hash=item414a3f21a3


----------



## lilflobowl

looks good to me *sylphfae*!


----------



## PANda_USC

*sylph*, ahh, I cant wait to see you with the dress!! It such a beautiful dress and we'll be dress twins, ^_^ :: crosses fingers hoping you win the auction::


----------



## olialm1

Panda, did you ask her? I'm interested in what she'll say!


----------



## PANda_USC

*olia*, not yet, hahaha. I will wait to see if the price of the HL dress drops in a few months. : P.  Even $18xx is fine by me.   I'm eying her Louboutin Silver Strass Pigalles too, hahaha. Doubt those will go down in price..but if she sees that I'm willing to give her $6xxx(for the dorado and the silver strass pigalles), maybe she'd be inclined to throw a faithful customer a bone. I can hope right, ^_^?


----------



## laurayuki

another overdue picture of my HL gold dress, paired with CL


----------



## galwaygirl007

wow laurayuki - lookin good!


----------



## Nieners

Laurayuki, loving that HL on you! And those bow T dorects are sooo pretty  Did you go 0.5 sz up for those?


----------



## lilmissb

*laura* you look fabulous!


----------



## laurayuki

^^ thanks everyone!
Nieners i actually took my true size 36 although it is a bit tight i guess? but i am a 35 sometimes so i suppose it could be sized down since i'm a small 36 with narrow feet.


----------



## dreamdoll

*Laura*, you look amazing in the gold!


----------



## hellokitty99

saw some HL dresses at my local Saks this week on the sale rack at 40% off.  unfortunately none were in my size, but thought i'd share in case anyone else is interested.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

laurayuki the gold dress looks amazing on you as do the shoes!!!


----------



## allstylish

*read the rules!!!*


----------



## PANda_USC

^O_O....is anyone else puzzled as to why someone would post this?


----------



## laurayuki

^ omg i was just about to say.... what the... ?


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ Shameless spam, for knock-off designer stuff. (see link in siggie)  Mod has been alerted.


----------



## laurayuki

oh that makes so much more sense.. i was beginning to think this is some kind of robotic posting going on


----------



## dreamdoll

Thank you for this!



KristyDarling said:


> ^^^ Shameless spam, for knock-off designer stuff. (see link in siggie)  Mod has been alerted.


----------



## gymangel812

can anyone double check for authenticity? the seller doesn't seem shady but just to make sure:









sorry the pics suck...
also, anyone know the sizing on it?


----------



## olialm1

^It looks good to me, but just to be 100% sure you should/could ask for a photo of the tag that has the size on it (the one attached to the dress that isn't meant to come off) 
I think it runs a little big. If you're between sizes I would go with the smaller size. I WAS going to purchase the pink version of that dress after seeing Amanda Bynes in it but I'm not super busty so I avoided it because the straps/cups/chest section is sort of odd I wouldn't know what bra to wear...the nubra doesn't seem like it would hold up lol.

Also...where is Lec? I think she wanted the HL Kate Winslet was wearing and its on NAP right now
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/47195
TDF!


----------



## laurayuki

anyone getting anything from the 40% off private sales ?


----------



## Lec8504

olialm1 said:


> ^It looks good to me, but just to be 100% sure you should/could ask for a photo of the tag that has the size on it (the one attached to the dress that isn't meant to come off)
> I think it runs a little big. If you're between sizes I would go with the smaller size. I WAS going to purchase the pink version of that dress after seeing Amanda Bynes in it but I'm not super busty so I avoided it because the straps/cups/chest section is sort of odd I wouldn't know what bra to wear...the nubra doesn't seem like it would hold up lol.
> 
> Also...where is Lec? I think she wanted the HL Kate Winslet was wearing and its on NAP right now
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/47195
> TDF!


 
That's the same dress that kate was wearing?  I know I wanted the blue dress that Kate wore for her instyle cover...but when I got it I wasn't really in love with it and i sold it.  I kind of remember kate wearing a grey dress too...hm....the shade of grey is nice.  

but bleh..i have to pass on it....no HL for a while for me...CL sale season is coming up and I have to armed for that lol.  

But thanks for thinking of me though oliam 

And I agree with Nubra not giving much support...and the issue regarding the tags.  Iono even these fake dresses look "OK" in pics...it's soo hard to tell real versus fake HL in pics..I would just shop with caution.  And if you can, then just wait for the stores to hit their 60-70% off sale :/


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Love the shoes Laura and you look hot in your dress!


----------



## pro_shopper

Love the gold dress Laura!


----------



## MASEML

laura!!! it's been a while since I've browsed the HL thread. I was over my addiction to HL and began selling some pieces.....but I'm baack! Nice strapless gold. Great push up!!


----------



## olialm1

Lec here she is wearing the dress

http://www.catwalkqueen.tv/Kate Winslet in Herve Leger.jpg


----------



## PANda_USC

Hey gals!
I was wondering..does this dress tend to flatten chests? Does anyone have this style of dress(I think it comes in *grey* ombre, *red* ombre, and the *fuchsia *ombre I'm looking at getting)? I only found it in an XS(I'm normally an XXS and the XXS for my tube dress was bit big in the chest). Would this dress have the same issue or since it's a one-shoulder, it wouldn't have the "baggy chest area" problem?

*Thanks in advance!*


----------



## lilmissb

What's up girls? Haven't been in here for a LONG time! I'm wearing my ash colourblock out tonight!! 

Guess what? I've spotted my UHG HL on the bay but I'm really dubious about the seller. They've only shown stock pics of the dress and haven't replied when I asked for pictures of the actual dress. Do I take a chance?

Here it is:
http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-DRE...temQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Dresses?hash=item27ad002ce8

Also, anyone seen the blue/black dress that Beyonce wore at all? I'm trying to find that one too. Yeah, getting the bug again methinks. 


Oh and *Panda* not sure about that dress. I've steered away from it as I think it wouldn't look right on me and the celebs I've seen wearing it don't look that great. On the other hand, I think you'd look stunning in it. 

I think this one would be baggy if too big though.


----------



## PANda_USC

^*lilmissb!!!*, I saw that dress and was gonna show u the link on the CL thread BUT I wasn't sure if it was real!! I dunno if the seller borrowed all of those pics..I know you were looking for the beige ombre one-shoulder in S..


----------



## lilmissb

^ I'm a bit dubious as they've sold 2 smalls lately and they have an auction for an M.


----------



## dreamdoll

Hmm if it seems like only stock pics, really does sound suspicious 



lilmissb said:


> What's up girls? Haven't been in here for a LONG time! I'm wearing my ash colourblock out tonight!!
> 
> Guess what? I've spotted my UHG HL on the bay but I'm really dubious about the seller. They've only shown stock pics of the dress and haven't replied when I asked for pictures of the actual dress. Do I take a chance?
> 
> Here it is:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-DRE...temQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Dresses?hash=item27ad002ce8
> 
> Also, anyone seen the blue/black dress that Beyonce wore at all? I'm trying to find that one too. Yeah, getting the bug again methinks.
> 
> 
> Oh and *Panda* not sure about that dress. I've steered away from it as I think it wouldn't look right on me and the celebs I've seen wearing it don't look that great. On the other hand, I think you'd look stunning in it.
> 
> I think this one would be baggy if too big though.


----------



## voodoo_mary

PANda_USC said:


> Hey gals!
> I was wondering..does this dress tend to flatten chests? Does anyone have this style of dress(I think it comes in *grey* ombre, *red* ombre, and the *fuchsia *ombre I'm looking at getting)? I only found it in an XS(I'm normally an XXS and the XXS for my tube dress was bit big in the chest). Would this dress have the same issue or since it's a one-shoulder, it wouldn't have the "baggy chest area" problem?
> 
> *Thanks in advance!*




i just tried this exact dress ( in the same color) on yesterday at the HL boutique.
i tried the XXS.. it fits well on me. just right. i usually wear an xxs. it doesnt really flatten the chest much. and xxs didnt have extra give at the chest area when i wore it. it was just right for me. i'm a 32A


----------



## PANda_USC

*lilmissb*, don't do it..don't get the dress..I don't trust it!! And thank you for the compliment(in assuming I'd look good in it), hehehehe. I suppose the celebs that wore it were a bit broader/wider..I can imagine this dress making someone look wider across...

*voo doo Mary*, oy..I have a 31" chest..I haven't been able to find it in an XXS..are you in the U.S.? Did you find it in a store in the States? If so, I'd really appreciate it if you could give me that store's info!


----------



## voodoo_mary

sorry, i'm not 32. i'm 30A or 31A! very flat chested, if i may say so! 
the boutique is in Singapore. they have one piece left in XXS yesterday.
it was singapore dollars 2900+
i do not have the contact of the store. but if you need the no. i can try to find it and PM you. let me know.


----------



## PANda_USC

*voodoo_mary*, thank you! I will visit the HL store in San Francisco to see if they can special order it for me! Thanks again!


----------



## sylphfae

panda, I've tried the one-shoulder ombre dress in XXS some time ago. I agree with voodoo_mary that it doesn't really flatten the chest much. Buuut, this style definitely doesn't boost the chest cos of the toga cut. Also, I find the cut a little big for an XXS, it's not as fitted as the older season Herves. I tried on the brand-new, never-been-tried dress (cos I made a reservation and they called me right away when it got in), so I think that might just be the cut of the dress.


----------



## PANda_USC

*sylphfae*, did you get your ombre tube dress?!?! And someone said if I bought the XS, I could get it taken for alterations!


----------



## sylphfae

Yesss! It's being shipped to me now!!! Thanks for all your help, I'm really excited and will let you know when it arrives!

Ooh i think you should go for the xxs if you can, cos the xs not very fitted on me, and you're smaller, so a fair bit of alterations would be needed!


----------



## bobolo

Hi guys I need some advice and I know all of you have the best taste. 
I have recently been told I cannot wear heels anymore !!  thank goodness I am 5'11" and a size xs - small in Hl
I have several HL dresses . Can anyone sugest a flat shoe or very low thicker wedge heel I can wear. Or should I sell my dresses.
Thanks for your help


----------



## lilflobowl

wow *bobolo*, I'm sorry that happened to you; when you say you can't wear heels does it mean that you can't wear anything with even a 1" or 2" heel, or just 3" and above?

If you can still wear 1 or 2" then I would suggest pairing with kitten heels.. in fact if you can find a pair of flatter pointed toe shoes I think you should still be able to match that with some HL dresses.


----------



## lilflobowl

*Laura*, I'm late to the party but you look great in the gold strapless!

*Panda*, you can get the strapless ombre altered - it's a pretty straightforward dress so it shouldn't be tough. If you're in the Bay area I believe Lec and co. all know of a good tailor around there. Also about the toga dress I agree with the others; it won't flatten your chest but it definitely isn't a cleavage booster either.


----------



## dreamdoll

Congrats!!!



sylphfae said:


> Yesss! It's being shipped to me now!!! Thanks for all your help, I'm really excited and will let you know when it arrives!
> 
> Ooh i think you should go for the xxs if you can, cos the xs not very fitted on me, and you're smaller, so a fair bit of alterations would be needed!


----------



## IslandSpice

Hello Ladies! I am new to HL and want to take the plunge.  I am a US 8-10 in most clothing and not sure if I should get a size M or L? Any advice?


----------



## lilflobowl

*Island Spice*, the sizing guide can be found here:
http://www.sizefitguide.com/apparel/herve-leger

Are you a US8-10 in dress or in pants? For myself I wear a US0-2 in dress but when it comes to pants I can go from US2-6 so it's best to use your dress size as a guide, or to go to a boutique near you to try it out.

HTH!


----------



## bobolo

lilflobowl said:


> wow *bobolo*, I'm sorry that happened to you; when you say you can't wear heels does it mean that you can't wear anything with even a 1" or 2" heel, or just 3" and above?
> 
> If you can still wear 1 or 2" then I would suggest pairing with kitten heels.. in fact if you can find a pair of flatter pointed toe shoes I think you should still be able to match that with some HL dresses.


 Thank you so much for responding . 
No heels even small ones 
As of now I have severe nerve damage that is affecting my foot . I have a slight foot drop we do not know if and when I will it will heel . 
Funny the 2nd thing I asked my neuro surgeon . WILL I BE ABLE TO WEAR HEALS AGAIN. 
The pointed toe idea sound good I had seen some gucci shoes a while back that may work. 
Thanks again for your help and understanding .


----------



## IslandSpice

Thanks, Lilflobowl! I will check the sizing thread and us my dress size (8).


----------



## sylphfae

Thanks dreamdoll! I'm really excited, will post when it gets here!

Bobolo, I'm so sorry to hear that! There're some really pretty dress flats out there though. I really like the CL Exi peeptoe flats - they come in a range of rich, metallic jewel-tones, and there's something about the cut which makes your feet look narrower too! They'd look elegant and fun with a HL!


----------



## bobolo

sylphfae said:


> Thanks dreamdoll! I'm really excited, will post when it gets here!
> 
> Bobolo, I'm so sorry to hear that! There're some really pretty dress flats out there though. I really like the CL Exi peeptoe flats - they come in a range of rich, metallic jewel-tones, and there's something about the cut which makes your feet look narrower too! They'd look elegant and fun with a HL!


 
Thanks for your help


----------



## lilflobowl

*bobolo*, take care of yourself! Health is always #1 before vanity. Sylphfae was on the spot with CLs as an example - I think it's great that shoe designers have now recognised that there's a lot to exploration (aesthetically) to be done with flats so now's the best time to grab some. If you need a cheaper alternative I'm sure Nine West has some nice designs as well.

*Island Spice*, if your dress size is an 8 you should be able to fit comfortably into an M. Just have to note that the dresses should have the tendency to suck you in so that it can do some figure shaping magic & in order to achieve that zipping up may be somewhat of a challenge. Having said that the bandages will stretch so don't worry too much. I hope you'll find a dress you love!


----------



## annanas

hi there, i just have a sizing question...  does anyone have the red strapless dress with grey inserts?  i've tried it on in a M and am just about to order one but i'm thinking now that it might have been a bit too easy to do up (then again i travel a lot and have some serious skillz in doing up zippers that you'd never think are possible) and that maybe i should size down  i remember it being perhaps a bit too comfortable up top but i'm worried that a small would be too small on the bottom since i'm definitely bottom heavy :s i have this skirt in a medium and could probably do a small up but it would definitely not be a good look around the hips if that's any indication...


----------



## dreamdoll

Hi annanas, it seems you might be a Small in the dress. From what I know, the dresses have to be very tight, and the bandages will stretch out around your body shape  If the top seems too comfortable, medium is likely to be a bit big for you, my two cents, HTH!



annanas said:


> hi there, i just have a sizing question...  does anyone have the red strapless dress with grey inserts?  i've tried it on in a M and am just about to order one but i'm thinking now that it might have been a bit too easy to do up (then again i travel a lot and have some serious skillz in doing up zippers that you'd never think are possible) and that maybe i should size down  i remember it being perhaps a bit too comfortable up top but i'm worried that a small would be too small on the bottom since i'm definitely bottom heavy :s i have this skirt in a medium and could probably do a small up but it would definitely not be a good look around the hips if that's any indication...


----------



## lilflobowl

*annanas*, if you're unsure maybe you should stick with the M & get it altered down? At least that way you won't have to worry that the S may seem too tight around your hips. The other way is to follow the size guide which I posted a couple of posts ago.

Having said this, if you're in the US then I would suggest getting to the nearest Saks/Nordstroms/Neiman Marcus/HL boutique to try it on.


----------



## annanas

thank you both!  i think rather than being impatient and ordering it this instant  i'll see if somewhere in london has it in a small to try on and then order it from the US after  are the dresses a total pain to alter btw?  it doesn't seem the easiest material to deal with :s


----------



## dreamdoll

Most welcome!
It is not easy to alter the dress, you have to find a very reliable seamstress..I'd recommend to best order in the size which fits you...HTH!



annanas said:


> thank you both! i think rather than being impatient and ordering it this instant  i'll see if somewhere in london has it in a small to try on and then order it from the US after  are the dresses a total pain to alter btw? it doesn't seem the easiest material to deal with :s


----------



## lilflobowl

*ananas*, in Singapore & San Francisco Bay area there are tailoring shops that are good & reliable enough to handle HL alterations. I'm not sure about in the UK though. 

If you can it's possible to weasel some information from the HL shops or the stores carrying HLs. You could try enquiring on the pretext that you have a dress/skirt which you are thinking of shortening & see if they recommend someone? Some dresses are easier than others to alter because of the way the bandages are laid out. However if the bandages are put together in a somewhat complicated manner I know the good tailors will choose not to alter those areas.


----------



## PANda_USC

*sylphfae*, *lilflobowl*, I will definitely ask around about good tailors, ^_^! Thank you for all of your help! and *sylphfae*, hehe, still waiting on your modeling pics, ^_^!

*lec*!! Do you know any good tailors in San Francisco?


----------



## annanas

thank you dreamdoll and lilflobowl! 

i have a very good seamstress here and if she's not comfortable i'm sure she'll tell me if it comes to that.  failing that we just had and HL boutique open so they must be able to recommend someone.  there are definitely amazing seamstresses in london so it's just a matter of finding the right one (i'd rather not deal with it at all though!)


----------



## Lec8504

panda: the tailor that I HIGHLY recommend-

Diaz Brothers
760 Market
4th floor, Ste 461
San Francisco, CA 94102
(415) 362-3008 

Myself and a couple of the HL girls have taken our dresses here...and every time they do a great job at it..can't say enough good things for them


----------



## PANda_USC

*Lec*, thank you sooo much!! ^_^


----------



## galwaygirl007

Is it just me or is there something off about this dress? Looks kinda fake to me! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Price-Reduced-H...temQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Dresses?hash=item3a54be9c8a

And there is another listing for the same dress in the same size that looks equally dodgy, the pic that is supposed to be of the dress they are selling is stolen (I recognise it from the listings of a US seller that I bought an authentic M of this dress from as I couldn't get an s anywhere!). 

http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-BLU...temQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Dresses?hash=item27ad1625ea


----------



## olialm1

Too lazy to read through the thread but did anyone get info on the PRIVATE SALE? there are a couple dresses for $500


----------



## dreamdoll

^^ There's a private sale on the HL site, just got the email late last night...


----------



## caterpillar

Link to this sale? I didn't get the email!


----------



## cjones99

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...115890&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_589wt_1054

Could some please authenticate this for me? thank you!


----------



## Lec8504

^ not enough pictures to tell.



galwaygirl007 said:


> Is it just me or is there something off about this dress? Looks kinda fake to me!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Price-Reduced-H...temQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Dresses?hash=item3a54be9c8a
> 
> And there is another listing for the same dress in the same size that looks equally dodgy, the pic that is supposed to be of the dress they are selling is stolen (I recognise it from the listings of a US seller that I bought an authentic M of this dress from as I couldn't get an s anywhere!).
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-BLU...temQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Dresses?hash=item27ad1625ea



i would be super wary since this is one the style that is frequently faked nowadays.   Also not enough picture to even be able to tell, I don't get whats up with the sellers posting a bunch of pictures of celebrities and only 1-2 pics of the dress....it's almost like they're trying to hide something.

For the price that these dresses are listed at ($500+)..if I were you girls..I would wait until the boutique or one of the online stores have them on sale...there's no price for peace of mind knowing that you bought a 100% authentic item.


----------



## PANda_USC

Hey gals! I just noticed this on the NM site! I think it's fairly new since it still has all sizes available. It's the One-Shoulder dress in sky blue, teal, black ombre! The colors are really beautiful together, ^_^


----------



## dreamdoll

*Panda*, thank you for sharing, it's gorgeous! I tried the red version of it in my local store...


----------



## annanas

i wasn't able to find the dress in the places i looked today so it must have sold out..  but the decision seems to have been made for me since the S is sold out, so i just ordered the M.  it might be for the best anyway, the S might have been a bit shorter than i'd like and i can always have the M taken in if it needs it, you can't exactly let these dresses out


----------



## Sharkbait

Woot!!

I grabbed my first HL on 50% at Neimans Mid-Day dash.  And it's the exact silouette on top that I wanted!







I'm sooo excited!


----------



## PANda_USC

*sharkbait*, congrats!!!!


----------



## Sharkbait

I went Large.  I'm a 6-8 in normal malls stores, but I have hip bones and a booty. I'm also 5'6". I figure in super designer stuff, which runs small, I was better off going large.  I have an awesome seamstress, if need be.

Tell me I didn't screw up!

EDIT:  I just ordered a Medium, too.  I'll send one back!  (Nowhere here to try them on, so I have no idea what size I am.)


----------



## laurayuki

congrats! everything's gone! lol


----------



## Sharkbait

laurayuki said:


> congrats! everything's gone! lol



Really?  I don't see anything labeled as sold out.


----------



## PANda_USC

*Hey girls! I would really appreciate it if you could give me some input! I would love to have both dresses but I want to make one of the dresses a priority to purchase since the smaller sizes sell out fast..I only found the fuchsia in a XS and would have to alter it width and length wise...but I also found the blue in XXS and would just need to shorten the dress.*

Which color scheme for the one-shoulder dress do you think is prettier, the *fuchsia* ombre or the *blue* ombre, and why? And what would YOU wear it with(shoes w/ color, purse wise)?


----------



## linda83

Wow, it's nice to see so much excitement about HL in this thread 

I was wondering if anyone knows how the teal one-shoulder dress with black inserts from Fall 2008 fits? I vaguely recall trying it on in stores, and I think I had to wear one size up...


----------



## linda83

*Sharkbait*, I'm gonna guess you're a medium, but since you ordered both sizes, you're all set


----------



## roussel

Sharkbait definitely a M, we have the same measurements and I wear a M, sometimes a S in HL.


----------



## Sharkbait

roussel said:


> Sharkbait definitely a M, we have the same measurements and I wear a M, sometimes a S in HL.



Thanks.  Now I'm wondering if I should've gotten something plain black, or the grey one. (Although I'm not even sure if the grey one is available still.)

I love this colour that I got, but should I have been more conservative?


----------



## annanas

sharkbait you're definitely not a large, good thing you ordered the medium too!  and you can always get something black later, the one you got is  

this is the one i ordered, not from NAP though (just borrowing their pic since it's much better  )


----------



## may3545

linda83 said:


> Wow, it's nice to see so much excitement about HL in this thread
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knows how the teal one-shoulder dress with black inserts from Fall 2008 fits? I vaguely recall trying it on in stores, and I think I had to wear one size up...



Hi Linda!

I have that dress and I sized up. But I've worn it about 3-4 times and it's "loosening up" after each dry clean or I'm toning up LOL. I'm usually a Small, but I bought medium for this dress =)


----------



## roussel

may3545 said:


> Hi Linda!
> 
> I have that dress and I sized up. But I've worn it about 3-4 times and it's "loosening up" after each dry clean or I'm toning up LOL. I'm usually a Small, but I bought medium for this dress =)



i got a M in that dress, and i wear a 6-8.  that is still my fave HL i own.

annanas, love that red tube dress!

sharkbait i think you got a nice one.  you can always get a black later.  i have the black dress with short sleeves and sequined scoop neck and i've just worn it out the first time a few weeks and it is so flattering on.  it is still a conservative dress. you should get a S in that style though, it runs big.  BTW, gorgeous pair of legs you have!


----------



## laurayuki

^ that's wierd. when i logged into saks it said all sold out lol i wasn't really looking to buy so i guess it's ok


----------



## KristyDarling

Panda -- the fuschia!!!


----------



## Sharkbait

roussel said:


> sharkbait i think you got a nice one.  you can always get a black later.  i have the black dress with short sleeves and sequined scoop neck and i've just worn it out the first time a few weeks and it is so flattering on.  it is still a conservative dress. you should get a S in that style though, it runs big.  BTW, gorgeous pair of legs you have!



Thanks, *roussel*! Oh well, I got the M and the L-- didn't order small.  We'll just have to see what works out.  If nothing does, well, guess it wasn't meant to be!  

I'll post photos when they come!


----------



## dreamdoll

Congrats!! 



Sharkbait said:


> Woot!!
> 
> I grabbed my first HL on 50% at Neimans Mid-Day dash.  And it's the exact silouette on top that I wanted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sooo excited!


----------



## Bagged

Sharkbait said:


> Woot!!
> 
> I grabbed my first HL on 50% at Neimans Mid-Day dash.  And it's the exact silouette on top that I wanted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sooo excited!


I am so jealous of you right now!!  My first Leger was at retail.  I didn't know about this sale until the day after.  Congrats to you!! Those colors are divine and will look wonderful this Spring and Summer. Wear it in good health!


----------



## sylphfae

*sharkbait*, that's awesome! go you! 

*panda*, my vote is for the teal! The XS will be too big for you, and I don't think this dress is very easy to alter (especially the toga portion) Both colors are equally pretty, so I would go with the one that fits better!


----------



## glitterglo

Sharkbait, congrats!  I have the same dress but in the ash colorblock colors.  IMO it's one of the most flattering dresses HL makes.  I think the Medium will be good for you as well, but you never know on this dress because it does run a little small.   

BTW, I know we keep talking about this, but we definitely have to get together now with our HLs and CLs!  I need an excuse to wear my HLs here in NC!!  lol


----------



## PANda_USC

*kristy*, *slyphfae*, thank you for your input! I really appreciate it!  Arg, my dbf said fuchsia Ombre and my other friend said teal Blue Ombre..so it's 2-2 total!  I think I'm going to order the teal Ombre one tomorrow..less fuss with altering..will just need to shorten it since I'm only 5'3"..and if I like the cut on me, I'll just go with the XS for the fuchsia one and alter it..it'll be worth it..both are such gorgeous colors!

Oh Oh!! *sylphfae*!! Have you gotten your tube Ombre yet? We're dress twins, ^_^!!


----------



## sylphfae

^panda, nope I haven't gotten my ombre dress yet, it's still shipping, and I'm tracking it obsessively everyday! Can't wait! 

Also, I think the teal will be a nice addition to your collection cos you already have a strawberry/pink ombre, dress-twin


----------



## PANda_USC

*sylphfae*, I know how you feel!! Ahh, when I'm waiting for a package..I get so excited and the anticipation builds up! It's like Christmas!!

And you are right! The color scheme for my tube dress already consists of warm colors, I might as well get a cool colored dress to balance it out, ^_^! I like the way you think! Diversify the closet!


----------



## evanescent

im voting for the teal, *panda*! i think the colour gradient is prettier in the blue  and they go perfectly with the pearl poseidons  

well i posted this in the CL thread but thought i'd repost in the HL thread too - the purple off shoulder dress from fall 08, still in love with this dress!


----------



## dreamdoll

Oh I  this dress too! And you look stunning my dear!!!



evanescent said:


> im voting for the teal, *panda*! i think the colour gradient is prettier in the blue  and they go perfectly with the pearl poseidons
> 
> well i posted this in the CL thread but thought i'd repost in the HL thread too - the purple off shoulder dress from fall 08, still in love with this dress!


----------



## sylphfae

*evanescent*, you look amazing in your HL!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

Looking good *evanescent*!! When are you next due in SG!?

(or maybe dreamdoll & I should go find you & lilmissb Down Under )


----------



## laurayuki

oh i love the purple dress!! and the action shots eva!


----------



## Sharkbait

*evanescent*

Looking fabulous!  I think that's the fanciest mall shopping outfit I've ever seen!


----------



## lilmissb

lilflobowl said:


> (or maybe dreamdoll & I should go find you & lilmissb Down Under )


----------



## PANda_USC

Hey gals! Just wanted to give you all a heads up on this site I just discovered which has HL dresses, stylebop.com. I think they're a credible site...

They have the dove grey ombre one shoulder dress *on sale*(in S, M) if anyone's interested!! Here are some other..unique dresses they have...they have this amethyst one(in XS)(bloomies is sold out of that size I think), and this pearl blue(in XS, S, M), very strappy one that I haven't seen in other shops.

*Please note: I am in no way, shape or form affiliated with this store! Just on a mission to find HL dresses and help others find HL dresses!


----------



## laurayuki

LOL great research panda!


----------



## dreamdoll

*Panda*, thank you for sharing!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *Panda!*


----------



## evanescent

thank you *dreamdoll *(your europe trip looks AMAZING babe! i love your blog and pics!), *sylphfae*, *lilflo *(i probably wont be back till the end of the year, but YES you definitely have to come down under. we should all meet up in sydney where there are more things to do than perth!  ), *laurayuki*, *sharkbait *(oh no! i didnt go shopping in my HL.. we were walking to a restaurant close to our hotel in the city and the chanel boutique is conveniently located next to our hotel).

and thanks *panda *for the heads up! it's still quite pricey though.. i bought *this *dress for my sis back in august for US$700ish i think.


----------



## PANda_USC

*laura, dreamdoll, lilmiss, evanescent*, no problem!! And oh yeahhhh, I know it's still a tiny bit pricey but it has some styles and sizes that aren't available in other e-stores, : P.

wahO, I am so excited *I just had to share*, I purchased the teal ombre one-shoulder dress from neiman's online last night!! If anyone's interested, they still have the small sizes in stock! $1590 for the dress.  Thank you everyone for your input on which color to buy!!!


----------



## kittenslingerie

I am about to purchase my first HL dress and need sizing advice. I am tall (5'9) and usually wear a size 26 designer jeans, a size 40 in D&G dresses, and I also wear a size 34D bra... What do you all suggest? 
I wear XS in a lot of brands, but I usually wear a size 4, which is why the HL sizing is confusing me.


----------



## olialm1

^You sound really tiny so I'd say a S but your chest might  cause a problem depending on the cut of the dress. What dress were you thinking of?


----------



## PANda_USC

*Kittens*, I'd say try S-M. Your waist would be a size S in HL I think, but the chest area may be a bit problematic as *olialm* mentioned.


----------



## dreamdoll

Thank you sweetie!  France was amazing truly..



evanescent said:


> thank you *dreamdoll *(your europe trip looks AMAZING babe! i love your blog and pics!), *sylphfae*, *lilflo *(i probably wont be back till the end of the year, but YES you definitely have to come down under. we should all meet up in sydney where there are more things to do than perth!  ), *laurayuki*, *sharkbait *(oh no! i didnt go shopping in my HL.. we were walking to a restaurant close to our hotel in the city and the chanel boutique is conveniently located next to our hotel).
> 
> and thanks *panda *for the heads up! it's still quite pricey though.. i bought *this *dress for my sis back in august for US$700ish i think.


----------



## Lec8504

kittenslingerie said:


> I am about to purchase my first HL dress and need sizing advice. I am tall (5'9) and usually wear a size 26 designer jeans, a size 40 in D&G dresses, and I also wear a size 34D bra... What do you all suggest?
> I wear XS in a lot of brands, but I usually wear a size 4, which is why the HL sizing is confusing me.



it really depends on the cut of the dress..but that being said...

I'm shorter than you (5'5)...I usually wear 25-26 in jeans too...and I'm almost always a XS in HL.  You also need to factor in which season the dress you are interested in comes from...since some are more loose than others.  I say to be safe...stick with a Small...and then you can always tailor the dress according to your body.


----------



## bobolo

kittenslingerie said:


> I am about to purchase my first HL dress and need sizing advice. I am tall (5'9) and usually wear a size 26 designer jeans, a size 40 in D&G dresses, and I also wear a size 34D bra... What do you all suggest?
> I wear XS in a lot of brands, but I usually wear a size 4, which is why the HL sizing is confusing me.


 

I think you would be between a XS and Small 

I am 5 11   27-28 in designer jeans and about a 34d ( small d ) 
I wear a Small ( you are a a smalller frame than me )

Keep in mind the small size is slightly longer  and you are tall . 

I hope this helps


----------



## Sharkbait

Woot!  My dress came today and I just tried it on.  First off...the Large is too big, as expected.  The "sleeves" don't even stay up on my shoulders and there is a ton of loose fabric on my upper back. The medium fits just right (but I'm more motivated to do sit ups than ever....and I have a pretty flat stomach!)  I showed my husband and he said "That's a cool dress!"  He really liked it, so that was cool!

It's going to look awesome with my silver CL lolo ballerina pumps. And with my grey blazer over it, I can totally even wear it to work.

Ok, that all said..what bras (if any) do you wear with it?  I have to wear a bra since...um...how do you say this?  I always appear to be cold! If you know what I mean!  Just a good seamless, strapless?  And what's the verdict on Spanx? I think I won't need them, but just in case.


----------



## lilflobowl

Sharkbait, the dress you bought - you can either wear a strapless bra or a NuBra... I usually wear mine with a strapless though.

& I think most of us don't wear Spanx, we just deal with a little tummy


----------



## dreamdoll

Congrats on your new dress! I usually wear my nubra with my HL dresses...HTH!



Sharkbait said:


> Woot! My dress came today and I just tried it on. First off...the Large is too big, as expected. The "sleeves" don't even stay up on my shoulders and there is a ton of loose fabric on my upper back. The medium fits just right (but I'm more motivated to do sit ups than ever....and I have a pretty flat stomach!) I showed my husband and he said "That's a cool dress!" He really liked it, so that was cool!
> 
> It's going to look awesome with my silver CL lolo ballerina pumps. And with my grey blazer over it, I can totally even wear it to work.
> 
> Ok, that all said..what bras (if any) do you wear with it? I have to wear a bra since...um...how do you say this? I always appear to be cold! If you know what I mean!  Just a good seamless, strapless? And what's the verdict on Spanx? I think I won't need them, but just in case.


----------



## roussel

Sharkbait congrats on your new dress.  Modeling pics pls?

So I wore my black HL in NY for my bday dinner.  Sorry I don't have any pics standing up.


----------



## PANda_USC

*roussel*, happy belated!!! And aww, you should've take some pics standing up so we all could check out how hottt you look in the HL, lol!


----------



## vlore

roussel said:


> Sharkbait congrats on your new dress.  Modeling pics pls?
> 
> So I wore my black HL in NY for my bday dinner.  Sorry I don't have any pics standing up.



*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! *artyhat:
Your HL is gorgeous! Hope u had a nice one!!!


----------



## roussel

Thanks vlore!  It was the best bday ever!


----------



## dreamdoll

*roussel*, happy birthday!!!


----------



## roussel

Thanks dreamdoll!


----------



## Sharkbait

Just took a couple modeling pics.  I love it, but wow, this this makes me feel that I need to never eat again, and do sit ups constantly!  I've never worn anything this tight.  Holy crap!






Now I need to lose 10 pounds. (I'm 5'6" right now about 145, but I'm about 7-10lbs heavier than normal.) Which is fine, since I've been overindulging lately.  But, I have a booty and hips - which I can't do anything about. I'm curvy.  Which is impossible to hide in this.  I'm going to make it my mission to feel great in this dress by Valentine's Day!  (I work out 5 days a week, so I can do it...I just need to lay off the Starbucks Peppermint Mochas!!)


----------



## renayamasaki

*Sharkbait,* you look gorgeous!

I love the colour gradation!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*shark*, looking good! The green goes really well with your skintone!


----------



## *ilovebrad*

gorgeous!



Sharkbait said:


> Just took a couple modeling pics. I love it, but wow, this this makes me feel that I need to never eat again, and do sit ups constantly! I've never worn anything this tight. Holy crap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to lose 10 pounds. (I'm 5'6" right now about 145, but I'm about 7-10lbs heavier than normal.) Which is fine, since I've been overindulging lately. But, I have a booty and hips - which I can't do anything about. I'm curvy. Which is impossible to hide in this. I'm going to make it my mission to feel great in this dress by Valentine's Day! (I work out 5 days a week, so I can do it...I just need to lay off the Starbucks Peppermint Mochas!!)


----------



## miranda

Girl, what!? You don't need to lose any weight. You look so fabulous in it!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

*roussel*, happy belated birthday!! Glad you had a good one 

*Sharkbait*, you look awesome! Can't see that 7-10pound excess that you mentioned!


----------



## dreamdoll

*sharkbait*, you look FAB!! Love your dress with the CLs too!


----------



## evanescent

*roussel*, happy belated birthday! from what i can see, the dress looks great on you!

*shark*, you look fantastic!!! you definitely dont need to lose any weight for it.. i think HL are made for curves!


----------



## shockboogie

*Belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY Roussel!!!! *




roussel said:


> Sharkbait congrats on your new dress.  Modeling pics pls?
> 
> So I wore my black HL in NY for my bday dinner.  Sorry I don't have any pics standing up.


----------



## cfellis522

Roussel - Happy Birthday!!!

Sharkbait (love your name!!!) - You look great!  I love the style of this dress!


----------



## roussel

thanks lilflo, evanescent, shockboogie, and cfellis for your bday greetings!

sharkbait you look great in that dress!  i love all the curves, you definitely don't need to lose anymore.  great choice!


----------



## galwaygirl007

A few hl's in the saks 40% off one day sale.


----------



## lilmissb

Belated birthday wishes *roussell!!!*

I already commented in the non cl purchases but *shark* you look great.


----------



## urasia

Hi! Does anyone know where I can find last season's geometric clutch? It came in lime green, white, red etc...

I know there are some newer versions out now (stingray embossed, metallic) but I'm really looking for the block/pop colour ones.

TIA


----------



## aquahot

I can't wait for the 2010 resort collection:


----------



## PANda_USC

*aqua*, I love that first dress too!!! So cute!


----------



## flashy.stems

ooh i love both dresses. first one moreso than second! i want!!


----------



## dreamdoll

I love this!!


----------



## roussel

thanks lilmissb!  Some HLs are still 60% off at the SF store yesterday.  Lots are 40%.  I didn't try any because I already spent a lot on shoes.


----------



## lilmissb

I'm not listening to you *roussel!!!* 

I love that one too *dream!*


----------



## -vieve-

Does anyone have an SA who is willing to communicate via email?


----------



## dreamdoll

Wondering if anyone else got the flyer - HL sale on BCBG.com 

http://www.bcbg.com/family/index.js...RET_SALE:SHOP_NOW&categoryId=3929151&view=all


----------



## BrownBear

Is this an HL?
Where can I get it from?


----------



## dreamdoll

it is a HL, from last season...



BrownBear said:


> Is this an HL?
> Where can I get it from?


----------



## olialm1

Here, I found the dress on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-HERVE-LEGER...temQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Dresses?hash=item3ca7d43dbd

BUT this seller is annoying as hell - they always post different pictures of the actual dress they are selling so if you are interested in that one contact them and ask for more photos/details.


----------



## BrownBear

Olialm!
Thanks so much for looking that up for me! 
I love the dress, but don't really want it in black...a nice pop of color would be my preference, much like the dress pictured...
Thanks again though, I really appreciate it!


----------



## PANda_USC

Oy..I am in a rut! I got the HL dress I ordered from Neiman's but was a bit surprised at how aqua the top part of the ombre was. I expected it to be a pale, light aqua. And then I tried it on and the tummy area was a bit loose and the side zipper made the whole torso area scrunch. I tried my best to straighten it out but oy..now I'm unsure of whether I should keep it because of the looseness in the torso area(slightly visible in the side angle shot..a slight unnatural bulge in the dress)..HL dresses are supposed to be skin tight right? Is this normal for all HL side-zipper dresses? How do I remedy the pouching?!?!


----------



## laurayuki

panda i like the color of this dress!! i think the darker color is even more unique it fits you like a glove! i can't see any bulge maybe your too skinny! LOL

dreamdoll i got that same low neck HL from Gilt sale  i'm sure some will float up to ebay eventually


----------



## Gerry

What looseness? It looks good. What does  mean?


----------



## PANda_USC

^the looseness can be seen in the two wrinkles from the side shot! Does anyone else have this issue with the side zipper dresses? *It kind of scrunches and you have to keep pulling the dress down to smooth it out?*


----------



## lilmissb

*Panda* you look awesome in the teal ombre one shoulder and I can't see any bulges either. I think you're thinner than the dress! LOL

I desperately want a few dresses on the bay but so unsure as there are a lot of fakes popping up lately.

Anyone got a pic of the back of beyonce's blue colourblock dress for comparison?


----------



## dreamdoll

*Panda*, you look gorgeous!!!


----------



## cupcake_flake

PANda_USC, you look gorgeous in that dress! The bunching isn't very noticeable in the photos, but I do know what you mean. Is it possible to exchange for a smaller size? That might get rid of the bunching.


----------



## evanescent

*panda *the dress is gorgeous on you!! i can see what you mean about the bunching from the side view.. the front not so much. can you get a smaller size? or maybe you can get the dress taken in just a little? in any case, love the dress!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*laura, gerry, lilmissb, dream doll*, thank you for the compliments!!

*cupcake, evanescent*, the dress is already a size XXS! I think if anything, I will need to take it in to get an inch snipped from the torso/tummy area. I know that if I sit down in it..it will look like a scrunchy, bunched up mess. 

*Now the dilemma girls, and feel free to be harsh and honest! I just read on the Louboutin sub-forum that one of the boutiques is getting fuschia lizard very prives which are about the same price as the dress, $1700.  I just ordered the green lizard very prives but I think the fuchsia would also be a beautiful addition to my tiny CL collection. Should I get the fuchsia lizards or keep the dress? Would it be overkill to have two pairs of the lizard vps?*


----------



## BrownBear

Panda, just eat a few cupcakes


----------



## marchesa6989

hi guys!  i'm unfamiliar with sizing but understand that this current season runs a little smaller than previous ones. i'm a US2 and am interested in these dresses:
*xxxxxxx
read our rules*


----------



## Lec8504

marchesa6989 said:


> hi guys!  i'm unfamiliar with sizing but understand that this current season runs a little smaller than previous ones. i'm a US2 and am interested in these dresses:
> xxx



I would be VERY WARY of these auctions...these 2 dresses have been known to be faked already.   

Also the only season that runs smaller are the Fall08...the first dress is from 09..it should fit TTS...the 2nd dress fits TTS or even a little bit loose (even those it is a 08 dress).  We need to know your measurements to best recommend what size you want to go for.

Panda- Love the color!  Just take it to a trusted tailor (the one that I recommended ) and they might be able to help with the bunching.


----------



## olialm1

Panda, what size did you get?  I think your pink tube dress is a better fit but I like the colors on the new dress!!


----------



## bowsnhearts

Panda, you look really good in the HL but I think it looks a bit loose! You are so slim! I am very envious!


----------



## lilmissb

wow, members shouldn't be so harsh on other members -be nicer please, just report it and let US handle it


----------



## bowsnhearts

lilmissb said:


> xxx



Omg, I didn't realise they were the same person until you wrote it! They have the same usernames! LOL!


----------



## PANda_USC

*olia*, the pink was a wayyy better fit! I assumed since the pink ombre tube was an XXS and fit well, that the one-shoulder in XXS would also fit the same. The blue tones are really beautiful though....

*bowsnhearts*, haha, thank you for the kind words. I am waiting until I'm 25, when my metabolism is expected to slow down and then I'll have the gut I'm supposed to have since I am an absolute glutton. P.S: I love your bow outfit!

*lilmissb*, good eye detective!!! I didn't even notice! How sheisty!!


----------



## marchesa6989

sorry guys!  i'm new here and didn't read the rules properly.  i'll behave from now on! :shame:


----------



## olialm1

intermix has a couple herve leger dresses on sale plus $50 off when you enter * 50GIFT  *at the end of your purchase!


----------



## caterpillar

panda, the color's great! but i can see that it is too big for you. I guess if you truly love it then you should alter it but otherwise I'd send it back.


----------



## Bitstuff

Ladies, I thought I'd pop in here to say that Brandalley is having a HL sale. There are a bunch of styles, and a couple of really hot ones. You need to sign up, but it's free. I'm not affiliated with the site, by the way.
http://www.brandalley.co.uk/


----------



## lilflobowl

*panda*, you look good! I notice the bunching but I think you could probably get that fixed with the help of a tailor. You are tiny!! (also, shoes vs. the dress, I would actually get the fuschia instead of the green lizard... & keep the dress!)


----------



## PANda_USC

*caterpillar*, the color is amazing but I've decided to return in..no more side zipper HLs for me!

*lilflobowl*, hehe, thank you for your input! I contacted the CL boutique and they're actually getting the purple lizard very prives, so I will be getting those and returning the dress...ehehe..and keeping the green lizards too


----------



## olialm1

http://www.annasand.com/FSMarque/Id-2663-Produit-0?xtor=ES-379 

dresses on sale, tell me if it works for you guys


----------



## PANda_USC

^*olialm*, it's in french! Do you have to be residing in a francophone country in Europe? I think I tried to become a member, (thank goodness I took 12 years of French) but the countries it lists are France, Belgium, Monaco etc..no U.S.


----------



## olialm1

Not sure. Another member posted a link to a sale this site had a long time ago and I always get e-mail reminders from them, but clearly my French is very poor lol.


----------



## jenaps

I've been a lurker for a very long time but I just bought my first HL dress from the secret sale and am so excited.  It just got delivered today and I absolutely love it!  

One question when I bought it on the bcbg website it said to store it in the garment bag provided but it just came in a plastic bag.  Does anyone know about that?  I guess I will call tomorrow...


----------



## lilmissb

^ Congrats on your first HL! I don't store mine in plastic bags.


----------



## PANda_USC

*jenaps*, congrats! Please post modeling picsss!


----------



## Lec8504

jenaps said:


> I've been a lurker for a very long time but I just bought my first HL dress from the secret sale and am so excited.  It just got delivered today and I absolutely love it!
> 
> One question when I bought it on the bcbg website it said to store it in the garment bag provided but it just came in a plastic bag.  Does anyone know about that?  I guess I will call tomorrow...



Not sure about online..but all of the dresses I've bought at the actual HL store..it doesn't come with a garment bag.  And a couple of HL SAs told me that HL dresses shouldn't be hung.  Because the material is basically pretty elastic..if you hang it then it'll stretch out the dress.  The best way is folded laying flat.  

*panda-* good choice about returning that dress.  Even though it's a nice dress but def not worth paying full retail for.  Especially since that dress cut and color..it's more seasonal..it'll for sure go on sale eventually.

Also regarding the Anna Sand website...even though you could register to the website..you can't order from there unless you know someone in Europe.  They will only ship to the countries listed on the website...I think I remember it's all European countries.


----------



## PANda_USC

*lec*, I thought as much about that site! And thank goodness I am returning the dress.. I reserved the Louboutin purple lizard very prives(and I'm guaranteed them,  wOot!), and just negotiated a deal to buy a mint 06 red chanel Jumbo in lambskin with SHW. Yayayayay! Only one HG left to track down!


----------



## dreamdoll

*jenaps*, congrats!


----------



## jenaps

Thanks lilmissb, panda, dreamdoll!  Good point Lec - I will be sure to do that!


----------



## Lec8504

^ NP   Enjoy your first HL!

Panda- omg can't wait to see pics of the Chanel...*drools*.  And yup..good choice again...purple lizard VP...that would go pretty well with your strapless HL dress I think (doesn't it have a little purple in it?).  

and wow you work fast on your HGS! can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Bagged

evanescent said:


> im voting for the teal, *panda*! i think the colour gradient is prettier in the blue  and they go perfectly with the pearl poseidons
> 
> well i posted this in the CL thread but thought i'd repost in the HL thread too - the purple off shoulder dress from fall 08, still in love with this dress!


You look amazing! One more for the road...>


----------



## Bagged

Sharkbait said:


> Just took a couple modeling pics.  I love it, but wow, this this makes me feel that I need to never eat again, and do sit ups constantly!  I've never worn anything this tight.  Holy crap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to lose 10 pounds. (I'm 5'6" right now about 145, but I'm about 7-10lbs heavier than normal.) Which is fine, since I've been overindulging lately.  But, I have a booty and hips - which I can't do anything about. I'm curvy.  Which is impossible to hide in this.  I'm going to make it my mission to feel great in this dress by Valentine's Day!  (I work out 5 days a week, so I can do it...I just need to lay off the Starbucks Peppermint Mochas!!)


My dress!!


----------



## pisdapisda79

The color looks great on you



Bagged said:


> My dress!!


----------



## olialm1

Jenaps cute dress!! It looks like the orange one Kristen Stewart was wearing.


I have a garment bag but don't use it. I keep my dresses in plastic bags in boxes and lay them flat.


----------



## jenaps

Thanks olialm1!   It's very similar - i wanted that one too but they didn't have it.


----------



## lilflobowl

*panda*, ooooh... okok; post pictures when you get your CLs! 

*jenaps*, that's definitely a unique HL dress (at least within tpf); post modelling pics? As for storage I agree with Lec - lay it flat & don't hang it. It helps to retain the shape better. No storage bags either when the SAs shipped to me!


----------



## bowsnhearts

jenaps said:


> I've been a lurker for a very long time but I just bought my first HL dress from the secret sale and am so excited.  It just got delivered today and I absolutely love it!
> 
> One question when I bought it on the bcbg website it said to store it in the garment bag provided but it just came in a plastic bag.  Does anyone know about that?  I guess I will call tomorrow...



Wow! I can't wait to see modelling pics!!!


----------



## Nsane

Dear TPF Ladies,

As I have done previously in another topic, I come here to ask for your help.

I want to buy an HL dress for Xmas for my very beautiful girlfriend. I am planing on surprising her, therefore I cannot ask her to simply try one on. As a result, I am rather uncertain about what size I should get her. To be more specific I am not sure if I should buy an S or XS. 
I cannot provide you with her exact measurements...however my GF is:

1.70m tall (approx 5'7)
52KG (approx 115  pounds)
Bra size: 32 B cup.

Usually a size 40 Italian dress. Usually a size 8 UK.

Now, I would be inclined towards an XS. But I would love to hear from you experts.
Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## lilflobowl

*Nsane*, based on what you said she should be an XS & may be able to fit into an XXS, although since you're guessing I would pick the safe option of getting the XS.


----------



## ambicion6

Bagged said:


> My dress!!



You look fantastic in it~!!
what size is your dress? I'm your height, and curvy as well and its good to know that HL dresses look awesome on curvy ladies as well!


----------



## bowsnhearts

Nsane said:


> Dear TPF Ladies,
> 
> As I have done previously in another topic, I come here to ask for your help.
> 
> I want to buy an HL dress for Xmas for my very beautiful girlfriend. I am planing on surprising her, therefore I cannot ask her to simply try one on. As a result, I am rather uncertain about what size I should get her. To be more specific I am not sure if I should buy an S or XS.
> I cannot provide you with her exact measurements...however my GF is:
> 
> 1.70m tall (approx 5'7)
> 52KG (approx 115  pounds)
> Bra size: 32 B cup.
> 
> Usually a size 40 Italian dress. Usually a size 8 UK.
> 
> Now, I would be inclined towards an XS. But I would love to hear from you experts.
> Thank you in advance for your help.



She might be an XXS! But as HL has cut out the XXS sizing from his recent collection, my best bet would be an XS. 

How sweet of you!


----------



## Nsane

Thanks for the help.

I am glad because I had already ordered an XS .

Moreover, I would rather encourage her to gain a little weight, then losing it; she is thin enough as it is.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## lilmissb

A couple of HL skirts up for sale in XXS! Go Go Go!!!

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/coconinja


----------



## 8mc8

A few months ago, some of the HL girls (I think namely LEC) helped me with sizing on my first Herve dress   The only problem was I was pregnant when I wanted to purchase the popular ash ombre dress.  Not only did I not know how HL will fit me, I didn't know if I will get back to my pre-pregnancy size, this being my third baby :wondering
I ended up getting the XXS cause that was what was available on sale for an amazing price.  I was determined to make this dress work! LOL
Well I had my baby four months ago, I'm back to my pre-pregnancy size, and am SO thrilled that the dress fits!!   Well DH has to stronghold the zipper together, while I struggle to zip it up ...so its super tight, but it feels good and loosens a teeny bit as the evening progresses! LOL
So here I am...its probably a bit tighter than it should be, but I don't care I love it!


----------



## PANda_USC

*8mc8*, wowwww! You look great, especially after having 3 kids!!! Congrats on getting into the dress and hey, it doesn't look too tight on you! And I love how you paired it with a Chanel, ^_^


----------



## honeyspice

*8mc8 * You look AMAZING! Had 3 babies and still have that good figure of yours, are you Heidi Klum?


----------



## Lec8504

*8MC8*- no problem   Glad you got your dress..and nope it doesn't look too tight AT ALL...it fits you perfectly from what I can tell.  So envious of your figure..regardless of the fact that you have 3 kids or not hehe.  

And your outfit was almost exactly the same as mine when I wore my ash ombre the last time....I wore the ash ombre, chanel reissue 227 and patent cl pumps   Enjoy the dress and congrats on your new baby


----------



## lilmissb

*8mc8* you look amazing! Congrats on the ombre.


----------



## bowsnhearts

*8mc8*, you look fabulous! DOES NOT look tight at all!


----------



## shockboogie

Wow! You look stunning, *8mc8*!



8mc8 said:


> A few months ago, some of the HL girls (I think namely LEC) helped me with sizing on my first Herve dress   The only problem was I was pregnant when I wanted to purchase the popular ash ombre dress.  Not only did I not know how HL will fit me, I didn't know if I will get back to my pre-pregnancy size, this being my third baby :wondering
> I ended up getting the XXS cause that was what was available on sale for an amazing price.  I was determined to make this dress work! LOL
> Well I had my baby four months ago, I'm back to my pre-pregnancy size, and am SO thrilled that the dress fits!!   Well DH has to stronghold the zipper together, while I struggle to zip it up ...so its super tight, but it feels good and loosens a teeny bit as the evening progresses! LOL
> So here I am...its probably a bit tighter than it should be, but I don't care I love it!


----------



## cfellis522

8mc8 - You look outstanding!  For having had 3 kids, you make it look easy!

Cara


----------



## lilflobowl

*8mc8*, for someone who just gave birth 4 months ago you're looking amazing! I can only hope that when I give birth next time I'd get back into shape as quickly as you did!


----------



## flyfab

Hello everybody,
I don't know the first thing about Hervé Leger, but I just love the dress below 

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...393341&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_735wt_1167

Could someone tell me if it's legit ?
The seller has only 2 feedbacks from a long time ago but we all were first timer at one point...
Thanks in advance


----------



## dreamdoll

You look fabulous!!! Congrats!!! 



8mc8 said:


> A few months ago, some of the HL girls (I think namely LEC) helped me with sizing on my first Herve dress  The only problem was I was pregnant when I wanted to purchase the popular ash ombre dress. Not only did I not know how HL will fit me, I didn't know if I will get back to my pre-pregnancy size, this being my third baby :wondering
> I ended up getting the XXS cause that was what was available on sale for an amazing price. I was determined to make this dress work! LOL
> Well I had my baby four months ago, I'm back to my pre-pregnancy size, and am SO thrilled that the dress fits!!  Well DH has to stronghold the zipper together, while I struggle to zip it up ...so its super tight, but it feels good and loosens a teeny bit as the evening progresses! LOL
> So here I am...its probably a bit tighter than it should be, but I don't care I love it!


----------



## 8mc8

*Thank you* Panda, honeyspice, Lec, lilmissb, bows, shockboogie, cfellis, liflobowl and dreamdoll for making me feel less like a frumpy mom!!


----------



## vmpyre

*8mc8* Frumpy mom?? you don't know the meaning of frumpy! Anyone who can fit into an XXS HL is forbidden to whine 

I have a silly question... I've decide that the Ivory halter dress Rachel Bilson wore a while back is purrfect to wear to weddings... now where can I find one? There are none on ebay


----------



## olialm1

^Feebay is your best option right now. Keep your eyes open because they do occasionally pop up BUT I think that style is commonly faked now so if you find one post it here first. I remember seeing that dress everywhere when it went on sale! Hopefully you'll get a good price


----------



## *ilovebrad*

hot momma!  beautiful!




8mc8 said:


> A few months ago, some of the HL girls (I think namely LEC) helped me with sizing on my first Herve dress  The only problem was I was pregnant when I wanted to purchase the popular ash ombre dress. Not only did I not know how HL will fit me, I didn't know if I will get back to my pre-pregnancy size, this being my third baby :wondering
> I ended up getting the XXS cause that was what was available on sale for an amazing price. I was determined to make this dress work! LOL
> Well I had my baby four months ago, I'm back to my pre-pregnancy size, and am SO thrilled that the dress fits!!  Well DH has to stronghold the zipper together, while I struggle to zip it up ...so its super tight, but it feels good and loosens a teeny bit as the evening progresses! LOL
> So here I am...its probably a bit tighter than it should be, but I don't care I love it!


----------



## xgoddessx

Hi everyone!

I'm a newcomer to this forum and have been reading this thread obsessively over the past few days as I'm dying to buy myself a HL dress for an upcoming holiday party.

Bloomingales has several HL dresses at 40% off + free shipping over $300!! So an $850 HL is going for $561 total! Check out: http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...Size=NOSELECTION&PPP=96&PageID=72341858823944

I'm dying to click "Go to Checkout" but I'm still not sure about sizing.

I'm 5'3, 117, and usually wear an XS-S, 2-4, or size 26/27 in jeans. Should I go with XS or S?

Thanks in advance for your time!

P.S. Has anyone tried Renttherunway.com?


----------



## Lec8504

^xs


----------



## vmpyre

Thanks very much for the advice! Much appreciated! 



olialm1 said:


> ^Feebay is your best option right now. Keep your eyes open because they do occasionally pop up BUT I think that style is commonly faked now so if you find one post it here first. I remember seeing that dress everywhere when it went on sale! Hopefully you'll get a good price


----------



## jenaps

*8mc8* you look amazing!

sorry for the delay I was out of town - here's me in the dress.  Sorry for the bad pic I used my phone.  It does bunch a bit on the sides but I still love it!


----------



## bowsnhearts

jenaps said:


> *8mc8* you look amazing!
> 
> sorry for the delay I was out of town - here's me in the dress.  Sorry for the bad pic I used my phone.  It does bunch a bit on the sides but I still love it!



You look really good! It brings out your curves! This style is pretty rare as well...as in, you are the first person other than a model/celeb that i have seen it on!

Great buy!!!


----------



## xgoddessx

Lec8504 said:


> ^xs



Thanks for the input. I do appreciate it!


----------



## jenaps

Thanks so much bowsnhearts!  The dress totally sucks-in in the right places.  Now I just have to figure out what I will wear it to first!


----------



## maianh_8686

wow.. every lady here is soo pretty...

*8mc8* Beautiful.. 

*jenaps* OMG, i love that dress... I saw it in the coral color but i think your dress color combo looks better  .... i don't think i've seen it anywhere else.. Stunning!!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*brownbear*, bergdorff goodman online has that styled dress you want in a rouge, a little over $1K, one size left, xxs!!! Go get it!


----------



## linda83

It looks like NAP added some more Herve Leger dresses to their sale, including the pink ombre dress.


----------



## aquahot

Do HL strapless dresses run true to size? 
I am 5'3", 97lbs
blairandchuck.com/gallery/albums/episodestills/219TheGrandfather/219-020.jpg


----------



## olialm1

^No they are not TTS, in my opinion at least. It depends on your body shape, the cut of the dress as well as the style.


----------



## PurseAddict79

Incase you ladies aren't aware, HL is on sale on Hautelook.com today


----------



## pink.martini12

hi guys, im kinda new here =)
just wondering if you guys can help to authenticate this one,
http://cgi.ebay.com/BCBG-Maxazria-4...temQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Dresses?hash=item2557c3e8ce

Thanks!


----------



## aquahot

Are you looking for a BCBG bondage style skirt?


pink.martini12 said:


> hi guys, im kinda new here =)
> just wondering if you guys can help to authenticate this one,
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BCBG-Maxazria-4...temQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Dresses?hash=item2557c3e8ce
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## aquahot

So what's my size for the strapless tube dress that was worn by Blair Waldorf? Anyone owning the same style?



aquahot said:


> Do HL strapless dresses run true to size?
> I am 5'3", 97lbs
> blairandchuck.com/gallery/albums/episodestills/219TheGrandfather/219-020.jpg


----------



## PANda_USC

*aquahot*, I think the tube dress would be okay on you in XXS.  I am not sure of your waist's dimensions, but you and I are almost the same size(5'3, 95 lbs), so it'll probably fit. Then again..every season's sizing is different, meh!


----------



## aquahot

Thanks *Panda*! I think I willcry if it doesn't fit!...I've been looking for that dress all over the place and finally found it.. ON SALE


PANda_USC said:


> *aquahot*, I think the tube dress would be okay on you in XXS. I am not sure of your waist's dimensions, but you and I are almost the same size(5'3, 95 lbs), so it'll probably fit. Then again..every season's sizing is different, meh!


----------



## Lec8504

aquahot said:


> So what's my size for the strapless tube dress that was worn by Blair Waldorf? Anyone owning the same style?


 
that dress is TTS but a little tight..so be prepared for that.  I got that dress in my usual size XS..and it's pretty tight....after a couple of wears it gets better but it's still pretty tight.  I think it's just meant to be that way..but someone people aren't comfortable with it being super tight.  So it really depends.  

For someone who is in between sizes..like between a XS and XXS..then I would recommend a XS.  

A XXS should be fine for you.


----------



## aquahot

Thanks *Lec! *


Lec8504 said:


> that dress is TTS but a little tight..so be prepared for that. I got that dress in my usual size XS..and it's pretty tight....after a couple of wears it gets better but it's still pretty tight. I think it's just meant to be that way..but someone people aren't comfortable with it being super tight. So it really depends.
> 
> For someone who is in between sizes..like between a XS and XXS..then I would recommend a XS.
> 
> A XXS should be fine for you.


----------



## olialm1

Besides what Lec said about sizing I've also heard the side zipper is a pain in the ass.


----------



## PANda_USC

*aquahot*, does that tube dress have a side zipper?! I am not sure about your waist, but I had an issue with the side zipper making the dress look a little frumpy and making bubbles in the torso/tummy area because it was a little big in the mid-section. Hopefully you don't have the same issue!


----------



## aquahot

Yeah I noticed that the dress looks a bit frumpy even on the models. I am planning to wear the dress with either a jacket or a cardigan, so hopefully that won't be too big of a problem ....


PANda_USC said:


> *aquahot*, does that tube dress have a side zipper?! I am not sure about your waist, but I had an issue with the side zipper making the dress look a little frumpy and making bubbles in the torso/tummy area because it was a little big in the mid-section. Hopefully you don't have the same issue!


----------



## Lec8504

Yes the tube dress have side zippers.  It does bunch up when you move around..just a warning hehe.  But I wear mine with a cardigan too..so it doesn't show as much.


----------



## sylphfae

I have the Blair dress! I agree that the side zipper is a pain (haven't noticed the bunching issues, but I haven't worn it out yet) cos you can pinch yourself with the zipper pretty easily. I agree with Lec, it's TTS and a little tight. You should be an XXS!


----------



## PANda_USC

*sylphfae*, what happened to the ombre tube dress!?!? We're waiting for modeling pics, ^_^


----------



## lilflobowl

Modelling pictures *sylphfae*!!!!


----------



## sylphfae

My ombre dress is STILL stuck at customs, can you believe it?? I have no idea why they won't just release it. SIGH. I'm quite surprised that I got my Blair dress before the ombre tube dress cos I ordered that one a fair bit later but I'm picking it up the ombre tomorrow, and hope everything goes well. 

Thanks so much for the remembering miss *panda *and *lilflobowl*, and I'll definitely post pictures when I get it (assuming that I can squeeze into it and zip it up!)


----------



## dreamdoll

Oh dear, *sylphfae*, hope you get the dress soon!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

hmm, *sylphfae*, how long has it been stuck at customs for?


----------



## sylphfae

I just managed to clear the dress today from customs today, yay!!!!! I found out when I went down that the package was marked with a value of more than 400 dollars, so  Customs couldn't release it to me any earlier cos I had to go down in person before they could tell me why it was held up. Managed to sort it out and declare the value of the dress and sign some papers so it's all good!

It's so pretty! Thanks for all your help and concern ladies! I hope it fits, can't wait to go home and try it on!! Will keep you all updated


----------



## dreamdoll

Congrats!! Cannot wait to see pics!!

Please post pics to http://forum.purseblog.com/the-ward...ence-thread-pics-only-please-dont-418610.html 



sylphfae said:


> I just managed to clear the dress today from customs today, yay!!!!! I found out when I went down that the package was marked with a value of more than 400 dollars, so Customs couldn't release it to me any earlier cos I had to go down in person before they could tell me why it was held up. Managed to sort it out and declare the value of the dress and sign some papers so it's all good!
> 
> It's so pretty! Thanks for all your help and concern ladies! I hope it fits, can't wait to go home and try it on!! Will keep you all updated


----------



## pisdapisda79

Can anyone recommend what I should wear underneath my HL dress to keep my tummy flat? I'm not a fan of Spanks so any other recommendations?


----------



## vmpyre

http://www.stylebop.com/product_det...ale&siteID=0RpXOIXA500-6541x9AbfbM1GkC3USqJ0A

is stylebop.com an alright place to buy from? Or anyone know of another site that ships internationally that has that black assymetrical dress for cheaper? kekeke


----------



## lilflobowl

*pisdapisda79*, I think most of us either go with Spanx or no additional support TBH. I'm sure there are some pretty good support wear out in the market though that's similar to Spanx? Maybe figleaves.com might have some good recommendations.

*vmpyre*, I think one of the girls has bought from Stylebop; think it was panda_usc?


----------



## kmarney

I love to see the pics!


----------



## PANda_USC

*vmpyre*, I've never purchased from style bop but it looks like a pretty credible site to me! ^_^


----------



## lilflobowl

oops, my bad *panda*. Thought you had posted the stylebop website when you were talking about the teal ombre!


----------



## sylphfae

Merry Christmas, HL-girls!!! 

Is Stylebop related to Netaporter? The site layouts look very similar!

*pisdapisda79*, I was browsing the department stores last week and saw a slip from Bodywrap that might work under HLs cos it's highwaisted, seamless and not very long so it won't peek out from the bottom of one's dress:
http://www.barenecessities.com/prod...&cm_mmc=WUqD6wTpSTg-_-mch-_-odyWrap44830-_-NA

I'm sure that there are other brands out there which have similar products, so perhaps you might wanna go and try them out to see which one's the most comfy for your body-type? HTH!


----------



## lilflobowl

*sylphfae*, I don't think they're related...


----------



## pisdapisda79

Thanks sylphfae will check it out



sylphfae said:


> Merry Christmas, HL-girls!!!
> 
> Is Stylebop related to Netaporter? The site layouts look very similar!
> 
> *pisdapisda79*, I was browsing the department stores last week and saw a slip from Bodywrap that might work under HLs cos it's highwaisted, seamless and not very long so it won't peek out from the bottom of one's dress:
> http://www.barenecessities.com/prod...&cm_mmc=WUqD6wTpSTg-_-mch-_-odyWrap44830-_-NA
> 
> I'm sure that there are other brands out there which have similar products, so perhaps you might wanna go and try them out to see which one's the most comfy for your body-type? HTH!


----------



## honeyspice

Hi ladies! If any of you live in Toronto, there're some Herve Leger dresses on sale at The Room at The Bay on Queen St. I was there to check out Juicy Couture and saw they have further reduced the HL dresses. I got my first HL tank dress in red today for only $379 cdn! I am so excited!!! There are quite a few pink ombre one shoulder dress for $8xx and some other dresses for $5xx.


----------



## flashy.stems

omg thats awesome *honeyspice*! congrats on your new dress.. why can't they have sales like that on the west coast?! or at least have a good HL selection..


----------



## honeyspice

^ I wonder ... maybe you can call The Room at The Bay and order through phone?


----------



## rainytown

Hi all! I'm kind of new to the purseblog but I've followed this thread and the first one for quite a while.

Here is my contribution. I can't breathe it in but who cares =)


----------



## olialm1

^Cute. I had that dress in all purple with the pink stripe on the back and I couldn't breathe either! lol


----------



## rainytown

olialm1, was it also too short for you? mine barely covers my bum... when i stand still.
i love the dress to death but its pretty much impossible to wear


----------



## bowsnhearts

rainytown said:


> Hi all! I'm kind of new to the purseblog but I've followed this thread and the first one for quite a while.
> 
> Here is my contribution. I can't breathe it in but who cares =)



You look very pretty!

If you are really conscious of how short it is (as you mentioned in a previous post), you can try wearing some sheer black stockings with it? I haven't seen anyone wearing stockings with HL dresses yet so not sure if they will work but it's worth a try. That's what I do with skirts or dresses that are too short.


----------



## flashy.stems

whats the room at the bay?
our bay doesn't have "the room"


----------



## cupcake_flake

*rainytown*, you look lovely in your dress!  Some of my HL's barely cover my bum as well.. I wear stockings with them to prevent "accidents"!



flashy.stems said:


> whats the room at the bay?
> our bay doesn't have "the room"



The Bay in downtown Toronto on Yonge St has a "St Regis Room" where they have high-end designers like Herve Leger, Dior, Armani, etc. I think that is the only Bay that has this.


Slightly off-topic.. but has anyone noticed the rash of fake Herve Leger's on ebay lately? The sellers even use the same photos straight from the wholesale replica sites that sell them for $100-ish!


----------



## rainytown

thanks guys~ its sad though, with tights you just can't get that same herve leger look.
i wish there was a way you could send it in to add an extra band or something


----------



## lilmissb

Just popping in to say hi!

Congrats on your HL *honey!* Saw it in the non-CL purchases, gorgeous! 

You look great in your HL *rainy!* Who cares if you can't breathe, you look fab!!! LOL


----------



## dreamdoll

Hi there to you too! Love your new avatar, how adorable! 



lilmissb said:


> Just popping in to say hi!
> 
> Congrats on your HL *honey!* Saw it in the non-CL purchases, gorgeous!
> 
> You look great in your HL *rainy!* Who cares if you can't breathe, you look fab!!! LOL


----------



## honeyspice

*rainytown: *you look great! 

*flashy.stems:* The Room is actually a section in The Bay on Queen Street that sells higher end fashion, but it used to be very old fashion and ugly. They recently renovated that section and added a lot more brands like Herve Leger, Sonia Rykiel, Andrew Gn, Elie Tahari, etc. I always thought it's kinda funny why they called it "The Room", sounds like some secret room in  military base ... 

Thanks* lilmissb*! I'm too shy to post a mod pic of the dress. I think I should lose a few more pounds first, hehehe~


----------



## lilflobowl

*honeyspice*, post modelling pics! Honestly speaking, the girls in the HL thread have got the be amongst the nicest girls in TPF so don't be shy!

*rainytown*, you look good in your dress! I suggest you wear the dress around the house a few more times because the bandages will stretch out so it will get easier. & one more thing... BREATHE! I say this because when you inhale/exhale it will help to stretch the bandages around your ribcage/chest & it will make it easier on you. Lengthwise I suggest wearing the dress off-shouldered so that it will sit further below your butt. Tendency (and this is from personal experience) is for the dress to ride up if the shoulder portion sits on top of your shoulders. Doesn't help if you use your hands to gesticulate & express yourself a lot, KWIM?


----------



## javaboo

Hi everyone! Lilmissb and Lilflo, how are you? Haven't been here for a while but was checking the *bay for some HL dresses and I can't believe how many fakes there are! I'm actually kinda scared now since I haven't been keeping up-to-date with HL. I think I'll stick to reliable sellers (ones I know are legit and have sold HL before) and not all these people who are recently selling HLs! OMG. Those people are stealing photos too!


----------



## Schnuggeli

hey girls, I'm a HL newbie...

Can anyone tell me if this page is ok or not? http://www.lunaticshopper.com/Shop-...ger/Herve-Leger-Magenta-Bandage-p7715682.html

TIA!!!


----------



## lilmissb

*honey* don't diss yourself!!! 

*DREAM* & *JAVA!!!!*  Haven't seen you two for a while! Miss you both terribly.

I know, how sad is it to see all these fakes? As you know my UHG is the one shoulder cream in S. I have photos of the products and to me they look legit but they all seem to use the same photos etc. I'm really scared to buy one these days on the bay!!!

TBH *Schnuggeli* I have no idea if that site is legit. Never heard of it.


----------



## vhdos

Everyone looks so gorgeous and I want one too!  I am very petite (5'3" and 100 pounds).  I'm guessing XXS.  Any advice?  Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

^*vhdos*, an XXS should be just right for you, ^_^. I'm 5'3", 95 lbs and I wear an xxs..but be wary that some styles/seasons are looser than others and can look a tiny bit frumpy on petite people.


----------



## vhdos

Thanks Panda!  Was it you in the one-shoulder ombre dress a few pages back?  Love, love, love that dress!!!!
Any recommendations for styles and seasons that might be a better fit?  TIA.


----------



## klng

http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-BLUSH...WC_Dresses?hash=item414bc0aef8#ht_1193wt_1167  wow, this seller even admits she is selling a fake HL.  "99% identical, with tags and labels attached." but i do appreciate the full disclosure so i can avoid buying it. hehe.


----------



## lilmissb

^ Whoa!! Nasty stuff.


----------



## lilflobowl

*Java*!! Where have you been? How's everything with you?!?


----------



## rainytown

klng said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-BLUSH...WC_Dresses?hash=item414bc0aef8#ht_1193wt_1167  wow, this seller even admits she is selling a fake HL.  "99% identical, with tags and labels attached." but i do appreciate the full disclosure so i can avoid buying it. hehe.



LOLOLOL. what is the point of having tags and labels attached if you already know its fake fake fake?
vdhos an XS or an XXS should be right for you. My dress was an XS and I'm 5'7 and 110 pounds


----------



## PANda_USC

*vhdos*, it was! I would recommend anything that doesn't have a side zipper! That dragonfly ombre one-shoulder was a bit looser in the torso/tummy area and scrunched up because of the side zipper(so I returned it!). Hm....I heard the halter dress with the bow in the back runs a bit big in the tummy area. I'd recommend a tube dress!

*P.S everyone: the Pre-Spring 2010 Herve Leger collection is up on the official HL site already! *


----------



## Lec8504

*vhdos-* you're def a XXS in the more recent collection, you might be able to make a XS work for certain dresses in the fall 08 collection.  If you want a dress that's really fitted and tight then stick with the fall 08 collection.  The new collection runs slightly big.  Can't really recommend anything from the new collection to you because nothing caught my eye as of yet.  For the fall collection then the blue and navy gossip girl dress, and ash ombre off-shoulder dress are my faves.

I think the one shoulder ombre dress are on sale at one of the department store..i think it was the red one only though.


----------



## lilmissb

Cute pic* Panda!*


----------



## olialm1

ITA, vhdos you're an XXS but some dresses are odd and run larger or smaller depending on the cut... is there a particular one you're interested in? we could probably give you feedback on how one fits. It took me 5 dresses to find the perfect fit!


----------



## bowsnhearts

klng said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-BLUSH...WC_Dresses?hash=item414bc0aef8#ht_1193wt_1167  wow, this seller even admits she is selling a fake HL.  "99% identical, with tags and labels attached." but i do appreciate the full disclosure so i can avoid buying it. hehe.



I thought that selling any replica is banned on ebay?


----------



## PANda_USC

*lilmissb*, thank you love! Did you find the one-shoulder beige dress?


----------



## lilmissb

Nah *Panda*, too many fakes around right now to be safe  Any more HL's for you lately? Or concentrating on the fire opal?


----------



## dreamdoll

Just popping in to wish a *Wonderful New Year* to all!!


----------



## PANda_USC

^Happy new year to you too!!

*lilmissb*, no HLs recently. I saw some new ones from the pre-spring collection that I like but I didn't see them online in my size, bleh.  And yeah, focusing on Louboutins and Chanels at the moment, hehehe.  The dorado strass and fire opal strass alone are going to cost me a pretty penny, : P! Plus I need to save up for a Vegas getaway with the dbf for February! Did you see the new HL collection?


----------



## missmollypolly

klng said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-BLUSH...WC_Dresses?hash=item414bc0aef8#ht_1193wt_1167  wow, this seller even admits she is selling a fake HL.  "99% identical, with tags and labels attached." but i do appreciate the full disclosure so i can avoid buying it. hehe.



hmmm...now it looks like she took down her disclosure about it's non-authenticity.  Strange...


----------



## lilmissb

Happy New Year to everyone, can't believe it's 2010!!!

Panda, saw the new collection but only a small amount really makes me want to get it right now. I'm a bit passe now as the designs are getting more outrageous and more expensive which is not attractive.


----------



## CatNZ

just popping in to say hello and happy new year to fellow HL ladies 

but omg, didn't realise they started selling fake HL dresses on ebay... saw some *bay listings from Istanbul, and they just looked too dodgy to be true!


----------



## bellapsyd

ladies, glad I found you....ready to take the plunge!  NEED a bandage dress! LOL!!!  Not sure of my sizing, but I know it depends on the style.  If I buy one off the *bay and it is a tad too small....well then, I'll lose some weight!


----------



## olialm1

rainytown said:


> olialm1, was it also too short for you? mine barely covers my bum... when i stand still.
> i love the dress to death but its pretty much impossible to wear



Sorry I'm a few days late w/ a response! But yeah, my ass was kind of hanging out. The only option I had was to wear tights with it or sell it and I went with the latter.


----------



## honeyspice

I've finally taken a mod shot of the HL dress.  
High heels and sucking in the fat make such a difference!


----------



## olialm1

^You have a great figure! The dress and color look great on you. Do you like the length?


----------



## aquahot

*Honeyspice*, You look great! congrats on the new addition


honeyspice said:


> I've finally taken a mod shot of the HL dress.
> High heels and sucking in the fat make such a difference!


----------



## cupcake_flake

*honeyspice*, thanks for sharing your dress with us! What a beautiful colour.. it looks great on you 



bellapsyd said:


> ladies, glad I found you....ready to take the plunge!  NEED a bandage dress! LOL!!!  Not sure of my sizing, but I know it depends on the style.  If I buy one off the *bay and it is a tad too small....well then, I'll lose some weight!



You're right .. everyone needs at least one bandage dress  Just be very careful if you're buying on ebay though, there is a TON of fakes for sale there right now. 

A lot of them are coming from fakers in China, like http://www.eluxury-replica.com/herve-leger-dress-c-271.html, so be sure to do a google search on HL replicas to familiarize yourself with the styles that are faked before purchasing. Some sellers make it easy to spot the fakes because they use the exact same photos as the replica sites.


----------



## PurseAddict79

I hate to ask, because its probably going to make me want to stop eating for a month but...

I'm 5'1", 125lb... a size 6-8. So would I be a *gasp* Large in HL dresses?

Also, has anyone tried the BCBG bandage skirts and dresses? Are they relatively comparable to the HL dresses given they're the same designer, but obviously a waaay different price range?


----------



## shockboogie

You look amazing in HLs, *honeyspice*! 

*PurseAddict* - You can probably fit in an S or M in HLs. As for BCBG versions of HLs, I don't think they are comparable in terms of quality/material. They may "look" the same but I don't think the fit and silhouette would be similar. HLs are definitely so much better.


----------



## shockboogie

Happy 2010 to everyone here!!!

I haven't checked this thread in such a long time. I guess I'm trying to stay away from buying more HLs... hehehe.. curbing the cravings especially with the insane rise in prices of HLs. 

Anyway, just wanted to say hello and I miss you ladies!!!


----------



## cupcake_flake

Here's my 2cents on the BCBG/Herve Leger comparison, *PurseAddict79*..

I own several HLs and I've tried on the BCBG textured tube skirts, but I didn't end up getting them. In my opinion, the Herve Legers are still better because the bandages are stronger and hold you in better and more smoothly. The BCBG skirts aren't bad, but they don't hold you in as well and they show more bulges. They are definitely better than the awful Bebe versions, but still not as good as HL.


----------



## PurseAddict79

shockboogie said:


> You look amazing in HLs, *honeyspice*!
> 
> *PurseAddict* - You can probably fit in an S or M in HLs. As for BCBG versions of HLs, I don't think they are comparable in terms of quality/material. They may "look" the same but I don't think the fit and silhouette would be similar. HLs are definitely so much better.


 
Thank you  I don't care if they *look* the same, its the fit and quality I'm after. 

I think I should probably go to an HL store. I think there's one in SF...


----------



## PetiteAsianGirl

honeyspice said:


> I've finally taken a mod shot of the HL dress.
> High heels and sucking in the fat make such a difference!



Beautiful, beautiful dress and choice of color! Really classy looking and enhances your figure.


----------



## bowsnhearts

Wow, *honeyspice*, the dress really complements your figure very well!


----------



## dreamdoll

*honeyspice*, you look gorgeous!! Love the colour of the dress on you


----------



## bellapsyd

thanks cupcake!  i didn't even know they faked dresses!


----------



## flashy.stems

b-e-a-utiful!


----------



## lilmissb

*honeyspice* you look awesome! And I spot some coral VP's???  I love that colour.


----------



## lilbluebear

Jealous of your figure!  Definitely a stunner on you. You'll have guys' jaws hitting the floor. Go knock them dead!

side note: what is the font style that you use for your watermark?



honeyspice said:


> I've finally taken a mod shot of the HL dress.
> High heels and sucking in the fat make such a difference!



Oh and is that the scoop neck in raspberry? Bc if so cheers in sharing great taste. And if not, still cheers for great taste!


----------



## Lec8504

PurseAddict79 said:


> I hate to ask, because its probably going to make me want to stop eating for a month but...
> 
> I'm 5'1", 125lb... a size 6-8. So would I be a *gasp* Large in HL dresses?
> 
> Also, has anyone tried the BCBG bandage skirts and dresses? Are they relatively comparable to the HL dresses given they're the same designer, but obviously a waaay different price range?



You would be a small, especially in the current season.  

I've tried on the BCBG bandage skirt and I would probably buy one in the near future to go out/clubbing with when they go on sale.  Material wise then they are a lot more flimsy and not as thick as the HL material.  The fit is OK....but I'm planning to just wear it with a white blouse.

you look great *Honeyspice*...love the look of the tank dress on you


----------



## honeyspice

*oliahm1:* Thank you! I like the length for this dress because it kind of elongates my body in a way ... and also less scandalous because I'm showing too much assets on the top ... lol  

*PurseAddict79:* NO WAY you'd be in a L!!! You're probably a Small or medium in some styles. 

*aquahot, cupcake_flake, shockboogie, PetiteAsianGirl, bowsnhearts, dreamdoll, flashy_stems, Lec8504: * Thank you ladies! 


*Lilmissb: * Thanks, and you have sharp eyes!  

*lilbluebear: * Thanks, hehe~ I don't think that'll happen, it's more like I will trip myself on high heels and my jaws hit the floor ...  The font is called Scriptina


----------



## PurseAddict79

*big sigh of relief* Thank you! Seriously, I would give up food for a month just to ensure I'm not a large. 

I did forget to mention I'm a bit top heavy. A 34D. So maybe a medium?

I'm not sure why I want an HL dress so bad, I don't really go out, like, ever... but I guess once I aquire one, I'll have an excuse to wear it out and show it off 

Do you think a bandage skirt is too 'risque' for the office if paired with a white blouse and heels? 

*Honeyspice,* You look freakin hawt in that dress!


----------



## kml2887

Can anyone give sizing advice on this dress? I've tried HL dresses in the past and if I remember correctly, a medium was the size that fit (I'm a size 8 in most dresses). Thanks! 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3071081...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6020142&P=1

Also, is there really much of a difference between sizes. Like if a medium fits me well, would a large be way too big?


----------



## vhdos

Gorgeous color on you honeyspice!!!!


----------



## cupcake_flake

I'm getting so angry at all these fake dresses on ebay! It is sad because bidders are paying so much for them and they don't even know it is fake. 

Does any one think starting an "HL fake seller" list would help? Are we allowed to do this on tPF?

Here's one.. *fashionsos2010 *http://shop.ebay.com/fashionsos2010...t=0&_trksid=p3911.m270.l1313&_odkw=&_osacat=0

She USED to state in her auctions that they were replicas, but now just says they are samples, and makes excuses about why item is not sold retail.

Quote from October 2009 Herve Leger replica:
"noted: This is the actual dress that you going to received.  *Herver Leger inspired* 2009 brand new style of bandage Dress!! Great deal!! Same quality"

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280408828568&category=63861
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280408828564&category=63861

Quote from current Jan 2010 auction:
"CONDITION: Brand new with tag ( sample, tagged wrong, eg wrong size or color etc)"
"noted: This is the actual dress that you going to received.  Brand new style of bandage Dress!! sample!!"

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NWT-Herve-Leg...temQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Dresses?hash=item414bcf0e5f

Here's another one.. seller *fabcloset2009 *
http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZfabcloset2009QQhtZ-1

She says they are samples, and makes excuses about why item is not sold retail.

quote: "( SAMPLE, this item came directly from the factory of china, some of items didnt pass the quality contral, the size or tagged wrong but still in perfect condition, please check the measurement before you made the purchase ) the paper tag ( price tag ) might cut in half"

quote: "Note: What you see in the pictures is what you going to get for it. This item is already in very low price for herve leger dress, if you hestitate then please dont buy."

Here's another one.. 0 feedback seller *businesslea *http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZbusinessleaQQhtZ-1 

selling "Herve Leger" styles in all sizes (chose S/M/L). Doesn't bother taking her own pics and just uses photos straight from the fake site eluxury-replica


----------



## cupcake_flake

PurseAddict79 said:


> Do you think a bandage skirt is too 'risque' for the office if paired with a white blouse and heels? !



I would say it depends on your office and the company culture. I would probably not wear one to a conservative place like a law office, accounting firm, bank, etc. However, in less stuffy office environments, I would consider wearing a bandage skirt (in black or grey, no bright colours) with tights or stockings.

ETA: hmm.. I looked at the length of those skirts and change my mind. They look too short to be officewear!


----------



## olialm1

Purse, I think it depends on where you work. I think it COULD work if you dressed it down a little and wore flats and a blazer with a cute top but depending on where you work it still might be too much. I'd save it for a hot date!


----------



## dreamdoll

*purseaddict*, I think it can look smart if paired with a formal nice white shirt


----------



## dreamdoll

We haven't got a HL fake seller list but I think you should post this here...
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/post-ebay-website-herve-leger-finds-443663.html




cupcake_flake said:


> I'm getting so angry at all these fake dresses on ebay! It is sad because bidders are paying so much for them and they don't even know it is fake.
> 
> Does any one think starting an "HL fake seller" list would help? Are we allowed to do this on tPF?
> 
> Here's one.. *fashionsos2010 *http://shop.ebay.com/fashionsos2010...t=0&_trksid=p3911.m270.l1313&_odkw=&_osacat=0
> 
> She USED to state in her auctions that they were replicas, but now just says they are samples, and makes excuses about why item is not sold retail.
> 
> Quote from October 2009 Herve Leger replica:
> "noted: This is the actual dress that you going to received.  *Herver Leger inspired* 2009 brand new style of bandage Dress!! Great deal!! Same quality"
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280408828568&category=63861
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280408828564&category=63861
> 
> Quote from current Jan 2010 auction:
> "CONDITION: Brand new with tag ( sample, tagged wrong, eg wrong size or color etc)"
> "noted: This is the actual dress that you going to received.  Brand new style of bandage Dress!! sample!!"
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NWT-Herve-Leg...temQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Dresses?hash=item414bcf0e5f
> 
> Here's another one.. seller *fabcloset2009 *
> http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZfabcloset2009QQhtZ-1
> 
> She says they are samples, and makes excuses about why item is not sold retail.
> 
> quote: "( SAMPLE, this item came directly from the factory of china, some of items didnt pass the quality contral, the size or tagged wrong but still in perfect condition, please check the measurement before you made the purchase ) the paper tag ( price tag ) might cut in half"
> 
> quote: "Note: What you see in the pictures is what you going to get for it. This item is already in very low price for herve leger dress, if you hestitate then please dont buy."
> 
> Here's another one.. 0 feedback seller *businesslea *http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZbusinessleaQQhtZ-1
> 
> selling "Herve Leger" styles in all sizes (chose S/M/L). Doesn't bother taking her own pics and just uses photos straight from the fake site eluxury-replica


----------



## PurseAddict79

Thanks everyone for your input

I don't work in a stuffy office, so I don't think it would be a big issue as long as I wear it correctly. And since I'm only 5'1", the skirts are actually longer on me. They hit about 2" above the knee. So I'm going to stalk them online and wait to see one go on sale


----------



## *ilovebrad*

gorgeous!




honeyspice said:


> I've finally taken a mod shot of the HL dress.
> High heels and sucking in the fat make such a difference!


----------



## caterpillar

Has anyone been to the boutique recently and know what's on sale?


----------



## meowmeow

I got this off shoulder HL dress in purple and black on Dec 27 at the HL store in Vegas for 65% off (retailed for $1250). They had lots of dresses on sale when I was there. Arlene was great and actually was the one who picked the dress out for me!


----------



## olialm1

^Cute! That was one of my first HL dresses


----------



## Dimple

cupcake_flake said:


> I'm getting so angry at all these fake dresses on ebay! It is sad because bidders are paying so much for them and they don't even know it is fake.
> 
> Does any one think starting an "HL fake seller" list would help? Are we allowed to do this on tPF?
> 
> Here's one.. *fashionsos2010 *http://shop.ebay.com/fashionsos2010...t=0&_trksid=p3911.m270.l1313&_odkw=&_osacat=0
> 
> She USED to state in her auctions that they were replicas, but now just says they are samples, and makes excuses about why item is not sold retail.
> 
> Quote from October 2009 Herve Leger replica:
> "noted: This is the actual dress that you going to received.  *Herver Leger inspired* 2009 brand new style of bandage Dress!! Great deal!! Same quality"
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280408828568&category=63861
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280408828564&category=63861
> 
> Quote from current Jan 2010 auction:
> "CONDITION: Brand new with tag ( sample, tagged wrong, eg wrong size or color etc)"
> "noted: This is the actual dress that you going to received.  Brand new style of bandage Dress!! sample!!"
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NWT-Herve-Leg...temQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Dresses?hash=item414bcf0e5f
> 
> Here's another one.. seller *fabcloset2009 *
> http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZfabcloset2009QQhtZ-1
> 
> She says they are samples, and makes excuses about why item is not sold retail.
> 
> quote: "( SAMPLE, this item came directly from the factory of china, some of items didnt pass the quality contral, the size or tagged wrong but still in perfect condition, please check the measurement before you made the purchase ) the paper tag ( price tag ) might cut in half"
> 
> quote: "Note: What you see in the pictures is what you going to get for it. This item is already in very low price for herve leger dress, if you hestitate then please dont buy."
> 
> Here's another one.. 0 feedback seller *businesslea *http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZbusinessleaQQhtZ-1
> 
> selling "Herve Leger" styles in all sizes (chose S/M/L). Doesn't bother taking her own pics and just uses photos straight from the fake site eluxury-replica



I strongly believe the two sellers you mentioned is the same person. I remember looking at *fabcloset2009's *feedback on ioffer and there was a seller with a smilar username leaving feeback and vice-versa.


----------



## Lec8504

If anyone sees this on sale in the near future please let me know 

http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...all&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family


----------



## vhdos

Lec8504 said:


> If anyone sees this on sale in the near future please let me know
> 
> http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...all&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family



Wow!  That is an awesome HL dress!  One of the cutest ones I've seen.  I hope you find one on sale!


----------



## Lec8504

omg..I just looked at it again and just realized that it's actually a TOP.  ugh...nvm...and it's the first HL in a while that caught my attention too.  bleh.  Not about to pay $1850 for a top :/


----------



## ehc2010

honeyspice said:


> I've finally taken a mod shot of the HL dress.
> High heels and sucking in the fat make such a difference!


 
You look absolutely stunning! Wow that dress really shows off your curves!

I was wondering if HL would be okay for someone who is kinda small on top (me)...am considering my first. Thanks!


----------



## arireyes

I'm super flat and I have 5 of them.  You can work wonders with these dresses!


----------



## annaspanna33

Hi ladies, sorry if this question has been asked before but I just received a skirt that I bought from the bay, it looks the same as my other authentic HL pieces except that next to the square Herve Leger label there is a little tag, also lilac, that says "Made in China".....do I have a fake??


----------



## sillywahine

annaspanna33 said:


> Hi ladies, sorry if this question has been asked before but I just received a skirt that I bought from the bay, it looks the same as my other authentic HL pieces except that next to the square Herve Leger label there is a little tag, also lilac, that says "Made in China".....do I have a fake??



does it say 'made in china' in cursive on a little strip shaped tag? I think it should be fine 
I just bought a killer LBD for 60% off and it comes with the purple 'made in china' tag too. OMG it's so gorgeous, I freakin love it! Will post pics when I get around!


----------



## annaspanna33

sillywahine said:


> does it say 'made in china' in cursive on a little strip shaped tag? I think it should be fine
> I just bought a killer LBD for 60% off and it comes with the purple 'made in china' tag too. OMG it's so gorgeous, I freakin love it! Will post pics when I get around!



Thanks so much for the quick reply! Yep, that's exactly what the tag is like....phew, what a relief! 

P.s. Can't wait to see the LBD!


----------



## javaboo

lilflobowl said:


> *Java*!! Where have you been? How's everything with you?!?



I'm super busy these days and haven't been on to check this post til now! How have you been? 



lilmissb said:


> *DREAM* & *JAVA!!!!*  Haven't seen you two for a while! Miss you both terribly.
> 
> I know, how sad is it to see all these fakes? As you know my UHG is the one shoulder cream in S. I have photos of the products and to me they look legit but they all seem to use the same photos etc. I'm really scared to buy one these days on the bay!!!



Did you get Cranberry Feticha!  Niceee! I wanted to get the Ron Rons but they already sold out of my size. Oh well.

I know it seems like a lot of styles have been copied. Some of them you can tell but seriously some look really good. The SA told me she didn't understand why HL put these hologram tags in the new season (starting Fall 2009 - I think) but now I understand. There is this person saying they are selling HL at a discounted price because of 'factory defects'. I wonder if that is true or they are just fakes. They seems to have a lot of other brand names at a lower price too!


----------



## lubird217

I wanted to get the black strapless from Nordstrom and had it in my shopping cart for a week (my bad!) and then it was sold out when I went to check out today!! I was so disappointed! My local Nordstrom doesn't have HL and they were absolutely useless in helping me find it (I still had the item number). 

Finally, someone at the national Nordstrom customer service number took over and found it for me in California!! I can't wait! It's my first HL!!

I hope the Medium works out. I'm usually an 8 or a 6 so I just guessed at trying an M. I'm pretty excited


----------



## CoutureChiQ

Hi Ladies, 

I've been lurking this thread and wanted to ask a question.  I saw this HL dress:
http://www.zappos.com/ViewProduct.action?productId=7627535

This might seem like a silly question, but why is it so cheap?  The prices retail at tons more that that, so what gives?


----------



## lilmissb

javaboo said:


> I'm super busy these days and haven't been on to check this post til now! How have you been?
> 
> Did you get Cranberry Feticha!  Niceee! I wanted to get the Ron Rons but they already sold out of my size. Oh well.
> 
> I know it seems like a lot of styles have been copied. Some of them you can tell but seriously some look really good. The SA told me she didn't understand why HL put these hologram tags in the new season (starting Fall 2009 - I think) but now I understand. There is this person saying they are selling HL at a discounted price because of 'factory defects'. I wonder if that is true or they are just fakes. They seems to have a lot of other brand names at a lower price too!



Hey sweets!  Sure did! They're fabulous!

I can't tell some apart from the real thing which is scary for me. Im too scared to take a chance.

At least I know from this season going forward that they have holograms.


----------



## glitterglo

CoutureChiQ said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've been lurking this thread and wanted to ask a question. I saw this HL dress:
> http://www.zappos.com/ViewProduct.action?productId=7627535
> 
> This might seem like a silly question, but why is it so cheap? The prices retail at tons more that that, so what gives?


 
This dress isn't an Herve Leger, it's a BCBG MaxAzria dress.  Max Azria owns HL, but the brands are separate.


----------



## dreamdoll

Congrats!! Do post pics when you get it 



lubird217 said:


> I wanted to get the black strapless from Nordstrom and had it in my shopping cart for a week (my bad!) and then it was sold out when I went to check out today!! I was so disappointed! My local Nordstrom doesn't have HL and they were absolutely useless in helping me find it (I still had the item number).
> 
> Finally, someone at the national Nordstrom customer service number took over and found it for me in California!! I can't wait! It's my first HL!!
> 
> I hope the Medium works out. I'm usually an 8 or a 6 so I just guessed at trying an M. I'm pretty excited


----------



## dreamdoll

Gorgeous!!



Lec8504 said:


> If anyone sees this on sale in the near future please let me know
> 
> http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...all&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family


----------



## cupcakekiss

I'm going to Vegas end of january, any HL on sale? know which dresses? TIA


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

In case anyone is interested, there is a HL sale on annasand

http://www.annasand.com


----------



## girlfrommoscow

Brasilian_Babe said:


> In case anyone is interested, there is a HL sale on annasand
> 
> http://www.annasand.com


is it europe only pretty much? i dont think they ship to canada


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

^^^ that is right, just Europe, unless someone manages to find one of those shoping/parcel forwarding services working out of Europe.


----------



## purselover30

im new to the thread anybdy see any HL skirts on sale..... thanks


----------



## lilflobowl

javaboo said:


> I'm super busy these days and haven't been on to check this post til now! How have you been?



I'm good thanks; just back from hols & wishing they never ended! 

So who has bought what during the sales?


----------



## DulceVida

Hi everyone! can anyone be so helpful and tell me where I can post a fraudulent ebay seller selling fake herve legers's 

TIA!


----------



## CatNZ

DulceVida said:


> Hi everyone! can anyone be so helpful and tell me where I can post a fraudulent ebay seller selling fake herve legers's
> 
> TIA!



there's probably a reporting thread in the ebay forum   otherwise you can warn us against the seller right here


----------



## DulceVida

CatNZ said:


> there's probably a reporting thread in the ebay forum  otherwise you can warn us against the seller right here


 
thanks! the ebayer that I want to expose is hervedesignersales. I recently bought a dress from her, and she guaranteed that it was going to be real, I thought it was too good to be true since I only paid 350 for the adelissa in purple and as soon as I won it she listed another one. So after talking to her  via ebay msgs, she assured me that she was getting samples to her store straight from HL, and I asked her which store she owned, she said she worked at Bloomies in Chicago lol! so anyone that has been in the fashion industry knows that when a retailer receives a sample dress, they dont receive them at the stores they receive them either at the marketing dept or the buyers receive them at corporate. So I brushed it off, because I thought she probably didnt want to expose where she really worked, but once I got the dress i knew it was a fake, although the fabric was heavy like a real HL, the color was lighter and the length was shorter, also the stitching was horrible. She assured me that since it was a "sample" it wasnt going to be in top condition, so I took it to the HL store, and they immediately before I even took the whole dress out of the bag, told me it was a fake, I was embarassed!! I bought the real dress from saks just to be sure and when i received it saw the difference. UGH! when I contacted her she even had the nerve to tell me it was too late to return the dress and that I probably wore it!! ummmm its FAKE!! and the sad thing about the whole situation is that she's still selling HL dresses and people are buying them! I'm glad I atleast got my money back, but people lookout! some sellers just have no morale!


----------



## dreamdoll

Wow sorry to read this...pls post in the ebay forum too.



DulceVida said:


> thanks! the ebayer that I want to expose is hervedesignersales. I recently bought a dress from her, and she guaranteed that it was going to be real, I thought it was too good to be true since I only paid 350 for the adelissa in purple and as soon as I won it she listed another one. So after talking to her  via ebay msgs, she assured me that she was getting samples to her store straight from HL, and I asked her which store she owned, she said she worked at Bloomies in Chicago lol! so anyone that has been in the fashion industry knows that when a retailer receives a sample dress, they dont receive them at the stores they receive them either at the marketing dept or the buyers receive them at corporate. So I brushed it off, because I thought she probably didnt want to expose where she really worked, but once I got the dress i knew it was a fake, although the fabric was heavy like a real HL, the color was lighter and the length was shorter, also the stitching was horrible. She assured me that since it was a "sample" it wasnt going to be in top condition, so I took it to the HL store, and they immediately before I even took the whole dress out of the bag, told me it was a fake, I was embarassed!! I bought the real dress from saks just to be sure and when i received it saw the difference. UGH! when I contacted her she even had the nerve to tell me it was too late to return the dress and that I probably wore it!! ummmm its FAKE!! and the sad thing about the whole situation is that she's still selling HL dresses and people are buying them! I'm glad I atleast got my money back, but people lookout! some sellers just have no morale!


----------



## lilmissb

Oh wow, what a terrible experience *DulceVida!* Sorry you had to go through that


----------



## hellokitty99

DulceVida said:


> thanks! the ebayer that I want to expose is hervedesignersales. I recently bought a dress from her, and she guaranteed that it was going to be real, I thought it was too good to be true since I only paid 350 for the adelissa in purple and as soon as I won it she listed another one. So after talking to her  via ebay msgs, she assured me that she was getting samples to her store straight from HL, and I asked her which store she owned, she said she worked at Bloomies in Chicago lol! so anyone that has been in the fashion industry knows that when a retailer receives a sample dress, they dont receive them at the stores they receive them either at the marketing dept or the buyers receive them at corporate. So I brushed it off, because I thought she probably didnt want to expose where she really worked, but once I got the dress i knew it was a fake, although the fabric was heavy like a real HL, the color was lighter and the length was shorter, also the stitching was horrible. She assured me that since it was a "sample" it wasnt going to be in top condition, so I took it to the HL store, and they immediately before I even took the whole dress out of the bag, told me it was a fake, I was embarassed!! I bought the real dress from saks just to be sure and when i received it saw the difference. UGH! when I contacted her she even had the nerve to tell me it was too late to return the dress and that I probably wore it!! ummmm its FAKE!! and the sad thing about the whole situation is that she's still selling HL dresses and people are buying them! I'm glad I atleast got my money back, but people lookout! some sellers just have no morale!



thanks for warning us.  i was looking at some of her listings, but hesitated to bid on any because her feedback was so low, especially for someone selling such expensive items.  you've definitely helped me make up my mind on never bidding on her items!


----------



## lilmissb

If someone is looking for an ash ombre, here's one from a trusted source:
http://closetsforsale.blogspot.com/2009/07/up-for-grabs-authentic-herve-leger-ash.html


----------



## rnsmelody

Hi fashionistas!! I need help with sizing I'm about to purchase my 1st Herve Leger dress!! I'm so excited but I'm in between sizes. My measurements are 32/26/38 Unfortunately i don't know what size to choose. So I have tried on an extra small dress from nordies and it fit me well. I'm wondering if I should stick to an extra small or get a small? I love the tight look. I just wonder if I choose an extra small will I be able to go to the ladies room? Do their sizes vary by different styles? Thanks!!


----------



## tresjoliex

Can we post stuff in here to authenticate?


----------



## lilmissb

^ I guess so.  If you post we can discuss it to check it out.


----------



## lilflobowl

tresjoliex, why not?


----------



## tresjoliex

Okay, I"ve asked for extra pictures but here is the listing: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260540391512&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

The price is rather low..hmm.


----------



## lilflobowl

Whoa; those pictures aren't very useful, & the price really seems too good to be true!

Did you ask for pictures of the tag/label? I would also ask for pictures of the seams, just to make sure it's a decent sewing job because some fakes can be really well made. 

Once you get the pictures why don't you share them with us? Then us girls can pool together our insights to help you out!


----------



## dreamdoll

Here is an ash ombre from a lovely tpfer!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280454627710&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
And it's cheaper to get it from the blog site!



lilmissb said:


> If someone is looking for an ash ombre, here's one from a trusted source:
> http://closetsforsale.blogspot.com/2009/07/up-for-grabs-authentic-herve-leger-ash.html


----------



## Lec8504

purselover30 said:


> im new to the thread anybdy see any HL skirts on sale..... thanks


 
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...mplates%2FET1.jhtml%3FN%3D4294956815%26rd%3D1
sequin mini skirt...$400 something down from $1000+

Saks Fashion Fix had a plain black with a grey band on the bottom mini skirt for only $300..down from $600.  I was so close to getting this.  Not sure if it's still available..but might want to keep an eye on the Saks Fashion Fix and Neimans Mid-day dash events...sometimes I see a skirt pop up for a pretty good price.


----------



## Lec8504

lilflobowl said:


> Whoa; those pictures aren't very useful, & the price really seems too good to be true!
> 
> Did you ask for pictures of the tag/label? I would also ask for pictures of the seams, just to make sure it's a decent sewing job because some fakes can be really well made.
> 
> Once you get the pictures why don't you share them with us? Then us girls can pool together our insights to help you out!


 
agree with lilflo.  We need pics of all of the tags (even the labels attached to the dress) to compare.


----------



## lubird217

Hey guys!

I have been waiting to get my black strapless HL (my first!) all week and it finally arrived! I wish I could say I was more excited 

I will try to take pictures soon - I'm in the middle of a move - but I'm a little concerned about a few things. 

First, I was expecting some corset-like behavior but every nuance of every curve is still right there  I definitely have an hourglass figure but I was hoping for some slight suckage in the front. 

Second, I have size-C boobs. They're natural and with the straplessness of this dress I feel like they don't exactly hold up! Is there a type of undergarment/special bra you guys recommend? I dont think I can wear my usual straplesses with this! It just looks like my boobs are being pulled down by the elasticity of the dress (or gravity). I'm pretty upset, I really want to love and keep this dress but it's not great on me. Maybe I need a pair of bolted on breasts, now I can see how that would work.

I've ordered the scoop neck (link below) and will compare the two, I'm not getting two in a month! Until then, do you ladies have any recommendations? TIA!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3085105...arch&keyword=herve+leger&origin=searchresults


----------



## spenry

Hi ladies!

I am new to HL. I wear UK6 and UK8. My skinny heans from J Brand are 26 inches. I wear UK8 for the skinny jeans. Should I go for XS?

I am 5'9 and 56kg. If I wear the bandage dress. itwill be too short?!?! I have small boobs as well... Any recommendations would be great. I don't know how much are they in the US. If it is 500 pounds, is it worth to buy it? 

I have attatched 4 photos of dress I like. What would like to buy? The purple one is the cheapest(a bit simple).

TIA!


----------



## Lec8504

*lubird217*:  Most of us wear NuBra with our dresses..but they most likely won't be able to give you the support you want.  

HL dresses aren't like spanx imo...they're close..but they're not spanx.  They basically highlight your curves..they can't really hide much imo.  They can also create the illusion of curves but that's the extent of it.   Anyways how was the fit of the dress on you?  Was it tight?  or was it bunching up?  Maybe that could be the issue...or it could just be the dress itself wasn't right for your body.

The dress that you ordered on Nordstrom..I LOVE that dress..it's the perfect simple HL dress.  I have it in hot pink and it's super flattering on.  I can wear one of the wireless VS bras with it..so I'm not conformed to just Nubras.   That dress does provide really good push-up and support (along with the right bra).


----------



## Lec8504

spenry said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I am new to HL. I wear UK6 and UK8. My skinny heans from J Brand are 26 inches. I wear UK8 for the skinny jeans. Should I go for XS?
> 
> I am 5'9 and 56kg. If I wear the bandage dress. itwill be too short?!?! I have small boobs as well... Any recommendations would be great. I don't know how much are they in the US. If it is 500 pounds, is it worth to buy it?
> 
> I have attatched 4 photos of dress I like. What would like to buy? The purple one is the cheapest(a bit simple).
> 
> TIA!


 
Yes you would be a XS...maybe even a XXS in the new collection.  HL wouldn't be too short on you..I"m 5'5..and I usually tailor my HLs shorter because most of them hit around my knee area and I hate that...so most HLs should hit you lower than mid thigh I would think.  

The ash ombre off shoulder dress you posted..that dress pretty much flattens out any boobs I have lol...but boobs isn't the main focus of that dress so I highly recommend that dress for girls with a smaller chest.  It's still my favorite   And actually that dress I heard isn't that great for girls with bigger chest...it's so tight up top it'll create a "sausage" effect on girls who are more well endowed.  You would be a XS in this dress.

The purple dress is a couple of seasons old..if it has a sweetheart neckline then that's ok..but if it's cut straight across..then I don't think it'll be that flattering.  You would be a XS or even XXS in this dress.

The one shoulder cream dress...i love that dress..but very few people are able to pull off that dress..but if you love it then go for it!  Two of the girls on here who rock that dress are all 5'7+...  You're a XS in this dress.

The one shoulder ombre dress...I like that dress but it's hard to wear again.  It runs slightly big from what I remember..you might want to go with a XXS.


----------



## spenry

Lec8504 said:


> Yes you would be a XS...maybe even a XXS in the new collection. HL wouldn't be too short on you..I"m 5'5..and I usually tailor my HLs shorter because most of them hit around my knee area and I hate that...so most HLs should hit you lower than mid thigh I would think.
> 
> The ash ombre off shoulder dress you posted..that dress pretty much flattens out any boobs I have lol...but boobs isn't the main focus of that dress so I highly recommend that dress for girls with a smaller chest. It's still my favorite  And actually that dress I heard isn't that great for girls with bigger chest...it's so tight up top it'll create a "sausage" effect on girls who are more well endowed. You would be a XS in this dress.
> 
> The purple dress is a couple of seasons old..if it has a sweetheart neckline then that's ok..but if it's cut straight across..then I don't think it'll be that flattering. You would be a XS or even XXS in this dress.
> 
> The one shoulder cream dress...i love that dress..but very few people are able to pull off that dress..but if you love it then go for it! Two of the girls on here who rock that dress are all 5'7+... You're a XS in this dress.
> 
> The one shoulder ombre dress...I like that dress but it's hard to wear again. It runs slightly big from what I remember..you might want to go with a XXS.


 
Lec8504! Thank you very much...I've hearned many things from you. Yes, I do agree the ash ombre off shoulder dress looks the best!

It is 503 pounds in the UK now. Do you think ths price is resonable?

Thanks for helping me out!


----------



## Lec8504

503 pounds is around $800 USD right?  I got mine for around $700 USD...but I saw certain sites putting it on sale for around $500 USD.  It depends on how much you like it though..if you love it then get it   I still think I got a great deal on mine becaue I love it so much and wear it A LOT hehe.  

Also the dress is pretty rare now..so it'll be hard to find it for a great price.

You might want to contact this seller (a tpf member and very trustworthy) and see if she will ship internationally.
http://closetsforsale.blogspot.com/2009/07/up-for-grabs-authentic-herve-leger-ash.html


----------



## rnsmelody

rnsmelody said:


> Hi fashionistas!! I need help with sizing I'm about to purchase my 1st Herve Leger dress!! I'm so excited but I'm in between sizes. My measurements are 32/26/38 Unfortunately i don't know what size to choose. So I have tried on an extra small dress from nordies and it fit me well. I'm wondering if I should stick to an extra small or get a small? I love the tight look. I just wonder if I choose an extra small will I be able to go to the ladies room? Do their sizes vary by different styles? Thanks!!



So this is the dress I purchased..The XS sold out before I got a chance to purchase it. So I have a small coming in the mail soon. I just hope it fits well, since I am looking for a tight fitted look especially around the thighs. I seen some pictures online of girls wearing a bigger size so the area around the thighs are loose. I just hope the small isnt like that. any help? Thanks!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...i_src=14110944&ci_sku=ParentItem0450317498135


----------



## MASEML

ok so I have a dilemma...As some may remember me (the HL lifers - haha), I was really into HL and purchased many dresses. I've sold about 1/2 of my collection on ebay. 

The dilemma is I found a HL dress online that looks interesting and is on sale. Should i get that OR get a new chanel flap (with employee discount) and/or DY ring (with employee discount)? What would you girls get? I'm leaning towards the chanel & DY b/c those never go on sale.  I can't get everything, even with the sale and discounts.


----------



## tresjoliex

hey girls.

i still haven't heard back from seller. i specifically asked for detail pics. either it may be fake or the seller just hasn't responded. it does look too good to be true though.


----------



## tresjoliex

MASEML said:


> ok so I have a dilemma...As some may remember me (the HL lifers - haha), I was really into HL and purchased many dresses. I've sold about 1/2 of my collection on ebay.
> 
> The dilemma is I found a HL dress online that looks interesting and is on sale. Should i get that OR get a new chanel flap (with employee discount) and/or DY ring (with employee discount)? What would you girls get? I'm leaning towards the chanel & DY b/c those never go on sale.  I can't get everything, even with the sale and discounts.



Chanel.

Dresses come and go, back is there forever.


----------



## tresjoliex

Another question, I want a skirt but I don't want too short or too long. The ebay link I posted seems like a good length. Does it have a name/?


----------



## Lec8504

rnsmelody said:


> So this is the dress I purchased..The XS sold out before I got a chance to purchase it. So I have a small coming in the mail soon. I just hope it fits well, since I am looking for a tight fitted look especially around the thighs. I seen some pictures online of girls wearing a bigger size so the area around the thighs are loose. I just hope the small isnt like that. any help? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...i_src=14110944&ci_sku=ParentItem0450317498135



I think this style runs a bit loose..because one of the girls here have this dress and she got it in her usual size and it's loose around the thigh-knee area.


----------



## Lec8504

MASEML said:


> ok so I have a dilemma...As some may remember me (the HL lifers - haha), I was really into HL and purchased many dresses. I've sold about 1/2 of my collection on ebay.
> 
> The dilemma is I found a HL dress online that looks interesting and is on sale. Should i get that OR get a new chanel flap (with employee discount) and/or DY ring (with employee discount)? What would you girls get? I'm leaning towards the chanel & DY b/c those never go on sale.  I can't get everything, even with the sale and discounts.



I would go for the classic Chanel flap...a bag like Chanel will never go out of style or be dated...can't say the same for a dress.


----------



## lilflobowl

*MASEML*, CHANEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!

long time no see *Lec*!!


----------



## rnsmelody

Lec8504 said:


> I think this style runs a bit loose..because one of the girls here have this dress and she got it in her usual size and it's loose around the thigh-knee area.




aww man I was hoping it would fit me =( I purchase this dress as a bday present for myself! DOH! it was a great deal too.

btw Lec8504 I see that you are from the bay area. Is there any place you recommend to alter/hem the HL dress & a dry cleaners I can truly trust with HL? Thanks!


----------



## lilflobowl

BTW, for all the new girls in this thread here's a HL sizing guide.


----------



## rainytown

chanel chanel chanel. timelessness


----------



## mytwocents

hello ladies of the herve leger thread! I have been wanting a dress recenty and started searching the bay and thank goodness I read this thread some sellers have too good a deal to be real(like ms. these are samples from China)...however I saw this lady selling some :

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWOT-Herve-Lege...ryZ63861QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

think it's real? ...also in her feedback her herve ledger sales are "private" so you can't click to see the sale if you kwim. 

sketchy or safe? 
Of course I'd rather just get one on sale at Saks but there isn't any really now and I am wanting a dress now haha


----------



## lilflobowl

mytwocents, why don't you try calling the boutiques? They should still have some sale items left.


----------



## mytwocents

^thanks for your reply I will stick to looking for sales from the stores!


----------



## sheshe110

net-a-porter.com/product/64991

Girls - what are your thoughts on this dress?


----------



## rnsmelody

I finally got my dress today! I love it! I still wish it was an XS, since the skirt area kinda flaps out & the dress is loose on me (as shown in the picture, it makes me look heavier in the picture then IRL). I want it to me skin tight! I'm thinking maybe I should get the seams taken in around the thigh/knee area? 

This dress is for my bday party or should I just return it and look for something else? what do you gals think? *shrugs*


----------



## lilflobowl

*rnsmelody*, any luck switching it with an XS? It looks nice but I think it could be more fitted.
*
sheshe110*, to be honest I'm not really feeling that dress...


----------



## rnsmelody

Thanks! I wish I can exchange it for a smaller size but it was the last one they had. I guess I have to return it. But there's no point of holding on to a dress of it doesn't fit perfect..  I'm going to the HL store today to see if I have any luck finding a dress..


----------



## Lec8504

Hi *Lilflobowl*!  How have you been?

*Rnsmelody*- Diaz Brothers in SF is where I take all of my HLs to.  The might be able to make the dress tighter for you, but if I were you then I would try to get a smaller size first.  If the SF boutique doesnt have it then try to call the Vegas boutique..they always have a lot of dresses there.


----------



## sweetiemermaid

rnsmelody said:


> I finally got my dress today! I love it! I still wish it was an XS, since the skirt area kinda flaps out & the dress is loose on me (as shown in the picture, it makes me look heavier in the picture then IRL). I want it to me skin tight! I'm thinking maybe I should get the seams taken in around the thigh/knee area?
> 
> This dress is for my bday party or should I just return it and look for something else? what do you gals think? *shrugs*



is already really tight, isnt it? 

I have the same dress from Fall 2009 collection brown color with green highlight...I got the XS and it look loose than yours...

I will try to take pix and post it here tomorrow...

sorry if i offense u...I just confused by the sizing issue...how tight is really tight...how fit is fit...


----------



## PANda_USC

*rnsmelody*, I think the dress looks great on you..really fitted in the chest/waist/torso area. And one other thing about your HL dress that's a pro: HL dresses are sometimes hard to walk in if the bottom is too tight and then it's not enjoyable walking around in them!


----------



## rnsmelody

sweetiemermaid said:


> is already really tight, isnt it?
> 
> I have the same dress from Fall 2009 collection brown color with green highlight...I got the XS and it look loose than yours...
> 
> I will try to take pix and post it here tomorrow...
> 
> sorry if i offense u...I just confused by the sizing issue...how tight is really tight...how fit is fit...


 
 No worries you didn't offend me. The dress fits normal to me like any other regulardress but it doesn't fit like a bandaged (I like wearing my dresses tight, especially these) I can zip it up with no problems. I want it to be tight where I need help zipping it up.

I think this season style runs a bit bigger than last seasons (from reading 200+ pages, it took me 2 hours ) BUT it is not tight like how I want it to be. It suppose to flatter my figure, but it doesn't do it. It makes me look more bottom heavy. Since the dress is loose/ not tight enough in the waist/hips area the dress scruches up on me. So I would have to adjust it when I'm walking or even if I try to dance. 

I believe the dress needs to be tight egnough that you feel like its sucking everything in. That's how I want it to be. 





PANda_USC said:


> *rnsmelody*, I think the dress looks great on you..really fitted in the chest/waist/torso area. And one other thing about your HL dress that's a pro: HL dresses are sometimes hard to walk in if the bottom is too tight and then it's not enjoyable walking around in them!


 
Thanks! I wish it fit right



Lec8504 said:


> Hi *Lilflobowl*! How have you been?
> 
> *Rnsmelody*- Diaz Brothers in SF is where I take all of my HLs to. The might be able to make the dress tighter for you, but if I were you then I would try to get a smaller size first. If the SF boutique doesnt have it then try to call the Vegas boutique..they always have a lot of dresses there.


 
Thanks! I will be checking out the SF store today I hope they have something for me. If not then I will be checking out the Diaz brothers, to see if they can help me with this dress.  When I was calling around a lot of the SA 's told me that most of the sale dresses are gone now. 

I called the LV & BH one today, but they didn't have any dresses in my size or style. They were kind egnough to send me pictures of their sale dresses. I'm trying to stay under budget for the dress, since I got this dress for 500 it really sucks that it doesn't fit me =(


----------



## lilflobowl

*Lec*! Been filtering down on the collection because they just don't get enough wears but otherwise I've been good! How have you been, and when's your Japan trip??



Lec8504 said:


> Hi *Lilflobowl*!  How have you been?
> 
> *Rnsmelody*- Diaz Brothers in SF is where I take all of my HLs to.  The might be able to make the dress tighter for you, but if I were you then I would try to get a smaller size first.  If the SF boutique doesnt have it then try to call the Vegas boutique..they always have a lot of dresses there.


----------



## lilflobowl

*rnsmelody*, I think it's always best to keep a dress that meets your expectations, KWIM? 'Cos of how much is being spent on a HL dress you shouldn't keep it & feel half-hearted about it.


----------



## Lec8504

lilflobowl said:


> *Lec*! Been filtering down on the collection because they just don't get enough wears but otherwise I've been good! How have you been, and when's your Japan trip??


 
I was planning to filter my collection too but I just can't bare to let them go yet....I think I still have 3 dresses that I haven't worn at all....and I've had them for more than a half year now? lol.  

Japan was supposed to be in early April...but it's cancelled.  My sisters wedding is in May...so since I'm basically her "wedding planner" I have to be home...especially near the end.  Bleh...and I really only want to go to Japan in April for the cherry blossoms...egh oh well.  Hopefully next year I can go...or maybe go back to the Philippines for some nice beach time hehe.  

Have you bought anything new?  sadly nothing catches my eyes still...but I am loving Marchesa right now  

*rnsmelody- *wow I underestimated HL...whenever I pass by the HL store in SF, it's always dead in there, the most customer I've seen in there one or two people.  Hope you can find your dress though!  And even though it's on sale..it's still a lot of money for a dress..so you should be 100% happy with it


----------



## PANda_USC

wahOOo gals! After multiple failures at attempting to win the cream colored bow dress, I finally won an auction!  Here's a pic of the item..will post modeling pics after I receive it! Hope it fits tightly in the tummy area! The XXS HL Dresses seem inconsistent with respect to sizing.


----------



## caterpillar

rnsmelody, I think the dress looks fine and you and you do not look bottom heavy in it. It is a little looser at the bottom, but if you're really bothered by it you should just hem it up a couple bands (that'll get rid of the looseness). Also, are you pear-shaped? I ask because I am pear-shaped and certain HL styles/designs make me look more pear-shaped than others (or maybe they don't hide my pear-shape as well!) HL is meant to make people look curvy, and sometimes curvy = pear shaped.

panda, i love that dress! i tried it on before and it does run a little bigger, but I don't think as big as the current season dresses.


----------



## rnsmelody

*caterpillar* I wish I could hem it up but it doesn't have bands. It's alright I just returned that dress. I'm definitely a pear shape..which I truly hate!

I had to remember even though I am desperate for a dress. I have to love it 100% since it's alot of $$ (thanks *lilflobowl *& *Lec8504*)

I went to SF yesterday. The SA I spoke with on Monday at the HL store held some dresses for me. As I was walked in the store the same SA I spoke with, he asked if I was _____. I said yep! Then he showed me some of the new resort dresses, but he knew form the conversation we had that I wanted to stay under a budget. Which was really nice of him. Since I'm afraid how some of them might frown upon the budget & sales shoppers, I wouldn't get the help I wanted. He was really great and helpful. I told him I'm open to try any kind of dress I would really love to have something young fun, sexy and short. I want all eyes on me when I walked into the room since it's my bday =) 
He pulled out about 10 dresses for me in my size xs/s. Some were a hit or miss. I was debating between 2 dresses, A hunter green v neck dress with see through lines around the under bust and hem or this magenta square neck dress with cap sleeves (it was long but when he tucked the hem in about 3 bands it looked great!) I asked him if he had anymore dresses hiding around. Then all of a sudden he pulled out this coral poppy v neck dress I was still enjoying the magenta dress since it was shorter. He said just try it on, you never know if you like it. So I tried it on and feel absolutely in love with it. My eyes lit up! I knew it was the one to wear. I'm having the sleeves taken in right now, since it's loose in that area I'm very happy with my purchase!  I love this dress! Thanks ladies! 

Panda, there is this  xxs v neck & v back, very similar to my dress in black. I saw it in the sale section. You should check it out.. I would have picked that one if they had my size.


----------



## PANda_USC

*caterpillar*, we have such similar tastes!!! ^_^!!

*rnsmelody*, the poppy looks great on you! I love red and orange against asian skin tones!  And thank you for the tip on the XXS available! I cant do deep v-necks..hehe..now as well endowed in the chest area as some, ::ahem:: But thank you!


----------



## Lec8504

PANda_USC said:


> wahOOo gals! After multiple failures at attempting to win the cream colored bow dress, I finally won an auction! Here's a pic of the item..will post modeling pics after I receive it! Hope it fits tightly in the tummy area! The XXS HL Dresses seem inconsistent with respect to sizing.


 
congrats!  

But actually that dress runs tight like most Fall 08 dresses imo.  It's the purple and black bow dress that ran a little big.  But the cream one should be very fitted, so you shouldn't worry.

*nsmelody- *congrats!  I have the same dress (fall08 though) in lilac...I love it.


----------



## aquahot

*rnsmelody *you look STUNNING!!!!
Yeah, I can't do deep V either...


----------



## lilflobowl

*rnsmelody*, that coral is amazing!! I'm so glad that you found a dress you really love & that you were  attended to by a really great SA! Could you share with us his name?


----------



## olialm1

Panda I think the bow dress will be a perfect fit on you! You're really tiny and a lot of people complained that the bow dress ran small (they went on sale for like $300 on hautelook/gilt a long time ago so there were many convos about this) but I think it'll work in your favor. Post pictures when you get it!! Love your new CL addition btw


----------



## PANda_USC

*lec*, Oo, thank you for the heads up!

*olialim*, ::blushes:: thank you dear for the reassurance!


----------



## caterpillar

^ post modeling pics! hm... i can't keep track. panda, how many hls did you decide to keep? in the end i have only kept one so far (the beige one shoulder from fall 2008, but considering selling it still).

rnsmelody, that dress looks great on you! there was actually a lilac and black (not together, separate) version of the dress for fall 08 and they fit well, but the color you got is awesome. i can't do deep v neck though.


----------



## PANda_USC

*caterpillar*, you're still awake?!?! I'm up because I'm feeling a bit restless and glum...oyy...I hope you are doing well. I kept my pink ombre tube HL..returned the one-shoulder dragonfly ombre one..and will be receiving the cream bow one in a few days! So that means I will only have 2 total. LOL. I really need to stop buying formal CLs and HLs since I don't dress up that often but arghles, everything is just so shinyyyy. ^_^. And yes yes, of course I'll post modeling pics!


----------



## laurayuki

rnsmelody i like the red short dress!!


----------



## caterpillar

panda i love that ombre dress. i think lvpiggy has it too and it looks great on her as well.

can't wait to see new modeling pics! i'm a poor student now so i can't afford to buy luxury items, lol (temporary hiatus on HL and CL)


----------



## aquahot

*Panda* I can't wait for your modeling pix!


----------



## rnsmelody

Thanks ladies!!

*Lec8504* do you know what season this dress is from? I'm thinking maybe resort 09?


----------



## roussel

panda congrats on the ivory dress!  
rnsmelody i also have that same dress in lilac and it fits great.  i still have to find a place to wear it though.


----------



## rnsmelody

*lilflobowl* sorry I forgot to reply to you. His name is Jamal at SF. Very helpful =)

i'm at lost for accessorizing this dress. I think I will be wear nude pumps or platform sandals w/ this dress. or maybe black? depending on what kind of jewelry I will wear with it . Any suggesting will be greatly appreciated= =)


----------



## PANda_USC

*caterpillar*, oh no pauvre toi! :: It's okay..school is more important!!(no sarcasm intended)

*aquahot*, hehe, thank you my #1 HL fan, lol

*roussel*, thank youuu!


----------



## lilflobowl

*rnsmelody*, no worries  I think with HL dresses always keep the accessories to a minimum unless your intention is to divert attention away from your body & the dress. For shoes I'm thinking maybe a nude peep-toe or a printed pair with similar shades (but they definitely have to be high heels!) IMHO, black might be too strong a contrast to the brightness of your coral dress. Keep it simple with the jewellery, a simple silver chain, ring...


----------



## PANda_USC

*The rumors that XXS is being phased out are untrue! Many stores just wont be carrying them..but the San Francisco boutique will continue to carry XXS and Herve Leger will continue to make XXS dresses, waho!!*

That being said, I was looking for a dress to wear for Chinese New Year or my Vegas trip with dbf and I brought both my Louboutin lady claudes in fire opal strass and my pigalles in dorado strass and asked them to help me find something that could match either shoe.  Needless to say, I walked away with a deep red dress that zips in the front, : P! Perfect color for Chinese New Year, especially since it's my animal's year(Tiger) and I need all of the luck and fortune I can get this coming year!


----------



## sylphfae

panda, the dress looks GORGEOUS on you! The red is sooo pretty. 

Ahhh you're a tiger baby! Happy Chinese New Year early! I always wear loose dresses for CNY so that I can stuff myself with pineapple tarts, tee hee...


----------



## Luv n bags

Panda, you look amazing!  From one tiger to another


----------



## may3545

G, looking hot! I love that red on you =)


----------



## lilbluebear

*Panda!* You look absolutely breath-taking in your red HL!  Your bf won't know what hit him. He'll be a pile of goo and leave a pile of drool. You might need some smelling salts to revive him from the floor.  Sexy lady in red!!

I  your Fire Opal Strass Lady Claudes!!! So TDF!!!! Happy early Chinese New Year! It's the perfect color for both Chinese New Year and Valentine's Day!


----------



## pro_shopper

Panda: love the HL it looks great on you!


----------



## dreamdoll

*Panda*, you look fantastic!!


----------



## aquahot

Panda! You look red HOOOOTTTT! wow love the HL on you and the CL is drool-worthy!


----------



## PANda_USC

*sylphfae*, thank you dress twin(tube ombre)!! I am still waiting to see you model the dress missy!!! And oh no, I didn't think about that! I sure as heck will be feasting on CNY. I think I better wear something looser!! Smart thinking hun! Happy early new year to you too! 

*tiger*, hehe, thank you my love!

*M*, thank you hun! Now let's go to a lounge so we can wear our HLs and CLs out!

*lilbluebear*, you are wayyyy too sweet dear!  My dbf doesn't care much for clothes on me(if you catch my drift, lol) Happy early new year to you too!

*proshopper*, thank you dear!

*dreamdoll*, merci beaucoup mon cherie! And where have your pics with your H, HL and CLs been!? I've been waiting to see some more from you, heheh!

*aquahot*, thank you thank you my lovely! And P.S: I posted on your thread about your younger cousin, meow!


----------



## lilflobowl

*panda*, that's a KILLER COMBO! omg, your CLs...... & you're so small!


----------



## lilflobowl

*Lec* babe, what size would we wear in HL nowadays? So terribly confusing!


----------



## iimewii

Hi,
Sorry if this is already posted.
Is this authentic?
Seller: innagri8080 
Item: 150409827805
Titled: Popular Herve Leger silver/purple bandage dress size M 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150409827805&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Many Thanks,


----------



## aquahot

need a bigger picture of the inside seams.  From the light/uneven stitchings at the back along the zipper, I would be really careful when placing a bid.


iimewii said:


> Hi,
> Sorry if this is already posted.
> Is this authentic?
> Seller: innagri8080
> Item: 150409827805
> Titled: Popular Herve Leger silver/purple bandage dress size M
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150409827805&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Many Thanks,


----------



## PurseAddict79

OMG Panda, you're smokin' hot!!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*iimewii*, shoe twin!! Is that Louboutin lady claudes in fire opal I spy in your avatar?! And we're gonna be double shoe twins!!! I am getting my samiras in AB strass in a few months!!! ^_^, :: high 5::

*lilflobowl*, thank you babe! I am just trying to get *red*-y(haw haw haw, I'm so cheesy) for Chinese New Year since it's my animal's year!!

*purseaddict*, thank you dear, ^_^!


----------



## Lec8504

lilflobowl said:


> *Lec* babe, what size would we wear in HL nowadays? So terribly confusing!


 
It depends on the dress...at least from my own experience.  But now I can go between either a XS or XXS.  Some of the dresses a XXS fits me fine...others then it takes a bit of an effort but it's tight like fall08 dresses (ash ombre off shoulder).  

Nothing has really caught my eye so I haven't tried on any of the new new dresses..last time I went into the store was about a month or two ago?

*Panda*- Love the look!


----------



## Lec8504

rnsmelody said:


> Thanks ladies!!
> 
> *Lec8504* do you know what season this dress is from? I'm thinking maybe resort 09?


 
Honestly I'm not sure..but I think it's resort 09 also.  Because spring 09 and fall 09 doesn't have any dresses like this (particularly the color).  

The style is an older style..but they updated it with the gorgeous color..so it most likely have been released during resort 09.  Sometimes I run across HL dresses that have never officially been in the seasons collection....I think this is one of those cases.


----------



## Lec8504

iimewii said:


> Hi,
> Sorry if this is already posted.
> Is this authentic?
> Seller: innagri8080
> Item: 150409827805
> Titled: Popular Herve Leger silver/purple bandage dress size M
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150409827805&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Many Thanks,


 
I would be EXTREMELY cautious...the spacing of the banding is off imo.


----------



## iimewii

Hi Panda, Yeah those are LC fire Opal...lol... on my avatar. I also have the AB strass Samira, so we are like double twin.


----------



## iimewii

Lec8504 said:


> I would be EXTREMELY cautious...the spacing of the banding is off imo.


 
Hi Lec 8504, Seller could not guarentee if its authentic. Here is the additional pictures she sent me.





















Sorry for the big pictures.  Many thanks!


----------



## PANda_USC

*lec*, thanks dear!

*iimewii*, yayaya to HLs + Gorgeous, *blingy* CLs!!!! P.S: would you pair your samiras in AB strass with the purple/grey dress you're looking at? Heheheh


----------



## iimewii

Hi Panda,
I would but I am feeling the dress might be a fake....based on comparing other dress .  I might have to look for another HL dress to pair it up with the AB strass!


----------



## PANda_USC

*iimewii*, meow! Maybe something in pure lilac/lavender or pink or this "pale haze" color instead? The shoes steal the show, but these colored dresses would pull out the iridescence of the shoes and they'd show off your curves!

Here's an image of the "pale haze" color, available at Nordstroms for pre-order, would be sooo pretty with your Samiras in AB strass(pic of my shoes attached to show the pairing). And and if you wore a blue dress with the samiras in AB, you'd look like Cinderella!!!!!


----------



## iimewii

Hey Panda,

I think the dress might be a little too light. I am very pale. I am hoping for dark colors which I tend to wear most...LOL...I think I will keep searching ...but many thanks shoe twin!!!!!


----------



## aquahot

If I were you, I wouldn't bid on that dress...
the zipper and the sides of the bands scream fake to me. 
The easiest way to tell is to look inside of the dress, also the dress should be curvy when laying flat.

check out these authenticity tips:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/46574056@N02/



iimewii said:


> Hi Panda,
> I would but I am feeling the dress might be a fake....based on comparing other dress .  I might have to look for another HL dress to pair it up with the AB strass!


http://www.flickr.com/photos/46574056@N02/


----------



## aquahot

Wooooo I love this combo!


PANda_USC said:


> *iimewii*, meow! Maybe something in pure lilac/lavender or pink or this "pale haze" color instead? The shoes steal the show, but these colored dresses would pull out the iridescence of the shoes and they'd show off your curves!
> 
> Here's an image of the "pale haze" color, available at Nordstroms for pre-order, would be sooo pretty with your Samiras in AB strass(pic of my shoes attached to show the pairing). And and if you wore a blue dress with the samiras in AB, you'd look like Cinderella!!!!!


----------



## Lec8504

aquahot said:


> If I were you, I wouldn't bid on that dress...
> the zipper and the sides of the bands scream fake to me.
> The easiest way to tell is to look inside of the dress, also the dress should be curvy when laying flat.
> 
> check out these authenticity tips:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/46574056@N02/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/46574056@N02/


 
I wouldn't go off that guide that strictly because one of their guides to tell a real versus fake HL isn't true.

1. the tags of replicas versus authentic HL.  The person said that the replica tags aren't as detailed.  However for *ALL of my HL dresses, none of the tags look like the authentic tags that is pictured on that persons page.   *None of them have the bunch of writting underneath the size. 

We never had to deal with fake HLs before but now that they are popping up, I don't think any of us can claim to be true authenticators for it.  The best way is if someone who has the actual dress do a comparison.

However stiching, band size, tags, labels, and if it retains its shape when it's flat are all good points to consider when we are trying to look for authenticity.


----------



## Lec8504

iimewii said:


> Hey Panda,
> 
> I think the dress might be a little too light. I am very pale. I am hoping for dark colors which I tend to wear most...LOL...I think I will keep searching ...but many thanks shoe twin!!!!!


 
if you are looking for a purple HL then I recommend this one...it's VERYYYYY flattering on hehe...too bad I have a purple HL already.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1265072144193

There's also a purple bow dress from Fall08..if you want to find something less pricey...they pop up on ebay now and then...but they're really cute and should be around $400-500 now.


----------



## gymangel812

does anyone know the name of the dress miley wore to the grammys? and has anyone happen to have seen it on sale? i must have it


----------



## aquahot

I thought it was interesting to see the side by side comparison(those photos are not mine). None of my HL has details on the tag either. If you can ask the seller to send you a clear photo of the dress turned inside out and lay flat, it should be fairly easy to tell if it's authentic.
All my HL dress are very well made with even stitchings and the zippers are kinda invisible. 



Lec8504 said:


> I wouldn't go off that guide that strictly because one of their guides to tell a real versus fake HL isn't true.
> 
> 1. the tags of replicas versus authentic HL.  The person said that the replica tags aren't as detailed.  However for *ALL of my HL dresses, none of the tags look like the authentic tags that is pictured on that persons page.   *None of them have the bunch of writting underneath the size.
> 
> We never had to deal with fake HLs before but now that they are popping up, I don't think any of us can claim to be true authenticators for it.  The best way is if someone who has the actual dress do a comparison.
> 
> However stiching, band size, tags, labels, and if it retains its shape when it's flat are all good points to consider when we are trying to look for authenticity.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

gymangel812 said:


> does anyone know the name of the dress miley wore to the grammys? and has anyone happen to have seen it on sale? i must have it
> View attachment 1008629


 
Ditto this! I'm in love with this HL!


----------



## aquahot

love this purple dress!


Lec8504 said:


> if you are looking for a purple HL then I recommend this one...it's VERYYYYY flattering on hehe...too bad I have a purple HL already.
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1265072144193
> 
> There's also a purple bow dress from Fall08..if you want to find something less pricey...they pop up on ebay now and then...but they're really cute and should be around $400-500 now.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Ditto this! I'm in love with this HL!


 
Ok found it in the Spring RTW line ... now when will that be avail in stores?!


----------



## lilflobowl

^ Spring usually starts creeping into the stores around March IIRC.


----------



## laurayuki

nice, I'm really starting to like all the shorter HL dresses...


----------



## caterpillar

panda, that dress looks amazing on you!


----------



## burberryaholic

Hi ladies!  New to the thread and looking to purchase my first Herve Leger -- For my rehearsal dinner of all things!  I was wondering if any of you have had any experience with *bay seller: fashionandu?  I searched the thread and didn't see anything.  I'm looking at the following two dresses in partuicular:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Herve-Leger-ban...temQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Dresses?hash=item563811b102

or 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Herve-Leger-Ban...temQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Dresses?hash=item51903af553

I appreciate the help!!


----------



## Lec8504

^ they're a good seller..I haven't bought HLs from them but I have bought other designer items.

Regarding those two dresses..imo they're pricey..especially considering they are a few seasons old.  

The one shoulder rossette dress...that one was on sale at websites like gilt for around $400-500. 

And the blue dress...I had that one...it was OK..just be warned that the color is different than the picture...it's more muted and not as bright of a blue.   But I bought it for around $400 on the-outnet and sold it for around there too.  

Also the blue dress fits pretty loose compared to the one sholder dress.  The one shoulder dress fits like a typical fall08 dress..while the blue one..you can size one size up imo.

However if you really love them then just get them regardless of the price


----------



## Lec8504

aquahot said:


> I thought it was interesting to see the side by side comparison(those photos are not mine). None of my HL has details on the tag either. If you can ask the seller to send you a clear photo of the dress turned inside out and lay flat, it should be fairly easy to tell if it's authentic.
> All my HL dress are very well made with even stitchings and the zippers are kinda invisible.


 
yeh one of the biggest indicators is if the waist is still nipped in if it's laying flat.  

I just don't want people to look at that website as a guide and miss out on great deals for HL dresses because the tags don't look like their "authentic" tags.


----------



## PANda_USC

*caterpillar*, heheh, thank you! Meow, and thanks for requesting to be my friend on FB, ^_^! ::


----------



## burberryaholic

Lec8504 said:


> ^ they're a good seller..I haven't bought HLs from them but I have bought other designer items.
> 
> Regarding those two dresses..imo they're pricey..especially considering they are a few seasons old.
> 
> The one shoulder rossette dress...that one was on sale at websites like gilt for around $400-500.
> 
> And the blue dress...I had that one...it was OK..just be warned that the color is different than the picture...it's more muted and not as bright of a blue. But I bought it for around $400 on the-outnet and sold it for around there too.
> 
> Also the blue dress fits pretty loose compared to the one sholder dress. The one shoulder dress fits like a typical fall08 dress..while the blue one..you can size one size up imo.
> 
> However if you really love them then just get them regardless of the price


 
:s I know, they are overpriced, but I'm willing to pay more for something I know is authentic (just to save myself the hassle).  I did see that dress on Gilt (or Hautelook, or which ever one it was) but it was sold out before I could check out.  I've been trying to find one on the marketplaza to no avail and I got outbid on the blue one last week on *bay.  I guess I'm just having a bad stroke of luck right now.  

So, sizing wise, if I'm a 4, what sizes do you think I need in these?


----------



## Lec8504

^ when do you need them by?

What's your measurement?  Because I'm usually a 0-2 in tops..and I wear a XS-XXS in HL..depending on the season.  These older season dresses then I'm a XS in...except for that blue dress that you are interested in..then that I could've gone with a XXS.

edit- I just looked at the rosette dress on gilt again and nvm..it went for around $600..I think only in the actual HL stores then it went for around $500ish.  Have you tried calling the stores?  They're all probably gone but it's worth a try,.....


----------



## burberryaholic

^^ The stores I called didn't have either one of these styles.  I also couldn't find the tannish-color, one shoulder dress (the one that Jenny McCarthy and Heidi Montag wore) anywhere.  I know that one is crazily faked though, so I wasn't even going to try my luck on *bay with that one.

I don't need the dress until October 1st, I guess I'm just getting anxious since I have been looking for a while already with no luck.  So, we think the rosette dress I would need in a small?  I'm only a 34C, so I'm not particularly top heavy...Hrrrmmmm.  Who knew shopping could be so difficult?


----------



## gymangel812

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Ok found it in the Spring RTW line ... now when will that be avail in stores?!


did you happen to find the style name or number?


----------



## Lec8504

burberryaholic said:


> ^^ The stores I called didn't have either one of these styles. I also couldn't find the tannish-color, one shoulder dress (the one that Jenny McCarthy and Heidi Montag wore) anywhere. I know that one is crazily faked though, so I wasn't even going to try my luck on *bay with that one.
> 
> I don't need the dress until October 1st, I guess I'm just getting anxious since I have been looking for a while already with no luck. So, we think the rosette dress I would need in a small? I'm only a 34C, so I'm not particularly top heavy...Hrrrmmmm. Who knew shopping could be so difficult?


 
I remember some of the girls who are bigger than a B cup said that the tan one shoulder dress squished their boobs too much and there was a "sausage" effect lol.  Not sure how true that is though...because another girl looked great in hers and she's def bigger than a C cup.  

The rosette dress..then better be safe than sorry then get a small..you can always tailor it.  It's easier to make something smaller anyways.   

It's hard with sizing unless we have your exact measurements...then we can compare.  Because a size 4 could really mean anything.  Both my friend and I are a size 0-2 but our body shape is totally different...and we can be a 0 in one designer and a 2 in the next.  

You have until Oct..so still some time to look around   Hopefully one of the online websites have another HL sale....hehe.


----------



## rnsmelody

Hi ladies! I had a great bday party.I love LOVE the HL dress on me! Thanks for all your help. I actually found the concrete w/ black contrast dress in an XS, it came in the mail today. I'm very happy with my purchases! I hope won't be on a HL ban like *Lec8504* my bf only thinks I only have 1 not 2 dresses, but i'm feenin to get another dress!!


----------



## sweetiemermaid

rnsmelody said:


> Hi ladies! I had a great bday party.I love LOVE the HL dress on me! Thanks for all your help. I actually found the concrete w/ black contrast dress in an XS, it came in the mail today. I'm very happy with my purchases! I hope won't be on a HL ban like *Lec8504* my bf only thinks I only have 1 not 2 dresses, but i'm feenin to get another dress!!




u look gorgeous in the dress


----------



## flashy.stems

rnsmelody, that looks stunning on you!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*rnsmelody*, looking good hun!


----------



## rnsmelody

thanks ladies! I have a random question.. I just noticed the HL contrast insert dress (xs) I bought from BG, has 3 black contrast stripes around. The (s) I bought from them also has 3 stripes all around. But when I look at the websites: 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1264563701963&ev19=1:17

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod45850004&cmCat=Wishlist

It all shows 4 stripes online, the coffee & lime color one I tried on at the HL store has 3 stripes also. But I just wonder why do they show a different pattern, do you think maybe the 4 stripes was a sample and then they modified it to 3 stripes for final production? I know the 3 stripes dress are legit.


----------



## Lec8504

^ hm...good question...maybe you can ask a HL SA and see what they say?

And looking good in that dress   Oh I'm not on a HL ban....I was a longggg time ago because the bf think (rightly so) that I went crazy with HL hehe.  Just nothing catches my eyes from HL for a while now...which might change because I like a couple of dresses from spring 2010.

Oh and whoever asked..but Spring 2010 dresses will arrive in store in about 2 weeks from now


----------



## caterpillar

rnsmelody, you look gorgeous in that dress 

does anyone know which dresses are on sale now? i am interested in getting a new dress but don't want to pay the $$$ prices


----------



## PANda_USC

By the way gals, this dress is so beautiful on but the swarovski beads are a bit uncomfy. Jamal was so "_courteous_" enough as to reserve it for me but I'm gonna pass on the $4K dress! I am sure it would look great on all of you petite ladies too! There's one left in XXS in the HL San Francisco boutique!


----------



## rnsmelody

Wow! I just went to the HL site to register this dress.
 this is what it says..




> THE SERIAL NUMBER ENTERED IS NOT REGISTERED TO AN AUTHENTIC HERVE LEGER ITEM.
> 
> PLEASE CONTACT OUR CUSTOMER SERVICE TEAM FOR HELP WITH YOUR REGISTRATION.
> 
> THANK YOU FOR SHOPPING HERVE LEGER BY MAX AZRIA.



are you kidding me? Has anyone had this happen before?




rnsmelody said:


> thanks ladies! I have a random question.. I just noticed the HL contrast insert dress (xs) I bought from BG, has 3 black contrast stripes around. The (s) I bought from them also has 3 stripes all around. But when I look at the websites:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1264563701963&ev19=1:17
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod45850004&cmCat=Wishlist
> 
> It all shows 4 stripes online, the coffee & lime color one I tried on at the HL store has 3 stripes also. But I just wonder why do they show a different pattern, do you think maybe the 4 stripes was a sample and then they modified it to 3 stripes for final production? I know the 3 stripes dress are legit.


----------



## rnsmelody

so I wrote an email to HL about the authentication problem hopefully I will receive a reply soon. I opened the card that came with the dress for VIP, it doesn't even have the serial number printed on the card. It's blank. 

I have a feeling the dress I got from BG is a fake  The label is sewn on crooked. The dress bunch ups around the armpit/back, it doesn't lay flat. The hook & eye are sewn on very loosely that makes ugly gaps when clipped compared to a true HL dress. I have enclosed some pictures. I will be returning this dress ASAP. Hopefully I will be able to get a refund without any problems 

I'm  (if confirmed by HL) that BG sold me a fake dress. I know this dress was a return since the customer service rep I spoken to over the phone said that once an item sells out it will come back online for sale when there is a return. So maybe the last buyer swapped the tags? 

Ever since production moved from France to China, the production sucks with so many fakes popping up on the market! 

UGH!!!!! I'm going to sleep now.. 

*click on images for larger pic*


----------



## aquahot

*rnsmelody* You look gorgeous with your HL dress. Hope you had a wonderful bday.

I hope everything turns out ok. It's some well made knock-off. Does it feel heavy like the real dress?


----------



## FabulousInPink

Hi Ladies, I'm new to this thread and was wondering if you could help me out with sizing.  I've tried reading some past posts, but it seems you are all super tiny, so I'm having trouble comparing myself to you all!  I have a lot of BCBG clothing and usually wear a size 2 in their dresses.  In fact I have a bandage dress that is a size 2 and fits perfectly.  However, I seem to fluctuate between size XS and S in their dresses, depending on the style.

Any thoughts on what size I'd be in HL?  Unfortunately I live in the middle of nowhere, so I can't go anywhere to try one on, but I need something fabulous for my 30th bday!

I'm considering this one:

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...t=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results : ba-xx-xx-xx.index

Thanks!  I'm 5'5'' and 118 lbs if that's any help.

Miss Pink


----------



## PANda_USC

*fabulousinpink*, what are your measurements so we can better assist you? Chest, Waist, Hips?

Right off the bat I'd say XS?


----------



## FabulousInPink

If I knew, I would tell you, haha.  I should probably go home and measure myself.  I mean, I can order based on the sizing listed on the BCBG/HL website, but I guess my question is whether or not you think that sizing is true?

By the way, a secondary question... I think I saw someone say that they don't like the dresses with the side zipper?  This one I'm looking at has that...


----------



## Lec8504

*fabulousinpink*- you're a XS.  Side zipers tend to bunch at the side...I have one (blue and white insert tube dress)..I love it but I hardly ever wear it because of this issue.

*rnsmelody*- I wouldn't be suprise if it's a fake...or that it's even real and just really poorly made...hopefully it's not the later.  But the popular HL dresses that we like have been made in China for a long time now...i think ever since Max Azria bought out Herve Leger.   Usually the dresses are very well made..but who knows now..maybe quality control is slacking.  Hopefully not.


----------



## PANda_USC

*fabulousinpink*, the sizing runs pretty true, although some XXS items have been baggy when I've tried them on. AND go get your measurements missy!!

and I am the _guilty party _that said I do not like side zippers, haha. I purchased the one-shoulder dragonfly ombre dress from Neiman's and it kept scrunching up on the sides(which is really annoying..I had to keep pulling it down to straighten it out) and the dress was one inch off my torso(chest and tummy) so it wasn't clinging to my upper body..HLs are supposed to be skin tight! Perhaps you wont have the problem with the side scrunching up?


----------



## FabulousInPink

Okay, I'll take a swing at what my measurements are.  34-27-36

So it seems based on the HL measurement guide I'm a S, not an XS.  Grr, its very frustrating to not be able to try something on.  Despite the side zipper, I really love that dress... its so unique.  And will be perfect for my June bday.  I guess I can always return it.


----------



## Lec8504

FabulousInPink said:


> Okay, I'll take a swing at what my measurements are. 34-27-36
> 
> So it seems based on the HL measurement guide I'm a S, not an XS. Grr, its very frustrating to not be able to try something on. Despite the side zipper, I really love that dress... its so unique. And will be perfect for my June bday. I guess I can always return it.


 
no you're a XS.   I'm around the same measurments as you...34-25-36 and I'm a XS ..even XXS in some of the dress.

which dress are you looking at?  Because sizing differs for season also.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Lec8504 said:


> no you're a XS.   I'm around the same measurments as you...34-25-36 and I'm a XS ..even XXS in some of the dress.
> 
> which dress are you looking at?  Because sizing differs for season also.



yay!! that helps, i'll be an XS too!  that makes me feel skinny!!!


----------



## FabulousInPink

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...t=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results : ba-xx-xx-xx.index

There's the link to the dress.


----------



## Lec8504

^ ahhhh it's the newer style..sadly I haven't tried that dress on though...but I say stick with XS and if it's a little loose then you can always tailor it 




flsurfergirl3 said:


> yay!! that helps, i'll be an XS too!  that makes me feel skinny!!!


 
hahah yup..and when I can squeeze into a XXS it's double that  lol.


----------



## lilflobowl

just in case anyone is looking for this.... from Fall08!

Gorgeous Pink Gradient Dress (as seen worn by Mischa Barton and Hayden Panettiere) - from a fellow tpfer!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260548792587


----------



## PANda_USC

Just received my cream HL bow dress in the mail at work! So excited so I closed my office door, and tried it on! Sorry for the panty line in the frontal shot!


----------



## aquahot

STUNNING! 


PANda_USC said:


> Just received my cream HL bow dress in the mail at work! So excited so I closed my office door, and tried it on! Sorry for the panty line in the frontal shot!


----------



## lubird217

Panda- You Look AMAZING!! I love that dress on you!


----------



## PurseAddict79

Panda you look gorgeous! Love it!!!
~~~~~~

Ok, so I found this skirt and am wondering if its real. Price is too good to be true, but seller has good feedback (though not many transactions)

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/hannahsophia/items/Herve_Leger_Pencil_Skirt_M


----------



## clothingguru

It looks real. But they do real good imitations ... i bought 2 herve leger dresses on ebay and did my research on them well and got coned both times and they were not cheap at all they were reg price!! But then you can get really good deals that are real. I dont know what to say? Sorry that wasnt much help i guess. If you go through paypal tho and its fake they will refund you  Its a cute skirt!


----------



## clothingguru

lilflobowl said:


> just in case anyone is looking for this.... from Fall08!
> 
> Gorgeous Pink Gradient Dress (as seen worn by Mischa Barton and Hayden Panettiere) - from a fellow tpfer!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260548792587



OMG! i just came across that too! and i want it really really bad ! good deal too! But i am usually an xs in herve  Does anyone know how it fits? I asked the TPFer and just waiting to hear back because she mentioned it fits smaller than most. I want it so badly!


----------



## Lec8504

That'll be way too big for u...unless you tailor it.  It fits like most fall08 dress..actually not even as tight as some of the fall08 dresses.  So yeh..unless you're going to tailor it then it's way too big for you.


----------



## clothingguru

*Lec8504: * thank u so much for your help! damn i was afraid of that ... is tailoring a bad option? i really want it! 

*Panda*: again...dress looks amazing! here's modeling pics of the one i posted earlier!

This is one of my favorite Herve dresses! I would have never bought it online because it doesnt look that good online but I went downtown Vancouver to BCBG  just a little while ago and they sell Herve there and tried it on and wow a world of difference!  Just found this thread thanks to Panda and thought I would share my purchase with you lovely ladies!


----------



## PANda_USC

*aqua*, thank you so much dear!

*lubird*, merci beaucoup mon cherie!

*purseaddict*, thank you hun!

*R* aka "*clothingguru*", looking _*SMOKIN*_' with your HL on!!! You have such a wonderful, slim figure and *big ahems*


----------



## clothingguru

*PANDA "G" *: You make me BLUSH big TIME!  
Your so kind  Thank you  I'm not NEARLY as Petite as you Darlin. xo

LADIES!!! I need your opinion...i want one of these dresses and im not sure which one help!!!  The only problem with the middle link-the Ombre one is that it is a size medium so i would have to get it altered (im an xs) but i REALLY want it so i don't know if its worth it or not?!!!

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370330906741&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260548792587&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290396979854&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190370568447


----------



## PANda_USC

*R* aka "clothingguru", YOU HAVE TO GET THE PINK OMBRE ONE! I have that one too!!! ^_^. And it's not worth it to get an M..get an S at the largest(since you're an XS) and then alter it! That dress shows up every so often on eBay so don't worry if you don't get it now!


----------



## dreamdoll

Hi ladies, I have the pink ombre dress, it's gorgeous, and it does run small...at least for the piece I have, and it can't fit me well (i.e. too small), bust is 29-30 inches and waist is 33-34 inches...


----------



## clothingguru

dreamdoll said:


> Hi ladies, I have the pink ombre dress, it's gorgeous, and it does run small...at least for the piece I have, and it can't fit me well (i.e. too small), bust is 29-30 inches and waist is 33-34 inches...




 inches? do you mean centimeters? 
do you have any pics of it on you by chance? thank u!


*Panda "G"*: you have the ombre one!!!! haha ok im going to wait and get it then we will be dress twins


----------



## sylphfae

*panda*, you look AWESOME!!! the dress is sooo pretty on you!

*clothingguru*, you look HAWT! *phweet* that dress is just divine! I love the pink ombre dress and it does run well, but I think you should hold out for a S or XS! The pink zebra dress (last link) is reaaaally nice too.


----------



## clothingguru

*sylphfae:* haha Thanks!!! Herve Leger does tend to figure flatter...i LOVE him! Yes i think that's what i will do. I was worried for a little while because i saw so many of them and then for 2 months now i saw none!!!! But i'm sure i will come across one i just have to be patient...i will stalk ebay till i find it! Thank you so much for you input !


----------



## lilflobowl

*clothingguru*, I had the pink ombre dress last time & had bought the XS. My stats are 32-25-35.5. If you're similar to me the ebay dress may be a bit loose.


----------



## dreamdoll

It is inches, both sides (i.e. from left side of waist to right side of waist and around the back). HTH!

I think the proportions of 33/34 - 25.5/26 - 35/36 would fit the pink ombre best. 



clothingguru said:


> inches? do you mean centimeters?
> do you have any pics of it on you by chance? thank u!
> 
> 
> *Panda "G"*: you have the ombre one!!!! haha ok im going to wait and get it then we will be dress twins


----------



## dreamdoll

Here's a listing from a lovely TPFer - NWT Herve Leger Chevron Gunmetal Gray Chevron Skirt in XXS (fits 0-2 and a smaller 4) 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## shockboogie

clothingguru said:


> *PANDA "G" *: You make me BLUSH big TIME!
> Your so kind  Thank you  I'm not NEARLY as Petite as you Darlin. xo
> 
> LADIES!!! I need your opinion...i want one of these dresses and im not sure which one help!!!  The only problem with the middle link-the Ombre one is that it is a size medium so i would have to get it altered (im an xs) but i REALLY want it so i don't know if its worth it or not?!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370330906741&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260548792587&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290396979854&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190370568447




Hi *clothingguru*! The sweetheart ombre runs pretty small (smaller than the usual M HLs) and I think it's closer to the regular HL S so if you do plan to get it altered, it shouldn't be too much of an adjustment if its needed at all. I think it's a pretty good deal to pass up especially since I havent seen that dress on sale anywhere because it was so popular!


----------



## clothingguru

Cool thanks for letting me know! Well ill give it some thought!


----------



## arnott

clothingguru said:


> This is one of my favorite Herve dresses! I would have never bought it online because it doesn&#8217;t look that good online but *I went downtown Vancouver to BCBG  just a little while ago and they sell Herve there *and tried it on and wow a world of difference!  Just found this thread thanks to Panda and thought I would share my purchase with you lovely ladies!



Really?!  I've never seen Herve at BCBG!    It it only the downtown BCBG (Pacific Center) that has it?


----------



## clothingguru

Your a VANCOUVER girl?!!!!!! are you? if so YAY!
No not the one at Pacific Center the one on robson street, they have an upstairs section that is all Max Azria and their Runway collection and Herve Leger. 

But BRACE YOURSELF.......the BAD news is that Just a recently...like super recent they *took the Herve leger away from the Downtown BCBG store!!!* because they said that there were too many dresses being damaged because of people trying them on recklessly and not enough sales  So they are only letting the BCBG in Toronto sell Herve Leger now. 

...Those idiots who ruined it for the rest of us! I hate that!  So i bought my dress right before they got shipped to Toronto  It was on sale...not by much but better than nothing


----------



## ehc2010

Anybody have any luck finding less expensive substitutes for HL? I absolutely LOVE this dress by Pleasure Doing Business- I think I might need to have it!
http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/apparel/dresses/party&itemId=T2HAJ


----------



## clothingguru

*ehc2010:* Have you heard of BCBG they sell Herve leger but they also have dresses/skirts like Herve style but fraction of the price! And i have one of their high waisted skirt and LOVE it!!!!!  here's the website: http://www.bcbg.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=2769072&cp=2769127&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt

They always have the bandage high waisted skirt like Herve Leger but usually only around $130.00 ! Sometimes they have dresses like Herve too.


----------



## arnott

clothingguru said:


> Your a VANCOUVER girl?!!!!!! are you? if so YAY!
> No not the one at Pacific Center the one on robson street, they have an upstairs section that is all Max Azria and their Runway collection and Herve Leger.
> 
> But BRACE YOURSELF.......the BAD news is that Just a recently...like super recent they *took the Herve leger away from the Downtown BCBG store!!!* because they said that there were too many dresses being damaged because of people trying them on recklessly and not enough sales  So they are only letting the BCBG in Toronto sell Herve Leger now.
> 
> ...Those idiots who ruined it for the rest of us! I hate that!  So i bought my dress right before they got shipped to Toronto  It was on sale...not by much but better than nothing



Yup I am!  And guess I wont be getting a dress anytime soon!    

Thanks for the info!


----------



## vhdos

ehc2010 said:


> Anybody have any luck finding less expensive substitutes for HL? I absolutely LOVE this dress by Pleasure Doing Business- I think I might need to have it!
> http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/apparel/dresses/party&itemId=T2HAJ



That's a cute dress.  To bad that they don't swap the colors on it though, putting the black on the bottom half and the green on top.


----------



## clothingguru

arnott said:


> Yup I am!  And guess I wont be getting a dress anytime soon!
> 
> Thanks for the info!



Yeah sorry if i got your hopes up  Ill let you know tho if i find anywhere else that sells Herve. You know Holt Renfrew in pacific center sells Herve Leger right? They dont have the best selection but its better than nothing.


----------



## arnott

clothingguru said:


> Yeah sorry if i got your hopes up  Ill let you know tho if i find anywhere else that sells Herve. You know Holt Renfrew in pacific center sells Herve Leger right? They dont have the best selection but its better than nothing.


 
No, I didn't know that!  Where in Holt Renfrew?  Close to the Chanel?


----------



## flashy.stems

clothingguru said:


> Your a VANCOUVER girl?!!!!!! are you? if so YAY!
> No not the one at Pacific Center the one on robson street, they have an upstairs section that is all Max Azria and their Runway collection and Herve Leger.
> 
> But BRACE YOURSELF.......the BAD news is that Just a recently...like super recent they *took the Herve leger away from the Downtown BCBG store!!!* because they said that there were too many dresses being damaged because of people trying them on recklessly and not enough sales  So they are only letting the BCBG in Toronto sell Herve Leger now.
> 
> ...Those idiots who ruined it for the rest of us! I hate that!  So i bought my dress right before they got shipped to Toronto  It was on sale...not by much but better than nothing




whaaat?!?! 
heart broken in vancouver


----------



## arnott

flashy.stems said:


> whaaat?!?!
> heart broken in vancouver


 
I didn't know you're from Vancouver too!  For some reason I thought you were in Toronto!


----------



## rnsmelody

Do you ladies think this dress is true to it's size? it's an XS my hips are 38, do you think I will be able to fit it? I really want it!!! Thanks!


----------



## lilmissb

Quick question, anyone who owns the one shoulder champagne/beige dress from Fall 08 can you please PM me as to how many hooks should be at the top of the side zipper? Thanks!


----------



## PANda_USC

*rnsmelody*, according to your size, it sounds like you'd need an S.


----------



## PurseAddict79

I'm so mad! I logged into HauteLook at literally 8:02am and all the dresses are gone already *crying*


----------



## dreamdoll

Anyone got anything? I thought the red cut-out dress was pretty!


----------



## PurseAddict79

Me too... and the first one listed. I'm so disappointed. *sigh*


----------



## hotstar16

*if it makes anyone feel better, that red cut-out dress has a very difficult fit.  I ordered it (and had to return) from the outnet.  The dress was fine, but the armbands barely fit over my elbows!! So unless you have VERY skinny arms, it doesnt work out well  (Also hope this gives a heads up to potential buyers since returns are store credit only, i believe?)  
Such a shame though, bc its SUCH an awesome dress...


----------



## PurseAddict79

^ Now I don't feel so bad. Because I have pretty muscular arms. Definitely NOT thin.

I really like the two-tone knit dress too...


----------



## clothingguru

arnott said:


> I didn't know you're from Vancouver too!  For some reason I thought you were in Toronto!



haha nope! vancouver girl!  yay
And the Holt renfrew is in the pacific mall at the very top level of the mall and when you go in just ask for the Herve Leger section and someone will direct you  


*flashy.stems*: your a van girl too? so awesome!!!!!!!  we should have a vancouver meet up eventually girls!


----------



## jtstitzer

I caved and bought the gray skirt. Last time I bought the magenta bow dress and have yet to wear it. So I think I'll list it on the bay. The skirt seems so much more versatile since you can wear different tops to dress up or down.

If I was an xxs in the magenta bow dress do you think xxs in the skirt will be ok? The only other option was a small. And from what I've learned from you fine ladies is that it should be pretty snug.


----------



## aquahot

lol I got the gray skirt as well but that's because other dresses were already sold out. Only size S was available so I had no other choices... boo


jtstitzer said:


> I caved and bought the gray skirt. Last time I bought the magenta bow dress and have yet to wear it. So I think I'll list it on the bay. The skirt seems so much more versatile since you can wear different tops to dress up or down.
> 
> If I was an xxs in the magenta bow dress do you think xxs in the skirt will be ok? The only other option was a small. And from what I've learned from you fine ladies is that it should be pretty snug.


----------



## jtstitzer

In honor of my new skirt and examples of the versatility of the HL skirt.


----------



## aquahot

Has anyone ever dressed down their HL dresses so they can wear them during the day?


----------



## PANda_USC

*aqua*, my SA told me that to dress down an HL dress, you can make it look like a skirt by wearing a looser tee to cover the top portion and a boyfriend blazer!


----------



## aquahot

ooh great idea! *Panda*! Let me see if I can dress down my HL dresses enough to wear them to work 


PANda_USC said:


> *aqua*, my SA told me that to dress down an HL dress, you can make it look like a skirt by wearing a looser tee to cover the top portion and a boyfriend blazer!


----------



## roussel

PANda_USC said:


> *aqua*, my SA told me that to dress down an HL dress, you can make it look like a skirt by wearing a looser tee to cover the top portion and a boyfriend blazer!



thanks panda, i might have to try this one


----------



## lilbluebear

*Panda!* Lol you're so cute. I'd probably do the same thing if I were to receive a shipment. Quickly lock the door and try the item on! Do a little model walk/pose and probably preen in front of the mirror or window.   Congrats! Love the white HL. So pretty. I am envious of your HLs, CLs, and slenderness. ush:

*Clothingguru* - your dress looks stunning on you! Congrats! I wanted to get one on Hautelook earlier this morning, but they didn't have my size! Boo! Oh well. But anyways you look absolutely gorgeous.

*rnsmelody* - ooh that colorblocked dress looks pretty. Love the peep of red under the black X. Definitely post pics if you do decide to get it. Lucky you! You have a fabulous figure.


----------



## PANda_USC

Hey girls, I know someone mentioned something about *Miley Cyrus'* Grammy dress! It's on eBay, size Small, and it's her actual dress!!!!!!!  herve leger dress

*aqua, roussel*, post pics when you do it!!! Cropped jackets too if you want to elongate your legs!!

*lilbluebear*, heheh, thank you hun! You're too kind!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

she wore a small??


----------



## aquahot

miley cyrus is how tall, 5'3" 5'4"?


----------



## PANda_USC

*Miley* is about 5'5" but she has big hips and I guess a 27" waist? Such a fun dress!!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

wow. i would think she is smaller than that! makes me feel petite!


----------



## rnsmelody

PANda_USC said:


> *Miley* is about 5'5" but she has big hips and I guess a 27" waist? Such a fun dress!!



*PANda_USC* thanks! The dress looks great on you!! I wish I would get an HL surprise at work!

*lilbluebear* thanks, I wish I can fit the xs but the sellar said it was already tight on her hips & she is way smaller than me. I think in the 08 styles I will need small instead. So I didn't bid on it.  boo I really wanted another dress for my deadly collection


Is Miley really 5'5 with big hips? She looks way smaller than me and I'm 5'6 32/26/38 crazy!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

rnsmelody said:


> *PANda_USC* thanks! The dress looks great on you!! I wish I would get an HL surprise at work!
> 
> *lilbluebear* thanks, I wish I can fit the xs but the sellar said it was already tight on her hips & she is way smaller than me. I think in the 08 styles I will need small instead. So I didn't bid on it.  boo I really wanted another dress for my deadly collection
> 
> 
> Is Miley really 5'5 with big hips? *She looks way smaller than me and I'm 5'6 32/26/38 crazy!*



me too! and i thought she was tall too


----------



## urasia

Hi everyone! Just wanted to share a pic of me in my birthday dress last year, I was a little unsure about wearing bright lime green at first but it turned out to be such fun wearing a really 'out there' colour!


----------



## clothingguru

*lilbluebear:* Thank you so much your too sweet ! That sucks that you didn't find your size this morning i hate it when that happens.
Hopefully you can find it somewhere else in your size! 

*Urasia:* you look great! Green is my favorite color!


----------



## PANda_USC

*rnsmelody*, thank you hun!!

*urasia*, you look lovely! I'm not a fan of lime-ish green(only hunter and seafoam for me) but you're rockin' it!


----------



## clothingguru

Ladies a new HL dress popped up at neiman marcus its very sheek...just like mine in style but gold foil. "Metallic Strapless Dress"

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000000cat000001cat000009cat000059cat22870735


----------



## dreamdoll

*urasia*, love the green on you!!


----------



## Queenie

*urasia*, you look SO GOOD in it!! Drooling on your CL too!


----------



## Accessorize*me

*urasia*, you look SMASHING in that dress, those shoes, your smile....HOT HOT HOT!!!


----------



## f1re_cr4cker

you look fab in that dress!


----------



## laurayuki

fit


----------



## aquahot

OMG... Gilt has a really good selection on the HL dresses right now!


----------



## laurayuki

UGh just bought two dresses in XXS now i'm scared about sizing.. help!


----------



## aquahot

laurayuki, which two dresses did you score??!!!! YAY!!!
So when they say "Measurements were taken from a size **" does that mean that's the size on the model?
I got two dresses and a skirt... UGH, now back to work...




laurayuki said:


> UGh just bought two dresses in XXS now i'm scared about sizing.. help!


----------



## gemrock

urasia said:


> Hi everyone! Just wanted to share a pic of me in my birthday dress last year, I was a little unsure about wearing bright lime green at first but it turned out to be such fun wearing a really 'out there' colour!


 
urasia you ROCK in herve leger!


----------



## rnsmelody

awww i'm late eveything is gone =(

edit: do you gals keep refreshing to check if the item is released out of the cart?


----------



## roussel

urasia i love that lime green dress on you!  it compliments your skintone well.
ugh, the dresses i want are gone already.  there are nice selections compared to the hautelook sale.  panda which ones did you get?
i kinda want that raspberry deep v neck dress


----------



## lubird217

The gilt sale was so frustrating to me! Ugh! I was there literally at noon and everything is in people's carts. I'm on the waitlist for 5 things, I give up


----------



## meowmeow

Need suggestions from you HL lovers out there. This might be a stupid question, but I am going to be wearing my HL dress for our Valentine's Day dinner this Sunday and is wondering if tights goes with HL dresses. I can't seem to find any pictures of people wearing tights with it. It's going to be cold so I don't want to bare my legs. If anyone have any pictures of tights with HL dresses, that would be great!

I have attached pictures of the dress that I will be wearing.
TIA!


----------



## rnsmelody

*urasia* love the dress with your skintone!! Stunning!! 

Did anyone get lucky with the gilt sale? I'm just surpised how eveythibg is all gone once the sale starts! How does that even work?? I want the one shoulder dress


----------



## PANda_USC

Ooo!!! I'm so excited to see what everyone picked up from the sale!!!!! 

Just checked the site..nothing left!! Everything is in members' carts, :: weeps:: Oh well.

*laura*, why are you worried about sizing??!?! If you normally wear an XXS, then you should be fine!! And if they don't fit, you can always send them to another home,


----------



## PANda_USC

*roussel*, you should definitely get the raspberry deep V. It's a lovely color and the dress is quite flattering!! I didn't pick up anything from the gilt sale..didn't know it was going on, : P!!!! I waitlisted for the XXS one-shoulder just now but eh, I'm not very _impressed_ by any of the dresses on there


----------



## PurseAddict79

I had the same problem with the Gilt sale. Logged in exactly on time and all the dresses were in other's carts.

Maybe I'll find one on sale when I go to the SF boutique next month...


----------



## laurayuki

aquahot said:


> laurayuki, which two dresses did you score??!!!! YAY!!!
> So when they say "Measurements were taken from a size **" does that mean that's the size on the model?
> I got two dresses and a skirt... UGH, now back to work...


 
You know what i was so hot headed that i bought a fall 2008 dress in xxs so i had to call and return it. thank god i'lll get my money back on cards.. i got the purple short strap dress and the ash leather sequnce dress(which i am going to return)

their measurements are not accounting for the actual size of the dress, remember how it differs between older pre fall 2008 seasons and later ones


----------



## laurayuki

PANda_USC said:


> Ooo!!! I'm so excited to see what everyone picked up from the sale!!!!!
> 
> Just checked the site..nothing left!! Everything is in members' carts, :: weeps:: Oh well.
> 
> *laura*, why are you worried about sizing??!?! If you normally wear an XXS, then you should be fine!! And if they don't fit, you can always send them to another home,


 
ugh the problem is i fit some xxs and some xs.. oh well i'm gonna get it tomorrow but i already scheduled a return on one of them.


----------



## PANda_USC

*laura*, meow, don't worry! I'm sure you'll look ravishing in your new HL like you always do, meow!


----------



## aquahot

Is the criss cross color block purple/white dress pre-fall 2008? 



laurayuki said:


> You know what i was so hot headed that i bought a fall 2008 dress in xxs so i had to call and return it. thank god i'lll get my money back on cards.. i got the purple short strap dress and the ash leather sequnce dress(which i am going to return)
> 
> their measurements are not accounting for the actual size of the dress, remember how it differs between older pre fall 2008 seasons and later ones


----------



## maianh_8686

meowmeow said:


> Need suggestions from you HL lovers out there. This might be a stupid question, but I am going to be wearing my HL dress for our Valentine's Day dinner this Sunday and is wondering if tights goes with HL dresses. I can't seem to find any pictures of people wearing tights with it. It's going to be cold so I don't want to bare my legs. If anyone have any pictures of tights with HL dresses, that would be great!
> 
> I have attached pictures of the dress that I will be wearing.
> TIA!



I don't think there's a problem wearing tights with this dress, as long as it's black tights... have fun on Valentine


----------



## laurayuki

aquahot said:


> Is the criss cross color block purple/white dress pre-fall 2008?



yep.. therefore tight!


----------



## aquahot

Oh no...! :cry:


laurayuki said:


> yep.. therefore tight!


----------



## flashy.stems

arnott said:


> I didn't know you're from Vancouver too!  For some reason I thought you were in Toronto!



nope! im a vancouverite


----------



## flashy.stems

clothingguru said:


> haha nope! vancouver girl!  yay
> And the Holt renfrew is in the pacific mall at the very top level of the mall and when you go in just ask for the Herve Leger section and someone will direct you
> 
> 
> *flashy.stems*: your a van girl too? so awesome!!!!!!!  we should have a vancouver meet up eventually girls!



YES! a vancouver meet-up would be awesome!


----------



## ehc2010

I'm so excited- I got trigger happy this morning and bought my first HL dress from Bergdorf Goodman. I got a small, though, when I normally wear a M in everything. Do you girls think it will still fit me? This is the style:
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...rte=%2Fsearch.jhtml%3FN%3D4294956815%26st%3Ds
I have a small bust so I don't want things to slide down, but I also don't want it to be so tight that I look like I'm going to rip the dress. 

I'm about 5' 9", 135 lbs, B cup. Please help!


----------



## meowmeow

maianh_8686 said:


> I don't think there's a problem wearing tights with this dress, as long as it's black tights... have fun on Valentine


 
Thanks Maianh!


----------



## Fertmd

Hi,

I have been obsessed with Herve Leger for quite a long time now, but could not spend $1000+ on a dress. So I waited for the gilt sale and ended up having the same problem as many of the others in this forum...The dresses were in people's carts right at 12 pm. Luckily, my friend was also trying to get a dress for me and she was able to put the xxs nay blue tank dress in her cart. She convinced me to buy it, but I have never tried on xxs herve leger dresses before. I usually wear an xs in herve leger dresses. My measurements are 32-24.5-34.5. Will the xxs fit? 
Gilt's return policy sucks so hopefully it will!


----------



## aquahot

yes. we have the same measurements and the xxs will fit but it may be a bit tight 


ruchi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been obsessed with Herve Leger for quite a long time now, but could not spend $1000+ on a dress. So I waited for the gilt sale and ended up having the same problem as many of the others in this forum...The dresses were in people's carts right at 12 pm. Luckily, my friend was also trying to get a dress for me and she was able to put the xxs nay blue tank dress in her cart. She convinced me to buy it, but I have never tried on xxs herve leger dresses before. I usually wear an xs in herve leger dresses. My measurements are 32-24.5-34.5. Will the xxs fit?
> Gilt's return policy sucks so hopefully it will!


----------



## Fertmd

If it fits, but is too tight is it worth keeping?

Thanks for the quick answer aquahot...I have been so worried...


----------



## aquahot

If you like it enough, you will probably keep it. I have a tube dress from 2008 in XXS and it was so tight that I had to stretch it out using a dress form otherwise i would never want to wear it again.



ruchi said:


> If it fits, but is too tight is it worth keeping?
> 
> Thanks for the quick answer aquahot...I have been so worried...


----------



## Fertmd

Well hopefully its not too tight...I can handle a little bit of tightness. Now the only thing for me to do is wait until it arrives.

Thanks


----------



## cfellis522

So here are some dresses that I just bought at the HL Boutique that is in NorthPark Mall in Dallas.  I went in to get a dress for a dinner that was being given for my dad and left with two.  I came home the next day to the rest when Matthew, the store manager, called my husband and gave him a great deal and DH couldnt decide, so he just got them all.    They are all an XS in size.  I am so glad I got the ruby red dress.  My favorite is the green I wore to the dinner though.  I loved it soooo much, I had to go find matching CLs to wear with them.  Matthew helped me find them.    (I posted these in the CL forum as well...)

Cara

Dinner at the Broadcasting Hall of Fame:












Pictures of the dresses as they were tried on at the HL Boutique:





















Cara

PS:  I highly recommend talking to Matthew in the DFW store.  He is nice, polite and good at keeping in touch!


----------



## dreamdoll

*Cara*, you look amazing!! Absolutely love the red on you!!


----------



## ehc2010

*Cara*, you look great! If you don't mind me asking, how tall are you and what dress size do you normally wear? Thanks!


----------



## aquahot

I want to know too! Cara, you look stunning!!! 


ehc2010 said:


> *Cara*, you look great! If you don't mind me asking, how tall are you and what dress size do you normally wear? Thanks!


----------



## burberryaholic

Since I'm still on the hunt, does anyone know the name of this dress and has anyone seen it in stores? 

http://fashion.rightcelebrity.com/wp-content/photos/Kate_Winslet_InStyle__1.jpg

I know that Neiman Marcus has it online in Navy, but I was hoping to find it in either black, or another lighter color...


----------



## cfellis522

aquahot said:


> I want to know too! Cara, you look stunning!!!



Thanks for the compliments!!!  I am 5'2 and about 105.  I am about a US 2 or 4 depending on the cut.  The dresses above are a size XS. The only dress I have in a SM is the Ash Ombre.  I have 2 kids that give me lots of exersize and keep me running...

I love these dresses.  I was excited when they opened the store in Dallas..

Cara


----------



## FabulousInPink

Does anyone have experience with shortening these dresses?  Would a tailor be able to remove a couple of the bands without destroying the dress?

It doesn't seem like there are many "short" dress available... they may look short on the models but would probably come to below my knee!

Just wondering if I could shorten it...


----------



## maianh_8686

*Cara* u look absolutely stunning! 

*FabulouslnPink* I had the same question before, and thanks to Lec, I now know where to bring my HL dresses to.  We're from the Bay Area so we take our dresses to Diaz Brothers on Market Street in SF.  The dresses can be shortenened without ruining it.  Maybe you can bring it to a tailor you trust and ask first if they can shorten the dress for you.  This is not a very complicated job, should be easy   Good luck!


----------



## Queenie

*Cara*, you look fabulous! Glad you went home with the Ruby - that's my favourite too!


----------



## PANda_USC

Went out for V-day with my dbf today since he's going back to L.A. tomorrow! I'm wearing my pink ombre Herve Leger Tube Dress, my Violet 06 Chanel Jumbo in Lambskin with Silver Hardware and my Louboutin New simple 120s in nude.


----------



## flashy.stems

your outfit it tdf, panda!! look great!


----------



## dreamdoll

*panda*, you look amazing!!


----------



## clothingguru

PANda_USC said:


> Went out for V-day with my dbf today since he's going back to L.A. tomorrow! I'm wearing my pink ombre Herve Leger Tube Dress, my Violet 06 Chanel Jumbo in Lambskin with Silver Hardware and my Louboutin New simple 120s in nude.



You look STUNNING! You put everything together so nicely G! Makes me want the pink ombre dress even more! ow ow!


----------



## aquahot

*Panda* you look absolutely gorgeous in that pink ombre dress!!! Just make it so much harder for the dbf to leave  Happy Valentine's day hun


----------



## lilflobowl

very sexy *panda*! *weetweet*


----------



## Luv n bags

Panda, you're hot!


----------



## lcs

i absolutely love some of the HL dresses.  The purple ones are tdf.


----------



## PANda_USC

*flashy* aka *A*, my princess! Thank you so much! I hope you found an HL to wear for V-day as well!

*dreamdoll*, thank you so much! And may I add, I love your *H* collection, ^_^!

*clothingguru* aka *R*, oh thank you my love!!! And yes yes, you have to get it!! It is just a beautiful dress and I am sure it would look AMAZING on your body, meow!

*aquahot*, merci beaucoup darling! Happy Valentine's day to you too!! Heheh..and for the record..he left even though I wore the dress, : P. :: cries::

*lilflobowl*, thank you so much hun!!!:: weet weets back::

*tigertrixie*, thank you sweetie!!! And Happy Valentine's Day and Chinese New Year to you! Yay for tigers!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thank you, very sweet of you! 



PANda_USC said:


> *flashy* aka *A*, my princess! Thank you so much! I hope you found an HL to wear for V-day as well!
> 
> *dreamdoll*, thank you so much! And may I add, I love your *H* collection, ^_^!
> 
> *clothingguru* aka *R*, oh thank you my love!!! And yes yes, you have to get it!! It is just a beautiful dress and I am sure it would look AMAZING on your body, meow!
> 
> *aquahot*, merci beaucoup darling! Happy Valentine's day to you too!! Heheh..and for the record..he left even though I wore the dress, : P. :: cries::
> 
> *lilflobowl*, thank you so much hun!!!:: weet weets back::
> 
> *tigertrixie*, thank you sweetie!!! And Happy Valentine's Day and Chinese New Year to you! Yay for tigers!!!


----------



## FabulousInPink

Good morning ladies!!

What do you all think of this?  There is a tiny hole on the rear end, as the seller mentioned.  Think that's a big deal?  Or could be repaired easily as she says?

Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/BNWT-AUTH-HERVE...temQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Dresses?hash=item335a2639d4


----------



## lcs

FabulousInPink said:


> Good morning ladies!!
> 
> What do you all think of this?  There is a tiny hole on the rear end, as the seller mentioned.  Think that's a big deal?  Or could be repaired easily as she says?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BNWT-AUTH-HERVE...temQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Dresses?hash=item335a2639d4


I don't own any HL dresses, but I am very experienced in sewing (I sew for myself and others, and have an online shop).  I believe that it appears the hole could be fixed and would not be noticeable...well maybe unless somebody had their face right against your rear!  lol.  It's a teeny tiny hole, so it shouldnt cost too much to fix.


----------



## lilbluebear

*Panda!*  Love your pink ombre HL. Your violet chanel and nude CLs really compliment your outfit. Simple, chic, elegant, and stunning all encompassed into one. Happy New Year of the Tiger! This is your guardian year of strength to protect all the other zodiac signs. Rawr! Hope you and your dbf had a lovely Vday too. 



PANda_USC said:


> Went out for V-day with my dbf today since he's going back to L.A. tomorrow! I'm wearing my pink ombre Herve Leger Tube Dress, my Violet 06 Chanel Jumbo in Lambskin with Silver Hardware and my Louboutin New simple 120s in nude.


----------



## lilbluebear

Nothing as fancy as the other ladies' HLs:







Work:
BR black top
HL raspberry scoopneck
Wolford's thigh highs
(forgot the shoes' brand - patent wedge mary janes)
AP-not shown

Lunch:
French connection cream cardigan
HL raspberry scoopneck
CL glitter Titis
AP - not shown
LV MC Shirley


----------



## PANda_USC

*lilbluebear*, you are always so kind and generous with the compliments! I wish you a Happy New year too!! And meow!! You look wonderful in your HL! I like how you put a black top over it when you were working to make it less formal! Awww, and you look lovely in the raspberry color for V-day!!


----------



## aquahot

Hi Ladies - I just got my purple criss cross HL dress from Gilt and I noticed that there is no "Herve Leger" printed on the hanging ribbon. I also included a few other pictures showing the edges of the dress. For those who have the same dress, can you tell me if the bad sewing job is normal for this style? I really don't want to assume the worst.


----------



## klng

aquahot said:


> Hi Ladies - I just got my purple criss cross HL dress from Gilt and I noticed that there is no "Herve Leger" printed on the hanging ribbon. I also included a few other pictures showing the edges of the dress. For those who have the same dress, can you tell me if the bad sewing job is normal for this style? I really don't want to assume the worst.



Your dress is authentic.  I have a black HL dress from spring 2008 that does NOT have "Herve Leger" printed on the hanging ribbon.  Only my fall 2008 dress has "Herve Leger" printed on the hanging ribbon.  Also, Gilt is a legit site that definitely sells authentic designer items, because it gets its items directly from the designers.  I think the sewing looks normal, and any deficiency in the sewing probably will not be very noticeable once you are wearing the dress


----------



## aquahot

Ooh *klng* thank you! Did you get your spring 08 dress from a boutique? It's just that I am so used to seeing certain things inside of a HL dress. I really like how they have a serial number for each dress so you can register it. Plus I am more cautious now after seeing another tfper bought a replica from BG.




klng said:


> Your dress is authentic.  I have a black HL dress from spring 2008 that does NOT have "Herve Leger" printed on the hanging ribbon.  Only my fall 2008 dress has "Herve Leger" printed on the hanging ribbon.  Also, Gilt is a legit site that definitely sells authentic designer items, because it gets its items directly from the designers.  I think the sewing looks normal, and any deficiency in the sewing probably will not be very noticeable once you are wearing the dress


----------



## olialm1

^ITA. It looks real to me. If you don't mind me asking, what does the little purple tag next to the big "Herve Leger" tag say? Made in.... ?


----------



## aquahot

made in china... they're all made in china now... or this dress is suppose to be different?


olialm1 said:


> ^ITA. It looks real to me. If you don't mind me asking, what does the little purple tag next to the big "Herve Leger" tag say? Made in.... ?


----------



## love2shop_26

Available right now on NM (mid day 2hr  sale) 

Metallic banded for down to $725:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...&index=7&cmCat=cat000000cat8900735cat21000740

Amethyst square neck $475:   http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...index=28&cmCat=cat000000cat8900735cat21000740

V neck mini dress $525:  http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...index=42&cmCat=cat000000cat8900735cat21000740


----------



## rnsmelody

love2shop_26 said:


> Available right now on NM (mid day 2hr sale)
> 
> Metallic banded for down to $725:
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...&index=7&cmCat=cat000000cat8900735cat21000740
> 
> Amethyst square neck $475: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...index=28&cmCat=cat000000cat8900735cat21000740
> 
> V neck mini dress $525: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...index=42&cmCat=cat000000cat8900735cat21000740


 

I signed up for NM email list, but I never receive any emails about the midday dash sale, how did you guys get the emails? Do I need to make a purchase with them first to be included? TY

*PANda_USC*  Great colors! especially the sweetheart bust =) makes it perfect for vday celebrations & new years. 

*lilbluebear *I love how you played down the dress for work & mixed it up afterwards!


----------



## aquahot

Do you have a NM inCircle card? Maybe your mailbox filtered it to the Spam box. Hmm... I don't think I've purchased anything from the midday dash sale but I've been receiving emails.



rnsmelody said:


> I signed up for NM email list, but I never receive any emails about the midday dash sale, how did you guys get the emails? Do I need to make a purchase with them first to be included? TY
> 
> *PANda_USC*  Great colors! especially the sweetheart bust =) makes it perfect for vday celebrations & new years.
> 
> *lilbluebear *I love how you played down the dress for work & mixed it up afterwards!


----------



## ehc2010

I got the red strapless tube today in the mail and couldn't wait to try it on. I was very nervous because I'm usually a size 6, but I got this in a S because I didn't want it to fall off my small chest. It was definitely a tight fit and a struggle to zip up, but once I did I felt very sexy. I think I finally get the appeal of HL.

But what do you girls think- would the M be better?

And is there a way to get rid of my side rolls in this dress??


----------



## aquahot

congrats on your first HL dress *ehc2010*! You look sooo pretty in* red*!! I actually have the same problem with side rolls for some of my dresses as well. Could it be because the bottom of the dress isn't tight enough? 




ehc2010 said:


> I got the red strapless tube today in the mail and couldn't wait to try it on. I was very nervous because I'm usually a size 6, but I got this in a S because I didn't want it to fall off my small chest. It was definitely a tight fit and a struggle to zip up, but once I did I felt very sexy. I think I finally get the appeal of HL.
> 
> But what do you girls think- would the M be better?
> 
> And is there a way to get rid of my side rolls in this dress??


----------



## love2shop_26

rnsmelody said:


> I signed up for NM email list, but I never receive any emails about the midday dash sale, how did you guys get the emails? Do I need to make a purchase with them first to be included? TY



I'm not sure if you have to make a purchase first. I shop with them regularly so I always get the email.  Saks had  two dresses also marked down for the Fashion Fix event going on now but it sold out fast.


----------



## laurayuki

I love the red ehc 2010, i should be tight on you. that dress actually stretches a bit.


----------



## PANda_USC

*rsn*, thank you hun!

*ehc*. the dress looks wonderful on you! About the ruching on the sides..that will always happen(dress rides up when you walk) and you'll just need to straighten them out. I had to do it for my HL dress..it's a bit annoying but hey, you look smoking!!


----------



## ehc2010

Thanks so much *aquahot*, *laurayuki*, and *PANda_USC*! 

*PANda_USC*- talk about smokin', you look like a million bucks in your HL ombre dress with the gorgeous CLs and Chanel! Lucky girl!


----------



## love2shop_26

You ladies look fab! Wish I could pull this off but with my mommy tummy there's no way!


----------



## dreamdoll

*ehc*, you look v pretty!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*ehc*, ::blushes:: thank you! HL dresses really do wonders, ^_^!!! The magic of HL!!!


----------



## lilbluebear

Thanks *Panda* and *Rnsmelody*! 

*EHC2010* - Love the red strapless against your pale complexion. Your HL shows off your slender figure wonderfully.


----------



## icecreamom

*ehc2010* I don't think is too small, I think it looks gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## aquahot

Here are some of my attempts to dress HL down for a more casual look...
original dress:





worn it with a boyfriend blazer:




a sweater over the dress with boots/tights:





Thanks for letting me share... all you ladies look gorgeous


----------



## vhdos

Okay, here's kind of an odd question about HL.  Does the size of your boobs make a big difference in how the dresses look and/or feel?  I ask this because many of the professional modeling pictures I see of HL are with girls who are tall and thin with small to average chests.  I don't exactly know how to describe it, but I think that HL dresses look a bit classier on someone who doesn't have an overly-large chest.  KWIM?  I want to buy an HL, but I still have a few reservations.  The first one being that while I am very petite, I have a 32C bust size.  I also don't live in an area where HL would be fully appreciated or even recognized and I don't want it to come off the wrong way.  I hope I'm making sense...


----------



## PANda_USC

*aquahot*, you look fabulous darling!! And great ways to dress down your HLs!! I really like the last outfit, ^_^!

*vhdos*, oh my petite friend! I think that HLs can look okay on medium sized busts(c cups) but make sure not to get a dress that is ridiculously tight in the chest or else it will squash your boobs! I think if you don't have double D's, you'll be fine in an HL. And there's plenty of ways to dress up or down an HL..cover it with a cardigan, shawl or wrap...dress it up with a nice necklace and closed-toe shoes. The dresses are quite sexy and risque but you can put a boyfriend blazer over them, and a loose tee, and make the dress look like a pencil skirt! People will always think what they'll think but meow, if you really want an HL(and I'm 100% sure you'd look so HOT in one because I've seen pics of you and you have a really slender, petite body, then just do it, meow!


----------



## caterpillar

vhdos, don't worry! i wear a 30d (similar to 32c) and although some dresses don't fit well in that area, there are plenty of dresses that do. you just have to try some on to see which ones look good.

if it helps, hl helps flatten my boobs out (haha)


----------



## ehc2010

*aquahot*- you look PERFECT in the ombre dress. And your sweater really does the job in making your last pic very casual. Awesome!

*vhdos*- I wish I had a bigger bust- I think it would keep the tube dress from sliding down! I also live in a place that is pretty conservative, but I am throwing caution to the wind and going out in my HL with my DBF visiting from LA for some drinks this weekend! You only live once


----------



## aquahot

Thank you *Panda* and *ehc2010* for your kind words  you ladies always look so perfect in your HL. 

**vhdos**, I think 32C is a perfect size for HL! As long as you are happy in your dress, who is there to rain on your parade? Maybe other women will start to appreciate fashion and recognize HL after seeing you in your fabulous outfit


----------



## PurseAddict79

Oh my... *vhdos* you beat me to the question.

Here I am, drooling over these dresses... and I'm a 34D. Am I too busty? And can I wear a bra with these dresses? Because seriously, I can't go without one. It'd be all bad


----------



## PurseAddict79

aquahot said:


> Here are some of my attempts to dress HL down for a more casual look...
> original dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worn it with a boyfriend blazer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a sweater over the dress with boots/tights:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share... all you ladies look gorgeous


 
Sooo freakin hot!!!


----------



## lilbluebear

*Aquahot!* - you look absolutely gorgeous in your off-the-shoulder ombre dress. It definitely shows off your fabulous figure. Perfection! The first picture is a stunner. I like how throwing a jacket or sweater over the dress can definitely make it more casual.


----------



## vhdos

Thanks so much ladies with the boob question.  I didn't even take into account that the HL dressed kind of "hold" you in and would therefore squish your boobs a bit too, which is a good thing


----------



## Queenie

*ehc2010*, congrats on getting your 1st HL dress! You look great.

*aquahot*, you look fabulous!


----------



## clothingguru

very very very chic* Aquahot!* You look great! Love that sunny hombre dress! I was going to get it myself but missed out  so sad now that i see it one you!!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

*aquahot*, looking good!!


----------



## lilflobowl

*aquahot*, amazing!
*ehc210*, you're looking stunning in that red strapless! It's a perfect fit!

whoever doesn't want their boobs can give it to flattie me!


----------



## PurseAddict79

^^ Meet me in the operating room Monday morning. I have enough to go around.


----------



## icecreamom

^

*aquahot* looking HawT with all your outfits...


----------



## lilflobowl

Monday might be a little hard; how about Friday? 



PurseAddict79 said:


> ^^ Meet me in the operating room Monday morning. I have enough to go around.


----------



## aquahot

Thank you ladies, *Queenie*, *clothingguru*, *dreamdoll*,* lilflobowl* and *icecreamom*!
**clothingguru**  I was really sad about missing out the pink ombre tube dress, especially after seeing our fabulous Panda modeling it! Don't worry, there is always a chance that it will pop up on *bay.
**icecreamom** love the little cute chiwawa in your avatar!


----------



## clothingguru

aquahot said:


> Thank you ladies, *Queenie*, *clothingguru*, *dreamdoll*,* lilflobowl* and *icecreamom*!
> **clothingguru**  I was really sad about missing out the pink ombre tube dress, especially after seeing our fabulous Panda modeling it! Don't worry, there is always a chance that it will pop up on *bay.
> **icecreamom** love the little cute chiwawa in your avatar!



awww thanks *aquahot*! Here's to HOPING!


----------



## klng

aquahot said:


> Ooh *klng* thank you! Did you get your spring 08 dress from a boutique? It's just that I am so used to seeing certain things inside of a HL dress. I really like how they have a serial number for each dress so you can register it. Plus I am more cautious now after seeing another tfper bought a replica from BG.



Hey there, sorry for the late response.  I got my spring 08 dress from the HL boutique in New York City.  You look great in your HL!


----------



## lovetoshop390

Just curious what kind of bra's you girls wear with your HL dresses? I purchased this HL dress http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190367868481&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT and I can't really wear any of my strapless bra's because the back on the dress is too low... would you suggest those stick on cup bra's with this dress? Not sure if the material would hug around the cups and look stupid? I am a 34B so without any sort of help my chest looks pretty flat in the dress, even though if it was any larger I highly doubt the dress would even do up! Any help is appreciated!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

^nubra although some girls go braless~


----------



## vhdos

lilflobowl said:


> *aquahot*, amazing!
> *ehc210*, you're looking stunning in that red strapless! It's a perfect fit!
> 
> whoever doesn't want their boobs can give it to flattie me!



Oh, I'm plenty happy with my boobs.  I just don't want them to be "out there" in an HL dress


----------



## PANda_USC

*aquathot*, you are such a sweetie! Thank you hun! I hope you find the pink ombre tube dress!!

And hehe..I picked up something from Herve Leger in Vegas, ^_^


----------



## lilflobowl

post modelling pics* panda*!


----------



## clothingguru

PANda_USC said:


> *aquathot*, you are such a sweetie! Thank you hun! I hope you find the pink ombre tube dress!!
> 
> And hehe..I picked up something from Herve Leger in Vegas, ^_^




OOOOH please do show us G!


----------



## PANda_USC

In Vegas with dbf and the two HL dresses I just bought in Vegas


----------



## aquahot

*PANDA!!*! You look soooooooo HOT in those two new HL dresses!!! 
Is this the first time we see your dbf?  A very lucky dbf indeed! 


PANda_USC said:


> In Vegas with dbf and the two HL dresses I just bought in Vegas


----------



## clothingguru

PANda_USC said:


> In Vegas with dbf and the two HL dresses I just bought in Vegas




SOOOOO SEXY ow!!!! You SOOOOO tiny! ah! I LOVE both your new dresses! Especially the LILAC/PURPLE one! Obviously!  Im going to come steal it watch OUT!

You and DBF look so cute together! 
xo R!


----------



## ehc2010

PANda_USC said:


> In Vegas with dbf and the two HL dresses I just bought in Vegas



Woman, you look so sexy in those 2 HLs!! What a lucky boyfriend! I bet you were sending heads turning left and right. Yowza!


----------



## PANda_USC

*aquathot*, thank you my darling!!! You're always so sweet! And haha..there are pics of my dbf in one of my albums! Can you tell he's half French, Half Taiwanese?

*clothing R*, my babester! Thank you so much!!! Do I see any HL coming to you anytime soon ahem ahem? :: wink nudge:: Hahah..I will tell dbf that we look cute together, ^_^

*ehc*, thank you hun!! Ahahhaa...I hope my dbf feels lucky to have me..:: sigh:: Sometimes I don't think he appreciates me but I guess that's for a different thread...


----------



## clothingguru

*Panda:* Hehe.....yes maybe...i want a stunning one! I want this one REALLY BAD and have been wanting it for a while!!!! But heard that the crystals hurt   And not sure if i want to spend that much if it hurts to wear  ??

http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...012&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family


----------



## PANda_USC

*clothing R*, meow!! You know what? You have the perfect body type for that! Tall, slim, long legs and broad shoulders. I think that dress would look like elegant perfection on you!!

P.S: I think I was the one that may have scared you off when I mentioned on this thread that I tried on a swarovski crystal HL and it was uncomfortable/painful to wear. Fortunately for you, the dress you're looking has just exterior beading detail! The one I tried on was like this, where the swarovski stones were embedded into the dress and so they actually were pressed against your skin while you wore the dress....the swarovski crystals were not glued or attached to the dress, but instead acted as the hems for each band of the dress, O_O!!!


----------



## aquahot

Hah no wonder! He's got the Takeshi Kaneshiro look  you guys look so cute together!


PANda_USC said:


> *aquathot*, thank you my darling!!! You're always so sweet! And haha..there are pics of my dbf in one of my albums! Can you tell he's half French, Half Taiwanese?
> 
> *clothing R*, my babester! Thank you so much!!! Do I see any HL coming to you anytime soon ahem ahem? :: wink nudge:: Hahah..I will tell dbf that we look cute together, ^_^
> 
> *ehc*, thank you hun!! Ahahhaa...I hope my dbf feels lucky to have me..:: sigh:: Sometimes I don't think he appreciates me but I guess that's for a different thread...


----------



## caterpillar

clothingguru, I saw that dress  you posted in store and it is GORGEOUS. way better than on the website. it also doesn't hurt at all.


----------



## PANda_USC

*aqua*,  and P.S: I want more modeling pics from you missy! You have a lovely figure!


----------



## clothingguru

*panda: *OOOOOOHHHH thats great news!!!! i want it then! I wonder if anywhere else sells it....BCBG website dos not take Canadian credit cards  I have to search the boutiques!!!! ON IT! yay

*Caterpillar*: thank you for letting me know! Which store were you at when you saw it? i have to order it from a boutique!!!!!  Thank you!


----------



## PANda_USC

*clothing R*, I saw it at HL San Francisco! Ask for Jamal!


----------



## clothingguru

YESSSSSS! Thank you *PANDA* dearest! ill keep you all posted!


----------



## sweetiemermaid

Girls, please help me to take look of the dress...is this authentic?


----------



## sweetiemermaid

PANda_USC said:


> In Vegas with dbf and the two HL dresses I just bought in Vegas



very cute


----------



## aquahot

Looks ok to me.. but I am no expert ;P
Is it made in China? Ask the seller if she can provide you a clear picture of the dress turned inside out, but the pictures you have look ok to me so far.


sweetiemermaid said:


> Girls, please help me to take look of the dress...is this authentic?


----------



## sweetiemermaid

aquahot said:


> Looks ok to me.. but I am no expert ;P
> Is it made in China? Ask the seller if she can provide you a clear picture of the dress turned inside out, but the pictures you have look ok to me so far.



Thanks Dear! 

I found an authentic dress from ebay, and strap of the pink one look off to me

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Herve-Leger...temQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Dresses?hash=item3359dd0af0


----------



## aquahot

The black one is authentic from fashionfix. The straps on the pink one look ok... do you mean the color is different? It's probably from spring 08?? 



sweetiemermaid said:


> Thanks Dear!
> 
> I found an authentic dress from ebay, and strap of the pink one look off to me
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Herve-Leger...temQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Dresses?hash=item3359dd0af0


----------



## sweetiemermaid

aquahot said:


> The black one is authentic from fashionfix. The straps on the pink one look ok... do you mean the color is different? It's probably from spring 08??



Yes I am talking about the hang strap...


----------



## olialm1

^ They are asking WAY TOO MUCH for that black strapless dress.  Before they started producing fakes I managed to snag one for $350 but ended up getting rid of it because it was too big on me. I'd pass on that one and find a better deal.


----------



## aquahot

I think the purple hang straps are from the more recent collection.


sweetiemermaid said:


> Yes I am talking about the hang strap...


----------



## sweetiemermaid

aquahot said:


> I think the purple hang straps are from the more recent collection.




thanks dear! Do you think I should go for it? the seller send me invoice via paypal, this was her original listing 

she told me she got the dress off ebay from someone else for $350

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320492269241&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## aquahot

Did she provide you a more clear picture of the dress?
You should always do the transaction through ebay not just PayPal. Do you mean she sent you an invoice directly from PayPal?



sweetiemermaid said:


> thanks dear! Do you think I should go for it? the seller send me invoice via paypal, this was her original listing
> 
> she told me she got the dress off ebay from someone else for $350
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320492269241&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## sweetiemermaid

aquahot said:


> Did she provide you a more clear picture of the dress?
> You should always do the transaction through ebay not just PayPal. Do you mean she sent you an invoice directly from PayPal?




Yes, she did sent invoice through paypal directly...coz she say sick and tired of non paying bidder and give me lots of discount...

I had ask for clear pix of the dress, but havent get anything yet


----------



## sweetiemermaid

do you think this dress is an authentic item? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290394653479


----------



## aquahot

I don't know... that sounds like an excuse to me. She can probably save 4% of the ebay fee and that's about it, but you can't leave a feedback to the transaction and it will get too complicated when there is something wrong with the item. Ask her to take a clear picture first, then you guys can negotiate a buy it now price. 




sweetiemermaid said:


> Yes, she did sent invoice through paypal directly...coz she say sick and tired of non paying bidder and give me lots of discount...
> 
> I had ask for clear pix of the dress, but havent get anything yet


----------



## sweetiemermaid

aquahot said:


> I don't know... that sounds like an excuse to me. She can probably save 4% of the ebay fee and that's about it, but you can't leave a feedback to the transaction and it will get too complicated when there is something wrong with the item. Ask her to take a clear picture first, then you guys can negotiate a buy it now price.




thanks Dear! I will update once i have more pic


----------



## sweetiemermaid

sweetiemermaid said:


> thanks Dear! I will update once i have more pic



more pix, but the quality is super bad since she say she took it by herphone


----------



## PANda_USC

*sweetie*, looks authentic to me?


----------



## sweetiemermaid

PANda_USC said:


> *sweetie*, looks authentic to me?




thank uuuuuuu panda!!! I know u have so many HL dress and u also have the same style I want to buy...thank uuuuuuuu

already paid the seller just finger crossed is authentic


----------



## burberryaholic

Ladies,

Can y'all help me with this one?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160407574329&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

























Thank you!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*burberry*, looks authentic to me, meow!


----------



## burberryaholic

^^ YAY!  That's good news because I adore this dress!  Panda, do you know how it runs?


----------



## PANda_USC

*burberry*, nooo I don't! Sorry! Do you have any other HL items? I think I heard that the one-shoulder dress(in this style) runs TTS.


----------



## burberryaholic

Hahaha!!  That's ok!  This would actually been my first HL purchase.  I've been lurking around looking at this dress (and this one: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120535087890&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT).  I was told the blue one runs large (although I think this one is probably too small for me) and that the one shoulder rosette dress (which I also like) runs small, but no info on this one thurs far!

I'd appreciate input from anyone who has it.  I'm a size 4, 34C, 27/28 in jeans.  I carry almost all my weight in my hips and butt (lovely, I know) and have a pretty small waist - 26 inches if I've eaten a lot and have a food baby, around 25 otherwise.


----------



## PANda_USC

*burberry*, food baby, LOL! According to the HL sizing chart, you should be a size S. The one-shoulder dress definitely looks better on someone with a chest(which you do have, )


----------



## burberryaholic

Perfection!!  That dress is mine!! Thanks Panda!


----------



## coolface

*Panda*: I have kind of the same measurement as yours so I wonder if XS fits you well. I find it hard to score an XXS online and no HL boutique in my area. TIA.


----------



## PANda_USC

*coolface*, I have no idea. I've only tried on and purchased XXS.  Sorry I couldn't be of more help!

One boutique that carries XXS for sure is the San Francisco Boutique. Ask for Jamal. He will take care of you.


----------



## lilflobowl

hello ladies! I haven't worn my HL dresses out for a long time but finally had the occasion to wear one tonight since it was my friend's wedding dinner  Decided to wear my teal & steel one shoulder today & paired it with my CL Lillians which seem(ed) to match perfectly!


----------



## aquahot

lilflobowl, you look so gorgeous with the teal HL/Lillan combo! 


lilflobowl said:


> hello ladies! I haven't worn my HL dresses out for a long time but finally had the occasion to wear one tonight since it was my friend's wedding dinner  Decided to wear my teal & steel one shoulder today & paired it with my CL Lillians which seem(ed) to match perfectly!


----------



## aquahot

*coolface* I find XS fits but you will need to get it tailored in some parts for some dresses especially the longer ones. Is there a dress you are looking at particularly?



coolface said:


> *Panda*: I have kind of the same measurement as yours so I wonder if XS fits you well. I find it hard to score an XXS online and no HL boutique in my area. TIA.


----------



## PANda_USC

*lilflobow*, you look stunning in the teal and black HL! And paired with CLs no less!


----------



## linda83

*burberryaholic*, the dress you posted looks fake to me. Here is a photo of my dress. Notice it has 7 cream bands under the bust. The one you posted has 9. Besides that fact, it looks kind of shabby...








burberryaholic said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Can y'all help me with this one?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160407574329&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!


----------



## aquahot

Linda, is your dress size xxs? (It looks so good on you btw) Do the number of bands differ if the sizes are different? I am just wondering...



linda83 said:


> *burberryaholic*, the dress you posted looks fake to me. Here is a photo of my dress. Notice it has 7 cream bands under the bust. The one you posted has 9. Besides that fact, it looks kind of shabby...


----------



## linda83

Thanks for your compliment, *aquahot*! 

I'm wearing an XS. I don't believe (but don't know 100% for sure) that the number of bands on the dresses differ across different sizes. The zipper on the dress that was posted also looks different from my zipper.


----------



## ehc2010

*lilflobow*- you look like perfection in that dress!

and *linda83*, your figure is incredible! again, perfect!

Wow you HL lovers sure are a gorgeous group of women!


----------



## linda83

*ehc2010*, it's the dress!


----------



## ehc2010

^bah! stop being so modest! you're a super hottie!


----------



## clothingguru

*lilflobowl & linda83:* you guys look great!!!!! HOT HOT!


----------



## olialm1

*lilflobowl* you're so cute!!!


----------



## burberryaholic

Linda...thanks for the heads up!! She did say the dress was wrinkled because she has had it packed away but if the zipper looks off, then I don't want to risk it! I'll find an authentic version of that dress before my rehearsal dinner come h**l or high-water!


----------



## PANda_USC

*burberry*, sorry for the misguidance! I don't have that exact dress but it did look real to me, meow! I hope you find the dress!!


----------



## dreamdoll

You look fabulous!!



lilflobowl said:


> hello ladies! I haven't worn my HL dresses out for a long time but finally had the occasion to wear one tonight since it was my friend's wedding dinner  Decided to wear my teal & steel one shoulder today & paired it with my CL Lillians which seem(ed) to match perfectly!


----------



## sheshe110

Beautiful!!


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *aquahot, panda, olialm & J*! I found a little hole in between the stitchings of 2 bands so I have to get that fixed now... talk about crappy sewing techniques!


----------



## burberryaholic

Can y'all help me with this one: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120535087890&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Also, for those of you who own this, how large does it run.  I'm trying to decide if it will stretch enough.  I'm 5'5, 112 lbs - 34C, Size 4, 27 in jeans (usually), 26 inch waist.

Opinions?


----------



## aquahot

This one should be authentic. It is size xxs though... I would think you are usually a size xs?



burberryaholic said:


> Can y'all help me with this one: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120535087890&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Also, for those of you who own this, how large does it run.  I'm trying to decide if it will stretch enough.  I'm 5'5, 112 lbs - 34C, Size 4, 27 in jeans (usually), 26 inch waist.
> 
> Opinions?


----------



## burberryaholic

^^ You are absolutely right, I should wear an XS (and probably even an S in some styles)...I've just heard this particular dress, since it is an older style, tends to run a bit large.  

Does anyone own this and have any experience as to how large it runs?


----------



## Lec8504

burberryaholic said:


> Can y'all help me with this one: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120535087890&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Also, for those of you who own this, how large does it run. I'm trying to decide if it will stretch enough. I'm 5'5, 112 lbs - 34C, Size 4, 27 in jeans (usually), 26 inch waist.
> 
> Opinions?


 
You would fit this dress..this dress runs a bit bigger than other HL dresses.   Laura is usually a XS and she fits into the XXS perfectly.  I think mine was a XXS too..and it wasn't that fitted on me.   Either that or it was a XS and it was loose on me..i forgot lol.  Anywas you shouldn't worry..we're about the same size (i'm heavier though....5'5 and 118..size 2..26 jeans).


----------



## Lec8504

sweetiemermaid said:


> more pix, but the quality is super bad since she say she took it by herphone


 
That dress looks off to me imo.  But I can't say 100% since I don't have that dress/never came into contact with that dress.

I think that dress went on sale at Saks or something a while ago..if I were you I would just wait for it to pop up again...ebay is way too sketchy lately.

*Linda*- I just wanted to say again.... love your modeling pic of that dress!  You're one of the few that can rock that dress 

*Lilflo*- looking dynamite


----------



## burberryaholic

Lec8504 said:


> You would fit this dress..this dress runs a bit bigger than other HL dresses.   Laura is usually a XS and she fits into the XXS perfectly.  I think mine was a XXS too..and it wasn't that fitted on me.   Either that or it was a XS and it was loose on me..i forgot lol.  Anywas you shouldn't worry..we're about the same size (i'm heavier though....5'5 and 118..size 2..26 jeans).



PERFECT!  Thank you!!  I really do appreciate the help!


----------



## sweetiemermaid

Lec8504 said:


> That dress looks off to me imo.  But I can't say 100% since I don't have that dress/never came into contact with that dress.
> 
> I think that dress went on sale at Saks or something a while ago..if I were you I would just wait for it to pop up again...ebay is way too sketchy lately.
> 
> *Linda*- I just wanted to say again.... love your modeling pic of that dress!  You're one of the few that can rock that dress
> 
> *Lilflo*- looking dynamite




thanks Dear! I ended up didnt purchased it...


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *Lec*! How've you been?? How's ahleah??


----------



## Sharkbait

Finally wore my HL out - first time ever!!  

This at the Advertising Awards gala (I work for an advertising agency.)  I wore them with my Black CLs with the red tip and carried my black lambskin Chanel timeless clutch.  I had like, 5 people, ask about the dress and say how fabulous it was, so it made me feel great!!    One person was like "OMG, I want an HL soooo bad."  

Sorry for the crappy phone pics, but all I've got until the official ones of my accepting our awards come back. 

In my office getting ready to go....






with my husband...






with my coworker...our Gold and Silver awards for two Web sites we did! 






and...well....I think my husband liked the dress!


----------



## PANda_USC

*sharkbait*, you look fabulous in your HL!!!!!! You and your DH make a beautiful couple!

Congrats on wearing the HL for the first time andddd the award!


----------



## Sharkbait

Thanks Panda....I had had 3 glasses of wine at the point that pic was taken...so yeah...my eyes look a bit vapid and I'm not standing up as straight as normal, but overall, I felt the dress looked good and was comfy, too.


----------



## dreamdoll

You look stunning!!



Sharkbait said:


> Finally wore my HL out - first time ever!!
> 
> This at the Advertising Awards gala (I work for an advertising agency.) I wore them with my Black CLs with the red tip and carried my black lambskin Chanel timeless clutch. I had like, 5 people, ask about the dress and say how fabulous it was, so it made me feel great!!  One person was like "OMG, I want an HL soooo bad."
> 
> Sorry for the crappy phone pics, but all I've got until the official ones of my accepting our awards come back.
> 
> In my office getting ready to go....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my husband...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my coworker...our Gold and Silver awards for two Web sites we did!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and...well....I think my husband liked the dress!


----------



## lilbluebear

*Lilflobowl!* - Love the sexy one shoulder teal HL on you and paired up with your Lillians. Very chic! The one shoulder reminds me of greek goddesses. You have such a lovely smile too! Beautiful!

*Lec8504!* - Gorgeous teal HL on your stunning hourglass figure! You look divine.

*Sharkbait!* - Beautiful ombre dress! You look fabulous! Congrats on your gold and silver awards! Your DH and you look sweet together. And evidently he had eyes on bootiful HL portrayed assets! Couldn't help the pun. Looks like you had a fun night! Congrats again! You look lovely!


----------



## PANda_USC

*sharkbait*, ahhaha, I just realized your dh took the pic of you bending over, OH MY! I think he was feeling the dress, hehehe. HL has that effect on men, ^_^


----------



## clothingguru

*lec8504:* u look great in that blue HL dress!!!

*sharkbait:* I LOVE THAT DRESS!!!! I almost bought it...now seeing it on you i should have! you look stunning!


----------



## sylphfae

you girls look FABULOUS in your herves!!! 

*lilflobowl*, you are such a cutie!! and I lovelovelove that HL, it's been my total HL holy grail, you are so lucky to have it. 

*sharkbait*, you look AWESOME! congrats on the award!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *lilbluebear* & *sylphfae*!

Rocking the HL *Sharkbait* & congrats on scoring the award!


----------



## laurayuki

New addition. dress from GILT.
I was super worried because it was an XXS but it fits fine i suppose LOL


----------



## PurseAddict79

^^ OMG. I'd say it fits more than "fine" my dear. You look smokin'


----------



## meowmeow

Bought this off shoulder dress during New Year and never got a chance to wear it until V-day dinner with DH.  Just want to share some pictures I took before going to dinner


----------



## PANda_USC

*laura*, I'm so glad it fits fine! Purple is a fabulous color on you. I've noticed the XXS recently have been running a bit bigger than before.

*meowmeow*, it's beautiful! I like the contrasting colors!


----------



## laurayuki

^ thanks Panda

meowmeow you look great in the congrasting color HL


----------



## dreamdoll

It looks fabulous on you!!



laurayuki said:


> New addition. dress from GILT.
> I was super worried because it was an XXS but it fits fine i suppose LOL


----------



## dreamdoll

*meow meow*, love the contrasting colours on your dress, looking good!!


----------



## lilbluebear

*Laura!* - Your HL fits you like a glove. You look incredible! Fabuloso!

*Meowmeow!* - Hope you have a wonderful time with your DH. Lovely off-the-shoulder HL and its contrasting colors.


----------



## meowmeow

Thanks *lilbluebear*, *dreamdoll*, *laurayuki* and *PANda_USC*!  

btw, *laurayuki*, LOVE your purple dress!  It's perfect on u!


----------



## *qp*

lilflobowl said:


> hello ladies! I haven't worn my HL dresses out for a long time but finally had the occasion to wear one tonight since it was my friend's wedding dinner  Decided to wear my teal & steel one shoulder today & paired it with my CL Lillians which seem(ed) to match perfectly!


 


OMG! You look so beautiful !!!


----------



## bagsforme

There are 7 HL on saks.com now on sale


----------



## burberryaholic

:cry: I lost that blue HL dress I was bidding on because I overslept a lurker came in and snatched it!  I feel like I'm never going to find a dress for my dang rehearsal dinner!!

If any of you see/have seen that blue kate winslet one in XXS or XS, or that cream one shoulder one in S, could you please PM me.  Thanks!!


----------



## laurayuki

^ i'm so sorry burberryaholic! I would love to have sold the dress to someone who really needs it...


----------



## burberryaholic

OMG!  I didn't even know I was trying to buy from a TPFer!  And no worries, I'm going to keep looking!


----------



## Sharkbait

Got the "Official Photo" from the awards ceremony. Woot!


----------



## PANda_USC

*sharkbait*, oh yay! Clearer pics of your dress! You're glowing!


----------



## ilovechanel2

I have been following this thread for a looong time. I am now ready to buy my first HL for my brother's wedding in July. Ok, my fav one is the  "one shoulder ombre dress". Do they bring out lighter colours close to summer months? I like something like the cream colour dress from the 2008 collection..
I need all the help I can get girls.. I want to get this right b/c it will be my one and only HL dress.. 


Thanks for posting pics girls.. you look WOW!!


----------



## bbyxdiana

wow you all look amazing! if only i could afford one


----------



## ehc2010

Sharkbait said:


> Got the "Official Photo" from the awards ceremony. Woot!



what a gorgeous picture of you, *sharkbait*! The dress, the smile, everything. You look like a confident, beautiful woman!!


----------



## dreamdoll

*Sharkbait*, gorgeous smile, and looking fabulous!!


----------



## hellokitty99

hey ladies, you all look great in your HLs!  i've been following this thread for a while now and love seeing the new dresses.  this thread has been enabling me to buy my first HL dress but i haven't been able to pull the trigger yet.  i've looked through a lot of the styles and was wondering if you experts can help me authenticate this dress.  i'm usually a size 2/4, 5'8" and around 128lbs.  i have a small chest (34), skinny waist, and somewhat large hips.  would the small be a good fit for me?  also would this dress flatten my chest?  thanks in advance!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320495106074&_trksid=p2761.l1259


----------



## sweetiemermaid

what cha u ladies think about this dress? how it fit? and where I can get it on sale? 

thankssssssss


----------



## burberryaholic

hellokitty99 said:


> hey ladies, you all look great in your HLs! i've been following this thread for a while now and love seeing the new dresses. this thread has been enabling me to buy my first HL dress but i haven't been able to pull the trigger yet. i've looked through a lot of the styles and was wondering if you experts can help me authenticate this dress. i'm usually a size 2/4, 5'8" and around 128lbs. i have a small chest (34), skinny waist, and somewhat large hips. would the small be a good fit for me? also would this dress flatten my chest? thanks in advance!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320495106074&_trksid=p2761.l1259


 
I think that dress is a fake.  You will notice, if you check her feedback that she just bought the same exact dress from an AU seller (that sells fakes)


----------



## ilovechanel2

Hi girls, anyone familiar with ebay seller casa_di_moda_usa? Do they sell authentic HL?


----------



## hellokitty99

burberryaholic said:


> I think that dress is a fake. You will notice, if you check her feedback that she just bought the same exact dress from an AU seller (that sells fakes)


 
thanks for the tip.  i'll pass on the dress.


----------



## maianh_8686

On sale for $570, such a great deal.. Someone buy it before i got into the temptation 

http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...all&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family


----------



## lilflobowl

*QP*!!! How have you been!?!??!! Are you coming round to Singapore anytime soon?!

*Sharkbait*, your smile is brilliant in that picture! I love it!


----------



## clothingguru

*For all you HOLT RENFREW ladies...and Vancouver ladies! Here is a new herve leger dress that will be stocked at HR:*

click on page # 3
http://www.holtrenfrew.com/holts/pages/articles/spring-2010-whats-now.dot?language_id=1&url=71180


----------



## rnsmelody

maianh_8686 said:


> On sale for $570, such a great deal.. Someone buy it before i got into the temptation
> 
> http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...all&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family



awww too bad it's gone, which dress is that?


----------



## aquahot

the cream/white halter Panda rocked a while ago.


rnsmelody said:


> awww too bad it's gone, which dress is that?


----------



## ehc2010

Hey all, I just wanted to let you know that I returned the red strapless HL dress (in size M) to bergdorfgoodman.com. (I'm keeping mine in size S!) I got confirmation of the refund today so it should be in stock. If interested, you might want to call. The price was $348!!

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod47070003


----------



## aquahot

great deal! I remember someone was looking for this dress in dark pink?


ehc2010 said:


> Hey all, I just wanted to let you know that I returned the red strapless HL dress (in size M) to bergdorfgoodman.com. (I'm keeping mine in size S!) I got confirmation of the refund today so it should be in stock. If interested, you might want to call. The price was $348!!
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod47070003


----------



## burberryaholic

Ladies,

Once again I've found that yummylicious blue HL that Kate Winslet wore...the only downside is that it's a small and I would have to have it taken in.  Since I live in Little Rock, I don't have the best tailor and I was wondering if these dresses are especially difficult to tailor (in which case this lady could most definitely NOT tailor it), or if they were just like tailoring any other item.  I guess I was just wondering because of the fabric, stretchiness, all that jazz...

Thoughts?


----------



## olialm1

^I don't know of anyone that has gotten their dresses TAKEN IN but Lec has gotten hers shortened. I don't think it'd be too difficult, but it depends on the cut of the dress. Can you post a pic?


----------



## PANda_USC

*aqua*, you have an impeccable memory babe, lol


----------



## *qp*

lilflobowl said:


> *QP*!!! How have you been!?!??!! Are you coming round to Singapore anytime soon?!
> 
> *Sharkbait*, your smile is brilliant in that picture! I love it!


 

*Lilflobowl*

Chica, Since we met, did you make it for the concert in Japan? I've been so busy I even forgot my password for this account haha I'll be in Singapore again next month. I got some new HLs. Can't wait to see you !!!! Let's plan for a meet up ~
P.S I can't take anymore local japanese foods! It's killing me dreaming about nasi lemak


----------



## clothingguru

Ok ladies i have been bad! I just bought this dress : http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000000cat000001cat000009cat000059cat22870735



BUT...i normally take a size XS...but they had none left so i bought a small...I really hope it works!!!!! ah i'm nervous until i get it! I hate waiting for things!!!!
But im super happy because ive been looking for another herve dress that was knee length for a while now and found nothing that appealed to me. AND i have been looking for a nude/beige dress forever!!! Its really the second picture in the link that got me...the first and last are kinda plain...like a pinky cream...dont know what color but still nice...but the middle picture is more vibrant now thats what i want! yay!!! yay!!! Sorry im too happy right now! haha


----------



## PANda_USC

*R*, I am sure the S will be fine, and if it doesn't fit, get it taken in! Getting the XXS would have been a mistake since you cant add material to the dress, lol. Ahh, you're going to look so fetching in it!!! ^_^


----------



## clothingguru

^^ Thanks G love! yay! im excited! 
XX R!


----------



## sylphfae

*sharkbait*, you absolute hottie! you look fabulous in the official photo!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

I did I did, and Hyde was so omfg HOT!!! I'm gonna go back in a couple of weeks to snowboard (I was intending to go to London but got sidetracked by the thought of going snowboarding for the first time).

Let me know when you're back & we should definitely meet up! I can bring you to go and eat nasi lemak. Show pics of your new HLs girl!



*qp* said:


> *Lilflobowl*
> 
> Chica, Since we met, did you make it for the concert in Japan? I've been so busy I even forgot my password for this account haha I'll be in Singapore again next month. I got some new HLs. Can't wait to see you !!!! Let's plan for a meet up ~
> P.S I can't take anymore local japanese foods! It's killing me dreaming about nasi lemak


----------



## arnott

For you Vancouver girls, I was at BCBG in Pacific Centre today and they had a small selection of Herve for 50% off!


----------



## clothingguru

arnott said:


> For you Vancouver girls, I was at BCBG in Pacific Centre today and they had a small selection of Herve for 50% off!



NO WAY? i thought they were all shipped back to toronto?
And every time iv'e been to the pacific center one...they never had Herve...only the Robson one did? And i'm obsessed with BCBG ...in there all the time. So strange!!!

Thanks so much for letting me know!!!! Was there any knee length dresses that you remember of? Thanks love!


----------



## arnott

clothingguru said:


> NO WAY? i thought they were all shipped back to toronto?
> And every time iv'e been to the pacific center one...they never had Herve...only the Robson one did? And i'm obsessed with BCBG ...in there all the time. So strange!!!
> 
> Thanks so much for letting me know!!!! Was there any knee length dresses that you remember of? Thanks love!


 
They had the cap sleeve dress is navy blue!  Red would have been my dream dress!


----------



## clothingguru

arnott said:


> They had the cap sleeve dress is navy blue!  Red would have been my dream dress!



oh ok awesome! Thank you for the intel sweets!


----------



## arnott

clothingguru said:


> oh ok awesome! Thank you for the intel sweets!



Are you going to take a look?


----------



## ilovechanel2

Hi everyone, can you please tell me which ebay sellers sell authentic? I know fashionandu is one but there has to be more.. Any feedback welcome...


----------



## clothingguru

arnott said:


> Are you going to take a look?



Yes i am! Thanks! That blue dress had been at BCBG for a while now so i have seen it and im not crazy over blue but i am going to go check it out and the others  thanks again!


P>S> on CTV one of the hosts/ talk girls for ctv was wearing a herve dress ladies.....from the pre-spring collection....this one: number 13

http://www.herveleger.com/spring2010/index.php


----------



## PANda_USC

Black HL Dress with my Louboutin Dorado Strass Pigalle 120s to my Birthday dinner with dbf, ^_^


----------



## dreamdoll

Happy Birthday *Panda*!! 

You look amazing!!!


----------



## aquahot

*Panda* !! You look amazing as usual! Happy 18th birthday 


PANda_USC said:


> Black HL Dress with my Louboutin Dorado Strass Pigalle 120s to my Birthday dinner with dbf, ^_^


----------



## PANda_USC

*dreamdoll J*, thank you hun!!!

*aquahot*, O_O! 18th birthday?! Meow! I'm a Tiger so definitely not 18 this year hun! LOL.  And thank you!


----------



## burberryaholic

Ladies!  Thoughts on the authenticity of this one: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120540606461&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123

It's a GREAT deal!


----------



## burberryaholic

olialm1 said:


> ^I don't know of anyone that has gotten their dresses TAKEN IN but Lec has gotten hers shortened. I don't think it'd be too difficult, but it depends on the cut of the dress. Can you post a pic?


 
This is the dress I've got my eye on: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160410370592&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

 It's definitely going to be too big on me but it's impossible to find!


----------



## flashy.stems

arnott said:


> For you Vancouver girls, I was at BCBG in Pacific Centre today and they had a small selection of Herve for 50% off!



whatta?! i thought they stopped selling HL.. which ones? any XXS/XSs?! i must go down and take a loooooksy!!!


----------



## arnott

flashy.stems said:


> whatta?! i thought they stopped selling HL.. which ones? any XXS/XSs?! i must go down and take a loooooksy!!!



I didn't have time to check all the sizes since DF was sitting outside waiting for me.  But I remember there was an S.  You should phone and ask before you go down!


----------



## laurayuki

i am furious! ebay removed my listing of an HL dress. I have no idea what happened and am prepared to pretty much tear up their customer service department today. Not a good start to my day.


----------



## lilflobowl

^ they've done it to me before too! I suspect someone may have reported it thinking it was fake. Did they give the reason for the removal & compensate your listing fee?


----------



## rnsmelody

hey ladies there are some good deals on NM for HL dresses. XXS, M, L

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jhtml?N=0&st=s&Ntt=HERVE&_requestid=13004


----------



## laurayuki

lilflobowl said:


> ^ they've done it to me before too! I suspect someone may have reported it thinking it was fake. Did they give the reason for the removal & compensate your listing fee?


 
i'm not sure if they refunded my fees but i relisted it anyway... i emailed the person(they actually gave an email address) so we'll see what's shakin. it's kind of ridiculous.


----------



## aquahot

I just realized that I haven't show you guys my Gilt/Hautelook haul. Here they are.. (please pardon my swollen tummy... that time of the month oy) Sorry I have been semi-MIA... Trying to juggle between work and my two-year-old little monkey isn't a fun task! still waiting for two more dresses to come...


----------



## PANda_USC

*aqua*, you look fabulous!! I really love the purple off the shoulder one on you, ^_^! Oyy you're so petite! :: puts you in PANda's pocket::


----------



## laurayuki

aqua great haul! you look great!


----------



## clothingguru

*aquahot:* YOU LOOK AMAZING !!!
I love all your pieces! ESPECIALLY the 3rd pic of the blue skirt! Is that a HERVE LEGER high waisted skirt? Ive wanted one forever but wasn't sure what would look like!?


----------



## PANda_USC

*clothing R*, hunnie! You definitely have the legs to rock an HL pencil skirt. Panda foresees a pencil skirt coming into your life soon!LOL

Just purchased this HL cutout mini from shopbop today! I had been asking my SA in San Francisco to find it for me(saw in on saks for preorder), but luckily I found it on shopbop! I am sad I missed out on the chervon with sequins(no more XXS left). Isn't the chevron dress *gorgeous* with the stones/sequins!??!


----------



## aquahot

Thank you! All my petite friends! *Panda* *laurayuki* & "clothingguru"
clothingguru - Yeah, it's the navy high waisted skirt. I love it but haven't had a chance to wear it to work yet. It needs to be tailored. That style really runs large. I bet it will look amazing on you!!


clothingguru said:


> *aquahot:* YOU LOOK AMAZING !!!
> I love all your pieces! ESPECIALLY the 3rd pic of the blue skirt! Is that a HERVE LEGER high waisted skirt? Ive wanted one forever but wasn't sure what would look like!?


----------



## clothingguru

^^^^^ *PANDA*!!!! OMG those dresses are gorgeous! You got the one on the right???? OMG the jewels are TDF!! I LOVE THAT ONE the BEST! SO HOT! reminds me of the black and nude cut out dress remember that one? I loved that one too! Congrats hun it will look fabulous on you as they always do!

Hehe...thanks doll! I think i will be seeing a high waisted herve dress in my future as well  NOT so distant future! Im shopping right now !

*Aquahot*: Thank you cheeka! I am officially on the lookout!
P.s. saw your siggy...i have the same UGH's as you! !!! Hopefully your on the wait list at SCP or ST.HOnore for the nude bianca's?!


----------



## aquahot

**panda!** You have an amazing taste!! This HL dress looks so cool and unique. I can't wait to see your modeling pictures!! 


PANda_USC said:


> *clothing R*, hunnie! You definitely have the legs to rock an HL pencil skirt. Panda foresees a pencil skirt coming into your life soon!LOL
> 
> Just purchased this HL cutout mini from shopbop today! I had been asking my SA in San Francisco to find it for me(saw in on saks for preorder), but luckily I found it on shopbop! I am sad I missed out on the chervon with sequins(no more XXS left). Isn't the chevron dress *gorgeous* with the stones/sequins!??!


----------



## flashy.stems

*aquahot*, you look great! what a haul! can't wait to see the other two!
*Panda G*, ohh those look lovely my dear, how many are you at now?

-- i can never find my size in what i want  --


----------



## PANda_USC

*clothing R*, no no no! I only got the one on the left, the blue one with the cut outs! The one on the right they had no XXS left. Only XS, ::wink nudge at R::

*aqua*, thank you my sweets!! You're too kind! You know, I think you'd look pretty amazing in the one on the right too, ^_^

*flashy A*, I'm at....6? I may return my purple one(if I can find the receipt) because it's a little loose on me in the torso/tummy area.  The XXS this season have been running a bit big in my opinion.


----------



## olialm1

Aqua I love the purple off the shoulder dress on you. I had it last year but sold it, and your picture makes me miss it! You look great in it


----------



## flashy.stems

PANda_USC said:


> *clothing R*, no no no! I only got the one on the left, the blue one with the cut outs! The one on the right they had no XXS left. Only XS, ::wink nudge at R::
> 
> *aqua*, thank you my sweets!! You're too kind! You know, I think you'd look pretty amazing in the one on the right too, ^_^
> 
> *flashy A*, I'm at....6? I may return my purple one(if I can find the receipt) because it's a little loose on me in the torso/tummy area.  The XXS this season have been running a bit big in my opinion.



ooh 6, nice!


----------



## clothingguru

*Panda G* : OH ok i was so confused! I think i looked at the dress first and was in AWW before i read and it distorted my thinking! hehe. That blue one is gorgeous As well G! SO gorgeous! And it is a cute different style too! Great to add to your collection  Too bad they didn't have your size in the other one  Oh well maybe your SA will have it  

P.s. remember that HL dress i wanted SO bad! Well i talked to Jamal and he emailed me pics and all and its shorter than the one online? I HATE THAT! Like half of the dresses that are long are only for the shows or models and then its deceiving?! 

Like that HERVE dress the nude one i bought from Bergdorf: http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat230300cat231003cat234606cat302837 
Ok WELL i saw it at SHOPBOP: http://www.shopbop.com/signature-es...D=2534374302164176&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize  today thanks to your post and it looks COMPLETELY different than the pics from Bergdorf!!!! The length is shorter? and it doesnt look as nice! Im so upset! Ill have to wait and see when i get it but im bummed now


----------



## ehc2010

aquahot said:


> I just realized that I haven't show you guys my Gilt/Hautelook haul. Here they are.. (please pardon my swollen tummy... that time of the month oy) Sorry I have been semi-MIA... Trying to juggle between work and my two-year-old little monkey isn't a fun task! still waiting for two more dresses to come...



Holy cow, *aquahot*- that second dress looks absolutely smashing on your gorgeous figure! What tummy are you talking about? And you're a mom too?! Geez...I hope I look half as good as you when I have kids...!!


----------



## ehc2010

PANda_USC said:


> *clothing R*, hunnie! You definitely have the legs to rock an HL pencil skirt. Panda foresees a pencil skirt coming into your life soon!LOL
> 
> Just purchased this HL cutout mini from shopbop today! I had been asking my SA in San Francisco to find it for me(saw in on saks for preorder), but luckily I found it on shopbop! I am sad I missed out on the chervon with sequins(no more XXS left). Isn't the chevron dress *gorgeous* with the stones/sequins!??!



*Panda*-great choices! And happy belated birthday! You looked so put together for that special dinner  Hope it was yummy!


----------



## aquahot

*flashy.stems, olialm1, ehc2010* You ladies are too kind!

Here is another dress I got today... I am not so sure about it... If you have to choose one between this and the purple criss cross, which one would you prefer?


----------



## aquahot

I really like the nude one from bergdorf... It looks more of a pinky nude than beige.
I can't wait for the modeling pic!


clothingguru said:


> *Panda G* :
> 
> Like that HERVE dress the nude one i bought from Bergdorf: http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat230300cat231003cat234606cat302837
> Ok WELL i saw it at SHOPBOP: http://www.shopbop.com/signature-es...D=2534374302164176&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize  today thanks to your post and it looks COMPLETELY different than the pics from Bergdorf!!!! The length is shorter? and it doesnt look as nice! Im so upset! Ill have to wait and see when i get it but im bummed now


----------



## woody

x


----------



## PANda_USC

*ehc*, thank you dear!!!

*aqua*, I prefer the 2nd one, the purple and white one on you!!!


----------



## clothingguru

aquahot said:


> *flashy.stems, olialm1, ehc2010* You ladies are too kind!
> 
> Here is another dress I got today... I am not so sure about it... If you have to choose one between this and the purple criss cross, which one would you prefer?



I like the first one better because its classy and the very little detailing makes it unique!!
 Thanks!!! I will post modeling pics as soon as i get it


----------



## flashy.stems

^ hehe. i'm going to go against lovely *R* and say i like the second one better! a little splash of colour goes a long way  its a very flattering neckline. both are gorgeous though. there is no wrong choice here.


----------



## olialm1

Aqua we're dress twins! I have the white dress you have, but mine is black with cream inserts. That's the only dress I kept out of my HLs. Super versatile and the most flattering HL dress I've owned so far! My vote is for that one


----------



## ehc2010

aquahot said:


> *flashy.stems, olialm1, ehc2010* You ladies are too kind!
> 
> Here is another dress I got today... I am not so sure about it... If you have to choose one between this and the purple criss cross, which one would you prefer?



I prefer the second!


----------



## sweetiemermaid

aquahot said:


> *flashy.stems, olialm1, ehc2010* You ladies are too kind!
> 
> Here is another dress I got today... I am not so sure about it... If you have to choose one between this and the purple criss cross, which one would you prefer?




I like them both, you look gorgeous in them...if you can only pick one i will chose the purple one


----------



## aquahot

Thanks for all the inputs my fabulous friends! 
**PANda_USC** can't wait for your new modeling pix! You always look so gorgeous hon~ 
**olialm1** YEaaah!! We will be dress twins! I think I am going to keep it
**clothingguru** YES! Nude Bianca! Thank you sweetie 
**flashy.stems* *ehc2010* *sweetiemermaid** you ladies are awesome


----------



## PANda_USC

*aqua*, you are always so sweet!  And you're so petite and you always look gorgeous in your modeling pics as well! ahaha, cheesiness overload!


----------



## lilflobowl

*aquahot*, I much prefer the second dress on you!
*Panda* babe, you are on a roll! I'm looking forward to seeing modelling pictures of you in your new dress; I'm sure it'll look better on you than on the model.


----------



## flashy.stems

*aquahot*: have you made a decision on which dress you will keep?


----------



## aquahot

hey* flashy.stems*! I will keep both it seems!! Gosh I am so glad it's Friday!


----------



## clothingguru

^^ hehe good choice!


----------



## dreamdoll

*aquahot*, congrats on both


----------



## burberryaholic

Ok, ladies, I think I might have found an authentic one....opinions??


















http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl..._trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2#ht_3479wt_1167
Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## lemon!

hey girls,

can anyone help me out with authenticating this dress?

http://cgi.ebay.com/BN-Herve-Leger-...WC_Dresses?hash=item3a58ae85c2#ht_1048wt_1167

TIA!


----------



## aquahot

hi~Panda, dreamdoll, clothingguru 

*lemon!* We will need additional pictures showing the dress inside out, a close picture of the zipper and the labels. Sometimes it's really hard to tell if it's authentic unless someone here has the same dress. Please post the pictures when you receive them from the seller  (one thing to be cautious, it seems like he uses a lot of other people's pictures and stock photos)



lemon! said:


> hey girls,
> 
> can anyone help me out with authenticating this dress?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BN-Herve-Leger-...WC_Dresses?hash=item3a58ae85c2#ht_1048wt_1167
> 
> TIA!


----------



## aquahot

**burberryaholic* *One thing I noticed is that all her Herve Leger dust bags have Herve Leger printed differently than mine.  Doesn't know if that means anything? 



> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl..._trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2#ht_3479wt_1167
> Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## burberryaholic

^^Everything else looks good though? Hmmmm...I SO want this dress!!


----------



## lemon!

aquahot said:


> hi~Panda, dreamdoll, clothingguru
> 
> *lemon!* We will need additional pictures showing the dress inside out, a close picture of the zipper and the labels. Sometimes it's really hard to tell if it's authentic unless someone here has the same dress. Please post the pictures when you receive them from the seller  (one thing to be cautious, it seems like he uses a lot of other people's pictures and stock photos)



I asked for extra photos, will post when i see them. Thanks aquahot!


----------



## flashy.stems

aquahot said:


> hey* flashy.stems*! I will keep both it seems!! Gosh I am so glad it's Friday!



its always the best choice to keep both.  congrats.


----------



## miss alice

hi ladies! Hope someone can give me advice on sizing. 
I am * US women size 0 or 2*..
*34C-25* (*26* depending on time of month lol!)-*  34*
Jeans:* 25*

Any suggestions on what size I am in HL ? 

thanks in advance!


----------



## aquahot

I would think you are a XXS, but it may be very tight on the bust area. Is there a particular dress you are looking at? Sometimes different dresses fit differently.


miss alice said:


> hi ladies! Hope someone can give me advice on sizing.
> I am * US women size 0 or 2*..
> *34C-25* (*26* depending on time of month lol!)-*  34*
> Jeans:* 25*
> 
> Any suggestions on what size I am in HL ?
> 
> thanks in advance!


----------



## PANda_USC

*alice*, you're definitely a size XS. The HL size guide says people with a 34 chest are a S, but since your waist is a 25-26, your waist is an XS, and your hips(high or low?) are a 34, which is a size S.  Even though most of your measurements correlate with a size S, I think you'd be an *XS*, meow!

As for wearing an XXS, my chest is 31" across, waist is 23.5" and hip is 32" and I always wear XXS. Since you've got more chest, LOL, XS would be your best bet.

and Meow! Do let us know what styles you're looking at because different seasons vary in sizing..confusing!


----------



## aquahot

Oops I just realized that I typed it wrong! Yes it should be *XS*! and it may be tight on the bust. 


PANda_USC said:


> *alice*, you're definitely a size XS. The HL size guide says people with a 34 chest are a S, but since your waist is a 25-26, your waist is an XS, and your hips(high or low?) are a 34, which is a size S.  Even though most of your measurements correlate with a size S, I think you'd be an *XS*, meow!
> 
> As for wearing an XXS, my chest is 31" across, waist is 23.5" and hip is 32" and I always wear XXS. Since you've got more chest, LOL, XS would be your best bet.
> 
> and Meow! Do let us know what styles you're looking at because different seasons vary in sizing..confusing!


----------



## burberryaholic

Does anyone else have an opinion on this dress? I want to take the plunge!!



burberryaholic said:


> Ok, ladies, I think I might have found an authentic one....opinions??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl..._trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2#ht_3479wt_1167
> Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## ilovechanel2

My new dress!


----------



## ilovechanel2

I forgot to add my measurements. 35-25-35 size 32C bust, 160cm tall. Size 0-2, this dress is XS, I could have gone with the S as well because it flattens my chest quite a bit.. the above pics are without a bra. I hope this can help someone. I went over this thread so many times trying to decide my size


----------



## burberryaholic

^^ That dress looks awesome on you!  Love the shoes too!


----------



## miss alice

thank you *aquahot*!!! 



PANda_USC said:


> *alice*, you're definitely a size XS. The HL size guide says people with a 34 chest are a S, but since your waist is a 25-26, your waist is an XS, and your hips(high or low?) are a 34, which is a size S. Even though most of your measurements correlate with a size S, I think you'd be an *XS*, meow!
> 
> As for wearing an XXS, my chest is 31" across, waist is 23.5" and hip is 32" and I always wear XXS. Since you've got more chest, LOL, XS would be your best bet.
> 
> and Meow! Do let us know what styles you're looking at because different seasons vary in sizing..confusing!


 
Thanks *Panda!* I don't really know what style I am looking for..lol..All the HL dresses are gorgeous! But I do have a wedding to attend in April so I am looking to buy a HL dress for that occassion. I guess I will buy XS and S to try....I know what you mean though, I often have hard time buying dresses b/c of the boobies. LOL!! I usually wear a 0 in almost all American designer clothing, but at times, I need to get a 2 and tailor it on the waist and hips just to fit me....quite annoying, if I must say! lol..

thanks hun! You always look smokin in all your HL dresses! 
PS- my hips at its widest (low) is 34.


----------



## miss alice

ilovechanel2 said:


> I forgot to add my measurements. 35-25-35 size 32C bust, 160cm tall. Size 0-2, this dress is XS, I could have gone with the S as well because it flattens my chest quite a bit.. the above pics are without a bra. I hope this can help someone. I went over this thread so many times trying to decide my size


 
thanks! that was helpful, and you look great!!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*ilovechanel2*, love the colorway of the dress! You look great girl!

*miss alice*, meow! Oyyy, maybe you need a Small so the dress doesn't flatten out your chest! Gah! That would be a shame because these dresses are meant to accentuate your curves!! >_<. Oyy, meow. Oyy, at least you try US dresses. I don't even bother because I loathe getting things altered. European and asian brands for me! Isn't it sad how I'm a size Small in Taiwan but a size OO, XXS here? >_<

P.S: Please get this dress! I wanted it but they didn't have any XXS when I saw it on shopbop! It's sooo prettyyyyyyy and would be great for a wedding, ^_^.

And thank you for the kind words regarding my HLs! Heheh, I have a new one coming tomorrow and will post pics!


----------



## miss alice

Omg, *Panda,*that dress is stunning!!! But it is white.... I dont think I should wear white, b/c I dont want to take attention away from the bride! hehe.....Cant wait to see your pics!!!!


----------



## miss alice

btw, Panda, do you think if I get S, it will be too loose everywhere else? I think HL dresses are suppose to be tight....hmmm.......


----------



## PANda_USC

*missalice*, meow, laid out flat, HL dresses are quite smaller than well, the wearer's dimensions. That being said, I think if you got an S, it would be okay on your chest, but not so okay on your hips or waist since a S is apparently 27.5" waist(but your waist is 25.5 on average) and low hip/true hip is 38.  The HL site says a XS's low hip is 36(2 inches bigger than yours). *Sooo, even though the XS may flatten the chest, it is your best bet all around, and I'm sure you'll fit into it, ^_^.* (how circumlocutious). Now if you had giant DD's, that'd be another issue, .  Please keep us updated on which dress you pick!


----------



## ehc2010

ilovechanel2 said:


> My new dress!



*ilovechanel2:* um, HOT HOT HOT!!!


----------



## *ilovebrad*

you look fab!





ilovechanel2 said:


> My new dress!


----------



## ilovechanel2

*Burberryaholic, Miss Alice, panda,ehc2010 and Ilovebrad* thank you so much for your kind words. I am wearing this dress to my brother's wedding in July.. I can't wait.. 
I now want more of these dresses..


----------



## clothingguru

*ilovechanel2*: You look amazing in that dress! I was about to buy that dress off of the bay! Is that were you got it? Its very pretty!


----------



## ilovechanel2

clothingguru said:


> *ilovechanel2*: You look amazing in that dress! I was about to buy that dress off of the bay! Is that were you got it? Its very pretty!


 
Thank you.
yes I bought it off ebay BNWT


----------



## clothingguru

^^ nice!


----------



## PANda_USC

I apologize for my frizzy hair and bra in these shots..was at work when this arrived, lol.   My new HL dress in *China Blue*..some halter mini etc etc..available at shopbop, neimans, saks... *These dresses are running a bit bigger this season*!! I thought that purple dress I bought last month was a fluke, -__-


----------



## sweetiemermaid

PANda_USC said:


> I apologize for my frizzy hair and bra in these shots..was at work when this arrived, lol.   My new HL dress in *China Blue*..some halter mini etc etc..available at shopbop, neimans, saks... *These dresses are running a bit bigger this season*!! I thought that purple dress I bought last month was a fluke, -__-




soooo cute!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

sigh I've been eyeing that HL ever since it arrived at Shobop ...


----------



## PANda_USC

*sweetiemermaid*, thankkk you!!!

*naked*, oyy, I hope you get it(I think your cate trash cls would be awesome with this dress(to complete the edgy, cut out look) or your python titis)! I was so worried I wouldn't find it because I only saw it on saks for pre-order but not in my size so then I called my SA at HL but the dress hadn't arrived yet...and then then it popped up on shopbop in xxs and I swear it was fate!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ i'd love to get it but these darn CLs keep getting in my way!


----------



## dreamdoll

*Ilovechanel*, looking good!!

*panda* dear, you look stunning!!


----------



## PurseAddict79

*panda* - Who is your SA at HL in SF (wow... how many other abbreviations can I fit in one question? lol)? I am going to SF next weekend and am planning on stopping by and finally trying on (and hopefully purchasing) my first HL.


----------



## clothingguru

PurseAddict79 said:


> *panda* - Who is your SA at HL in SF (wow... how many other abbreviations can I fit in one question? lol)? I am going to SF next weekend and am planning on stopping by and finally trying on (and hopefully purchasing) my first HL.



Her SA is Jamal - she reccomended him to me as well.

*PANDA G*: You look gorgeous as Always!!! Love the new blue dress! Its so cute!


----------



## PANda_USC

*dreamdoll J*, thank you babekins!

*clothing R*, hehe thank you hun! And wot, yep, Jamal it is *purseaddict*. I hope you find an HL you love!


----------



## aquahot

HOOOT! Panda, you've done it again!!!! LOVE IT


PANda_USC said:


> I apologize for my frizzy hair and bra in these shots..was at work when this arrived, lol.   My new HL dress in *China Blue*..some halter mini etc etc..available at shopbop, neimans, saks... *These dresses are running a bit bigger this season*!! I thought that purple dress I bought last month was a fluke, -__-


----------



## PANda_USC

*aqua*, thank you babe!!!!!


----------



## saban

PurseAddict79 said:


> *panda* - Who is your SA at HL in SF (wow... how many other abbreviations can I fit in one question? lol)? I am going to SF next weekend and am planning on stopping by and finally trying on (and hopefully purchasing) my first HL.




I find that the SA's at HL are all really nice. The SA that helped me was Gwen and she helped me find some cute shoes even though I originally was looking for a clutch.

Plus they have a rack of HL dresses for 60% off. Hopefully you'll find one destined to be yours.


----------



## laurayuki

panda, love the new dress!! so they r running big huh...


----------



## rosasharn78

PANda_USC said:


> I apologize for my frizzy hair and bra in these shots..was at work when this arrived, lol. My new HL dress in *China Blue*..some halter mini etc etc..available at shopbop, neimans, saks... *These dresses are running a bit bigger this season*!! I thought that purple dress I bought last month was a fluke, -__-


 
*panda*, your new dress is lovely on you.


----------



## TwiggyStar

HL Dresses are like the epitome of sexy!! All of you ladies look phenomenal in them too!! I have a quick question, how do you pronounce Herve Leger?!? I have heard it pronounced  so many different ways, I thought I'd come to the experts, you ladies, and ask!


----------



## gymangel812

Has anyone tried to register their dress(es)? But, I can't find the serial number, it's not next to the label. I think they are dresses from fall 08/spring 09.

also does anyone know if any tops have been faked? or if they are still on sale anywhere?


----------



## PANda_USC

*laura*, yep! They're a bit looser in the torso area on me. I would say that the current collection's XXS is probably like previous collections' XS. My pink ombre tube dress(don't know which season) fits perfectly on me in the torso area.  Perhaps this is what they meant when that whole rumor about eradicating XXS was spread around! O_O

*rosa*, thank you!!!


----------



## sweetiemermaid

Girls, Does anyone own the J Lo dress? how it run? where I can find it?

thanks,


----------



## sweetiemermaid

sweetiemermaid said:


> Girls, Does anyone own the J Lo dress? how it run? where I can find it?
> 
> thanks,




here is the pix


----------



## TwiggyStar

Quick question:
How do you pronounce Herve Leger?


----------



## PANda_USC

*twiggy*, you pronounce it kind of like this "air-vay lej-ay".  The "h" is silent


----------



## sylphfae

*ilovechanel2 *, MEOWRRRRRR! you look amazing! 

*panda*, I know I keep saying it, but you look GREAT!

*sweetiemermaid* I really like the color combi on the J-Lo dress!


----------



## TwiggyStar

Thanks *Panda*  I've heard it pronounced so many different ways, I just wanted to be certain!


----------



## aquapoppie

Hi everyone~ I was hoping if anyone could tell me how the sizing of this dress runs. TIA~!


----------



## ilovechanel2

Thanks so much everyone for your lovely comments 
Panda, you look great. I love the dress. My next one will be a short one. The knee length I bought is appropriate for my brother's wedding..but I do need a short one as well.. haha.


----------



## clothingguru

ok ladies! So i bought this dress a couple of weeks ago mainly because it was KNEE LENGTH which...not many of them are. Now i get it and its barely knee length! I mean ...it is if i squish it down tones...but as soon as i do that it squishes my boobs to be NON-EXISTENT! not joking! Im wondering...does anyone know if it can be altered to be a strapless? I tried taking the shoulders off when i was wearing it and it looks SOOO much better as a strapless with a little sweater! Here's pics:

I really love this color on me! And i have gone through 3 dresses now and no luck! Im bummed and need a knee length dress for the summer convention im going to! arg!


----------



## PANda_USC

*R*, love that color on you! Perhaps try taking it to a seamstress and ask what they can do with the material? A sweetheart neck tube dress? ^_^


----------



## clothingguru

^^Ya me too i love the color! Yes a sweetheart neck like my other one  But i'm so nervous to take it to a seamstress because if they say they can do it and then it doesn't turn out...ill be so sad!


----------



## olialm1

*guru* it looks good!!


----------



## clothingguru

olialm: thank you cheeka!


----------



## dreamdoll

*guru*, looking good!!


----------



## ilovechanel2

clothinggure..the dress looks gorgeous on you. I wouldn't change it. What if it doesn't turn out nice? Colour is gorgeous and you have the body for it. mho


----------



## ibezj

Panda, that blue dress is TDF, it looks better on you than it does on the model. I have been lurking this thread and think I might take the plunge finally. 

I am kind of confused about the sizing. I am 5'2, 34b-23/24ish(premeal postmeal difference is staggering)-32. I don't know if I should get the XS or not. I have an abnormally large ribcage and most things that would otherwise fit me don't once I zip up past my waist. Any thoughts? I wish I can go to a store and try one on but I work all week and on weekends just hang out with my boyfriend. Thanks in advance.


----------



## clothingguru

*dream doll*: Thank you cheeka!

*ilovechanel2*: thank you so much! yes your right im worried it might turn out bad if i change it...im not going to   xx


----------



## PANda_USC

*ibezj*, thank you! And meow, you should try an XS. I think that would work with your chest, waist and hip size.


----------



## miss alice

*Panda*, you look AMAZING!! 
*R*- SEXY SEXY!!


----------



## flashy.stems

love the dress, clothing R. looks smashing. glad you chose not to change it. seamstresses are not always the most.. reliable..people


----------



## clothingguru

*miss alice:* thank you cheeka! OW! lol. 

*Flashy*: thank you my dear, me too! And yes seamstresses are NOT reliable.


----------



## ibezj

PANda_USC said:


> *ibezj*, thank you! And meow, you should try an XS. I think that would work with your chest, waist and hip size.


 
Thanks Panda, I will try the XS. Now to find the perfect dress...


----------



## ibezj

This color is great on you! I like how you wore the sweater with it. The shoes are HOT with this outfit. 

I don't think you should alter it though...I feel like for the money you paid for the dress, it's probably not unreasonable to demand that it fits you perfectly...AND it looks great on you already. I have a feeling most people don't know how to work with the material of HL dresses so there's a good chance that some seamstress can totally botch the alteration.



clothingguru said:


> ok ladies! So i bought this dress a couple of weeks ago mainly because it was KNEE LENGTH which...not many of them are. Now i get it and its barely knee length! I mean ...it is if i squish it down tones...but as soon as i do that it squishes my boobs to be NON-EXISTENT! not joking! Im wondering...does anyone know if it can be altered to be a strapless? I tried taking the shoulders off when i was wearing it and it looks SOOO much better as a strapless with a little sweater! Here's pics:
> 
> I really love this color on me! And i have gone through 3 dresses now and no luck! Im bummed and need a knee length dress for the summer convention im going to! arg!
> 
> View attachment 1055464
> 
> 
> View attachment 1055465
> 
> 
> View attachment 1055466
> 
> 
> View attachment 1055467


----------



## clothingguru

ibezj said:


> This color is great on you! I like how you wore the sweater with it. The shoes are HOT with this outfit.
> 
> I don't think you should alter it though...I feel like for the money you paid for the dress, it's probably not unreasonable to demand that it fits you perfectly...AND it looks great on you already. I have a feeling most people don't know how to work with the material of HL dresses so there's a good chance that some seamstress can totally botch the alteration.



Yes you are totally right! I'm not going to alter it...too scared to! And yes i love the color on me...i'm still thinking about it, because for what i paid i want to be 10000% sure i love it!  Thanks so much cheeka!!!! xx


----------



## PANda_USC

*missalice*, thank you hun!


----------



## sweetiemermaid

i received 2 dresses I purchased last week and plan to wear it to my bachelorette party, which one do you laideis think i should keep?

please ignored the background, took them from my baby's room 

thank uuuuu


----------



## clothingguru

*sweetie:* OOH thats a very tough call they both look great on you!!!! If i were to HAVE to pick ...which im still undecided on ...but i think i would go with the all red! Such a classic sexy color and i like the style of the dress better on you than the other one.


----------



## sweetiemermaid

clothingguru said:


> *sweetie:* OOH thats a very tough call they both look great on you!!!! If i were to HAVE to pick ...which im still undecided on ...but i think i would go with the all red! Such a classic sexy color and i like the style of the dress better on you than the other one.



Thanks for ur input dear, the red one actually was fuschia I think coz the yellow light make it redish...thank uu


----------



## sweetiemermaid

clothingguru said:


> *sweetie:* OOH thats a very tough call they both look great on you!!!! If i were to HAVE to pick ...which im still undecided on ...but i think i would go with the all red! Such a classic sexy color and i like the style of the dress better on you than the other one.



Btw Im dying for ur luly


----------



## clothingguru

^^oh its fuchsia! Ok well i like that color too! hehe. Honestly it is really hard to decifer which looks better! I still stick with #1- IMO

Luly' are honestly so AMAZING thank you! you MUst have them!!!!


----------



## hellokitty99

sweetie, they both look great on you.  i prefer the 2nd one a little more because it looks unique and i like the color contrast on the dress.  enjoy your party!


----------



## ngoswami

Second one....one with the black band!!


----------



## caterpillar

def the 2nd one! the first one is nice on you but the 2nd is amazing


----------



## PurseAddict79

I definitely like the 2nd one better. You look amazing in both!


----------



## sweetiemermaid

PurseAddict79, caterpillar, ngoswami,, hellokitty99, clothingguru you guys are awesome, thank you so much for the sweetest comment...

the first dress was current season and you can still get it everywhere, the 2nd one i believe was from 2008 J Lo was caught on camera wore that dress....is more hard to find...

I will keep the 2nd one and return the 1st one....thank uuuuuuuuuu sooooooo much gals


----------



## PurseAddict79

How about you 'return' the dress to me...?  JK. Great choice though!


----------



## laurayuki

i actually like the first one better but both look great!


----------



## sweetiemermaid

laurayuki said:


> i actually like the first one better but both look great!




thank Laura, actually since HL using thinner bandage now, I feel i look alittle sausageish in the 1st dress...

Dont u think so?


----------



## laurayuki

^ ah i see what you mean.. but it's odd that both dress is similar in cut should look very different from the waist down? if it's a significant difference then yes the second one is better.  

I'm just not a crazy fan of the contrast color band, it's width and placement.


----------



## sweetiemermaid

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...BGALRJ84DHJLQkR4&ci_src=14110925&ci_sku=T2DM3

even the model look sausageish, hehehhee


----------



## sweetiemermaid

laurayuki said:


> ^ ah i see what you mean.. but it's odd that both dress is similar in cut should look very different from the waist down? if it's a significant difference then yes the second one is better.
> 
> I'm just not a crazy fan of the contrast color band, it's width and placement.




thanks Dear


----------



## dreamdoll

*sweetiemermaid*, you look amazing in both, but my vote goes to the 2nd, love it!!


----------



## lilflobowl

*sweetmermaid*, I'm biased 'cos I like the second dress a lot more to begin with. Having said that you look great in it!


----------



## flashy.stems

i like the second dress much better


----------



## ilostmychoo

Agreed the second dress is hot hot..


----------



## rnsmelody

Hey ladies,I'm intrested in a dress from an eBay, the seller said it was bought from gilt.com so I asked her if she could take a screenshot of the order history from gilt.com just for authethicationI didn't care how much she got it for. She said that she wouldn't be able to since gilt.com only keeps the history for 3 months. Is that true? Thanks so much!


----------



## sonya

sweetiemermaid said:


> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...BGALRJ84DHJLQkR4&ci_src=14110925&ci_sku=T2DM3
> 
> even the model look sausageish, hehehhee




Wow. That's horrible!


----------



## modestme

Good morning!

Fortunately I remembered visiting your forum some time ago...  
Girlfriend thought it might be a good deal to get the grey dress here. I'm not so sure if this one is authentic, I mean look at the site...

What do experts think of the quality?

Got you 2 links:

http://kingmacoshop.com/product_info.asp?id=59994

http://kingmacoshop.com/Product.asp?chaoleiid=61&BigClassid=556&SmallClassid=1790&Page=8

Please comment, thank you very much. Hope she actually gets her money back if...


----------



## rnsmelody

modestme said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Fortunately I remembered visiting your forum some time ago...
> Girlfriend thought it might be a good deal to get the grey dress here. I'm not so sure if this one is authentic, I mean look at the site...
> 
> What do experts think of the quality?
> 
> Got you 2 links:
> 
> http://kingmacoshop.com/product_info.asp?id=59994
> 
> http://kingmacoshop.com/Product.asp?chaoleiid=61&BigClassid=556&SmallClassid=1790&Page=8
> 
> Please comment, thank you very much. Hope she actually gets her money back if...




Hi sorry to say but the dress isn't authentic =( It's a lot longer than it looks. I'm 5'6 and it went up to my knees. 

Especially this dress below, look how its cut.. it's not suppose to look like that on anyone. It's a disgrace to HL. 
http://kingmacoshop.com/product_info.asp?id=59986


Atleast the site is useful to know, what not to buy from eBay.


----------



## klng

rnsmelody said:


> Hey ladies,I'm intrested in a dress from an eBay, the seller said it was bought from gilt.com so I asked her if she could take a screenshot of the order history from gilt.com just for authethicationI didn't care how much she got it for. She said that she wouldn't be able to since gilt.com only keeps the history for 3 months. Is that true? Thanks so much!



After reading your post, I went to my Gilt account to see my order history.  I've ordered several dresses and accessories from Gilt since March 2009 . . . And I was able to pull up the full order history, with a picture of the item, its description, price, payment information, and tracking information for EACH of the items I have ever ordered since March 2009.  And these are items that were shipped to me from Gilt more than 3 months ago.  Gilt does not delete any order history.

I would not trust that seller.  If she ordered it from Gilt, all she has to do is to go to her account, click on "Orders" in the left column, and then "View All Orders."  If she clicks on the order ID number next to each ordered item, it will link to a page with the complete order summary.


----------



## burberryaholic

sweetiemermaid said:


> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...BGALRJ84DHJLQkR4&ci_src=14110925&ci_sku=T2DM3
> 
> even the model look sausageish, hehehhee


 
Oh my gosh!  I cringe to think what I would look like in this, since I have at least 20 pounds on that model!


----------



## PANda_USC

*sweetie*, definitely the second one. It is much more flattering on your figure.


----------



## lovelybeauty

Me on my 21st  birthday in my first herve courtesy of my sweet boyfriend


----------



## olialm1

^Love that HL!! You're SO is a keeper


----------



## lovelybeauty

lol he definetly is and thanks!


----------



## clothingguru

*lovely:* You look great! Love the color of that HL!


----------



## PANda_USC

*lovely*, I agree with *clothing R*, that color looks amazing on you!


----------



## sweetiemermaid

Lovley U look amazing


----------



## hotstar16

Hello, I know this isnt an authentication thread per se but I was just wondering if you guys had any input on this dress, being HL aficionados  I know it is a popular style and I'm so wary of fakes.... thanks in advance!http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...511644&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0


----------



## lilflobowl

*hotstar16*, could you ask the seller for close up pictures of the tags, zipper & stitching? Pictures like these are a little ambiguous but I've got a niggling feeling it may be fake (the fit looks off & the little twist parts look a bit big, but then again I'm only judging against Heidi's pictures) even though I've not seen this dress faked before. 

*lovelybeauty*, you have a sweet bf & that dress/colour looks great against your skin tone. Definitely attention grabbing!


----------



## dreamdoll

*lovelybeauty*, love the colour on you!


----------



## I-shop

hi..im eyeing some dresses on ebay and just wondering if the fashionandu is a reputable seller for HL?


----------



## carlinha

all of you ladies look so amazing!

so i have an HL dress that i want to wear soon, but i feel self-conscious with my bulges!

i have heard SPANX is a great product to wear underneath... however, i'm checking their website now and there are so many different products and i'm overwhelmed and don't know which is the best one and which i should get?

is there a preference??  i saw on the best seller section:
hi-rise body smoother
and
higher power

what's the difference between the two and would you recommend one over the other, or something else?

thanks so much!!!


----------



## clothingguru

hotstar16 said:


> Hello, I know this isnt an authentication thread per se but I was just wondering if you guys had any input on this dress, being HL aficionados  I know it is a popular style and I'm so wary of fakes.... thanks in advance!http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...511644&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0




WHo is the seller?  IS it an ebay auction? If so post the link here!


----------



## clothingguru

I-shop said:


> hi..im eyeing some dresses on ebay and just wondering if the fashionandu is a reputable seller for HL?



can you post the link of the dress here? Im not sure about that name i havent heard it before.


----------



## clothingguru

*Carlinha:* YOU are crazy!!! You will look stunning in an HL dress without spanx!!!! 
I dont know about what brand is better for spanx so i cant help you there hopefully the other ladies can...but i cant wait to see the Hl on you!


----------



## sweetiemermaid

clothingguru said:


> *Carlinha:* YOU are crazy!!! You will look stunning in an HL dress without spanx!!!!
> I dont know about what brand is better for spanx so i cant help you there hopefully the other ladies can...but i cant wait to see the Hl on you!



Couldnt agree more


----------



## caterpillar

carlinha, i feel your problem and i find spanx don't work. they show up. they work fine for smoothing but what's the point of smoothing if the line/seam shows up?

you should try wacoal 'hope on a hanger' long leg brief. i got mine at nordstrom. make sure you get the right one (there's two different kinds...try both on, you'll be able to tell right away). it works like spanx but doesn't show any lines. i will say that it won't work that well on shorter dresses.


----------



## gymangel812

carlinha said:


> all of you ladies look so amazing!
> 
> so i have an HL dress that i want to wear soon, but i feel self-conscious with my bulges!
> 
> i have heard SPANX is a great product to wear underneath... however, i'm checking their website now and there are so many different products and i'm overwhelmed and don't know which is the best one and which i should get?
> 
> is there a preference??  i saw on the best seller section:
> hi-rise body smoother
> and
> higher power
> 
> what's the difference between the two and would you recommend one over the other, or something else?
> 
> thanks so much!!!


i use the power panties and like it. no bulges either. the only problem comes when the dress is short, then the shorts are a bit longer than the dress. this might not be a problem if you are taller. both my HL dresses don't have this problem.


----------



## sharonephone

Pretty good deal (not in my size) 
V-Neck Dress Red XS:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...82%26N%3D4294967291%26pageSize%3D160%26st%3Ds


----------



## lilflobowl

*carla*, you're here!! I don't wear Spanx but I know a lot of ladies do - unfortunately I don't think I'm in a position to give advice here but I have heard, in a thread about Spanx, that some ladies experience a 'rolling' with the waisted shapers. Maybe you could consider a tube dress like Spanx? I'm not sure if it will go nicely under the HL you bought though.


----------



## lesparkley

hello lovely ladies!  i'm considering buying this herve leger skirt as a 23rd birthday gift to myself and since i've never owned anything by herve leger, i had a couple questions that i wanted to run by the experts!

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/39837

i know it changes from garment to garment, but IN GENERAL as far sizing goes, does the size conversion seem about right (small = 6)?  i'm size 27 in jeans, measurement around the waist is 37 inches, and i'm a 36 C (don't think that matters for a skirt but just in case it does).  i'm usually wear a size 4/small in skirts but i know herve leger's garments are very skin tight so i'm not sure if i should get an extra small or a small.  does the standard bandage dress material tend to be fairly thick knit or are they very stretchy?  on a related note, do herve leger items have any stomach shaping properties (a la spanx) or will all of my stomach imperfections be visible?

opinions on the skirt welcome too!  i figured it was basic enough and that i could essentially change the tops to make a brand new "dress" on any given night.  i'm planning to take this with me to vegas for my 23rd but i think i'll be able to get a lot of use out of it afterward so i can justify the price.


----------



## PANda_USC

*lessparkley*, herro my fellow trojan!! HL dresses are stretchy but not super stretchy. A Small HL would best fit someone of a 26-27 waist.   

I think the skirt is great and very versatile(HL dresses are also versatile..(wear with loose top and boyfriend blazer and the dress becomes a skirt!)! It's black and it can be paired with all sorts of tops, ^_^. Plus, if you wear it with a shirt tucked into it, it'll really elongate your legs which is always a pro, ^_^

P.S: Happy early birthday! Have fun in Vegas!!!


----------



## olialm1

*carlinha* what HL do you have? IMO Spanx only work with certain cuts and styles of dresses depending on their 'texture'. I was only able to wear my Spanx/tights under 1 dress (purple ombre w/ the pink stripe) because of the placement of the bands (they also felt thicker and had less stretch than my other HLs) and no lines were visible while I wore them.


----------



## I-shop

clothingguru said:


> can you post the link of the dress here? Im not sure about that name i havent heard it before.


 
Here's the link

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350203223460&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

is this authentic?


----------



## caterpillar

lesparkly, i'd get your regular size (which sounds like a s). i will say.. herve leger has firming and shaping properties but it def is not forgiving if you've got a full belly of food, if you know what i mean. meaning it's not gonna make you any skinnier (trust me, i've tried!)

i only wear herve leger on non bloated, no eating dinner days.


----------



## lesparkley

thanks *panda *and *caterpiller*!

yea i was going to get the small but then i was scanning the thread and people were saying that more recent collections were running big so i wasn't sure if i should size down or up because the garments look so body hugging.  i'm probably going to wear this with a silk charmeuse blouse and a patent leather belt.  i hope the shirt seams don't show through the skirt!


----------



## bimmer23

I would say if you can try them on in the store do that because i ordered a skirt and it was too tight and it was a medium the size that i wear in my other skirts so i had to lose 10lbs just to wear the skirt for the weekend.


----------



## carlinha

olialm1 said:


> *carlinha* what HL do you have? IMO Spanx only work with certain cuts and styles of dresses depending on their 'texture'. I was only able to wear my Spanx/tights under 1 dress (purple ombre w/ the pink stripe) because of the placement of the bands (they also felt thicker and had less stretch than my other HLs) and no lines were visible while I wore them.



thanks for the advice ladies!  i will go check out the wacoal also!

this is the dress i got, almost a year ago!  (geez...) i haven't worn them yet because an occasion hasn't come up, and also i was feeling very self-conscious in it.  i'm not a skinny girl by any means, never have, never will!  i have always been curvy, and this dress really emphasizes my curves!  i know a lot of you ladies who wear HLs are very tiny, and it looks great on you guys, so i'm not sure if it does on me.... i have no idea what possessed me to buy it, but the DF really loved it, he thought it was really sexy.  anyway, here it is, i got it from hirshleifer's last summer.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ you are smokin HOTT *Carlinha!!*


----------



## carlinha

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^^ you are smokin HOTT *Carlinha!!*



oh shush!   you are totally saying that just to make me feel better 
(but i appreciate it! )


----------



## saban

Carlinha you look really good in your dress. I don't see how any additional body shapers would help you look better. I sometimes use Donna Karan body shapers, I think they do a much better job than spanx. But like I said, I don't think you need any of that. And if the DF loves it then you know you look sexy. 

OT: but I love how your shoe closet is configured.


----------



## kuromi-chan

*carlinha*, you look AMAZING!!!    and *ahem*...i spy a very special pair in your shoe cabinet that i have not yet seen you reveal!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*carlinha, *you look sooooo great in the dress and I love the color!!!!

I'm working my nerve up to buy my first HL dress...


----------



## olialm1

Carlinha....wth you don't need spanx under that dress! It looks great. I don't see any bulges. It's actually really flattering


----------



## lilflobowl

*carla* you look great in your dress! HLs aren't really meant for the skinny chicks - if you see some of the runway pictures you'll realise how it doesn't really look nice on the models, especially when compared to some of the tpfers that shared their own pictures. I know some tpfers are petite but because they're shapely (for e.g. piggy & pandas) these girls look good in theirs... but if they were stick thin it might be a slightly different story, KWIM?

I feel that HL is particularly flattering on the curvy girl & I'm not saying that just to be nice!


----------



## carlinha

wow ladies thank you so much for all your kind words!  i'm building the confidence to wear them out day by day, especially when i have feedback like yours!

 *saban*, *kuromi* (messaged you dear ), *dez* (ummm, YOU SHOULD BUY A HL DRESS NOW!  with that figure of yours, jeez....), *olialm1*, *liflobowl*!!!!


----------



## shanghai_lily

Hello all, long-time lurker on this thread.  I was wondering whether you knowledgeable ladies could help me authenticate these two dresses?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180487671554&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170468284933&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Is it possible to do so with the pictures/descriptions provided by the sellers?

Thanks in advance. 

By the way carlinha, you look amazing in that dress - I've always thought HL frocks look fabulous on girls with curves.


----------



## clothingguru

shanghai_lily said:


> Hello all, long-time lurker on this thread.  I was wondering whether you knowledgeable ladies could help me authenticate these two dresses?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180487671554&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170468284933&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Is it possible to do so with the pictures/descriptions provided by the sellers?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> By the way carlinha, you look amazing in that dress - I've always thought HL frocks look fabulous on girls with curves.



Its really hard to authenticate Hl dresses now because the material is really what is the fake part about the dress and without feeling the material its really hard to do... i dont want to tell you for sure but they look good to me. But thats just by sight...its never a guarantee on ebay sadly  sorry i couldnt be of better help


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

carlinha said:


> *dez* (ummm, YOU SHOULD BUY A HL DRESS NOW! with that figure of yours, jeez....)


 

*Carla *thank you, just need the self confidence to go with it.


----------



## shanghai_lily

clothingguru said:


> Its really hard to authenticate Hl dresses now because the material is really what is the fake part about the dress and without feeling the material its really hard to do... i dont want to tell you for sure but they look good to me. But thats just by sight...its never a guarantee on ebay sadly  sorry i couldnt be of better help



Thanks for that, I know it's difficult to make an assessment based on a few pictures!  I ended up getting the red one, so fingers crossed.  I was going to purchase a couple of dresses from the other seller (*no5teddybear*) but I asked her about the authenticity of her Herves.  Here's what she replied with:
_They are probably factory samples(that's what my customer  told me, but we believe they are authentic), it certainly will not be  the same one as the one in the retail shop which cost thousands. But I  have sold a lot of these dresses, all of my customers are happy with it.  This dress has now complete sold out, I have two size M in stock, I  don't know when the size S will be back in stock, I use to wait a long  time for its come back in stock from U.S.A, they are just not many. But  if I have them back in stock, I will send you a message to let you know._​ Hmm...sounds very strange to me!  The only reason I asked is because I thought the back of the green beaded dress was supposed to have a dark grey contrast zipper, rather than all-over green like hers.

Sigh...it's so difficult to buy on eBay these days!


----------



## cupcake_flake

^ Factory samples = FAKE

Having multiple sizes = FAKE

I looked at her auction that you posted - that green dress has been faked and they are sold on those replica sites from China. Do not proceed!


----------



## Accessorize*me

*Carlinha*, you look smashing!!


----------



## Accessorize*me

TPF gals, please help!!!

I am desperately trying to hunt down one of this season's dresses in an XXS size. Does anyone have a good SA to recommend?

The dress is sold out on NAP and Neiman's website......


----------



## dreamdoll

*carlinha*, you look amazing!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

Hey dear, sent you a PM 



Accessorize*me said:


> TPF gals, please help!!!
> 
> I am desperately trying to hunt down one of this season's dresses in an XXS size. Does anyone have a good SA to recommend?
> 
> The dress is sold out on NAP and Neiman's website......


----------



## Accessorize*me

Thanks tons babe...Off to check! =D


----------



## clothingguru

shanghai_lily said:


> Thanks for that, I know it's difficult to make an assessment based on a few pictures!  I ended up getting the red one, so fingers crossed.  I was going to purchase a couple of dresses from the other seller (*no5teddybear*) but I asked her about the authenticity of her Herves.  Here's what she replied with:_They are probably factory samples(that's what my customer  told me, but we believe they are authentic), it certainly will not be  the same one as the one in the retail shop which cost thousands. But I  have sold a lot of these dresses, all of my customers are happy with it.  This dress has now complete sold out, I have two size M in stock, I  don't know when the size S will be back in stock, I use to wait a long  time for its come back in stock from U.S.A, they are just not many. But  if I have them back in stock, I will send you a message to let you know._​Hmm...sounds very strange to me!  The only reason I asked is because I thought the back of the green beaded dress was supposed to have a dark grey contrast zipper, rather than all-over green like hers.
> 
> Sigh...it's so difficult to buy on eBay these days!



NO DOT BUY THEM! they are fake if she says that!


----------



## dreamdoll

You're welcome!



Accessorize*me said:


> Thanks tons babe...Off to check! =D


----------



## PANda_USC

wooot, HL china blue cut-out halter with louboutin nude patent biancas and hermes collier de chien bracelet in black gator with GHW and faux-leather ruffle jacket from Taiwan, ^_^


----------



## lilflobowl

looking good *panda*!


----------



## ehc2010

*panda*, just *WOW*!!! where did you go looking so good!?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*panda, *you look smokin hot!


----------



## cupcake_flake

*PANda_USC* you look absolutely stunning! I love your entire outfit


----------



## kuromi-chan

oh *panda*, you are killin' it in that outfit!!


----------



## roussel

panda that is one hot outfit!  go go panda!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

guess who bought her first Herve today!!


----------



## dreamdoll

*panda*, you look FAB!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*nerdy*: YAY! do show us cheeka!!!!! Congrats on your first HERVE!
*Panda*: you look lovely


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> guess who bought her first Herve today!!


 
can't wait to see!!!


----------



## clothingguru

what do you guys think of this dress for summer? I know its more of a fall/ winter looking dress but do you think i could pull it off in the summer? 
http://cdn.buzznet.com/media-cdn/jj1/headlines/2008/12/jenny-mccarthy-jim-carey-yes-man.jpg

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_Y4uaYvbpz4w/SU7t2Ya2n1I/AAAAAAAADpU/sy-ipysO65s/s400/herve.JPG

Thank you girls  !


----------



## ehc2010

^definitely a wonderful fall/winter look. I don't know that I would wear it in the spring/summer TBH...


----------



## roussel

cg, i also don't think i'll wear that one in the summer.


----------



## ahs483

do these ever go on sale??? I would LOVEE one but I'm a college student and I just can't drop 1200$ on a dress!


----------



## PANda_USC

*lilflo*, thank you!

*ehc*, ahaha,:: blushes:: Just bar/loungehopping in my neighborhood, ^_^. I was having a bad day so I decided to dress up!

*deznyr*, thank you dear!!

*cupcake*, merci beaucoup darling!

*kuromi*, :: blushes:: gah, thank you so much!

*roussel*, ahh boo, where have you been? I miss you! Come play with me in SF, ^_^

*dreamdoll*, thanks babester!!

*nerdy*, congrats!!!! Hope to see what it looks like! CLs and HLs yes?!?!

*CG R*, oyy, I feel it's a very Fall dress because of the dark colors..meow..

*ahs*, they go on sale at outnet and hautelook. Also, you can always try eBay..they usually go for $500-$700 there, meow! Best of luck getting your first HL!


----------



## clothingguru

*ehc2010 & roussel & panda*: thank you for your input


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*CG- *It's a beautiful dress, but I have to agree it is definitely a fall/winter look


----------



## clothingguru

thanks DEZ  ya i think ill still get it but wear in fall


----------



## Suzie

Ladies, I would like someone to be honest with me. I am thinking of buying the Black novelty essential bandage dress, but I am nearly 48 and a size 6-8.
What are your opinions? Is it too young for me?


----------



## DC-Cutie

carlinha said:


> thanks for the advice ladies! i will go check out the wacoal also!
> 
> this is the dress i got, almost a year ago! (geez...) i haven't worn them yet because an occasion hasn't come up, and also i was feeling very self-conscious in it. i'm not a skinny girl by any means, never have, never will! i have always been curvy, and this dress really emphasizes my curves! i know a lot of you ladies who wear HLs are very tiny, and it looks great on you guys, so i'm not sure if it does on me.... i have no idea what possessed me to buy it, but the DF really loved it, he thought it was really sexy. anyway, here it is, i got it from hirshleifer's last summer.


 
*Carlinha *- you stop playin'!!!  You look great in this dress  and having seen you in person, your curves are perfect for your frame/height.  I personally think that Leger dresses look best on women with a little curve. The color, the cut - it all works.  *Now you betta WORK* (in my RuPaul voice - LOL)!!


----------



## Chromatopelma

Your dresses all look so amazing 

Also just a quick note for anyone in the UK (or anyone who doesn't mind shipping from the UK) The Outnet (UK site) has just got a load of HL dresses in this morning


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey ladies!

i know this thread isn't exactly an authentication thread but i won this dress the other day and i was wondering if you ladies could tell me whether or not it is real.

The first link is the seller I bought from and the second is the seller she bought it from.  The seller I bought it from only has 1 feedback from the seller she bought it from.  I paid with paypal and my Amex so worse comes to worse I can file a dispute and get my money back.

Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160422905508&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140383817757


----------



## shockboogie

Hey girls! Did you guys see the HL Outnet sale going on now???


----------



## lilflobowl

*moshi*, it looks ok but maybe you could ask for closer snapshots of the tags, etc.? I've not seen this faked before though.


----------



## shockboogie

V!!!! Remember my "ban"? Broke it with that Outnet sale... Eeks!


----------



## dreamdoll

YES!! The one I liked sold out so fast...did anyone get anything? 



shockboogie said:


> Hey girls! Did you guys see the HL Outnet sale going on now???


----------



## shockboogie

Hey *dreamdoll*! I was able to get that lime and nude Estelle dress as well as the basic purple scoop dress.


----------



## roussel

Carlinha I think you look great in that dress.  I am also not tiny like most of the girls here and I mostly wear size M or S in HL.  Is the sale in the UK only? I am logged in to the US site I think and I see the sale.


----------



## hotstar16

I got the rainbow dress, the rosette dress, the dark ombre dress, the sequin skirt, and the bathing suit.
Hopefully some(things) will fit 

Really wanted the black and white tube dress but was sold out; also the red/orange ombre dress disappeared during checkout.  Oh well... I have all of my other consolation purchases lol!

I just love that one fall season... was it 08?  With the rosettes and the ombre... a girl can never have too many from that collection


----------



## roussel

shockboogie said:


> Hey *dreamdoll*! I was able to get that lime and nude Estelle dress as well as the basic purple scoop dress.



Shock!  I want that purple dress too.  Congrats!  Do you know the sizing for the coral/yellow dress?


----------



## lilflobowl

*R*!!!! YOU BOUGHT TWO DRESSES!!!!!  Talking about coming out of a ban in style! I told myself it's all about Lady Peep now so no more HLs for me 

Post modelling pics when you get them?


----------



## lilflobowl

*roussel*, how have you been? I haven't seen you on tpf for yonks!


----------



## dreamdoll

Congrats!! Cannot wait to see action pics!!



shockboogie said:


> Hey *dreamdoll*! I was able to get that lime and nude Estelle dress as well as the basic purple scoop dress.


----------



## roussel

lilflobowl said:


> *roussel*, how have you been? I haven't seen you on tpf for yonks!



hey lilflo! i've been hanging out in the CL thread, but I've been gone on vacation lately.  how are you? any HLs you got?


----------



## dreamdoll

The rosettes dress was on Outnet? Shucks!!

Congrats on your purchases...and yep that was Fall 08, 



hotstar16 said:


> I got the rainbow dress, the rosette dress, the dark ombre dress, the sequin skirt, and the bathing suit.
> Hopefully some(things) will fit
> 
> Really wanted the black and white tube dress but was sold out; also the red/orange ombre dress disappeared during checkout. Oh well... I have all of my other consolation purchases lol!
> 
> I just love that one fall season... was it 08? With the rosettes and the ombre... a girl can never have too many from that collection


----------



## dreamdoll

They ship globally, and there's free shipping now too 



roussel said:


> Carlinha I think you look great in that dress. I am also not tiny like most of the girls here and I mostly wear size M or S in HL. Is the sale in the UK only? I am logged in to the US site I think and I see the sale.


----------



## lilflobowl

*roussel*, I'm ok! Been trying to put myself on a shoe ban but I think I'm failing miserably (2 pairs since the start of the year)... I haven't bought any HLs since that maniacal time we had last year over the Fall08 collection!


----------



## hotstar16

dreamdoll said:


> The rosettes dress was on Outnet? Shucks!!
> 
> Congrats on your purchases...and yep that was Fall 08,


 
yep... 2nd page! so many good things on that page, wish i had gone straight there.  A few other fall 08 items as well... and 70% off!!!!


----------



## shockboogie

roussel said:


> Shock!  I want that purple dress too.  Congrats!  Do you know the sizing for the coral/yellow dress?



That dress is so pretty! I think we go with our normal HL sizes? I got the Estella in XS and the purple scoop in XXS( hoping that fits!!!!). We'll see if they fit or not... at least Outnet has a great return policy if they don't work out.

Get the coral!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

lilflobowl said:


> *moshi*, it looks ok but maybe you could ask for closer snapshots of the tags, etc.? I've not seen this faked before though.


 
thanks *lilflo*.... she sent it out today so i'll post photos as soon as i receive it!


----------



## shockboogie

lilflobowl said:


> *R*!!!! YOU BOUGHT TWO DRESSES!!!!!  Talking about coming out of a ban in style! I told myself it's all about Lady Peep now so no more HLs for me
> 
> Post modelling pics when you get them?



I know right? Bad shock! I might just keep one and return the other. We'll see. If I'm not in love with it, I'll return it. Only keep what I really love and what I know I will wear. I still have 2 HLs dresses I havent worn... Eeekk!!!


----------



## shockboogie

lilflobowl said:


> *R*!!!! YOU BOUGHT TWO DRESSES!!!!!  Talking about coming out of a ban in style! I told myself it's all about Lady Peep now so no more HLs for me
> 
> Post modelling pics when you get them?



Ah... I totally forgot about the Lady Peeps even though I just got off the phone with the boutiques! Haha!

I will post modeling pics when they arrive. Hopefully all this working out (but then negating all that with a huge oven baked pancake!) pays off when the HL arrives from Outnet!


----------



## shockboogie

Promotion code for free shipping:


*FreeShipBday*


----------



## lilflobowl

no prob! Does the seller have a return policy in case?



moshi_moshi said:


> thanks *lilflo*.... she sent it out today so i'll post photos as soon as i receive it!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I'm so sad I went on too late, everything I wanted was sold out


----------



## lilflobowl

Hahahaha! Which ones haven't you worn yet?

I say keep the purple & return the Estelle 'cos the purple will grow with you as you (unfortunately) grow older, plus it's a classic!

& I seriously need to get my ass off the bed & get cracking with some exercise. My thighs are jiggling so much it's frightful! 



shockboogie said:


> Ah... I totally forgot about the Lady Peeps even though I just got off the phone with the boutiques! Haha!
> 
> I will post modeling pics when they arrive. Hopefully all this working out (but then negating all that with a huge oven baked pancake!) pays off when the HL arrives from Outnet!


----------



## lilflobowl

don't worry about it! Some people might do returns although there will be quite a few that will go to the bay & hyper inflate the prices.



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I'm so sad I went on too late, everything I wanted was sold out


----------



## moshi_moshi

lilflobowl said:


> no prob! Does the seller have a return policy in case?


 
i just checked and unfortunately it says no returns.  if the dress turns out to be inauthentic could i get a letter from somewhere if i had to escalate it to that level?  i paid with my amex/paypal so i suppose i could file a chargeback if i had to?


----------



## Blueberry12

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> guess who bought her first Herve today!!


 



You and me!!!!!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

I think you could actually file a SNAD or something along those lines since it's not what it was promoted as being, and then file a chargeback? But you'd probably need to get someone from a boutique to pen a letter for you.

Good luck & when it comes in let us know. A few girls have this design so they can probably help you to do some comparisons. A dead giveaway though will be the texture of the bandages - they should be a bit stiff and stretch quite a bit without showing little eyelets. If they're thin, limp & feel like they might rip at the slightest pull you know you've got a floozie.



moshi_moshi said:


> i just checked and unfortunately it says no returns.  if the dress turns out to be inauthentic could i get a letter from somewhere if i had to escalate it to that level?  i paid with my amex/paypal so i suppose i could file a chargeback if i had to?


----------



## moshi_moshi

lilflobowl said:


> I think you could actually file a SNAD or something along those lines since it's not what it was promoted as being, and then file a chargeback? But you'd probably need to get someone from a boutique to pen a letter for you.
> 
> Good luck & when it comes in let us know. A few girls have this design so they can probably help you to do some comparisons. A dead giveaway though will be the texture of the bandages - they should be a bit stiff and stretch quite a bit without showing little eyelets. If they're thin, limp & feel like they might rip at the slightest pull you know you've got a floozie.


 
thanks so much *lilfo*!  i'll be sure to post it asap!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

lilflobowl said:


> don't worry about it! Some people might do returns although there will be quite a few that will go to the bay & hyper inflate the prices.


 
I was thinking the same thing. Hoping for returns or at least not too inflated prices on the bay, considering one of the dresses that sold I have been eyeing on the bay for double the price!


----------



## DC-Cutie

moshi_moshi said:


> hey ladies!
> 
> i know this thread isn't exactly an authentication thread but i won this dress the other day and i was wondering if you ladies could tell me whether or not it is real.
> 
> The first link is the seller I bought from and the second is the seller she bought it from. The seller I bought it from only has 1 feedback from the seller she bought it from. I paid with paypal and my Amex so worse comes to worse I can file a dispute and get my money back.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160422905508&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140383817757


 
this dress is on the OutNet sale...


----------



## laurayuki

what is a US 2 on the outnet? is that a XXS? or XS? man..


----------



## shockboogie

laurayuki said:


> what is a US 2 on the outnet? is that a XXS? or XS? man..




US2 on Outnet is an XXS.


----------



## laurayuki

^ phew. glad didn't pull the trigger LOL save me some money!  

al though i did want to sparkly disco dress...


----------



## shockboogie

lilflobowl said:


> Hahahaha! Which ones haven't you worn yet?
> 
> I say keep the purple & return the Estelle 'cos the purple will grow with you as you (unfortunately) grow older, plus it's a classic!
> 
> & I seriously need to get my ass off the bed & get cracking with some exercise. My thighs are jiggling so much it's frightful!



You are right! Thing is I ended up selling my purple off shoulder for I dont know what reason. I think this cut is a classic though - the scoop so I'll probably keep that if they fit - I got the XXS since there was no XS anymore for that style. I wanted the hot pink though but they all sold out...

As for the Estelle, I haven't tried that style before but I really like the "nude" cuts on it and thought of wearing it with my nude patent VPs.  
I might look too "trying hard to be young" in it though... We'll see what happens which is why I probably would post mod pics here for your advice. 

I haven't worn my HL black bandage top and a turquoise skirt from last season I think it was. I ended up selling 2 skirts before that (gray and red) since they were just sitting in my closet


----------



## shockboogie

laurayuki said:


> ^ phew. glad didn't pull the trigger LOL save me some money!
> 
> al though i did want to sparkly disco dress...




Well sometimes with the more "structured" dresses (sequined, etc.) they tend to run smaller. You're an XXS right? You can try the XS and if they dont work out, at least you can do a return


----------



## lilflobowl

no worries! Just glad to be of some help!



moshi_moshi said:


> thanks so much *lilfo*!  i'll be sure to post it asap!


----------



## moshi_moshi

DC-Cutie said:


> this dress is on the OutNet sale...


 
sold out


----------



## lilflobowl

Hmm, I'm going to try to multi-quote so bear with me for a bit!

It's quite frustrating that people rush in & buy up the dresses cheap to list on the bay but I guess that's what makes the feeling of success even better when one does manage to get one during the sales huh?


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Hoping for returns or at least not too inflated prices on the bay, considering one of the dresses that sold I have been eyeing on the bay for double the price!



Tell me about it! I sold my purple dress even though I loved it too much because it was just... too... short! I think dreamdoll nearly saw my bum a few times during our meetup 'cos it kept riding up!

With spring coming it's a good opportunity to wear your turquoise skirt out right? I'm not sure about the black top - maybe for a rocker chick night out with the Lady Peep?  As for the Estelle, well, once we see the pics you'll know what to do, but I strongly advise keeping the purple you bought!



shockboogie said:


> You are right! Thing is I ended up selling my purple off shoulder for I dont know what reason. I think this cut is a classic though - the scoop so I'll probably keep that if they fit - I got the XXS since there was no XS anymore for that style. I wanted the hot pink though but they all sold out...
> 
> As for the Estelle, I haven't tried that style before but I really like the "nude" cuts on it and thought of wearing it with my nude patent VPs.
> I might look too "trying hard to be young" in it though... We'll see what happens which is why I probably would post mod pics here for your advice.
> 
> I haven't worn my HL black bandage top and a turquoise skirt from last season I think it was. I ended up selling 2 skirts before that (gray and red) since they were just sitting in my closet


----------



## lilflobowl

*moshi*, don't think too much about it! One's on its way to you - I'll go and take another look at the pictures now!

ETA: the tags look good so far, as do the little dangly threads that I usually cut since HLs are too heavy to be hung (it'll end up stretching the bandages weirdly)


----------



## shockboogie

lilflobowl said:


> Hmm, I'm going to try to multi-quote so bear with me for a bit!
> 
> It's quite frustrating that people rush in & buy up the dresses cheap to list on the bay but I guess that's what makes the feeling of success even better when one does manage to get one during the sales huh?
> 
> 
> Tell me about it! I sold my purple dress even though I loved it too much because it was just... too... short! I think dreamdoll nearly saw my bum a few times during our meetup 'cos it kept riding up!
> 
> With spring coming it's a good opportunity to wear your turquoise skirt out right? I'm not sure about the black top - maybe for a rocker chick night out with the Lady Peep?  As for the Estelle, well, once we see the pics you'll know what to do, but I strongly advise keeping the purple you bought!




Ah so we "were" dress twins too huh? I think that was it... it would ride up when I moved! Hehe... Not a good look at all. 

Yes, I think I'll definitely keep the scoop and see how the Estelle goes.


----------



## moshi_moshi

lilflobowl said:


> *moshi*, don't think too much about it! One's on its way to you - I'll go and take another look at the pictures now!


 
 *DC* was referring to the dress I actually just bought....I saw it on there earlier too.  oh you don't have to look again, it's okay... i guess i am just stressing because it does seem like one of those "if it's too cheap it's probably too good to be true" moments.......


----------



## lilflobowl

Cheer up *moshi*, It's too early to be panicking right now!

*R*, imagine that, we could have been twin bum flashers too! :lolots:


----------



## PANda_USC

phewph! Thank goodness there wasn't anything I really wanted from the outnet HL sale...and well..didn't know about it until I saw you gals posting, >_<

*What did everyone snag???*


----------



## moshi_moshi

lilflobowl said:


> Cheer up *moshi*, It's too early to be panicking right now!
> 
> *R*, imagine that, we could have been twin bum flashers too! :lolots:


 
ebay has been making me nervous lately!  but you're right... i'll have to wait till i get it!


----------



## missty4

Oh poos, I missed the outnet sale at 8am pst.

What do you guys think of this dress? Authentic? Or need more pictures?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190389323361&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I have the criss/cross purple and white banded dress that Victoria Beckam wore in XS. 

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_eOvi3fbI-...+beckham+chanelle+hayes+herve+leger+dress.jpg (interesting copy btw...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I know the more current HL dresses run smaller (and the one I have run bigger). I'm 5'3" 120 lbs usually a 2. Would I be more of an S or M, you think?

grazi mi amicos~


----------



## rnsmelody

Hi does anyone know when the boutiques will start having the markdowns? I know it's somewhere around this time to make room for the new season.


----------



## hotstar16

missty - sounds like a medium would be too large on you.  i'm pretty similar build and take a S and sometimes XS.  I have that same VB dress in small, and find it to run a little big (pic is in my profile actually)... i have to tape the straps up or otherwise that thing will not stay on!

You could always start stalking the Outnet for returns in a week or two... that dress was up there, but i dont recall which sizes were available.


----------



## olialm1

Decent selection of dresses today, I was/am impressed. I didn't buy any though, I have only worn the current HL I own once. The prices weren't that bad though!


----------



## hotstar16

I posted this on the main D&S thread but this info may be helpful here as well:
Ii placed 3 orders at the Outnet today (bc i didnt want things to sell out while i was adding to my cart) and used the free ship code, which is supposed to be good on all items for one month (according to the email I received). 
I didn't notice a ship charge for any of the items during checkout... however i checked my order status and - even though all 3 of my orders show a $0 shipping charge, my last 2 order totals are $4.95 more than the dress total. (The first order total does not show this charge.)
Keep an eye on your statements if you placed more than one order! Guess I will be in touch with them... blah.


----------



## Suzie

PANda_USC said:


> phewph! Thank goodness there wasn't anything I really wanted from the outnet HL sale...and well..didn't know about it until I saw you gals posting, >_<
> 
> *What did everyone snag???*


 
I bought this dress. I have never owned one before and I hope it suits me. I would have loved the red in a similar style but it disappeared while I was checking out.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

hi ladies!! SO Excited! I scored these 2:


----------



## Suzie

^I can't see your photos.


----------



## PANda_USC

*suzie*, gorgeous HL dress!!!

*nerdy*, congrats on the two HLs! Please post modeling pics when you get em!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*suzie- *great dress!!!

*nerdy- *can't wait to see modeling pics!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*suzie* great dress! A classic! Make sure you post pics when arrives! 

*Nerdy*: YOU scored one of my HL wants! The yellow ombre dress! Cant wait to see it on you! Both are Amazing dresses!


----------



## barbapapa

Hi All! Just wondering if this is authentic:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140400534556&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## clothingguru

barbapapa said:


> Hi All! Just wondering if this is authentic:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140400534556&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



You should ask for clearer pics and pictures of the tag attached and Herve Black tag that comes attached as a price tag sort of.


----------



## barbapapa

thanks clothingguru! I have asked for them and she has provided the pictures, but how do I know if it's real?


----------



## icecreamom

I'm just mad! I don't understand why I NEVER get any of the outnet alert e-mails! I always check spam, check account,  shop, re-activate and nuthin nuthin nuthin! And I miss all the good stuff!!!!


----------



## clothingguru

barbapapa said:


> thanks clothingguru! I have asked for them and she has provided the pictures, but how do I know if it's real?



Its really hard to tell without feeling the dress in person. Attach the pictures here and ill try to help. BUT the most important thing is to make sure she accepts returns and its stated in her auction. Because when you receive it...its all about how the material feels...it should be heavy and very thick and the fakes are light and thin.

icecreammom: i missed out too


----------



## Blueberry12

PANda_USC said:


> phewph! Thank goodness there wasn't anything I really wanted from the outnet HL sale...and well..didn't know about it until I saw you gals posting, >_<
> 
> *What did everyone snag???*


 

My new HL dress:














Purple is my fave colour!

I am so happy I got a PURPLE one!


----------



## PANda_USC

*blueberry*, love that aubergine color,^_^! Congrats!


----------



## Blueberry12

PANda_USC said:


> *blueberry*, love that aubergine color,^_^! Congrats!


 

Thanx.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*blueberry- *the color is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

after months and months of contemplating, I have finally pulled the trigger...my first HL dress will be arriving today from NM-cant wait! i'll post pics as soon as it arrives. and I have pre-ordered this one below from Saks. i hope it wont be too short 

i also really like these two I found on ebay....can someone please authenticate. I am clueless!! thanks girls in advance!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140400585730&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180496506363&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## PANda_USC

Magdalena! Once again, we have the same tastes! I have that China Blue Halter cut out dress. It actually is very, very short and when I walk, it slinks upward, making it even shorter, O_O. I hope you don't have that issue!! I am sure that problem can be mitigated by taking tiny steps when wearing the dress, meow!


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^yes, we do my dear!!!  i realized after going back couple pages on this thread: it looks amazing on you!!!! i have a feeling it will be too short...grrrr! i'll let you know


----------



## iimewii

So excited. Finally scored a HL Dress in Outnet!  Hopefully it fits!:wondering


----------



## clothingguru

*congrats*: iimewii & magdalena! Cant wait to see your beautiful new dresses!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*magdalena and iimewii- *they are both so gorgeous!!! can't wait to see mod pics!!!


----------



## OrangeCounty

This dress is so amazing!!!! I wish I was lucky enough to snag one! Cant wait to see pics! 



iimewii said:


> So excited. Finally scored a HL Dress in Outnet!  Hopefully it fits!:wondering


----------



## rnsmelody

iimewii said:


> So excited. Finally scored a HL Dress in Outnet!  Hopefully it fits!:wondering



great find! Is it me, or is Outnet is updating with more dresses? Because I am seeing some dresses that you ladies have found that wasn't on the site on Tuesday *shrugs*


----------



## saban

iimewii said:


> So excited. Finally scored a HL Dress in Outnet!  Hopefully it fits!:wondering



I love this dress!!! I'm a sucker for anything ombre.


----------



## PANda_USC

*iimewii*, ahh, I love the colors of this dress and I hope it looks amazing on you! Congrats!! I wish I wish this dress worked on me(had it in dragonfly teal but was too big in the chest and tummy area so I returned it).


----------



## lavendartea

ooo i like the one-shoulder


----------



## iimewii

*clothingguru, PANda_USC, saban, OrangeCounty, dezynrbaglaydee*, Thanks! I just received them yesterday. Outnet has fast shipping!! I tried it on and I am not sure if I am liking it. 
*rnsmelody*, I think some of them sold out very fast that they did not appear anymore on the site.


----------



## PANda_USC

*iimewii*, meow, the dress definitely widens people from the front and flattens out the chest, . I'm sorry to hear you're having issues with the dress too!


----------



## shockboogie

I finally got the two dresses from Outnet - the purple scoop basic dress and the Estelle. I got the Estelle in my normal HL size of XS but when I tried it, it was pretty baggy. Not a good look. What's weird is that I've gained weight :cry: so I guess this style just runs large. Then I tried on the scoop dress in XXS and I'm not sure if it looks too small on me and makes my arms look huge and my belly protrude. Maybe it's time for some Spanx. I've been putting on the pounds lately which have been quite depressing... so girls, let me know if it looks too small on me or not. Please be honest so I know if I should return this or not. TIA!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ *Shock* I think it looks awesome on you! and ps I miss you!


----------



## shockboogie

I miss you too *naked*!  Thanks for the input. I've been MIA on the forum lately since I've been focusing on working out more and work.


----------



## ehc2010

*shockboogie*, you look gorgeous and very thin! If you're packing on the pounds, it's a good thing cuz you are in awesome shape now based on those photos!


----------



## clothingguru

^ you look great shcok! Love the dress


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

wow it looks amazing shock!!!

mine took so long to process grrr they just shipped today


----------



## PANda_USC

*shock*, love the color and the dress doesn't look too tight on you at all. It looks just right! ^_^

and believe me, I've been packing on the lbs too so there's a bit of anxiety wearing HLs...too much good food in the world that needs to be eaten right?!?!!!!


----------



## shockboogie

ehc2010 said:


> *shockboogie*, you look gorgeous and very thin! If you're packing on the pounds, it's a good thing cuz you are in awesome shape now based on those photos!



Thanks for being so kind  but seriously, I need to get back to my healthy/happy weight which is about 15-20 lbs. lower than what I am now. I gained so much in the past year so I'm working on losing it and getting healthier.


----------



## shockboogie

Thanks *ehc2010, clothing, nerdy, and PANda*! I guess I'll keep this one then and just return the Estelle. Good for my wallet too

And *PANda*, it's so crazy how conscious we get in our HLs when we start gaining. Grrr... :cry: By the way, see one of my pandas hanging out in the background?


----------



## ehc2010

*Shockboogie and panda*- if you two are self conscious in HL there is no hope for the rest of us. This is the natural dilemma for HL dresses: Where do we go looking so good? Eating and drinking of course. Cast in point, on Tuesday I polished off a 10 course meal with wine pairing at Spago Beverly Hills in my red strapless HL with my DBF!! I'm going to Grace in Los Angeles next week for a similar gorging! Oh well, life is too short and we gotta remember that we are all our own harshest critic.


----------



## shibooms

please, please authenticate this dress:
PLEASE HELP I think I received a fake herve leger!! Could someone confirm if that tags are the appropriate ones??

please help thank you so much!! 
http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a0da02b3127ccef9ba9334576e00000060O10QauGjRsxYsge3nwg/cC/f%3D0/ps%3D50/r%

[IMG]http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a0da02b3127ccef9bb4e1e37fe00000100O10QauGjRsxYsge3nwg/cC/f%3D0/ps%3D50/r%3D1/rx%3D550/ry%3D400/3D1/rx%3D550/ry%3D400/







http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a0da02b3127ccef9bb6556f60b00000060O10QauGjRsxYsge3nwg/cC/f%3D0/ps%3D50/r%3D1/rx%3D550/ry%3D400/[/IMG]


----------



## sillywahine

OMFG I just got back from Vegas and scored BIG time! Went to the boutique in Planet Hollywood and in one room everything was 60% off!!!
I bought this black dress for only.....$292!!!




and it gets even better...I was debating on buying a color block pencil skirt as well but didn't want to go overboard with my money...But then the SA told me if I buy the dress and the skirt She would give me the skirt for 70% off!!! Of course I couldn't resist....for the dress and skirt total with tax $570?....it's like Christmas in April for me!!
I couldn't find the pic of skirt online but its sooo beautiful...dark grey with light grey stripes going across...ahhh I'm so happy I just had to share with the tPF HL community...but yea, Vegas HL has tons of 60% off goodies!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*shibooms*: I cant tell by looking at it but how does the material feel? Is it thick and heavy? Or thin and light?

*sillywahine*: YAY total score! congrats!


----------



## lilflobowl

*R*! Silly billy! This dress in NO WAY makes you look fat! *piakpiakpiak* If you're fat then I'm a armadillo with fat rolls bulging out of each band. Besides... there's some pretty good cleavage action going on there that I'm sure the hubba will appreciate! 

BTW, can you tell I'm happy over your problem with the Estelle? 



shockboogie said:


>


----------



## lovelybeauty

Wow everyone looks absolutely amazing in all the dresses I love it!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*shock- *you look stunning!!! 

*silly- *what a great deal for a gorgeous dress!!!!

*shibooms- *I'm so sorry I can't be helpful, but I hope it works out.


----------



## missty4

This is a longshot, but do you girls think this dress maybe authentic? 






Sorry, it's the only picture I have and the seller says she's in the process of moving so can't provide more pictures since it's already packed. 
And it's a 24 hour listing (which I've seen a lot lately)...

It's so hard to authenticate HL dresses compared to handbags...


----------



## clothingguru

*missty:* it is SOOO hard for me to tell! You need to feel it to really tell if its real or fake. If its heavy and thick most likely its real, thin and light...fake. If you dont mind me asking how much is it? Or do you have an ebay listing link for it?


----------



## missty4

Here's the ebay link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180498741525&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

And here is some research I did online:

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/clo/1693678190.html

I'm sure it's the same person because the starting price is around the asking price on CL and they're both in Florida.

My questions are:

1. She said she couldn't take any more pictures because she's in the process of moving. Yes, it could be true, but it's also a popular excuse for not taking pictures on the bay as well. She says that the move date is May 1 and by the time she takes pictures, the auction will be over. 
2. I asked her if I may ask her the bay seller name that she bought it from (according to the CL ad). She said that it was a gift. I then showed her her CL ad. She then responded it was a gift that someone bought for her from the bay.
3. On the CL ad, it mentioned no pickups and she'll ship. Usually on CL, wouldn't people prefer to deal locally? Would a pickup set off a fake radar if you get to feel/touch a dress?
4. It's a 24 hour listing.

She's very nice and answered questions in a timely manner. 

Should I be weary?...


----------



## clothingguru

^ yes you should be weary. Only because herve's are faked SOOO much! I got 2 fake herve dresses and there were tones of pics of the actual dress on the auction! 

BUT the set off was the fact that she said: no pick ups...that is a bit strange. And the less pics in the listing...ex: no pics of dress, is always fishy. Like why not post all pics of the dress? And tags...and everything your supposed to to make sure people know its NOT fake! 

I think what happens is that they sell it...by the time it ships to you...their funds are released to them and then to make a claim and the TIME it takes to receive your money back ...i mean it took 3 months for me to get my money back! Because i couldnt prove it was fake and bla bla bla! I wouldnt if i was you just to be safe. And the price is under what they normally go for. JMO tho.

Hope this helps. sorry i couldn't tell you whether it was fake or not.


----------



## missty4

You're right **R** it's a little too sketch for me. I'm just super bummed I missed out on this dress by a minute last time on one I was sure was authentic. And I'm just guessing I'm a size S (I'm an XS in the Victoria Beckham purple/white halter dress).

3 months that's crazy!!! Sorry you had to go through all that headache. I'm still keeping an eye out on that black with white slashy dress for you 

Finding HLs online is so hard...


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

missty4 said:


> This is a longshot, but do you girls think this dress maybe authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, it's the only picture I have and the seller says she's in the process of moving so can't provide more pictures since it's already packed.
> And it's a 24 hour listing (which I've seen a lot lately)...
> 
> It's so hard to authenticate HL dresses compared to handbags...



something about this doesnt look quite right- i saw this one in person today actually...the color and bands seem a bit off.  i'm not an expert but just throwing in my 2 cents.


----------



## clothingguru

*T*: I totally understand! Id be bummed too if i was you and lost a dress that i really wanted by 1 mIN :cry:!!! Dont worry a good one will come out again on the bay and you will get your dress! I will keep my eyes peeled for you as well cheeka! Thanks for doing the same for me  

"finding Hl's online is so hard" TRUE THAT! you can never be sure what your going to get sadly  Ya i definetly learned my lesson...i am SOOOO careful now when i look at herve's. 

XX 
R


----------



## ehc2010

I know this is a long shot, ladies, but I was wondering if anyone has seen Rachel Bilson's HL dress from 2008 around: http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/1208911/rachel-bilson-herve-leger-10/

Or anything similar to it? It is the perfect color and style for me! Thanks!!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ they pop up on ebay from time to time and were at the last couple hautelook sales IIRC


----------



## Blueberry12

shockboogie said:


> I finally got the two dresses from Outnet - the purple scoop basic dress and the Estelle. I got the Estelle in my normal HL size of XS but when I tried it, it was pretty baggy. Not a good look. What's weird is that I've gained weight :cry: so I guess this style just runs large. Then I tried on the scoop dress in XXS and I'm not sure if it looks too small on me and makes my arms look huge and my belly protrude. Maybe it's time for some Spanx. I've been putting on the pounds lately which have been quite depressing... so girls, let me know if it looks too small on me or not. Please be honest so I know if I should return this or not. TIA!


 

You look great!


----------



## Blueberry12

I have bought the same one:








( Feel fat in it...  )   


;(


But the dress is pretty.


----------



## roussel

Shock def keep the purple dress, you look great in it IMHO and you don't look fat by any means.  But if you still feel conscious about it maybe try Spanx underneath.
You too Blueberry you don't look fat at all.  You ladies look great!


----------



## arireyes

Shock that dress looks great on you!  I havent bought anything in a while.  Still have a couple from last year sitting there with the tags on them.


----------



## glitterglo

^^Same here my two have been sitting there unworn   I'm trying to convince myself that a beachside wedding would be a good time to wear my colorblock dress next month.  lol


----------



## PANda_USC

*blueberry*, don't feel fat in your dress! You look amazing and the shade of purple looks great against your skin! Meowww..HL dresses take some getting used to..I remember when I first tried one on, I was like...O_O, "this is wayyy too sexy and everything is showing...all of the bulges etc etc".  Meow! Don't worry! Wear that dress with confidence because you look fab in it (and I'm no bull$h1tter),


----------



## olialm1

The Rachel Bilson dress does pop up on ebay occasionally, and I remember it on a Hautelook/Gilt sale for like $200! The white one is harder to come across, but I see purple w/ the black bow every so often.


----------



## Blueberry12

PANda_USC said:


> *blueberry*, don't feel fat in your dress! You look amazing and the shade of purple looks great against your skin! Meowww..HL dresses take some getting used to..I remember when I first tried one on, I was like...O_O, "this is wayyy too sexy and everything is showing...all of the bulges etc etc". Meow! Don't worry! Wear that dress with confidence because you look fab in it (and I'm no bull$h1tter),


 


Thank you.


----------



## Blueberry12

roussel said:


> Shock def keep the purple dress, you look great in it IMHO and you don't look fat by any means. But if you still feel conscious about it maybe try Spanx underneath.
> You too Blueberry you don't look fat at all. You ladies look great!


 
Thanx.


----------



## saban

Shock and blueberry you two look great!

I wasn't a believer but I was at HL and met a wonderful SA that got me into a pair of spanx before trying on a few dresses to gauge my fit and I loved the extra smoothness.

I'm a large in HL and even though I'm going to drop to a medium before getting one I took pictures of me in the dresses and had to pick up my bf's jaw from the floor. 

But then again..... everyone will tell you that in order to fully pull off an HL you need to have curves.


----------



## laurayuki

everyone look great in their new HLs! Love!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Blueberry- *you look great!!!


----------



## Blueberry12

saban said:


> Shock and blueberry you two look great!
> 
> I wasn't a believer but I was at HL and met a wonderful SA that got me into a pair of spanx before trying on a few dresses to gauge my fit and I loved the extra smoothness.
> 
> I'm a large in HL and even though I'm going to drop to a medium before getting one I took pictures of me in the dresses and had to pick up my bf's jaw from the floor.
> 
> But then again..... everyone will tell you that in order to fully pull off an HL you need to have curves.


 


Thanx.


----------



## Blueberry12

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *Blueberry- *you look great!!!


 

Thank you.


----------



## Blueberry12

I think I´ll keep the dress.



It was a great deal for a brand new HL dress, and the colour is stunning.


----------



## Blueberry12

3 HL dresses on sale in Sweden:

http://www.mrshoutnet.com/?contentpage=showproduct&kategori=25&id=270

xxs , xs 

http://www.mrshoutnet.com/?contentpage=showproduct&kategori=25&id=25


M

http://www.mrshoutnet.com/?contentpage=showproduct&kategori=25&id=472


M

Great deal for EU citizens.

Maybe not so good if you need to pay customs.

It´s real store in Stockholm, I´ve visited it many times , they sell the real deal.


The are in the fanciest part in Stockholm, next to LV & Gucci.


----------



## dreamdoll

*shock*, you look FANTASTIC! The purple dress is a keeper!!!


----------



## rubysoma

I'm so excited, I got my outnet dress today! I waited and waited and was about to leave when the UPS man came.

What do you guys think? Should I return it? I'm sorry, I don't know how to make the pictures smaller:


----------



## ehc2010

*rubysoma*, wow are you a MODEL!? Your figure is so slim and elegant. WOW! I'm so jealous! And yes, that dress is a KEEPER.


----------



## PANda_USC

*ruby*, rockin' body(nice and slim!!!)!!! ^_^!! Your HL dress looks great on ya!


----------



## clothingguru

*ruby:* looking sexy! very tiny body and you look great in that herve! i like that one!


----------



## Blueberry12

You look great Ruby!

Keep the dress!


----------



## dreamdoll

*rubysoma*, WOW the dress looks AMAZING on you!!


----------



## saban

The dress is a keeper Ruby!!!! I love the color and it looks great on you.


----------



## keychain

Blueberry12 said:


> I have bought the same one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( Feel fat in it...  )
> 
> 
> ;(
> 
> 
> But the dress is pretty.



You look great and far from fat!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*ruby- *you look amazing!!!!


----------



## Blueberry12

keychain said:


> You look great and far from fat!


 

Thanx.


----------



## moshi_moshi

you ladies all look fabulous!  

no modeling photos from me... haha!

*lilflo* (and anyone else who wants to chime in) - i think the dress is authentic.  the bandages are thick... and its heavier than i thought it would be.

in the pictures towards the bottom it looks as though in certain lights its scratched or something?  is this the nature of the bandages or is this messed up?  i haven't left feedback yet and i wanted to be sure before i left anything since it was a new seller.

thanks ladies!


----------



## clothingguru

^^ beautiful dress! Ya that scratching is weird. Ive never seen that before on herve dresses. But i would wait for some more opinions first before deciding. The way you said the material is sounds like it real for sure.


----------



## Label_Junkie

lovelybeauty said:


> Me on my 21st birthday in my first herve courtesy of my sweet boyfriend


 
hey gurl u look good I requested u as a friend on here I cant wait until I get my 1 HL since we are the same skin color I am thinking bout that pink


----------



## lovelybeauty

yea if youre about my complexion that pink will really pop on you its an amazing color! hope you get it


----------



## Label_Junkie

lovelybeauty said:


> yea if youre about my complexion that pink will really pop on you its an amazing color! hope you get it


 

where did u get urs?


----------



## lovelybeauty

net-a-porter last year


----------



## lilflobowl

*moshi*, it looks good & from your description of the bandages it should be fine! The dress in person isn't "scratchy" right? If it isn't don't worry about it & rock the dress!


----------



## moshi_moshi

thanks *CG* and *lilflo*!

the "scratching?" only shows in certain lighting and i got it for a steal so i'm not really concerned.  

i appreciate your help!  i never realized how heavy they were!


----------



## fabuloso

are they really marking down? ive been visitng the boutiques lately and heard no word yet =((


----------



## Blueberry12

moshi_moshi said:


> you ladies all look fabulous!
> 
> no modeling photos from me... haha!
> 
> *lilflo* (and anyone else who wants to chime in) - i think the dress is authentic. the bandages are thick... and its heavier than i thought it would be.
> 
> in the pictures towards the bottom it looks as though in certain lights its scratched or something? is this the nature of the bandages or is this messed up? i haven't left feedback yet and i wanted to be sure before i left anything since it was a new seller.
> 
> thanks ladies!


 

Very lovely dress!


Congrats!



I love the shade of pink...


----------



## lilflobowl

no problem at all! The weight is good though, otherwise they wouldn't be able to accentuate the right curves!

Are you loving the dress? Would love to see modelling pics! 



moshi_moshi said:


> thanks *CG* and *lilflo*!
> 
> the "scratching?" only shows in certain lighting and i got it for a steal so i'm not really concerned.
> 
> i appreciate your help!  i never realized how heavy they were!


----------



## rubysoma

Thanks for the compliments everyone!  I had to show my DH since he didn't like the neckline or the color. 

Quick question, I know the dress is from the fall line, but do you think it's appropriate to wear in the summer too? It has a plunging back. 

A refresher:






It's too early in the morning for me to take another photo, so here's a stock one of the back:


----------



## gymangel812

has anyone seen any of the swim suits on sale? i'd take pretty much any of them but i really want this one in any color:


----------



## Label_Junkie

rubysoma said:


> Thanks for the compliments everyone!  I had to show my DH since he didn't like the neckline or the color.
> 
> Quick question, I know the dress is from the fall line, but do you think it's appropriate to wear in the summer too? It has a plunging back.
> 
> A refresher:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's too early in the morning for me to take another photo, so here's a stock one of the back:


 
you look good


----------



## dreamdoll

*rubysoma*, I think you can wear the HL anytime, you look amazing!


----------



## olialm1

I've only seen a few swimsuits pop up on evilbay that were a little less than retail. If you're willing to pay full price go to the BCBG website and look under Herve Leger.


----------



## bagpacker

Loving everyone's HL - you all look hot! Finally stumped up the courage to wear one of my HLs last week (god bless my pesonal trainer!! ha ha)


----------



## maskd2003

Given what I've seen and heard about Herve Leger dresses, I went to Intermix to try one on. The smallest that they had was an xs. I'm 5' 5" at 101 lbs. 34" 24" 33"

Honestly, I don't understand the appeal. It was a regular dress. Do you think that there was no effect simply because it wasn't small enough? 

There are some amazing pics out there of people looking really great.. and I was just wondering.

Thanks so much for the input!


----------



## shockboogie

^^You probably need an XXS to make it work for you. XS would be too large for your measurements.


----------



## ehc2010

*bagpacker*: you look divine! what a great photo! thanks for sharing.


----------



## jsc6

*rubysoma:* i think HL's can be worn in both fall and summer, btw the dress looks great on you.


----------



## cupcake_flake

*bagpacker *- you look beautiful in your dress! 



maskd2003 said:


> Given what I've seen and heard about Herve Leger dresses, I went to Intermix to try one on. The smallest that they had was an xs. I'm 5' 5" at 101 lbs. 34" 24" 33"
> 
> Honestly, I don't understand the appeal. It was a regular dress. Do you think that there was no effect simply because it wasn't small enough?
> 
> There are some amazing pics out there of people looking really great.. and I was just wondering.
> 
> Thanks so much for the input!



You're very tiny! XS is too big for you.. you need an XXS. Unfortunately I think HL stopped producing XXS so you may need to dig around (ebay, bonanzle, consignment stores) to find some previous season items in your size. HL dresses that are too big won't mold to your body, which is the point of these body-sculpting dresses.


----------



## maskd2003

Does anyone know if the old Leger dresses (made in Paris) run smaller? 

Thanks to everyone for the help.


----------



## arnott

gymangel812 said:


> has anyone seen any of the swim suits on sale? i'd take pretty much any of them but i really want this one in any color:



I wonder how this suit would look on someone with big boobs.  I think I'd be popping out!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*ruby- *i think it's beautiful and can be worn in the summer or winter

*bagpacker- *you look great!!!!


----------



## lw13z

Can someone help me? Does this look real?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140402743628&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## olialm1

I might be getting some use out of my HL dress this month and wear it to a wedding. I was just trying it on to make sure it still fit. Sorry about the awkward pose! I'm still trying to figure out what shoes to wear too.


----------



## keychain

^^
looks good.


----------



## roussel

I really love that style olialm!  it is perfect


----------



## PANda_USC

*olia*, looking great!


----------



## dreamdoll

*olialm*, it looks amazing on you!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*olia- *you look great!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I have been drooling over this HL dress on the bay for months now and missed my chance during the OutNet sale. Just a few minutes ago I went on OutNet to see what has been returned and there was ONE of this dress and it was my size! I grabbed it and I am so beyond excited

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/70351#


----------



## clothingguru

^ WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOO!!!!! DRESS TWIN!!!  cant wait to see!


----------



## PANda_USC

*dezynr*, I can imagine this looking amazing on you! Tall with long legs if I remember correctly, eheheh. Congrats on your first HL!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

thank you girls I'm so excited!!!!!!


----------



## olialm1

Thanks for the compliments guys!  And roussel, I totally agree on it being the perfect style. I've had a couple HL dresses but this is the first one I kept because the others were too short or 'too much' in terms of being flashy.  

And Panda... where have you been!? I feel like I haven't seen a post from you in forever!
^^Great job snagging that dress. I love the style/color.


----------



## clothingguru

olia!!! you look great in that dress i love it!


----------



## dreamdoll

Congrats!!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I have been drooling over this HL dress on the bay for months now and missed my chance during the OutNet sale. Just a few minutes ago I went on OutNet to see what has been returned and there was ONE of this dress and it was my size! I grabbed it and I am so beyond excited
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/70351#


----------



## saban

*dezynrbaglaydee * great find!


----------



## PANda_USC

*olia*, Oyyy, have been quite distracted lately my dear! I'm so sorry I haven't been posting as much..I haven't been that active on tPF altogether...meow meow!! Hope you're doing well!


----------



## roussel

anyone bought from the HL sale today?


----------



## Talinder

I was close. I had a dress in my cart, but it was because it was the only thing I could grab. I let it go since it wasn't what I was really after.


----------



## roussel

yeah i know what you mean.  i'm tempted but we should only buy the one we really want.


----------



## soundjade

everytime i clicked on an item, it was already in somebody else's cart =(  (haute look)


----------



## hotstar16

i was so excited when i saw the XS was available in the dress ive been pining after, only to get that darn error message when i tried to put it in my cart 

Anyways, I have the sequin dress in my cart, does anyone know how it runs? $700 is a lot to be out if it doesnt fit since there are no returns...
(I have a few XS's from Fall 08 and they are TIGHT but they fit.  I also have a few smalls, but they seem to run a tad on the larger side, with the exception of the black/nude slit dress that all of the celebs seemed to wear last summer... that's one small that runs on the XS side, IMO.)  Any input is appreciated


----------



## OrangeCounty

I was so bummed that I couldnt get the dresses I wanted in my cart.


----------



## soundjade

on a related note - PLEASE HELP!! 

I recently bought a chili - colored HL dress (a v-neck mini dress) but i'm having a hard time accessorizing the dress due to the color and style of the dress.  any suggestions would be great!!! i'm asian with relatively pale (but not that pale) skin and blk hair? i've attached a pic i took in the fitting room ... please ignore the body LOL... i'm working on it and plus i posed awkwardly :  P  

necklaces, bangles, rings, shoes?? 


it is this one: 
http://www.bcbg.com/herve-leger/herve-leger-v-neck-bandage-dress-6.shtml
http://www.bcbg.com/product/zoom_bcbg.jsp?productId=4031331&sku=p7358628_alternate1


----------



## PANda_USC

^gold would complement that color well. gold bangles and depending on your mood, simple or ornate gold earrings. Meow!


----------



## saban

sigh.... another victim of slow to update status hautelook. Even got there right at 8am. guess that wasn't good enough. Well, good thing i didn't get the dress I now can go to see 30 Seconds to Mars.

*soundjade*

You look great in the dress. I agree that gold would compliment that color really well. It might be the lighting but it doesn't seem to have any blue-red tones so a stack of thin yellow gold bangles and gold dangly earrings.


----------



## keychain

Soundjade, I love the color of your dress and it fits you well.


----------



## dreamdoll

I logged on for the Hautelook sale, but the dress I wanted was already out of sizes! Did anyone else score anything?


----------



## PANda_USC

^I am so behind..I didn't even know there was an outnet HL sale, ...should really check my e-mail more often..


----------



## roussel

You're not alone G. I also was late in the Outnet, then just checked Hautelook late today and didn't know HL is on, and of course all sold out.  I really don't need another, have a couple ones I haven't worn yet, geez


----------



## finer_woman

I snagged my first HL at the sale yesterday. The Teal/steel grey reversible zip. Can't wait to get it, hope it fits


----------



## PANda_USC

*finer*, cant wait to see it hun!


----------



## saban

Finer you must post pics when you get it, you'll look fabulous. Congratulations on scoring something. It's funny, I'm upset I didn't score anything but I'm happy that tpf'ers were able to get something so that i can at least see the pieces in action.


----------



## dreamdoll

*finer*, congrats!! Cannot wait to see pics!


----------



## soundjade

thanks for the suggestion girls! lucky me i have mostly gold jewelry haha. should i not wear an ornate necklace? i should keep it simple yea?  

im thinking gold strappy sandals also.. or nude 

thanks again!


----------



## PANda_USC

*soundjade*, you could opt for an ornate gold necklace, but I think it would detract from the beauty of a bare collarbone. There's something about a deep-plunging dress with a bare(non-accessorized neck/collarbone) that is amazing! Allow yourself and the dress to steal the show..no need for crazy accessories, ehehe.

As for shoes, both gold or nude would work fine since they're both warm colors. Great for spring or summer, ^_^


----------



## onalark

Hi Ladies!  I'm new to this forum (and a very new HL addict)  

I was curious as to whether there were any pictures of the INSIDE of a HL bandage dress?  There aren't any stores/boutiques that carry them within 100 miles of where I live and I'd love to see how the construction on the inside looks.  I'm working my way up to purchasing my very own when I go to Chicago in June!


----------



## sylphfae

Hey Herve-ladies in Singapore! The boutique sent me a SGD250 voucher for my birthday (so nice of them!), but I (surprisingly) can't find anything I want at the moment. 

If anybody wants the voucher, it's all yours, just lemme know so I can pass it to you. I'd hate for it to go to waste! 

p.s. Dear mods, I hope this post is ok, and doesn't break any of the buy/sell/trade rules (cos I don't want to sell the voucher, just want to give it away to somebody who can use it), but I'd be happy to take it down if it's deemed inappropriate.


----------



## vhdos

soundjade said:


> on a related note - PLEASE HELP!!
> 
> I recently bought a chili - colored HL dress (a v-neck mini dress) but i'm having a hard time accessorizing the dress due to the color and style of the dress.  any suggestions would be great!!! i'm asian with relatively pale (but not that pale) skin and blk hair? i've attached a pic i took in the fitting room ... please ignore the body LOL... i'm working on it and plus i posed awkwardly :  P
> 
> necklaces, bangles, rings, shoes??
> 
> 
> it is this one:
> http://www.bcbg.com/herve-leger/herve-leger-v-neck-bandage-dress-6.shtml
> http://www.bcbg.com/product/zoom_bcbg.jsp?productId=4031331&sku=p7358628_alternate1



I would wear nude shoes and gold jewelry with that color dress.  It's beautiful by the way


----------



## vhdos

So, I'm a little confused by Outnet sizing?  They have a couple of dresses listed as size 2 - does that translate to XS or XXS?


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

just wanted to share my new Herve that I wore to our 2 year wedding anniv. last night


----------



## lw13z

Nerdybirdy you look amazing! Bet the hubby loved it!

Your dress is exactly what I'm looking for.... do you mind if i ask what size you wear in HL? Thanks


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*nerdy- *you look AMAZING! Happy 2nd Anniversary!!!


----------



## vhdos

Does anyone have this dress and can share some images? http://www.theoutnet.com/product/68311


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

vhdos said:


> Does anyone have this dress and can share some images? http://www.theoutnet.com/product/68311



it wont show up for me  which dress is it?


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

thank you ladies!!


lw13z: it is an xs


----------



## vhdos

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> it wont show up for me  which dress is it?



It's a high neck, striped ombre in pink/purle/grayish-taupe


----------



## roussel

nerdy you look a-ma-zing! perfect perfect body for HL!  so jealous of your figure


----------



## saban

vhdos said:


> Does anyone have this dress and can share some images? http://www.theoutnet.com/product/68311


 

I love that dress!!!! It just might be my UHG HL. I don't have it but I do have saved images of it on the model during the hautelook sale. If you want I could post those.


----------



## olialm1

vhdos said:


> Does anyone have this dress and can share some images? http://www.theoutnet.com/product/68311




Someone posted photos of themselves wearing this dress recently, here's the link (just a few pages back)
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/herve-leger-3-part-deux-446245-250.html


----------



## Queenie

finer_woman said:


> I snagged my first HL at the sale yesterday. The Teal/steel grey reversible zip. Can't wait to get it, hope it fits


Yay for you.


----------



## lilflobowl

looking good *Nerdy*! It matches the Calypsos perfectly!


----------



## Amsterdam

I missed out on the bow dress at the HauteLook sale but found one on Ebay
that looks authentic, the only thing is the bow; it solid black.

Does the authentic one show a bit of the color of the dress in the loops?
Thanks!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

My HL from the OutNet sale arrived today and it's too big! I don't know if you grils can tel from the pics, but it's not very fitted so it doesn't really give me a waste and the top is falling down.:cry:

I got it for such a great price, I wonder if I can alter it, have any of you altered your dresses?


----------



## keychain

It's pretty, dezynrbaglaydee.


----------



## carlinha

*dez*, awww i am so sorry hun, but yes it does look big on you ... but it is something a good tailor may be able to take in?  i am not 100% sure though because of the really strechy material.... they would have to cut a big chunk off the side, but it may be possible.  maybe wait to see what the more experienced HL girls have to say?  

alternatively, i don't know if you would consider another design, but there are quite a few HL returns on the outnet, so you may want to check it out for a smaller size!  

good luck and i hope it works out cuz it looks great on you!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*carla- *thanks hun, i'm going to see what some of the other girls say, maybe call the HL boutique and see what they say about alteration, I LOVE this dress and was eyeing it on the bay for months for double the price. I hope there is a way!!!! 

*keychain- *thank you


----------



## olialm1

It does look a bit big, what size is that dez? I know people have gotten their dresses shortened but I don't know of any that have gotten them taken in and made smaller. You would have to talk to a really good seamstress/tailor that you trust and see what they see.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

olialm1 said:


> It does look a bit big, what size is that dez? I know people have gotten their dresses shortened but I don't know of any that have gotten them taken in and made smaller. You would have to talk to a really good seamstress/tailor that you trust and see what they see.


 
It's a medium. I really didn't expect it to be so big. I'm thinking of calling the boutique. Hoping to hear from someone who has altered I really want to keep it!


----------



## diane_g

My first HL dress, which I got from Ebay arrived today! I was super excited until I saw that it had 2 HOLES in the back which were attempted to be sewn close
 On top of that, the paint on the zipper seems to be partially chipped... Is this normal? What could have caused the holes? Could it be because the tag ripped out? .... And what do you think should I do? The seller does not accept returns :S


----------



## hellokitty99

^ how did the seller described the condition and did they disclose the damage in the auction?  if not, you can try to contact them for either a partial refund (if you want to keep the dress) or ask for a return.  if they say no, file a SNAD.  even if the seller says no returns, ebay or paypal will make them if you win the claim.


----------



## lilflobowl

*dez*, you can get HLs altered; most likely they can take it the area where the zipper is for the upper portion & they'd have to take in the two sides for the waist-down.

*diane_g*, looks like the two snags are from where the tag was originally. If it's not visible from the outside I would ask the seller for a partial refund, especially if these weren't highlighted during the auction. Good luck!


----------



## OrangeCounty

I agree with Hello Kitty. If the seller did not clearly state that there was damage to the dress in the auction, you deserve a refund.


----------



## vhdos

OMG!!!!!!  I just pulled the trigger on my very first HL bandage dress.  Here it is:  https://www.theoutnet.com/product/72790#
It's just a plain, scoop neck, purple tank dress.  There was only one size 2 left, so I hope it fits.  I'm probably a size XXS (5'3", 99 pounds).  I didn't even have time to think, I just quickly typed in my payment info and checked out.  I can always return it if it doesn't work, right?
*SO excited!*  I think I'll hold off on telling my DH until he sees it on me.  If it looks good, it will be hard to argue with the purchase
How is Outnet's shipping?


----------



## vhdos

shockboogie said:


> I finally got the two dresses from Outnet - the purple scoop basic dress and the Estelle. I got the Estelle in my normal HL size of XS but when I tried it, it was pretty baggy. Not a good look. What's weird is that I've gained weight :cry: so I guess this style just runs large. Then I tried on the scoop dress in XXS and I'm not sure if it looks too small on me and makes my arms look huge and my belly protrude. Maybe it's time for some Spanx. I've been putting on the pounds lately which have been quite depressing... so girls, let me know if it looks too small on me or not. Please be honest so I know if I should return this or not. TIA!



Was the purple dress in an XXS listed as a size 2 on Outnet?  I believe that that is the same one that I just got and when they sent me the order confirmation it said XS, so I'm wondering if the dress I get is going to be an XS or an XXS?  This is my first experience shopping on Outnet.  Did you end up keeping the purple dress shockboogie?  I think that it looked great on you


----------



## keychain

shockboogie, I don't think it's too small on you. I like the color and fit.


----------



## caterpillar

I've been wanting the coral dress from Resort 09 for a while now. But I finally got it! I had to get an XS b/c that's all they had left and it's a little too big everywhere minus the hips (I have huge hips). 

Does anyone have any experience altering the dresses to make them smaller? I know some people have gotten them altered in length. Also, anywhere in SF that's a good place? I've heard Diaz Brothers but I read reviews on yelp and they seem to not get such good ratings...


----------



## bethsygo

Thank you for the reply hello kitty, lilflobowl and Orange County. 

In the lisitng she said the dress was in "excellent condition". I sent the seller a note & she says the holes were already there when she bought the dress. Hmmm... She says the paint of the zipper really chips due to dry cleaning.. Does this happen to your dresses too?

Keeping my fingers crossed she agrees to a partial refund...


----------



## soundjade

nerdybirdy they look fabulous ! esp. love the navy one 

vhdos - size 0 is a xxs, size 2 is xs 

fyi to others, if you are a 0 and you put on the XXS, it will feel like it won't fit.  let the SA zip it up for you cause it will stretch to conform to your body


----------



## olialm1

it looks really nice caterpillar!


----------



## dreamdoll

*caterpillar*, love the dress on you, beautiful!!


----------



## dreamdoll

Congrats!! Do post pics when you get it 



vhdos said:


> OMG!!!!!!  I just pulled the trigger on my very first HL bandage dress.  Here it is:  https://www.theoutnet.com/product/72790#
> It's just a plain, scoop neck, purple tank dress.  There was only one size 2 left, so I hope it fits.  I'm probably a size XXS (5'3", 99 pounds).  I didn't even have time to think, I just quickly typed in my payment info and checked out.  I can always return it if it doesn't work, right?
> *SO excited!*  I think I'll hold off on telling my DH until he sees it on me.  If it looks good, it will be hard to argue with the purchase
> How is Outnet's shipping?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Hi girls, quick update I called Nordstrom and asked about HL dresses getting altered and they said it is definitely doable and their alteration dept has done alterations on HL dresses. 
Obviously since my dress is not from there I can't take it to them, but at least there is hope! 

girls, your new dresses are gorgeous! I know for next time what size I really need


----------



## OrangeCounty

Dezyn - you can take the dress there regardless of where you bought it but you will have to pay extra to get the alteration since you did not purchase it from Nordstrom.


----------



## vhdos

soundjade said:


> nerdybirdy they look fabulous ! esp. love the navy one
> 
> vhdos - size 0 is a xxs, size 2 is xs
> 
> fyi to others, if you are a 0 and you put on the XXS, it will feel like it won't fit.  let the SA zip it up for you cause it will stretch to conform to your body



Yes, but that's what's confusing about the Outnet sizing.  It lists XXS as 0-2.  I'm guessing that I'm going to end up with an XS and it may be too big.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> hi ladies!! SO Excited! I scored these 2:



look what i finally got!!


----------



## finer_woman

So...I got my teal/grey zip front dress from the haute look sale and it had FOUR holes in it! Luckily they are all at the seams and I can get it repaired. I guess that's why it was being sold at that price. Must have been a customer return from someone who couldnt fit into the xxs. Other than that I love it altough i'm too boobalicious with my "C"s and I need to wear something to help suck in my lower belly that's still hanging around from my pregnancy last year. But I will make it work lol. I'll try to post some pics tomorrow


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

OrangeCounty said:


> Dezyn - you can take the dress there regardless of where you bought it but you will have to pay extra to get the alteration since you did not purchase it from Nordstrom.



Really?! The SA I spoke to said I can't since I didnkt buy it from there.  I could call the alteration dept. And ask them directly.


----------



## OrangeCounty

Yes - I get jeans hemmed there that I never bought at the store. It wasnt an Herve but they should do it for you. When I worked there they used to do this, but they dont like taking on the risk if something bad happens because they would have a harder time replacing the dress since its not in their stock. I would definitely call and ask to speak to a manager before taking it in.


----------



## sarahoo

finer_woman said:


> So...I got my teal/grey zip front dress from the haute look sale and it had FOUR holes in it! Luckily they are all at the seams and I can get it repaired. I guess that's why it was being sold at that price. Must have been a customer return from someone who couldnt fit into the xxs. Other than that I love it altough i'm too boobalicious with my "C"s and I need to wear something to help suck in my lower belly that's still hanging around from my pregnancy last year. But I will make it work lol. I'll try to post some pics tomorrow



I just got my HL from the haute look sale, too, and am having a very similar problem.  Makeup stain on the front of the dress, snags in the fabric right in the front middle of the dress.  Also, it came with the incorrect tags that had been cut off another dress and tied on to mine.  It's still wearable, but still pretty disappointing.


----------



## PANda_USC

*caterpillar S* gorgeous!

*nerdy L*, dorado strass hands down. LOL.


----------



## sarahoo

Ahh, I emailed hautelook about the issue, and they offered a refund on the dress. I told them I'd like to keep the dress and will just take it to get cleaned, and see if a tailor can repair the snags.  They offered me a 10% refund + a shipping refund, which seems fair enough.  I like the dress, although the flower took some time to grow on me.  This is my first HL dress also, and my second post on the purse forum! eek.  I'll post a pic although I'm still getting used to how I look in the dress D:


----------



## vhdos

^Welcome to TPF sarah!  Congrats on your first HL.  The colors in that dress look gorgeous with your skin tone.


----------



## karolinec1

Hi all!  I just got my first HL today (from Outnet), and I'm not sure I sized it right.  It fits comfortably around the waist and hips, but it's loose around the bust.  Other than realizing exactly how non-busty I am, the fact that I was able to zip it up with zero effort makes me think that I should have gotten a smaller size.  It's not loose around the waist and hips, but it's... comfortable.  (Maybe too comfortable?)  What's your experience with HL?  Does it depend on the cut? Should they fit tight around the waist and hips?  Should it take some effort to zip up when they're new?

I'm not looking to cut off circulation anywhere, but after reading everyone's posts, I'm concerned that it was too easy to get the dress on.


----------



## caterpillar

^it should take some effort to zip. not like squeezing in, but it shouldn't just zip up super fast and easy. 

there also shouldn't be any wrinkling or space between the dress and you when you do regular movements.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

OrangeCounty said:


> Yes - I get jeans hemmed there that I never bought at the store. It wasnt an Herve but they should do it for you. When I worked there they used to do this, but they dont like taking on the risk if something bad happens because they would have a harder time replacing the dress since its not in their stock. I would definitely call and ask to speak to a manager before taking it in.


 
Thanks *OC, *I called and spoke to customer service, they said it shouldn't be a problem. I am going to stop by on my way home Friday since it's so close to my house and see what they say


----------



## bethsygo

finer_woman - I had a similar problem with my dress. Any ideas on how to fix the holes? Can it be altered? 4 holes? Darnnn now we know why it was on sale


----------



## bethsygo

The dress looks great on you Sarah! Are the snags visible when worn?


----------



## Nico3327

Hi ladies!  I hope you don't mind my posting this, but it's rather daunting searching through 250+ pages looking for an answer to my question!

I'm a long time HL admirer but have yet to make any purchases.  I'm headed to NYC in a few weeks and wanted to know if you all have any recommendations as to who has the best HL selection?  I imagine I will want to try on as many different styles as I can to see what works best for my body.

Where should I go?  TIA!


----------



## sarahoo

bethsygo said:


> The dress looks great on you Sarah! Are the snags visible when worn?



They're visible when worn... to me, but they're tiny.  I'm not sure if they're noticeable to anyone else. In photographs, they don't seem to be very visible due to the lighting/flash.  They just look like someone's fingernails snagged the material when trying it on. It's enough to perpetually annoy me, but I don't think anyone else would think anything of them unless they tried the dress on and noticed them herself.


----------



## barbapapa

Hi Ladies! Anyone has a good SA to recommend from a boutique to buy HL dresses?


----------



## finer_woman

bethsygo said:


> finer_woman - I had a similar problem with my dress. Any ideas on how to fix the holes? Can it be altered? 4 holes? Darnnn now we know why it was on sale


 
Since all of my holes were at the seams, i plan on taking it to a tailor and just having them fixed. Hopefully it should be easy enough


----------



## vhdos

karolinec1 said:


> Hi all!  I just got my first HL today (from Outnet), and I'm not sure I sized it right.  It fits comfortably around the waist and hips, but it's loose around the bust.  Other than realizing exactly how non-busty I am, the fact that I was able to zip it up with zero effort makes me think that I should have gotten a smaller size.  It's not loose around the waist and hips, but it's... comfortable.  (Maybe too comfortable?)  What's your experience with HL?  Does it depend on the cut? Should they fit tight around the waist and hips?  Should it take some effort to zip up when they're new?
> 
> I'm not looking to cut off circulation anywhere, but after reading everyone's posts, I'm concerned that it was too easy to get the dress on.



I'm still waiting for my very first HL to arrive in the mail, so I can't speak from experience.  However, I do know that the fit of the HL is supposed to be tight.  The concept is that the dress is supposed to "hold" you in, which is one of the main differences that people notice when comparing HL look-a-likes to an authentic HL.  It's the tight fit that makes the HL stand out from the rest.  Can you exchange it for a smaller size or maybe have it professionally altered?


----------



## karolinec1

Thanks, vhdos & caterpillar!  I wish I could try on a size smaller for fit, but everyone who carries it in Toronto only has HLs left in Large.  I purchased another one in a smaller size, so let's see how that goes when it arrives next week!  Fingers crossed!

P.S.  This is addictive!  I've already got my eye on two others on pre-order...  Just need to figure out the sizing first!


----------



## vhdos

UGH!  So here I sit.  Waiting for my first HL to arrive.  I'm supposed to be home from 8am-7pm to sign for the package.  Chances are, the UPS delivery will arrive during the only 15 minutes that I need to be away from the house today while picking up my kids at school.


----------



## lilflobowl

*dez*, cool beans! I'm so glad it's going to work out for you!

*Nerdy*, modelling pics please!

*vhdos*, congrats! I'm not sure how quickly Outnet ships but I sure hope it'll reach you soon enough!

*bethysgo*, I don't think it's entirely impossible but probably after many times of being dry-cleaned? How was the dress described as? Worn/brand new/..?

*finer_woman*, congrats! The holes can be fixed easily I should think.

*sarahoo*, very cute! I like this on you!

*Nico*, I'm not sure about NYC but I think if you are able to find a HL boutique you should be in good hands... sorry! I've only bought HL over the phone/email!

*barbapapa*, try Matthew at the Troy outlet? I don't have his contact now but I think if you search this thread, or the previous HL thread, shockboogie had shared his contact details.


----------



## vhdos

I waited ALL day and finally, at 7:15pm, UPS arrived with my very first HL.  It's perfect  XXS, purple tank dress.  I'm in love...


----------



## olialm1

vhdos post pictures! definitely with some CLs (I saw your collection thread!)


----------



## vhdos

^I would love to post pics, but they will have to wait until tomorrow.  My poor daughter is not feeling well and needs her momma tonight.


----------



## tillie46

vhdos said:


> I waited ALL day and finally, at 7:15pm, UPS arrived with my very first HL.  It's perfect  XXS, purple tank dress.  I'm in love...



Vhdos..........do you have any pictures of the HL?  I saw one today at Sawgrass Mills........NM Last Call, and it was a purple tank dress.....size XS...........and it was $200!  No defects.......it was perfect!


----------



## gymangel812

tillie46 said:


> Vhdos..........do you have any pictures of the HL?  I saw one today at Sawgrass Mills........NM Last Call, and it was a purple tank dress.....size XS...........and it was $200!  No defects.......it was perfect!


whoa do they do charge sends? i want!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Hi ladies! I have been staring at everyone's pic for awhile now, and wow. Really beautiful! So I am going to a wedding this month and originally, I was going to wear a black dress. But last night I saw this and fell in love. So after thinking for one night, I bought it first thing in the morning! What do you guys think? 

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/88677#

I lost a bit baby weight and I am in between size 4-6 so I decides on S. Do you think it might be too tight on me? If I post a pix whn it arrives, wld you please help me to decide if I need a bigger size? Thank you in advance!!


----------



## vhdos

Here is just a few quick pics.  Sorry about the poor picture quality.  I love the dress, but I'm still not sure if it's a bit too boobalicious...


----------



## karolinec1

^^ You look awesome!


----------



## tillie46

*Vhdos.......* That's the same dress that I saw yesterday.  It looks beautiful on you!


----------



## Baggaholic

I love the dresses ladies!!!! Everyone looks so FIERCE!!! 

I too am avid Hervé collector. Just recently I scored the Julie leather jacket. I scored it at 80% off the original price Woohoo! Pics to come...


----------



## olialm1

I really like it vhdos. I don't think it's too much of a boob dress though, and it can easily be toned down with a blazer or cardigan.


----------



## vhdos

tillie46 said:


> *Vhdos.......* That's the same dress that I saw yesterday.  It looks beautiful on you!



Wow, that would be such a steal at $200.  I wish it was an XXS...


----------



## beduina

Hi girls,
I'm new to the Herve Leger world, i've wanting to get one for a long time it's just the ones i really want are from old seasons, hard to find. So i'm using *bay as my source, i came across this amazing dress, there's two things putting me off: the price and the seller (who has 16 negative feedback buyers stating items were fake but, sold nearly 10.000 items )
This is dress btw


----------



## vhdos

^too many red flags for me.  If the price is too good to be true, then it probably is, and negative feedback questioning authenticity would ensure that _I_ wouldn't buy from that seller.


----------



## beduina

^ Sorry, when i said the price is putting me off, it's cos it's way expensive. Really don't know, i love the dress!


----------



## vhdos

^Oh, that's different.  Still, be careful with negative feedback.


----------



## vhdos

beduina said:


> Hi girls,
> I'm new to the Herve Leger world, i've wanting to get one for a long time it's just the ones i really want are from old seasons, hard to find. So i'm using *bay as my source, i came across this amazing dress, there's two things putting me off: the price and the seller (who has 16 negative feedback buyers stating items were fake but, sold nearly 10.000 items )
> This is dress btw



Is this the same dress or a different one?
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/88694


----------



## OrangeCounty

Do you guys think this dress is too much to wear to a wedding?


----------



## xiaoxiao

OMG this is a GREAT bargain!!

http://www.shopbop.com/novelty-esse...4302164176&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall


----------



## vhdos

OrangeCounty said:


> Do you guys think this dress is too much to wear to a wedding?



It depends.  It seems like it might be a little bit too much cleavage, but that kind of depends on your body.  Stunning dress though - I love the colors!


----------



## beduina

*vhdos* that link is dead


----------



## vhdos

^sorry.  Just go to Outnet.com and search Herve Leger under Designers.  Looking at the two dresses again, I think the Outnet dress was different, but pretty similar.


----------



## beduina

^I saw it , it's pretty similar. Shame there isn't my size  thanks anyway ...still thinking about it


----------



## bebefuzz

Do you think this dress is too much for a wedding. I can stretch it down (and it will stay down) to where it will be below the fingertip test. 

It's not low cut to show any real cleavage. 
Give me your honest opinion. Thanks!

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/sale/women/herve-leger/item10016833.aspx#


----------



## vhdos

^What is the fingertip test?
It's a pretty dress.  It would be a bit short for me for a wedding.  It was my impression that bottom hems of HL dresses tend to just naturally rise up on their own, but if you think that you could keep it down, then I guess maybe that's different.


----------



## bebefuzz

yea.. you are right, when I actually walked with the dress, it got really short again. Plus the husband told me the dress was too much, but of course, I can't listen to him. 

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## karolinec1

*vhdos*/*caterpillar*:  you were 150% right!  I sized down, and I totally see the difference in the fit!  Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## vhdos

^Thats awesome, karolinec1!  I'm glad that you found the right fit
bebefuzz- yes, standing in one place is one thing, but walking/moving around is another when you're talking about skin-tight fabric.  It just tends to ride up.  Initially, I thought that my purple tank dress was too long (it hits just above the knees), but after wearing it around the house for a while, I realized that it was a good length after all.  Good luck on finding a dress for the wedding!


----------



## betty.lee

just got the email this morning.  $500. off $2000. or more.  i think it's only good in stores though.


----------



## olialm1

beduina said:


> Hi girls,
> I'm new to the Herve Leger world, i've wanting to get one for a long time it's just the ones i really want are from old seasons, hard to find. So i'm using *bay as my source, i came across this amazing dress, there's two things putting me off: the price and the seller (who has 16 negative feedback buyers stating items were fake but, sold nearly 10.000 items )
> This is dress btw



I have this dress in black  If you send me the link I can take a look at it and see if it looks similar to mine in terms of 'realness'/authentication


----------



## olialm1

bebefuzz said:


> Do you think this dress is too much for a wedding. I can stretch it down (and it will stay down) to where it will be below the fingertip test.
> 
> It's not low cut to show any real cleavage.
> Give me your honest opinion. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/sale/women/herve-leger/item10016833.aspx#



Don't buy it, especially for a wedding - it's not practical. I bought it last February from Gilt/Hautelook and ended up selling it because it was too short. I posted modeling pictures in the thread somewhere here but I can try to find them and re-post them or message them to you. If you do decide to buy it anyway then size up because the criss cross bandages in the front are really constrictive.


----------



## felicia-a

hi! i just bought my first herve leger and it definetly wont be last.
was lusting after the herve leger blake lively wore on gossip girl so when it popped up on ebay i just had to have it!
i was just wondering what shoes you guys wear to the dresses?
im wearing mine to my senior prom and would love your opinions.

also, which spanx would i wear underneath??





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## vhdos

^From what I've read and the experience that I have with only one HL dress, you can't wear Spanx with many styles because they show through.


----------



## felicia-a

okay thanks, guess ill just have to squeeze in a few more tennis practices before prom


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

felicia-a said:


> also, which spanx would i wear underneath??



I personally like to wear spanx to know I won't have any Britney-esque moments.

You can wear SPANX: Skinny Britches Mid-Thigh Shaper bc ones like these don't have the line in the middle. I know the one I posted is purple but it comes in many colors.

I know Bloomingdales has some highwaisted ones without the mid-seam, which is the usual issue with spanx imo.


----------



## vhdos

I decided no Spanx not because of the middle seam, but because of the waist line that it makes under such a tight-fitting dress.  You could always take the dress shopping with you and try on some different Spanx underneath to see if they work for you felecia.  Have fun at prom!


----------



## karolinec1

Try Commandos (not going commando, but the brand, "Commando").  They're laser-cut, and very thin, with no elastic edging, so they won't show the waistband or pantylines.  However, they are NOT like Spanx - they aren't designed to suck everything in!


----------



## betty.lee

felicia-a said:


> hi! i just bought my first herve leger and it definetly wont be last.
> was lusting after the herve leger blake lively wore on gossip girl so when it popped up on ebay i just had to have it!
> i was just wondering what shoes you guys wear to the dresses?
> im wearing mine to my senior prom and would love your opinions.
> 
> also, which spanx would i wear underneath??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



you look great!  have fun!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

felicia-a said:


> hi! i just bought my first herve leger and it definetly wont be last.
> was lusting after the herve leger blake lively wore on gossip girl so when it popped up on ebay i just had to have it!
> i was just wondering what shoes you guys wear to the dresses?
> im wearing mine to my senior prom and would love your opinions.
> 
> also, which spanx would i wear underneath??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 
you look fab!


----------



## beduina

olialm1 said:


> I have this dress in black  If you send me the link I can take a look at it and see if it looks similar to mine in terms of 'realness'/authentication



Here's the link! 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....732739&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3524wt_940

Thanks!


----------



## beduina

I assume this a fake right? thanks 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190388470463#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## gymangel812

love that dress! i'm too afraid to buy HLs on ebay  i wear spanx under my HLs and the seam never shows. i think i have the power panties...


felicia-a said:


> hi! i just bought my first herve leger and it definetly wont be last.
> was lusting after the herve leger blake lively wore on gossip girl so when it popped up on ebay i just had to have it!
> i was just wondering what shoes you guys wear to the dresses?
> im wearing mine to my senior prom and would love your opinions.
> 
> also, which spanx would i wear underneath??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## keychain

felicia-a, you look fabulous.


----------



## caterpillar

you should try the 'wacoal hope on a hanger' leg shaper. it works a lot better than spanx. i tried several spanx underneath an herve leger and they all showed up except for the wacoal one (works under jersey dresses too, where spanx def doesn't work)


----------



## olialm1

beduina said:


> Here's the link!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....732739&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3524wt_940
> 
> Thanks!



It looks good to me, but be cautious/wary of their feedback. I also think it's overpriced - for that much do you think you'll wear it enough?  I bought my black/cream one in May of 2009 and it cost me $585, and I got it from Divastylestar on ebay. She's also a Tpfer.


----------



## Nico3327

Hi all, I'm not sure if this is the right place to post, but I was hoping to have an HL authenticated.  I had these pics sent from an ebay seller and they look okay to me, but I'm a total HL newbie.  I know this dress has been faked before, so any opinions you can give me would be great.  Thanks!


----------



## lilac0485

Hi girls - I only have one Herve Leger dress, but is there special cleaning that is required.  I have a simple bandage dress with no embellishments.  My dry cleaner who is on the pricey side charged $150 which I think is a ripoff.


----------



## PurseAddict79

Did anyone else receive a $500 off a purchase of $2000 or more this weekend from HL?

Can only be used in stores, valid through May 22. If anyone wants it I can forward the email


----------



## vhdos

Yes, I got it.  Wish it was $500 off $1000 though - LOL


----------



## olialm1

^Yeah. I wouldn't even buy any of those dresses for $500 off $2000 because they all go on sale regardless eventually.


----------



## vhdos

I'm hoping to catch some sales this weekend.  I have a shopping trip planned to about the only place in my state where you can find high-end luxury goods.  I'm going with a girlfriend and spending the night in a swanky hotel.  I _so_ need to get away and I _so_ need to shop!  I'm hoping to score a new HL or a pair of CLs - tough choice for me, but I've been bitten by the HL bug very recently


----------



## beduina

Thanks olialm1, yeah that's what's putting me off , not only the price but also the little negative feedback. Hopefully an authentic (less overpriced) one will pop up eventually.
Do any of you own this dress?


----------



## Suzanelk

Hi ladies. I searched this thread and the previous one and I understand there was some controversy over whether this ebay seller Tullulahgrace was authentic or not for HL dresses. I am hoping to buy one from her that I ABSOLUTELY love and can't seem to find anywhere else.

Can anyone tell me whether or not she is an authentic seller and i can buy with confidence? I am hoping to buy the carmen electra dress that the controversy was over originally!

Thanks ladies!


----------



## PANda_USC

*Suzanelk*, she is absolutely authentic from what I can tell. I never purchased an HL dress from her, but I did purchase a pair of $3K Christian Louboutins from her. She is a sweetheart!


----------



## Suzanelk

PANda_USC said:


> *Suzanelk*, she is absolutely authentic from what I can tell. I never purchased an HL dress from her, but I did purchase a pair of $3K Christian Louboutins from her. She is a sweetheart!



Thanks Panda!


----------



## Baggaholic

felicia-a said:


> hi! i just bought my first herve leger and it definetly wont be last.
> was lusting after the herve leger blake lively wore on gossip girl so when it popped up on ebay i just had to have it!
> i was just wondering what shoes you guys wear to the dresses?
> im wearing mine to my senior prom and would love your opinions.
> 
> also, which spanx would i wear underneath??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



WOW! That dress is stunning on you!


----------



## Baggaholic

I found a solution to replace the spanx. Just buy it a size smaller and the dress will act like a girdle too. 

I have not had a problem yet. I just purchased http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod99790002&eItemId=prod99790002&cmCat=search&searchType=MAIN&parentId=&icid=&rte=%252Fsearch.jhtml%253FNo%253D0%2526Ntt%253Dherve%252Bleger%2526_requestid%253D26907%2526N%253D0%2526va%253Dt I had originally tried it on in a Medium and it was huge. Then I tried on an S and it was a good fit and but it still showed my little bump. So I decided to try it on in an XS and WOW! It gave me the coca cola btl figure and a tiny waist. Wore it a bunch of times already and the seems hold up pretty well. No sign of stretch or damage.


----------



## vhdos

^yes, I think that was the intention of the HL bandage dress all along.  They are meant to be super-tight and the high-quality fabric and craftsmanship is designed to "give" you a figure and hold you in.


----------



## Suzanelk

I am a size small, but the dress I want is only available in XXsmall. Do you think it is reasonable to be able to squeeze myself into?

Thanks!


----------



## PANda_USC

^*suzanelk*, I think an XXS would fit an XS at most.  Their XXS from their recent seasons has been running a bit large in my opinion, but not from XXS--->S, only XXS--->XS


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Thanks *OC, *I called and spoke to customer service, they said it shouldn't be a problem. I am going to stop by on my way home Friday since it's so close to my house and see what they say


 

 So, I went to Nordstrom this past Saturday and was really disappointed. First, the SA immediately said they would not touch my dress since it was not bought from there. After a few frustrating minutes of back and forth, I wasn't getting anywhere. The alteration lady was at least nice enough to have me try it on so she can at least pin it on me and give her opinion. What a mistake! She barely pinned it and it was still falling off of me and she said that was the best that could possibly be done. I left feeling really annoyed and upset. 
Now I need to go to my mom's steamstress who my mom assures me will be able to alter my dress to fit right. 

crossing my fingers!


----------



## lilflobowl

good luck *dez*! I know there are some girls in the Bay area who found good tailors - not sure if there'll be good ones where you are. 

If there's an HL boutique in your area my suggestion would be to call them & ask them for recommendations. Just tell them that you bought a dress previously & lost weight so you'll need to alter it down a bit!


----------



## dreamdoll

*felicia-a*, love the dress on you!!


----------



## jackyluxury

to nico3327  

that dress is a fake :'( for certain


----------



## jackyluxury

Nico3327 said:


> Hi all, I'm not sure if this is the right place to post, but I was hoping to have an HL authenticated.  I had these pics sent from an ebay seller and they look okay to me, but I'm a total HL newbie.  I know this dress has been faked before, so any opinions you can give me would be great.  Thanks!





that dress is a fake :'( for certain


----------



## Nico3327

^ Yeah, I kind of figured that out after doing a whole bunch of research on my own.  No worries though - I found an authentic one at a local boutique that I'm going to go try on next week!


----------



## jackyluxury

clothingguru said:


> You should ask for clearer pics and pictures of the tag attached and Herve Black tag that comes attached as a price tag sort of.





unfortunately i know that seller omos.closet sells fake herve leger dresses and only fakes. he/she always says dress was bought in this store in dallas or wherever which threw me off at first because i thought well, somebody who sells fakes would cover themselves in a bit but i know for certain he/she sells fakes. in the beginning she used the stock photo ´s of the fakes, with which she now stopped because those listings got deleted. i asked her for photo´s of all her dresses and know for certain that they are fakes. i work with herve leger on a daily basis and would not say this about a seller if i was not 100% sure. she also has sold 3 of the same dresses
this one for instance she has sold 3 times: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140400534556#ht_1744wt_1160 which is kind of strange if you have your dresses for personal use don´t ya think. ofcourse that alone would not mean they are fake.
you can tell it is a fake by the color of the brown. the authentic one has a darker dustier brown. (as you also can see if you look at the pictures of the celebrtiry´s. also the pink color of the bandage that goes under the bust is supposed to be more of a silver is pink-taupe colour. 
i am so sad for the person who paid 690 usd for it!

so sad :'(


----------



## jackyluxury

Nico3327 said:


> ^ Yeah, I kind of figured that out after doing a whole bunch of research on my own.  No worries though - I found an authentic one at a local boutique that I'm going to go try on next week!



and right you are! good luck!


----------



## vhdos

jackyluxury said:


> unfortunately i know that seller omos.closet sells fake herve leger dresses and only fakes. he/she always says dress was bought in this store in dallas or wherever which threw me off at first because i thought well, somebody who sells fakes would cover themselves in a bit but i know for certain he/she sells fakes. in the beginning she used the stock photo ´s of the fakes, with which she now stopped because those listings got deleted. i asked her for photo´s of all her dresses and know for certain that they are fakes. i work with herve leger on a daily basis and would not say this about a seller if i was not 100% sure. she also has sold 3 of the same dresses
> this one for instance she has sold 3 times: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140400534556#ht_1744wt_1160 which is kind of strange if you have your dresses for personal use don´t ya think. ofcourse that alone would not mean they are fake.
> you can tell it is a fake by the color of the brown. the authentic one has a darker dustier brown. (as you also can see if you look at the pictures of the celebrtiry´s. also the pink color of the bandage that goes under the bust is supposed to be more of a silver is pink-taupe colour.
> i am so sad for the person who paid 690 usd for it!
> 
> so sad :'(



I'm really confused by this post.  Although this seller doesn't have a _lot_ of feedback, their feedback _is_ 100%.  If you are selling fake dresses, some where along the way, someone is going to leave you negative feedback.  Every buyer not only left positive feedback, but also had pretty darn good things to say about this seller.  Are you telling us that every buyer has successfully been scammed by this seller because I would find that hard to believe - not that I don't _want_ to believe you jackyluxury, I just find it _hard _to believe...


----------



## beduina

Wonder if you can help me, for those who own the teal beaded dress, is the line of material down the back of the dress (either side of the zip) a darker different colour or is the same colour as the rest of the dress? thanks


----------



## jackyluxury

vhdos said:


> I'm really confused by this post.  Although this seller doesn't have a _lot_ of feedback, their feedback _is_ 100%.  If you are selling fake dresses, some where along the way, someone is going to leave you negative feedback.  Every buyer not only left positive feedback, but also had pretty darn good things to say about this seller.  Are you telling us that every buyer has successfully been scammed by this seller because I would find that hard to believe - not that I don't _want_ to believe you jackyluxury, I just find it _hard _to believe...



hi  non taken. i understand where you are coming from as i used to go completely by ones feedback too....back in the day.
i work with herve leger pieces everyday (authentic that is) and we have questions come in every once in a while for authentication pieces that were bought on the internet. i am not the type of person who wants to bad mouth another sellers/people for no legit reason. however i know 100% certain her pieces are fake and know what i am talking about and am not just someone who thinks'' hey that looks kind of fake lets post it online''. i am very serious and would never do that.
about this seller...it is not THEY btw. it is one person.
she (assuming it is a she) sent me some pictures of her dresses. all of the dresses in the photo's she sent me were fake.
as said some pages back not that many people know what to look for to authenticate hl. it is very hard as the fakes are very good and close to the original these days. so fact is that if a seller sends a fake of very good quality  and is doing the fast shipping, correct packaging and good communication and the buyer does not know what to look for when it comes to authenticating their dress they will leave positive feedback. also these sellers are very sure to provide refunds in case the buyer knows the item is fake because otherwise they will get a charge back anyway. in cases as such  they often say, well my sister said she bought is at there and there i did not know..so sorry... which 9 out of 5 times results in positive feedback being left.
anyway i am not saying this for myself, it is not my money being lost. i just do feel kind of sad for the people that lose their money on it. if you don't want to believe it that is fine. not offended or hurt  at all. i completely understand. everybody is in title to their opinion i just really felt like warning about this seller and what you do with it is up to you.
best to all


----------



## vhdos

jackyluxury said:


> hi  non taken. i understand where you are coming from as i used to go completely by ones feedback too....back in the day.
> i work with herve leger pieces everyday (authentic that is) and we have questions come in every once in a while for authentication pieces that were bought on the internet. i am not the type of person who wants to bad mouth another sellers/people for no legit reason. however i know 100% certain her pieces are fake and know what i am talking about and am not just someone who thinks'' hey that looks kind of fake lets post it online''. i am very serious and would never do that.
> about this seller...it is not THEY btw. it is one person.
> she (assuming it is a she) sent me some pictures of her dresses. all of the dresses in the photo's she sent me were fake.
> as said some pages back not that many people know what to look for to authenticate hl. it is very hard as the fakes are very good and close to the original these days. so fact is that if a seller sends a fake of very good quality  and is doing the fast shipping, correct packaging and good communication and the buyer does not know what to look for when it comes to authenticating their dress they will leave positive feedback. also these sellers are very sure to provide refunds in case the buyer knows the item is fake because otherwise they will get a charge back anyway. in cases as such  they often say, well my sister said she bought is at there and there i did not know..so sorry... which 9 out of 5 times results in positive feedback being left.
> anyway i am not saying this for myself, it is not my money being lost. i just do feel kind of sad for the people that lose their money on it. if you don't want to believe it that is fine. not offended or hurt  at all. i completely understand. everybody is in title to their opinion i just really felt like warning about this seller and what you do with it is up to you.
> best to all



Do you "report" the dresses from this seller since you say they are all fake?  Whenever I find an EBay seller that sells inauthentic CL shoes, I report them.  I once reported about 20 pairs of shoes from the same seller.  The auction listings were removed and she tried to list about 10 more pairs over the next week or so, but I reported those too.  Eventually, she quit selling her fakes on EBay - or sold under a different name.  Instead of saying, "oh well, it's sad that someone got ripped off", I prefer to try and do something about it.
It's scary to think that all of those dresses are fake and no one even knows.  I consider myself to be a pretty educated EBay buyer, but honestly, I probably would have bought from that seller with that feedback...
Thanks for the info


----------



## jackyluxury

vhdos said:


> Do you "report" the dresses from this seller since you say they are all fake?  Whenever I find an EBay seller that sells inauthentic CL shoes, I report them.  I once reported about 20 pairs of shoes from the same seller.  The auction listings were removed and she tried to list about 10 more pairs over the next week or so, but I reported those too.  Eventually, she quit selling her fakes on EBay - or sold under a different name.  Instead of saying, "oh well, it's sad that someone got ripped off", I prefer to try and do something about it.
> It's scary to think that all of those dresses are fake and no one even knows.  I consider myself to be a pretty educated EBay buyer, but honestly, I probably would have bought from that seller with that feedback...
> Thanks for the info




hi  actually i did, when she (omos.closet) started selling she made the mistake of using the stock photo's of the fakes, i reported and the listings were removed a few hours later. i was not told what the consequences were for her as ebay never does that but she did not pop up with new hl dresses until around 1 month later, so i guess she had a warning and was temporarily not allowed to sell. 
to be honest i did not report any more of her dresses after that and you are completely right, i really should've, that is the best and first thing to do! point taken.
i do really want to make one thing clear. 
i would not say anything that can hurt a sellers reputation if i am not a 100% about the information that i am providing. simply because i don't think anyone has the right to do so. there luckily are still many many sellers who work very hard and honest to build up a good reputation and i don't think anyone has the right to say things that might cause harm that reputation if they are not 100% sure about the accusations they are making.
i saw a message somewhere else on tpf about hl dresses sold by tullulahgrace. someone said her dresses are fake because the one she had received from tullulahgrace had a different length then the same model hl dress worn by carmen electra... i mean seriously..that's uncalled for and disrespecting because it is common knowledge that all of the tullulah grace dresses are authentic without a doubt.
so really... if you say something like that know what you are talking about... that is what i think and i live by that rule.


----------



## jackyluxury

btw for the herve leger dresses she received 9 feedbacks all the rest has been for low cost vintage dresses.


----------



## linda83

^^ The photos she posted for the cream one-shoulder dress are definitely and very obviously fake. Definitely very sad that people are paying many hundreds for fakes


----------



## chakeli

Hi there,

I'm just wondering if one of you Herver Leger experts could help authenticate Herve Leger dresses that I bought recently. I am beginning to be aware of fakes that are being sold on eBay. 

Here are some pictures of the one shoulder dress I bought not too long ago:












Second dress I bought is relisted: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370375387993&_trksid=p2761.l1259

Thank you and I really appreciate your expertise on this matter!!!!
Please  wait
Image not available


----------



## jackyluxury

chakeli said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm just wondering if one of you Herver Leger experts could help authenticate Herve Leger dresses that I bought recently. I am beginning to be aware of fakes that are being sold on eBay.
> 
> Here are some pictures of the one shoulder dress I bought not too long ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second dress I bought is relisted: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370375387993&_trksid=p2761.l1259
> 
> Thank you and I really appreciate your expertise on this matter!!!!
> Please  wait
> Image not available




one shoulder dress in the pictures is fake 
the relisted dress authentic


----------



## jackyluxury

jackyluxury said:


> hi  actually i did, when she (omos.closet) started selling she made the mistake of using the stock photo's of the fakes, i reported and the listings were removed a few hours later. i was not told what the consequences were for her as ebay never does that but she did not pop up with new hl dresses until around 1 month later, so i guess she had a warning and was temporarily not allowed to sell.
> to be honest i did not report any more of her dresses after that and you are completely right, i really should've, that is the best and first thing to do! point taken.
> i do really want to make one thing clear.
> i would not say anything that can hurt a sellers reputation if i am not a 100% about the information that i am providing. simply because i don't think anyone has the right to do so. there luckily are still many many sellers who work very hard and honest to build up a good reputation and i don't think anyone has the right to say things that might cause harm that reputation if they are not 100% sure about the accusations they are making.
> i saw a message somewhere else on tpf about hl dresses sold by tullulahgrace. someone said her dresses are fake because the one she had received from tullulahgrace had a different length then the same model hl dress worn by carmen electra... i mean seriously..that's uncalled for and disrespecting because it is common knowledge that all of the tullulah grace dresses are authentic without a doubt.
> so really... if you say something like that know what you are talking about... that is what i think and i live by that rule.




omos.closet = now heavensenttrend . 
i gues someone else might have reported her. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl..._trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2#ht_1879wt_1160

she is not very smart to she ''i bought this at this store in the mall'' if she get's caught...and she will eventually... she'll be completely stuck.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

i finally have modeling pics!!!


----------



## chakeli

Hi Jackyluxury,

Thank you for responding to my post. 

Could you tell me what action I could take to deal with the seller that sold me the fake Herve Leger dress? She claimed that it was 100% authentic. I'm really disappointed and I feel really stupid for buying into what she said about the dress! Seller is stinky_wink on eBay.

She has other HL listings too. Item numbers: 150441470409, 150436981693 (the dress that I won)

I've already contacted stinky_wink to come to a resolution. I want a full refund back! I am NOT paying a single dime for a FAKE item!

I know I could report this seller but I'll wait to hear from her before I take any drastic measure.

Any thoughts?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

chakeli said:


> Hi Jackyluxury,
> 
> Thank you for responding to my post.
> 
> Could you tell me what action I could take to deal with the seller that sold me the fake Herve Leger dress? She claimed that it was 100% authentic. I'm really disappointed and I feel really stupid for buying into what she said about the dress! Seller is stinky_wink on eBay.
> 
> She has other HL listings too. Item numbers: 150441470409, 150436981693 (the dress that I won)
> 
> I've already contacted stinky_wink to come to a resolution. I want a full refund back! I am NOT paying a single dime for a FAKE item!
> 
> I know I could report this seller but I'll wait to hear from her before I take any drastic measure.
> 
> Any thoughts?


 
If you want your money back just file a claim through ebay


----------



## jackyluxury

oooh i know that seller....yep sells only fakes.
if you paid with paypal using your credit card you can do a chargeback. that is so very simple. in most cases though the seller will do the ´´ohhh i had no idea, my sister-friend-boyfriend-niece bought it for me....you can send it back and i´ll refund you´´ thing. in that case i would just do that and get it over with (and have them pay for shipping both ways as well..... ) but if they don´t and you paid with paypal using your credit card...just file a charge back with your creditcard company. if you paid with paypal but without the credit card just file a paypal claim, they will refund you 
so sorry for you :'( GOOD LUCK


----------



## jackyluxury

beduina said:


> I assume this a fake right? thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190388470463#ht_500wt_1182



nope that actually appears to be authentic


----------



## Suzanelk

Hi lovely ladies!

Opinions on this dress:
Item: Auth Herve Leger Graffiti Black White Bandage Dress
Seller name: eye-catching-trips
link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250633150260&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
item number: 250633150260

The graffiti detailing throws me off...


----------



## Suzanelk

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i finally have modeling pics!!!



Wow! this looks amazing. I saw the dress on the outnet and wasn't sure but on you it is Va Va Voom. Nice pairing with the shoes


----------



## roussel

Nerdy wowza!! Total hotness!  I didn't really care about it from the pics but it really looks amazing on.  Looks great with the strass piggies


----------



## jackyluxury

Suzanelk said:


> Hi lovely ladies!
> 
> Opinions on this dress:
> Item: Auth Herve Leger Graffiti Black White Bandage Dress
> Seller name: eye-catching-trips
> link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250633150260&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> item number: 250633150260
> 
> The graffiti detailing throws me off...




i actually have not seen that model before but looking at the details it appears to be 100% authentic


----------



## Suzanelk

jackyluxury said:


> i actually have not seen that model before but looking at the details it appears to be 100% authentic



Thanks


----------



## beduina

jackyluxury said:


> nope that actually appears to be authentic



Really? wouldn't have thought Herve leger dresses come in plastic bags like that...
Thanks


----------



## ibezj

YAWZA, this looks amazing on you. I have a feeling if I saw this hanging on a hanger I would not look at it twice...but you make it look so interesting.



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i finally have modeling pics!!!


----------



## jackyluxury

beduina said:


> Really? wouldn't have thought Herve leger dresses come in plastic bags like that...
> Thanks



yes they do, sometimes


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

roussel said:


> Nerdy wowza!! Total hotness!  I didn't really care about it from the pics but it really looks amazing on.  Looks great with the strass piggies



Roussel thank you so much!!

Thank you ibezj, suzanelk


----------



## PANda_USC

*nerdy*, loveeee the bronze/gold combo, the dress, the shoes, everything!


----------



## chakeli

Hi Jackyluxury,

Just out of curiosity, how much should we be paying for Herve Leger dresses from older seasons?


----------



## chakeli

Hi Jackyluxury,

I'm just wondering if you have an opinion on how much we should b paying for Herve Leger dresses that are a few seasons old so we don't fall into the trap of "overpaying" for older designs of Herve Leger dresses.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

PANda_USC said:


> *nerdy*, loveeee the bronze/gold combo, the dress, the shoes, everything!



thank you panda!!   

i am trying to save this outfit for my b-day in july but it's going to be tough hehe.  i love living in a city where i can dress like this on any random night


----------



## lilflobowl

I aint jacky but I think you should set the limit yourself depending on how much you really want the dress.



chakeli said:


> Hi Jackyluxury,
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how much should we be paying for Herve Leger dresses from older seasons?


----------



## sharonephone

caterpillar said:


> you should try the 'wacoal hope on a hanger' leg shaper. it works a lot better than spanx. i tried several spanx underneath an herve leger and they all showed up except for the wacoal one (works under jersey dresses too, where spanx def doesn't work)


 
Caterpillar - Where did you find the wacoal? I can't seem to find it online and the only 'wacoal hope on a hanger' that Nordies carries was a "Hi Waist Shape Brief".

Thanks!


----------



## jackyluxury

chakeli said:


> Hi Jackyluxury,
> 
> I'm just wondering if you have an opinion on how much we should b paying for Herve Leger dresses that are a few seasons old so we don't fall into the trap of "overpaying" for older designs of Herve Leger dresses.




hi 
obviously that depends on several factors.
1st. what was the original price.
2nd. was it a model that was sold out isntantly and is still very much sought after or did it actually end up on sale. 
if it went on sale in most places, how much did it go for and how long was that ago. of course you should also ask yourself how much you want it like an other tpf´er said but still though, even if you want it very badly you don´t want to trough away money by overpaying....at least i would not. there is not one price i could give you for all models, but generally speaking for the older models i´d say around 500 to 600. 
again, that is generally speaking...if it was a model that went on sale many seasons ago and was not that sought after in the first place and is on ebay a lot it might be slightly less, if it was one of the sold out instantly models with a high original price it might be slightly more.


----------



## gymangel812

does anyone know if the tops have been faked or just the dresses?


----------



## jackyluxury

gymangel812 said:


> does anyone know if the tops have been faked or just the dresses?



i have not come across a fake hl top so far....


----------



## PANda_USC

Ahhh, I'm loving these two dresses!!! I hope I can find them in XXS. There's a lot of new HL dresses on Saks, Neiman's, Nordstroms, and the official HL site for you lovelies to check out, ^_^.


----------



## jackyluxury

i started an authenticate this herve leger tread for all of you gals with questions about the authenticity of herve leger items


----------



## jackyluxury

http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...leger-by-jackyluxury-591439.html#post15412486


----------



## olialm1

Panda, I thought they were going to stop making dresses in XXS? Or attempting to phase the size out at least? I could be wrong.


----------



## PANda_USC

*olia*, yahhh, I heard that and I'm still hoping it's not true! >_<. Their current XXS dresses are runner larger too...le sigh. Some styles seem to be released with XXS, others, no XXS. 

P.S: love your avi, hehehe. Romantique(as everything is when it gets translated into French, lol), :: swoons::


----------



## PANda_USC

Stopped by the HL boutique...bought it to match my future Louboutins(fingers crosses, ^_^). Wearing the dress with my CL Maggies...may get the dress shortened...


----------



## olialm1

Love it Panda. I drool over those Maggies btw! And thanks for the compliment about my avatar


----------



## lilflobowl

nice* Panda*! I think you should get it altered 'cos it seems a bit loose at the ends.


----------



## vhdos

PANda_USC said:


> *olia*, yahhh, I heard that and I'm still hoping it's not true! >_<. Their current XXS dresses are runner larger too...le sigh. Some styles seem to be released with XXS, others, no XXS.
> 
> P.S: love your avi, hehehe. Romantique(as everything is when it gets translated into French, lol), :: swoons::



Yikes!  What will we do with no XXS???  So unfair...


----------



## PANda_USC

*olia*, thank you hun!

*lilflo*, merci beaucoup! I think I will get it shortened...hmm..2-3 bands removed, ^_^!!

*vhdos*, we'll just need to get them altered...but luckily, meow, the HL boutique in San Francisco carries a lot of XXS! :: wink nudge enable::


----------



## roussel

G! I love that navy HL.  Something I'd totally wear but of course I am out of funds right now to afford it.  The maggies look perfect with it. BTW which CLs are you waiting for? 
OMG there's so many strass CLs in your siggy!


----------



## PANda_USC

*roussel*, I'm waiting for all of the ones in my siggy, ::grins widely:: But for this dress, I would pair it with the metallic blue strass fifis(if I can find em) or the very riches! Meow!!


----------



## vhdos

PANda_USC said:


> *olia*, thank you hun!
> 
> *lilflo*, merci beaucoup! I think I will get it shortened...hmm..2-3 bands removed, ^_^!!
> 
> *vhdos*, we'll just need to get them altered...but luckily, meow, the HL boutique in San Francisco carries a lot of XXS! :: wink nudge enable::



Very few people around here even know what an HL bandage dress is, so alterations seem like they would be a bit of a gamble for me...


----------



## laurayuki

small consignment find for me  vintage Herve Leger lace dress made in france! 

Vintage lace Herve Leger dress


----------



## bebefuzz

The last thing I want to do is offend anyone... and it's only my opinion and that doesn't count for much. 

But, after looking through this forum and hearing all the rave reviews, I purchased one. 

But, these dresses are really overpriced, even when they are 75% off. I have a herve leger in xxs and it's nice but I like some of my $50 dresses just as much. Seriously. 

Plus, I really don't think this is a flattering dress for a lot of body types and larger sizes; there's a reason why some very small people on this forum are wearing spanx underneath. So... I just wanted to say that before you pay for SO much for a dress that you hardly wear

like I said, only an opinion.


----------



## bebefuzz

Laurayuki, If you cut off the lace at the bottom of the dress, it would look really modern and sexy.


----------



## laurayuki

^ I actually think that's a pretty essential part of this dress, vintage, lace, mermaid bottom is vava voom sexy. cutting it off will look like... fish without tail. I suppose one can shorten it if there is no lace flare but then it looks like an aristocrat hoochy dress. anyway I love the vintage design and I'm not wearing heels in the pictures but with some CLs it will look great.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

bebefuzz said:


> Laurayuki, If you cut off the lace at the bottom of the dress, it would look really modern and sexy.


 
CUT OFF a vintage Herve Leger?!


----------



## saban

bebefuzz said:


> The last thing I want to do is offend anyone... and it's only my opinion and that doesn't count for much.
> 
> But, after looking through this forum and hearing all the rave reviews, I purchased one.
> 
> But, these dresses are really overpriced, even when they are 75% off. I have a herve leger in xxs and it's nice but I like some of my $50 dresses just as much. Seriously.
> 
> Plus, I really don't think this is a flattering dress for a lot of body types and larger sizes; there's a reason why some very small people on this forum are wearing spanx underneath. So... I just wanted to say that before you pay for SO much for a dress that you hardly wear
> 
> like I said, only an opinion.


 

I think the dress would lose much of its vintage quality if the bottom were cut off to look more modern.

I agree with you that prices are high for these babies but so is the case with many designers (Hermes, Chanel, Louboutin, etc....) I just feel that if the item is worth it to you then it's money well spent.

As for the dress being flattering, I'm no XXS, in fact I'm a large, and I couldn't believe how great my body looked after I tried one on. Perfect hourglass and everything. I was no Laurayuki, but was no Beth Ditto either.

A lot of my skinny friends are still considered kind of chubby for their frame and would need spanx to hide a pot belly caused my too much good food regardless of being an XXS. My more athletic friends are toned throughout and don't need shapers underneath body conscience clothing but they are definitely not a size 0.


----------



## PANda_USC

*laura*, I think it looks lovely.  If you wanted to trim the lace, God forbid, I think it would still have the dramatic mermaid look(just 2-3 inch snip). But it still looks elegant right now so...


----------



## lilflobowl

*laura*, the dress is very pretty! I agree with the others - keep the lace!


----------



## caterpillar

bebefuzz said:


> The last thing I want to do is offend anyone... and it's only my opinion and that doesn't count for much.
> 
> But, after looking through this forum and hearing all the rave reviews, I purchased one.
> 
> But, these dresses are really overpriced, even when they are 75% off. I have a herve leger in xxs and it's nice but I like some of my $50 dresses just as much. Seriously.
> 
> Plus, I really don't think this is a flattering dress for a lot of body types and larger sizes; there's a reason why some very small people on this forum are wearing spanx underneath. So... I just wanted to say that before you pay for SO much for a dress that you hardly wear
> 
> like I said, only an opinion.



I somewhat agree. But I think that could be said of any brand. Some dress styles just don't look good on me no matter what.

As for people wearing spanx underneath.. I don't think it's about size but more  how toned someone is. 

But I do agree they're very overpriced. Even at a very discounted price of $600 I still feel like it's too expensive, esp considering I could get just as nice of a dress (but not the same style) for much less. But the knockoffs don't come close to comparing so I continue to buy and love herve leger...


----------



## vhdos

bebefuzz said:


> The last thing I want to do is offend anyone... and it's only my opinion and that doesn't count for much.
> 
> But, after looking through this forum and hearing all the rave reviews, I purchased one.
> 
> But, these dresses are really overpriced, even when they are 75% off. I have a herve leger in xxs and it's nice but I like some of my $50 dresses just as much. Seriously.
> 
> Plus, I really don't think this is a flattering dress for a lot of body types and larger sizes; there's a reason why some very small people on this forum are wearing spanx underneath. So... I just wanted to say that before you pay for SO much for a dress that you hardly wear
> 
> like I said, only an opinion.



Overpriced?  But you cold say that about any high-end designer.  Part of the price tag is the name, so if people are willing to pay it, then it's not overpriced.
I guess I don't really see the comparison - a $50 dress to an HL.  I have no problem with a $50 dress.  In fact, I just bought a cute, black dress today for about $50 that I will rock with a new pair of black peep toe CL's.  But comparing that dress to an HL is not an apples to apples comparison.  
I also agree with the other poster that said that HL actually flatters their figure.  I am an XXS and often wear Spanx under other dresses/skirts just to "smooth" my rear view.  No Spanx needed with my HL - the rear view looks divine


----------



## HauteMama

bebefuzz said:


> Laurayuki, If you cut off the lace at the bottom of the dress, it would look really modern and sexy.


 
The lace is what makes the dress! I cannot imagine cutting it off! I very much agree about the mermaid look, and the lace bottom is an integral part of the look. I adore the vintage dress and I think it ought to stay EXACTLY the way it was designed.


----------



## chakeli

Hi there,

Is this an authentic HL dress? I can't tell:

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140409608869&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:CA:1123


----------



## chakeli

Just thought I might as well leave some feedback on this dress.

I'm not so sure about the bottom lace. In my personal opinion, the dress would look much sexier and less busy without the bottom lace.


----------



## chakeli

How do I leave a response for a specific post?


----------



## caterpillar

PANda_USC said:


> Ahhh, I'm loving these two dresses!!! I hope I can find them in XXS. There's a lot of new HL dresses on Saks, Neiman's, Nordstroms, and the official HL site for you lovelies to check out, ^_^.



lol but panda.. the first dress is like the one you already have!


----------



## PANda_USC

*caterpiller S*, you're right, but I find ivory and black more wearable than slate blue, hehehe. Anddd the beaded dress cuts too low and is weighed down by the beads..not good for flat-chested girls like moi, >_<.


----------



## bebefuzz

topnews.in/files/images/Christina-Milian5.jpg
very cute and sexy

media.onsugar.com/files/ons1/348/3482201/35_2009/9aa73b3599d6b9a6_Anna_Paquin_at_the_Nylon_magazine_s_party.jpg
I don't think this is flattering at all on her body type... and she's a cute girl.

These dresses are definitely the type that you want to try before you splurge!


----------



## caterpillar

panda, so are you just going to have 2 of the same dress! lol! true herve leger fanatic


----------



## PANda_USC

*caterpillar S*, eheh, not sure. The blue one was very, very short..I kind of felt like I looked like a "lady of the night" in it paired with 5" Louboutins, >_<.


----------



## ive_flipped

LOVE all the dresses ladies  It has inspired me to buy one. I am looking at the black strapless one but because I do not have time to go to where the stores are I have to order online. So I was hoping you could all help me determine the right size because yes they list the measurements online but I find they aren't really right when I buy things.
So here are my measurements I am 5'6 118lbs chest 36 but only 26.5 under bust 28 waist (maybe a bit smaller now so 27) hips 34 

Thank-you so much ladies I can't wait to join the HL group!


----------



## lilflobowl

*i've_flipped*, I suspect with the new sizings you could probably fit into an XS, especially since these dresses stretch along the way.  Furthermore with the strapless dresses you wouldn't want them to be loose otherwise you'll be seeing the bust portion at your navel.


----------



## bornfree

laurayuki said:


> small consignment find for me  vintage Herve Leger lace dress made in france!
> 
> Vintage lace Herve Leger dress



*Laura* - this is such a stunning vintage HL dress and beautifully paired with yr pearls. Lovely and congrats. P/S keep the bottom lace definitely!


----------



## Suzanelk

PANda_USC said:


> Ahhh, I'm loving these two dresses!!! I hope I can find them in XXS. There's a lot of new HL dresses on Saks, Neiman's, Nordstroms, and the official HL site for you lovelies to check out, ^_^.



Panda, I was just in vegas and saw the first dress there in the HL boutique in planet hollywood. Don't know about XXS bc that is not my size but tried it on in S and fits amazing!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*suzane*, thank you so much! Hehe..I went to the HL boutique in San Francisco downtown..they carried XXS, ^_^!


----------



## Suzanelk

Can anyone help me find the Striped Jacquard dress in preferably S, but will settle for XS. They are all sold out at Neiman Marcus and Bergdorf. Grrrr Arghhhh... 

Please PM me. Thanks!


----------



## luxlover

Hi Ladies, I've been MIA for awhile in this thread and I stopped back in today to take a look after being gone a long time and you guys have amazed me with some really really good finds.

Laura, I am IN LOVE with your HL vintage dress!! this is absolutely gorgeous. I can only wish Max Aria would do something similar with HL today, but I highly doubt it. You seriously scored yourself a major find here!! LUCKY LUCKY Girl




laurayuki said:


> small consignment find for me  vintage Herve Leger lace dress made in france!
> 
> Vintage lace Herve Leger dress


----------



## luxlover

ladies, i looked through some HL dresses today and I think I have my eye on this one. do any of you ladies own this? if you do, hows the fit?

thanks!


----------



## caterpillar

^lux, i saw that dress in store and it is BEAUTIFUL in person. it fits tts too.

they have some other versions of it (with beading, but just diff style dresses) and they are really gorgeous too.


----------



## lilflobowl

*lux*, long time no see!!!! That dress is beautiful!


----------



## karolinec1

So frustrated!  I bought an HL off e*Bay, and it arrived today.  SOOOOOO FAKE.  Sigh.  I've contacted the seller and opened a SNAD.  Thank goodness for you guys, or I wouldn't have known what to look for!


----------



## luxlover

^^ ohh thats not good... 

theres so many imitation HL out there now that we really have to be careful when we buy off ebay. i miss the good old days when HL was still fairly new and there wasnt that many fakes. BCBG isnt helping either....


----------



## luxlover

caterpillar & lilflobowl, thank you for the welcome back message! =)


----------



## mimi14

Love the beaded HL. Gorgeous.


----------



## karolinec1

luxlover said:


> ^^ ohh thats not good...
> 
> theres so many imitation HL out there now that we really have to be careful when we buy off ebay. i miss the good old days when HL was still fairly new and there wasnt that many fakes. BCBG isnt helping either....


 
I felt sorry for the seller.  She bought it off ebay and didn't know it was a fake.  I sent her pics of real HLs vs. the one she sent me.  (The good news is that I won the claim!)


----------



## more_CHOOS

Can somebody authenticate for me?

Seller: arenillas
Item: Blue V-neck bandage dress.
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300433526999&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
Listing: 300433526999

Comment: it looks good to me, but I'm not an expert.  Seller even changed it to BIN for me, so I'd appreciate it if someone could authenticate it for me before someone purchases it.  TIA!!


----------



## lilflobowl

*more_CHOOS*, it looks ok to me but if it's possible could you find out if she has a copy of the receipt from when she purchased it? Also it would help to get more close ups of the zippers, tags, etc.


----------



## bornfree

Thanks to all the great enabling action pics posted here. Finally I can contribute to this thread! Thanks for letting me share...


----------



## dreamdoll

*Bornfree* babe, you look AMAZING in ALL your dresses!!!


----------



## bornfree

*dreamdoll * - thanks dear


----------



## lilflobowl

whoa *bornfree*, what a start! Great choices for all & they look great on you!


----------



## RedSummerSun

Hi ladies, 

I thought I'd give everyone heads up that Neiman Marcus has a bunch on sale on their website! Happy shopping!


----------



## PANda_USC

*bornfree*, you look amazing in all of your HL dresses!! I'm soo jealous of you..I couldn't fit into the ombre one-shoulder one you have when I bought the teal version at Neiman's because it was a bit loose in the chest(darn my lack of chest!!) and waist area.  You look so gorgeous in yours!!!:: swoons::


----------



## bornfree

*lilflobowl* - thank you and all thanks to the great enabling pics here
*panda_USC* - Im not that well-endowed either but a great seamstress solved my problem. Who can forget this gorgeous pic from Sartorialist:


----------



## luxlover

bornfree, you have a great body and the dresses look wonderful on you!


----------



## loves

wah bornfree, solid!


----------



## samhainophobia

*bornfree*, I absolutely love the one-shoulder black/gray dress.  You look fabulous.

What season is that one from?  Is it still around?


----------



## AmberLeBon

born free, wow! you look soo fantastic!


----------



## bornfree

*luxlover, loves, AmberLebon* - thank you ladies for the kind compliments
*samhainophobia* - the one-shoulder is from spring 2009. You may still be able to get it from theoutnet if you are lucky.


----------



## lozzaa

hi girls!! desperate for my first HL; what do you think of this one??

item 150449817561
seller whiwhatwear2
link http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....9817561&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_936

thanks so much!


----------



## jsc6

*bornfree* loveee your HL collections


----------



## Adia Daphne

*Bornfree* - you look stunning in all the dresses!


----------



## twin mommy

I just ordered my first HL on the Outnet, and couldn't decide what size, I'm 5ft. 3 in and about 130 lbs, 36c 29w and 37 hip, I decided on a medium hope it fits, please post when yours comes in...


----------



## PANda_USC

New Pre-Fall Herve Leger Items on the official HL site!! WOooot!!


----------



## partialtopink

hey ladies.. do you know if any of those discount Herve Leger websites are legit? If so, which ones? the discounts seem too good to be true! i've been browsing http://www.hervelegerofficial.org lately. they seem to have some good stock, but i don't want to invest in a counterfeit piece. thanks.. any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## caterpillar

^no they aren't.


----------



## laurayuki

.... fake CLs Fake everything and inappropriate use of other website's pictures...


----------



## PANda_USC

Just picked this up today. My fave dress from the pre-fall collection! Modeling it with my Louboutin blue jean lizzie pigalles


----------



## chynaxdawl

^^ love the colors


----------



## may3545

PANda_USC said:


> Just picked this up today. My fave dress from the pre-fall collection! Modeling it with my Louboutin blue jean lizzie pigalles



Just peeked in and day-um sis you look GOOD! We need to meet up in SF soon =)


----------



## dreamdoll

You look stunning babe!!! 



PANda_USC said:


> Just picked this up today. My fave dress from the pre-fall collection! Modeling it with my Louboutin blue jean lizzie pigalles


----------



## dreachick2384

very nice panda! I wish I had somewhere to wear an hl!


----------



## PANda_USC

*chyna*, so do I! And I usually don't like wearing blue!

*may*, my sorority sister! ^_^. Thanks so much sweety! And we have to do dinner soon, eheheh.

*dreamdoll J*, thank you honey boo!! ::snuggles::

*drea*, thanks sweety! Hehe..out to dinner with friends? To lounges/clubs? ^_^. Plusssss you can dress down HL bodycon dresses with a loose t-shirt and cropped jacket, or boyfriend blazer..then it just looks like a mini skirt! And don't forget the CLs!


----------



## vhdos

I'll be wearing my first HL this Saturday night to a Country Club party.  I love the dress and it's a great fit, but there's just one thing that bothers me about it.  The bottom hem, which is a bit long and falls just above my knee, has a slight very "flare" to it.  Anyone else have this?  Is the bottom hem line supposed to fit tight around your legs?  I mean, I know that there has to be some room to be able to walk.  Maybe it's just the nature of the stretchy material?  Here is the dress:


----------



## bornfree

PANda_USC said:


> Just picked this up today. My fave dress from the pre-fall collection! Modeling it with my Louboutin blue jean lizzie pigalles



OMG... one of my fave! You look gorgeous... congrats!


----------



## hotstar16

Hi everyone! I just wanted to announce that I finally scored my holy grail Herve Leger dress - the pink/gray dress with the flower on the front and lavender straps from Fall 08.  I was wandering down the block and saw a sign outside of a consignment store advertising they had a Herve Leger in stock.  I popped in out of sheer curiousity... i mean, what are the odds it would be something i even wanted, let alone in my size? The girls were having trouble locating the dress, so i first asked what size it was (of course, it was mine.)  So then we scoured the racks.  Lo and behold, the one girl pulled out my HG   I tried it on and it looked divine (once I put on the good ol' Spanx, of course).  The only problem was, it had a slight stain on the bottom front.  Now, the tags were still on the dress; apparently it was worn once and resold to this store. For the price, I couldnt resist... however, I'm wondering if you girls had any success with getting stains out of HL, through dry cleaning or otherwise?  It is on the grey part of the dress.
I figured I'd probably spill all over it the first time I wore it anyway, and this being an older style, who knows if/when I'd see it again.  Thanks in advance for input!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*bornfree*, thank you!! This and my HL pink/purble ombre tube dress are my favorites!!


----------



## laurayuki

congrats!! PANDA USC I love your new dress. does it come in other colors? i love the color combo you have.. I like this tube dress better thant the ones they featured before! nice score!


----------



## PANda_USC

*laura*, I haven't seen it come in any other colors but this blue night combo does come in a one shoulder piece as well. Perhaps the fall collection will have some color gradations for the tube version!


----------



## jsc6

*panda_usc*  I love the color combination of your HL dress, it looks fabulous on you!


----------



## laurayuki

Just got the private sale post card.. what's left on sale? i'm so not up to date with the current season / previous season anymore.. all the stuff i know are older


----------



## lilflobowl

*panda*, you look amazing in that dress & I still think you're a skinny (+vely) chick! Can you sense my jealousy halfway around the world!?

*hotstar*, I think your best bet is to bring it to a drycleaner and see what they can do 'cos the stain may have been on the dress for a long time. They might have to use some really strong cleaning solution to get the stain out, & I guess it also depends on what kind of stain it is?


----------



## Queenie

*bornfree* and *panda*, you both have amazing bods!!


----------



## love2shop_26

laurayuki said:


> Just got the private sale post card.. what's left on sale? i'm so not up to date with the current season / previous season anymore.. all the stuff i know are older


 
I posted the link on the Deals and Steals forum.  it's a limited selection


----------



## PANda_USC

*jsc*, thank you sweety!

*lilflo*, ahahah, thank you. You're very kind. I've definitely gained some weight since I graduated last year, >_<. 

*queenie*, thank you!


----------



## PANda_USC

wot, just bought the last in my size of this HL dress from Shopbop! I lovee wearing mustard(even though I heard it's a no no for people with yellow undertones to wear yellow)! Will post modeling pics after it arrives next week!!


----------



## chynaxdawl

there's another thread about how some ladies think the bcbg textured bandage skirt is really comparable to herve leger...how about the dresses? does anyone know? i just bought one on hautelook today but the bottom looks much looser than the typical herve leger bandage dress.

also, i don't know if this is been posted before. but while i was browsing around for herve leger, i looked at the wikipedia page:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herve_Leger
doesn't that photo look like *piggy*?!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ that's definately *Piggy*


----------



## dreachick2384

PANda_USC said:


> *chyna*, so do I! And I usually don't like wearing blue!
> 
> *may*, my sorority sister! ^_^. Thanks so much sweety! And we have to do dinner soon, eheheh.
> 
> *dreamdoll J*, thank you honey boo!! ::snuggles::
> 
> *drea*, thanks sweety! Hehe..out to dinner with friends? To lounges/clubs? ^_^. Plusssss you can dress down HL bodycon dresses with a loose t-shirt and cropped jacket, or boyfriend blazer..then it just looks like a mini skirt! And don't forget the CLs!


 
I never thought of that! May be the enabling I need lol!


----------



## maskd2003

People REALLY need to be careful on Ebay! I didn't know that mine was a fake until I got an authentic one from Outnet! 

The fakes are thick and heavy too; it's not always very obvious. And, I guess sometimes, sellers don't even know that they are selling fakes? <--as experienced by someone else on this forum just a little earlier???


----------



## No Cute

Love these dresses and you all look fabulous.  

Question: do you think women in their 40s should dare wear something so fitted (even if they can) and short?  Curious since many of you are in your 20s.  I'm 44 and love the lines of HL dresses, my body looks good when trying them on, but I can't get over thinking they are dresses for young women. I suspect they are.


----------



## 4LV

^^^Of course you can! I am over 40 and here is one for you


----------



## laurayuki

OMG you look amazing! not a day pass 25!


----------



## 4LV

Thank you!




laurayuki said:


> OMG you look amazing! not a day pass 25!


----------



## PANda_USC

*nocute*, I think if you love the dresses and you feel comfortable wearing them, then you should go for it!  There's no age restriction on wearing HL or being sexyyyyyy!!! ^_^

*4LV*, fabulous genes!!!!!! I can only dream and wish to have your figure when I'm over 40! You're inspiring me to work harder to get my butt into shape for the next 17+ years!!!


----------



## No Cute

4LV said:


> ^^^Of course you can! I am over 40 and here is one for you


 
No way!  You are not!  You look 20 something.

So if the event and the price are right for it, I could, eh?  Without looking ridiculous or like I'm trying too hard   I look good, imo, but not like I'm 20, like you do.


----------



## lilflobowl

*panda*, what weight gain are you talking about... don't make me come over with a vernier caliper to prove there's no weight gain! Unless all the weight went to the right places... which would make me even more jealous!

and another HL! I can't keep track of all the ones you have now!


----------



## No Cute

Okay, well, my lack of HL cannot be blamed on age, eh?  I'll be stalking a well-priced one for years, eh?  Well-priced=super cheap.  Sigh.


----------



## 4LV

You can definitely rock in them.
There are sites that sell them up to 75% off if you can snatch one. Good luck to you




No Cute said:


> No way! You are not! You look 20 something.
> 
> So if the event and the price are right for it, I could, eh? Without looking ridiculous or like I'm trying too hard  I look good, imo, but not like I'm 20, like you do.


----------



## sylphfae

^good grief, 4LV, you look AMAZING! Forever21! What's your secret?!! Inquiring minds NEED to know!


----------



## maskd2003

I'm not willing to lose so much money again for a fake Herve Leger on Ebay. There are SO many on Ebay. It's Outnet and Hautelook for me from now on! 

Does anyone know how the bcbg bandage dresses compare to HL dresses? Size wise and fit wise? Thanks so much!


----------



## vastare

Did anyone watch "Top Chef" last night and I was wondering if it was HL Padma Lakshmi wore in that......it was a fab color.


----------



## vhdos

No Cute said:


> Love these dresses and you all look fabulous.
> 
> Question: do you think women in their 40s should dare wear something so fitted (even if they can) and short?  Curious since many of you are in your 20s.  I'm 44 and love the lines of HL dresses, my body looks good when trying them on, but I can't get over thinking they are dresses for young women. I suspect they are.



They are not meant for young women.  I'm 38 and will be rocking my first HL tonight.  I suspect I'll be wearing them for years to come...


----------



## RadiantLover

First time poster...So bear with me if I screw something up. I just bought these two HL's at Nordstrom for a VERY deep discount. The navy is XS and the Red/Black is a small. Do you think they fit? Which do you prefer? Would you make any alterations? I don't have any friends who own or even appreciate HL so I don't really want to solicit their advice...I am looking for something to wear to Vegas for a girls weekend...however, I don't want to look like a porn star. 
Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## maskd2003

They look HOT! How much did you get them for? What % off?


----------



## marina230

Keep both of them. You look great A +++++.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

RadiantLover said:


> First time poster...So bear with me if I screw something up. I just bought these two HL's at Nordstrom for a VERY deep discount. The navy is XS and the Red/Black is a small. Do you think they fit? Which do you prefer? Would you make any alterations? I don't have any friends who own or even appreciate HL so I don't really want to solicit their advice...I am looking for something to wear to Vegas for a girls weekend...however, I don't want to look like a porn star.
> Thanks for the feedback!



LOVE the red dress! The blue one is also nice and if they were both at a stiff discount keep them both!


----------



## may3545

RadiantLover, that is how HLs should look: formfitting and hugging your every curve. You look amazing! Keep them, and congrats on the finds! If you feel uncomfy because it's so tight, just throw a shrug or wrap. I also was uncomfortable the first time wearing it, but now I seek any opportunity possible to wear my HLs


----------



## Nico3327

Definitely keep them both - you look fab!!

Would you mind sharing the sku # of the navy HL that you bought?  My local nordstrom doesn't carry HL and I want to see if they can do a search - I've been looking for that style on sale for a while.




RadiantLover said:


> First time poster...So bear with me if I screw something up. I just bought these two HL's at Nordstrom for a VERY deep discount. The navy is XS and the Red/Black is a small. Do you think they fit? Which do you prefer? Would you make any alterations? I don't have any friends who own or even appreciate HL so I don't really want to solicit their advice...I am looking for something to wear to Vegas for a girls weekend...however, I don't want to look like a porn star.
> Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Cates

RadiantLover said:


> First time poster...So bear with me if I screw something up. I just bought these two HL's at Nordstrom for a VERY deep discount. The navy is XS and the Red/Black is a small. Do you think they fit? Which do you prefer? Would you make any alterations? I don't have any friends who own or even appreciate HL so I don't really want to solicit their advice...I am looking for something to wear to Vegas for a girls weekend...however, I don't want to look like a porn star.
> Thanks for the feedback!



wow...keep them both--you look HOT!


----------



## maskd2003

I say keep them both. But, the navy one seems to fit more like a glove. No alterations needed.


----------



## maskd2003

oh... and please let us know what kind of discount. Thank you!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

*RadiantLover*, ITA with may, you look GREAT! If you want to be a bit more discreet then go with the blue (the cleavage portion will be sufficiently eyecatching). Also I find that sometimes strapless dresses tend to slide so if you're gonna be tugging at it it may come across as somewhat awkward, KWIM?


----------



## PANda_USC

*radiant*, the navy! I have that exact dress but my chest couldn't fill it out as much as yours(your dress looks fabulous on you, great figure!). The only thing I'd say is remove two bands from the bottom hem to make it a mini instead of a knee-length dress. ^_^. Plus I find the navy one to be more versatile, for lounges/dinners/vegas etc.


----------



## vhdos

My first HL out on the town.  I can't wait to buy my next one...


----------



## pearlisthegurl

vhdos said:


> My first HL out on the town.  I can't wait to buy my next one...
> View attachment 1135568
> 
> 
> View attachment 1135569



You look GREAT!


----------



## karolinec1

Does anyone know if this dress was ever done in any other colour than this pale pink?

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/78497

(Love this dress, but I don't think I'd look good in this pale a pink...)  Thanks!


----------



## RadiantLover

Nico3327 said:


> Definitely keep them both - you look fab!!
> 
> Would you mind sharing the sku # of the navy HL that you bought?  My local nordstrom doesn't carry HL and I want to see if they can do a search - I've been looking for that style on sale for a while.




SKU# 725942177268

Priced at $419 and then I got my employee discount=$335 +taxes


----------



## RadiantLover

vhdos said:


> My first HL out on the town.  I can't wait to buy my next one...
> View attachment 1135568
> 
> 
> View attachment 1135569


WoW! You look great-I love the pairing with the nude CL's.


----------



## RadiantLover

PANda_USC said:


> *radiant*, the navy! I have that exact dress but my chest couldn't fill it out as much as yours(your dress looks fabulous on you, great figure!). The only thing I'd say is remove two bands from the bottom hem to make it a mini instead of a knee-length dress. ^_^. Plus I find the navy one to be more versatile, for lounges/dinners/vegas etc.



Panda-
Thank you for the kind words...I'm a little self conscious about the extreme cleavage, I turned 30 this year and I guess I don't want to look like a cougar! You mentioned you have the same dress, in the same color. What shoes do you wear with it? Also, accessories and handbag? I always wear black so I am at a lose when styling navy.

Thanks!


----------



## may3545

Help! I need some suggestions as casual cover ups for my HLs. Say I want to go to a dinner out. I want to keep the lower portion of the dress visible to look like a skirt, but what would you wear over the top? 

Links or photos of how you made your HLs more casual would greatly help!

I have a loose oversized tshirt from Zara that kind of works, but it's a tad long, so it passes my hips and looks sloppy. Maybe if I throw on a belt to cinch at the waist?

I just want to find ways to wear these dresses more often instead of confining them in my closet. So to wear to a dinner or lounging at a bar. I'm still self conscious to wear these when everyone else isn't as dressed up where I live (Silicon Valley-- lots of jeans and casual looks). Thanks in advance!


----------



## PANda_USC

*radiant*, nude patent biancas(CLs) and did pair them with my lilac suede maggies(CLs) but those were a bit painful for me so I stuck with the biancas, ^_^. I think the dress would be great with nude patent very prives or alta damas!


----------



## saban

may3545 said:


> Help! I need some suggestions as casual cover ups for my HLs. Say I want to go to a dinner out. I want to keep the lower portion of the dress visible to look like a skirt, but what would you wear over the top?
> 
> Links or photos of how you made your HLs more casual would greatly help!
> 
> I have a loose oversized tshirt from Zara that kind of works, but it's a tad long, so it passes my hips and looks sloppy. Maybe if I throw on a belt to cinch at the waist?
> 
> I just want to find ways to wear these dresses more often instead of confining them in my closet. So to wear to a dinner or lounging at a bar. I'm still self conscious to wear these when everyone else isn't as dressed up where I live (Silicon Valley-- lots of jeans and casual looks). Thanks in advance!



I don't have any pics but I do have a couple of ideas, maybe a light open knit wrap sweater or cardigan would make the look more casual. BCBG has some really cute cardi-wraps that look great with their power skirts. Plus they have video on all the different ways you can tie them.


----------



## chynaxdawl

what i had wanted to be my first herve leger dress (on sale too!) is sold out...i had been checking on it every day, reluctant to pull the trigger and waiting for the second cut...and now it's gone, i'm sad...


----------



## Nico3327

Hey ladies, this might sound like a really weird question, but do you think there is any way a HL dress can be taken in?   

I recently found one that I absolutely MUST have, but the only size available is medium and I'm a small.  I've checked ebay, bonanzle, every dept store that carries HL and called every HL boutique in the US - no one has it in a small or even an xsmall.

I have a really great seamstress so I'm thinking maybe she can take it in but I'm not sure how this would work with bandage fabric.  Plus, I only need it taken in the hips and waist (I'm pretty big "up top" for my size so a medium would give me the proper coverage - sometime with a small I bust out a little!).  What do you think?


----------



## may3545

saban said:


> I don't have any pics but I do have a couple of ideas, maybe a light open knit wrap sweater or cardigan would make the look more casual. BCBG has some really cute cardi-wraps that look great with their power skirts. Plus they have video on all the different ways you can tie them.



Thanks, I will check it out


----------



## lilflobowl

*may*, what about those cropped tops that seem to be in trend now? I'm not sure which dresses you are intending to dress down a little but they may come in handy? I know lots of girls are pairing them up with bodycon minis.


----------



## lilflobowl

It's been done in a bunch of colours - I think a dark blue was one of them, or was it a baby blue? I can't really remember but I think Geri Halliwell & Rihanna wore something similar from previous seasons.



karolinec1 said:


> Does anyone know if this dress was ever done in any other colour than this pale pink?
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/78497
> 
> (Love this dress, but I don't think I'd look good in this pale a pink...)  Thanks!


----------



## PANda_USC

*radiant*, also, don't be ashamed of your cleavage! And I don't think being hot and sexy at 30 makes you a cougar! I think cougar status begins when you're around 40 and you're chasing guys 10+ years younger than you, lol


----------



## vhdos

RadiantLover said:


> Panda-
> Thank you for the kind words...I'm a little self conscious about the extreme cleavage, I turned 30 this year and I guess I don't want to look like a cougar! You mentioned you have the same dress, in the same color. What shoes do you wear with it? Also, accessories and handbag? I always wear black so I am at a lose when styling navy.
> 
> Thanks!



 I always thought that a cougar was a woman in her 40's???


----------



## karolinec1

lilflobowl said:


> It's been done in a bunch of colours - I think a dark blue was one of them, or was it a baby blue? I can't really remember but I think Geri Halliwell & Rihanna wore something similar from previous seasons.


 
Thanks so much for the info, *lilflobowl*!

Found it!  http://www.marieclaire.co.uk/news/celebrity/226091/geri-halliwell-s-new-man.html


----------



## may3545

lilflobowl said:


> *may*, what about those cropped tops that seem to be in trend now? I'm not sure which dresses you are intending to dress down a little but they may come in handy? I know lots of girls are pairing them up with bodycon minis.



I have the Fall 08 (wow sounds so long ago) teal/black one shoulder dress and the raspberry block dress I wanted to wear. What cropped tops were you referring to? A link would be amazing, if you don't have a photo. Thanks thanks!

I saw the BCBQ cardigan wrap, and I plan to swing by this weekend and see if they have it in stock for me to try. Looks like it may work


----------



## PANda_USC

*nico*, HL dresses can definitely be taken in. You just need to find the right seamstress, ^_^


----------



## lilflobowl

karoline, no worries.

May, I think I have both the dresses you're talking about! I was thinking of tops similar to this: http://www.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?beginIndex=0&viewAllFlag=true&catalogId=19551&storeId=12556&categoryId=174504&parent_category_rn=42325&productId=1686612&langId=-1, but perhaps a different colour & without the lace?

I did also pair my honeysuckle dress with a purple cropped shrug; pic here:


----------



## Nico3327

Thanks *panda*!  Unfortunately I waited too long and now even the medium is gone.  ush:  Hopefully a return will come in sometime soon.

But as consolation I bought myself two other HL's - one from NM and one from the Outnet.  Can't wait to get them both!!!!!  Here's hoping they fit - I'm having really bad luck with these dresses so far...



PANda_USC said:


> *nico*, HL dresses can definitely be taken in. You just need to find the right seamstress, ^_^


----------



## sylphfae

lilflobowl said:


> karoline, no worries.
> 
> May, I think I have both the dresses you're talking about! I was thinking of tops similar to this: http://www.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/s...category_rn=42325&productId=1686612&langId=-1, but perhaps a different colour & without the lace?
> 
> I did also pair my honeysuckle dress with a purple cropped shrug; pic here:



NIIIIIIIIIICE! You look great! Always loved that dres


----------



## may3545

lilflobowl said:


> karoline, no worries.
> 
> May, I think I have both the dresses you're talking about! I was thinking of tops similar to this: http://www.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?beginIndex=0&viewAllFlag=true&catalogId=19551&storeId=12556&categoryId=174504&parent_category_rn=42325&productId=1686612&langId=-1, but perhaps a different colour & without the lace?
> 
> I did also pair my honeysuckle dress with a purple cropped shrug; pic here:



Thanks so much, and you look great! Now I have a few options so now I gotta wear my HLs hehehe.


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *sylphfae*!

No problem *may* (and thanks)! Interestingly enough, just before bodycon became a major thing we were all here going apesh*t about the Fall08 collection! So thankfully with that trend all the crop tops came in  I think plain crop tops will pair up nicely with the two dresses 'cos those will be sufficiently eye-catching - mustn't let the tops get more attention than the main thing can we? How have you been anyway? Haven't seen you here in yonks!


----------



## PANda_USC

*nico*, ehehe, at least you got two other dresses! I hope they work out for you!:: casts away your bad dress mojo::

*lilflo*, looking fab!


----------



## vhdos

Nico3327 said:


> Thanks *panda*!  Unfortunately I waited too long and now even the medium is gone.  ush:  Hopefully a return will come in sometime soon.
> 
> But as consolation I bought myself two other HL's - one from NM and one from the Outnet.  Can't wait to get them both!!!!!  Here's hoping they fit - I'm having really bad luck with these dresses so far...



Best of luck on the other two dresses


----------



## rnsmelody

PANda_USC said:


> *nico*, HL dresses can definitely be taken in. You just need to find the right seamstress, ^_^




*PANda_USC* have you used any bay area seamstress for the HL dresses? I have a dress that I would like to have taken in all around by 1-2 inches.. 

I have read/heard about the Diaz brothers and Cable Car for working on HL's but they have mixed reviews on yelp.. I don't want just anyone to work on dress..


----------



## may3545

lilflobowl said:


> thanks *sylphfae*!
> 
> No problem *may* (and thanks)! Interestingly enough, just before bodycon became a major thing we were all here going apesh*t about the Fall08 collection! So thankfully with that trend all the crop tops came in  I think plain crop tops will pair up nicely with the two dresses 'cos those will be sufficiently eye-catching - mustn't let the tops get more attention than the main thing can we? How have you been anyway? Haven't seen you here in yonks!



I'm good, how r you? I can't wait to find occasions to wear HL again, there hasnt been anything going on lately for me to wear them, I'm always still overdressed when I'm out with friends, its so casual here!

I've always been lurking on tpf, just haven't posted too much. Hopefully I find a top or cardi and will post! :0)


----------



## PANda_USC

*rns*, HL boutique in San Francisco recommended Cable Car. That's where they get all their alterations done.


----------



## caterpillar

Has anyone actually tried cable car? The reviews on yelp seem mixed.. I know the SF store recs that place though.


----------



## rnsmelody

Yeah.. Jamal recommended that store to me *shrugs*


----------



## luxloverbrother

the store cable car? whats that?


----------



## rnsmelody

luxloverbrother said:


> the store cable car? whats that?



it's a alterations/tailor store in SF


----------



## Nico3327

Hi again ladies...well the two other HL dresses I ordered didn't look very nice on me either (this is 5 styles and counting that pretty much all look terrible!).  I'm getting ready to give up but have my heart set on finding a particular style that I'm 99% sure will flatter me properly.  Problem is, it's from a few season ago.  A bunch of places carried it but as far as I can tell they are long since sold out.  If anyone sees this dress anywhere is a size s or xs, PLEASE message me to let me know.  It's called "Isabelle" and it comes in rose red.  I have emailed three HL boutiques, Saks and NM with no luck in finding it.  TIA  


(photos courtesy of Saks website)


----------



## PANda_USC

*nico*, oh no! I'm so sorry to hear that! Will go on a hunt online for the dress and report my findings to you via PM.  I really hope you can find an HL that works for you!


----------



## PANda_USC

Oh, forgot to post my mustard yellow HL halter that I received last week, ^_^! Got it at shopbop, last in my size. I am in love with the color! I apologize for the boyshorts' bow line, >_<


----------



## jenaps

Panda - it looks great on you!!!!!


----------



## laurayuki

Wore my pink HL dress in SF this weekend  Here it is. 
with CL Glitter titi


----------



## PANda_USC

*jenaps*, thank you!!

*laura*, love the hot pink on you!


----------



## laurayuki

thanks panda!
I love your yellow dress too!  i actually like that kind of yellow on tanned skin. not nyon


----------



## pwecious_323

Wow, ladies, u guys look beautiful in these dresses. I've never tried one on but the HL dresses look so tight on? How's the comfort? Can u guys actually move with it on? Also, it seems like alot of you guys are extra skinny with these dresses. Wow..looking good!!


----------



## dreachick2384

http://cgi.ebay.com/XXS-Herve-Leger...Item&pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item19bd5f2bfb 

real or fake?  tia!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*pwecious*, the dresses are skintight and haha, there's definitely limited mobility in them...They are quite comfy though; they're like a second skin! ^_^. Hope you get one and when you do, please post pics here!

*drea*, we need more pics of the inner label, inner zipper and the tags(the front with the price, color and sizing) to determine whether it's authentic or not. The pics are also a bit fuzzy.


----------



## dreachick2384

Thanks panda, I will ask her. Unless I get lazy. I should get lazy and give my cc a break due to my recent cl bingeing.


----------



## PANda_USC

^LOL. Yeah..I need to give my check card a break too, haha.


----------



## themgdinosaur

I never posted a picture of myself in an HL dress...

Here's one


----------



## sylphfae

themgdinosaur, you look great!! I love the grainy-ness of the photo (very paparazzi )

laura, you look soo cute!!! the pink is so flattering on you and those CLs are TDF! 

miss panda, looking fab as usual!!! you wear that dress so well!


----------



## PANda_USC

*themg*, aww I wish this was in color..navy and white dress right? Looking lovely!

*sylphfae*, thank you hun! And still waiting for pics of you and the pink ombre tube, lol. Dress twinnies!


----------



## linda83

Do you ladies think Herve Leger is appropriate to wear to a restaurant where the dress code is officially "business casual"? DBF is taking me out to dinner and is requesting that I wear the Fall 2008 titanium v-neck dress. Maybe I can wear a shawl or cardigan with it?  Thanks in advance for your opinions!


----------



## PANda_USC

*linda*, I think wearing a cape, shawl or cardigan with it would definitely tone it down. I am sure it'd work for you at the restaurant!


----------



## Nico3327

^^ agreed *linda*, I think it would be fine with some added coverage from a cardi.


----------



## PANda_USC

*Nico*, where are your cobalt blue HL modeling pics?!?!


----------



## Nico3327

^ Probably next week *panda* - I'm a little PMS right now and retaining some water so the HL is not looking so hot!  Hopefully I can post two modeling pics next week - that red dress I was looking for popped up on Saks again in a size M.  I'm going to see if my seamstress can take it in for me.  *fingers crossed*


----------



## linda83

Thanks *PANda_USC* and *Nico3327* for the reassurances! I'll try some cardigans or a shawl tonight. Afraid I had too big a lunch for HL though  Hopefully my tummy cooperates and doesn't randomly bloat up...

By the way *PANda_USC*, love that blue ombre strapless dress you posted a couple of pages back! I'm kind of thinking of replacing my one-shoulder cream with the blue ombre version. Do you know how sizing is these days?


----------



## PANda_USC

*linda*, I'm an XXS from the old and new seasons. Some of the newer styles are running bigger in the chest and waist area. As for that tube dress, it actually runs quite small. I asked my SA Jamal to find me an XXS and he said it was almost impossible to find it so I settled for the XS. Good thing too because the XS in that style fits me perfectly! ^_^


----------



## lolobaby

There's some herve leger on the website of intermix. it's on sale and there's extra 40% mark down. Someone grab it!


----------



## karolinec1

Hey ladies, I need a second opinion.  I think these are fake.... All of my V dresses (bought Nordstroms, NMs, etc.) have the zipper all the way down to the bottom bandage.  This seller's V dresses' zippers only go down halfway.  Your thoughts?

http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-TUR...Item&pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item19bd8ab96b

http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-CHA...Item&pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item19bd77a861

http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-GUN...Item&pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item19bd77d8e2


----------



## maskd2003

My v-neck is also almost to the bottom. Seriously, I want to say that half of the dresses on Ebay are fake. I don't have a problem with them if they were sold as such, but it is disgusting when people try to pass them off as the real stuff! 

The fakes are getting very similar. Fabric, tags, zippers, etc.... I got cheated on Ebay. I had to gather pictures of the real one from an old net-a-porter ad to verify that it was REALLY not REAL! 

I really don't know if these are authentic though???


----------



## maskd2003

http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-GRA..._WC_Dresses&hash=item19bd77c427#ht_500wt_1154

This is another of her post, but if you look at the coloring of the bands, it isn't even close to the same as the real one... and, she's got many offers for this dress!


----------



## vhdos

maskd2003 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-GRA..._WC_Dresses&hash=item19bd77c427#ht_500wt_1154
> 
> This is another of her post, but if you look at the coloring of the bands, it isn't even close to the same as the real one... and, she's got many offers for this dress!



I'm not claiming to know anything about authenticating an HL dress, but I wouldn't base an opinion from color.  Cameras, computer monitors, lighting, etc. can all be very misleading when it comes to color.


----------



## maskd2003

Looking at the middle dark band right across the tummy, it is totally the wrong shape and size. Plus, the gray colors are much more abrupt rather than gradual. There are a lot of differences in pattern and no camera can create that...


----------



## Sophisticated1

These dresses are so cute!


----------



## vhdos

maskd2003 said:


> Looking at the middle dark band right across the tummy, it is totally the wrong shape and size. Plus, the gray colors are much more abrupt rather than gradual. There are a lot of differences in pattern and no camera can create that...



I completely agree with differences in pattern, but I was referring to color alone.  Colors can look vastly different on-line vs. real life.  Again, I'm not claiming to know anything about authenticity, just posting about the fact that color is not necessarily a fair assessment of a garment (on-line anyways).


----------



## Suzanelk

laurayuki said:


> Wore my pink HL dress in SF this weekend  Here it is.
> with CL Glitter titi



Love love love this dress.. this is the exact one I am looking for right now. Does anyone know where I can get this color/style?

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Suzanelk

Hi Ladies~

Can you please authenticate this listing?

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120590127475&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Item: HOT PINK (FUSCHIA) HERVE LEGER V-NECK BANDAGE DRESS XXS	
Seller: mustangneda123  
Item number: 120590127475

TIA!


----------



## foxycleopatra

Hi ladies, does anyone know if this red hot HL dress as worn by Anna Chapman (yes, the sultry Russian spy lol) is still available in stores anywhere?  Or is it from a past season?


----------



## vhdos

^the nylons would lead me to believe that the dress is from a past season.  I can't remember the last time I saw a pair of pantyhose
Very pretty dress though.  The color is gorgeous.


----------



## stance

*completely off topic*


----------



## luxlover

hi ladies, i  wanted to know what other colors this dress was made in. i've seen it in pink and grey in stores so far but online i think i've also seen it in red and another version in teal?


----------



## PANda_USC

*luxlover*, it did come in dragonfly(teal) and the red!! ^_^. I haven't seen any other colors other than the ones you listed..


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

ahhh you all look wonderful in the outfit pics!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

karolinec1 said:


> Hey ladies, I need a second opinion.  I think these are fake.... All of my V dresses (bought Nordstroms, NMs, etc.) have the zipper all the way down to the bottom bandage.  This seller's V dresses' zippers only go down halfway.  Your thoughts?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-TUR...Item&pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item19bd8ab96b
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-CHA...Item&pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item19bd77a861
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-GUN...Item&pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item19bd77d8e2



good catch Karoline! I am not 100% sure and will check my V dresses purchased recently when i get home, but i think i may actually have 1 that goes half way that was purchased from Saks- i could be wrong so i will check when i get home.... i'm sure the experts like panda usc and laura can add some valuable thoughts here...


----------



## vhdos

stance said:


> HI maskd2003,
> I am new member in this forum, i had read alot ur post about nose surgery...
> 
> Can u please help me about give me some information about this..?
> 
> I am so confuse about which dr i should choose for doing my nose.. because i already did my nose 2 times, but it is not good, it is not straigh and also lose, make my tip nose is red and thin..
> 
> I want to know which dr here is good about wat??
> Dr Kim in BK clinic.
> Dr Park in OZ clinic
> Dr Chuang in Wish Clinic, taiwan
> Dr Jung in Korea - which clinic??
> Dr Jong in Irclinic - Is he good at eyelid and eyelashes implant??
> 
> I really need ur help, hope u can reply me asap..
> 
> Thanks



If you're trying to reach a PF member, you can send them a private message or you could post your question in the Health & Fitness section where your topic is relevant
Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## maskd2003

first 2 are fake 
3rd one is real 
4th one doesn't have enough pictures.


----------



## maskd2003

I don't know... sometimes, the seller gets lazy and uses stock pictures from the internet. And, many of the photos they use are of fake dresses. 

So, listing for 1 and 2 both used stock photos of fake dresses, but this does not necessarily mean they are fake. If sellers would always use pictures of the actual dress, it would be helpful. 

All I know is listing 3 (rainbow) is for sure authentic.


----------



## Swanky

let's stay on topic, please do not ask authenticity questions - or questions about nose jobs - LOL! in this thread.


----------



## ehc2010

foxycleopatra said:


> Hi ladies, does anyone know if this red hot HL dress as worn by Anna Chapman (yes, the sultry Russian spy lol) is still available in stores anywhere?  Or is it from a past season?
> 
> image3.examiner.com/images/blog/replicate/EXID22880/slideshows/Anna_Chapman11.jpg
> 
> image3.examiner.com/images/blog/replicate/EXID22880/slideshows/g.jpg



This to me looks like french connection. 
http://www.edressme.com/bandage-dress-71n3.html


----------



## nguoidep

Hello everyone,
I am a newbie. Please would someone tell me about HL SERIAL NUMBER. is HL supposed to have serial number tag right ALONG THE side OF the HL SQUARE TAG to be authentic? or is it something new?
I see many tags without ones so does that mean they are not authentic.
many thanks.


----------



## gymangel812

nguoidep said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am a newbie. Please would someone tell me about HL SERIAL NUMBER. is HL supposed to have serial number tag right ALONG THE side OF the HL SQUARE TAG to be authentic? or is it something new?
> I see many tags without ones so does that mean they are not authentic.
> many thanks.


it's something new, my fall 08 dresses do not have serial numbers/tags beside the label.


----------



## nguoidep

THANKS FOR YOUR ANSWER. I JUST BOUGHT ONE HL from NEIMAN,AND THERE'S SERIAL NUMBER RIGHT ALONG THE SIDE OF THE HL SQUARE TAG PLUS AN AUTHENTICITY PLASTIC CARD WITH A SMALL BOOKLET FOR GARMENT CARING.

ANY ONE ELSE HAVE BOTH OLD ,AND NEW VERSION OF HL DRESSES THAT CAN TELL ME PLEEEEZE? THE REASON IS I JUST BOUGHT ONE FROM EBAY FROM TULLULAHGRACE,AND THERE'S NO AUTH.CARD OR CARE CARD SO I AM NOT SURE IF IT'S AUTHENTIC. SHE HAS ALL POSITIVE FEDDBACK FORM ALL HL DRESSES SO THAT'S WHY I AM IN A BIG DILEMA. I AM SURE THOSE PEOPLE ARE MORE EXPEREINCED THAN ME WITH HL BRAND.
MANY THANKS ,PLEASE HELP SO I CAN RETURN IT TO EBAY SELLER IF IT'S NOT AUTHENTIC.THIS IS THE DRESS.
ITEM:http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-BLA...Item&pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3a56879950
THIS IS THE DRESS,BUT I BOUGHT IT IN A DIFFERENT SIZE.
MANY THANKS PLEEEEZE HELP ME GALS.


----------



## PANda_USC

^*nguoidep*, tullulahgrace is an authentic seller for sure. She only sells designer goods and like you said, she has perfect feedback. I have purchased Louboutins from her before.


----------



## nguoidep

:dhi panda, thanks for your reply. I know.i double checked feedbacks when i buy on ebay. What do you think? Anyone has the same dress?
You've many hl dresses right? Do you have old,and new version?do they have serial number right beside the tag?
Anyone?
Many thanks.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

nguoidep said:


> :dhi panda, thanks for your reply. I know.i double checked feedbacks when i buy on ebay. What do you think? Anyone has the same dress?
> You've many hl dresses right? Do you have old,and new version?do they have serial number right beside the tag?
> Anyone?
> Many thanks.


 
I'm not sure what you mean? tullulahgrace is reputable. You don't need to worry about authenticity with her.


----------



## karolinec1

I have storebought HLs - some have the authenticity numbers (more recent seasons), and some don't (older seasons).  Tallulahgrace is a reputable seller.


----------



## Mariniki07

Hi, I am new to tPF and would really appreciate it if someone could help me authenticate this HL dress. 

Thank you!


----------



## nguoidep

:dthanks for everyone's inputs. I am new to hl so that's why i am worried. The one i bought from neiman for sure is authentic so i use that to compare. 
That's good to know that the older season hl has no serial no. Many thanks gals.
:d


----------



## jackyluxury

Mariniki07 said:


> Hi, I am new to tPF and would really appreciate it if someone could help me authenticate this HL dress.
> 
> Thank you!



fake

btw it is best you post your authenticate this hl questions here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/authenticate-this-apparel-53838-67.html


----------



## jackyluxury

quick update on this seller to look out for on ebay :
asap_fashions, omos.closet , heavensenttrend , babygirltemi , best-quality-4u , rukaruka1983 . ALL THE SAME SELLER.
sells fakes and fakes only
she sure is taking this to a whole new level. i guess she is making it her profession.
She must be selling at least 10 a week of these hl fakes ...is giving herself good feedback too with her different accounts.
bad bad bad BAD SELLER 
be ware


----------



## BellaShoes

Sizing??

Hello Ladies.... I am 5'10 135lbs /36D/ 28 waist/ 35 hips.... thoughts on HL sizing?

TIA!


----------



## PANda_USC

*bella*, OH YAY!! Welcome to the HL thread!! You're tall and slim and your body type would look uh-mazing in HL!!! Based on your measurements, you'd probably be an S or a M. It's best to try on some HLs when we go to the meet!!! I hope Kenneth is there. He will take care of you!


----------



## BellaShoes

THANKS PANda!!! I have always been a little 'afraid' of HL... but heck, if the Kardashian's can rock them...


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG... I took the plunge (ON SALE!!!!!), I will let you know how it goes.... 

It is a simple style, the Ruby Cap Sleeve, I went with the Medium... my boobies push me into a 6'ish


----------



## PANda_USC

*bella*, hope the dress works for you! You have the nice, model-like, broad shoulders to rock the capsleeve. And hurray for fuller chests, ^_^! ::jealousy but in a good way::


----------



## roussel

Anyone been to the Vegas store lately? Any sales left?  I'll be going in 2 weeks


----------



## vhdos

BellaShoes said:


> OMG... I took the plunge (ON SALE!!!!!), I will let you know how it goes....
> 
> It is a simple style, the Ruby Cap Sleeve, I went with the Medium... my boobies push me into a 6'ish



May I ask where you found that dress?  I have been looking for that one in a size XXS.  Thanks!!!


----------



## xegbl

Anyone has a HL boutique SA to recommend?


----------



## BellaShoes

vhdos said:


> May I ask where you found that dress?  I have been looking for that one in a size XXS.  Thanks!!!



Call the SF store immediately, I touched/held the XXS in ruby TODAY! ON SALE


----------



## BellaShoes

roussel said:


> Anyone been to the Vegas store lately? Any sales left?  I'll be going in 2 weeks



Not Vegas, but I dropped into the SF Store today and every wall had sales!


----------



## vhdos

BellaShoes said:


> Call the SF store immediately, I touched/held the XXS in ruby TODAY! ON SALE



What was the price? 
Thank You!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

$390!


----------



## nicki23x

Wow $390! great deal!! Ive been looking for my 1st herve for a wedding i have the end of the month.. Has anybody been to the new HL store in Garden State Plaza Mall in Paramus NJ? Its a fairly new store i wonder if they have any sales...


----------



## BellaShoes

No Cute said:


> Love these dresses and you all look fabulous.
> 
> Question: do you think women in their 40s should dare wear something so fitted (even if they can) and short?  Curious since many of you are in your 20s.  I'm 44 and love the lines of HL dresses, my body looks good when trying them on, but I can't get over thinking they are dresses for young women. I suspect they are.



Abso-freakin-lutley! I am 39 with 2 months to go for the big 4-0... and my first HL is in the mail now!

It is all in how a woman wears her clothes... you must wear the dress, don't let the dress wear you. Choose classic colors versus fads... know which style compliments your body shape and to quote one of our own 'Put it on, go out and wear it!'


----------



## ive_flipped

WhooooHoooooo ladies I am in the HL club now. I thought I would see what outnet had and they had a black in XS (that never happens). It is simple but it's HL here are the pics. As soon as it arrives I will post modeling pics just don't laugh at my paleness k


----------



## ive_flipped

bella- HOT dress OMG you will look amazing in it


----------



## BellaShoes

^Thanks *ive_flipped*! I just hoped I chose the right size!

Congrats on your fab new dress!


----------



## ive_flipped

I hope I did too. I hope my chest and booty fit in the XS (not that the chest is huge but it's bigger then the models I see wearing the HL LOL)


----------



## vhdos

Hope no one snags it before me.  I'm going to call first thing in the morning.  Thanks Bella!  Is the fit pretty good in that style?  Worried about my boobies fitting in because you mentioned yours.  I'm a C cup.


----------



## BellaShoes

They are open until 9pm pst tonight and will open at 10am tomorrow... I am a 36D/28-29/36... I went Medium as a HL rookie... I am thinking I may have been able to pour myself into a small?


----------



## vhdos

I have only one HL and it is an XXS - fits perfectly.  It's always a gamble with a new style...


----------



## BellaShoes

xxs..... not for me! I may be able to rock a Small, we will see


----------



## karolinec1

If you follow them on Facebook (and live in the US - since they don't ship internationally), they advertised a private sale today:

http://links.eb.bcbg.com/servlet/Ma...&mt=1&rt=0&camp=FACEBOOK:HL:POST:PRIVATE_SALE

I hope this link works!


----------



## vhdos

^Yes, I saw that sale.  That's actually where I saw the red cap sleeve dress, but it said "only available in stores" for that particular dress.


----------



## vhdos

BellaShoes said:


> xxs..... not for me! I may be able to rock a Small, we will see



Hey Bella!  I just got off the phone with Kenneth, who had the red cap-sleeve dress.  Yay!  He talked me into an XS instead of my usual XXS because of my boobies  Crossing fingers that it will fit!!!!
He said that normally they don't accept returns, but could probably offer me an exchange since I'm doing a charge-send.
Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## vhdos

Are there any other XXS that can also wear XS is some styles?  I'm so nervous about sizing on the dress that I just bought.  Kenneth said that alterations were pretty simple on the bandage dresses, but I don't live in an area where HL is readily available (not that many people eve know what it is).  I have a great seamstress, but I'd be nervous about taking an HL to her.


----------



## Belladiva79

I have two HL dresses I got from outnet.com at the end of April that I never wore with tags still attached, anyone know if they will still do returns??


----------



## vhdos

Belladiva79 said:


> I have two HL dresses I got from outnet.com at the end of April that I never wore with tags still attached, anyone know if they will still do returns??



I believe that you need to contact them within 14 days to do a return.  Pop-up sale merchandise is returnable for store credit and Going Going Gone sales are final sales.  However, sale items may be exchanged in some cases.


----------



## olialm1

vhdos I think you should have gone with an XXS. The XS will probably fit you in the chest area but be baggy everywhere else. I'm just assuming this though, I could be wrong. Hopefully it'll fit you.


----------



## vhdos

^That makes me worried  My gut said XXS too, but the SA assured me that that dress tends to run smaller in the chest & torso.  Ugh.  I hope he's right.

Maybe someone who is a similar size to me could help?  I am 5'3", 99 pounds.  I am curvy, but small-boned.  Any other petite ladies who have size XS in some styles?  Thanks for any help


----------



## ive_flipped

^^ I am 5'6 118lbs small boned narrow rib cage but a full D and I was told XS for most HL so I am thinking you would need XXS based on what your stats are. 

LOL I hope I was told right on sizes too and I don't look like a stuffed sausage


----------



## BellaShoes

^Teeny, tiny, well boobied girls!  

I am tall, but my boobies and tush are...ummmm, we'll say 'more to love'.... I sure hope the medium fits me!


----------



## bebefuzz

vhdos,

Maybe this will help you. I'm 5' 5" at 100.5 lbs. I can always fit xxs, but in a few of the dresses, xs and xxs can work for me.


----------



## vhdos

^thanks bebe.  I get so paranoid about on-line shopping.


----------



## BellaShoes

vhdos said:


> Hey Bella!  I just got off the phone with Kenneth, who had the red cap-sleeve dress.  Yay!  He talked me into an XS instead of my usual XXS because of my boobies  Crossing fingers that it will fit!!!!
> He said that normally they don't accept returns, but could probably offer me an exchange since I'm doing a charge-send.
> Thanks for all of your help!


 I am glad I could help... I did not touch (fondle) the xs...only the xxs


----------



## BellaShoes

I am so stressed about the sizing of mine! All this xxs and xs talk.. is the medium going to be too big?

ANYONE OWN A MEDIUM!?!?!?! :tumbleweed:


----------



## may3545

^Hi Bella! I owned a few mediums before I lost weight, now I'm a small or XS.

When I was a medium (all fall 08 dresses), I was 135 pounds and am 5'5" tall, 34B bust, 27/28 waist.

Right now I'm just under 130 (still working on toning up), toned up a bit, and wear a 26 dress, but find a small or XS works for me.

I hope this helped?


----------



## ::Nicole::

hello ladies, i just discovered HL and i hope i'm not too late! 

anyway, i'm 5'3", waist 27/28 and 120pounds.. so should my dress be a S size or XS?

any size chart for reference?

thanks


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *May!* I am kind of sad becuase there was a small available online when I bought mine, I should have bought both and returned the one that did not work... shoot.


----------



## roussel

Bella I wear mostly a M in HL.  I wear US 6-8, 34D.  I also have one dress in S, that style runs big.  The fall 08 dresses I fit in M, some of the newer dresses I can fit a S, like the basic scoopneck dress I wear a S.


----------



## vhdos

BellaShoes said:


> Thanks *May!* I am kind of sad becuase there was a small available online when I bought mine, I should have bought both and returned the one that did not work... shoot.



I know, I thought about buying both too and returning the one that didn't fit.  What were we thinking?????  I guess that we will just be stressed together.  When do you expect your dress to arrive?  I doubt that mine will come before late next week.  Ugh, I hate the waiting game


----------



## BellaShoes

> Bella I wear mostly a M in HL. I wear US 6-8, 34D. I also have one dress in S, that style runs big



Thanks roussel! I have seen your cute little figure in real life! I think I might be good with a MED.



> know, I thought about buying both too and returning the one that didn't fit. What were we thinking????? I guess that we will just be stressed together. When do you expect your dress to arrive? I doubt that mine will come before late next week. Ugh, I hate the waiting game



I think Mon-Tues?


----------



## PANda_USC

*nicole*, it sounds like you're a Small. Here's the HL sizing chart for reference!


----------



## ::Nicole::

*PANda_USC* thank you!


----------



## purses & pugs

roussel said:


> Bella I wear mostly a M in HL.  I wear US 6-8, 34D.  I also have one dress in S, that style runs big.  The fall 08 dresses I fit in M, some of the newer dresses I can fit a S, like the basic scoopneck dress I wear a S.



I am concidering to buy my very first HL dress but have no clue about the sizes. You seem to be the same size as me, but how tall are you? I'm 5'7 and wear a US 6-8 and 34 D too. Do I need a M?? How stretchy are these dresses? And will every unflattering "lump" (lovehandles etc. lol) show in these dresses or do the bandage material hide it? Haha, sorry for all my stupid questions! TIA


----------



## purses & pugs

PANda_USC said:


> *nicole*, it sounds like you're a Small. Here's the HL sizing chart for reference!



Oh, just saw this. Thanks for posting Panda!


----------



## sharonephone

I wear a M in HL and I'm almost always an 8, 5'8", 34DD and 144ish lbs give or take. HTH


----------



## sheshe110

Suzanelk said:


> Love love love this dress.. this is the exact one I am looking for right now. Does anyone know where I can get this color/style?
> 
> Thanks ladies!


 
I just purchased the version of this dress which has the pale grey trim at 40% OFF at the Max Azria store in SOHO, NYC - if you're in NYC, you should check out what else they have on sale!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> I am so stressed about the sizing of mine! All this xxs and xs talk.. is the medium going to be too big?
> 
> ANYONE OWN A MEDIUM!?!?!?! :tumbleweed:


 
*Bella- *i own a medium that was very big on me and had to be altered, I actually get it back tomorrow and I hope it fits now. I'm 5'7, 133lbs, 34C and mostly a size 6 US in dresses hope this helps. 

sidenote, i was outbid on a gorgeous ombre style blue HL dress size small today. I was really hoping to win!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

sharonephone said:


> I wear a M in HL and I'm almost always an 8, 5'8", 34DD and 144ish lbs give or take. HTH



NICE!!!!  I am 5'11 and your 34DD's and 36D's are virtually the same!! I think I may have done okay with my Medium!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *dezy*, I am still hoping I did okay... the waiting game is a killer!


----------



## ive_flipped

OMG my dress is here already and I have to wait for DH to help zip me up but I couldn't get the zipper up any more in my chest area and I wear a 30 band OMG I hope it's just because I couldn't zip myself.

And have to say WOW the dresses are heavy LOL


----------



## vhdos

^I hope that it fits, iveflipped!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

WOOOO HOOOO! Let's see it *iveflipped!*!!


----------



## BellaShoes

ive_flipped said:


> WhooooHoooooo ladies I am in the HL club now. I thought I would see what outnet had and they had a black in XS (that never happens). It is simple but it's HL here are the pics. As soon as it arrives I will post modeling pics just don't laugh at my paleness k



WOOT!!! Show us!


----------



## ive_flipped

DH isn't home and I can't get it zipped but it's not looking good ladies


----------



## BellaShoes

OH NOOOOOO!!!! Get those girls in there!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*ive- *when is DH coming home? we need to see this dress on you!


----------



## BellaShoes

Seriously! Grab a hanger, slip it through the zipper and pull it up!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Dezy*, I think we lost *iveflipped*... she couldn't still be working on that zipper!


----------



## vhdos

That is a tough style to zip yourself.  Don' give up!!!!
*crossing fingers* for you


----------



## roussel

Ladies I need your honest opinion.  I know it may not be a good idea to wear HL to a wedding but I think this one is not too much. I'm attending a friend's wedding in Sep, it will be at night.  Do you think it is ok to wear this?


----------



## BellaShoes

It is spectacular and perfect for an evening wedding (Have you SEEN the number Kim K wore to a wedding in the Celeb CL thread  ...._that_ was too much IMHO )... you look lovely *roussel* and the dazzled neckline is beautiful... it is perfect for the occassion!

So, my in my never ending quest.. is that a medium? It fits you perfectly!


----------



## vhdos

Is it a church wedding?  Personally, I think wearing HL to formal, church weddings is a bit much, but an evening wedding is a little different.  I don't find that particular style to be overly sexy and it _could_ work for the right wedding setting.


----------



## roussel

Thanks Bella and vhdos!  It is not a church wedding, at a hotel.  So I think it will be ok too.
Bella this is a S, this style runs big.


----------



## vhdos

^I agree.  probably a good choice for a hotel wedding.  You look fabulous in it


----------



## BellaShoes

Absolutely *roussel,* wear it! Now... more importantly which shoes!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> *Dezy*, I think we lost *iveflipped*... she couldn't still be working on that zipper!


 
hahaah oh no, I hope she figured it out! I got my dress back today from alteration I will try it on shortly for the wedding I am going to tonight


----------



## BellaShoes

WOOT!! Don't leave me hangin' *dezy*! How did the alterations turn out? From Medium to Small?


----------



## shockboogie

Wear it *Roussel*! You're looking soooo good!


----------



## olialm1

Roussel I think it's appropriate. I wore a HL to a wedding and mine was waaaay more revealing


----------



## lilmissb

You look great *roussel!* I say do it


----------



## PANda_USC

*roussel*, VA VA VOOM! You're looking smokin' Rourou! And yes, wear it to the wedding!!!


----------



## roussel

Thanks my lovely HL ladies!  I really appreciate the reassurance.  Now the challenge of getting more in shape and most especially what shoes to wear, hee hee.


----------



## ::Nicole::

i went to try on some HLs yesterday and i'm a S! now, i can't stop thinking about it! sigh~ what have i done? i shouldn't have tried them on


----------



## Stephanie***

Is there an authentication thread for HL?


----------



## BellaShoes

There is a authenticate this apparel thread, it is a sticky at the top of the wardrobe section.

Couple of lovely HL authenticators there...


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> hahaah oh no, I hope she figured it out! I got my dress back today from alteration I will try it on shortly for the wedding I am going to tonight



Seriously? Is there cause for concern here? Two ladies, both said they would be back with modeling pics and BOTH have gone missing? :tumbleweed:

Mine should be here tomorrow...if it isn't too big I will post pics.... although I am concerned that HL dresses are kidnapping our ladies?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Bella *I'm here!!!

here is my altered size medium HL dress, this pic was taken before we went out and sadly throughout the night it kept getting bigger bigger . My alteration lady swore she took it in as much as she could, but I think I'm going to have to suck it up and dish out the big bucks and go see the HL Boutique referred alteration lady. 
until then, here it is with my  CL multi glitter titis!


----------



## vhdos

^That makes me worry about my dress that's in transit.  I thought that I was being "safe" by ordering the larger size and relying on alterations if need be.  Ugh, I'm more nervous now than ever...


----------



## BellaShoes

*dezy*! I am soooooo glad you did not disappear! I was convinced their was an abductor amongst us.... :ninja:

You look marvelous! The dress is spectacular and you wear it very well


----------



## lilmissb

*dez* you look fabulous!

Please don't order larger! They do stretch!!!

:lolots: at your comment about Hl dresses kidnapping our ladies *Bella!*


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

thank you ladies, I love this dress so much and when it poped up on the Outnet for such an amazing price I had to have it even knowing it would probably be big. its so stretched now! I hope the alteration ladies with experience working with HL can work a miracle!


----------



## BellaShoes

lilmissb said:


> *dez*
> :lolots: at your comment about Hl dresses kidnapping our ladies *Bella!*



It's true.... it goes likes this:

tPF'er with new HL: 'Ohhh, my new HL dress arrived today, will post pics...'

tPF'ers: Grab a virtually chair and await the reveal 

tPF'er with new HL: :tumbleweed:


----------



## BellaShoes

Now for me, my new (and very first) HL should be here tomorrow baring any unforeseen sizing catastrophe's I will share pics the very first chance I get!


----------



## vhdos

lilmissb said:


> *dez* you look fabulous!
> 
> Please don't order larger! They do stretch!!!
> 
> :lolots: at your comment about Hl dresses kidnapping our ladies *Bella!*



My HL tank dress didn't stretch a bit...


----------



## BellaShoes

HURRY UP MONDAY!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

vhdos said:


> My HL tank dress didn't stretch a bit...



Perhaps it gave because of alterations? The seamstress could only take in x amount and with wear it may have loosened? It would seem more ladies would have complained about loosening in the past...


----------



## lilmissb

^^^^  Bella!  Shall I grab my chair in anticipation of tomorrow?


----------



## BellaShoes

*lilmiss*... if it doesn't look like a paper bag on me... I will post for sure! If it does, I will at least post pics of the dress...


----------



## BellaShoes

A refresher, it is this dress.... ruby red which is almost a perfect match to a certain sole.....


----------



## vhdos

^seeing the pic just makes me want mine - BAD!  I doubt mine will be here early in the week though.  I just have this feeling that it's not going to fit.  Crossing my fingers that yours is perfect, Bella


----------



## BellaShoes

What size did you get vhdos? SM? XS?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

can't wait to see *Bella! *


----------



## sylphfae

Gosh, *Roussel*, you look AMAZING! That HL was made for you, you should definitely wear it to the wedding!


----------



## lilflobowl

*roussel*, I think you could wear it to the wedding without any problems at all!

*dezy*, gorgeous! Sorry it kept getting bigger through the night but hopefully you didn't have any "accidents" given it's a strapless dress!


----------



## KoutureKitty

Hi ladies

How does the basic tank dress run? There is a medium I am considering but I am not sure if it will be too big. Judging from the above size chart I think it will be ok unless this style runs big. I am 5'8 and normally a size 6 or more often lately and 8. My dimensions are 36-29-37. Do you think a medium will be ok?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*lil- *thank you! no accidents thankfully, it was really just getting bigger from the waist down. so the tummy area was bunching a lot, I need to get it fixed.


----------



## nicki23x

Does anyone know if the prices on the BCBG website for HL dresses are 50% off the sale price? Or is the price that is showing the final price? BC it says 50% off sale... so im just curious... I am jsut DYING for my 1st HL dress and i see some great prices! Thanks!!


----------



## vhdos

BellaShoes said:


> What size did you get vhdos? SM? XS?



I got an XS even though I am typically an XXS.  Kenneth talked me into it thinking that the XXS might squish my "girls" too much.  I still think that I should have gone with the XXS, but it's too late now....
Can't wait to see yours Bella!  I really hope that it's perfect for you.  One of ours has to work out!!!!!


----------



## Nico3327

The price that is showing for the HL dresses is the final price.  

The "50% off" refers to the BCBG items on sale...all of them are 50% the regular retail price.  It is not an extra 50% off sale prices.



nicki23x said:


> Does anyone know if the prices on the BCBG website for HL dresses are 50% off the sale price? Or is the price that is showing the final price? BC it says 50% off sale... so im just curious... I am jsut DYING for my 1st HL dress and i see some great prices! Thanks!!


----------



## nicki23x

Oh ok Nico! thanks so much!


----------



## Nico3327

^ welcome!


----------



## roussel

thanks too sylphfae and lilflo!  
dezy that dress looks hot hot hot!!! 
bella can't wait to see your modeling pics


----------



## vhdos

Dress arrived yet Bella??????


----------



## BellaShoes

I am at the office now... hope it is there when I get home!


----------



## vhdos

Get home, girl!


----------



## chynaxdawl

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *Bella- *i own a medium that was very big on me and had to be altered, I actually get it back tomorrow and I hope it fits now. I'm 5'7, 133lbs, 34C and mostly a size 6 US in dresses hope this helps.
> 
> sidenote, i was outbid on a gorgeous ombre style blue HL dress size small today. I was really hoping to win!!!


 
this is kind of late but i think i know which dress you were watching...i wanted that one too. but jackie authenticated it and said it was a fake so maybe it's good you didn't win!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

chynaxdawl said:


> this is kind of late but i think i know which dress you were watching...i wanted that one too. but jackie authenticated it and said it was a fake so maybe it's good you didn't win!


 
sooo good to know THANK YOU!!!

*Bella- *are you home yet??? I need to see this dress?!


----------



## vhdos

I'm almost as anxious for you Bella, as I am waiting for mine!


----------



## sasha671

New to this thread but not to HL. i have few ranging in XS-M. Here is M cap sleeve which I tried when it was on sale at Saks. I am just shy of 5'3" 34C. This fit my bust but was big in the waist hips. Size Medium. Small would be perfect. Anybody knows where I can find this in small on sale? thanks


----------



## BellaShoes

vhdos said:


> Get home, girl!



OK.... be forgiving as Hubby was starving and we had to have dinner before the fitting and photos.... ready? 

I think it fits perfectly.. but I will let you all decide... let me know once you're here, present and accounted for....


----------



## BellaShoes

*Sasha*, you look lovely!


----------



## BellaShoes

Where'd everyone go? :tumbleweed:


----------



## sasha671

Thank You. Do you know where I can find size small at that price? thanks


----------



## BellaShoes

I do not... they are sold out on the website.. I know *vhdos* lucked out in store but the style went quickly..


----------



## sasha671

I'll go HL store tomorrow. Its couple of blocks from my house. Wait, is the sale at HL or at BCBG? I live right near Madison av NYC store


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I'm waiting for you *Bella *


----------



## bebefuzz

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492631267&bmUID=iDJozQN&ev19=1:18

not for that price...


----------



## BellaShoes

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I'm waiting for you *Bella *



*NAKED!!!! *

So, I took a Medium, 5'11 135 lbs 36D-28-36 

Here I am! Paired with my Nude Altadamas....


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ here you are indeed!! you are hot hot hot indeed!!!!


----------



## sasha671

perfect!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *naked*... it takes a little bit of '_okay, I can do this_' when you are a curvy gal.


----------



## vhdos

Gorgeous, Bella!!!!  Sorry, I wasn't here sooner, but my cable & internet went on the fritz... 
You look stunning and I'm so glad that your wait is over.  I only hope that mine goes as well


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *vhdos*! I hope your new beauty arrives soon...


----------



## vhdos

sasha671 said:


> New to this thread but not to HL. i have few ranging in XS-M. Here is M cap sleeve which I tried when it was on sale at Saks. I am just shy of 5'3" 34C. This fit my bust but was big in the waist hips. Size Medium. Small would be perfect. Anybody knows where I can find this in small on sale? thanks



Hi Sasha!  I just purchased that dress too, but it is still in transit
I am 5'3", 100 pounds, 34C - may I ask how much you weigh?  I have been trying to get an idea if the XS I ordered is going to fit me.  I only have one other HL and it is an XXS.


----------



## BellaShoes

I noticed a comment that was edited out about my bra, so to reply...

I was actually bra-less in the pic, please disregard the peep of nude tank under the dress.. I came straight home from the office and did not want to try it on after a long day without a slip of some sort due to lotion transfer, etc...


----------



## sasha671

VHdos! 125? something like that. People dont believe me because I look small. i am pretty muscular


----------



## vhdos

Thanks Sasha!  I'm still thinking that my dress is not going to fit.  Good luck on your search!  That red is stunning on you


----------



## sasha671

^ If you are in NYC I would love to give it a shot if it doesnt work for you.


----------



## BellaShoes

*sasha*... why do you keep deleting your comments? If you think it is rude as you stated below, perhaps not comment? 

---Quote (Originally by BellaShoes)---
I noticed a comment that was edited out about my bra, so to reply...

I was actually bra-less in the pic, please disregard the peep of nude tank under the dress.. I came straight home from the office and did not want to try it on after a long day without a slip of some sort due to lotion transfer, etc... 
---End Quote---

*---Quote (Originally by sasha671)---
Haha! I posted but then thought it was kinda rude.
---End Quote--*-


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you again *Dezy* and *Naked*.... meet you ladies over in our other thread....


----------



## sasha671

Ok. Sorry. I didnt mean to offend. If i did i apologize. Now I actually have a question; Do you wear a bra with your HL dresses? Because its really hard to find one that wont show


----------



## bebefuzz

Looks great. I love the kitties in the background.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *bebe*! Those are two of my four boys


----------



## vhdos

sasha671 said:


> Ok. Sorry. I didnt mean to offend. If i did i apologize. Now I actually have a question; Do you wear a bra with your HL dresses? Because its really hard to find one that wont show



I wear those sticky bra cups under my HL tank dress.  No lines show through, covers nipples, and gives a little bit of cleavage


----------



## lilmissb

*Bella!!!*  You look STUNNING!

Good luck in your search for a S *sasha*. As someone else has posted I think they're still at Saks.


----------



## BellaShoes

lilmissb said:


> *Bella!!!*  You look STUNNING!



Thank you *lilimiss*!!!!!


----------



## sylphfae

BellaShoes, you look HAWT! That color is so lovely on you! 

On a separate note, has anybody seen this dress in XXS anywhere? The color is "Pale Haze".


----------



## PANda_USC

*bella*, ::gets out fire extinguisher and blasts onto you:: You're on fire! You have a great figure and the dress looks phenomenal on you! And a red hot dress to go with your red sole, :: swoons::

*sylfphae*, I think HL San Francisco might have it. They have the most XXS dresses in the US.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

BellaShoes said:


> I noticed a comment that was edited out about my bra, so to reply...
> 
> I was actually bra-less in the pic, please disregard the peep of nude tank under the dress.. I came straight home from the office and did not want to try it on after a long day without a slip of some sort due to lotion transfer, etc...


 
I didn't even notice the tank ... I guess I was too busy looking at your amazing figure ... pardon me


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *sylphfae*!



> bella, ::gets out fire extinguisher and blasts onto you:: You're on fire! You have a great figure and the dress looks phenomenal on you! And a red hot dress to go with your red sole, :: swoons::



Thank you lovely *PANda*! :kiss:


----------



## BellaShoes

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I didn't even notice the tank ... I guess I was too busy looking at your amazing figure ... pardon me


 
*Naked*, you are such a love


----------



## roussel

And my oh my Bella!!! Total hotness! I think the M fits perfectly.  You have the curves to rock HLs so you should get more.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *roussel*!!!!! Have you commited to your black HL for the wedding, you look AMAZING!


----------



## roussel

^ I have this other Rebecca Taylor eggplant chiffon dress that I am considering since I can wear those with my volcano strass.  But I think it is blah compared to the HL.  It is the 3rd dress I posted here post #7
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/any-rececca-taylor-fans-out-there-458286.html


----------



## BellaShoes

That is a lovely dress however I am voting for the bedazzled HL! There is something truly amazing about the idea of a hotel wedding and THAT dress!


----------



## lolobaby

sylphfae said:


> BellaShoes, you look HAWT! That color is so lovely on you!
> 
> On a separate note, has anybody seen this dress in XXS anywhere? The color is "Pale Haze".



i THINK i saw them in the las vegas Herve Leger over the weekend. It's on 60% sale and there's xxs. I remember I saw it because I tried on and I cannot fit. The las vegas store do shipping and the SA is super sweet.


----------



## vhdos

roussel said:


> ^ I have this other Rebecca Taylor eggplant chiffon dress that I am considering since I can wear those with my volcano strass.  But I think it is blah compared to the HL.  It is the 3rd dress I posted here post #7
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/any-rececca-taylor-fans-out-there-458286.html



Ooohh, that's a tough one.  I think I'd almost go for the dress that you can wear the volcano strass with.  Those shoes are AMAZING!!!!


----------



## vhdos

Ack!  My dress came at almost the exact moment that my DH was returning from a 6-day vacation!!  The kids were SO excited to see him and it was complete chaos.  I put the box in the bedroom and had to wait to open it until things settled down.  After about 20 minutes, I was able to run in, tear open the box, rip my clothes off, and quickly try on the dress.  I only had it on for a brief moment (before the pizza guy arrived with our dinner), but my initial thought was that the XS seemed like an okay fit.  It was maybe just a tad bit long and not quite that super-snug feeling that my XXS HL gives, but I think that it's going to be just fine!  I will post pics as soon as I can, but they will have to wait a bit because I want to spend some time with my family


----------



## BellaShoes

WOOT!!! Yea, I am looking forward to pics *vhdos!* And it came from SF!! FUN!


----------



## bebefuzz

vhdos, 

That's how I feel about xs too. For me, I always prefer an xxs too no matter what style, but I have one xs (and it fits ok) just because it was impossible to find in a smaller size. Oh well. 
But, yea, the xs is always quite a bit longer than the xxs, and I love my stuff shorter rather than longer! 
And, I wouldn't dare cut that nylon material.

I can't wait to see pics. I'm sure it's beautiful.


----------



## vhdos

Okay, alterations questions.  I was told by my SA that hemming is easy since the dresses are literally bands of material sewn together.  I thought that I might want to hem the bottom of my new cap-sleeve dress.  I looked on the inside and I noticed the zipper actually goes into the last bandage, so they wouldn't be able to hem there.  Has anyone hemmed the bottom of their dress and can you tell me how/where the hem was made?  Thanks!


----------



## loveaddict

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *Bella *I'm here!!!
> 
> here is my altered size medium HL dress, this pic was taken before we went out and sadly throughout the night it kept getting bigger bigger . My alteration lady swore she took it in as much as she could, but I think I'm going to have to suck it up and dish out the big bucks and go see the HL Boutique referred alteration lady.
> until then, here it is with my  CL multi glitter titis!



*hi dezy, you look so great with this dress, mine just arrived today and i usually wear a size Medium as well in HL but this one is too BIG and loose for under the bust part (upper tummy part) arghh.. and where i live they dont have the alteration ppl for HL so i have decided return this and exchange into small size.

i have a question though ladies, is this dress on the link http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350203223460&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT run as big as the black and white dress or it runs as the normal HL? please do let me know because i am thinkin to buy this dress. thank you very2 much ladies.
*


----------



## vhdos

Okay, horrible pictures here, but I have been so busy!  I wanted to at least post some on here while I had the chance.  The overall fit is good, feels snug, etc., but I'm a little concerned about the cap sleeves and the length of the dress.  I think that the cap sleeves can easily be made to be a little more snug because there is a band at the back of each cap sleeve that could be shortened.  In fact, I'm a little miffed because the stitching on one of the bands (attached to the cap sleeve) is already coming loose.  I'd return the dress, but if I'm going to have alterations there, I might as well keep it.  My biggest concern is the length.  Kenneth said that the dresses are very easy to shorten, but the zipper runs into the last band, so I'm not sure where they could hem?


----------



## PANda_USC

*vhdos*, you look amazing huh! And red dress with red-soled shoes, :wink wink: I hope you can hem it to the length you want!


----------



## BellaShoes

*vhdos*! You look amazing! Thank you so much for sharing your pics, the length is nice but I can understand your wanting it a tad shorter. I am 5'11 so the dress fits me (lengthwise) differently... it is fabulous on you longer or shorter!  

*PANda*.. love the new avi!


----------



## vhdos

Thanks Panda and Bella!  And, yes, the avatar is lovely, Panda


----------



## BellaShoes

WAIT!!! *PANda* changed her avi again! LOVE!!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*Bella*, lmao!!! You're silly hun and quick to catch on(for those that didn't see it, it was a pic of my lizzie CL toe boxes)! Thank you! I know you ruv ruv ruv your biancas, ^_^. Bianca queen Bella!

*vhdos*, thank you so much!


----------



## BellaShoes

Seriously!! I was lovin' the toe box shot than I looked again 5 minutes later and you're rockin' fuschia exotic biancas?! OMG!


----------



## loveaddict

hi ladies, i need your kind helps, i bought this dress that i attached (pic credit from one of the pfer) in medium size, i usually wear Medium HL but this one is too big for me, please advise me if the dress in the link runs as big as the attached picture or it runs the same true size as normal HL?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT 

please helpp me because i might have to exchange the black and white tube into the green dress thank you very2 much ladies.


----------



## BellaShoes

The link does not work?


----------



## envyme

Gorgeous!!



vhdos said:


> Okay, horrible pictures here, but I have been so busy!  I wanted to at least post some on here while I had the chance.  The overall fit is good, feels snug, etc., but I'm a little concerned about the cap sleeves and the length of the dress.  I think that the cap sleeves can easily be made to be a little more snug because there is a band at the back of each cap sleeve that could be shortened.  In fact, I'm a little miffed because the stitching on one of the bands (attached to the cap sleeve) is already coming loose.  I'd return the dress, but if I'm going to have alterations there, I might as well keep it.  My biggest concern is the length.  Kenneth said that the dresses are very easy to shorten, but the zipper runs into the last band, so I'm not sure where they could hem?
> View attachment 1160771
> 
> 
> View attachment 1160770
> 
> 
> View attachment 1160769


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Ladies hide your men! Bella + Herve = danger!!! Hehehehe

Bella holy crap you look hot!!!  


Dezyner that dress looks beautiful on you...sorry you're having issues with the alteration/sizing


----------



## bebefuzz

vhdos, 

THat looks like a PERFECT fit! Lovely!


----------



## bebefuzz

This must only happen to me... but, when I wear Herve Leger it smooshes down my chest... and my butt is not exactly well endowed, so from the side profile, it looks kind of funny. Does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## Nico3327

*vhdos*, I think you look great!  I actually like the length of the dress as it is, but I would think a good seamstress or tailor should be able to shorten the zipper (and remove the bottom band).


----------



## sasha671

Vhdos! dress looks fab on you. And if anybody is still looking for ruby cap sleeve dress Elizabeth at HL Las Vegas just located size small for me. So there are still sizes available. She was super helpful. HTH


----------



## rnsmelody

Has anyone receive tags from HL that has the color bar on the size? I know they only do that for BCBG clothes. The dress was purchased from NM with the receipts. I just never seen this before.. Thanks in advance!


----------



## vhdos

bebefuzz said:


> This must only happen to me... but, when I wear Herve Leger it smooshes down my chest... and my butt is not exactly well endowed, so from the side profile, it looks kind of funny. Does this happen to anyone else?



Maybe you could try a size up?


----------



## BellaShoes

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Ladies hide your men! Bella + Herve = danger!!! Hehehehe
> 
> Bella holy crap you look hot!!!



 Oh my goodness, thank you Nerdy!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

rnsmelody said:


> Has anyone receive tags from HL that has the color bar on the size? I know they only do that for BCBG clothes. The dress was purchased from NM with the receipts. I just never seen this before.. Thanks in advance!



Is it possibly just an inventory management technique, if it's from NM..I am sure it's fine.


----------



## bebefuzz

What do you guys think for a wedding?


----------



## sasha671

WOWWWWWWWW! You look AAAAMazing! Its super sexy, you'll be the hottest thing there. i guess it depends on the wedding. Where is it? time of daY?


----------



## BellaShoes

You look fabulous *bebefuzz*... love the contrast piping!

For a wedding; I think a red HL may be too much IMHO. It really depends on the time of day, attire requested and locale... do you have a more neutral, understated color?


----------



## vhdos

^It's not the color that would be an issue for me, it's the short hem line _and_ cleavage.  Depending on the wedding, you might be able to pull one off (either a short hem line or cleavage), but both is a little risky, IMO.  I do think that HL's _can_ be wedding-appropriate, but it is highly dependent on the setting of the wedding (location, degree of formality, time of day, etc.).  I have a Country Club, evening wedding that is the bride's second marriage and I think that my new red HL might be perfect for it.  It does show some cleavage, but the hem line is just above the knee, so it's not completely va-va-voom...
By the way, bebe, that dress looks stunning on you!  Gorgeous


----------



## bebefuzz

yea.. the color in person is more of a orange red, not quite red red... my concerns were more about the cleavage and tightness. 

Believe it or not, I have 5 HL and this one is the second/third most understated one. My first is an ombre that is a slight turtleneck. 

Wedding is in the evening and not a church wedding... can't really remember where it's at. 
I'm thinking of maybe wearing the teal/black one shoulder that Kate Beckinsale wore instead. That color is definitely muted, and it's about one inch longer.. although my shoulder will be exposed? What do you all think?


----------



## bebefuzz

btw, thank you all for the compliments.


----------



## bebefuzz

I'm already wearing the ombre slight turtleneck to another wedding later this year.


----------



## bebefuzz

Thanks for the advice; I agree. I will not wear that dress.


----------



## vhdos

The one-shoulder looks better  Again, for me it's about the va-va-voom-factor, meaning does it show lots of cleavage _and_ a short hem line?  If the one-shoulder is a bit longer and doesn't let it all hang out up top, then yes, it might work for the type of wedding that you will be attending.  Those are just my silly guidelines though, and I'm sure that everyone has different comfort levels when it comes to their HLs.
I adore that one-shoulder dress.  A one-shoulder is next on my wish list


----------



## kathywko

My one and only HL! I love it.


----------



## BellaShoes

What a beautiful color and style *kathy*!


----------



## kathywko

^^ Thank you, *Bella*! I haven't quite taken the plunge to get another though! Maybe the next big occasion!


----------



## loveaddict

loveaddict said:


> hi ladies, i need your kind helps, i bought this dress that i attached (pic credit from one of the pfer) in medium size, i usually wear Medium HL but this one is too big for me, please advise me if the dress in the link runs as big as the attached picture or it runs the same true size as normal HL?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> please helpp me because i might have to exchange the black and white tube into the green dress thank you very2 much ladies.




hi there, sorry, here is the new link http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350203223460&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
actually bella, you havee the exact same one  this teal is the kate beckinsale's, what do you think? does this run exactly the same with the black and white tube? or smaller like normal HL? thx u  so mucch


----------



## BellaShoes

*Love addict*, I do not have the one in the link or in the attached photo... sorry, I wish I could be of more help 

As for the one I do have, I followed the instructions on the HL website and measured myself..per the measurement guide I am a Med and it fits like a dream!


----------



## lvpiggy

ok ladies . . . .  someone needs to buy this, ASAP! it's a size L, otherwise I would have picked it up already . . .  i don't know why all the stores style it with the straps crossed in the back, but it's the same as my LBD & the red cross-strap dress that went down the runway for Spring 2010!






http://www.theoutnet.com/product/73467

here's how I wear my black one:





and the runway shot, again with straps crossed in the front, not in back like the pics on the outnet


----------



## Bri 333

^ If that was in Black or Red I would snatch it up in a second. I love the style your black one is in. Once I get up the guts, I am going to try on a HL dress


----------



## alex.losee

Piggy that black dress is redick hot!


----------



## black_reno

Hi ladies, I need help! 
I'm looking to buy one of these dresses for the first time, but I'm not sure what size to look for. 
I"m normally a size 6...
Is shopbop the only place I can get it online, that ships internationally?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Love Addict- *I have the black and white one (pics posted in this thread), IMO it runs big. I wear a US size 6 and the medium was very big on me. 

*black reno- *I dont know about who ships internationally, but I would say you need a size small in HL dresses.


----------



## ValDy

a/w 1993 collection  real HL :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tg22FqABGRI


----------



## vhdos

lvpiggy said:


> ok ladies . . . .  someone needs to buy this, ASAP! it's a size L, otherwise I would have picked it up already . . .  i don't know why all the stores style it with the straps crossed in the back, but it's the same as my LBD & the red cross-strap dress that went down the runway for Spring 2010!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/73467
> 
> here's how I wear my black one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the runway shot, again with straps crossed in the front, not in back like the pics on the outnet



Yes, I've seen that dress on Outnet and I absolutely love the color.  I think it has a bit too much cleavage for me though and it's not the right size.  I hope someone from here grabs it


----------



## laurayuki

^ sigh i've been drooling at it for months.. not my size. i did recently get another HL on sale though.. totally impulse buy


----------



## bebefuzz

Does anyone know if this dress runs small or big? Does it run like fall 08 styles or bigger like the more current stuff.


----------



## laurayuki

I am a xs in this dress, pretty standard fitting it's not too tight like the raspberry but i think I could fit the XXS but it would've been VERY tight on me.


----------



## bebefuzz

Laurayuki, 

Thanks so much for the help!

You are tiny, like what a size zero usually? So this dress must run a little on the small side.


----------



## trustlove

Can I wear a herve leger dress as a wedding dress. Very intimate wedding total of 7 guest including my FF and I. If so which style would you recommend?


----------



## BellaShoes

Absolutely! Herve Leger does extraordinary beaded, long gowns... you need to find yourself a boutique (San Francisco) and go try them on!


----------



## laurayuki

^^ bebefuzz I'm definitely not the skinniest lol I have a butt and thighs so I'm usually size 0 but with tighter fitting clothes I have to go XS instead of XXS. I'm a size 38 in a lot of italian sizing and sometimes a UK size 4


----------



## BellaShoes

A few examples of full length HL gowns from previous collections...


----------



## trustlove

^Do you think a shorter HL would work as well?


----------



## laurayuki

^ i wouldn't wear anything that would upstage the bride... IMO


----------



## BellaShoes

^She is speaking as a the bride


----------



## sylphfae

loveaddict said:


> hi there, sorry, here is the new link http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350203223460&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> actually bella, you havee the exact same one  this teal is the kate beckinsale's, what do you think? does this run exactly the same with the black and white tube? or smaller like normal HL? thx u so mucch


 
Hi! Hope this reply isn't too late! I just got my Kate Beckinsale Herve dress and I find it runs TTS. It doesn't run smaller than normal HLs.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

trustlove said:


> ^Do you think a shorter HL would work as well?


 
You're the bride! Wear whatever you want!


----------



## bebefuzz

If you like short: 
I really think this would be absolutely breathtaking for a sexy wedding.


----------



## bebefuzz

If you like short: 
I really think these would be absolutely breathtaking for a sexy wedding. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1167417


----------



## laurayuki

BellaShoes said:


> ^She is speaking as a the bride


OH ooops!!! sorry well i'm watching out for her HAHAHAHA


----------



## trustlove

bebefuzz said:


> If you like short:
> I really think these would be absolutely breathtaking for a sexy wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1167417


That is gorgeous I love it. DO you know the name of the dress or style?


----------



## bebefuzz

Trustlove, 

It comes from Spring 2010 collection.
Also check this one out as well: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I think sparkly would make the Herve Leger that much more special. I love this idea, because you can wear this dress again after the wedding!

And, since this is YOUR WEDDING, please go to the bridal shops and at least try out some dresses just to make sure you don't want a wedding gown. Some of them are constructed VERY well. My most beautiful dress I've ever worn is still my wedding gown AND it is cheaper than any of my Herve Legers. 

Also, since it is your WEDDING, check out Marchesa and Zuhair Murad. 
Zuhair is very hard to get ahold of and VERY expensive, but he has DROP DEAD gorgeous mini dresses!


----------



## bebefuzz

Since the silver comes from Spring '10, best bet is to call the Sales associates from San Fran, Las Vegas, etc.


----------



## trustlove

^ You have been so helpful thank you so much. I'm going to check out the two other designers you suggested as soon as I send this. I love the new dress you posted too. We are now planning a much smaller wedding, 7 people total including FF and I, so I thought it would be fun do something short and sexy (instead of the longer lace dress I had planned on if we had a little bit bigger summer wedding) especially since we are leaning toward New Year Day in the evening for our wedding date.


----------



## amstep

I die for Herve Lerger. So many look alikes on the high streets these days but nothing beats and authentic HL. You know one when you see one. Those things hug you in so well it's literally like a glove. Now time to get motivated, go to the gym and to rock HL!!


----------



## trustlove

Zuhair Murad has gorgeous dresses. On the website it says that the dresses are available at neiman marcus but when I went on to NM I didn't see the designers name on the site.


----------



## bebefuzz

If you go to Zuhair's website, it will show the select Neiman Marcus locations that have it. It is not carried on N M website.


----------



## trustlove

ok thank you


----------



## shockboogie

I saw this in XS on sale at my HL boutique in Troy, MI. If you're interested, ask for Carrie my SA there. She's really helpful!


----------



## roussel

I got this from the HL store at the Venetian in Las Vegas for 60% off. I think the geometric pattern is interesting


----------



## BellaShoes

Its fantastic roussel! Congrats!


----------



## roussel

Thanks Bella!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*roussel- *you look fab!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

Rourou! Looking good. The shoes really pop against the dress


----------



## kuromi-chan

Wowzers *R*!!  Lookin' good!!  :okay:


----------



## roussel

Thanks Dezy, Panda, Kuromi!  The dress is on the casual side no?


----------



## mjpang

Hi Ladies,
Could I get some help? I'm looking to get a HL dress online, but I'm not 100% sure what size. My measurements are 34-29-37. Chest is 34A or 34B. I'm a shorty, at about 5'2.

As for normal clothing sizes it ranges. Sometimes I'm a size 2, but because I don't have a small waist sometimes I go up to a size 6.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## purse-nality

hey all HL gorgoooz gals!

my 1st, and probably only, wish dress would be the Jenny McCarthy nude/beige (spring 08 #39?), but from what i gather, its 1 of the heavily-faked styles... if anyone knows or comes across an authentic one in S, pls pls shoot me a pm! i would be forever in debt to you!  esp need it for my sis' october wedding... thanks thanks!


----------



## bebefuzz

http://cgi.ebay.com/Herve-Leger-One..._WC_Dresses&hash=item3a5d7bf9f4#ht_499wt_1156

Hi Purse-Nality, 
I believe this looks promising. You will need to request additional pics like inside carelabel, and dress turned inside out to be sure. Good luck!


----------



## purse-nality

^thanks so much bebe! will check it out! 



ETA.... uh-oh. she looks thinner than i am. might go for M. hmmm... there's a bit of a damage too.


----------



## bebefuzz

The little hole is easily fixed.... however, please be sure to check its authenticity before bidding.


----------



## purse-nality

^gotcha! thanks again! staring at lilmissb's pics now...


----------



## blusilv

I just got my first HL.. I LOVE the design but may have to return it because I think it just doesnt look that fantastic on me. Maximum sadness!  Just to share some pictures with you guys..












I really hope I would be able to find one that fits me like a dream soon! Sorry for the poor quality - using my mobile's camera.


----------



## vhdos

Sorry blusilv.  I know how disappointing that can be
I think that you are right.  You look like you have such a great figure, but that particular style is just not doing it for you.  It's hard to tell though because of the picture quality.  I think that the light color with the contrasting trim around the edges makes it a difficult style to pull off.  Trust your gut.  If you're not feeling it, return it for something that you will love.  I hope you find your dream dress soon


----------



## AspenMai

Hi there ladies - was wondering if i could get some help with sizing 
I'm 5'3 - 125 pounds - chest is 34B - i wear size 27 jeans

I was interested in either this dress:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Herve-Leger-Tox...Item&pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item518fd675a7

or

http://www.shopbop.com/novelty-esse...4302164176&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall

or

http://www.shopbop.com/signature-es...4302164176&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall

thanks for your help


----------



## roussel

I think for the last two dresses you listed you may be able to fit an XS.  It also depends on the dress.  The first one I am not too sure, maybe a S or XS also.


----------



## vhdos

AspenMai said:


> Hi there ladies - was wondering if i could get some help with sizing
> I'm 5'3 - 125 pounds - chest is 34B - i wear size 27 jeans
> 
> I was interested in either this dress:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Herve-Leger-Tox...Item&pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item518fd675a7
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/novelty-esse...4302164176&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/signature-es...4302164176&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall
> 
> thanks for your help



I am 5'3" too, but I am just under 100 pounds, chest 32C, 24" waist.  I have the essential tank dress in the third picture and mine is an XXS.  An XS might work for you.  The XXS is definitely tight on me, but a good fit overall.  You may have problem with the length though.  The XXS is just barely above my knees, so I'm guessing that an XS or larger is going to be longer.


----------



## PANda_USC

*blusilv H*, oy vey. I don't think that style of dress is flattering on most people. It's flattening your chest and bottom! HL dresses are supposed to enhance those features, >_<.

I hope you find an HL dress that you really love! Maybe return that one for the midnight blue ombre one I have? I know you mentioning liking that dress.


----------



## maskd2003

Blusilv, 

I actually like it.  It is definitely a very daring HL!


----------



## laurayuki

... so many xs on sale at Troy michigan.. Thanks shockboggie!  you are such an enabler!!!!


----------



## laurayuki

OK XS ladies I was super bored today and decided to call troy to ask them about dresses on sale

They have scoopneck dress http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...cp=4213684.3376885&view=all&parentPage=family
in china blue and fushia (40% off)

Cap sleeve dresses in Rouge and Ruby (picture is ruby) 60% off





Denim dress number 8 of spring 2010 collection 40% off

GOld sequence dress (40% off)





Dove grey dress number 2 of spring 2010 collection 40% off

Silver painted dress (60% off)









Black simple thin strap with flat front dress (40% i think or 60%)

PUrple pink black dress (40% off)


----------



## laurayuki

and Carrie was REALLY helpful she took all the pictures of dresses I was interested it


----------



## Le Ciel

You all look spectacular in your HL dresses... 

I admit, I have been lurking on this thread for a few weeks now and I think I've been bitten by the HL bug! You all look absolutely spectacular! I've never tried on an HL dress though. It's not exactly popular where I live unfortunately and I admit. I am however heading to Paris at the end of September so I think a visit to the HL boutique across from the Chanel Rue Cambon boutique must be added onto my itinerary!


----------



## vhdos

Wow, thanks for posting!  Great pics laurayuki


----------



## am2022

You all look good ladies...

Im living vicariously through you... until i really can't stand any longer and maybe.. just maybe.. will break down and grab one of those beauties...

let me work on the last ten pounds of post baby weight ( third and last)...
He is already turning three in 6 weeks and can't believe it took me this long..

So, that HL dress is 10 lbs away!!!  For now, continue posting pics!!!


----------



## vhdos

blusilv said:


> I just got my first HL.. I LOVE the design but may have to return it because I think it just doesnt look that fantastic on me. Maximum sadness!  Just to share some pictures with you guys..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope I would be able to find one that fits me like a dream soon! Sorry for the poor quality - using my mobile's camera.



I also wanted to mention that I saw that particular dress on line and it didn't even look good on the model!  It truly is a difficult style to pull off, so don't feel bad


----------



## No Cute

blusilv said:


> I just got my first HL.. I LOVE the design but may have to return it because I think it just doesnt look that fantastic on me. Maximum sadness!  Just to share some pictures with you guys..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope I would be able to find one that fits me like a dream soon! Sorry for the poor quality - using my mobile's camera.



You have a stunning figure!   And congrats on your first HL.  But I have to agree with vhdos that the style isn't worthy of you.


----------



## SassySarah

laurayuki said:


> and Carrie was REALLY helpful she took all the pictures of dresses I was interested it



Do they have any larger sizes left?  Maybe Med or Large?


----------



## blusilv

*vhdos:* Oh, thank you so much for your kind words, it really makes me feel better about myself, even though I have to return the dress! I really appreciate your comments. Makes me more firm in returning the dress and not just keeping it because I love the design so! 

*panda_usc: I*'ve been thinking about the blue ombre one, but I wont be able to return for the blue one because I bought the cream one on neimans and they dont have the blue ombre one online! Have called the NY store on broadway though, they have reserved it for me. Unfortunately they don't ship internationally, so I will have to ask my friend who stays in NY for help. Thing is, am thinking maybe its not the dresses and its me! Maybe my body just doesnt suit HL dresses. Aack. 

*maskd2003:* Oh, thank you!! 

*laurayuki: *Thanks for posting the pics!! You're making me wish I lived in the States, HL shopping will be so much easier then! I love the purple pink black dress, so pretty! 

*No cute:* Aww thank you so much for the kind words! You guys are all so nice, am feeling a lot better about having to return the dress now!


----------



## rsvarela

Hi, I was just wondering if anyone knew from what collection (year) this Herve Leger was, and if anyone had it...


----------



## laurayuki

SassySarah said:


> Do they have any larger sizes left? Maybe Med or Large?


 They totally could you should check!


----------



## shockboogie

laurayuki said:


> ... so many xs on sale at Troy michigan.. Thanks shockboggie!  you are such an enabler!!!!



Glad to be of service


----------



## roussel

Got this from the SF boutique yesterday.  I'm loving the color


----------



## BellaShoes

*ROUSSEL*!!!! You picked the creme color! I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## roussel

Thanks Bella!  I just don't own any light colored dresses, and this being skin-toned made me feel a bit conscious, but I still love the neutral color. When I got home I noticed there was some loose stitching around the neckline, but I managed to stitch it back up.


----------



## PANda_USC

*roussel*, so happy you went with the beige/cream colored one. It looks gorgeous on you! Don't worry, you don't look naked in it, hahaha


----------



## voilasabine

Hey  

I am new to all the Herve Leger dresses thing, but i just always wanted to get one, decided to start at ebay, with something like a little black dress, but i feel it is so hard to authenticate the dress, could u guys give an opinion 

and would also appreciate a guide on the sizing, im a 34C but overall a size XS/S, pretty skinny arms and legs

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170523016517&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## AspenMai

roussel said:


> I think for the last two dresses you listed you may be able to fit an XS.  It also depends on the dress.  The first one I am not too sure, maybe a S or XS also.



Thanks for the advice - I'm still undecided now as i'm looking at another style on ebay

ps. your new dress looks fantastic


----------



## AspenMai

vhdos said:


> I am 5'3" too, but I am just under 100 pounds, chest 32C, 24" waist.  I have the essential tank dress in the third picture and mine is an XXS.  An XS might work for you.  The XXS is definitely tight on me, but a good fit overall.  You may have problem with the length though.  The XXS is just barely above my knees, so I'm guessing that an XS or larger is going to be longer.



Thanks for the advice - i asked someone in a boutique in Syd and they reckon I may be a XS or S - I'm just worried that the XS will look ttoooooo tight on me - I don't exactly have curves - i'm very straight down the sides.. =(
They said that the dresses that have more detail on them may be tight on me as the bandages don't give as much - but the dresses that have less i may be able to do a XS. Any thoughts on those who are a XS? or S?

I"m not interested in this dress after i saw lvpiggy in it =)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Herve-Leger-Pink-Banded-Dress-So-Sexy-SIZE-XS-/370382702911?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses


----------



## linhhhuynh

roussel! you look great! i really want a black HL


----------



## rnsmelody

HL is such an addicting habit! Here are the latest dresses I picked up from the SF boutique last month. Please disregard the boobage action going on  Now I need a  to wear them out to!


----------



## sillywahine

has anyone been to the SF HL boutique recently? Do they still have a lot of dresses/skirts @ 60% off?


----------



## bebefuzz

rnsmelody... can't see your pictures.


----------



## luxlover

this is a 2010 dress. a few of the girls here have this dress. its gorgeous.



rsvarela said:


> Hi, I was just wondering if anyone knew from what collection (year) this Herve Leger was, and if anyone had it...


----------



## rnsmelody

bebefuzz said:


> rnsmelody... can't see your pictures.



Thanks for letting me know   That's so weird I can see the pics on my computer, but from my phone I can't see it either.. Here ya go


----------



## Jennabee

my GAWD you ladies look divine in all of your HL glory!


----------



## bebefuzz

Rnsmelody, RIDICULOUSLY SEXY!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*rns*, looking fabulous!!!!! Great figure dear!


----------



## luxlover

rns, you have an amazing figure!


----------



## AspenMai

AspenMai said:


> Thanks for the advice - i asked someone in a boutique in Syd and they reckon I may be a XS or S - I'm just worried that the XS will look ttoooooo tight on me - I don't exactly have curves - i'm very straight down the sides.. =(
> They said that the dresses that have more detail on them may be tight on me as the bandages don't give as much - but the dresses that have less i may be able to do a XS. Any thoughts on those who are a XS? or S?
> 
> I"m not interested in this dress after i saw lvpiggy in it =)
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Herve-Leger-Pink-Banded-Dress-So-Sexy-SIZE-XS-/370382702911?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses



miss typed that... i meant I AM interested in this dress


----------



## chynaxdawl

has anyone ever bought an herve leger from intermix before?
this was deemed authentic in the authenticate this thread:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250677786359&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

i just got it in the mail and it still has the intermix tag but not any of the herve leger tags, is that normal? should i be worried...?


----------



## PANda_USC

*chynaxdawl*, intermix is an real boutique that sells HL. I've been to one of the stores! I'm not sure why it doesn't have any of the original HL tags on it, but I'm sure that it's real if it's from Intermix!

P.S: if you got that dress, were dress twinnies!


----------



## chynaxdawl

^^ thanks, *panda*!

i've seen you in the dress and you look great!

i know intermix is a real boutique, i guess i'm just afraid that maybe they gave me a fake dress and put an intermix tag on it. but i don't think this style has been faked yet. i found it odd that there aren't any hl tags...but maybe it didn't come with it or they removed it. i hope someone who has purchased from intermix can chime in.


----------



## rnsmelody

*bebefuzz  PANda_USC  luxlover* thanks you so much ladies!! I feel that my figure kinda takes away the simplicity of the HL dresses since i'm a bit fuller I guess *shrugs* no matter what I will always love the HL dress..

Have you gals noticed that the newer 2009+ dresses has been produced different now compared to the ones pre 2009. The bands aren't sewn individually together anymore.  It's all one full faux band from the waist down. Which can create a sausage-ish look especially for some of us that are in between sizes.. for example.. this model here..

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/herve-leger-3-part-deux-446245-235.html#post14733157

What's up with that? Are they trying to cut cost  There are some dresses I have, that needs to be shorten. I don't think it's not even possible since there the bands aren't individually sewn together. So the tailor would need to actually cut the dress and sew the fabric together so it won't run. (I wouldn't even trust anymore to do that for me.)


----------



## trustlove

Has anyone tried this dress on?


----------



## caterpillar

^i've tried on the solid colored version of it. i wasn't a fan.


----------



## dancer1

hello all,

I purchased a brown HL high-waisted skirt on a recent trip to LV.  I would like to wear it for my bday coming up but I need to find an appropriate top.  I would love to wear my CL oxblood gltter peep-toe.  Last alternative would be my black CL very very.  I'm torn on any of my other CLs.

Any help would be appreciated.  I will try to upload a pic but my camera battery is dead now.  I will try to find a pic online.


----------



## lilflobowl

*rnsmelody*, damn!! I wish I could look as good in my HLs!! I love love love the red dress on you!


----------



## chynaxdawl

just a little update to my question from earlier in case anyone was curious:
i stopped by intermix and they really don't come with the original herve leger tags--just the intermix one. so weird but that's a relief i guess!


----------



## shockboogie

Been MIA here for awhile because of hectic work schedule. Anyway, just wanted to share a few pics of me wearing my purple tank HL


----------



## PANda_USC

*shock R*, looking stunning babe!! Great figure and of course, you cant go wrong with CLs and HL.

And uhm..your boo needs to smile more, LOL.


----------



## vhdos

I have that same dress, shock  It looks lovely on you!


----------



## roussel

Total hotness Shock!


----------



## Babilu

was in Dallas last week & the Herve Lerger store was having a sale...75% off!
HAAAAADDD to buy! Will post pics once I wear my new found love!


----------



## sillywahine

Babilu said:


> was in Dallas last week & the Herve Lerger store was having a sale...75% off!
> HAAAAADDD to buy! Will post pics once I wear my new found love!



nooo wayy! awesome!  I wonder if other cities have the same discounts.

what did u get??


----------



## bebefuzz

Babilu, 

Fantastic DEAL!!! So jealous!

shockboogie, 

That outfit looks awesome. Way too match everything. Look like a million bucks!


----------



## bebefuzz

Hello Everyone, 

I have a question about season 2010. Do all of them run bigger than past seasons? I wear size 00-0, or 23-24 size jeans, but size 2 in dresses because of a larger ribcage. 

I think I am always an xxs in season 2010? 
In particular, I'm curious about how small this dress runs:
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...BGALRJ84DHJLQkR4&ci_src=14110925&ci_sku=T2MZ3

Thank you very much ladies!!!


----------



## bebefuzz

oh btw, I have a 24" waist at 100 lbs 5 ft 5 inches. Would an xs not be tight, like it's meant to be?


----------



## bobolo

Hi Guys need some advice . 
I would like to wear my Leger dress to a office party . 
Its a older style 
Black just above the knee, cap sleeved and shows a bit of clevage . 
What do you guys think ??


----------



## bebefuzz

I would say go for it, unless you work in a VERY conservative place like me where it is mostly older men.


----------



## bobolo

Hi Bebefuzz I work in Media Sales. Group is a mix bag of women and men ranging from 30-55 ish . 
So I guess it should be ok I just needed reasurance .


----------



## BellaShoes

GOGOGOGOGO!!

If you wear a Large in the HL scoop dress a trusted seller is letting hers go for $200!!!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/moshi_moshi/items/Herve_Leger_Scoop_Neck_Bandage_Dress


----------



## aclineo

I remember the first time i stumbled upon the HL website. I must've spent a good hour just STARING at the gorgeousness that was in front of me!


----------



## *ilovebrad*

gorgeous!



shockboogie said:


> Been MIA here for awhile because of hectic work schedule. Anyway, just wanted to share a few pics of me wearing my purple tank HL


----------



## luxlover

bebefuzz said:


> oh btw, I have a 24" waist at 100 lbs 5 ft 5 inches. Would an xs not be tight, like it's meant to be?



i would actually recommend you to get an XXS. I'm 5'5 and i weigh 110, and I'm an XS. If you're a 100, then you should definitely do XXS.


----------



## chynaxdawl

just how tight are these supposed to be? from reading on tpf it sounds like it's supposed to be pretty difficult to get them on (and somewhat uncomfortable?) but the sales associate recommend i get a small (vs. xs). and i had no problem getting the small on, but it was tight so i'm not sure it's supposed to be any tighter...?


----------



## sarasmith3269

oooh Size small rasperry dress at NM for $430!  gogogogo!
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...3Ds%26Ntt%3Dherve%2Bleger%26_requestid%3D8777


----------



## ::Nicole::

oh no!! i'm too late!! aaaaaaaaaaaargh!!!



sarasmith3269 said:


> oooh Size small rasperry dress at NM for $430!  gogogogo!
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...3Ds%26Ntt%3Dherve%2Bleger%26_requestid%3D8777


----------



## vhdos

bebefuzz said:


> oh btw, I have a 24" waist at 100 lbs 5 ft 5 inches. Would an xs not be tight, like it's meant to be?



I have a 24" waist and weigh 100 pounds.  I wear an XXS.  That size will probably be perfect for you because I'm 5'3" and the dresses run just a tad bit too long for me.


----------



## vhdos

chynaxdawl said:


> just how tight are these supposed to be? from reading on tpf it sounds like it's supposed to be pretty difficult to get them on (and somewhat uncomfortable?) but the sales associate recommend i get a small (vs. xs). and i had no problem getting the small on, but it was tight so i'm not sure it's supposed to be any tighter...?



The dresses are intended to be tight enough to "hold" you in.  I wouldn't necessarily say that it is difficult to get them on (although on certain styles, the zippers can be difficult to zip up on your own).  I suppose the degree of tightness is kind of a personal preference, but I think that the dresses don't look as good if they are saggy/baggy/loose anywhere.


----------



## rubysoma

Hi guys,

After seeing how gorgeous everyone looks in their tank dresses, I got one too!


----------



## sillywahine

*rubysoma*, you look lovely! I have that one in black! i love how the back scoops low


----------



## burberryaholic

I need a little help....I'm looking to rent a HL dress from RTR for a wedding party.  I've been looking at the navy blue strapless dress with the white inserts.  I was wondering about sizing though.  The only other HL I've ever worn was the coral sunset ombre dress and I wore that one in an XS.  Thoughts?  Is it hard to keep the strapless HL dresses up?


----------



## roussel

Nice Rubysoma! we're dress twins!


----------



## roxys

rubysoma you look great!


----------



## chynaxdawl

Thanks, vhdos!

Is bcbg sizing indicative of what you should wear in Herve leger?


----------



## bebefuzz

imo, bcbg sizing=herve leger sizing. for the most part. Every once in a while an older season Herve Leger run smaller than what BCBG normally runs.


----------



## kemina22

**SALE ALERT** 

Size Large Gold signature U-neck on super sale at Bloomingdale's!!!!

It was $1,250.....now it's *$600*!!

Happy shopping!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

^^^^You got a new Camaro, how is it? I trying to decide between the Camaro, a Charger or an SRX.


----------



## flirtsy

my favourite HL dress is the one amanda wore on ugly betty last season


----------



## bebefuzz

I have that one! Actually, that exact one that was worn in the show, along with the orange ball earrings that were worn. The earrings are HUGE!

I really like it. It has a different look than the other Herve Leger, less bandagy if that makes sense. 

I was actually thinking about MAYBE getting rid of it as it is just a little loose on me... but probably won't.


----------



## finer_woman

Question for you ladies who own the bow dress: does it have the strip of rubber arround the top that the strapless dresses have? I ask because I bought a cream bow dress (misha barton one) from ebay and I thought it had the strip at the top, but maybe i'm wrong.


----------



## kara_n

I tried this dress on at SCP but didn't catch the price. Does anyone know? I love it so much because I hate my arms and it has good sleeves on it! I don't have on occasion but I am just curious of the price although I know it will be quite a bit!


----------



## mo.space

Hi ladies, I purchased this dress of a seller whom I usually deal with. Paid a good amount of money for it but am now getting second thoughts about it because I have never seen it online, when I googled "sequin herve leger" i found ioffer had the same dress... ioffer is clearly a site that sells fakes  Although the craftsmanship of the dress on ioffer and the colour was different. I now have doubts in my head.
Could you ladies be kind enough to let me know, what collection this dress is from and how much it retailed for. The price tag says 3950 euros... that's like 5000 dollars, that can't possibly be correct? That's more than the full Herve leger sequin dress which costs 2500.

Anyway enough rambling, here are some pictures. Any info would be appreciated 


















Thanksss


----------



## bebefuzz

This does look authentic to me. Jennifer Love Hewitt actually wore this one. 

Anyway, if you ever want to be really sure if it's authentic, there are 2 really easy ways that most of the fake ones don't replicate. 
1. the fabric. Authentic ones lay flat flat when laid down, and are not as stiff, and are stretchier. 
2. the Herve Leger tag. Compare it against an authentic. The fake tag is usually just slightly smaller.Also, the fake tag is not as smooth, like it's grainy... if that makes sense. 

Unfortunately, both of these apply to only if you have the dress in hand and cannot be distinguished in photos. But, in this case, you've got it in hand! 
There are other ways as well, but these are the easiest things to check when you have the dress on hand. 

Anyway, there is a thread for authenticating:
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/authenticate-this-apparel-53838-67.html

Hope that helps!


----------



## PANda_USC

*mo.space*, I tried on the tube version of the dress you purchased(at the HL San Francisco boutique) and it was around 4K USD so the price on your dress is accurate.  It's so expensive because the "sequins" on the dress are actually swarovski crystals, ^_^.

The dress looks authentic to me! I have yet to see someone faking that newer style..it would be much too difficult since there's all of those expensive crystals involved..


----------



## linhhhuynh

that dress is gorgeous, and JLH looks amazing in it!


----------



## hellokitty99

Hi girls, I was wondering if i can get some help with sizing.  I'm 5'8", around 128 lbs, small bust 32.5" and waist 26" (i think) and hips 35".  I dont have a HL dress yet so I'm not sure how the sizing runs.  I have tried on a small at the store and it felt tight but not constricting.  Would I better off getting S or XS?


----------



## bebefuzz

Herve Leger should not feel constricting, contrary to popular belief, but it is supposed to be skin tight. 
On a scale of 1-5, how hard was it to zip up the dress yourself? If it was a 1 or 2, then size down. 
If you have a 26 inch waist, I would GUESS that you are an xs.


----------



## lvpiggy

oink oink oink! little piggy: incoming! (^(oo)^)/"

just wanted to pop in - as some of you may recall, piggy was desperately craving a long gown from the Spring 2009 collection . . . check! one more item crossed off the HG list (^(oo)^)

wore it this week to opening night at the SF Symphony:


----------



## lvpiggy

while i'm here - a few other recent additions:


----------



## hellokitty99

bebefuzz said:


> Herve Leger should not feel constricting, contrary to popular belief, but it is supposed to be skin tight.
> On a scale of 1-5, how hard was it to zip up the dress yourself? If it was a 1 or 2, then size down.
> If you have a 26 inch waist, I would GUESS that you are an xs.


 

thanks for the response.  i'd say it wasnt that hard to zip up the dress, maybe a 2-3.  i may be 27" in the waist (probably in between a 26 and 27).  would that make a big difference in the sizing?  i also heard that the new herve dresses are sized a little differently now, such as XXS is replaced with XS, so i'm afraid the XS will be too small.


----------



## bebefuzz

hellokitty,

The new Herve Legers are actually BIGGER, which sucks for people who used to wear xxs. I blame this on vanity sizing which happens to MANY brands over time. 

For instance, the 2008 season xxs was usually about 20 inches around the smallest part of the waist when NOT stretched. Now, the current xxs are usually about 22 inches around the smallest part, not stretched! 

On top of that, many stores like Intermix do not carry xxs anymore in stores because there is not enough demand for that size. The size still exists but is harder to find. 

I tried on a HL xs in Intermix recently. It definitely ran bigger than the 2008 models. Like, about 24 inches unstretched around the smallest part of the waist. If you are 26-27 inches, I would suggest the xs. 

I'm shorter than you with a 24 inch waist and the xxs in any season works best for me. These dresses are meant to stretch a good 4-6 inches at the waist, imo.


----------



## bebefuzz

hellokitty, 

I wanted to clear up one of my statements before. I realized that when you said older Herve LEger, you could be referring to vintage Herve Leger (1990's). If so, I really don't know how sizing runs for those. I only know about season 2008 to current.


----------



## hellokitty99

bebefuzz said:


> hellokitty,
> 
> The new Herve Legers are actually BIGGER, which sucks for people who used to wear xxs. I blame this on vanity sizing which happens to MANY brands over time.
> 
> For instance, the 2008 season xxs was usually about 20 inches around the smallest part of the waist when NOT stretched. Now, the current xxs are usually about 22 inches around the smallest part, not stretched!
> 
> On top of that, many stores like Intermix do not carry xxs anymore in stores because there is not enough demand for that size. The size still exists but is harder to find.
> 
> I tried on a HL xs in Intermix recently. It definitely ran bigger than the 2008 models. Like, about 24 inches unstretched around the smallest part of the waist. If you are 26-27 inches, I would suggest the xs.
> 
> I'm shorter than you with a 24 inch waist and the xxs in any season works best for me. These dresses are meant to stretch a good 4-6 inches at the waist, imo.


 
thanks so much for your help bebefuzz!  i was actually refering to the 2008 and prior HL dresses when i mentioned old HL dresses (didnt even think about the vintage, lol).   your explaination about the size changes helped a lot.  when you mentioned that HL dresses give a couple inches at the waist, is it actually better for the dress to stretch rather than be the same measurement as a person's waist?  for example if a dress is 28 inches at the waist unstretched and the person has a 28 inch waist, would it better to size down to allow the dress to stretch for a more contouring fit?  sorry for all the questions and if they sound confusing.


----------



## bebefuzz

no no, not confusing at all. 

So, it is WAY better when the dress stretches than if it just matches to your body measurements. Here are some photo examples:

First photo of Katy and Gisele (These are not tight enough, probably match body measurements but do not stretch the fabric much) :
	

		
			
		

		
	




THese photos are HL worn in the RIGHT way:






I've heard Herve Leger being called "sex on heels" ... it's kinda true if worn the CORRECT way. 

Herve Leger stretches everywhere, bust, waist, hips, it's supposed to look second skin. 
The dress should be smaller than your body when it's laid flat and not stretched.

Many people ask for assistance when zipping up!


----------



## vhdos

^It would seem though that some of it is a matter of personal taste.  Some women like their dresses skin-tight, while others like a little more "wiggle" room.  Either way, I'd say that in general, the dresses are still pretty sexy


----------



## lvpiggy

bebefuzz said:


> hellokitty,
> 
> The new Herve Legers are actually BIGGER, which sucks for people who used to wear xxs. I blame this on vanity sizing which happens to MANY brands over time.
> 
> For instance, the 2008 season xxs was usually about 20 inches around the smallest part of the waist when NOT stretched. Now, the current xxs are usually about 22 inches around the smallest part, not stretched!
> 
> On top of that, many stores like Intermix do not carry xxs anymore in stores because there is not enough demand for that size. The size still exists but is harder to find.
> 
> I tried on a HL xs in Intermix recently. It definitely ran bigger than the 2008 models. Like, about 24 inches unstretched around the smallest part of the waist. If you are 26-27 inches, I would suggest the xs.
> 
> I'm shorter than you with a 24 inch waist and the xxs in any season works best for me. These dresses are meant to stretch a good 4-6 inches at the waist, imo.


 
Actually, the Fall 2008 dresses were the anomaly; Fall '08 ran _small _compared to Resort 2007 & Spring 2008, which were the first two collections offered. Spring 2009 and onwards have been running in-line with R '07 & S '08.

May I ask which dresses you were referring to which measured 20" at the waist when laid flat? I'm usually an XXS and I just measured all 19 of my XXS dresses from every season, and they all measured at least 21" at the waist, laid flat without stetching . . . of course, this could be due to piggy's rotundity stretching them out 

I would argue that stretching 4-6 inches at the waist is probably not required, otherwise all of my dresses are far too large for me! hehe . . . also, there is a point at which HL does become too tight, leading to an unfortunate allover muffin-topping effect! (>(oo)<)` For example, my measurements are 33" / 22.5" / 32.5" and I had to size up to XS in this Fall '08 dress because the XXS looked very  . . . erm . . .bulgy (^(oo)^)


----------



## lvpiggy

vhdos said:


> ^It would seem though that some of it is a matter of personal taste. Some women like their dresses skin-tight, while others like a little more "wiggle" room. Either way, I'd say that in general, the dresses are still pretty sexy


 
well said!


----------



## sillywahine

OMGGGG LOVE LOVE THIS DRESSSSSSSSS.....


----------



## Jennabee

Piggy, you're always a dream in your HLs . I'm in love w/ your new long gown! Maybe one day I can squEeEeEeze into one of these babies >.<!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

sillywahine said:


> OMGGGG LOVE LOVE THIS DRESSSSSSSSS.....




Me tooooooo!!! I think this is my favorite HL ever !!!!!!  I hope you still have it *Piggy* its a keeper!!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

lvpiggy said:


> oink oink oink! little piggy: incoming! (^(oo)^)/"
> 
> just wanted to pop in - as some of you may recall, piggy was desperately craving a long gown from the Spring 2009 collection . . . check! one more item crossed off the HG list (^(oo)^)
> 
> wore it this week to opening night at the SF Symphony:




Gorgeous !!! I'm so happy you wore your hair up even though I LOVE your hair down I think with the long black gown it was a good choice to keep up


----------



## girlfrommoscow

i feel like i missed so much being away from this thread, i saw this dress from new collection and I am so in love
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...der_id=282574492631267&bmUID=iHVE65F&ev19=1:1

so would you say the fit changed? i have no way of trying it on! i just love the idea of it being this way at the bottom to hide my hips lol )


----------



## bebefuzz

I gotta agree... so I guess things should be personal taste. 
I was just used to seeing it always super tight when worn on the runways.
I guess I must like it tighter than others. 

Piggy, 
My purple off shoulder mini from Fall 08 measures 9.5 inches across! I'm 98 lbs at 5'5" and it does not feel constricting at all. This one probably runs the smallest out of all the ones I have. 
I have a lime xxs on Ebay that measures 10 inches across. I'm not sure what season it is... 
Also, the one shoulder teal and black xxs is 10 inches across. 
These all fit perfectly, no folds or anything at all. I've tried dresses in xxs and xs but my personal taste is xxs, tight, painted on look... lol
Lvpiggy, I could also be measuring it differently. 20 inches is very close to 21 inches.... 

I have two other ones but they measure larger across the waist. But, biggest is 11 inches across. 

I don't have a huge collection like some of the girls here... can't find enough opportunities to wear them all. 
btw, I'm pretty conservative and do not like my clothes super tight normally, just my HL for some reason. 

lvpiggy, I envy your clothes collection and the fact that you have such a social life that allows you to wear them!


----------



## bebefuzz

lvpiggy, 
btw, thanks for clarifying about 2008 season.


----------



## samhainophobia

I recently picked up an older HL on sale when I was in Vegas on vacation -- it just so happened to be one that I'd been eyeing for a long time.  Happy birthday to me!


----------



## lvpiggy

samhainophobia said:


> I recently picked up an older HL on sale when I was in Vegas on vacation -- it just so happened to be one that I'd been eyeing for a long time. Happy birthday to me!


 
happy birthday to you indeed! It seems to be a good week for picking up those older dresses that had been hanging around on the old wishlists (^(oo)^)

modeling photos please? said the little piggy


----------



## samhainophobia

I have to get a couple of the straps tacked, but I will post modeling photos when I get it back from the tailor .

I'm also still trying to figure out what shoes/bag to wear it with.  Thoughts?  It's an interesting color, and not one that I've worn before.  I have CL Fifi Strass (Aurora Borealis), but that seems like it might be over the top.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Happy Birthday *Sam*.  That's a beautiful dress, I love all of the straps!


----------



## lvpiggy

bebefuzz said:


> I gotta agree... so I guess things should be personal taste.
> I was just used to seeing it always super tight when worn on the runways.
> I guess I must like it tighter than others.
> 
> Piggy,
> My purple off shoulder mini from Fall 08 measures 9.5 inches across! I'm 98 lbs at 5'5" and it does not feel constricting at all. This one probably runs the smallest out of all the ones I have.
> I have a lime xxs on Ebay that measures 10 inches across. I'm not sure what season it is...
> Also, the one shoulder teal and black xxs is 10 inches across.
> These all fit perfectly, no folds or anything at all. I've tried dresses in xxs and xs but my personal taste is xxs, tight, painted on look... lol
> Lvpiggy, I could also be measuring it differently. 20 inches is very close to 21 inches....
> 
> I have two other ones but they measure larger across the waist. But, biggest is 11 inches across.
> 
> I don't have a huge collection like some of the girls here... can't find enough opportunities to wear them all.
> btw, I'm pretty conservative and do not like my clothes super tight normally, just my HL for some reason.
> 
> lvpiggy, I envy your clothes collection and the fact that you have such a social life that allows you to wear them!


 
well, seeing your height and weight explains it - at 5'0 and pushing 90lbs, I would venture to guess that piggy is significantly squishier than you (^(oo)^) Hence 4-6 inches of compression on you probably results in significantly less bulginess than on me, especially as piggies are extra squishy 'round the torso and bust area and don't like to have excessive cleavage out on display for viewing by the general public (^(oo)^)v

I was measuring circumference of the entire garment laid flat, flipped inside out, using a fiberglass tailors tape


----------



## lvpiggy

girlfrommoscow said:


> i feel like i missed so much being away from this thread, i saw this dress from new collection and I am so in love
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...der_id=282574492631267&bmUID=iHVE65F&ev19=1:1
> 
> so would you say the fit changed? i have no way of trying it on! i just love the idea of it being this way at the bottom to hide my hips lol )


 
I was just discussing this dress with the SF staff; they said it looks really flattering on, and it does in fact retain the A-line shape. Alas, A-lines do not suit little piggies at all, and thus I did not try it on for a personal assessment.


----------



## lvpiggy

sillywahine said:


> OMGGGG LOVE LOVE THIS DRESSSSSSSSS.....


 


adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Me tooooooo!!! I think this is my favorite HL ever !!!!!!  I hope you still have it *Piggy* its a keeper!!!


 
thanks ladies! of course I still have it  . . . how could I get rid of a dress that kind of makes me look like a little piggy? TBH I was considering wearing it with a scarf on Halloween - I could be Piglet from Winnie the Pooh! perfect colour, and even has the proper horizontal stripey pattern (^(oo)~) 











Jennabee said:


> Piggy, you're always a dream in your HLs . I'm in love w/ your new long gown! Maybe one day I can squEeEeEeze into one of these babies >.<!


 
thank you!! so when you say one day  . . . you must mean one day like today right? hm, good thinking little pig (^(oo)^)



adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Gorgeous !!! I'm so happy you wore your hair up even though I LOVE your hair down I think with the long black gown it was a good choice to keep up


 
there was actually a brief interlude during the course of the evening when I took my hair down to redo it, but I got unexpectedly pignapped for a photograph!


----------



## lvpiggy

samhainophobia said:


> I have to get a couple of the straps tacked, but I will post modeling photos when I get it back from the tailor .
> 
> I'm also still trying to figure out what shoes/bag to wear it with. Thoughts? It's an interesting color, and not one that I've worn before. I have CL Fifi Strass (Aurora Borealis), but that seems like it might be over the top.


 
I concur, AB strass might be a bit OTT since the dress is already fairly complex with the straps . . . 

OH! blue acid python would look lovely, or perhaps marine glitter? (^(oo)^)


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*sam* ... seriously in love with the dress you bought ... just gorgeous!


----------



## samhainophobia

Thanks, ladies!    I was over the moon when I was able to buy it at such a great price.  I can't wait to get it back from the tailor.

Now, to figure out some place to wear it...


----------



## bebefuzz

omg. You have to share.  What price did you get it for???


----------



## girlfrommoscow

lvpiggy said:


> I was just discussing this dress with the SF staff; they said it looks really flattering on, and it does in fact retain the A-line shape. Alas, A-lines do not suit little piggies at all, and thus I did not try it on for a personal assessment.


thank you for any feedback, i wish i could try it on, but there arent any in Toronto at the moment and i either have to take a chance or let it go, shipping it to Toronto from Saks, adds almost $500 on top of the price, for brokerage fees and taxes, so not fair for canadians(

BTW your gown is breathtaking, i bet you were the belle of the ball  i lvoe how it shines when the light hit it! and your jewels!! i am in love wiht your ring, but then you probably never met a person who wouldnt be :0)))


----------



## peppamint

*Samha*, I LOVE that dress! I am really obsessed with all of HL's "strappier" styles


----------



## Jennabee

lvpiggy said:


> thank you!! so when you say one day  . . . you must mean one day like today right? hm, good thinking little pig (^(oo)^)



Ahhhh Piggy, You're too sweet. I don't think I could ever fight tooth and nail with a HL dress and win just yet. Even if I lost about 20lbs, I don't even know if a L will fit *wah!* I'm just too "succulent"--even for a piggy. I don't know if HL could handle my "blessings," but I'm hopeful.  Such an enabler you are!

Sam, I can't wait to see modeling pics of your new birthday present! The dress looks divine as is!  Happy Bithday!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

wore my new HL skirt for fashion's night out (^(oo)^)










NM calls it a 'layered bandage miniskirt" and the retail is $950:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...840816&010=T2UKU&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=T2UKU


----------



## samhainophobia

Cute, *piggy*!  What blouse is that?

*bebefuzz*, I don't have the receipt handy, but the discount was 65%.  It came out to $600-something.


----------



## bebefuzz

I love the blouse as well. That look is SO well put together. I would look like a homeless person if I stood next to you.. ugh..


----------



## lilgraycat

You looked amazing in that skirt Piggy!


----------



## luxlover

love the look, piggy!


----------



## mo.space

bebefuzz said:


> This does look authentic to me. Jennifer Love Hewitt actually wore this one.
> 
> Anyway, if you ever want to be really sure if it's authentic, there are 2 really easy ways that most of the fake ones don't replicate.
> 1. the fabric. Authentic ones lay flat flat when laid down, and are not as stiff, and are stretchier.
> 2. the Herve Leger tag. Compare it against an authentic. The fake tag is usually just slightly smaller.Also, the fake tag is not as smooth, like it's grainy... if that makes sense.
> 
> Unfortunately, both of these apply to only if you have the dress in hand and cannot be distinguished in photos. But, in this case, you've got it in hand!
> There are other ways as well, but these are the easiest things to check when you have the dress on hand.
> 
> Anyway, there is a thread for authenticating:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/authenticate-this-apparel-53838-67.html
> 
> Hope that helps!
> View attachment 1198378



Thanks that helps a lot, I've taken some more pics, and I think it's real except the serial number on the tag throws me off everytime. I'm posting it here and in the authenticate this apparel thread

Thank you so much 

http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/3657/dsc0930c.jpg
http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/4466/dsc0931e.jpg
http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/4084/dsc0933m.jpg
http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/5820/dsc0935n.jpg
http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/7080/dsc0936e.jpg
http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/111/dsc0937l.jpg
http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/7863/dsc0940p.jpg


----------



## bobolo

*xx no links to fakes - also wrong thread*


----------



## bobolo

Hi Ladies  
I just noticed this site 
anyone kno wanything about them . 
I find it hard to believe there are real Hl dresses 
x


----------



## luxlover

bobolo, the goods on the site look fake to me


----------



## peppamint

*Piggy*, I particularly like how the print of your top coordinates with your shoes!


----------



## nycfashionlvr

My first HL!


----------



## lvpiggy

nycfashionlvr said:


> My first HL!


 

hooray!!! You look stunning - welcome to addiction #2 (^(oo)~)


----------



## lvpiggy

samhainophobia said:


> Cute, *piggy*! What blouse is that?
> 
> *bebefuzz*, I don't have the receipt handy, but the discount was 65%. It came out to $600-something.


 


bebefuzz said:


> I love the blouse as well. That look is SO well put together. I would look like a homeless person if I stood next to you.. ugh..


 


lilgraycat said:


> You looked amazing in that skirt Piggy!


 


luxlover said:


> love the look, piggy!


 


peppamint said:


> *Piggy*, I particularly like how the print of your top coordinates with your shoes!


 
thanks everyone! I was really apprehensive about trying out the high-waisted look, but now I'm glad I did! It's nice to try something new once in a while!

PS - the top is from ted baker (^(oo)^)v


----------



## nycfashionlvr

thanks *lvpiggy!*


----------



## *ilovebrad*

hotness!




lvpiggy said:


> wore my new HL skirt for fashion's night out (^(oo)^)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NM calls it a 'layered bandage miniskirt" and the retail is $950:
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...840816&010=T2UKU&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=T2UKU


----------



## linhhhuynh

nycfashionlvr said:


> My first HL!



you look great!


----------



## vhdos

Perhaps this has been discussed already, so forgive me if it has, but I need some alterations advice.  Is shortening HL's easy?  I'm concerned because I don't live in an area where there are many HL's, so a local tailor would have limited experience with them.  I _do_ have a good tailor though, so I suppose I could at least take the dress in and ask them.  I'm considering purchasing my third HL, but it falls just below the knee, which is not an ideal length for someone my height (5'3").


----------



## valin_one

hi girls please help me to authenticate this HL dress i want to buy one but i dont know how can i authenticated it so please check it and tell me 
item:Herve Leger Style Bandage Cocktail Dress black Size M
item number:170541847474
seller:ladybella123 
please help meeeeeee


----------



## girlfrommoscow

So i found the grey HL dress that i was looking at on the neimanmarcus, the one that is not fitted at the bottom and a little bit flared. I found it at Holt Renfrew Toronto and was able to try it on. The material is so different on the dress. Its very stretchy and easy to get into, but i found it wasnt "sucking" everything in so to speak unlike the other HL  dresses i own. My SO thinks its not as sexy because it doesnt hug the hips, and prefers the super tight ones. 
Personally i am not sure, i kinda like the fact that it flares and Does not hug my hips as much. Yet at the same time, i dont feel it looks 1500 dollars worth. So i decided Not to buy it at the moment, unless i find it on super sale i dont think i will purchase it for now


----------



## jolin_teee

any1 came across http://www.hervelegeronlinestore.com/herve-leger-dress-c-52.html?zenid=95270af10ef928fe9d3d9b836f333370 before? are they selling authentic HL bandage dresses?


----------



## vhdos

^you're kidding, right?  Who would sell _authentic_ HL at those prices???


----------



## megeve12

Newbie here and have some Qs for you girls, if this has been asked, I apologize.  

Does HL runs TTS?
Anyone of you is a size 'O'?  Which HL size fits you best to be comfortable - xxs or xs?
The best site to shop HL online?

My apology again if these Qs have been asked but its hard to read all the 302 pages


----------



## vhdos

^Depends on the style.  I am a 0 and one of my HL styles is an XXS and the other is an XS.  I had to go up a size (XS) in a particular style so that it wouldn't smash my boobs 
It might help if you posted your measurements (bust, waist, hips).


----------



## urasia

Not a HL dress but paired with a HL stingray embossed gem minaudiere. I love this clutch so much, goes with so many things and always receives comments/compliments! Sorry it's a bit hard to see ;p


----------



## megeve12

vhdos said:


> ^Depends on the style. I am a 0 and one of my HL styles is an XXS and the other is an XS. I had to go up a size (XS) in a particular style so that it wouldn't smash my boobs
> It might help if you posted your measurements (bust, waist, hips).


 
Oh, you're right, I should post the measurements but I don't have any measuring tape at home:shame:  Will try to buy one!  Tks for the response!

I have alot of difficulties finding small size quality clothing and thought HP dresses might fit in my bill.  Since you are wearing 0 too, do you have good shopping sites for this size?


----------



## clothingguru

If i am looking for a specific HL dress from seasons past and want to know if any of you know where i can get my hands on it ....would i post that here? There isnt many HL threads so i wasnt sure where to post it. 

TIA


----------



## vhdos

megeve12 said:


> Oh, you're right, I should post the measurements but I don't have any measuring tape at home:shame:  Will try to buy one!  Tks for the response!
> 
> I have alot of difficulties finding small size quality clothing and thought HP dresses might fit in my bill.  Since you are wearing 0 too, do you have good shopping sites for this size?



You don't necessarily need a measuring tape, although it would help.  You could use your bra size for your chest and your jean size for your waist measurements.


----------



## vhdos

urasia said:


> Not a HL dress but paired with a HL stingray embossed gem minaudiere. I love this clutch so much, goes with so many things and always receives comments/compliments! Sorry it's a bit hard to see ;p



Cute, but you can barely see the clutch???
Your dress is a wonderful color on you


----------



## galwaygirl007

Hello,

please tell me I haven't bought a fake hl dress! (wine motivated purchase!). Appreciate your thoughts!

http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260668476210&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## urasia

Thanks Vhdos! Heres a couple more pics of the clutch in coral red, loved it so much had to get it in 2 colors!


----------



## vhdos

galwaygirl007 said:


> Hello,
> 
> please tell me I haven't bought a fake hl dress! (wine motivated purchase!). Appreciate your thoughts!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260668476210&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



It will be difficult to authenticate because there are no good pictures of the tag.  Two things seem very sketchy though.  1. The price was low, so either you got a good deal or you just bought a fake.  2. The seller has a negative feedback for selling a fake HL dress and another neutral feedback for selling a stained HL dress.
You should have requested detailed pics before making your purchase.  Hopefully, someone else here will be more helpful in authenticating it for you.  There is a thread under "authenticate" specifically for HL dresses.  Good luck!


----------



## galwaygirl007

Thanks vhdos,

I have 3 other hl's that are authentic and I will compare tags when the dress arrives. I will ask the seller to send me a pic of the tags, and repost in the authenticate thread. 




vhdos said:


> It will be difficult to authenticate because there are no good pictures of the tag. Two things seem very sketchy though. 1. The price was low, so either you got a good deal or you just bought a fake. 2. The seller has a negative feedback for selling a fake HL dress and another neutral feedback for selling a stained HL dress.
> You should have requested detailed pics before making your purchase. Hopefully, someone else here will be more helpful in authenticating it for you. There is a thread under "authenticate" specifically for HL dresses. Good luck!


----------



## vhdos

I'm still debating on wearing an HL to a wedding.  In general, I'd say that HLs may not be wedding-appropriate.  However, some of it depends on the wedding and the style of the HL dress.  
I have a 6:30 wedding to attend and the ceremony and reception are at my Country Club.  It is the bride's second marriage and the groom's first.  I think that she is wearing a white dress, but I'm not sure how elaborate everything is.
I have the ruby red cap sleeve HL dress that I haven't worn yet.  It's knee-length and does show a fair amount of cleavage as most HLs do.
Opinions?


----------



## azania

vhdos. i'd wear it. i mean it is knee length which i consider apropriate.

girls, i need help with the sizing: i am a US 6 and i don't know what size to order a skirt: S or M? i don't have super skinny thighs and i don't want to look like a sausage; on the other hand i don't want the skirt to be too lose or long. 
what are your sizing experiences concering the sizing in HL skirts?


----------



## clothingguru

> If i am looking for a specific HL dress from seasons past and want to know if any of you know where i can get my hands on it ....would i post that here? There isnt many HL threads so i wasnt sure where to post it.
> 
> TIA



I think my post may have been skipped. I would really appreciate any help on the question above. Thanks!


----------



## vhdos

^How many seasons past?  If it's been a while, auction sites (like EBay) might be your best bet.


----------



## galwaygirl007

Seller sent me some additional pics (attached).
Item: Herve leger ombre dress
Item Number: 260668476210
Seller: Pac200999

I posted in the authenticate thread also but recieved no replies. I'm hoping some Herve Leger experts will chime in with their much appreciated opinions!



vhdos said:


> It will be difficult to authenticate because there are no good pictures of the tag.  Two things seem very sketchy though.  1. The price was low, so either you got a good deal or you just bought a fake.  2. The seller has a negative feedback for selling a fake HL dress and another neutral feedback for selling a stained HL dress.
> You should have requested detailed pics before making your purchase.  Hopefully, someone else here will be more helpful in authenticating it for you.  There is a thread under "authenticate" specifically for HL dresses.  Good luck!


----------



## galwaygirl007

clothingguru said:


> I think my post may have been skipped. I would really appreciate any help on the question above. Thanks!



Try phoning or visiting the Las Vegas Herve Leger Boutique, I think that is the herve leger boutique with more previous seasons dresses and sale stock.


----------



## amandakmc

I shorten the HL dress just by 1 bandage and it looks better. I took my chance as the tailor had never seen or altered any HL dress before 

I'm 5'7 and it is xsmall. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## vhdos

^Glad to hear it was not a hassle to shorten your dress.  I have one that needs to be shortened, but I have been too nervous to take it to my tailor.
You look lovely


----------



## amandakmc

VHDOS - Thank you! You will have to look for a good tailor. when I showed it to her, it seemed that she knew how to do it, she mentioned the material was stretchable so the thread that she used would be stretchable too. She charged me $18, thought was still reasonable. 



vhdos said:


> ^Glad to hear it was not a hassle to shorten your dress. I have one that needs to be shortened, but I have been too nervous to take it to my tailor.
> You look lovely


----------



## lilbluebear

Vhdos - I think it should be ok. Although if you think that the cleavage is too exposed then opt for something more conservative. I'm going to be wearing a similar dress to an afternoon wedding with evening reception. It's a capped sleeved knee-length HL in lavender. I don't think there's too much exposed cleavage compared to some other HL styles. Is it possible to see a picture of you modeling it then you can have some of the other tpfers opinions.


----------



## clothingguru

THANK YOU *vhdos* & *galwaygirl007*. I will try that. Ive been stalking ebay for a while and nothing. 

Im searching for the PInk ombre dress as pictured below in an xs or small. If anyone comes across one or knows of someone who has one please PM me! Thanks so much !


----------



## azania

amandakmc said:


> I shorten the HL dress just by 1 bandage and it looks better. I took my chance as the tailor had never seen or altered any HL dress before
> 
> I'm 5'7 and it is xsmall. Thanks for letting me share


 

it looks perfect on you!! thanks for sharing. what do you usually wear; a US 2 or 4?
i know there have been quite some discussion about the sizing, but i am afraid it might be different for skirts.


----------



## vhdos

lilbluebear said:


> Vhdos - I think it should be ok. Although if you think that the cleavage is too exposed then opt for something more conservative. I'm going to be wearing a similar dress to an afternoon wedding with evening reception. It's a capped sleeved knee-length HL in lavender. I don't think there's too much exposed cleavage compared to some other HL styles. Is it possible to see a picture of you modeling it then you can have some of the other tpfers opinions.



Yes, I can post pics.  It may have to wait though because I am getting ready to go on a short vacation.  When I get back, I need to post pics of the two dresses that I'm thinking about wearing and get opinions (one is HL, the other is not).  I could use some help on CL shoe choice too!!!


----------



## amandakmc

Azania - Thank you 

Hmm, right now the sizes vary on the brands. I could be a 2. For Calvin Klein dress, 2 is a bit too big for me but I could still fit into it. BCBGenration is size 0. 

I would assume the sizes below should be a good guide. 

2 - XS
4 - S
6 - M

As for HL scoop neck dress, it runs a bit bigger.  You will have to go down by 1 size. Hope the info helps 



azania said:


> it looks perfect on you!! thanks for sharing. what do you usually wear; a US 2 or 4?
> i know there have been quite some discussion about the sizing, but i am afraid it might be different for skirts.


----------



## olialm1

How many of you have actually worn your HL out? I have only worn mine once and I've had it for over a year and spent $600 on it.  I'm thinking of getting rid of it!


----------



## may3545

^I wore one HL two months ago for a friend's party. I've worn my HLs about 3-4 times each. I currently own three. I owned about 15 HLs at one point, but like you, I didn't have the occasions to wear them, so I sold most of them. I have also dressed them down by wearing a cropped tee over it to make it more casual.


----------



## azania

amandakmc, thank you. i ordered the S and it HAS to fit 

i do agree with may3545 that there are only limited occasions to wear HL though i am more the overdressed type of girl. 
i am just building up my collection, next purchase will be a long sleeved HL which is so sexy to me. i am not planning on having more than 4 since there are also many other nice dresses out there (Alexander Wang, i'm talking to you)






amandakmc said:


> Azania - Thank you
> 
> Hmm, right now the sizes vary on the brands. I could be a 2. For Calvin Klein dress, 2 is a bit too big for me but I could still fit into it. BCBGenration is size 0.
> 
> I would assume the sizes below should be a good guide.
> 
> 2 - XS
> 4 - S
> 6 - M
> 
> As for HL scoop neck dress, it runs a bit bigger. You will have to go down by 1 size. Hope the info helps


----------



## gymangel812

olialm1 said:


> How many of you have actually worn your HL out? I have only worn mine once and I've had it for over a year and spent $600 on it.  I'm thinking of getting rid of it!


i've worn my 2 dresses each about 3x and have had them over a year. not having any where to wear them stops me from buying more .


----------



## jenaps

I've worn mine twice 1st for new years then for a reunion i had this summer.  I wish i could get more use out of it.  But everyones seen me in it...




olialm1 said:


> How many of you have actually worn your HL out? I have only worn mine once and I've had it for over a year and spent $600 on it. I'm thinking of getting rid of it!


----------



## bebefuzz

I've only actually worn two of mine, each once. I also wish I had more opportunities to wear them...  
Also, I always feel pressure to wear other dresses too just to keep it mixed up and fresh. 

But, I admire them sitting in my closet! lol


----------



## olialm1

I've gone through 5 or 6 dresses but only kept one due to sizing issues and most of them being too flashy. I'm hoping I get some use out of this dress in the near future!


----------



## caterpillar

I have 2 but I used to have 6 at some point. I just found I only ended up wearing each one once... even though I'd keep them for months or even a year. It's just that once you wear it it's so recognizable you can't wear it again.

I wish there was some kind of sharing or trading of HLs! I don't want to keep buying new ones because they are so expensive and it's always a lost to sell them.


----------



## bebefuzz

yea... I hear your pain. Ebay fees and paypal fees make you lose a huge chunk of money on top of it too. I guess there is rent the runway. They have a fair number of herve leger.


----------



## arireyes

gymangel812 said:


> i've worn my 2 dresses each about 3x and have had them over a year. not having any where to wear them stops me from buying more .


me too  I have 5,  Have worn 3 and just haven't had the oppurtunity to wear the other 2.  Need to get DH on the ball and take me somewhere worth one!!!  my SIL is getting married in March though so I should be able to wear one to the rehersal dinner and then the wedding lol.


----------



## clothingguru

can anyone help me with authenticating this dress? The price just seems too good to be true! Thanks girls! 

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280567902211&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## vhdos

olialm1 said:


> How many of you have actually worn your HL out? I have only worn mine once and I've had it for over a year and spent $600 on it.  I'm thinking of getting rid of it!



I wouldn't buy them if I didn't plan on wearing them.
HL for me is a fairly special occasion dress, so I may only wear it once because I don't want people to see me in the same dresses all of the time.


----------



## laurayuki

new dresses.. i've been sitting on those... first one doesn't do the blue dress justice but you get the idea


----------



## arireyes

Love them both!!!  I really want the one shoulder dress, but I havent even worn all the HL's in my closet.


----------



## vhdos

Gorgeous laurayuki!

I'm _so_ nervous!  I have an HL in for alterations for the first time.  I know that my tailor is good, but she's never seen an HL before...


----------



## kemina22

azania said:


> vhdos. i'd wear it. i mean it is knee length which i consider apropriate.
> 
> girls, i need help with the sizing: i am a US 6 and i don't know what size to order a skirt: S or M? i don't have super skinny thighs and i don't want to look like a sausage; on the other hand i don't want the skirt to be too lose or long.
> what are your sizing experiences concering the sizing in HL skirts?



I'm 5'2", size 4 in BCBG and most brands and I wear a small in HL skirts and dresses......Depending on your height, you may want to try a medium. If I were a size 6 at my height, that's what I'd have to wear.


----------



## PANda_USC

Hey Gals! Just have this dress recommendation for everyone!! It's really gorgeous and would work well on someone with small hips and broad shoulders...I didn't have broad enough shoulders for it so it went back to the store, but it's a very unique and pretty HL dress and I hope someone else posts pics of themselves wearing it beautifully!!


----------



## chunkymonkey

^^^^ WOW! You look amazing!!


----------



## cherrylollipops

caterpillar said:


> I have 2 but I used to have 6 at some point. I just found I only ended up wearing each one once... even though I'd keep them for months or even a year.* It's just that once you wear it it's so recognizable you can't wear it again.*
> 
> I wish there was some kind of sharing or trading of HLs! I don't want to keep buying new ones because they are so expensive and it's always a lost to sell them.



So true!! My mom always says: In regards of those unique dresses, wear it no more than once per country.


----------



## clothingguru

Looking great as always in HL *Panda*!!! Shame that it didnt work for you.


----------



## vhdos

^It's a cool dress, but I don't care for the ruffles at the hips.  I love my hips and I think that those ruffles would make them look awkward.  You looked lovely as ever though panda


----------



## chynaxdawl

i saw that dress online and thought it looked interesting...you look good in it!


----------



## blusilv

*Panda* hun you look gorgeous as always! Think that dress looks like it would be quite difficult to pull off, but you looked great! I would not have been able to pull off those ruffles at my hips.

My first HL finally arrived last night, tighter than I expected though!!


----------



## vhdos

^No pic?


----------



## IslandSpice

Hi Ladies,
I am a CL girl and really need an HL to pair with my shoes. I was looking at Ebay, but fear that I will be purchasing a fake. The seller swears that she has a "supplier" that guarantess authenticity. Anyone have any experience with the seller Pashion_For_Fashion_9999? This is one dress she has for sale:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sugar-Plum-Herv...5787?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item19bfae556b

Please help  TIA!


----------



## vhdos

So I finally got a chance to wear my newest HL - the ruby red cap sleeve dress.  I wore it to an evening country club wedding with my Chanel pearls, Chanel clutch, and my tiger patent CL shoes.


----------



## DC-Cutie

IslandSpice said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I am a CL girl and really need an HL to pair with my shoes. I was looking at Ebay, but fear that I will be purchasing a fake. The seller swears that she has a "supplier" that guarantess authenticity. Anyone have any experience with the seller Pashion_For_Fashion_9999? This is one dress she has for sale:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Sugar-Plum-Herv...5787?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item19bfae556b
> 
> Please help  TIA!


 
Hey Island 

I've never had any experience with this seller, but their rate is:
*96.2% - might be worth looking into or staying away...*

*Good Luck, it's a beautiful dress*


----------



## vhdos

IslandSpice said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I am a CL girl and really need an HL to pair with my shoes. I was looking at Ebay, but fear that I will be purchasing a fake. The seller swears that she has a "supplier" that guarantess authenticity. Anyone have any experience with the seller Pashion_For_Fashion_9999? This is one dress she has for sale:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Sugar-Plum-Herv...5787?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item19bfae556b
> 
> Please help  TIA!



I would not buy from that seller.  They don't have enough feedback and some of it is negative.  One buyer even said that an HL dress was fake.  They _may_ be a decent seller, but I wouldn't risk it...


----------



## vhdos

Here's a better pic of me at the wedding:


----------



## lilbluebear

Islandspice - I haven't seen that dress go on sale yet. The seller is listing it at nearly half off. It is truly a gorgeous dress. I can't compare it to my own because I left it at my parents' house. I'm no expert on telling HL dresses either.


----------



## christymarie340

vhdos said:


> Here's a better pic of me at the wedding:
> View attachment 1228888


 
gorgeous!!!


----------



## Jennabee

*vhdos* - You are flippin' SMOKIN' HAWT in that cap sleeve!


----------



## Jennabee

laurayuki said:


> new dresses.. i've been sitting on those... first one doesn't do the blue dress justice but you get the idea



*Laurayuki*, I love both dresses on you but I _melt_ at the sight of the 2nd one! The color is just so complimentary against your skin tone! Oh the envy!!! :girlwhack:


----------



## blusilv

*vhdos:* you look gorgeous and i LOVE those CLs with the dress!!

have attached a picture again have no idea why its not showing up!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*vhdos*, smokin' hot in your red HL!! and CLs, ^_^

*blusilv*, seal/HX!!! Love the blue ombre tube dress twinny! Lookin' good!


----------



## *ilovebrad*

gorgeous!





vhdos said:


> Here's a better pic of me at the wedding:
> View attachment 1228888


----------



## lilbluebear

Wowzers *Laurayuki* - love love love the 2nd dress on you. *Vhdos* - you're sizzling lady in red. that dress looks like it was personally made for you. *Panda* - you pull off the hip ruffles so well and look absolutely amazing in that uniquely styled HL. *Blusilv*- stunning figure; love the ombre colors on you.


----------



## pisdapisda79

You look great!



vhdos said:


> Here's a better pic of me at the wedding:
> View attachment 1228888


----------



## Jennabee

*blusilv* - My dear, you are stunning in that blue ombre! UGH! I feel like i need Herve in my life soon!


----------



## olialm1

As you guys can tell by the advertisement there are a lot of herve leger dresses available on the out-net today... but it's disappointing because none of the smaller sizes are available


----------



## vhdos

^Ugh.  I missed it.  There were a couple of smaller sizes, but gone before I got there...


----------



## girlfrommoscow

they had such cute dresses on the England site but not on the canadian one i only like white one with stripes, but i am afraid that white with stripes going across will make me look bigger! ( i like couple of skirts, but not sure if i really need them, at least a dress is a complete outfit...but i am not awed by whats available on the Outnet


----------



## kemina22

FINALLY!!! My first Herve Leger!! it feels so right 

Rushing off to register it now!!! ....and do some squats later....these dresses really emphasize every inch, huh?


----------



## sylphfae

oooh kemina22, that is HOT!!!!!!! you look fantastic!!! is that dress from the latest collection?


----------



## vhdos

kemina22 said:


> FINALLY!!! My first Herve Leger!! it feels so right
> 
> Rushing off to register it now!!! ....and do some squats later....these dresses really emphasize every inch, huh?



You look great
What do you mean "register" it?


----------



## aseka

Girls i need advice please! which i size i need in herve leger? i am usually xsmall or size 2, will be size xx-small too tight for me?


----------



## bebefuzz

Newer Herve Leger now have serial numbers next to the tag. You can register these online at herveleger.com
But, only the very recent Herve Leger have serial numbers next to the Herve Leger tag; the others don't.


----------



## vhdos

^Thanks!  I had no idea.


----------



## vhdos

aseka said:


> Girls i need advice please! which i size i need in herve leger? i am usually xsmall or size 2, will be size xx-small too tight for me?



It really depends on the style of the dress.  Can you post your measurements?


----------



## kemina22

sylphfae said:


> oooh kemina22, that is HOT!!!!!!! you look fantastic!!! is that dress from the latest collection?



Thanks!! I think it's from earlier this year, as opposed to the collection that just came up on the Herve Leger website. I cyber-stalked this style for two months before I got a ShopBop coupon for 20% off and then......I pounced!! :borg1:


----------



## kemina22

vhdos said:


> You look great
> What do you mean "register" it?



Thanks so much!! I did a "celebratory booty dance" in my dress for a while 

Here's a picture of the card that came with it. I went to herveleger.com/register and entered the number and I'm on some sort of mailing list now....


----------



## bebefuzz

yea... the newer ones come with a card and the serial next to the tag. I registered before too, but they never email me.


----------



## kemina22

You've never gotten anything? That's very disappointing to hear!! I wonder why they went through the trouble of creating serial numbers and cards and whatnot.....maybe this is some sort of data mining scheme?


----------



## Cyndee

Ladies, have any of you ever had one of your dresses shortened?  I got one recently, but I am short and it is long.  I thought that it would be o.k. longer, but it really does look much better shorter.  I need to shorten it by 2 'bands'.  Is this even possible?  Or should I just sell it and find another?  I will have it done professionally, but I'd like to be able to show the alterations person exactly what I need them to do because they've probably never seen one of these dresses before.  So if anybody has had theirs shortened, and can post some clear close-up pics of the hem area, I'd be ever so greatful.


----------



## Jennabee

*kemina22* - Oh my goodness, so so sexy!  Congrats on your first! Can I ask how you were able decide on the color of your first? I'm debating between red and black and am leaning more towards black, but I also have a lot of black in my wardrobe >.<! ANYHOO...You're stunning in that Herve, no squats required .


----------



## aseka

vhdos said:


> It really depends on the style of the dress.  Can you post your measurements?



Thank you very much. i dont know my measurements in inches. only in sm 
is it ok? it is 86-64-89 and i am 163 sm .Here is the dresses, the blue only size small available,i really love it, but i am afraid that it will be large for me. is it possible to alter it if its large?
Has anybody alter any herve leger dress?



and the second dress in size xx-small size....


	

		
			
		

		
	
  will it be too tight?


----------



## aseka

laurayuki said:


> new dresses.. i've been sitting on those... first one doesn't do the blue dress justice but you get the idea



Oh laurayuki you look gorgeous in both dresses!! Which size do you have?cause i dont know my size and i think i am one size with you )) what do you think about blue dress is it tight? thank you!


----------



## kemina22

Jennabee said:


> *kemina22* - Oh my goodness, so so sexy!  Congrats on your first! Can I ask how you were able decide on the color of your first? I'm debating between red and black and am leaning more towards black, but I also have a lot of black in my wardrobe >.<! ANYHOO...You're stunning in that Herve, no squats required .



Thanks so much Jennabee!! I'm really excited about it. I decided to get red for my first Herve Leger because I've lost 15 pounds in the last 3 months and I'm feeling super sexy, like, i-just-turned-18-and-the-world-is-my-oyster kind of sexy! 

I have a ton of black, too! I used to hide in my clothes. I have 14 LBDs and I decided that I wanted to celebrate my weight loss and buy something that resembles nothing else in my closet. Hence- the red Herve Leger! 

Good luck with your choice!!


----------



## vhdos

Cyndee said:


> Ladies, have any of you ever had one of your dresses shortened?  I got one recently, but I am short and it is long.  I thought that it would be o.k. longer, but it really does look much better shorter.  I need to shorten it by 2 'bands'.  Is this even possible?  Or should I just sell it and find another?  I will have it done professionally, but I'd like to be able to show the alterations person exactly what I need them to do because they've probably never seen one of these dresses before.  So if anybody has had theirs shortened, and can post some clear close-up pics of the hem area, I'd be ever so greatful.



An HL SA told me that it is very simple to shorten a dress by just removing the bands (assuming that the bands don't run into a zipper, etc.).


----------



## vhdos

Anyone have any bad experiences sending your HLs off to the dry cleaners with specific instructions to handle with extreme care?


----------



## IslandSpice

Thanks for the advice...I didn't go with ebay and instead pounced on the Saks FF sale and got the black strapless for around $850 with tax. I will have to shorten it by a few bands I am sure...anyone know if Saks will do alterations on online items?


----------



## rnsmelody

Cyndee said:


> Ladies, have any of you ever had one of your dresses shortened?  I got one recently, but I am short and it is long.  I thought that it would be o.k. longer, but it really does look much better shorter.  I need to shorten it by 2 'bands'.  Is this even possible?  Or should I just sell it and find another?  I will have it done professionally, but I'd like to be able to show the alterations person exactly what I need them to do because they've probably never seen one of these dresses before.  So if anybody has had theirs shortened, and can post some clear close-up pics of the hem area, I'd be ever so greatful.





vhdos said:


> An HL SA told me that it is very simple to shorten a dress by just removing the bands (assuming that the bands don't run into a zipper, etc.).



I assume. Only certain styles of HL dresses can be shorten, like the ones with the real bands. Which are removable with just taking out the thread. The ones that have faux bands are actually ONE full band. That has creases to mimic multi bands. The newer seasons have more faux band vs past season. But then again it all depends on the simplicity of the dress. If it is a faux banded dress, the only way to shorten it, is by cutting the band. BUT there is a risk of the thread running and your dress will run. I'll post some pictures of a banded dress vs a faux banded HL.


----------



## rnsmelody

here are some pics

banded






faux-band - stretched










faux-band - un-stretched


----------



## Cyndee

rnsmelody, yes mine is the faux band.  It is a simple tank style dress.  I don't want to just cust off the bands because of course, then the bottom edge would be raw and it would stretch out of shape and most definately run.  So how would an alterationist finish that bottom edge off??  Or is it impossible without ruining the overall look of the dress?  Perhaps it can't be done on a dress with this type of bands and I'll just have to sell it and find another in a shorter length.


----------



## aseka

Girls, what do you think is it possible to make alteration by the sides of the dress, to make it more tighter? Or its a crazy idea? )))
Help me please,need advice.Here is the dress


----------



## xiaoxiao

^ I actually had my taken in by a HL recommended tailor in NYC and they did a fab job! So I wld call the boutique and ask if they could recommend someone for you too. GL!


----------



## vhdos

Again, any advice regarding dry cleaning?  Do you need to give specific instructions?  Anyone have any bad experiences?


----------



## xxnitemareangel

Who was the tailor recommended in nYC?


----------



## Jennabee

kemina22 said:


> Thanks so much Jennabee!! I'm really excited about it. I decided to get red for my first Herve Leger because I've lost 15 pounds in the last 3 months and I'm feeling super sexy, like, i-just-turned-18-and-the-world-is-my-oyster kind of sexy!
> 
> I have a ton of black, too! I used to hide in my clothes. I have 14 LBDs and I decided that I wanted to celebrate my weight loss and buy something that resembles nothing else in my closet. Hence- the red Herve Leger!
> 
> Good luck with your choice!!



First off, Congrats on your weight loss!  I love your train of thought *kemina22*! Shoot, if I lost 15lbs in 3 months I would've done the same thing. Seriously congrats though! Weight loss is such a hard thing, especially for foodies. Believe me, _I KNOW!_ LOL! I think I may get one in basic black considering I don't even have a LBD >.<! :shame: But after seeing your pics, I'll most definitely have to get one in red!

Speaking of which, Ladies...do HL dresses have a MAX width in the chest measurement? I'm contemplating about the essential strapless tube dress or the cap-sleeve pencil dress, but I don't know if HL can handle my Girls. I don't wanna be a victim of "squished-booby syndrome" or even have them say "hello" to the whole world and their mom ! I'm about 41" across the chest, do you think they'll be able to fit into a L? I do have a store around that I can try dresses at, but I'd rather save myself the embarrassment  of trying to stuff them into a dress if I can :T.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## japonica86

Hi everybody,
This is my 1st time purchase a Herve Leger dress. I love the Signature Essentials City Bandage Dress so much. When I tried on the small size, i feel it fit me well, not too tight. However, a SA at Saks told me that HL supposed to be fit you very tight and after wearing it a bit, it will stretch to fit me better. Is that true? Please give me some opinions on this  Thanks a lot everybody.


----------



## vhdos

^The actual fit is more of a personal preference.  If you are comfortable with the fit, then go with it.  If you prefer a tighter fit, try a smaller size.  I wouldn't let an SA tell me which size I felt comfortable in.  The dresses are designed to be snug, but some ladies prefer them tighter than others and that's okay.  
Also, yes, some of the dresses stretch a bit, but none of mine have stretched much at all (mostly just around the bottom hem).  I believe that some styles may stretch more than others (like strapless styles for example).


----------



## nexisfan

Hiya ladies! It's my first time checking in to this thread. I've recently become obsessed with HL... too poor though, thanks to my CL addiction! Ugh! Anyway, I tried on my very first HL the other day at the boutique in the Venetian in Vegas and took a pic... MUST...HAVE...THIS...DRESS!!! For less than $500 though, lol!

Well, boo, the pic from my camera absolutely will not post by any means.  It's this one. I know shopbop always has codes and stuff, does their hl ever go on super sale? Anything standard like this dress is probably hard to get, eh. SIGH! I *need* this dress.


----------



## lmac408

^yes -- i got mine (which is still full-price on nordstroms, NM's, shopbop etc.) during sak' s 40% off sale (which is usually beginning-middle of Nov.). You have to be super quick though once the sale starts! good luck!


----------



## caterpillar

japonica86 said:


> Hi everybody,
> This is my 1st time purchase a Herve Leger dress. I love the Signature Essentials City Bandage Dress so much. When I tried on the small size, i feel it fit me well, not too tight. However, a SA at Saks told me that HL supposed to be fit you very tight and after wearing it a bit, it will stretch to fit me better. Is that true? Please give me some opinions on this  Thanks a lot everybody.



I find I usually wear the smallest size possible as long as I can a) zip it up by myself without too much difficulty (it shouldn't be super easy, and also I've had some practice) or b) not look like sausage stuffed into casing (lol, sometimes if they're too small they create bulges where the bands end).



Jennabee said:


> First off, Congrats on your weight loss!  I love your train of thought *kemina22*! Shoot, if I lost 15lbs in 3 months I would've done the same thing. Seriously congrats though! Weight loss is such a hard thing, especially for foodies. Believe me, _I KNOW!_ LOL! I think I may get one in basic black considering I don't even have a LBD >.<! :shame: But after seeing your pics, I'll most definitely have to get one in red!
> 
> Speaking of which, Ladies...do HL dresses have a MAX width in the chest measurement? I'm contemplating about the essential strapless tube dress or the cap-sleeve pencil dress, but I don't know if HL can handle my Girls. I don't wanna be a victim of "squished-booby syndrome" or even have them say "hello" to the whole world and their mom ! I'm about 41" across the chest, do you think they'll be able to fit into a L? I do have a store around that I can try dresses at, but I'd rather save myself the embarrassment  of trying to stuff them into a dress if I can :T.  Thanks in advance!



I find it has to do with the style of the dress more than size. It doesn't really make sense to go up a size just so boobs won't be squished. Even though I do not have a huge chest at all, some styles just squish it down no matter what. Or some styles are too revealing. I think you have to just try on in store and get the dress that fits fine everywhere.




aseka said:


> Girls, what do you think is it possible to make alteration by the sides of the dress, to make it more tighter? Or its a crazy idea? )))
> Help me please,need advice.Here is the dress
> View attachment 1232776



I got a dress made smaller and it is great! Of course, you definitely have to go to a good tailor and make sure they know what they are doing.




Cyndee said:


> rnsmelody, yes mine is the faux band.  It is a simple tank style dress.  I don't want to just cust off the bands because of course, then the bottom edge would be raw and it would stretch out of shape and most definately run.  So how would an alterationist finish that bottom edge off??  Or is it impossible without ruining the overall look of the dress?  Perhaps it can't be done on a dress with this type of bands and I'll just have to sell it and find another in a shorter length.



I know someone who shortened the simple tank style dress, so it is possible. Just make sure you use a trusted tailor!


----------



## Louise15

I bought my first Herve Leger item last week and received it today- this black and white skirt from Outnet. It fits great and I love it, but have no idea what to wear it with?!


Ideas?


----------



## BelleZeBoob

Hi ladies,

Can someone tell me what HL model is this beige dress please? 

To me it looks a bit like the one Kim is wearing, just in different color.


----------



## nillacobain

Hi ladies, what size I would be in HL? I'm 5'3" and my measurements are 32-25-37. TIA


----------



## caterpillar

^i would get XS if i were you. but some dresses run bigger so you might do XXS... what size do you usually wear? I find XS is good for people size 0-2 and XXS is more 00-0


----------



## nillacobain

caterpillar said:


> ^i would get XS if i were you. but some dresses run bigger so you might do XXS... what size do you usually wear? I find XS is good for people size 0-2 and XXS is more 00-0


 

Thank you for your help. I don't know my US size but I usually wear an IT 40 (a bit snug on my hips but fine to slightly large on my waist). I just got a D&G skirt and it is IT 38 (fit perfect). My bras are 34C.


----------



## nexisfan

BelleZeBoob said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can someone tell me what HL model is this beige dress please?
> 
> To me it looks a bit like the one Kim is wearing, just in different color.




That is the signature strapless dress, and they are the same, just different colors. Plus, the model is wearing a nude colored bra.


So I have a question. I made a post in here yesterday, but now I don't see it! Boo. I am OBSESSED with that dress in lipstick red. I see one on the bay that is the exact same dress with the lipstick red bottom, but the top part is black and the stitching around the zipper and all down the back is black, too. I wonder if it's possible to dye the black red? Doubtful, but worth a try. If nothing else, it'll look great with my black loubs. But I'd really like the fully red dress.

Edit: Found my post and the link! Wonder why it didn't take me to my first unread post... Anyway. Here is a link to the dress you posted: http://www.shopbop.com/signature-essential-strapless-dress-herve/vp/v=1/845524441882638.htm?folderID=2534374302164176


----------



## kemina22

nillacobain said:


> Thank you for your help. I don't know my US size but I usually wear an IT 40 (a bit snug on my hips but fine to slightly large on my waist). I just got a D&G skirt and it is IT 38 (fit perfect). My bras are 34C.



Hi Nillacobain, you and I have similar measurements 

33-26-35, 34C, 5'2" and I wear a small......size 4 BCBG


----------



## kemina22

Jennabee said:


> First off, Congrats on your weight loss!  I love your train of thought *kemina22*! Shoot, if I lost 15lbs in 3 months I would've done the same thing. Seriously congrats though! Weight loss is such a hard thing, especially for foodies. Believe me, _I KNOW!_ LOL! I think I may get one in basic black considering I don't even have a LBD >.<! :shame: But after seeing your pics, I'll most definitely have to get one in red!
> 
> Speaking of which, Ladies...do HL dresses have a MAX width in the chest measurement? I'm contemplating about the essential strapless tube dress or the cap-sleeve pencil dress, but I don't know if HL can handle my Girls. I don't wanna be a victim of "squished-booby syndrome" or even have them say "hello" to the whole world and their mom ! I'm about 41" across the chest, do you think they'll be able to fit into a L? I do have a store around that I can try dresses at, but I'd rather save myself the embarrassment  of trying to stuff them into a dress if I can :T.  Thanks in advance!



Hi again Jennabee-

I think I tried on the cap sleeve pencil dress and it was VERY low cut on my C cups, the front drew all eyes to the area two centimeters below my bust. Waaaay too obvious!! 

However, I did try on the signature round neck dress and it controlled my boobs very well (not available in red last season, so I passed). You may want to try on that style at the HL store. I'm glad I went to try on dresses, because there were so many that were more revealing than I was ready for :shame:

If all else fails, you can always get an HL skirt and a fabulous top


----------



## Jennabee

*caterpillar* - Thanks so much for your advice! I guess I don't really have a choice but to go and try them on :shame:. I just hope there's a style that can _contain_ me!

*kamina22* - My dear, what do you mean by "the area two cm below my bust"? Below where your cleavage starts? Sorry, I'm a little confused . Thanks so much for suggesting the round neck dress though! It'll be the first dress I try on...whenever that happens lol. I hope I don't have to resort to getting an HL skirt. As fabulous as the skirts are, I'd like to get a dress because I am _NOT_ a dress person and need a "little sexy dress." I figured if I'm gonna get a dress, I'm gonna go big or go home and get an HL to sexify myself with . HO-YEAH!


----------



## nillacobain

kemina22 said:


> Hi Nillacobain, you and I have similar measurements
> 
> 33-26-35, 34C, 5'2" and I wear a small......size 4 BCBG


 

Thank you.


----------



## BelleZeBoob

nexisfan said:


> That is the signature strapless dress, and they are the same, just different colors. Plus, the model is wearing a nude colored bra.



Thank you! I didn't even noticed that the model in beige just wears bra under it and the dress it strapless. 

So in case I would like to find this dress, should I rather look for the 'HL Signature Strapless Dress'? would that be a proper ID of it?
What season is the dress?


----------



## bonchicgenre

Cyndee said:


> rnsmelody, yes mine is the faux band.  It is a simple tank style dress.  I don't want to just cust off the bands because of course, then the bottom edge would be raw and it would stretch out of shape and most definately run.  So how would an alterationist finish that bottom edge off??  Or is it impossible without ruining the overall look of the dress?  Perhaps it can't be done on a dress with this type of bands and I'll just have to sell it and find another in a shorter length.



I usually just lurk here but wanted to jump in real quickly. I had a BCBGMaxAzria banded dress altered to be shorter and my alterations man actually "burned" the bottom. It looks great and I've sent a lot of my clients to him since then. It was a pretty penny for alterations but worth it.


----------



## kemina22

*kamina22* - My dear, what do you mean by "the area two cm below my bust"? Below where your cleavage starts? Sorry, I'm a little confused . Thanks so much for suggesting the round neck dress though! It'll be the first dress I try on...whenever that happens lol. I hope I don't have to resort to getting an HL skirt. As fabulous as the skirts are, I'd like to get a dress because I am _NOT_ a dress person and need a "little sexy dress." I figured if I'm gonna get a dress, I'm gonna go big or go home and get an HL to sexify myself with . HO-YEAH! [/QUOTE]

I deleted the picture I took, because it was very revealing, but the dress' neckline stopped two cm _below_ where my cleavage stopped!! It was allllll hanging out!!:shame:

Have you thought about a halter style? The back is open and the halter straps will hold in your cleavage- this one is at shopbop


----------



## Cyndee

bonchicgenre said:


> I usually just lurk here but wanted to jump in real quickly. I had a BCBGMaxAzria banded dress altered to be shorter and my alterations man actually "burned" the bottom. It looks great and I've sent a lot of my clients to him since then. It was a pretty penny for alterations but worth it.


 
Oh really?!  WOW!  Thank you so much for responding.  You wouldn't happen to be able to take a pic of that edge for me would you?  It would be great to be able to actually visualize how it looks now.  Do you have any idea how he did it?


----------



## aseka

sorry who knows when will be sales for herve leger on bcbg.com? )) is it possible to find herve leger dress on sale?


----------



## gymangel812

aseka said:


> sorry who knows when will be sales for herve leger on bcbg.com? )) is it possible to find herve leger dress on sale?


yes they go on sale around december and june. the website starts sales at about the same time.


----------



## caterpillar

the best sales are in the boutiques though


----------



## bebefuzz

The most I've ever seen is 70% off. The sizes and styles were quite limited.  there were 2 dresses in the boutique in my size, and were around 400-500. Is it just me or has Herve leger increased in price over the last few seasons, excluding the essentials?


----------



## vhdos

Does anyone know which boutiques carry more XXS sizes?  If so, can anyone PM me an e mail address of a helpful SA?  I'd like to get a new dress and can't find them around here.  I think the last one I got was from the SF boutique?
Thanks!


----------



## Jerrica

Its hard to find the popular sizes but the key is catching them early. Get SA recommendations so you can have them let you know when they're in. Here in nyc xs and xxs sell out within first week of new arrivals


----------



## vhdos

^Yes, that's what I was asking for - good SA recommendations.  If anyone has a good SA and would be willing to share contact info (e mail would be nice) by PM, it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Jennabee

kemina22 said:


> I deleted the picture I took, because it was very revealing, but the dress' neckline stopped two cm _below_ where my cleavage stopped!! It was allllll hanging out!!:shame:
> 
> Have you thought about a halter style? The back is open and the halter straps will hold in your cleavage- this one is at shopbop




Whoa MOMMA! 2 inches _below where your cleavage stopped_?! Now that is a deep neckline. I sure hope that we're not talking about the same dress ! LMBO. Just to clarify, this is the one I'm really eying: http://g.nordstromimage.com/imagegallery/store/product/Gigantic/12/_5758392.jpg.

I've always liked the one that zips up in the front too that has cap sleeves. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think Scarlett Johansson wore it in Iron Man 2 before she "suited up" into her Black Widow outfit? That dress is _THE_ HOTNESS! But I get the feeling that the neckline would be too sexy for my own good lol . I never really thought about a halter neckline 'cause they never really worked for me considering most halter necklines are pretty low . Oh how I envy you ladies who can rock these sexy necklines and actually get to choose your dress instead of it choosing you! *Le Sigh* But I will give it a shot anyways, I mean better to bust out trying it than wearing it right?  The 7th needs to come NOW!


----------



## kemina22

Ok- that one is very cute!! 

But no, we're talking about different dresses. This is the dress I tried. You can see how low it is on the model, now imagine how it looks on someone with a bigger bust. Yep- it was too Maxim for my taste!


----------



## nexisfan

Bump: Has anyone had any experience dying HL? Any thoughts? I *need* that essential longer strapless dress w sweetheart neckline in lipstick red, but I might have to settle for another color and just dye it? Risky?


----------



## vhdos

....still waiting for some advice on dry cleaning.  I sent mine to the cleaners and they came back not looking so good (nothing major, but not perfect by any means).  Before I address my concerns with the cleaners, I wanted to get some input on dry cleaning preferences, special instructions, etc.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

URGENT question - can you iron a HL dress????


----------



## olialm1

^I would seriously NOT iron a $1200 dollar dress!!!! Store them flat in their bag/box and they shouldn't wrinkle


----------



## vhdos

Mine came back wrinkled from the dry cleaners...


----------



## anchorsaway

ladies, does anyone know of a good tailor for HL dresses in the san francisco area? i recently found  this dress at nordstrom rack for 399.00 in an xs. i am very petite, 5'0 32-23-32 and it fit me but it's extremely long on me. i look like a m-o-b (mother of the bride.) sf ladies, visit nordstrom rack often because this isn't the only gem i've found for a great deal. i found the a.wang hooded dress that rihanna has worn here  for 99.00 and a d&g bustier for 99.00 too! love that place!


----------



## roussel

Just posting this here... wearing my black and white HL for the first time on my bday


----------



## olialm1

Fab as always roussel.


----------



## arnott

roussel said:


> Just posting this here... wearing my black and white HL for the first time on my bday



Very nice!


----------



## zxcv

Herve Leger Friends and Family Sale!
I got it through the Facebook page...
It's 30% off select styles, and free shipping!

http://******/blRKDD


----------



## Kai Lien

Hi all! I love this thread...can't wait to get more HL dresses. I currently have a HL foil print dress. I've never worn it out yet as it's a bit small for me. I have some not-so-pretty bulges and cannot zip it up myself. I will try to tone my body but does anyone have any good tips for bulges? Also, I was wondering what underwear is best to wear with a HL dress? Most bras show lines...was looking for something that will be seamless. I tried to go through most of this topic but there are over 300 pages hehe.


----------



## rnsmelody

I bought this dress in July but I finally got a chance to wear it this past weekend for DBF birthday party. I hope you ladies like it.
















Thanks for letting me share


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

rnsmelody said:


> I bought this dress in July but I finally got a chance to wear it this past weekend for DBF birthday party. I hope you ladies like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



hot dress!!!


----------



## nexisfan

Gorgeous, *rnsmelody*!! There is a dress like that on ebay I've had on my watch list forever... making it hard to not hit the BIN! lol. It looks awesome on you. Is the cleavage comfortable? It looks fine on you, but on this mannequin, it looks sooooo low cut. Like I'd be scared to death of peeking all night.


----------



## rnsmelody

Thanks *JCinwrppingppr* 



nexisfan said:


> Gorgeous, *rnsmelody*!! There is a dress like that on ebay I've had on my watch list forever... making it hard to not hit the BIN! lol. It looks awesome on you. Is the cleavage comfortable? It looks fine on you, but on this mannequin, it looks sooooo low cut. Like I'd be scared to death of peeking all night.



*nexisfan* Thanks! The cleavage area is pretty low cut. I worn the featherlite nubra with it. The bra was peeking out in a few of my pictures. If I  didn't wear a bra I'm pretty sure a few nip slips would have happened that night. I left the house in a hurry so I forgot to use the fashion tape with it. That would have saved me. Fashion tape & nubra or braless is highly recommended with this dress.  I hope that helps =) This is a great dress. You should get it


----------



## Lyn2005

I impulsed purchased a HL dress from ebay, and then came here too late to find out Herve Leger is heavily faked 

Can any HL experts tell me if this style was ever made?

....guess I'll have to wait for it to arrive and see how heavy it feels and how it fits to be sure, really.


----------



## xoxoCat

Lyn2005 said:


> I impulsed purchased a HL dress from ebay, and then came here too late to find out Herve Leger is heavily faked
> 
> Can any HL experts tell me if this style was ever made?
> 
> ....guess I'll have to wait for it to arrive and see how heavy it feels and how it fits to be sure, really.



I'm a newbie, so I can't say for certain whether that's real or fake from that picture. However, I've never seen a style like that, and you could probably could go to Holts and feel the material of a real HL. But it sounds like you already know it's fake...
And there's also an "Authenticate This" thread in this forum. 

PS - I'm also from Vancouver! Hopefully going to UBC for med in 3 years!


----------



## Kaycee08

Hi roussel,

If you don't mind me asking---what size are you? I'm trying to guestimate my HL size for a dress online.

Thanks!


----------



## bebefuzz

Almost All Herve styles are faked, that one included. Unless you are an expert, just feeling it will not work. Examining workmanship, knowing what to look for from tags, etc is a much more reliable way.


----------



## Stephanie***

Any ideas about this one: http://cgi.ebay.de/Original-Herve-Leger-Dress-Neu-/140478424307?pt=Kleider&hash=item20b52aa4f3


----------



## bebefuzz

I NEVER ever even consider Herve leger dresses that don't include tags. I've had 2 sellers try to sell me fakes. One even had the audacity to post authentic pictures and then send the fake version! Unethical sellers are one of the most disgusting things IMO. However, there are good sellers as well. But, as a seller of an authentic, they almost always include many photos that prove authenticity.


----------



## joann

I recently purchased a HL dress off of theoutnet and wanted to know if anyone else has also. I tried it on and really havent experienced the awe of HL. Maybe I ordered a size too big? I feel that I ordered correctly though. I'm just not getting the super tight bandaged in feeling that I'd expect from an HL dress. Would the outnet sell a fake HL dress? Has anyone else experienced this also with certain dress styles. I get more smoothing out from spanx. I figured that HL dresses would do the same, if not better. 

This was the dress I purchased: http://renttherunway.com/shop/designers/hervéléger_dresses/coralmebaddress


----------



## nexisfan

^ I was just lamenting over the same thing with my newest HL purchase. It just wasn't as tight as I thought it should be. But it is authentic. The Outnet is a very reputable online merchant, it is highly doubtful that you would be sent a fake (unless someone returned a fake one after purchasing the real one). Post actual pics of the dress, full front and back, close up with no flash on macro setting of the inside tag, straps, fabrication tag, and any other tags. Also close ups of the zipper.


----------



## joann

I posted the pics here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/authenticate-this-apparel-53838-89.html#post17219106

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/authenticate-this-apparel-53838-89.html#post17219107

I'm curious if others have had the same experience. Maybe someone did try on my dress and returned it and had stretched it out. I just wish that my first HL experience would have been more jaw dropping with a tight fit.


----------



## bebefuzz

For my particular experience, none of my Herve have ever stretched out permanently, even after wearing them a few times. However certain styles hold you in better. 2008 fall season dresses IMO was extremely flattering and ran smaller as well.


----------



## bagsforme

Going out to dinner.


----------



## nexisfan

^ OMG I love the ribbons on that! Did you add that yourself? It looks amazing on you! Love the fernandos, too!

ps, *joann*, I responded to you in the authentication thread.


----------



## sheshe110

Many styles on sale at NM - just purchased the blue night combo ombre!


----------



## bagsforme

nexisfan said:


> ^ OMG I love the ribbons on that! Did you add that yourself? It looks amazing on you! Love the fernandos, too!
> 
> ps, *joann*, I responded to you in the authentication thread.



Thanks.  No, the ribbons were on the dress.  Its from a few years ago.


----------



## joann

nexisfan said:


> ^ OMG I love the ribbons on that! Did you add that yourself? It looks amazing on you! Love the fernandos, too!
> 
> ps, *joann*, I responded to you in the authentication thread.


 

Thanks nexisfan. Sounds like I ordered the wrong size and should have went with a medium instead of a large.


----------



## vhdos

joann said:


> I posted the pics here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/authenticate-this-apparel-53838-89.html#post17219106
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/authenticate-this-apparel-53838-89.html#post17219107
> 
> I'm curious if others have had the same experience. Maybe someone did try on my dress and returned it and had stretched it out. I just wish that my first HL experience would have been more jaw dropping with a tight fit.



My dresses don't really stretch out that much, so I doubt that's the case.  As far as fit is concerned, it's really a matter of personal taste.  Some women prefer them to be super-tight, while some prefer a bit more breathing room.  I like mine snug, but not the "super-tight bandaged in feeling" that you described.


----------



## PANda_USC

*bags4me*, you look stunning! Great pairing of the shoes with the dress, ^_^


----------



## xoxoCat

I have to learn how to put ribbon on my dress lol!


----------



## laura229

Hi all, 

Does anyone know how the sizing on this dress runs?  
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/210839

If I wear a 2 in J.Crew and a 27 in premium denim, what size would I take in HL?  

ETA:  I'm 5'8" and 120lbs with a very small bust.  

Thanks!


----------



## Lyn2005

bebefuzz said:


> Almost All Herve styles are faked, that one included. Unless you are an expert, just feeling it will not work. Examining workmanship, knowing what to look for from tags, etc is a much more reliable way.


 

Hi everyone, I explained to the seller that I wasn't confident that it was authentic, and requested a refund. She had already sent it, but will give me a refund if I return it with tracking. She said she wasn't aware the stock pictures she used were from a fake website, and she has the NM receipt copy of her purchase. When it arrives, I will post pictures of it on the Authenticate This thread, and maybe one of you ladies can give me an opinion of it. My sister does have an auth. HL from hautelook, so hopefully I'll be able to check some tags and the weight/feel of the bands?

Meanwhile, I think I'm safer if I make my next order from the outnet that you ladies have been talking about.


----------



## jamasian

Love Herve Leger please keep this thread going!


----------



## sharonephone

Herve Leger dresses and skirts on sale (50% off) at netaporter.com!


----------



## soleilbrun

Hi,
I am eyeing an HL dress on the bay it is an XS.  I wear a size 4 US and the seller told me the dress won't fit me.  Is that true?  What size should I be considering?

thnx


----------



## lmac408

^I'm between a 2 and 4 and i usually take a small b/c of my chest (i'm a 34c) -- if you have a big chest, the xs may be too tight but that's just my opinion. good luck!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm starting to wonder about my dress...I think it fits great, but I got a medium and I'm a 4. I suppose it could be because I have a larger chest...but I don't think it's too big in the waist or hips.


----------



## rnsmelody

soleilbrun said:


> Hi,
> I am eyeing an HL dress on the bay it is an XS.  I wear a size 4 US and the seller told me the dress won't fit me.  Is that true?  What size should I be considering?
> 
> thnx



Not really true. It depends on what season the dress is from, how the structure of the dress is made & etc. I wear a size xs & s in HL. If you can post a picture of the dress and your measurments. We can try our best to help you out with the sizing. You might get lucky and someone with the same dress can chime in


----------



## am2022

thanks for all the sizing help ladies!


----------



## caterpillar

soleilbrun said:


> Hi,
> I am eyeing an HL dress on the bay it is an XS.  I wear a size 4 US and the seller told me the dress won't fit me.  Is that true?  What size should I be considering?
> 
> thnx



i would get a s. the xs more fits a 2.


----------



## soleilbrun

caterpillar, rnsmelody and Imac408, thanks for all your advice.

me:
bust:34C
waist:28
hips:37
height: 5'3" (if that factors in?)


----------



## do u love it ?

hi ladies im having a HUGE herve dilemma.. i bought the black criscross sweet heart dress and wanted ONE panel take in... it looked amazing wen pinned and folded.. when it came back from the alteration man.. omg  welcome to hussy central it is SOOOO SHORT they have completely butchered the dress, they arnt even willing to fix it. what do i do ? how can this horrible situation be fixed !!! i left the store in tears because i bought this for my birthday and i cnt wear it anymore on my day  im so mad


----------



## pie

Any good HL sales out there right now?  I can't seem to find anything good in XXS or XS.


----------



## vhdos

do u love it ? said:


> hi ladies im having a HUGE herve dilemma.. i bought the black criscross sweet heart dress and wanted ONE panel take in... it looked amazing wen pinned and folded.. when it came back from the alteration man.. omg  welcome to hussy central it is SOOOO SHORT they have completely butchered the dress, they arnt even willing to fix it. what do i do ? how can this horrible situation be fixed !!! i left the store in tears because i bought this for my birthday and i cnt wear it anymore on my day  im so mad



Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry that happened to you.  I had a similar experience with my dry cleaners and two of my dresses.  Thankfully, they were willing to fix the problem and although neither dress is perfect, they turned out mostly okay.
Have you spoken to a manager?  I would continue to badger them (in a firm but professional manner) about your dress.  If they are unable to repair it in some way, then you need some sort of compensation.


----------



## vhdos

Anyone know if the essential tank dress in green is on sale?  I need an XXS.  Thanks!


----------



## Cyndee

Pie, where are you located?  My SA in Troy told me that there is a sale starting on the 12th.  They also had a rack of dresses at 60% off and another rack at 40% off.  The selection was really lovely.


----------



## do u love it ?

vhdos said:


> Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry that happened to you.  I had a similar experience with my dry cleaners and two of my dresses.  Thankfully, they were willing to fix the problem and although neither dress is perfect, they turned out mostly okay.
> Have you spoken to a manager?  I would continue to badger them (in a firm but professional manner) about your dress.  If they are unable to repair it in some way, then you need some sort of compensation.



The manger at the boutique is just an evil little woman. Thankfully she agreed to send it back to the tailor and try to maybe salvage it.. their gna try to attach the the big panel they took off back on she said they will try to add 6 cms back on.. lets pray that it looks fine and dsnt turn out wonky. if not they better give me a new damn dress


----------



## olialm1

^I agree! I used to work at a clothing store and one time a tailor came in saying she butchered a pair of pants and needed to find the exact same pair so the client wouldn't find out about her mishap  I hope all goes well with your dress!


----------



## pie

*Cyndee*- I'm in Los Angeles. Is your SA in Troy, MI? Would you please tell me which dept store or boutique?


----------



## am2022

Wow!!! fab and hot!



soleilbrun said:


> caterpillar, rnsmelody and Imac408, thanks for all your advice.
> 
> me:
> bust:34C
> waist:28
> hips:37
> height: 5'3" (if that factors in?)


----------



## rnsmelody

* vhdos, pie * my SA just told me that they are doing pre-sales right now. Alot of dresses are being marked to 40-60% off. call around & ask for pictures.


----------



## happiegluckie

Phew just read this thread from beginning to end. SO many smokin' hot pictures!

I tried on Herve Leger dresses for the first time a couple of weeks ago and now have been feverishly searching online for the dresses I want. Just bought my first one a couple of days - it is going to arrive on the 22nd and I absolutely cannot wait to get it and wear it out!


----------



## vhdos

^Congrats on your first purchase.  Post pics when it arrives


----------



## vhdos

Hooray!  I just purchased my third HL.  I got the Black Signature Dress (size XXS) on sale.  *Crossing fingers* that it fits.  I'll post pics when it arrives.


----------



## NANI1972

rnsmelody said:


> * vhdos, pie *my SA just told me that they are doing pre-sales right now. Alot of dresses are being marked to 40-60% off. call around & ask for pictures.


 
What store or boutique is this please? I would love to find my first HL purchase! Thanks!


----------



## Amaryllix

^^ The HL stand-alone boutiques are having the presale.


----------



## rnsmelody

Here are pictures of the dress the SF store has on sale. The last 2 pictures are me in 2 of the sale dresses I have added to my collection. Shhh don't tell the BF! 

If you gals are interested in any of the dress, my SA name is Sara, she is a doll! I  her dearly!

Sara @ SF Herve Leger
Ph: (415) 284-9168
      (415) 284-9246


----------



## rnsmelody




----------



## chynaxdawl

^^ OOH THANK YOU! do you have sara's email? do you happen to know what time they open?


----------



## rnsmelody

NP  they open at 10am pst time. I have the store email they all share. It's hard to get a response. You're better off calling for the dresses. I HTF  good luck in your search! Please share with us modeling pictures if you get a dress or two :smiles1:


----------



## yee38

Hi rnsmelody, just got a small blk signature dress from Sara.Thank you!


----------



## vhdos

yee38 said:


> Hi rnsmelody, just got a small blk signature dress from Sara.Thank you!



That's the one I just bought too (size XXS)!


----------



## chynaxdawl

augh i just realized i forgot to call!


----------



## gymangel812

has anyone seen this dress on sale?


----------



## hellokitty99

Hi *rnsmelody*, can i ask what dress you're wearing in the first picture? it looks great on you!  also do you know if the store ships? sadly there are no HL boutiques around me.


----------



## vhdos

^I don't have any HL boutiques anywhere near me!  I've done charge/sends for all 3 of my dresses.  They ship coast to coast for only $10.


----------



## hellokitty99

^ thanks for the info *vhdos*!


----------



## gipursegal

We're lucky to have an HL store in Miami but I saw a few skirts and dresses on sale on intermix.com today that ships!


----------



## monica.s.gal

outnet.com has great prices on some HL but they don't have the good stuff in smaller sizes


----------



## vhdos

^Yes, but the sale prices in HL boutiques beats the Outnet prices right now...


----------



## rnsmelody

Thanks *hellokitty99* The first dress in the picture is the magenta halter. The SF store only has the XXS & S left in stock of that color. The dress also runs a bit big.


----------



## Kai Lien

Thanks sooooo much for posting those pics, rnsmelody! I loveee HL dresses and so glad I heard of this sale! I was able to get the black one shoulder.


----------



## happiegluckie

bebefuzz said:


> What do you guys think for a wedding?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1162197



I think this seller stole bebefuzz's picture for their auction?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230565335491


----------



## rnsmelody

Yah the seller did.Thanks for posting  Time to report her!


----------



## vhdos

My HL Signature dress arrived yesterday late afternoon, but I haven't even had a chance to try it on yet.  I've been sick and my 6 year-old daughter had surgery today, so obviously the dress has not been a priority.  I'll try to post pics once things settle back down.


----------



## amorambermyrrh

Hello ladies,

This is my first time posting on purseblog even though I've trolled the site so many times. So please forgive me if this isn't the appropriate place to post this.

I have two never-worn Herve Leger dresses that have been sitting in the back of my closet that I want to sell- both are from the Fall 2008 RTW collection- one is an XXS ribbon applique dress (retail $1590) and the other is an S rosette bandage dress (retail $1790). Both were bought on sale. 

I wanted to list them on ebay but there seem to be soo many auctions going for $300 or less that I'm wondering about the authenticity of these items. Do any of you think you could help me with what would be a fair price to list my dresses for? If any of you buy off ebay, what do you look for in an auction that tells you it is the real thing? I have taken pictures of the dresses against a white foam board but I'm not sure that does them justice so I thought I should include some pictures off the runway.

Your input in appreciated! Thanks in advance


----------



## gymangel812

i think you can't say which items you're selling, it could be considered advertising. try editing out the items you are selling and maybe people can help.


----------



## purseaholic90

if you guys are looking for dresses you might want to try your local bcbg outlet. i was at the carlsbad outlet today and they had 3 racks of herve leger dresses in every size!


----------



## happiegluckie

purseaholic90 said:


> if you guys are looking for dresses you might want to try your local bcbg outlet. i was at the carlsbad outlet today and they had 3 racks of herve leger dresses in every size!



WOW! What kind of prices were they going at? Did you pick anything up? Please share!


----------



## PANda_USC

*amora*, from my experience, the typical going rate for a pre-owned(even if not pre-used) HL dress is $300-$500.


----------



## vhdos

gymangel812 said:


> i think you can't say which items you're selling, it could be considered advertising. try editing out the items you are selling and maybe people can help.



Yeah, I'm pretty sure that you're not supposed to talk about selling in such detail...


----------



## bebefuzz

Omg! That is my photo, and I have no idea who that seller is. Nice spot!


----------



## sharonephone

Anyone have an idea of when the Herve Leger stores will do the second markdown? I'm eyeing a dress that is currently 40% off.


----------



## Jerrica

I am so sad; i won an Herve on the bay and apparently the seller's listings were all pulled because she was not selling authentics. I think she may have been using stolen pics  Fortunately i had not paid yet and woke up to the message from ebay this am.

Today I tried on a few of the newer styles in store at Saks and I am completely obsessed with two styles. They're both $1,450 though. Hmmm dresses....or shoes (!)


----------



## jamasian

WHOA!! I'm going to Carlsbad pronto!! Thanks for sharing the secret. 



purseaholic90 said:


> if you guys are looking for dresses you might want to try your local bcbg outlet. i was at the carlsbad outlet today and they had 3 racks of herve leger dresses in every size!


----------



## jamasian

Purchased my first 2 HL dresses at the boutique in Century City. Both are Ombre bandage dresses. Talk about love at first sight.


----------



## chloe_chanel

jamasian said:


> Purchased my first 2 HL dresses at the boutique in Century City. Both are Ombre bandage dresses. Talk about love at first sight.



I looove the blue one!


----------



## Jerrica

Lovely! They're both so beautiful


----------



## xoxoCat

jamasian said:


> Purchased my first 2 HL dresses at the boutique in Century City. Both are Ombre bandage dresses. Talk about love at first sight.



LOVE THE BLUE! Would love the black one too, but I'm so short so I tend to love short dresses more.


----------



## lmac408

Just got this one http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Ds%26Ntt%3Dherve%2Bleger%26_requestid%3D45991

From $1350 to $600 (pre-tax) -- Hope I like it/it fits when it arrives!


----------



## nexisfan

^ I love that dress! Pics when it arrives!!

Large China Blue Tank banded dress on sale at Saks $218!! GO GO GO!!!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...92&LSlinkid=15&LSoid=210422&LSsid=eL3W0LN/nyI


----------



## xoxoCat

Ugh...@#%@! I wish I lived in the States...


----------



## Spinachgirl

Hi Ladies,
I would like to own a Herve Leger dress, they are soooo beautiful! I saw one at ebay and it looks good to me, but as I don't have any, I am no expert. Could anyboby help me with authentification?
Sorry, if it's not the correct thread for posting. :shame: Thank you!


----------



## vhdos

nexisfan said:


> ^ I love that dress! Pics when it arrives!!
> 
> Large China Blue Tank banded dress on sale at Saks $218!! GO GO GO!!!
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...92&LSlinkid=15&LSoid=210422&LSsid=eL3W0LN/nyI



Only size 10/12 at that price


----------



## Felle1984

I've placed an order with Net-A-Porter for the Lavender dress...

And... Neiman Marcus for the Scoop-neck Ombre dress- I had a hard time deciding on the size for this dress actually.. Cos Neiman Marcus Sizing seems to be quite different from the normal HL sizing... 

Hopefully I can fit into Size S! The plan is to diet into one if I cant fit!!!


----------



## lmac408

LOVE the lavender dress.


----------



## vhdos

Felle1984 said:


> I've placed an order with Net-A-Porter for the Lavender dress...
> 
> And... Neiman Marcus for the Scoop-neck Ombre dress- I had a hard time deciding on the size for this dress actually.. Cos Neiman Marcus Sizing seems to be quite different from the normal HL sizing...
> 
> Hopefully I can fit into Size S! The plan is to diet into one if I cant fit!!!



The sizing seems to be the same to me.  NM has XS listed as 2/4, which seems to be about right because I am an XXS, or size 0.
Hope they fit and congrats on your purchases!


----------



## Felle1984

Thanks, *vhodos*!  

It's just that when i looked at the EUR conversion on NM, the equivalent of Size S was only something like EUR 36, when im usually 38... On NAP, Size S seems to fit 38... That really puts me in a dilemma. But then again, i tot it'd be better to size down, so that i can force myself to lose some weight more quickly, LOL!!


----------



## IslandSpice

I am new to HL and bought a beautiful purple dress (Signature Zipper Front)..I have a question though...I REALLY want the dress in black instead. Has anyone ever had any experience dying their HLs? I figured as a CL lover, I have dyed many shoes to my specifications so why not HL dresses too???


----------



## nexisfan

^ I wanted to dye my dress as well (but from black to red). The more I thought about it, the more I thought what a crying shame it would be to screw up a $1k dress. But I think you may be safe dyeing from purple to black. I don't have any personal experience dyeing clothes, but good luck!


----------



## Avril

Hi ladies!  

I'm thinking of buying my first HL dress because I have three weddings to go to next year (all different groups of friends) so I figured I'd get the one dress and splash out on a HL.  Is this one appropriate to wear to a wedding?

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000000cat000001cat000009cat000019cat22870735

It's the colorblock shadow combo one.  I figured since the part on the shoulders is quite wide and it's almost knee-length that it would be ok?  Or is HL a no-no?

Also, what is sizing like on HL?  My waist is 25.5 and hips 34.5.  Thank you all!


----------



## vhdos

^Yes, I would consider that wedding-appropriate depending on how much cleavage it shows and also dependent upon the time and location of the weddings.  I wouldn't wear an HL (unless it was extremely conservative) to a day time, church wedding.
Are you aware that HL boutiques are having a sale right now?  If you go back to page 314, you can see pictures of sale dresses that rnsmelody posted.  I believe that the dresses are now on second cut at 60% off.
Also, I am about a 25 waist, 34 hips and wear an XXS or XS depending on the style of the dress (some styles I wear an XS to accommodate my bust).


----------



## Avril

Thanks vhdos!!  You're a star


----------



## vhdos

^Hope you find a good one, Avril!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Hi ladies! i hope everyone is having a great holiday  Is it me or are there more and more fakes on ebay? I'm having a really difficult time trying to find trustworthy sellers; and I've been the victim of bate & switch so it's not even like the photos of items are that helpful.  I saw someone else asked this question below as well.  

If we havent already done this for Herve, what do you think about putting a list of *safe/reputable* sellers out there?  There are a few names on 'bay that are well-known & trustworthy but they usually sell only brand new and higher priced HLs- besides those sellers i'm really stuck since so many of the styles are being faked now


----------



## vhdos

Probably not enough detailed pictures, but does this look authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...05148&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1102wt_1141


----------



## AEGIS

vhdos said:


> Probably not enough detailed pictures, but does this look authentic?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...05148&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1102wt_1141



i find it so off putting when people say "do not question authenticity"


----------



## olialm1

Vhdos, I love that dress! I know its an older season prior to when they started putting serial numbers on the tags.


----------



## vhdos

^Yes, the seller had it listed months ago and it never sold.  Just so iffy with such little feedback...


----------



## NANI1972

vhdos said:


> ^Yes, I would consider that wedding-appropriate depending on how much cleavage it shows and also dependent upon the time and location of the weddings. I wouldn't wear an HL (unless it was extremely conservative) to a day time, church wedding.
> Are you aware that HL boutiques are having a sale right now? If you go back to page 314, you can see pictures of sale dresses that rnsmelody posted.* I believe that the dresses are now on second cut at 60% off.*
> Also, I am about a 25 waist, 34 hips and wear an XXS or XS depending on the style of the dress (some styles I wear an XS to accommodate my bust).


 

Any ideas on what is left in stock? Would love to purchase my first HL but I really never go anywhere to wear them but for 60% it would be great to have one if I need it!


----------



## ::Nicole::

hi ladies, i just bought this at a steal! i paid USD600 for it only


----------



## vhdos

^Congrats.  Yes, I saw that one at 40% at around $580.  I wonder if it went at 60% off too?  It's a lovely color.


----------



## vhdos

NANI1972 said:


> Any ideas on what is left in stock? Would love to purchase my first HL but I really never go anywhere to wear them but for 60% it would be great to have one if I need it!



The only way to find out what's left in stock, would be to call a boutique.  With dresses flying out the doors and returns along the way, stock can change pretty quickly.


----------



## ::Nicole::

well, actually i bought it with a 50% discount which i think it was not a bad deal 



vhdos said:


> ^Congrats.  Yes, I saw that one at 40% at around $580.  I wonder if it went at 60% off too?  It's a lovely color.


----------



## vhdos

^Absolutely a great deal!!!!  How does it fit?


----------



## ::Nicole::

It fits nicely now.. hope after a couple of months going to the gym, i could fit in an XS 


vhdos said:


> ^Absolutely a great deal!!!!  How does it fit?


----------



## Felle1984

*::Nicole::* that's a lovely dress! I'm on my way dieting to an S-size


----------



## ::Nicole::

thanks  AND i'm sure u can do it! fitting into a S size 

btw, i just checked your blog.. u can definitely fit in the S size! no need diet 



Felle1984 said:


> *::Nicole::* that's a lovely dress! I'm on my way dieting to an S-size


----------



## lmac408

^I agree! Felle, you look like you're well on your way to an XS!


----------



## Ladybug^^

Does anybody know which collection this dress was from? 



thank you so much


----------



## xoxoCat

lmac408 said:


> ^I agree! Felle, you look like you're well on your way to an XS!



Actually, she looks as if she's already there!


Cat


----------



## ibezj

Hi ladies, I am looking for the HL Cross Strap Blue dress in size XXS, has anyone seen it recently? I think it was from 09. I don't mind a pre-loved one, just want to make sure it's authentic. 

I see so many for sale from obscure sites so really don't know how to find an authentic one in this market.


----------



## Luv n bags

I tried on a beautiful blue HL in a size XS.  It was so tight around the chest.  It was on sale from 1450.00 to 459.97 - I tried my best to make it fit, but I had to be realistic.  So I passed on it.


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

Tiger what is your bust size?? I ordered 2 dresses in XS I hope they fit!! I don't really know what my bust size is, I only know I wear 34B bra size (small B).  

I want this so bad but nothing in my size left!!

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...842946&010=T2ULT&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=T2ULT


----------



## Luv n bags

Scorpio,  I wear a 34C - maybe it was the cut of the bodice (which was straight across), but what little fat I have was squished over the top.  It was an ugly sight!


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

tigertrixie said:


> Scorpio, I wear a 34C - maybe it was the cut of the bodice (which was straight across), but what little fat I have was squished over the top. It was an ugly sight!


 

LOL ...I hear you... although I can't relate since I only have two dots on a wall, so nothing to spill over!! I did gain a cup size after nursing TWO kids so I'm finally a B cup!! I have 3 sisters and they ALL got C cup except me I had A all my life until now! Told DH I would like some fake ones big enough to slap him in the face when we're in bed. But he said mine are proportional to my body. 

I should get my dresses and skirts this week! Never tried this Herve Leger brand so the wait is killing me!!!


----------



## vhdos

tigertrixie said:


> Scorpio,  I wear a 34C - maybe it was the cut of the bodice (which was straight across), but what little fat I have was squished over the top.  It was an ugly sight!



I usually wear an XXS in Herve Leger, but I have one style (a cap sleeve) that is an XS to accommodate my bust.  Some styles are definitely more forgiving than others.  If it's squishing your bust, you could always try going up a size and then doing some alterations if necessary (like shortening the hem if it's too long).


----------



## Luv n bags

^It wasn't just the bust area that was being squished - I had no idea I had back fat, upper chest near armpit fat, and chest fat!  Three way mirrors are not a friend of mine.


----------



## Felle1984

Hi *::Nicole::*, *Imac408* and *xoxoCat*, you ladies are lavish in your compliments! hehe.. the photos on my blogs might not be good representation of my real shape (cos i dont post bad photos... shhhhhhh... )

My dresses have arrived. I fit into Size-S pretty nicely. But there's really still tummy fats to lose. I've started feasting a month before the holidays season. Need to start jogging soon.

Does corset help to tuck in the tummy fats?


----------



## lmac408

if its just the tummy, try the dress on with control top stockings maybe?


----------



## vhdos

tigertrixie said:


> ^It wasn't just the bust area that was being squished - I had no idea I had back fat, upper chest near armpit fat, and chest fat!  Three way mirrors are not a friend of mine.



Did you consider trying on one size larger?


----------



## vhdos

Felle1984 said:


> Hi *::Nicole::*, *Imac408* and *xoxoCat*, you ladies are lavish in your compliments! hehe.. the photos on my blogs might not be good representation of my real shape (cos i dont post bad photos... shhhhhhh... )
> 
> My dresses have arrived. I fit into Size-S pretty nicely. But there's really still tummy fats to lose. I've started feasting a month before the holidays season. Need to start jogging soon.
> 
> Does corset help to tuck in the tummy fats?



Some HL styles do not allow for those type of undergarments because they show through.  Your best bet is to try them on under your dress.  Some ladies wear Spanx and those work nicely.


----------



## ka3na20

May I ask, what is the correct pronunciation of this brand? is it something like "air-vey lay-jay"?


----------



## sharonephone

vhdos said:


> Some HL styles do not allow for those type of undergarments because they show through. Your best bet is to try them on under your dress. Some ladies wear Spanx and those work nicely.


 

The best "Control-top/ undergarment" is Walcoal's Hope on a Hanger. I've tried Spanx, but they tend to show. The Hope on a Hanger pulls you in, smooths you out and does not show. Someone on here recommended it several months ago, and it has worked like a charm!


----------



## NANI1972

ka3na20 said:


> May I ask, what is the correct pronunciation of this brand? is it something like "air-vey lay-jay"?


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBJrbxoqEjQ


----------



## Felle1984

Aha! I can't find Spanx in Perth. May have to hunt for it in ebay! Bought something from Triumph, which is supposed to sculpt the legs, abs, and bum. Will report back if that works! hehe..

*ka3na20*, you're very close!


----------



## Jerrica

SStill a few left on NAP sale for 50 percent or more off. And neimans sale inventory seems to update at least once a day. I scored a teal city dress for 327!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Hi guys, I just did a search of this thread for sequined ombre and didn't find any posts about this dress! I just saw a photo of Jennifer Lopez in it for new years and would love to find one for me.

I see it was on netaporter-- but I can't tell how long ago. Is it available anywhere else? I also searched on ebay and didn't come up with anything.

Any info is appreciated!

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/78494


----------



## Amaryllix

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/211156 is an extra 50% off this weekend for a price of $144 + $4.95 shipping, only a size large available though!


----------



## Felle1984

HL Dégradé bandage dress at GBP 460. I think this is a fairly well-priced item as well. Love the colours! Only L-size left 

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/47455


----------



## olialm1

I've decided to let go of my Herve Leger dress  I need to be able to put funds towards a bag I've been lusting over.


----------



## bebefuzz

Just bought 2 more from the boutique! Xmas and b-day, justification to self... Brings the total to 9!!! I plan on wearing one of the new ones next week! Yay!


----------



## vhdos

Hi ladies!  I have a HUGE charity event coming up in a few months.  It has an all-white theme, so I need to wear white.  Has anyone seen any HLs that are (mostly) white in size XXS or XS?  I could wear a dress with some other colors, but the majority of it needs to be white.  Thanks so much for any help!


----------



## do u love it ?

i wore my red herve leger on new years and some loser threw vodka by where i was sitting and my dress has this stain thats gone lighter and the stain is bumpy.. took it to the dry cleaners they said the material is ruined  what do i dooooooooooooooo its my fave dresssss im so upset


----------



## bebefuzz

Omg! I feel so so bad for u? Which red one is it? I have a front zip and crossover essential in red, and I love those 2.

Hopefully, the stain is not too big.....


----------



## do u love it ?

its ruby red ! i think the design is called lady in red, got it on shopbop. the stain is small as a 2 pence coin.. minor but its just so not cool.. its bleached the material. i never knew alochol could do this to my herveeeeeee  i need to find a differnt dry cleaners to get a differnt opinion. awful


----------



## xoxoCat

Seriously? I never knew that could happen either. :S
Please keep us updated on the dress!
Good luck, 
Cat


----------



## xoxoCat

Also, have you looked online on ways to remove the alcohol stain yourself?


----------



## azania

there is this Herve that i need so badly (i saw it on sale in an online store). now i waited too long and it is gone in my size 
how are my chances when i call a boutique? do they also do sales? and where can i find a list of the boutiques? how are my chances they will ship dresses?
when you google herve leger you mostly get websites selling fakes

thank you ladies


----------



## vhdos

http://www.herveleger.com/fall2010/

Here is the Herve Leger web site.  You can do a store locator search for a list of boutiques.  Yes, HL boutiques have sales, but they just had one and I'm not sure that there is anything left at this point.


----------



## vhdos

vhdos said:


> Hi ladies!  I have a HUGE charity event coming up in a few months.  It has an all-white theme, so I need to wear white.  Has anyone seen any HLs that are (mostly) white in size XXS or XS?  I could wear a dress with some other colors, but the majority of it needs to be white.  Thanks so much for any help!



Bump!  I need some help


----------



## bebefuzz

How conservative does the dress for the charity event need to be?


----------



## vhdos

Quick - Size S, teal Essential tank dress, only $365.00.  Go, go, go!  Wish it my size size because I've been wanting a green HL 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...arch.jhtml%3FN%3D4294965172%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds


----------



## bebefuzz

Oh... And how much r u willing to pay?


----------



## vhdos

Thanks for your reply, bebefuzz.
The dress does not need to be conservative.  The party is very young & chic.  With that said, I don't want anything too revealing.  I am a large C cup and although cleavage is fine, I prefer that they are not the center of attention.  As far as length is concerned, I prefer above the knee (I'm only 5'3"), but I don't care for the super-mini styles.
Price is a tough one because I've been a little spoiled and purchased all 3 of my HLs on sale (for under $1000 a piece).  I prefer to stay around, or under, $1000.  I would consider pre-owned (auction dresses) as long as they are authentic and in excellent condition.  I will also be purchasing a new pair of CL shoes for the event (probably something sparkly), which is what limits my budget a bit.
Thanks in advance for any help anyone can give


----------



## bebefuzz

ok. xs and xxs are really hard to find for herve leger at stores, and on sale. Anyway, the only thing I could come up with:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-HERVE-L..._WC_Dresses&hash=item230d4767c5#ht_2258wt_905

It is very gorgeous vintage...


----------



## vhdos

^thanks bebe, I saw that dress too.  I love it and the fit would probably work.  My only concern is the color.  If it's off-white, it would work, but it almost looks like a light yellow.  I think that I will ask the seller for a more detailed description of the color.
How often does HL go on sale?  Is it right around the times that they release new season items?  I'm just wondering when the next sales will be to determine if I could score a dress before mid-April (when my charity event is)?


----------



## azania

vhdos said:


> http://www.herveleger.com/fall2010/
> 
> Here is the Herve Leger web site. You can do a store locator search for a list of boutiques. Yes, HL boutiques have sales, but they just had one and I'm not sure that there is anything left at this point.


 

thank you sweetie! i found it finally found my dream dress and it is also 60% off  i cannot tell you how happy i am! i just hope i made the right decision with the sizing. i tried this dress on in xs and it fit, though it felt quite tight around my bum. but the SA said i should take the xs since i would stretch.
i'll try to remember and post pics when i get it


----------



## vhdos

^I'm so happy for you!  That's awesome that you found it at 60% off!  Which dress is it?


----------



## azania

this one:

http://www.shopbop.com/gunmetal-jer...74302076332&fm=sale-category-shopbysize-brand

 i don't knwo how to post an image yet. anyway, i know this may sound arrogant, but i like it better on me than the model. if i hadn't tried it on, i wouldn't have bought it judging from this image. it looks so good!
thanks for your help


----------



## bebefuzz

I was just at the hl boutique. The sa told me after Christmas and after summer. Online, there doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to when the sales happen.


----------



## vhdos

^Bummer.  So no chance of a sale before my event.  I've searched all over and there's a very limited selection in white


----------



## lmac408

^http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=514782&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results

I love this dress. It's a little over your budget (and not on sale) but if you sign up for emails, you get 10% off. There doesn't seem to be an XS online but I always call the stores and find sizes I need. Good luck!


----------



## vhdos

lmac408 said:


> ^http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=514782&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results
> 
> I love this dress. It's a little over your budget (and not on sale) but if you sign up for emails, you get 10% off. There doesn't seem to be an XS online but I always call the stores and find sizes I need. Good luck!



Thanks.  It _is_ a really cute dress and I love the style  The problem I have with it though is that it's not white or even off-white.  It's "nude," which I think is a very light beige, but maybe I'm wrong?  Sometimes, it's so hard to judge color on a computer screen...


----------



## vhdos

I think that even something like this would work (because it's mostly white), but there are none in my size.
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...e=Herve+Leger&N=1553+4294927530&bmUID=iRRs1Dm


----------



## kat99

vhdos said:


> Thanks.  It _is_ a really cute dress and I love the style  The problem I have with it though is that it's not white or even off-white.  It's "nude," which I think is a very light beige, but maybe I'm wrong?  Sometimes, it's so hard to judge color on a computer screen...




I just bought a very very similar version of this dress (the back criss crosses instead of simply a straight line) for 60% off. It is a true nude color. Perhaps for that price cut you can be more flexible on the color


----------



## vhdos

^Sure,_ I _can be more flexible with the color, but unfortunately, the party can't...
It really is a "white" party and I think that a nude color would just end up looking looking like a dirty white is a sea of pure white.  KWIM?  Such a cute dress, though.  Congrats on your sale purchase!


----------



## kat99

vhdos said:


> ^Sure,_ I _can be more flexible with the color, but unfortunately, the party can't...
> It really is a "white" party and I think that a nude color would just end up looking looking like a dirty white is a sea of pure white.  KWIM?  Such a cute dress, though.  Congrats on your sale purchase!




I understand - that makes sense! Good luck finding your dress - a good white dress is hard to find, I understand your plight!


----------



## vhdos

^Thanks again, Kat - it's sweet of you to help.  Perhaps I'll have better luck in the spring when we start seeing more white again.


----------



## saban

vhdos, have you had any luck contacting any boutiques? If the sale is still going on I'll go and take a look at the one in sf this weekend (since I'm always downtown anyways) to see if they have any XS or XXS in white.  But you might have better luck emailing the store.


----------



## vhdos

saban said:


> vhdos, have you had any luck contacting any boutiques? If the sale is still going on I'll go and take a look at the one in sf this weekend (since I'm always downtown anyways) to see if they have any XS or XXS in white.  But you might have better luck emailing the store.



Thank you!  I emailed my SA yesterday and he got back to me last night.  It seems there are 3 different styles of dresses on sale right now that are either white or off-white.  One of them looks white, but has flecks of gold/iridescent metallic fibers running through it.  It has a V-neck and a low, scoop back, above the knee length (Originally retails for $1450).  The other one he lists as Ivory and it has kind of a squared scoop neck line with thin over the shoulder straps.  It also has a low scoop back with a thin strap that goes through the middle of the scoop and is above the knee length (originally retails for $1250).  The third one I'm not interested in, but it looks like a shirred white and silver metallic dress with a high neck line.  It's SO hard to get an accurate view of the color and I don't have a boutique near me.  I charge-send all of my dresses just based on e mail pictures, so it's a bit risky.  Let me know if you see anything interesting and I thank you again!!!


----------



## javaboo

Hi Everyone, I have posted here for a long time but I was wondering if anyone has tried on this dress. Do you guys know how it fits? I'm normally an xxs and was wondering if this dress was running small or true to size. TIA!


----------



## saban

vhdos said:


> Thank you!  I emailed my SA yesterday and he got back to me last night.  It seems there are 3 different styles of dresses on sale right now that are either white or off-white.  One of them looks white, but has flecks of gold/iridescent metallic fibers running through it.  It has a V-neck and a low, scoop back, above the knee length (Originally retails for $1450).  The other one he lists as Ivory and it has kind of a squared scoop neck line with thin over the shoulder straps.  It also has a low scoop back with a thin strap that goes through the middle of the scoop and is above the knee length (originally retails for $1250).  The third one I'm not interested in, but it looks like a shirred white and silver metallic dress with a high neck line.  It's SO hard to get an accurate view of the color and I don't have a boutique near me.  I charge-send all of my dresses just based on e mail pictures, so it's a bit risky.  Let me know if you see anything interesting and I thank you again!!!



I think I've seen the white one with gold lurex-like flecks. I thought it was a super pretty color. I'll let you know what I find.


----------



## vhdos

^Do you remember if it was white or off-white?  MY SA e mailed me some close up pics of the fabric and although he said it was white, it looked more off-white on my computer screen.
Thanks again!


----------



## hotstar16

Just a heads up, I was on the phone w/ the Saks Dadeland store this AM and they had 2 HL's in XXS at their consolidation sale - one black, one white.  No further details known, as I was looking for XS, but HTH someone!


----------



## Kai Lien

vhdos, how about this one? It looks white to me but the website does say off-white. Either way, it should fit the bill. Though, it is a bit pricey and the sleeve lengths might be long for spring?

http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...756&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family


----------



## vhdos

hotstar16 said:


> Just a heads up, I was on the phone w/ the Saks Dadeland store this AM and they had 2 HL's in XXS at their consolidation sale - one black, one white.  No further details known, as I was looking for XS, but HTH someone!



Thank you so much for this post.  I called Saks and am waiting for a call back after they search for the white dress


----------



## vhdos

Kai Lien said:


> vhdos, how about this one? It looks white to me but the website does say off-white. Either way, it should fit the bill. Though, it is a bit pricey and the sleeve lengths might be long for spring?
> 
> http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...756&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family



That one is cute too and might work.  I'll check the site for details.  
Thanks a bunch!  You ladies are awesome


----------



## vhdos

Herve Leger all gone at Dadeland...


----------



## vhdos

For anyone that's interested, there's tons of new HL styles on the Outnet.com


----------



## Amaryllix

^ Thanks! Some really cute pieces... I almost bought one (or two) but I was already a bad girl during sales.


----------



## chloe_chanel

javaboo said:


> Hi Everyone, I have posted here for a long time but I was wondering if anyone has tried on this dress. Do you guys know how it fits? I'm normally an xxs and was wondering if this dress was running small or true to size. TIA!
> 
> g-images.amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/pcs/media/images/products/herve/herve2009210719/herve2009210719_p1_v1_m56577569832081917_254x500.jpg



I tried on the black at Bloomies. It's TTS. I wear a small and it fit fine.


----------



## hotstar16

vhdos said:


> For anyone that's interested, there's tons of new HL styles on the Outnet.com


 
Thank you!  I really was searching for a long sleeved one on sale   They're out of XS, so hoping the S fits 
Now do I pull the trigger on the tweed one to make it my 3rd HL of the day... hmmmm....


----------



## saban

vhdos said:


> ^Do you remember if it was white or off-white?  MY SA e mailed me some close up pics of the fabric and although he said it was white, it looked more off-white on my computer screen.
> Thanks again!



It didn't look bright white but that may have been an effect caused by the gold shimmer, it looked between white and cream-colored. I'll paint a nail in white and take a pic so you can get a better idea.


----------



## vhdos

hotstar16 said:


> Thank you!  I really was searching for a long sleeved one on sale   They're out of XS, so hoping the S fits
> Now do I pull the trigger on the tweed one to make it my 3rd HL of the day... hmmmm....



I know, I almost purchased the black long-sleeve on Outnet, but then realized that I still haven't found my white dress.  DH bought a new t.v. today, so the thought of throwing two HL's on top of that is a bit much.  He's been working SO hard lately, so I was glad to see him come home with the television.  I'm thinking one HL is enough for me right now - assuming I actually find my white dress


----------



## Mia Bella

vhdos said:


> I know, I almost purchased the black long-sleeve on Outnet, but then realized that I still haven't found my white dress.  DH bought a new t.v. today, so the thought of throwing two HL's on top of that is a bit much.  He's been working SO hard lately, so I was glad to see him come home with the television.  I'm thinking one HL is enough for me right now - assuming I actually find my white dress



Have you seen this one? It's on the front page of shopbop.

http://www.shopbop.com/strapless-dress-fringe-detail-herve/vp/v=1/845524441889898.htm


----------



## vhdos

^Yes, thanks Mia Bella.  Gorgeous dress, but I'm just not crazy about the fringe.


----------



## missty4

some mod pics at my friend's engagement party. sorry, the herve was covered up the entire time because I was afraid it was too booby...


----------



## Kai Lien

Hot!! Omg...I soo need a Bal moto jacket to go with my HL dresses too.

Oh, BTW, I got a email from the SF HL store saying that they have 60% off? Anyone have pics of what's on sale at the boutiques?


----------



## vhdos

^I might have some additional pics or info on what's left.  I'm going to be speaking to my SA (from SF) in just a few minutes and I will post as soon as I make my purchase.  He sent me some pics of about 12 dresses that are at 40-60% off, but I need to verify what they have left at this point.


----------



## vhdos

missty4 said:


> some mod pics at my friend's engagement party. sorry, the herve was covered up the entire time because I was afraid it was too booby...



You look so pretty!  I love the HL with the leather jacket.  It really doesn't look too "booby," but I know what you mean because sometimes it just _feels _likes there's too much hanging out.


----------



## Mia Bella

vhdos said:


> ^Yes, thanks Mia Bella.  Gorgeous dress, but I'm just not crazy about the fringe.



What about this one?

http://blueandcream.com/w_Dresses/Herves10-3.html?source=shopstyle


----------



## vhdos

Mia Bella said:


> What about this one?
> 
> http://blueandcream.com/w_Dresses/Herves10-3.html?source=shopstyle



This dress is actually on sale right now in Herve Leger boutiques.  Last week, it was priced at $1650.


----------



## vhdos

I finally purchased a white dress.  I ended up doing a charge/send on a the XXS white dress with the metallic gold fibers running through it.  It has a v-neck, short cap sleeves, a low rounded back, and is above-the-knee in length.  It retailed for $1450, but I got it for 40% off.  I probably won't have it in hand until the end of next week.  *Crossing fingers* that it fits!
The SF boutique still has Phase 2 sale dresses at 40% or 60% off.  Call (415) 284-9168 and ask for Kenneth.  He's a wonderful SA and will e mail you pics & prices.  Tell him Carrie said "Hi."


----------



## Omaha_2072

Just a random thought...

This fall (sept/oct) when I was in Kansas City MO for football I stopped in Crown Center for some quick shopping & I noticed that the Halls Department Store carries HL (I stopped in there looking for CLs which they do NOT have). Unfortunately their website leaves much to be desired so I have no idea as far as selection or prices. 

#816-274-3801
contact@halls.com
http://www.halls.com/about/halls_cc.asp


----------



## Omaha_2072

So glad to hear that you found a dress!



vhdos said:


> I finally purchased a white dress.  I ended up doing a charge/send on a the XXS white dress with the metallic gold fibers running through it.  It has a v-neck, short cap sleeves, a low rounded back, and is above-the-knee in length.  It retailed for $1450, but I got it for 40% off.  I probably won't have it in hand until the end of next week.  *Crossing fingers* that it fits!
> The SF boutique still has Phase 2 sale dresses at 40% or 60% off.  Call (415) 284-9168 and ask for Kenneth.  He's a wonderful SA and will e mail you pics & prices.  Tell him Carrie said "Hi."


----------



## amorris

Hi all,

I am very curious.. Is the website theherve.com selling authentic herve leger dresses? It has all styles and are selling them for far too cheap than usual price. It was the first link that popped up when I googled 'buy herve leger'.

I am an Australian size 6-8, would I be an XS? I dont have a boutique anyhere near me that I can try it on so I hope to get some help.

Thank you so much!!


----------



## saban

vhdos so glad you got your dress. i went in after work yesterday but didn`t see any white dresses on the sale rack.

i did notice though the even though all white dresses were labeled off white, some whites were definitely brighter than others. however the difference is only noticeable if they`re right next to each other.

congrats on finding your white dress. i can`t wait to see pics.


----------



## vhdos

amorris said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am very curious.. Is the website theherve.com selling authentic herve leger dresses? It has all styles and are selling them for far too cheap than usual price. It was the first link that popped up when I googled 'buy herve leger'.
> 
> I am an Australian size 6-8, would I be an XS? I dont have a boutique anyhere near me that I can try it on so I hope to get some help.
> 
> Thank you so much!!



Um, at those prices - fake, fake, fake...
As far as sizing goes, if you're comfortable sharing your measurements (height, weight, bust, hips) then we might be able to better help you with your size


----------



## vhdos

I just wanted to say "thank you" to everyone who helped me in my search for a white HL


----------



## missty4

Thanks *Kai Lien*! It was a perfect chance to pair both bal and HL 

*vhdos* - thanks dear!  there was definitely upper manage control and bf insisted that I keep the jacket on. ush: Congrats on your white HL find and can't wait for your mod pics!


----------



## xoxoCat

missty4 said:


> some mod pics at my friend's engagement party. sorry, the herve was covered up the entire time because I was afraid it was too booby...



Missty4, I love how you made the Herve Leger look "daytime-friendly". I was just thinking about how to make mine work too, because I don't go out too often at night.


----------



## javaboo

chloe_chanel said:


> I tried on the black at Bloomies. It's TTS. I wear a small and it fit fine.



Thank you! I found out it was TTS from my SA. Can't wait to receive it. Thanks for your help!


----------



## vhdos

Lots of HLs on Outnet again.  Almost 30 different styles of dresses and skirts.  Not many XS/XXS though.


----------



## rednose

Hi Girls!

I have never purchased any Herve Leger items before. I am really keen to get a skirt and was wondering what you all think.

Thank you!

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod55580108&eItemId=prod55580108&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat205700&icid=&rte=%252Fsearch.jhtml%253FN%253D0%2526st%253Ds%2526Ntt%253Dherve%252Bleger%2526_requestid%253D11156


----------



## vhdos

^It's a cute skirt.  There are a lot of skirts on Outnet now too.


----------



## rednose

Thanks *vhdos*!!


----------



## hellokitty99

Congrats on your purchase vhdos!  Neiman Marcus online also has quite a lot of dresses on sale. Their inventory changes a few times a day.  I just purchased my first HL and can't wait to receive it!!Its the basic scoop neck dress. Im a little worried that it wont fit because I heard that this size runs big and I'm usually a size 2/4 in normal clothing. Buying HL's is addicting, I'm already looking for my next one lol. 

Can anyone help me authenticate a couple of dresses pretty please?  There are 3 links and then the other one, I only have pictures of it. Do any of these dresses run big or small? Thanks ladies!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180611007453&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120672696816&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Kouturekitty/items/HERVE_LEGER_by_Max_Azaria_Bandage_Dress


----------



## nexisfan

hellokitty99 said:


> Congrats on your purchase vhdos!  Neiman Marcus online also has quite a lot of dresses on sale. Their inventory changes a few times a day.  I just purchased my first HL and can't wait to receive it!!Its the basic scoop neck dress. Im a little worried that it wont fit because I heard that this size runs big and I'm usually a size 2/4 in normal clothing. Buying HL's is addicting, I'm already looking for my next one lol.
> 
> Can anyone help me authenticate a couple of dresses pretty please?  There are 3 links and then the other one, I only have pictures of it. Do any of these dresses run big or small? Thanks ladies!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180611007453&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120672696816&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Kouturekitty/items/HERVE_LEGER_by_Max_Azaria_Bandage_Dress



I think only the second is fake, but I can't be positive on the third. I do have the basic strapless sweetheart neckline dress and IMO it runs a tad bigger.


----------



## hellokitty99

nexisfan said:


> I think only the second is fake, but I can't be positive on the third. I do have the basic strapless sweetheart neckline dress and IMO it runs a tad bigger.


 
thanks *nexisfan*.  does the first dress and the strapless sweetheart dress look good to you?  im most interested in the strapless one


----------



## Amaryllix

Seems like NM had some reductions in their prices within the last day or so. I couldn't help but snap up another one.
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod116210062&parentId=
I got a size larger than normal, because 1. It was the only size available, and 2. I remember a sales associate at the boutique saying it ran smaller than most HLs. I'm crossing my fingers!
I'll need to post modeling pictures of all the dresses I got this sale, I think... I was SO bad!

Grats, *Vhdos*! I'm so glad you found your dress.  
And congrats to *HelloKitty*, welcome to the addiction! I picked up the scoop-neck dress in my usual size (medium) and it's a little large about the chest, but it'll do.


----------



## hellokitty99

^ congrats *Amaryllix*.  they had some ridiculous prices today, around 65% off on some dresses.  i really wanted to get this one: 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0%26N%3D4294965172%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt
but it was already sold out


----------



## Amaryllix

^ Thank you! That dress is so pretty, I'm sorry you didn't get it.  Maybe it'll pop up on the Outnet!


----------



## NANI1972

I have a boobie question. What do you ladies do with, well the ladies (boobies) in the lower cut dresses? A lot of these styles are low in front and back. I am a 36C so I cannot go without a bra. What do you use for support?


----------



## Amaryllix

^ *Nani,* I think many of the girls recommend NuBra.. but I haven't tried NuBra myself.


----------



## vhdos

NANI1972 said:


> I have a boobie question. What do you ladies do with, well the ladies (boobies) in the lower cut dresses? A lot of these styles are low in front and back. I am a 36C so I cannot go without a bra. What do you use for support?



I am a C cup and wear NuBra.  They are just sticky cups (no silicone or padding) and you can adjust the amount of cleavage depending on cup placement.


----------



## sharonephone

I'm a DD, so I need the support. I've been able to use a regular bra (Le Mystere) and just tape the bra to the dress to make sure it stays down, but my dress is not that low cut. I have the NuBra too, but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## sharonephone

Has anyone seen any of the Vneck sale dresses in a Med. in any of the stores lately? Mine had it in ivory, but I didn't move quick enough!


----------



## vhdos

vhdos said:


> I am a C cup and wear NuBra.  They are just sticky cups (no silicone or padding) and you can adjust the amount of cleavage depending on cup placement.



Oh, I also forgot to mention that even though I'm a C cup, I wear a "D" in the NuBra.


----------



## sarasmith3269

^^^Im the same as *vhdos*.  C cup wearing D Nubra.

Also, target sells a pretty cheap alternative for I think around $17 or so.  I tried that, and it worked great.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

vhdos said:


> Lots of HLs on Outnet again.  Almost 30 different styles of dresses and skirts.  Not many XS/XXS though.



s the outnet! Must keep refreshing for the small sizes! Lol. Managed to cop this one - http://www.theoutnet.com/product/211430 - in a size xxs after two days of stalking. 

Got this one in an xs too - http://www.theoutnet.com/product/93246 cause alas no xxs.


----------



## hellokitty99

bergdorf goodman has several dresses on sale for 75% off ($300 range after discount), mostly mediums and larges left.  there's also a skirt for $162.  its interesting that its the same dresses posted on the NM website but different prices.  i think bergdorf just had a price slash on many other sale items too.

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...Ds%26Ntt%3Dherve%2Bleger%26_requestid%3D22605


----------



## olialm1

I have a sticky bra similar to the Nubra from Victoria's Secret. Cost me $75 3 years ago and it is fab!


----------



## saban

hellokitty99 said:


> bergdorf goodman has several dresses on sale for 75% off ($300 range after discount), mostly mediums and larges left.  there's also a skirt for $162.  its interesting that its the same dresses posted on the NM website but different prices.  i think bergdorf just had a price slash on many other sale items too.
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...Ds%26Ntt%3Dherve%2Bleger%26_requestid%3D22605



Thank you so much for the info. I was wondering when they were going to do another price slash. I got the miniskirt for now, still contemplating on a dress though. A lot of the styles just don't look flattering on the models and I don't know if it's just me but a lot of them aren't filling out the dress as much chest-wise so I'm looking for more pictures to see if my cups won't floweth over in the styles.

I wish the gold dress from NM would migrate to BD


----------



## NANI1972

If I wear a size 8 U.S., typically what size should I get in HL. Thanks!


----------



## vhdos

^It would help if you could post your measurements (bust, waist, hips - height & weight).


----------



## sharonephone

NANI1972 said:


> If I wear a size 8 U.S., typically what size should I get in HL. Thanks!


 
I wear a size 8, have a 29/30 waist (at the hips) and 34DD and I typically wear a M. HTH!


----------



## sharonephone

hellokitty99 said:


> bergdorf goodman has several dresses on sale for 75% off ($300 range after discount), mostly mediums and larges left. there's also a skirt for $162. its interesting that its the same dresses posted on the NM website but different prices. i think bergdorf just had a price slash on many other sale items too.
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...Ds%26Ntt%3Dherve%2Bleger%26_requestid%3D22605


 
I've noticed this too. Several days ago, BG was cheaper. Yesterday NM was cheaper. Now BG is cheaper. I wish they were just the same (as long as they were the cheaper prices)! It's a pain to go back and forth btwn the sites.


----------



## NANI1972

sharonephone said:


> I wear a size 8, have a 29/30 waist (at the hips) and 34DD and I typically wear a M. HTH!


 
Thank you! What about as far as sizing in 8 or 10 for HL, should I size up to a 10 in HL?


----------



## hellokitty99

*saban*, is this the gold dress you're talking about? 

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...Ds%26Ntt%3Dherve%2Bleger%26_requestid%3D12909


----------



## NANI1972

I just bought my first HL!!! Hope I love it! 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...arch.jhtml%3FN%3D4294965172%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds


OMG! They cancelled my order!


----------



## Amaryllix

Oh no! I'm so sorry, *Nani*!  I was just looking at everything an hour ago, and it was still available... They go super-fast during these cuts, holy cow!

(By the way, I'm a US size 8 [sometimes 6 in certain designers], and I usually take a medium.)


----------



## hellokitty99

aww im sorry *nani.*  maybe you can ask them to place a backorder at that price?  i placed an order for a pair of ugg cardys during the sale and they were cancelled too   i asked the CSR and they said that their stock was depleted.  maybe their system is just slow on updating inventory.


----------



## Amaryllix

Also, keep an eye out because people will cancel/return.


----------



## NANI1972

It was just put on the site this morning. Maybe it was an error oe someone bought it right before me. I will def be stalking to see if it pops up again.

Thank you for empathising with me ladies, I was so excited and then....heartbroken.


----------



## Amaryllix

^ It was also up a few weeks ago when sales first hit, then sold out, then someone must've returned it, or they found more in the dark corners of their warehouse. Don't lose hope! I'll be crossing my fingers.


----------



## vhdos

NANI1972 said:


> It was just put on the site this morning. Maybe it was an error oe someone bought it right before me. I will def be stalking to see if it pops up again.
> 
> Thank you for empathising with me ladies, I was so excited and then....heartbroken.



The boutiques still have some 40-60% off dresses.  I live on the East Coast, but do charge/sends from the SF boutique.  You could call my SA (Kenneth) and ask what they have left.  He is great about e mailing pictures.  The number at the SF boutique is 415-284-9168.
I hope that you find another dress!


----------



## saban

hellokitty99 said:


> *saban*, is this the gold dress you're talking about?
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...Ds%26Ntt%3Dherve%2Bleger%26_requestid%3D12909




This is the one I had my eye on.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...%26st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dherbve%26_requestid%3D46933

Good gravy those dresses go fast though! Last night when buying my skirt there were 10 items to choose from on BG. Guess it's for the best, nothing really wowed me and if I had bought last night out of impulse I probably would've regretted it.

But man those were some good deals to be had.


----------



## saban

NANI1972 said:


> It was just put on the site this morning. Maybe it was an error oe someone bought it right before me. I will def be stalking to see if it pops up again.
> 
> Thank you for empathising with me ladies, I was so excited and then....heartbroken.



OMG that sucks! Hopefully you'll be able to find another dress.


----------



## lilflobowl

hey ladies! I've been off this thread for a long long time & so many new tpfers are here; that's great!!

I'm back in the HL game after surfing around evilbay & have currently one on bid.. hopefully that works out!

I'm wondering what else is available in store - I'm not in the US so calling is kinda out for me cos of the time difference. If you girls have any intel on what's available in XS that would be awesome...

TIA!


----------



## bebefuzz

Lilflobowl,

Can you buy from Bloomingdale's, Nordstrom, etc? Because right now, it's the time of the year where they do insane sales, online. oh but, because you are an xs (smaller size), they rarely go on sale past 40% online... ... hmm..but, you may be lucky..

Anyway, any particular style you are looking for? What price range?


----------



## vhdos

^Unfortunately, there really is no other way to check stock other than calling.  Stock changes so frequently, so even if we posted what is available one minute, there's no guarantee that it will _stay_ in stock.  The SF boutique had quite a few in XS earlier in the week.  The number is 415-284-9168.  Kenneth is a wonderful SA and can e mail you pictures & prices of available dresses.


----------



## Chidori

Alright, so I'm considering getting an HL dress (at some point..) but as with other people, not really sure what size to go with.  I've skimmed through the thread, and it SEEMS like I should be an xxs, but just wanted to make sure..  I did try one on a while back (maybe a year or two ago?) and I think it was an XS, which seemed to fit... but then again, they didn't have any XXS so I wasn't able to compare.  

In any case, I usually wear size 0.. I *think* my measurements are something like 32-24-34/35?  164cm, somewhere around 105lbs (+/- 5lbs? lol, haven't weighed myself in forever)

Sooo, any opinions would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## vhdos

^Hello  I am 5'3", 100 pounds, and I share similar measurements (32-24-34).  I wear an XXS or XS depending on the style of the dress.  I will sometimes size up to an XS if the style of the dress will squish my bust (I'm a C cup).  It sounds like you could wear either size.


----------



## bebefuzz

Got some new dresses. I have a video too on my blog for these dresses. 

Anyway, here is a pic of one of the dresses.


----------



## Amaryllix

^ You look awesome, *Bebefuzz!* Congrats on your new dresses!


----------



## bebefuzz

Yea.. these dresses are like CRACK! I'm so addicted... it's not even funny. 

Anyway, I think that Herve Leger in video is so much more beautiful than in photo. 
Herve Leger is unmatched... ok enough... you get the idea. Lol...


----------



## Chidori

vhdos said:


> ^Hello  I am 5'3", 100 pounds, and I share similar measurements (32-24-34).  I wear an XXS or XS depending on the style of the dress.  I will sometimes size up to an XS if the style of the dress will squish my bust (I'm a C cup).  It sounds like you could wear either size.



Thanks! Darn, that complicates things a bit.. haha

Are there any particular styles that "generally" run smaller/larger?  This thread has sooo many pages, it's really time consuming to navigate! lol


----------



## bebefuzz

Chidori, 

Typically 2008 Fall runs small... however, it somewhat is random... yikes! 

Plus, some dresses run big in the hip but small in the bust, vice versa, etc. 

Also, since I'm lucky enough to be near a boutique, I've noticed that the same design in the same size can fit different! I actually have photos, come to think of it.... Like one wrinkles a tad bit at the waist, but I don't think most people can see the difference (I'm picky). These dresses are hand done! That said, they usually are gorgeous either way.

Anyway, since they are stretchy, most in xs and xxs will work. Hope that helped? Also, sales associates can let you know when you call about a specific dress.

I'm usually happy with either xs or xxs in the same style. I'm about the same size as you.   

Gorgeous gorgeous dresses. Girls will ask you where you got it every time you go out. Good luck!


----------



## nexisfan

Bebefuzz, I'm super excited about your blog! Looking forward to the authentication guide! It seems so easy to tell when I look at the fakes on the mannequins, but when I see them laid out and taken with less than appropriate lighting, or on a person, it's tougher.


----------



## saban

bebefuzz I love all of your dresses!  So cute to see the cat watching you as you were modeling in the video.


----------



## bebefuzz

Thanks so much! I spend so much time trolling and obsessing over these dresses, so I figure I should start a blog to at least to share. 

You girls are actually the reason why I got started on this addiction. lol....

I'm going to try to make it to the Herve Leger boutique tomorrow to do another post... They've seen me once every week for 3 weeks in a row.. yikes.


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *bebe & vhdos* 

*bebe*, I'm actually eyeing the rose pink version of the red dress you just modelled and look gorgeous in! Where did you get yours from?!


----------



## vhdos

^I think that my SA from the SF sent me a pic of that pink dress.  It retailed for $1450 and was on sale for $870


----------



## bebefuzz

Lilflobowl, got it at the Herve leger boutique 2 weeks ago. I only saw red, and they sold out after I bought the last one. It was $580 before taxes, 40% off, normally retails like $950.


----------



## bebefuzz

I think the 1450 version is a similar one, top is a bit more ornate in design and longer length. Honestly, I don't think the version I havecomes in pink...


----------



## bebefuzz

Lilflobowl, the red front zip is still available, but in size small... no other sizes or colors. I am usually xxs but xs worked for me in this style as well. 
It is in Herve Leger Atlanta. I have contact info on my blog.. sorry.. too lazy to look up the number. 

I also asked if they would ship to Singapore. They said they think so as long as they can verify the address to the credit card. 

Also, I am working on a post right this minute on sale dresses available in xxs and xs at the boutique.


----------



## lilflobowl

omg, *bebe*, that would've been awesome but the Small would defo be too big  I wore XS for the Fall08 collection & I remember that the following collections started to run bigger.

thanks *vhdos*, would you still have the picture your SA sent you?


----------



## hellokitty99

hi ladies, ive been looking for this dress everywhere.  can someone authenticate it for me please?  i've seen your modeling pics of it on this thread and it looks gorgeous.  i'm a xs but since fall 08 runs small, would a small fit me? thanks! here's the link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...089483&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

btw, *bebefuzz* your new dresses look great! can't wait for your authentication guide!


----------



## bebefuzz

Sorry to say this is a fake. Contact me and I will do a personal blog on the differences between the fake and authentic of that version of the dress. I am going to do a post for this one tomorrow.


----------



## soleilbrun

bebe, you look amazing!  I have two HL dresses and haven't worn either.  I have one in grey although it says small it's too big and doesn't hug. The second one in pink is xxs and does what it is suppose to do.  that said, I have to pick the occassion and muster up the courage to be that damn hot outside for all to see.  These dresses do wonders when  you get the right size.  I'm a believer!


----------



## hellokitty99

thanks *bebe*, love your blog!  can't wait to see more posts.  this dress is in xxs and on sale for $312 at bergdorfs if anyone is looking:

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...3Ds%26Ntt%3Dherve%2Bleger%26_requestid%3D6305


----------



## Chidori

bebe, thanks for that post on xxs/xs dresses that are available!  Hmmm do you (or someone else) have any idea if they would ship to Canada?

Ahh, I'm wanting one so badly now! lol


----------



## hotstar16

Hi everyone!  These sales are insane lately... I'm trying to be good but it's not working out so well for me.  That being said, I just pulled the trigger on this: http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod59260020&eItemId=prod59260020&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat205700&icid=&rte=%252Fsearch.jhtml%253FN%253D4294956815%2526rd%253D1%2526st%253Ds

Does anyone by chance know how this runs?  I usually wear XS in HL, but take a S in certain instancess (the strapless black/nude insert dress, for example).  They only had a S on the website, so I'd love to hear if it runs small.
Also... is this too Gaga for a regular person to pull off? I think it's fun, but I'll never know until I try it on.  
Opinions greatly appreciated   Thanks in advance!!


----------



## bebefuzz

chidori,

I asked if they will ship internationally. They said it would be ok as long as they can call the credit card company and verify the shipping address to the credit card address.  Hope that helps!


----------



## bebefuzz

hotstar, 

yea... these sales have been insane. I'm thinking that we won't be seeing these kinds of prices for a while at least until summer... 
Congrats on the dress. I don't know much about that style, but I don't think it's Lady gaga like. I also think the shoes that the model has on make it look a little like that.


----------



## Amaryllix

FYI, ladies, I just got an e-mail from my SA (the lovely *Emma* at HL Century City, if you do call her (310.772.0819), please tell her Melissa says hello!) about a F&F sale this weekend ONLY -- 70% off!! 

Not quite as good as the BG sale but hey! Worth a try!


----------



## hellokitty99

^ thanks for the info *amaryllix*, do you think that we'll have to wait till the weekend to purchase or can we can put things on hold starting now?


----------



## Amaryllix

^ The e-mail doesn't say. You'd have to call.


----------



## vhdos

My white HL arrived and I have some issues with it.  It has a small make-up spot on the back of it.  Suggestions on how to remove it or would that be a dry-clean-only issue?  It's a difficult issue for me in particular because the dry cleaners around here have little, if any, experience with HLs.  I sent two of my HLs in for dry cleaning a few months ago and they came back with these funny stain-like lines and wrinkles all over them.  I spoke to a manager and they fixed them (for the most part), but they are by no means perfect.
Also, the dress is a bit low-cut for me.  I am a full C and it shows _plenty_ of cleavage not just in the front, but on the sides as well.  The sides of the neckline area are cut in ways that you can't even wear NuBra cups because they are highly visible on the outer sides of my breasts.  I'm not cool with nips showing, so suggestions on how to cover?  I'll try to post pics later.


----------



## lmac408

^ Commando makes great nipple covers. I prefer the squishy kind (I think they're called top hats) to the paper type.


----------



## NANI1972

Amaryllix said:


> FYI, ladies, I just got an e-mail from my SA (the lovely *Emma* at HL Century City, if you do call her (310.772.0819), please tell her Melissa says hello!) about a F&F sale this weekend ONLY -- 70% off!!
> 
> Not quite as good as the BG sale but hey! Worth a try!


Thanks for the info!




NANI1972 said:


> I just bought my first HL!!! Hope I love it!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...arch.jhtml%3FN%3D4294965172%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds
> 
> 
> OMG! They cancelled my order!


 

Guess what?! The dress popped back up today! I placed the order again and this time it wan't cancelled! It's already on the way to me!


----------



## Amaryllix

^ Oh, *Nani*!! Squeeeeeee! I am SO excited for you!! Modeling pics plz!! 

Congratulations!!


----------



## NANI1972

Thank you! Modeling pics IF it looks good, might have to get some left over pumpkin pie off my rear from the Holidays.


----------



## bonchicgenre

Hi Ladies! My friend who works at HL in Troy, MI said he could do presale for F&F. He texted me today so I assume this is for everyone not just BCBG employees


----------



## Amaryllix

^ I'm sure you'll look lovely! (And besides, HL has a habit of bringing out the best of pumpkin pie! )


----------



## Chidori

bebefuzz said:


> chidori,
> 
> I asked if they will ship internationally. They said it would be ok as long as they can call the credit card company and verify the shipping address to the credit card address.  Hope that helps!



Thanks, as always! haha. I just hope shipping/duties/taxes aren't ridiculous..



bonchicgenre said:


> Hi Ladies! My friend who works at HL in Troy, MI said he could do presale for F&F. He texted me today so I assume this is for everyone not just BCBG employees



:o!! Is there an email/# to reach him by?


----------



## sarasmith3269

Can anyone tell me how sizing ran for this dress?  Thanks!


----------



## bebefuzz

runs very small. I have that one. It measures 9.5 inches across when laid flat for the xxs.


----------



## bebefuzz

chidori, 
I just posted phone numbers for all Herve Leger stores...


----------



## Chidori

Thanks!! I saw on your blog!! :O haha


----------



## lilflobowl

FYI, for those who might be calling Atlanta today, Dula is awesome!


----------



## Chidori

lilflobowl said:


> FYI, for those who might be calling Atlanta today, Dula is awesome!



You're right, he is awesome!  I think I might end up getting the lavender-ish cap sleeve dress... I asked about shipping - it's $10 (even to Canada!) but unfortunately they use UPS, which means ridiculous brokerage fees... But I might just tough it out.... Ahhh, what to do?!


----------



## Amaryllix

Rainbow Ombre dress, X-Small for $787! Down from $2250. 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...arch.jhtml%3FN%3D4294965172%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds


----------



## vhdos

bebefuzz said:


> chidori,
> I just posted phone numbers for all Herve Leger stores...



Hello
I went to your blog and clicked on your information for xxs-xs HL lovers.  The white dress with the gold threads running through it is the same as the white dress that I just purchased.  My biggest concern with the dress is the bust area.  May I ask if you were wearing any kind of bra while trying on the dress?  I want to cover so that nothing is showing through, but the dress is cut so deep in the middle and on the sides that it leaves little room for any sort of coverage.  Thanks for any help you can offer!


----------



## hellokitty99

*bebefuzz*, thanks for much for doing an authenticate this post on the pink raspberry dress! it's really helpful as it's one of the more common dresses posted on ebay.  another dress that i see online A LOT is this dress.  if possible do you think you can do a post on it as well?  thanks so much!


----------



## vhdos

Okay, I'm feeling irritated  Last week, I agonized over my dress purchase at 40% off.  I even asked if that dress would be marked down again in the near future and was assured that it would not.  Now I find out that my dress is going down to 70% off in the F& F sale this weekend.  Grrrrr....
Has anyone experienced this before?


----------



## sarasmith3269

Just talked to Dula too!  What a great guy!


----------



## happiegluckie

Can someone mention what kind of styles are on sale? If there are anything left in size XS or S I'd love to snap something up. Calling from Canada is very $$$.


----------



## vhdos

UPDATE:
I just got off the phone with my super-awesome SA and they will do a price adjustment to 70% off when F&F starts.  Hooray!  Maybe I'll turn the money I saved into another sale dress


----------



## sarasmith3269

^^^yay, *vhdos!*  LOVE price adjustments!


----------



## happiegluckie

^^^ good news indeed, thank goodness for customer service haha


----------



## xoxoCat

happiegluckie said:


> Can someone mention what kind of styles are on sale? If there are anything left in size XS or S I'd love to snap something up. Calling from Canada is very $$$.



Ditto. Are basic tank dresses on sale anywhere?

Cat


----------



## bebefuzz

Last weekend, Herve LEger Atlanta still had orange basic scoop.I have pics on my site.... not sure if it's still there. Don't know which sizes... sorry.


----------



## vhdos

^Bebe- did you see my post to you on the previous page?  I saw on your blog that you had a picture of yourself in the white v-neck dress with the metallic threads running through it (original retail $1450, but now on sale).  That's the same white dress that I just purchased and I was wondering if you had any sort of bra coverage on when you tried on the dress?  I'm having trouble finding something that will give me coverage (from the cold- LOL!) and a little lift, but the dress is low-cut and narrow at the sides (so my usual nuBra doesn't work because you can see the outer edges of the bra cups).
Thanks for any help you can offer.  You looked fabulous in the white dress by the way.  I only hope that I can do it justice...


----------



## bebefuzz

Vhdos, maybe you are more endowed than me? I just wore a reg strap bra... It wasn't full coverage or minimal..sorry
I'm sure you look fantastic, btw!


----------



## bonchicgenre

For the ladies who wanted my friends contact - his name is Reece at the store in Somerset Collection. Not sure of the number as we just text/call each other 

Good luck ladies!!


----------



## olialm1

sarasmith3269 said:


> Can anyone tell me how sizing ran for this dress?  Thanks!



Honestly I would avoid buying this dress. I was a size 0-2 when I had it and purchased an XXS, and it barely fit plus it was way too short!  The bands on the front of the dress make it very uncomfortable - if you are going to purchase it I would go up at least one size.


----------



## Felle1984

I saw the posts for BG's sales items too late!! There're so many droolsworthy bargains! 

Sharing a modelling photo of my recent NAP loot  (About AUD780, inclusive of postage and handling)


----------



## Felle1984

bonchicgenre said:


> Hi Ladies! My friend who works at HL in Troy, MI said he could do presale for *F&F*. He texted me today so I assume this is for everyone not just BCBG employees



May I ask what's F&F?? 

Im looking for the raspberry dress.. Just wondering if it's still possible to snap one, without going to ebay?


----------



## happiegluckie

olialm1 said:


> Honestly I would avoid buying this dress. I was a size 0-2 when I had it and purchased an XXS, and it barely fit plus it was way too short!  The bands on the front of the dress make it very uncomfortable - if you are going to purchase it I would go up at least one size.



Thanks for this tip! I almost pulled the trigger on this one from the 'bay but I didn't and now am glad I didn't!


----------



## vhdos

bebefuzz said:


> Vhdos, maybe you are more endowed than me? I just wore a reg strap bra... It wasn't full coverage or minimal..sorry
> I'm sure you look fantastic, btw!



Definitely _not_ more well-endowed than you
I am a C cup.  The problem is that the dress is cut narrow on the sides (by the arms), so you can see any type of coverage on the outer sides of the breasts.  I guess I will just keep trying different things...


----------



## kat99

You look great in it! Very nice color. 



Felle1984 said:


> I saw the posts for BG's sales items too late!! There're so many droolsworthy bargains!
> 
> Sharing a modelling photo of my recent NAP loot  (About AUD780, inclusive of postage and handling)


----------



## NANI1972

One shoulder heather dress $422 xxs!

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...arch.jhtml%3FN%3D4294956815%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds


----------



## sarasmith3269

^^^dang. gone.


----------



## NANI1972

WOW! That went fast!


----------



## Chidori

Felle1984 said:


> I saw the posts for BG's sales items too late!! There're so many droolsworthy bargains!
> 
> Sharing a modelling photo of my recent NAP loot  (About AUD780, inclusive of postage and handling)



Oooh, that's the one that I just got yesterday after calling the store!  So excited to get it!


----------



## NANI1972

FedEx just delivered my dress! I was so excited I had to go into the bathroom at work and try it on!  I LOVE IT! I think this may be the start of a new obsession.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Felle1984 said:


> May I ask what's F&F??
> 
> Im looking for the raspberry dress.. Just wondering if it's still possible to snap one, without going to ebay?


 
Friends and family


----------



## NANI1972

bonchicgenre said:


> For the ladies who wanted my friends contact - his name is Reece at the store in Somerset Collection. Not sure of the number as we just text/call each other
> 
> Good luck ladies!!


 

Thank you! I just talked to Reece his is a sweetheart!


----------



## sarasmith3269

yah!  can't wait to see pics of your dress!

can you disclose what Reece had in stock?  im trying to take my first plunge!


----------



## dls80ucla

vhdos said:


> UPDATE:
> I just got off the phone with my super-awesome SA and they will do a price adjustment to 70% off when F&F starts.  Hooray!  Maybe I'll turn the money I saved into another sale dress



F&F?!?! Is this in HL stores this weekend? Can anyone go?


----------



## NANI1972

Beaded cap sleeve dress size 6.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...arch.jhtml%3FN%3D4294965172%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds


----------



## hellokitty99

Hey ladies, i just got a list of the XS dresses on sale at the SF store if anyone is interested. Alda has been a darling for sending them to me.


----------



## Chidori

Felle1984 said:


> I saw the posts for BG's sales items too late!! There're so many droolsworthy bargains!
> 
> Sharing a modelling photo of my recent NAP loot  (About AUD780, inclusive of postage and handling)



Btw, what size did you get this in?


----------



## NANI1972

NANI1972 said:


> Beaded cap sleeve dress size 6.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...arch.jhtml%3FN%3D4294965172%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds


 

Now on BG for less $.

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...arch.jhtml%3FN%3D4294956815%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds


----------



## hotstar16

XXS sale sighting in the W. Broadway HL location - metallic prune (pic from BG below)http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod59260059&parentId=

apparently they dont have much left in smaller sizes, my friend just called me from the store.  Sorry I dont have any more info!!


----------



## NANI1972

Woohoo! I just bought this dress from Devonchee at the Atlanta boutique for 70% off! He is so awsome! Thank you *bebefuzz* for the SA info!


----------



## sarasmith3269

omg nani!  i want that dress soooo bad!  do know know if they have any sizes left?!


----------



## sarasmith3269

I have been staring at that dress on revolve for DAYS...such a great steal.


----------



## NANI1972

sarasmith3269 said:


> omg nani! i want that dress soooo bad! do know know if they have any sizes left?!


 
No sorry, I don't know. Give him a call in the morning.


----------



## sarasmith3269

heehee, I already emailed back some of the sa's who sent me emails.  its really really beautiful!  

was it $1350 regular price (as listed on relvolve)?


----------



## bebefuzz

Nani, you got the last one. Word is it is a really gorgeous fitting dress. I was there when you called... lol... 
I'm so jealous cuz you guys are getting these dresses at such good deals. I had bought these for so much more. 

Anyway, since I was at the boutique taking a final look at all that's left, I'm going to do a post on the remaining dresses. This time with all the sizes, and more dresses included! working on it right now.... will be a while till I get it up. It takes longer than you would think... 
These deals are crazy good!!!


----------



## NANI1972

It was right around that price.


----------



## NANI1972

bebefuzz said:


> Nani, you got the last one. Word is it is a really gorgeous fitting dress. *I was there when you called*... lol...
> I'm so jealous cuz you guys are getting these dresses at such good deals. I had bought these for so much more.
> 
> Anyway, since I was at the boutique taking a final look at all that's left, I'm going to do a post on the remaining dresses. This time with all the sizes, and more dresses included! working on it right now.... will be a while till I get it up. It takes longer than you would think...
> These deals are crazy good!!!


 
hehe, that's awsome that you were there! Do you know what the retail price was on this dress?

Now I just need to find a black dress and I'm all set!


----------



## bebefuzz

I have no idea. You got the last one, and I wasn't touching any of the dresses that were being shipped.  All I know was that the two sales associates were saying it was a really flattering dress. 

I do know that the prices tend to match with shopbop, Nordstrom's etc, if it is found at those sources. However, the Herve Leger store does have these fantastic dresses that only the boutique sells, and they are usually cheaper and have always impressed me! They are usually solid in color, and not too ornate but drop dead SEXY!!! In fact, my favorite one happens to be a "only sold at Herve Leger boutique" dress.


----------



## vhdos

If anyone sees any XXS in F&F sale, please let me know.  I'm particularly interested in finding the black/maroon colorblock dress.
Thanks


----------



## jeNYC

are you able to get a refund on the sale dresses in at atlanta store if it doesn't fit?  thanks


----------



## hellokitty99

^ the other boutiques said that these are final sale.  not sure if atlanta is the same.


----------



## vhdos

^I believe that sale items are typically not returnable.  I have been told by my SA that charge-sends _are _returnable even on sale items.  It would definitely be something to ask a SA before making a purchase.


----------



## sarasmith3269

Do the boutiques charge tax if there is no hl boutique in your state?


----------



## hellokitty99

^ i got charged my state tax for a charge send.


----------



## lolobaby

anyone got requested to fill in the order form? Is it me or? I am just not use to the filling and faxing thing.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

XXS Sweetheart bandage top just popped up! http://www.theoutnet.com/product/210833#


----------



## dirtyaddiction

XXS Strapless metallic bandage dress! http://www.theoutnet.com/product/211430


----------



## lilflobowl

Woohoo! I got myself a few things from 2 boutiques (I'm finalising my transactions later today since I'm 13 hours ahead of the boutiques). Pretty excited to be able to get such good deals!


----------



## Felle1984

Chidori said:


> Btw, what size did you get this in?



Got this in size s  the top feels a lil loose cos I'm obviously nt very busty  but my bum fills up the bottom bit hehe...


----------



## Felle1984

lilflobowl said:


> Woohoo! I got myself a few things from 2 boutiques (I'm finalising my transactions later today since I'm 13 hours ahead of the boutiques). Pretty excited to be able to get such good deals!



Do they ship to sg too?? I must try calling If they don't mind shipping international


----------



## bebefuzz

yes. they ship international. Today is the last day. Opens at 10 AM Eastern


----------



## vhdos

I don't get charged sales tax when I do charge-sends.


----------



## sarasmith3269

NANI1972 said:


> Woohoo! I just bought this dress from Devonchee at the Atlanta boutique for 70% off! He is so awsome! Thank you *bebefuzz* for the SA info!


 

Does anyone know if this dress a.) runs small/large or b.) if the zipper runs the entire way to the bottom.  I may need to have it shortened.  

There is a slim chance I may be able to snag one.


----------



## jeNYC

Hi ladies, I don't own a HL dress but I would like to buy one since there's a sale. I'm not sure about my sizing. I am a size 8 in asos.com and normally wear a M or L in tops. I'm 5'6, about 150 lbs, 34B cup (but not full), im not sure about my other measurements but i wear a 6 in levi jeans, so should I go for a M in HL or different size? http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/laced-dresses-pics-and-comment-641647-2.html theres a picture of me in #19 on that link


----------



## hellokitty99

vhdos said:


> I don't get charged sales tax when I do charge-sends.


 
hi *vhdos*, i just ordered a charge send from the SF store and they charged me sales tax and i was also told that it'd be a final sale   Is there a HL boutique in your state?  There's one in my state but not in my area.  I wonder if that could be why.


----------



## sarasmith3269

^^^yep if you have one in your state, youre getting charged tax.


----------



## lemon!

question--what do you guys do when your herve leger dresses become too loose because of weight loss? do you get them altered or do you just not wear them?


----------



## hellokitty99

since these deals are so good, i'm thinking about buying one for a friend too.  if she lives in a state with no HL but I'm paying for it and there's a HL boutique in my state, is there sales tax in that case?  she lives in MD, does anyone know if theres a boutique there?


----------



## jeNYC

i ordered a M in the blue dress with black trim on Bebe's blog, theres one Medium left if anyone is interested, the total came out to about $34*.00


----------



## Chidori

hellokitty99 said:


> since these deals are so good, i'm thinking about buying one for a friend too.  if she lives in a state with no HL but I'm paying for it and there's a HL boutique in my state, is there sales tax in that case?  she lives in MD, does anyone know if theres a boutique there?



I believe they base it on the address you are *shipping* to.. But don't quote me on it!


----------



## lilflobowl

*Felle*, I'm either going to vPost it or do direct, depending on the shipping price! PM me if you want & I don't mind consolidating at my vPost address if you don't already have one


----------



## sarasmith3269

Sooooo....I just scored this too. Dress twins *Nani!* 

Actually 2 of them b/c I wasnt sure of sizing.


----------



## lilflobowl

You can bring them to your tailor to get them altered; I'm not sure if you have a good tailor but I know of some girls in the Bay area who swear by one tailor. Here in SG I go to the same tailor used by the local HL for alterations.



lemon! said:


> question--what do you guys do when your herve leger dresses become too loose because of weight loss? do you get them altered or do you just not wear them?


----------



## lilflobowl

congrats sara! post pics when you receive them!



sarasmith3269 said:


> Sooooo....I just scored this.  Actually 2 of them b/c I wasnt sure of sizing.


----------



## NANI1972

*YAY! Congrats Sara!!! How much was yours?*

I just scored this on BG for $372! I think I need to quit now. So many good deals tho!

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...arch.jhtml%3FN%3D4294956815%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds


----------



## lilflobowl

*jeNYC*, I just saw your pics & I'm thinking that you just might be able to fit an S. Do you know your full measurements? Usually that helps better for us in gauging what size you may fit.

Just bear in mind that the dresses should be snug, not just body-skimming snug but tummy-sucking snug 'cos that the effect the dresses are trying to have. Of course you shouldn't feel like you're holding your breath but you shouldn't be feeling super comfortable in them otherwise the dress will end up feeling too heavy as well. (That's my experience at least)


----------



## lilflobowl

good score *NANI*!! That's cheaper than what the boutiques are offering!


----------



## Amaryllix

^ Thanks for the blog posting, *Bebefuzz!* Gah, I wish I wasn't already so bad with NM/BG sales, otherwise there are a few I would've been all over. I just *love!* the blue dresses. 

Congrats on your sale finds, ladies!!


----------



## NANI1972

How do you ladies keep your HLs in shape? I have heard some people store them lying flat, but I don't have room for that. The one I have now is on a hanger but not hanging by the straps, I have it draped over the hanger.


----------



## sarasmith3269

NANI1972 said:


> *YAY! Congrats Sara!!! How much was yours?*
> 
> I just scored this on BG for $372! I think I need to quite now. So many good deals tho!


 
Cute *Nani*!

Alright.  I found a loophole, and I wasn't going to squeel until I was sure my order was processed/shipped, but for you fabulous tpfers who have helped me out, Ill pass on what just happend to me as long as you promise to keep your fingers crossed that my order gets filled : 

Revolve price matched!  $337 each, shipped (fingers crossed), fully returnable.  

Unfortunately, I bought the very last xsmall, and the very last small and this dress isn't even showing on their website any more.

I will keep you all updated regarding the one I return so that you can do the same.


----------



## lilflobowl

I fold mine in the cloth bag with the zipper facing upwards; so far that's worked!



NANI1972 said:


> How do you ladies keep your HLs in shape? I have heard some people store them lying flat, but I don't have room for that. The one I have now is on a hanger but not hanging by the straps, I have it draped over the hanger.


----------



## Chidori

sarasmith3269 said:


> Sooooo....I just scored this too. Dress twins *Nani!*
> 
> Actually 2 of them b/c I wasnt sure of sizing.



Congrats!!

Wow, can't wait for everyones' modelling pics!


----------



## jeNYC

lilflobowl said:


> *jeNYC*, I just saw your pics & I'm thinking that you just might be able to fit an S. Do you know your full measurements? Usually that helps better for us in gauging what size you may fit.
> 
> Just bear in mind that the dresses should be snug, not just body-skimming snug but tummy-sucking snug 'cos that the effect the dresses are trying to have. Of course you shouldn't feel like you're holding your breath but you shouldn't be feeling super comfortable in them otherwise the dress will end up feeling too heavy as well. (That's my experience at least)


 

hey *lilflo*, i'm concerned now because i already placed an order for the M, the manager estimated that I'm an M, im not home right now so i cant measure myself but i will list them later today


----------



## lemon!

lilflobowl said:


> You can bring them to your tailor to get them altered; I'm not sure if you have a good tailor but I know of some girls in the Bay area who swear by one tailor. Here in SG I go to the same tailor used by the local HL for alterations.



Where in SG do you get it altered? I'll have to bring my dress next time I'm there!


----------



## Suzanelk

I'm having a hard time calling and reaching anyone at the atlanta store. Does anyone have an email address for them?


----------



## lolobaby

Suzanelk said:


> I'm having a hard time calling and reaching anyone at the atlanta store. Does anyone have an email address for them?


i pmed you her cell phone. Also natasha hermitz from other herve is sweet as well. She didnt ship overseas tho. She is good at replying her text msg!


----------



## NANI1972

IF anyone sees a plain black above the knee dress in a M on sale will you please PM me. Thanks!


----------



## lolobaby

pmed you!


----------



## vhdos

Oh no!  Here I go again....
My SA has been holding the colorblock V dress for my in an XXS.  I'm going to call back and get it.  DH is going to think I'm crazy, buying 3 dresses in the past couple of months, but 70% off is too good to pass up.


----------



## sarasmith3269

vhdos said:


> Oh no! Here I go again....
> My SA has been holding the colorblock V dress for my in an XXS. I'm going to call back and get it. DH is going to think I'm crazy, buying 3 dresses in the past couple of months, but 70% off is too good to pass up.


 
Tell me about it!  In the past 10 days Ive ordered 2 pair of Louboutins, 3 pair of Tory Burch Revas and 2 Herve Leger dresses. 

Granted, 1 dress will go back, but still.  I seriously need to chill.


----------



## Amaryllix

Right there with you ladies! I've gotten 4 HL dresses and a skirt this sales season! The prices are insane!

(I lovelovelove the colorblock V dress!)


----------



## vhdos

sarasmith3269 said:


> Tell me about it!  In the past 10 days Ive ordered 2 pair of Louboutins, 3 pair of Tory Burch Revas and 2 Herve Leger dresses.
> 
> Granted, 1 dress will go back, but still.  I seriously need to chill.



Wow, quite a haul!
I've been searching for my next pair of Louboutin's to strass myself and I think that I found them last night.  After this, I need to stop.  At least my latest HL purchase could be considered a Valentine's Day present from DH since we don't usually "surprise" each other with gifts any more.


----------



## sarasmith3269

Yah!  Both my dresses shipped!

I was sooooo worried.  I seriously thought there'd be no way they'd price match that, and once it got processed, somewhere along the lines it would get flagged in the system and they'd cancel my order.

Original price: $1350, their sale price: $945, the price they matched: $337.

75% off!


----------



## NANI1972

lolobaby said:


> pmed you!


  Hi! Did you PM me? I didn't get a PM if you were reffering to me.


----------



## vhdos

Hello again ladies.  I just got off the phone with my SA (Kenneth) at HL in San Francisco.  He still has lots of 70% off sale dresses and he is fabulous with charge/sends.  You can reach him at (415) 284-9168.  Some of the dresses that were pictured back on page 314 are still available in various sizes (as well as some other styles).  If the phone is busy, keep trying because you will get through eventually.
Tell him Carrie says Hi!


----------



## jeNYC

Where is Herve Leger made?  Thanks!


----------



## Chidori

vhdos said:


> Hello again ladies.  I just got off the phone with my SA (Kenneth) at HL in San Francisco.  He still has lots of 70% off sale dresses and he is fabulous with charge/sends.  You can reach him at (415) 284-9168.  Some of the dresses that were pictured back on page 314 are still available in various sizes (as well as some other styles).  If the phone is busy, keep trying because you will get through eventually.
> Tell him Carrie says Hi!



Oh CRAP! Definitely shouldn't have mentioned that.... I am sooooo tempted to call now just to see what they have left in XXS... LOL I was so proud of myself too, for only getting one.  I've been a good girl lately!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

jeNYC said:


> Where is Herve Leger made?  Thanks!



China!


----------



## vhdos

Chidori said:


> Oh CRAP! Definitely shouldn't have mentioned that.... I am sooooo tempted to call now just to see what they have left in XXS... LOL I was so proud of myself too, for only getting one.  I've been a good girl lately!



I was going to stop at just one dress too (the white one), but since Kenneth credited my account and gave me the white dress for 70% off instead of the 40% off that I had previously purchased it for, I figured that the money was already spent.  The colorblock V dress actually turned out to be an even exchange for the credit and he gave me free shipping  I am so pleased with his customer service


----------



## dirtyaddiction

vhdos said:


> Hello again ladies.  I just got off the phone with my SA (Kenneth) at HL in San Francisco.  He still has lots of 70% off sale dresses and he is fabulous with charge/sends.  You can reach him at (415) 284-9168.  Some of the dresses that were pictured back on page 314 are still available in various sizes (as well as some other styles).  If the phone is busy, keep trying because you will get through eventually.
> Tell him Carrie says Hi!



ahhh! Phones busy. They must be enundated!


----------



## vhdos

^Yes, extremely busy, but keep trying.  I had to call several times today, but they _do_ answer!!!!


----------



## hellokitty99

does anyone know what time the atlanta store closes?


----------



## Lyn2005

Thanks to BebeFuzz and her blog, I was able to score a M Essential Scoop neck dress in China Blue for $219!!! That's an unheard of deal here in Canada. 

I'm super excited as it will be my first guaranteed Authentic Herve Leger dress coming my way! (I had an ebay snafu a while back with a counterfeit one). Just wanted to give a shoutout and Thanks to Bebefuzz and the Atlanta HL store (Dula helped me do a charge-send to Canada).

Thanks to everyone for posting about the great sales on this thread, I had a hard time trying to purchase one on BG or NM online, but finally bought my first dress today. Yay! Part of the club finally


----------



## NANI1972

hellokitty99 said:


> does anyone know what time the atlanta store closes?


 
8 pm


----------



## NANI1972

I have been trying to get through to Kenneth at SF for hours. I need a simple black above the knee dress in a M if anyone gets through can you ask for me and PM? TIA!


----------



## cjbenete

Hello! 

I am really confused about Herve Leger sizing and fit.  So yesterday I went to BCBG and they had a small section of Herve Leger dresses.  I wanted to try a few on for my boyfriend in hopes of getting one as a present.  I'm 5'2 and 100lbs.  Naturally I went for the xxs since I am a 0-xs-petite in pretty much every designer and can even fit girls clothes!  I couldn't zip up a black sequined xxs dress past my belly button.  I then tried on a green front zip bandage dress in xxs and got it on by fighting with the zipper but it was wayyy to tight for comfort.  I tried on an xs dress of another design which fit great and a small which also fit great but not as snug.  I came home and read about sizing and alot of women are wearing these xxs.  Are they meant to feel uncomfortable?


----------



## hotstar16

Hello, does anyone know how the ottoman dresses run? 

http://www.forwardforward.com/fwd/DisplayProduct.jsp?d=F&s=B&c=Herve+Leger&product=HERV-WD34 for example

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## hotstar16

... as for ATL, i keep getting a message - "you are not authorized to dial this number."

Weird.


----------



## vhdos

NANI1972 said:


> I have been trying to get through to Kenneth at SF for hours. I need a simple black above the knee dress in a M if anyone gets through can you ask for me and PM? TIA!



Ugh!  That can be so frustrating.  I'm sorry that you're having a tough time getting through


----------



## vhdos

Lyn2005 said:


> Thanks to BebeFuzz and her blog, I was able to score a M Essential Scoop neck dress in China Blue for $219!!! That's an unheard of deal here in Canada.
> 
> I'm super excited as it will be my first guaranteed Authentic Herve Leger dress coming my way! (I had an ebay snafu a while back with a counterfeit one). Just wanted to give a shoutout and Thanks to Bebefuzz and the Atlanta HL store (Dula helped me do a charge-send to Canada).
> 
> Thanks to everyone for posting about the great sales on this thread, I had a hard time trying to purchase one on BG or NM online, but finally bought my first dress today. Yay! Part of the club finally



I love that dress.  I have on in dark purple and it was my first HL.  I wish that I could have gotten one too, but my SA only had one XXS and it was on hold for someone else...
Congrats on such a huge deal


----------



## vhdos

cjbenete said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am really confused about Herve Leger sizing and fit.  So yesterday I went to BCBG and they had a small section of Herve Leger dresses.  I wanted to try a few on for my boyfriend in hopes of getting one as a present.  I'm 5'2 and 100lbs.  Naturally I went for the xxs since I am a 0-xs-petite in pretty much every designer and can even fit girls clothes!  I couldn't zip up a black sequined xxs dress past my belly button.  I then tried on a green front zip bandage dress in xxs and got it on by fighting with the zipper but it was wayyy to tight for comfort.  I tried on an xs dress of another design which fit great and a small which also fit great but not as snug.  I came home and read about sizing and alot of women are wearing these xxs.  Are they meant to feel uncomfortable?



I'm not sure what you mean?  Did you have any assistance in zipping the dresses or were you doing it on your own?  Some of the styles can be difficult to zip by yourself.  Perhaps the black one wouldn't zip all the way because you required assistance?  
Comfort really is subjective.  What is comfortable to one, may not be for another.  Obviously, the dresses are supposed to be tight and feel snug.  It's the nature of the fabric and the design.  The dresses "hold" you in and create a stunning silhouette.  At 5'2", 100 pounds, you would most likely be an xxs.  I am 5'3" and about 100 pounds.  Most of my dresses are XXS (one is an XS because the larger size accommodate my bust better - I'm a C cup).  I think that you should try them on again if you are still interested in them.


----------



## jeNYC

jeNYC said:


> hey *lilflo*, i'm concerned now because i already placed an order for the M, the manager estimated that I'm an M, im not home right now so i cant measure myself but i will list them later today


 
So, I measured myself and Im 28 Waist, 36 hips and 34B (not full though), 145 lbs, I ordered a M in the blue dress with black trim that Bebe posted on her blog http://www.hervelegerobsessed.com/blog/2011/01/20/recent-herve-leger-shopping-haul-video (last pic), the SA said the dress is TTS, any thoughts? Thanks ladies!  here are couple of pics of me (post #19) http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/laced-dresses-pics-and-comment-641647-2.html


----------



## hotstar16

oh no! i'm slightly freaking out right now.  I ordered a dress from one boutique, and was told that it was fully returnable w/in 15 days, no questions asked.  I really don't know if this one will fit.
I then ordered another dress from another store, and they said it was returnable for store credit only.  I'm pretty certain this one will fit, so i'm not concerned, but am worried about the first dress.  The SA didn't say anything about store credit; I presumed it would go right back on my credit card, minus shipping charges.

Yikes!  Freaking out right now since I've bought about 7 HL's in the past 2 weeks! Does anyone know if the return policy varies?? Thanks in advance....


----------



## xoxoCat

Lyn2005 said:


> Thanks to BebeFuzz and her blog, I was able to score a M Essential Scoop neck dress in China Blue for $219!!! That's an unheard of deal here in Canada.
> 
> I'm super excited as it will be my first guaranteed Authentic Herve Leger dress coming my way! (I had an ebay snafu a while back with a counterfeit one). Just wanted to give a shoutout and Thanks to Bebefuzz and the Atlanta HL store (Dula helped me do a charge-send to Canada).
> 
> Thanks to everyone for posting about the great sales on this thread, I had a hard time trying to purchase one on BG or NM online, but finally bought my first dress today. Yay! Part of the club finally



Lucky!
No chance of finding the essential scoop neck in xxs or xs is there? Does anyone know when the next sale is? 

Cat


----------



## lilflobowl

*jeNYC*, don't worry abt your sizing now since you've already ordered; fyi i'm abt 26 in the waist & when i checked with the store they said i should fit an XS. When you get yours, if it isn't any snug as you think it should be you could check if you can swop or just get it altered!

*Felle*, go to Clancy at FEP!


----------



## lmac408

Hi ladies. I located this dress in an XS on sale at 70% off. I'm 5'7'' 115-120lbs, wear a 26/27 in jeans, 34 C. Do you guys think it would fit?

Anyone know how this runs? 

Felle, you look fantastic!





Felle1984 said:


> I saw the posts for BG's sales items too late!! There're so many droolsworthy bargains!
> 
> Sharing a modelling photo of my recent NAP loot  (About AUD780, inclusive of postage and handling)


----------



## hellokitty99

*lmac408*, I think you should be okay.  I'm 5'8", 125lbs, same size jeans, and fit an XS


----------



## happiegluckie

I want to see modelling pictures when everyone gets their haul!


----------



## vhdos

hotstar16 said:


> oh no! i'm slightly freaking out right now.  I ordered a dress from one boutique, and was told that it was fully returnable w/in 15 days, no questions asked.  I really don't know if this one will fit.
> I then ordered another dress from another store, and they said it was returnable for store credit only.  I'm pretty certain this one will fit, so i'm not concerned, but am worried about the first dress.  The SA didn't say anything about store credit; I presumed it would go right back on my credit card, minus shipping charges.
> 
> Yikes!  Freaking out right now since I've bought about 7 HL's in the past 2 weeks! Does anyone know if the return policy varies?? Thanks in advance....



Yes, return policies vary.


----------



## sharonephone

^^ I was told from the ATL store that it was final sale, so I didn't make any purchases. 

I did go over to the Palm Beach store this afternoon (right before closing) and the manager said that the sale dresses would be there until Sunday or something like that. She kept trying to get me to come back tomorrow morning so she could close the store, so I would assume the dresses would be there tomorrow at the min. Whoever I spoke to on the phone earlier in the day was not helpful, but you could probably be more pushy than I was to get info. They had many dresses, mostly small or XS, only one M and one L if I remember correctly: some of the styles include a white sparkly V-neck with cap sleeves(S), red sparkly vneck that Bebe showed on her blog (S), lavendar cap sleeve, deep purple, peach/orange scoopneck, and others that I cannot remember. HTH!


----------



## hotstar16

vhdos said:


> Yes, return policies vary.


 
TY!  The SA got back to me and assured me it could be refunded.  It's the ottoman banding in pink, and I've never tried one of those on before.  

Confession - I called every HL store in the US looking for 2 specific dresses (no luck w/ those), and it seems like XS's really are slim pickin's by this point!  The first one I purchased was actually still on the mannequin.  I caved, since it's still full price everywhere else and is a lovely spring color.  

Now I am CUT OFF until summer markdowns!!


----------



## vhdos

hotstar16 said:


> TY!  The SA got back to me and assured me it could be refunded.  It's the ottoman banding in pink, and I've never tried one of those on before.
> 
> Confession - I called every HL store in the US looking for 2 specific dresses (no luck w/ those), and it seems like XS's really are slim pickin's by this point!  The first one I purchased was actually still on the mannequin.  I caved, since it's still full price everywhere else and is a lovely spring color.
> 
> Now I am CUT OFF until summer markdowns!!



Glad to hear that you can get a refund if need be.  My SA in SF lets me do returns/refunds too (even on sale items) on charge/sends since I don't have the luxury on actually trying the dresses on in person.
I can't believe you called every boutique!  You really need a good SA because when you find a good one, they can do that _for_ you!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

I think the upper torso will be tight to be honest..


----------



## Felle1984

Chidori said:


> Btw, what size did you get this in?



Hi Chidori, I got the lavender dress in size s


----------



## vhdos

So, has anyone had any luck with shortening the hem of a faux-banded dress?
I'm just not happy with my white dress.  I keep trying it on and I'm SO concerned with several things that just aren't right.  I can't wear a bra, it's too low-cut and I feel like my boobs are totally hanging out (and not in a good way because I can't wear a bra), and it's _really_ tight through the torso (but then flares out at the bottom).  If I pull it down, it feels a bit more comfortable on top, but then it's too long...
Ugh.  I'm really upset over this.  I'm pretty much stuck with it at this point and I was really hoping to have the perfect dress.  It really_ is_ a beautiful dress, but just not comfortable like my other HLs. :cry:


----------



## sarasmith3269

oh, *Vhdos!* that stinks. I know how much you wanted the white dress too. Is there no way to return it? Its almost better to return it, then potentially botch something especially if its ill fitting on top. If not, Im sure at 70% off there potential to recoup some of it on the bay.

Maybe just leave it alone, and try it back on in a few days. Sometimes after I let things sit for a bit I change my mind one way or another.

GL.


----------



## hellokitty99

i'm kind of frustrated with the atlanta store right now. they agreed to put a dress on hold for me and later when i called, they said they already sold it. i would have purchased it right then if i knew they weren't really going to hold it because i was waiting to see what else they had. i ended up placing an order for a couple other dresses yesterday and the SA said he'll process my order this morning and didn't call until now to tell me that one of the dresses i ordered just got sold to someone else..


----------



## hotstar16

hellokitty99 said:


> i'm kind of frustrated with the atlanta store right now. they agreed to put a dress on hold for me and later when i called, they said they already sold it so i ended up placing an order for the remaining dresses yesterday. the SA said he'll process my order this morning and didn't call until now to tell me that one of the dresses i ordered just got sold to someone else..


 
I'm a lil concerned too, I finally got through to them right before closing and they said they'd call me back, which they did about 45 mins after store closing (they really must have been SWAMPED).  I placed an order and they took all of my info, and said they'd call me back to confirm; however i havent received any calls since.  I guess I'll find out in a week or so!


----------



## hellokitty99

^ yeah i they think they were too, but i don't feel like it's a good excuse. i feel that they should have been upfront about not being able to hold items and they should have kept their word. the customer shouldn't have to worry about the item being sold to someone else after they've already placed an order for it. the other HL stores i spoke to seemed much better at following up and placing orders. hope everything works out better for you hotstar than it did for me.


----------



## hotstar16

^^I definitely agree.  Sorry to hear about what happened to you   Its disheartening.


----------



## vhdos

sarasmith3269 said:


> oh, *Vhdos!* that stinks. I know how much you wanted the white dress too. Is there no way to return it? Its almost better to return it, then potentially botch something especially if its ill fitting on top. If not, Im sure at 70% off there potential to recoup some of it on the bay.
> 
> Maybe just leave it alone, and try it back on in a few days. Sometimes after I let things sit for a bit I change my mind one way or another.
> 
> GL.



I know, I don't know what to do.  It's not that it's ill-fitting on top, but I'm paranoid when I have too much boob showing.  I'm not a prude and I like some cleavage, but the low v-neck feels so open - almost like I'm not wearing anything on top.  It's a weird feeling with it being so tight through the torso and then so open & cold up top.  I keep letting a few days go by and then trying it on again.  I'm almost positive that the only boob coverage I'm going to be able to use is nip covers.  Any type of bra at all will show somewhere (the sides, the v-neck, even the back would show straps...).  I could get over how low-cut it is if I could wear some kind of a bra, but that's probably not going to happen.  I'll try it on, take some pics, and post them this weekend.  Maybe I'm just being too critical.


----------



## vhdos

hellokitty99 said:


> i'm kind of frustrated with the atlanta store right now. they agreed to put a dress on hold for me and later when i called, they said they already sold it. i would have purchased it right then if i knew they weren't really going to hold it because i was waiting to see what else they had. i ended up placing an order for a couple other dresses yesterday and the SA said he'll process my order this morning and didn't call until now to tell me that one of the dresses i ordered just got sold to someone else..



That's a bummer  I would definitely be upset if a dress I had on "hold" was sold to someone else.  I'm sorry that happened to you.


----------



## hellokitty99

^ thanks vhdos. i think im more upset at the fact that a dress i actually ordered ended up being sold to someone else too. at this point, i'm considering just cancelling my whole order since it's taking forever for them to get back to me on it and by the time they do, the rest of my stuff will probably be gone too. btw i spoke with kenneth at the SF store yesterday and he was very nice.


----------



## jeNYC

*vhdos*, is it possible to bring it to the tailor and sew up the V-cut area a bit?


----------



## Amaryllix

*HelloKitty:* What?! They sold a dress you had on hold AND one you had already ordered!?  That's awful. I'm so sorry! 

*Vhdos,* I'm sorry to hear that your dress isn't working out. I'm trying to think of the name of an adhesive bra thingie (not NuBra, it's not supposed to show) I bought ages upon ages ago -- Once I find it I'll either post or PM you... Maybe it would help.

Ladies, my heather grey, lurex-trimmed V-neck dress came in (http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...i_src=14110944&ci_sku=ParentItem0450380949862), and I'm not quite sure if I should keep it. I love the color, love the length, but since I got a size larger than I normally do (the SA at the boutique mentioned that a lot of girls were sizing up in the style), I'm just not quite sure it's doing its HL thing, i.e. enhancing curves. Thoughts? I'll try to post a modeling pic when I get home.


----------



## gymangel812

i had to try my hardest to avoid the major sales  i hardly get a chance to wear my lonely 2 HLs as it is. 



cjbenete said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am really confused about Herve Leger sizing and fit.  So yesterday I went to BCBG and they had a small section of Herve Leger dresses.  I wanted to try a few on for my boyfriend in hopes of getting one as a present.  I'm 5'2 and 100lbs.  Naturally I went for the xxs since I am a 0-xs-petite in pretty much every designer and can even fit girls clothes!  I couldn't zip up a black sequined xxs dress past my belly button.  I then tried on a green front zip bandage dress in xxs and got it on by fighting with the zipper but it was wayyy to tight for comfort.  I tried on an xs dress of another design which fit great and a small which also fit great but not as snug.  I came home and read about sizing and alot of women are wearing these xxs.  Are they meant to feel uncomfortable?


i'm the same height/weight as you and my HLs are XS. all the sizing i read says xxs but i don't see those as fitting, or at least comfortably. i guess it's just best to try them on.


----------



## sarasmith3269

I got mine today too, and im not sure of them either!  ugh!

The small zips up very easily...but the top is fairly loose and the (cap)sleeves fit loose which makes it hang kinda low and imo it looks like its not sitting in the right place.  It also gives me what looks like a little tail, where the zipper pokes out at my bum (instead of laying flat it just kinda juts out).
The xs my dbf had to shove and squeeze me in but the dress felt like it way laying in the right places.  The top felt way better, and the zipper layed better but it was tight. like a sausage. heehee.  Also the area under my armpits seemed to bunch up a bit instead of laying smooth against my skin, so i dont know what that means.

Its my time of the month, and I just had a gigantic carb filled pasta dinner so Im going to put them both away and try again next week.

Also, I didnt have anything on underneath (spanx, bra, etc) so maybe that would help next time.


----------



## lilflobowl

*Sara*, sounds like you're an XS & not an S. The dress shouldn't be ducktailing at the hem...

*vhdos*, sorry about your dress! Would like to see pictures before making any comments other than that it's not unusual to not be able to wear a bra underneath it. A whole bunch of us either went braless or nubra-ed for the Fall08 collection.

*Hellokitty*, sorry about your experience! ATL made it clear to me tgat dresses couldn't be put on hold but Dula managed to save my order even though the bulk of our communication was over email. He did follow up with me as well abt billing my card & shipping schedule quite quickly too.


----------



## hellokitty99

thanks for the sympathy ladies.  *sarasmith*, that's a shame about the fit.  hopefully the xs will feel better later.  i ended up purchasing the small from the sf boutique.  im kinda worried that it wont fit and it's a final sale.


----------



## bebefuzz

hellokitty, sorry about your experience...  
I know they were really busy but that's no excuse! 

lilflobowl, I'm glad that Dula took good care of you. 

yea... since I go to the store, I can tell you what really happens about the "hold" thing. They will put the dress into the back room for you for a limited time duration (1-2)days. However, if someone comes in requesting that dress that moment, they will sell it just because they're afraid that the original holder may change their mind. 
So, it's like a pseudo hold....


----------



## nycbagaddict

i went to paramus in nj but the dresses were only 40% to 60% off. they had LOTS left but i was hoping it would be 70%.


----------



## nicki23x

nycbagaddict said:


> i went to paramus in nj but the dresses were only 40% to 60% off. they had LOTS left but i was hoping it would be 70%.



eh! i wonder why they are not at 70% off yet?? i was planning on stopping in there today.. Although i was able to scoop the black front zip skirt from bergdorfs for $162 =) Does anyone have that skirt? i am wondering if i can change it up and wear the zip in the back as well...


----------



## Amaryllix

^*Nicki*, I got that skirt during the sale and I LOVE it. I haven't tried reversing yet -- Although I don't see why not!


----------



## nexisfan

Aaaah all these sales!! I have gotten it in my head that I NEED - for $600 or less ::crossing fingers:: - this cap sleeve, criss cross bodice dress in red (maybe a shorter version, I think I have seen one of those).

PLEASE anyone let me know if you see that dress in an M or S!! I have absolutely zero access to HL here! Sadface! I would super appreciate it, though, if anyone sees this dress, especially on sale!


----------



## hellokitty99

^ that's a beautiful dress.  i've been looking for that same one in magenta/purple but it's sold out everywhere.   i haven't seen the red one on sale anywhere yet, but it is listed on a couple sites at full price.


----------



## xoxoCat

bebefuzz said:


> hellokitty, sorry about your experience...
> I know they were really busy but that's no excuse!
> 
> lilflobowl, I'm glad that Dula took good care of you.
> 
> yea... since I go to the store, I can tell you what really happens about the "hold" thing. They will put the dress into the back room for you for a limited time duration (1-2)days. However, if someone comes in requesting that dress that moment, they will sell it just because they're afraid that the original holder may change their mind.
> So, it's like a pseudo hold....



That's just plain lying, and they should just be honest about it in the first place and say they can't hold things on sale. :S

Btw, do you know when the next sale is? I love your blog!

Cat.


----------



## bebefuzz

Xxxx

Please read our rules.


----------



## lilflobowl

Bebe, you can't post personal selling in tpf....


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Sooo, I just got my two herve leger dresses from theoutnet and i'm not sure if I should keep em or not! Can I get some opinions?!?!?!

This ones an xxs and it's not as tight as I thought it would be. The chest areas loose (nothing a bra can't fix!) and it does this weird bunching thing.









This second ones an xs and well, I would rather prefer an xxs but seeing as they don't have it...  I like it but it's not tight tight. Again, loose at the chest.


----------



## nexisfan

^ I agree that the gold one looks loose in the chest, but perhaps if you pulled it up some it wouldn't bunch like that. And a padded bra would certainly help! The second looks great, though! You've got an amazing figure!


----------



## vhdos

Here's my white dress dilemma:











See how it's cut on the sides (in the armpit/bust area)?  It even shows a little "side" boob if I'm not careful.  Obviously, the nips are a major problem, which can be fixed by nip covers.  It's cut low in the back too, so even if I could find a bra that wouldn't show on the sides, it would need to be a low-back.  I also hate the way it flares out a little bit at the bottom hem.
I think that I'm going to take it to my tailor and see if she can tighten up the small side panel (below the armpit) a little bit to eliminate a small gap there.  I also liked one posters suggestion of possibly sewing up the V-neck just a little (so that it's still low-cut, but not overly so).  I doubt that there is anything I can do about the length and/or flare because it is faux-banded.
What do you ladies think?


----------



## bagsforme

^I think it looks great on you.  My HL does that in the back too.


----------



## xoxoCat

dirtyaddiction said:


> Sooo, I just got my two herve leger dresses from theoutnet and i'm not sure if I should keep em or not! Can I get some opinions?!?!?!
> 
> This ones an xxs and it's not as tight as I thought it would be. The chest areas loose (nothing a bra can't fix!) and it does this weird bunching thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This second ones an xs and well, I would rather prefer an xxs but seeing as they don't have it...  I like it but it's not tight tight. Again, loose at the chest.



The gold one is really loose. Pull it up, maybe? If it isn't much better, then return.

Cat


----------



## nexisfan

*vhdos*, first, wow, that dress is stunning on you!! I don't think the cleavage is too much at all. I think it covers you just fine. I understand your feeling immodest, though, and all I can say to that is, have some drinks before you go out and you will care much less! Haha! I'm sure you're much more critical of yourself than others. I think it looks just right. Also, my signature strapless cris-cross dress flares out at the bottom like that too and I also HATE it!! Grrr. Let me know if you find any way to fix it.


----------



## Amaryllix

*Vhdos,* You look fabulous in that dress. Have you tried fashion tape + nip covers, for some peace of mind?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Vhdos - You look so hot! I don't really see the problem on the sides...my dress flares out like that too and it drives me crazy! I think mine needs to be hemmed, I'm going to see what I can do about that soon. But I don't think it makes the dress look bad in any way shape or form. Nobody but you would even take that into concern. They would just notice how fantastic you look!


----------



## vhdos

nexisfan said:


> *vhdos*, first, wow, that dress is stunning on you!! I don't think the cleavage is too much at all. I think it covers you just fine. I understand your feeling immodest, though, and all I can say to that is, have some drinks before you go out and you will care much less! Haha! I'm sure you're much more critical of yourself than others. I think it looks just right. Also, my signature strapless cris-cross dress flares out at the bottom like that too and I also HATE it!! Grrr. Let me know if you find any way to fix it.



Thank you for your input.  DH saw the dress for the first time tonight and he thinks that it looks stunning, but understands my concerns.  He is very aware of how other women can be around here (catty & mean).  I'm not terribly concerned with that because it is what it is, but I usually take it into consideration.


----------



## bebefuzz

Vhdos, 

Loves it!!! U look gorgeous Agree with your man!!!


----------



## bebefuzz

Especially since it is knee length! U show up looking super hot! Do what u want!


----------



## bebefuzz

Dirty addiction,
Love the second dress!


----------



## lilflobowl

*vhdos*, I think the dress looks great but I understand your concerns. Will you be in an air-conditioned environment? If you are, perhaps a shawl could help cover some of the concerns you might have. Your tailor should also be able to provide some good suggestions on how to fix some of the problems you have too.

*dirtyaddiction*, I would return the gold tube dress because it's loose. Also, because it's beaded all around altering may be kind of tricky. The second dress looks great though!


----------



## vhdos

^That's a good point about the shawl.  I had planned on taking one and forgot that it can offer me some coverage...


----------



## vhdos

dirtyaddiction said:


> Sooo, I just got my two herve leger dresses from theoutnet and i'm not sure if I should keep em or not! Can I get some opinions?!?!?!
> 
> This ones an xxs and it's not as tight as I thought it would be. The chest areas loose (nothing a bra can't fix!) and it does this weird bunching thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This second ones an xs and well, I would rather prefer an xxs but seeing as they don't have it...  I like it but it's not tight tight. Again, loose at the chest.



The first dress is pretty, but seems to hang too low on you.
I like the second dress on you.  Have you tried a NuBra?  It's sticky cups that hook in the middle.  You could adjust the amount of cleavage to maybe fill the looseness in the chest.  The NuBra is tricky to use at first, but once you get the hang of it, it's a dream


----------



## dirtyaddiction

thanks for all your help everyone!!! I'ma return the first one


----------



## sarasmith3269

*vhdos* - That dress is BEAUTIFUL! It is so gorgeous. When I saw the pic, i was like, WOW!. I think its stunning and not too revealing. I think the sleeves/straps add a slight element of modesty because its not strapless or spaghetti strapped. I also think the length helps too. for sure keep keep keep!

ETA: upon looking again, is it possible to have the straps shortened in the back?  or will that mess up the cap sleeve placement?  It seems if the straps could be shortened, it would pull the dress up slightly which would make it not so low in front and make the arm hole area smaller, also would shorten the length which might help it from belling out.


----------



## vhdos

^I'll take a closer look at the straps in the back.  I have the HL ruby red cap sleeve dress and had to have it altered to shorten up the straps in the back for a tighter fit.  Maybe I could do the same with the white dress.  Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Nat

Hi, this thread is now archived due to length. Please continue here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/herve-leger-3-part-iii-659013.html#post17877049


Thank you!


----------

